# Sammelthread für Fragen an Beta-Tester



## Nerimos (19. August 2008)

Es gibt ja nun schon einen Thread, in dem Beta-Tester nach dem Fallen der NDA ihre Eindrücke schildern und ähnliches.

Ich habe mir jetzt allerdings gedacht, dass es für die Übersichtlichkeit nicht schlecht wäre, wenn wir zusätzlich einen Thread haben, wo Non-Beta-Tester explizite Fragen an Beta-Tester stellen können. 

Vielen Dank schonmal an die Beta-Tester, die sich die Zeit nehmen, unsere Fragen oder zumindes einen Teil davon zu beantworten.

Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Ebenfalls ne sehr gute Idee...werde in beiden Threads gleich mal zueinander linken.

Für die Erfahrungsberichte der Betatester gobt es deisen Thread: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=55891


----------



## Nerimos (19. August 2008)

Ich fang sonst auch gleich mal an. Allerdings soll sich noch keiner genötigt sehen die Frage (und kommende) vorm Fallen der NDA zu beantworten.

Habe öfter schon in Videos gesehen wie sich Spieler die nicht offenkundig in einer Gruppe sind beim Legen eines Mobs helfen. Das ist natürlich in keinem MMO verboten. 

 - Allerdings Frage ich mich, ob es bei War eine XP- und/oder Loot-Aufteilung gibt wenn mehrere nicht durch eine Gruppe verbundene Spieler den selben Mob legen.

 - Desweiteren würd ich gern wissen, wie schnell nach Spielstart man in Gebiete der befreundeten Rassen reisen kann.

Thx schonmal


----------



## Sqi (19. August 2008)

Ich würde gerne wissen welche Rassen welche Mounts bekommen. =)


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Sqi, dazu brauchst keinen Betatester, sondern nur die offiziellen Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Orcs: Wildschweine
Gobos: Wölfe
Menschen: Rösser
Hochelfen: Weisse Streitrösser
Chaos: Chaosrösser (vorzugsweise Schwarz, mit sekundärmäulern, flammenden Augen und Tentakeln)
Zwerge: Rückengyrokopter, die sie etwa einen Meter über dem Boden Schwebend schnell durchs Land tragen  !!!KEINE FLUGMOUNTS!!!
Dunkelelfen: Raptoren

Ah ja, und der Chaosmagus verwandelt seine Flugscheibe in eine Schnellreiseform.


----------



## Sanitäter (19. August 2008)

So dann frag ich auch mal was.

Werden die Waffen verschiedene Skinns haben ... weil in den Videos die ich immer gesehn habe läuft der Zelot immer mit den gleichen Waffen rum ( ich hab unterschiedliche Videos gesehn).

Ich meine jetzt nicht so riesenschwerter alá WoW oder Laserschwerter wie in Star Wars( wegen dem glimmen).


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

ahoi, zur frage von Sqi:
Orks werden Wildschweine bekommen, Goblins Wölfe; Chaos, Menschen und Hochelfen verschiedene Pferde, Zwerge erhalten so eine Art Jetpacks und die Dunkelelfen sogenannte Naulgir (große, böse guckende Echsen)

hier ein schöner Überblick mit Bildern:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...5&hl=mounts

Grüßle


----------



## Sanitäter (19. August 2008)

schankedön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

http://www.war-rvr.net/calc/
wenn die NDA fällt merkt euch diese Seite!


----------



## Serroo (19. August 2008)

Meine Fragw wäre zu dun Gilden sie sehen solche "Gildenhauser" aus?


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. August 2008)

1) Mich würde interessieren ob die Base der verschiedenen Klasen/Rassen immer gleich groß ist?
2) Welche Fähigkeiten haben die einzelnen Klassen und welche Werte haben diese?
3) Beeinträchtigt die Rüstung das Movement oder die Klasse oder nichts von beidem, also etwas anderes?
4) Wie stark wirkt sich die Itemisation aus?
5) Sind die Lücken im Balancing des PvP/RvR noch stark zu spühren?
6) Ist jede Klasse auch tatsächlich ein individuelles Spielerlebniss?
7) Gibt es standardisierte XP-Boni in irgendeiner Form?
8) Welche mathematischen Schemata verbergen sich hinter Rüstung und Waffenschaden?
9) Wieviele und welche Schadensarten gibt es und wie kann man sich schützen (mathematische Grundlagen erwünscht)?
10) Wie wird der Dps unterschied zwichen einer Zweihandwaffe und zwei Einhandwaffen gelöst?
11) Das Schadensbalancing der einzelnen Klassen ist wie weit fortgeschritten?
12) Das Teamplay ist bereits ausgebaut und wenn ja, wie sind die bereits vorhanden Klassen darauf eingestimmt?
13) Ist Singleplay überhaupt möglich bzw. sinnvoll?
14) Wann ist die NDA gefallen?


----------



## skalamanda18 (19. August 2008)

Moin,

mich persönlich wüde ma interessiereb wies mit denn skills aus sieht die jede Karriere kriegt

MfG


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

http://vimeo.com/1554119
Schönes Video
http://keepvid.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F1554119
auf dieser Seite könnt ihr youtube und vimeo links eingeben um diese dann runter zu laden! Funkt auch mit anderen Seiten


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

Serroo schrieb:


> Meine Fragw wäre zu dun Gilden sie sehen solche "Gildenhauser" aus?


Im moment sieht es Danach aus das eine Gilde bestimmte Festungen in den Gebieten erobern kann die dann als Gildenhaus dienen werden.


----------



## Sanitäter (19. August 2008)

Hm da hab ich ein schöneres ...


der 2te Trailer-- einfach nur Hammer 

Der zwerg der sich auf dem Podest mitten in der schlacht das bierchen zischt ... 

Klick mich! WAAGHH!!


----------



## Priest@PVP (19. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Hm da hab ich ein schöneres ...
> 
> 
> der 2te Trailer-- einfach nur Hammer
> ...



YEAH WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN !!!!!!!!
danke für das Video !!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Wurde zwar erst dreimal gepostet, aber ich kanns verstehen...die Spannung und Freude steigt, und niemand kann sich dem entziehen ... und wer würde das schon wollen? ^^


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Welches Build ist die Eu Beta derzeit?Ist die Eu beta auf den Stand der Us Beta? 3.3 oder höher?


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Ich weiss von einem Tester aus Deutschland mit dem ich in Kontakt stehe, dass er heute den Open Beta Patch runtergeladen hat...ergo sind beide Versionen gleichauf und offenbar final 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

Open Beta Patch? Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein oder?^^ (Mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## sTereoType (19. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Im moment sieht es Danach aus das eine Gilde bestimmte Festungen in den Gebieten erobern kann die dann als Gildenhaus dienen werden.


Nicht ganz. Eine Gilde kann ein Keep für sich claimen, diese aber wirklich ausbauen etc ist nicht drin. Dient also mehr als Statussymbol. In den hauptstädten gibt es dann noch Gildenhallen in die jede Gilde rein kann. In die höheren etagen kommen dann nur noch offiziere und Gildenleiter. find ich eine gute idee um sich im bündniss zu organisieren für städteraids.


----------



## hannesy (19. August 2008)

mal ne ganz einfache frage die bei jedem Spiel wichtig ist:

Macht das Spiel denn Spass? Also kommt man rein und wird direkt vom Spiel gepackt und wird gleich zum Suchti? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (19. August 2008)

Ich hätte die Frage:

- Gibt es weibliche Orks?
Orks bestehen ja aus Pilzen und da fände ich es komisch wenn es weibliche und männiche Pilze gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Bei Pilzen gibt es keine Geschlecht, Pilze pflanzen sich durch Myzel fort die Sporen bilden!


----------



## Hammerschild (19. August 2008)

ups .. falscher Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wacken22 (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sqi, dazu brauchst keinen Betatester, sondern nur die offiziellen Seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reiten die Goblins nicht auf diesen Squig Viechern ? Oder sind das nur die Treiber ? (Hab das mal iwo gelesen, schon lang her)

Noch ne kleine frage die sicher schon beantwortet ist : Kann man das Geschlecht bei jeder Rasse frei wählen?


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Nein kann man nicht...
Aber ich glaube, das wurde schon in vielen Freds ausdiskutiert.
Erkundigt euch mal oder benutzt die SuFu bevor ihr hier was fragt.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Nein, die Squiqs dienen den Treibern nur als Kampf, nicht jedoch Reittiere...allerdings gibt es einen Skill namens "Squiqrüstung" der auch in dem Cinematic Trailer zu sehen ist...dabei ruft der Treiber einen mörderisch grossen Squiq, lässt sich von ihm auffuttern, und steuert ihn dann von inner heraus...also eine Melee Form für den Treiber.


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Nein, die Squiqs dienen den Treibern nur als Kampf, nicht jedoch Reittiere...allerdings gibt es einen Skill namens "Squiqrüstung" der auch in dem Cinematic Trailer zu sehen ist...dabei ruft der Treiber einen mörderisch grossen Squiq, lässt sich von ihm auffuttern, und steuert ihn dann von inner heraus...also eine Melee Form für den Treiber.



Woho, krass!
Hört sich nach einem verdammt coolen Skill an. Freu mich schon dadrauf von nem riesigen Squiq geowned zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

hannesy schrieb:


> mal ne ganz einfache frage die bei jedem Spiel wichtig ist:
> 
> Macht das Spiel denn Spass? Also kommt man rein und wird direkt vom Spiel gepackt und wird gleich zum Suchti?
> 
> ...



Sinnfreie Frage.  Das hängt wohl kaum vom Spiel ab, sondern eher vom Spieler. Was dem einen gefällt, lässt den anderen aufhören. Reine Geschmackssache also


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (19. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> - Desweiteren würd ich gern wissen, wie schnell nach Spielstart man in Gebiete der befreundeten Rassen reisen kann.



Sobald du das erste Kriegslager erreichst. Das liegt zwar meist etwas weiter vom Start, allerdings wirst du im Normalfall auf der Strasse nicht angegriffen und kannst auch mit lvl1 hinlaufen.



Sanitäter schrieb:


> Werden die Waffen verschiedene Skinns haben ... weil in den Videos die ich immer gesehn habe läuft der Zelot immer mit den gleichen Waffen rum ( ich hab unterschiedliche Videos gesehn).



Skins von Rüstungen und Waffen sind momentan noch relativ wenig, aber unterschiedlich. Bei den Rüstungen ist es eher so das Rüstungen auf einen bestimmten Levelbereich ähnlich bis gleich aussehen. Zum Glück kann man wenigstens färben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hannesy schrieb:


> Macht das Spiel denn Spass? Also kommt man rein und wird direkt vom Spiel gepackt und wird gleich zum Suchti?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt drauf an was du erwartest. Bei mir ist momentan ziemlich die Luft raus, aber ich bin auch schon ne Weile Beta Tester. Aber kommt wohl auch etwas auf die persönliche Spielweise an.


----------



## evilcore (19. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du erwartest. Bei mir ist momentan ziemlich die Luft raus, aber ich bin auch schon ne Weile Beta Tester. Aber kommt wohl auch etwas auf die persönliche Spielweise an.



Sag sowas nicht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Naja wenn man lange Beta testet ist sicher mal die Luft raus.Ist ja was anderes als dann das eigentliche Spiel zu spielen


----------



## Noxiel (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Naja wenn man lange Beta testet ist sicher mal die Luft raus.Ist ja was anderes als dann das eigentliche Spiel zu spielen



Kann ich unterschreiben. Die WoW Beta zu Wotlk hing mir auch schon zum Halse raus, was aber wahrscheinlich mit meinem allgemeinen Frust mit dem Spiel zu tun hat. Naja einerlei...


----------



## Vendetta2K7 (19. August 2008)

Frage Welche berufe gibts den und für welche klasse eignet sich was am meisten ?


----------



## Nerdavia (19. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kann ich unterschreiben. Die WoW Beta zu Wotlk hing mir auch schon zum Halse raus, was aber wahrscheinlich mit meinem allgemeinen Frust mit dem Spiel zu tun hat. Naja einerlei...




Mir geht es genauso....war 2 Tage in der WotLK Beta und hab schon keine Lust mehr ^^


----------



## shuya01 (19. August 2008)

Gibt es Emotes die aktiv was machen? Ich meine zum Beispiel das ein Schwarzork mit seinem Spalta auf das Schild haut oder so?

mfg


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

shuya01 schrieb:


> Gibt es Emotes die aktiv was machen? Ich meine zum Beispiel das ein Schwarzork mit seinem Spalta auf das Schild haut oder so?
> 
> mfg



Ja gibt es und wie schon in Daoc hat man eine recht breite Auswahl
Aber sowas ggilt wohl schon seit einem guten Jahrzehnt als Standard in jedem MMO


----------



## Eisenseele (19. August 2008)

Ich habe immer wieder gelesen, das sich zum Beispiel der Feuermagier vorsehen muss sich nicht durch seine eigenen Sprüche anzuzünden, wie kann man sich das genau vorstellen?


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

shuya01 schrieb:


> Gibt es Emotes die aktiv was machen? Ich meine zum Beispiel das ein Schwarzork mit seinem Spalta auf das Schild haut oder so?
> 
> mfg



Wird es sicher geben, gibt ja auch die Dance Emotes ^^



> Ich habe immer wieder gelesen, das sich zum Beispiel der Feuermagier vorsehen muss sich nicht durch seine eigenen Sprüche anzuzünden, wie kann man sich das genau vorstellen?



Naja, immerhin bedienen sich alle Magieanwender der Macht des Chaos und das die eigenen sprüche nach hinten losgehen können liegt an der gefährlichkeit, ihr spielt da mit ungesichterten Granaten.

Ob das nun auch bei Feuermagiern passiert weis ich nicht ob die da was geändert haben, bei der Dunkelelfenzauberin trifft das sicher zu.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (19. August 2008)

Vendetta2K7 schrieb:


> Frage Welche berufe gibts den und für welche klasse eignet sich was am meisten ?



2 Crafting Berufe
2 Sammelberufe

Wobei, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, nur die 2 Sammelberufe und Alchimie funktionieren.

Sammelberufe klassenunabhängig, die Frage ist einfach, willst du Mats aus menschlichen Gegnern (plündern) oder Tieren (ausschlachten). Alchemie ist natürlich wie bei anderen MMOs auch eigentlich für alle Klassen mehr oder weniger zu gebrauchen, allerdings ziemlich anstrengend zu pushen


----------



## Capsaicin (19. August 2008)

> Wird es sicher geben, gibt ja auch die Dance Emotes ^^



Nö Paul hat uns versprochen dass es die nicht geben wird und ich hoffe es bleibt dabei.

EDIT: Ich mein natürlich die Dance Emotes, andere wird es (wie schon gesagt) geben.


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

http://warhammeronline.tv/video/297/pvp-shaman 
bei ca 20sekunden...kann man das als tanz bezeichnen? ich persönlich finds extrem stylisch xD


----------



## Capsaicin (19. August 2008)

Hmm naja wenn Mythic nicht offiziell angekündigt hätte dass es keine Dance-Emotes gibt würd ich zustimmen... Aber so denk ich ist es entweder n Skill irgendein anderer Emote oder ein lustiger Bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei es auf jeden Fall merkwürdig ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> 2 Crafting Berufe
> 2 Sammelberufe
> 
> Wobei, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, nur die 2 Sammelberufe und Alchimie funktionieren.
> ...



eigentlich sinds ja 4 Sammelberufe, Plündern, Ausschlachten, Magische Gegenstände kaputtmachen und Kräuterkunde
und dann noch die 2 Primärberufe Magische Gegenstände herstellen, und Tränke brauen.


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=192

sie is gefaaaalln!!


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

3) Beeinträchtigt die Rüstung das Movement oder die Klasse oder nichts von beidem, also etwas anderes?
4) Wie stark wirkt sich die Itemisation aus?
5) Sind die Lücken im Balancing des PvP/RvR noch stark zu spühren?
6) Ist jede Klasse auch tatsächlich ein individuelles Spielerlebniss?
7) Gibt es standardisierte XP-Boni in irgendeiner Form?
8) Welche mathematischen Schemata verbergen sich hinter Rüstung und Waffenschaden?
9) Wieviele und welche Schadensarten gibt es und wie kann man sich schützen (mathematische Grundlagen erwünscht)?
10) Wie wird der Dps unterschied zwichen einer Zweihandwaffe und zwei Einhandwaffen gelöst?
11) Das Schadensbalancing der einzelnen Klassen ist wie weit fortgeschritten?
12) Das Teamplay ist bereits ausgebaut und wenn ja, wie sind die bereits vorhanden Klassen darauf eingestimmt?
13) Ist Singleplay überhaupt möglich bzw. sinnvoll?
14) Wann ist die NDA gefallen? 


3. nein
4. 20-30%
5. Etwas, ja.
6. Ja, da sie ganz anders aufgemacht sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Es gibt rested, aber nicht soviel.
8. kein Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9. Physisch, magisch. Es gibt Körperresistenzen und Magie (elementar, geistmagie zb).
10. Zweihandwaffen haben durchschnittlich etwas mehr DPS als 2 Händern, aber die Offhand verursacht iirc etwas weniger Schaden, sodass es aufs gleiche kommt.
11. Recht weit.
12. Bedarf noch Finetuning, vorallem bei Keepraids.
13. Ist möglich, aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
14. vor 3 minuten. :>


----------



## Pymonte (19. August 2008)

Verändert sich der Charakter optisch mit der Spielzeit/dem PvP Erfolg (Narben, Körpergröße, Bartlänge) wie versprochen?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Nein, tut er nicht.


----------



## snoopy01222 (19. August 2008)

wie ist das RVR System so, hält es das was uns versprochen wurde?

Wie wird deiner MEinung nach das Open RVR funktionieren?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Open RvR = Zerg vs Zerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snoopy01222 (19. August 2008)

Die RVR Schlachtfelder, wie läufts in diesen?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Verschieden. von King of the Hill (EINEN Punkt halten) bis hin zu einen bestimmten Punkt einnehmen, alles dabei. Killen von gegnerischen Spielern gibt ebenso Sieg punkte. Nach 15 Minuten ist jedes Szenario ende.


----------



## Zylah (19. August 2008)

das problem mit dem RvR derzeit in der Beta ist das du auf beiden Seiten nur bedingt organisierte gruoppen hast so das alles im Prinzip auf den zerg hinausläuft - ist egal ob im Szenario oder Open World PVP - vielleicht mit mehr Teamplay im Szenario aber wie gesagt alles noch nciht so richtig organisiert wie mans vielleicht erwartet


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

hmm..wird es so eine art 'ruhestein' und gaststätten geben?


----------



## Dreonidas (19. August 2008)

Thema Magus:

1. Wie viele Dämonen kann er gleichzeitig beschwören?
2. Braucht man irgendwelche Items zum Beschwören?
3. Werden die Dämonen für eine bestimmte Zeitspanne beschworen oder bis sie besiegt werden?
4. Wie erwirbt man Mounts? Für Gold kaufen oder einfach nur leveln? Wie schaut es beim Magus und seiner Scheibe aus?
5. Welche ungefähre Reichweite hat der Magus mit seinen Zaubern? Steht er hinten rum und wirkt gemütlich seine Zauber, oder muss er bei etwas kürzerer Reichweite in Bewegung bleiben?
6. Angeblich stand mal glaube ich auf der offiziellen Seite, dass der Magus überarbeitet wurde. Welche Unterschiede hat diese Überarbeitung bewirkt? Ist er besser/einfacher/schlechter/schwerer/anspruchsvoller zu spielen geworden?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> hmm..wird es so eine art 'ruhestein' und gaststätten geben?


Ja, es gibt ein Book of Binding mit 1h CD. Aber auch Guild-Recall-Scrolls. Allerdings vorrausetzung für diese: in einer Gilde + gewissen Gildenrang.


----------



## SenselessSheep (19. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Open RvR = Zerg vs Zerg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was leider mehr oder weniger an den kleinen Gebieten liegt... bzw an den zum teil dämlich platzierten Warcamps.

Die Laufwege zwischen Warcamp und Schlacht betragen meist nicht viel länger als 3 Minuten... von daher fast kein Ende in sicht!!! Und jetzt war das schon so bei einer max Spielerzahl (die ich miterlebt habe) von ca 500 Spielern auf dem Server.
Wobei ich hier nur von einer Zone rede..... (Zone--> ein Tier)

Wie sich das mit mehr Spielern bei Releas entwickelt is schwer zu sagen.... nachdem in der Beta bisher eigentlich immer nur in einem der T4 Gebiete etwas los war mangels Leuten.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

Ich meine, das mit dem wieder hinlaufen mag schon sein, das es so zum Teil zum Endloskampf wird.
(Wobei es hier auch wieder auf die allgemeine größe des Zergs ankommt).

ABER die andere sache ist, wenn man gerade bei solch einem gezerge einmal stirbt, denke ich nicht
das man große lust hat länger als 3 Minuten wieder zum Kampf zu latschen...
Man hat zwar die möglichkeit zu Rezzen, wobei sich das dann auch eher beschränkt, bei der masse
an toten und der mangelnden Zeit, gehealt werden muss ja schliesslich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel_95 (19. August 2008)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie spielt sich ein Erzmagier und welche besonderen Fähigkeiten hat er?



Thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thekal (19. August 2008)

Läuft das Spiel auch Problemlos auf Vista 64?
Verändern sich die Charaktere mit der Zeit(levelaustieg)?
Wie gut (relativ) ist die Grafik ( im Vergleich zu anderen MMORPGS) mehr wie WoW, HdRO oder gar AoC?
Welche möglichkeiten der Fortbewegung sind vorhanden ( Mount aber sonst? ) ?


----------



## mejestran (19. August 2008)

Also das die chars sich nicht veränder ist eine LÜGE, 
Ein 40er Ork ist VIEL größer und breiter als ein Stufe 1er.. und das ist Fakt..

Bei den anderen kann ich nichts sagen.. aber die größee änder sich bei den ORKS ich hab screens aber leider vor 3.3 D: also kann ich sie nicht posten.

Die Mounts haben 50% speed, kosten 30 gold ( ca wow wie 100g auf 40 würd ich sagen)
Sind ab stufe 30 zu benutzen.
Also Grafisch ohje naja..  die sagen sie halten das grafiknivau niedrig änder es noch aber so arg hat sich da nichts geändert bis jetzt zumindest für mich nicht.


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Thekal schrieb:


> Läuft das Spiel auch Problemlos auf Vista 64?


Ja, habe keine Probleme.



> Verändern sich die Charaktere mit der Zeit(levelaustieg)?


Nein



> Wie gut (relativ) ist die Grafik ( im Vergleich zu anderen MMORPGS) mehr wie WoW, HdRO oder gar AoC?


Wie WoW, nur eine Generation weiter.



> Welche möglichkeiten der Fortbewegung sind vorhanden ( Mount aber sonst? ) ?


Mount, Flugreitmeister-NPC's. (Feste Routen.)


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. August 2008)

Ein paar Fragen für die Ex-WoW Spieler (wie z.B. mich):

Welche Karrieren sind mit den Klassen aus WoW vergleichbar, also haben z.B. ein ähnliches Spielgefühl, Fähigkeiten etc.?

WoW Klassen:

Schurke
Krieger
Schamane
Magier
Hexenmeister
Druide
Paladin
Priester


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ab welchem Level man Mounts reiten kann und wie sich auf Ordnungsseite das Fehlen eines Tanks beim Imperium auswirkt?!


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen für die Ex-WoW Spieler (wie z.B. mich):
> 
> Welche Karrieren sind mit den Klassen aus WoW vergleichbar, also haben z.B. ein ähnliches Spielgefühl, Fähigkeiten etc.?
> 
> ...


Kannst du so nicht sagen. Gibt halt Archetypen, aber ist was komplett anderes.

@ über mir: ab Level 20 gibts Mounts für 30 Gold, zumindestens bei den Dunkelelfen wirkt sich der fehlende Tank nur auf PQ's im Stage 3 aus die man meist auslassen muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (19. August 2008)

Na Klar veränder die sich.. aufjedenfall die Orks.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

@Hocke

Mounts gibts atm ab Level 20.

Mit den Rassen die keine Tanks haben (z.b) Imperium)...
ich selbst habe "leider" nur Völker gespielt, bei denen es Tanks gibt.

Aber man hat schon im lowlvl die möglichkeit das Gebiet zu wechseln,
sprich von dem des Imperiums in ein anderes. 

Von daher *sollte* es auch Tanks in den Gebieten geben,
die "standartmäßig" keine Tanks haben.

Wie es sich letztendlich spielt und wieviele Tanks dann unterwegs sind,
kann ich leider nicht sagen, weil ich wie gesagt nicht in solchen Gebieten
unterwegs war. 
Wahrscheinlich wirds sich zum Start von Warhammer eh unterscheiden,
da viele so oder so das Gebiet wechseln werden, weil sie z.b mit Kollegen
zocken wollen.


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Der Ork wächst nicht, nein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (19. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Der Ork wächst nicht, nein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich ich hab doch screens der ist größer ein stufe 1er ist viel kleiner als ein stufe 12... das ist einfach so...


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

Vielleicht liegts an der Rüstung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (19. August 2008)

Nein sein kopf war um 1 kopf größer seine schultern waren um einiges weiter oben. Und ich hab mich gefragt wieso ich war damals stufe 10 er Stufe 13 man hats da schon gut gesehen.


----------



## Dreonidas (19. August 2008)

Was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre noch ob es sowas dämliches wie bei WoW Ruf gibt?


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Wie sieht das mit dem Gold aus, ist es schwer genug gold zu farmen (wie schon erwaehnt) fuers mount, oder hat man dafür wenn man normal mit dem gold ausgeht genug für das mount ohne großartig für zu farmen?

Wie sieht es aus mit den Mobs? Sind sie sehr stark, gibt es bestimmte mobs wie z.b. Rare, Helden usw.?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Das Feature ist aber nicht implementiert. ganz sicher. ^^


----------



## Moagim (19. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Na Klar veränder die sich.. aufjedenfall die Orks.



Liegt bei dem aber an der Rüstung, das vermittelt den Eindruck das er wächst. (Er bleibt aber gleich groß/breit)

Bezüglich Wachstum/Mutation etc.... befindet sich eher sowas in der Entwicklung:

Zelot erreicht Stufe 10---->möchtest du ein drittes Auge oder Krallen als Finger oder doch lieber eine Narbe. 
Das ist nur ein Beispiel welches momentan in "Planung" ist. Vom reinen "wachsen" sind sie abgekommen.




Urando schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit dem Gold aus, ist es schwer genug gold zu farmen (wie schon erwaehnt) fuers mount, oder hat man dafür wenn man normal mit dem gold ausgeht genug für das mount ohne großartig für zu farmen?
> Wie sieht es aus mit den Mobs? Sind sie sehr stark, gibt es bestimmte mobs wie z.b. Rare, Helden usw.?



Mount kostet 30g, reitbar mit Level 20.
Das Gold hatte ich als Chosen mit 18 zusammen.

Und ja Chosen sind NICHT die Damage Monster, es ist also auch für einen Tank gut machbar.

Da ich es gerade erwähne selbst wenn man den Chosen auf Zweihänder skilled, wird er nicht zum DD. Nicht mal ansatzweise kommt man damit an den Damage Output eines Barbaren ran.


----------



## Zylah (19. August 2008)

Ruf gibt es ja - bei den öffentlichen Quests sammelst du durch das erledigen eben jener "Einfluss" bei einem NPC im nahegelegenen Quest-Hub, der für die PQ (und meist noch 1-3 andere) zuständig ist. Und je nachdem wieviel Ruf du bei ihm gesammelt hast kannst du dir deine Belohnung abholen. Und keine Bange so lange Ruf farmen ala WoW ist es (gott sei dank) nicht.

EDIT:

zum Thema Gold "farmen" - also ich fand durchs Questen PQ'S usw war der Ertrag an gold recht gut um Fähigkeiten kaufen zu können und noch nebenbei Gold fürs Mount zur Seite zu legen. Wenn du also ein wenig Mehrarbeit machst als der 08/15 Spieler solltest da keine Probleme haben.

Mobs gibts in verschiedenen kategorien: Normal (solo schaafbar) champion(evtl solo schaffbar locker jedoch mit 2-3 mann) Held(mind 4 Mann von nöten) und Lord (mehr als ne volle gruppe 6+ Mann)


----------



## mejestran (19. August 2008)

Echt ? also das heisst die Rüstung streckt den char? Komisch..... ist ja mal scheisse.... aber ist doch eigentlich wachsen.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

@Urando

Also *ich* hatte kein Problem damit, mir das Mount direkt mit Stufe 20 zuzulegen.
Ich hatte den Beruf Plündern, damit kann man bei allen Humanoiden leichen zusätzlich etwas
looten, was man entweder für einen zweitberuf (wie z.b Alchemie) verwenden kann, oder
man verkauft die Reagenzien einfach (so habs ich gemacht).
Auf die Art ging es eigtl. sogar recht einfach.

Mobs gibts soweit ich weiß die normalen, Champions, dann Helden und Kommandaten. 
Schwierigkeitsgrad Leicht -> am schwersten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrael12 (19. August 2008)

Sind die Szenarien den gut ausgeglichen oder habt ihr schonmal eins erlebt wo ihr sagen musstet "Oh mein Gott" die andere Seite ist halt einfach zu stark?


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

> Zusammen mit dem zwar reichlich vorhandenen, aber viel zu kurzen CC kann man nur wenig mehr machen als Schaden und heilen. Einen Heiler zu schützen ist kaum möglich und es gilt den Gegner schneller zu töten als dieser den Heiler zerlegt.



Muss ich diesem Auszug aus dem Bericht bei WAR-Welten.de entnehmen, dass das PvP-Tank-System doch nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt funktioniert, oder können diejenigen Tester mit Tank-Erfahrung da Entwarnung geben?


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

@Agrael12

Ich denke, das Gebiet ist sicherlich balanced.

Aber es ist doch klar, das man hin und wieder auf Gegner trifft, die einfach stärker sind?
Also ich hatte es schon öfters, das man mal niedergemäht wurde. 
Hat ja aber nichts mit der Balance an sich zu tun.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Gibt es eine art warenhaus?

Was für berufe gibt es und wie sieht es aus mit 2. beruf usw, wieviele kann man waehlen und gibt es auch nebenberufe wie angeln z.b.?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

2 Berufe, ein Sammelnden und 1 "Ausführenden". Nein es gibt kein Angeln o.ä.


----------



## Hammerschild (19. August 2008)

Für alle europäischen Betatester :

Marc Jacobs : "Europe's NDA will be officially lifted tomorrow"

Also nix mit erzählen ! Wir Europäer dürfen immer erst nachdem Big USA schon dran war.


LINK


----------



## Rednoez (19. August 2008)

Vll ne dumme Frage:

Mir gefallen die Feuermagier sehr,nur schrecken mich diese dämlichen Frisuren etc ab.gibt es auch die Möglichkeit z.b keine Bärte zu haben?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt,scheint als könnten Feuermagier auch normal aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wuhuu phew phew Laz0r-Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Glaub du kannst auch keinen Bart auswählen


----------



## Eisenseele (19. August 2008)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Für alle europäischen Betatester :
> 
> Marc Jacobs : "Europe's NDA will be officially lifted tomorrow"
> 
> ...



ich glaub dafür ist es jetzt schon zu spät


----------



## SenselessSheep (19. August 2008)

Agrael12 schrieb:


> Sind die Szenarien den gut ausgeglichen oder habt ihr schonmal eins erlebt wo ihr sagen musstet "Oh mein Gott" die andere Seite ist halt einfach zu stark?




Naja... was willst du da groß ausgleichen!?

Wenn zu wenige auf einer Seite spielen schließt sich das Szenario nach 60 Sec.

Anmeldung zu einem Szenario ist "Solo" und als "Gruppe" möglich. Jedoch nicht als Warband (Schlachtzug)

Und wenn die anderen gut waren lags daran das sie besser gespielt haben oder die Klasse war Beta technisch total op


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

WAs für ein Build ist die Eu BETA überhaupt? Hör hier immer was klobigen Gameplay!Und wenn ich bei den ami was lesse steht das sie haben das behoben!


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

3.4 iirc, so grundlegend wird sich dort aber auch nix geändert haben.


----------



## Dreonidas (19. August 2008)

Wie sieht es mit stealth aus? Und welche Karrieren haben es?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

hexenjäger soowie Hexenkriegerin. Maximal 30 sekunden, verbraucht AP.


----------



## Held² (19. August 2008)

Wie sieht es mit den rüstungen aus kann man zb einen totenschädel dazugeben oder haben sie das nicht ins spiel reingegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Gibt es eine art warenhaus?

Welche berufe gibt es und was kann man mit denen anstellen?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

du hast auf Rüstungen, die nur für deine Klasse designed sind, möglichkeiten sogenannte "Trophäen" dran zu hängen.


----------



## Icecrush15 (19. August 2008)

Wie genau sieht denn das Gameplay vom Hexenjäger aus ? Also Salben und Verhöre und so ? Eventuell vllt. Videos?


----------



## Held² (19. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> du hast auf Rüstungen, die nur für deine Klasse designed sind, möglichkeiten sogenannte "Trophäen" dran zu hängen.


Yeah thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

sind items auch in seltenheitsgrade (grün, blau lila etc) aufgeteilt? wenn ja in welchem muster?


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wie genau sieht denn das Gameplay vom Hexenjäger aus ? Also Salben und Verhöre und so ? Eventuell vllt. Videos? .




Spielt sich ziemlich ähnlich wie der Schurke in WoW. Einfach halt nur begrenzter Stealth. Finisher werden mit der Pistole ausgeführt. Je mehr Punkte gesammelt desto stärker werden sie.

Hexenjäger hat 3 spezialisierungslinie. Direkter Damage (Duellähnlich), Damage mit anhaltenden Effekten und Debuffs und die dritte Linie sind Positionsabhängig.

Videos sollte es nicht geben. Es war verboten Videos zu machen während dem Bestand der NDA


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Eisenseele schrieb:


> ich glaub dafür ist es jetzt schon zu spät



Das hat Mr. Jacobs zu spät gesagt, jetzt sind schon haufenweise informationen/Bilder/Videos draußen.

Edit: hab auch eine Frage: Wird man sich aussuchen können wie die Hörner beim Auserkorenen später aussehen werden? Hier mal das was ich schon gesehen hab:

1 abgebrochenes und 1 ganzes Horn das fast grade nach oben zeigt.
2 Hörner die so nach hinten wachsen und dann so eine welle bekommen (siehe mein Avatar)

Ich persönlich bevorzuge eher die am Helmansatz gebogen sind und dann grade nach oben wachsen.

Hoffe das man nicht diese nach hinten wachsenden Hörner haben MUSS. Die sind nämlich nicht so mein Favorit^^


----------



## Haner (19. August 2008)

Was sind die fortbewegungsmöglichkeiten, ausser den mounts ? (also so was wie greife in wow)


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> sind items auch in seltenheitsgrade (grün, blau lila etc) aufgeteilt? wenn ja in welchem muster?


Ja. Weiß = nicht selten, trash halt.
grün = besonderer loot
blau = besser
epic= am höchsten


----------



## Mookie (19. August 2008)

Wie darf ich mir den "Mechanist" vorstellen? Ist das sone Art Ingi nur halt als Klasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke für eventuelle Infos.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> sind items auch in seltenheitsgrade (grün, blau lila etc) aufgeteilt? wenn ja in welchem muster?



Die Aufteilung ist genau wie in WoW. Wozu soll man nun auch einen komplett neuen Farbcode erstellen, an den sich die Spieler erst wieder gewöhnen müssen.

Grau - loot
Weiss - allgemeine Items
Grün - selten
blau - rar
lila - episch


----------



## Mookie (19. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Ja. Weiß = nicht selten, trash halt.
> grün = besonderer loot
> blau = besser
> epic= am höchsten



Wobei "Epic" dann Lila ist? ;D


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> sind items auch in seltenheitsgrade (grün, blau lila etc) aufgeteilt? wenn ja in welchem muster?



Weiss, Grün, blau, lila, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Questbelohnungen sind meistens Weiss zu beginn. Rufbelohnungen sind oft grün, selten blau. Publicquest rewards sind je nach Anzahl Teilnehmer und abschlussrang zwischen gar nix und blau (erstplatzierter)


Die guten RVR Belohnungen sind lila


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Was ist Initiative? Was macht der Stat?
Was ist Balistics?


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wie darf ich mir den "Mechanist" vorstellen? Ist das sone Art Ingi nur halt als Klasse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Maschinist ist der Range DD und kämpft hauptsächlich mit seinem Gewehr. Dazu kann er verschiedene Granaten werfen mit verschiedenen Effekten. Und er kann kleine Geschütztürme aufstellen. Die sind aber stationär und greifen Feinde automatisch an, jedoch sehr nützlich um bestimmte Stellen zu sichern.

Man kann ihn sich wie eine Mischung aus einem WoW Jäger und Ingie vorstellen.


----------



## Anonemuss (19. August 2008)

wie lange dauert es so von 1 auf 10?


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Ah ha ok, und wie sieht es mit der Dauer aus, bis man Lvl 40 ist?
Klar, der Eine ist schneller der Andere braucht länger, aber so einen ungefähren Richtwert.
Nicht das man sich lange aufs Spiel freut und nach einem Monat schon mit Lvl 40 durch die Welt stapft.


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wie darf ich mir den "Mechanist" vorstellen? Ist das sone Art Ingi nur halt als Klasse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Defensiver Schütze, spezialisiert auf Verteidigung von Zonen mit hilfe eines unbeweglichen Pets (Geschützturm, Minen etc)

3 Spezialisierte Linien:

- Fernkampf durch Gewehr (hohe Reichweite, 100 Meter)
- Fernkampf durch Granaten (meist AE, Reichweite 65 Meter)
- Utility Tree (Verbesserung von Geschützen und Nahkampfskills)

Maschinist ist schlecht auf offenen Feld wo moving wichtig ist, aber wird wohl sehr stark bei Keepdefense


----------



## Moagim (19. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> sind items auch in seltenheitsgrade (grün, blau lila etc) aufgeteilt? wenn ja in welchem muster?



Ja.

Bei den PQs kann man meist "erahnen" was da drin sein wird.  Fällt der Endboss hinterlässt er eine Truhe in der Beutel drin sind.
Die Anzahl dieser Beutel ist nicht immer gleich und auch die Qualität der Beutel ist nicht immer gleich.

Beutel Qualitäten:

Grün<-----Wahl zwischen günem Item/Handwerkszeug/Geld
Blau <-----Wahl zwischen grünem oder blauen Item /Handwerkszeug/Geld
Lila<------Wahl zwischen grün/blau/lila Item /Handwerkszeug Geld (Ab und zu auch Set Teile )
Gold<------verbesserter lila Beutel (die meisten Gold Beutel haben einen JUHU Effekt beim Spieler)


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Was ist Initiative? Was macht der Stat?
> Was ist Balistics?




Initiative ist glaub ausweichen, parieren und rüstungsdurchdringung. Bin ich aber nichts sicher

balistischer Skill beeinflusst physischer Fernkampfschaden

Bis 40 dauert es meiner Meinung nach relativ lange, wobei die ersten 10 Level sehr schnell gehen im Vergleich

Mounts: Jedes Volk hat ein eigenes Mount, vorallem das der Zwerge ist sehr Stylisch. Ansonsten kann man sich noch durch die Zonen zu gewissen Punkten transportieren lassen, wobei hier der Ladescreen die Zeit verkürzt


----------



## Mookie (19. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der Maschinist ist der Range DD und kämpft hauptsächlich mit seinem Gewehr. Dazu kann er verschiedene Granaten werfen mit verschiedenen Effekten. Und er kann kleine Geschütztürme aufstellen. Die sind aber stationär und greifen Feinde automatisch an, jedoch sehr nützlich um bestimmte Stellen zu sichern.
> 
> Man kann ihn sich wie eine Mischung aus einem WoW Jäger und Ingie vorstellen.



Hört sich Interessant an, wobei ich Jäger bei WOW ja eher "suboptimal" fand.

Vielen dank.


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit dem Gold aus, ist es schwer genug gold zu farmen (wie schon erwaehnt) fuers mount, oder hat man dafür wenn man normal mit dem gold ausgeht genug für das mount ohne großartig für zu farmen?


Würde mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht auch auf WoW gemünzt um einigermassen Vergleiche ziehen zu können.


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> wie lange dauert es so von 1 auf 10?


Würde sagen 1 Stunde wenn du die Quests kennst.

Mit dem Beruf Plündern ist das Mount absolut kein Problem. Ohne den Beruf Plündern wird es sehr sehr eng.


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht auch auf WoW gemünzt um einigermassen Vergleiche ziehen zu können.




Wenn man normal levelt hat man genug Gold für die Skills, Mount gibts ab lvl 20 wenn ich mich nicht täusche und ist relativ selten. Gold hat aber nicht so einen hohen stellenwert wie in WoW wie ich finde.


----------



## Mookie (19. August 2008)

Danke auch dir Myxir.

Eine Frage kommt mir da grade noch auf, ich nehme an Items sind bop, sprich werdem beim Anlegen gebunden?


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Was ist Initiative? Was macht der Stat?
> Was ist Balistics?



Balistics = Fernkampfschaden, je 10 Balistic Skill erhöht sich der Fernkampfschaden um 1 Dps

Initiative erhöht Ausweichen und verringert die Chance kritisch getroffen zu werden


Also von 1-10 gehts relativ fix. Jedes weitere Tier dauert dann aber immer länger.  Wobei ich von 1-10 nicht in 1 Std schaffe trotz Kenntnissen. Eher so 3-4 Std.
Von 30-40 dauerts dann wirklich lange. Da schafft man am Tag vielleicht 1 max. 2 Level, wenn man fast den ganzen tag spielt


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Teils. Kommt aufs Item an. Die aus der Pq-Bag ja, die du so findest nicht immer.


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

ok dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und noch ne kleine frage: auf den ganzen screens sieht man oben eine lange, orangene leiste und darunter eine kleinere, lila leiste.
ist eine davon die ep leiste und was bringt die andere? danke schon einmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch ein link zum besseren verständnis:
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/al...;pictureid=3068


----------



## shartas (19. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Ah ha ok, und wie sieht es mit der Dauer aus, bis man Lvl 40 ist?
> Klar, der Eine ist schneller der Andere braucht länger, aber so einen ungefähren Richtwert.
> Nicht das man sich lange aufs Spiel freut und nach einem Monat schon mit Lvl 40 durch die Welt stapft.




in dem bericht von war welten hieß es so ca 6-8 tage played time bis 40


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Lange Gelbe leiste = XP
Lilane Leiste = RvR-Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (19. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Edit: hab auch eine Frage: Wird man sich aussuchen können wie die Hörner beim Auserkorenen später aussehen werden? Hier mal das was ich schon gesehen hab:
> 
> 1 abgebrochenes und 1 ganzes Horn das fast grade nach oben zeigt.
> 2 Hörner die so nach hinten wachsen und dann so eine welle bekommen (siehe mein Avatar)
> ...



Es gibt immer zwei arten Tier Sets. Sind Hörner dran, dann geht es das Teil mehr in Richtung "Durch die gegnerische Rüstung brechen, dafür weniger einstecken können"
Ist es eher "glatt" dann genau der umgekehrte Effekt.


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> in dem bericht von war welten hieß es so ca 6-8 tage played time bis 40



Gelb ist Erfahrung.

Lila der PVP Ruf (ähnlich wie in DAOC der RR)

Bei jedem Ruf Rang gibts einen zusätzlichen Rufpunkt für (meistens) Statverbesserungen


----------



## Mookie (19. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> in dem bericht von war welten hieß es so ca 6-8 tage played time bis 40


Oha so schnell? Isnogood. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

"so schnell" ist relativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

Man sollte bedenken, dass das Hauptaugenmerk auf RvR liegt und man nicht ewig im Leveln festgehalten werden soll. 6-8 Tage played halte ich aber für arg kurz. Vermutlich wenn man nix anderes als Grinden oder Questen macht. Aber wer macht das schon ?


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

alles klar dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich jetzt noch richtig toll fände wär ein screen von der gesamtkarte (vgl. wow azeroth und kalimdor nebeneinander..^^)


----------



## SenselessSheep (19. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht auch auf WoW gemünzt um einigermassen Vergleiche ziehen zu können.




Hmm in Wow gemünzt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen....

Aber ich habe gestern ca über den Tag verteilt 8 Std Open PvP gespielt und mir immer wieder die PvP Quests geholt...

Erobere dieses Schlachtfeldziel..... hole Keep blablabla.... töte 20 Gegner....

Danach war ich ein LvL up und um ca 15 Gold reicher!!! Wobei du mit PQ´s auch gut Kohle machen kannst...


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Bei Warhammer soll es auch hauptsächlich aufs Endgame RvR ankommen, nicht unbedingt auf die level zwischen 1 und 40. Wie sagt man so schön (und schon wieder der Vergleich mit WoW): WoW fängt erst mit 70 richtig an...

PS: Bevor ich weiter irgendwelche Spieleindrücke von mir gebe, muss ich unbedingt das Gruppenspiel richtig kennenlernen.


----------



## Moagim (19. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken, dass das Hauptaugenmerk auf RvR liegt und man nicht ewig im Leveln festgehalten werden soll. 6-8 Tage played halte ich aber für arg kurz. Vermutlich wenn man nix anderes als Grinden oder Questen macht. Aber wer macht das schon ?





ja mit 8 tagen in denen man 24h spielt und nicht schläft/essen geht. Dann ---->möglicherweise<----.


----------



## Lorghi (19. August 2008)

2 Klitzekleine Fragen:

1. Gibt es Transportmöglichkeiten, wie die Greifen in WoW? (die Frage wurde bereits gestellt)

2. Klingt vielleicht etwas dumm, aber interessiert mich dennoch: Kann man die Waffen wegstecken & trägt der Char die in jeder Situation in der Hand?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> alles klar dankeschön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Gesamtkarte ist meiner Meinung nach ein weisser Fladen mit ein paar Strichen drauf. Man sieht gar nix. Die müssen sie noch dringend überarbeiten.

Die mittleren Karten sind die jeweiligen Tierzone der beiden Konfliktparteien und die genauen Karten dann jeweils die einzelne Zone


----------



## shartas (19. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Oha so schnell? Isnogood.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



eben wnn du mal rechnest 8x24=192std die du spilen musst bist du die 40 erreicht hast


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> 2 Klitzekleine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gibt es Transportmöglichkeiten, wie die Greifen in WoW? (die Frage wurde bereits gestellt)
> 
> ...



1 Ja, aber hier wird geportet. Man überfliegt die Zonen nicht. 1 Landepunkt pro Zone. Rest musst du laufen xD

2. Ja, Waffe ist nur im Kampf gezogen. Aber sie ist dennoch sichtbar


----------



## Moagim (19. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> 2 Klitzekleine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gibt es Transportmöglichkeiten, wie die Greifen in WoW? (die Frage wurde bereits gestellt)
> 
> ...




1. Einen Flugpunkt pro Zone (Warcamp). Zu den PVE Quest Camps kannst du nicht fliegen.

2. Ja man kann sie wegstecken (beim aufsitzen automatisch)


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> 2 Klitzekleine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gibt es Transportmöglichkeiten, wie die Greifen in WoW? (die Frage wurde bereits gestellt)


Ja, es gibt Flugrouten.




> 2. Klingt vielleicht etwas dumm, aber interessiert mich dennoch: Kann man die Waffen wegstecken & trägt der Char die in jeder Situation in der Hand?


Werden je nach situation eingesteckt.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> 2 Klitzekleine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Gibt es Transportmöglichkeiten, wie die Greifen in WoW? (die Frage wurde bereits gestellt)
> 
> ...



1. In jedem Warcamp gibt es einen Flugmeister, der einen zu den Warcamps in den anderen Gebieten bringen kann. Aber es folgt kein langweiliger Greifenflug oder so, wo man dann 10min unterwegs ist. Man ist sofort am Ziel. Also mehr ein Teleporter als Flugmeister. Aber ich hab in WoW z.b. die ewig langen Flüge immer gehasst.

2. Ja Waffen lassen sich wegstecken


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

Kann einer der Tester mir sagen wie sich ein Sigmarpriester spielt?Wieviel hält er aus? Kann er heilen? Kann er ordentlich zuhauen? Danke im vorraus für die Infos!

MfG. Krupp


----------



## Icecrush15 (19. August 2008)

Frage zum Erzmagier:
Ist es in etwa so wie bei der Zauberin,dass sich der "Schadensbonusbalken" auflädt durch Heilsprüche und der "Heilbonusbalken" dann durch Schadenssprüche?


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Musste warten bis der Lari morgen auffer Arbeit ist und wieder die Foren bunkert.. derzeit kannste ja auf Youtube gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anonemuss (19. August 2008)

ich würd auch gerne mal wissen wie die atmosphäre an sich so ist kommt gute fantasy stimmung auf? also fühlt es sich "gut" an wenn man zb in einer taverne ist.. weil bei wow sind die tavernen ja echt immer soooo geil engerichtet XD 2 tische und ne kerze oder so..


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Ja, sind mit mehr Details versehen.


----------



## Laaliluu (19. August 2008)

Wie findet ihr das Kampfsystem ?
ist es wirklich so langweilig wie viele behaupten ?


----------



## myxir21 (19. August 2008)

Sigmarpriester ist ein Typischer Hybride.

Wohl in etwa vergleichbar mit dem Retri Pala.

Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt beim Sigmarpriester auf Damage und Support. Nicht auf Heilen. Der Sigmarpriester heilt teilweise auch dadurch das er Damage macht. Er hält für einen heilenden Hybriden sehr viel aus. Er ist wohl der schwächste aller Heilklassen auf Ordnungseite, hält aber mit Abstand am meisten aus und teilt auch nicht schlecht aus. Heilzauber sind: Gruppenhot, Gruppenheal, schwachser Single Heal mit anschliessendem schwachen Healhot und Singlehot. Sowie Schaden in Heal umwandeln (kanalisiert) und als Moralfähigkeit ein starker Singleheal (aber nur 1mal in der Minuten einsetzbar). Die Heilleistung ohne Dmg zu machen reicht nicht oder nur schwer (!) um ein Ziel am leben halten zu können

Erzmagier kann ich nix darüber sagen, hab ich nie gespielt. Ist aber wie ich mich so umgehört habe die stärkste Heilklasse bei Ordnung


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

Laaliluu schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Kampfsystem ?
> ist es wirklich so langweilig wie viele behaupten ?


Es geht. Ist halt nichts innovatives neues.


----------



## Mookie (19. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> eben wnn du mal rechnest 8x24=192std die du spilen musst bist du die 40 erreicht hast


Wenn man das mit andern MMO's vergleicht (das machen wir ja gerne *g*) ist das ne relativ bescheidene Spielzeit. Aber dafür gibt es ja genug Klassen bzw. Karrieren, also seh ich das nicht ganz so eng.


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

> Die Gesamtkarte ist meiner Meinung nach ein weisser Fladen mit ein paar Strichen drauf. Man sieht gar nix. Die müssen sie noch dringend überarbeiten.
> 
> Die mittleren Karten sind die jeweiligen Tierzone der beiden Konfliktparteien und die genauen Karten dann jeweils die einzelne Zone



hmm..okee..wie wärs mit karten von den hauptstädten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (19. August 2008)

Dann log ich mich für euch mal ein und fotografiere die Karte ab.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

Hier mal ein Screenie aus der Kneipe in Altdorf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Im Hintergrund stehen die Auktionator)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hier noch mal ein blick wie die große Übersichtskarte ausschaut, es gibt sie 3 mal jeweils für die Fraktionspaarungen :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Danke dir! Screenies zu ein paar einzelnen Gebietskarten wären nett!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

Gute Stimmung in der Taverne find ich. Danke für die Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (19. August 2008)

dankeschön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

durch die lichteffekte wirkt das ja schon richtig stimmig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (19. August 2008)

Hiho hab da auch ma Fragen:

Wie spielt sich der chosen?
Kann er viel dmg machen?

Und wie spielt sich der Barbar ?
Stirbt er schnell im Kampf oder hält er auch was aus?

Und wie is das mit dem Schwarzork? 
Kann man damit auch Schaden machen?


----------



## Arben (19. August 2008)

Kann das Bild der Kneipe net bei Imageshack in groß sehn...

Naja, danke für die ersten Infos und Bilder, hoffe auf mehr


----------



## Baldoran (19. August 2008)

hab mir die 8 seiten hier nicht wirklich durchgelesen da es auch recht viel ist...
daher frag ich ganz dumm einfach...

hat jemand bilder zum weißen löwen ?
und ist der gobbo schami nur ein möchtegern dd der nur heilen kann...
und verbraucht man als gobbo viele pfeile ? also als squiggstreiber...
wenn es schon gefragt wurde schlagt mich oder sagt die seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2008)

Praag :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Reikland :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grau bedeutet, noch nicht aufgedeckt !


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

> und verbraucht man als gobbo viele pfeile ? also als squiggstreiber...



Man hat keine Munition die man kaufen muss^^


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Man hat keine Munition die man kaufen muss^^



also darf man feuern ohne ende ?


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

ja

Kostet halt Aktionspunkte wie bei jeder Klasse, wenn die leer sind geht nur noch autoshot (nach ein paar Sekunden hast du wieder genug Punkte)


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Ja Munition gibts keine. Gleiches gilt für Schattenkrieger und Maschinist oder die Wurfwaffen der Melee Klassen


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

*tanzt* 
ok damit hat sich der schami erledigt ...
beantwortet ihr noch bitte die anderen fragen ?


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja Munition gibts keine. Gleiches gilt für Schattenkrieger und Maschinist oder die Wurfwaffen der Melee Klassen


Das ist wie ich finde auch die bessere Lösung!

Hat evtl. noch jemand ein paar allgemeine Screens von der Landschaft oder so?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Das ist wie ich finde auch die bessere Lösung!
> 
> Hat evtl. noch jemand ein paar allgemeine Screens von der Landschaft oder so?
> 
> ...



Bitteschön, mal eben fix noch 2 gemacht bevor ich pennen geh :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bitteschön, mal eben fix noch 2 gemacht bevor ich pennen geh :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mimimimi T.T auch beta will

Man verdammt jetzt muss ich jeden tag schlafmittel nehmen und bis zum releas durch pennen damit ich net sterbe =P ja ok so schlimm ist es nicht aber bock hab ich jetzt schon ziehmlich drauf


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Das ist wie ich finde auch die bessere Lösung!
> 
> Hat evtl. noch jemand ein paar allgemeine Screens von der Landschaft oder so?
> 
> ...



Hier gibts 40 screenshots von mir:

Meine Warhammer Betascreenshots


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> mimimimi T.T auch beta will
> 
> Man verdammt jetzt muss ich jeden tag schlafmittel nehmen und bis zum releas durch pennen damit ich net sterbe =P ja ok so schlimm ist es nicht aber bock hab ich jetzt schon ziehmlich drauf



wie sehen uns also als ahnungslose bei release keksii hm ? (auch nicht in beta reingekommen)  *zwinker*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab noch eine frage....

bewegen sich die npc auch wenn man sie anklickt ? 
und bewegt man sich selbst ?
habe mich bei hdro sehr geärgert darüber die npc als säulen zu sehen...

/wartet noch auf die antwort ob gobbo schamis nur billige heiler sind und keinen schaden machen und möchte ein paar bilder vom weißen löwen sehen/


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand einen Screenshot von einer weiblichen hexenjägerin reinstellen? ich hab bis jetzt immer nur männliche gesehen und 1 mal uaf der warseite einen von nem weiblichen und die hatte nicht so nen coolen hut auf :/ 

Eigendlich spiel ich ja nur weibliche characktere weil so nen kerl als char zu haben nervt in sachen identifikation deswegen würds mich allgemein mal interesieren wie so eine weibliche hexenjägerin aussieht =P nett were mit dem stylischen hut


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> wie sehen uns also als ahnungslose bei release keksii hm ? (auch nicht in beta reingekommen)  *zwinker*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt NPCs die rumstehen, aber die meisten bewegen sich durch die Gegend, sitzen in Straßenecken, bewegen sich zu Pfedr und in Gruppen, rennen panisch durch die Gegend, alls dabei.


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Es gibt NPCs die rumstehen, aber die meisten bewegen sich durch die Gegend, sitzen in Straßenecken, bewegen sich zu Pfedr und in Gruppen, rennen panisch durch die Gegend, alls dabei.



so meine ich es nicht...
ich meine :
bewegen die npc ihre hände wenn man sie anspricht oder gucken sie nur doof ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Danke euch beiden, hab deine btw. schon entdeckt Clubmaster sieht geilomatisch aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich versteh ja ehrlich net warum es soviele Grafiknörgler gibt, vorallem sind die meisten davon WOW Spieler und das was ich bisher gesehen hab sieht besser aus als in WoW.


----------



## shartas (20. August 2008)

gibt doch nur männliche wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand einen Screenshot von einer weiblichen hexenjägerin reinstellen? ich hab bis jetzt immer nur männliche gesehen und 1 mal uaf der warseite einen von nem weiblichen und die hatte nicht so nen coolen hut auf :/
> 
> Eigendlich spiel ich ja nur weibliche characktere weil so nen kerl als char zu haben nervt in sachen identifikation deswegen würds mich allgemein mal interesieren wie so eine weibliche hexenjägerin aussieht =P nett were mit dem stylischen hut



Biddesehr:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Nur männliche hexenjäger Oo? das wer doch die hölle...und auf der warseite hab ich garantiert eine weibliche als screenshot bei der karrierebeschreibung gesehen... grad extra noch mal geguckt


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Biddesehr:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht ja noch cooler aus als der männliche =) jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr


----------



## shartas (20. August 2008)

ist es dann doch so dass man von jeder karriere sowohl mann als auch frau spielen kann oder nur bei bestimmten


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> so meine ich es nicht...
> ich meine :
> bewegen die npc ihre hände wenn man sie anspricht oder gucken sie nur doof ?
> 
> ...



ich muss gestehen: darauf hab ich nicht geachtet.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2008)

Da einige Betatester die Gebiete als eindeutig zu klein beschrieben, würde ich ganz gerne wissen, wie sie größenmäßig im Vergleich zu den Wow-Zonen einzuordnen sind. Kann mir die Frage bitte jemand beantworten, der hier einen Vergleich ziehen kann?

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> ich muss gestehen: darauf hab ich nicht geachtet.



na logg dich schnell ein ! /kannst du doch oder?/
lacht nicht...
aber sowas entscheidet meist ob ich ein spiel spiele oder nicht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Wie geil! Für jede Rasse ein eigenes Interface Design? Seh ich das wirklich richtig?^^


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> bewegen sich die npc auch wenn man sie anklickt ?
> und bewegt man sich selbst ?
> habe mich bei hdro sehr geärgert darüber die npc als säulen zu sehen...



Meinst du damit zB das sich ein Ork NPCam Hintern kratzt oder er sich mal schnell den Kopf mit einem ordentlichen KRACKS einrenkt? Ja das machen sie.

Auch texten sie dich zu wenn du sie anklickst

Ork:
What is it Gitface?
*Rülps* My bomb spoke.
STUPID Stunties
I Smush ya
Only dead stuntie, is good stuntie.


Chosen:

Give me Glory NOW, not Salvation LATER.
See them flee before us
etc.... (hat jeder gut 20 Texte)


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

noch 3 Screens:

2mal Altdorf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1mal Orkse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (20. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> ist es dann doch so dass man von jeder karriere sowohl mann als auch frau spielen kann oder nur bei bestimmten



Ich glaube, man kann jede Klasse auch weiblich spielen, mit der Ausnahme, dass es keine weiblichen Grünhaäute gibt.


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

@ moagim !

genau dies meine ich !
ob die npc und man selbst so kleine oder größere bewegungen macht die nicht mit laufen sich beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/noch offene fragen : können gobbo schami gut schaden machen und habt ihr einige weiße löwe bilder ?/


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Da einige Betatester die Gebiete als eindeutig zu klein beschrieben, würde ich ganz gerne wissen, wie sie größenmäßig im Vergleich zu den Wow-Zonen einzuordnen sind. Kann mir die Frage bitte jemand beantworten, der hier einen Vergleich ziehen kann?
> 
> Danke schon mal im Voraus



Der Eindruck von "Kleinheit" kommt vornehmlich durch die Tatsache, dass zwischen den Tiers geladen wird, dadurch hat man nicht so ein seamless Gefühl wie in WoW, allerdings kann ich größenmäßig keine großen Unterschiede entdecken, auf den Karten sieht es oftmals kleiner aus als es wirklich ist. Ich denke die größe beträgt insgesamt ca. 80% von WoW prä-BC, natürlich. AoC wirkt zum Beispiel viel kleiner.


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie geil! Für jede Rasse ein eigenes Interface Design? Seh ich das wirklich richtig?^^



Ja. Das grobe Layout bleibt natürlich gleich aber die Ornamentik ist klassenspezifisch.


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

Bei Weiblichen Chars kommts eben immer auf die Klasse an, so gibts z.b auch keinen weiblichen Chaos Barbaren u.s.w.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Ist klar das es grob das selbe ist.
Sogar Klassenspezifisch? Wie geil! Sowas hab ich bisher sonst nur in einem RTS Game gesehen, dass das so gemacht wurde ^^


----------



## Wando (20. August 2008)

So hier mal ein paar gute Links:
http://www.wardb.com hier kann man schon ziemlich alles einsehen wo man braucht, sei es Questgeber, Karrierenplaner etc.
und Screens von verschiedenen Gebieten http://www.war-rvr.net/index.php?option=co...&board=83.0


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Gibt es irgendwo nen bericht wie sich der hexenjäger spielt? Als karieren podcast karm er ja leider nicht und mich würds interesieren wie er gespielt wird...also grobe umschreibung dd klasse die hinterhältig kämpft oder direkt oder aus entfernung.

PS: Find den thread super kann man mal ungestraft doof sein =P


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

^^ da sagst was emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts was intressantes zum Jünger o. Squiq gameplay zu sagen? ^^ -lohnt sich (ja/nein/vielleicht) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 o. zu buggy kp *schulterzuck*


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> ist es dann doch so dass man von jeder karriere sowohl mann als auch frau spielen kann oder nur bei bestimmten



Nur bei bestimmten Klassen kann man als Mann oder Frau spielen, 

Hexenkriegerinnen zum beispeil wirst du niemals männlich sehen, das alleine wäre ein Grund das GW Mythic die Lizenz entzieht.
Orks/Goblins gibts kein Männlich oder Weiblich, das sind grob gesagt auf 2 beinen laufende Pilze.
Weibliche Barbaren und Chosen wirst du auch nicht sehen, die Barbaren sind halt schlecht vorstellbar oder zu selten, und bei den Chosen ka warum nicht weiblich.


----------



## Ollivan (20. August 2008)

mich würd auch mal intressiern, ob der schami auch als dd taugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Wando schrieb:


> So hier mal ein paar gute Links:
> http://www.wardb.com hier kann man schon ziemlich alles einsehen wo man braucht, sei es Questgeber, Karrierenplaner etc.
> und Screens von verschiedenen Gebieten http://www.war-rvr.net/index.php?option=co...&board=83.0




Fantastische Screenshots, kompliment!


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> mich würd auch mal intressiern, ob der schami auch als dd taugt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch der Schami muss sich damagemäßig nicht verstecken, hängt allerdings hinter den DamageDealern zurück naturgemäß.


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

eine weitere frage ! :

verändern die chars sich nun eigentlich wenn sie älter werden  ? (im lvl aufsteigen)
also zwerge zum beispiel bekommen längere gesichtsbehaarung ...

/weitere offene fragen von baladori : hat jemand ein paar weißer löwe bilder?/


----------



## Hocke (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden, hab deine btw. schon entdeckt Clubmaster sieht geilomatisch aus!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meine Angst ist, ob mein Laptop das noch packt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> eine weitere frage ! :
> 
> verändern die chars sich nun eigentlich wenn sie älter werden  ? (im lvl aufsteigen)
> also zwerge zum beispiel bekommen längere gesichtsbehaarung ...



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, hatte zurerst drei lv.15 Chars, die sich nicht verändert haben und danach gab's nur vorgefertigte Charaktere, weswegen ich da keine Entwicklung beurteilen kann.


----------



## Wando (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> eine weitere frage ! :
> 
> verändern die chars sich nun eigentlich wenn sie älter werden  ? (im lvl aufsteigen)
> also zwerge zum beispiel bekommen längere gesichtsbehaarung ...
> ...



Nein, vielleicht irgendwann mal später.

edit. und Bilder werden in den nächsten paar Tagen sicher viele auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Meine Angst ist, ob mein Laptop das noch packt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab mir zum großen teil wegen war nen neuen pc zugelegt =P aber minimal anforderungen sind ja schon bekannt da kannst ja überprüfen ob und in wie weit er es packt


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Meine Angst ist, ob mein Laptop das noch packt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was sind die Daten deines Laptops? CPU, GPU, RAM, Betriebssystem?


----------



## Billyjoe19x (20. August 2008)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Für alle europäischen Betatester :
> 
> Marc Jacobs : "Europe's NDA will be officially lifted tomorrow"
> 
> ...





Möp GOA hat sie auch offiziell aufgehoben



> Wir sind froh Euch endlich die wichtigen Neuigkeiten mitteilen zu dürfen, auf die ihr alle seit langem gewartet habt!
> 
> Mit dem heutigen Tag, dem 19. August 2008, heben wir die NDA für Warhammer Online auf, und eröffnen unseren Beta-Testern damit die Möglichkeit, ihre Impressionen und Erlebnisse dieses Betatests in Form von Bildern und Videos mit ihren Freunden und Community-Seiten zu teilen.
> Das Warten hat nun also endlich ein Ende!
> ...




Quelle


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo nen bericht wie sich der hexenjäger spielt? Als karieren podcast karm er ja leider nicht und mich würds interesieren wie er gespielt wird...also grobe umschreibung dd klasse die hinterhältig kämpft oder direkt oder aus entfernung.
> 
> PS: Find den thread super kann man mal ungestraft doof sein =P



Für mich als Chosen sehr schön zum zerlegen 4 Sekunden Knockdown und dann kräftig drauf......langt meist um den Hexenjäger zu erledigen.
Vom Tank sollte man sich als Hexenjäger schon eher fern halten, bzw nicht allein ran. Gegen die "leicht" gepanzerten Ziele ist er aber sehr effektiv.

Er ist kein Fernkämpfer sondern Nahkämpfer. Wenn man ihn nicht schnell vom Heiler wegkickt oder ausschaltet ist der Heiler (oder auch Fern DD) schnell Geschichte.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Was sind die Daten deines Laptops? CPU, GPU, RAM, Betriebssystem?


Da würd ich mich gerne gleich einbeziehen.... weil ich auch etwas Sorge habe ob mein Lappy das schafft:

Intel Core 2 duo @1.83ghz
3GB RAM
Nvidia Geforce 8600m GS
Vista Home Premium

Sollte machbar sein damit oder? :/


----------



## Hocke (20. August 2008)

Fall der NDA = Blöde Kuh!

Durch die ganzen neuen Infos und Eindrücke ist meine ursprüngliche, voraussichtliche Wahl stark angezweifelt.

Wäre vielleicht mal eine gute Sache, wenn jemand sich die Mühe machen würde und einen Karrierenüberblick wie
 f1nwe hier gemacht hat  . Ich wäre dem/derjenigen sehr dankbar. Vielleicht auch mit je einem Bild zu den Karrieren, 
dann hat Balduran auch endlich mal sein Bild vom Weissen Löwen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Da würd ich mich gerne gleich einbeziehen.... weil ich auch etwas Sorge habe ob mein Lappy das schafft:
> 
> Intel Core 2 duo @1.83ghz
> 3GB RAM
> ...



Ja, sollte gehen, allerdings wird's in großen RvR-Situationen ruckeln, nicht unspielbar aber nervig. PvE sollte gut laufen.


----------



## Ollivan (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Da würd ich mich gerne gleich einbeziehen.... weil ich auch etwas Sorge habe ob mein Lappy das schafft:
> 
> Intel Core 2 duo @1.83ghz
> 3GB RAM
> ...




reicht meiner meinung nach komplett aus..bei der graka weiss ichs nicht aber ansonsten doch top


----------



## blizor (20. August 2008)

Hiho hab da auch ma Fragen:

Wie spielt sich der chosen?
Kann er viel dmg machen?

Und wie spielt sich der Barbar ?
Stirbt er schnell im Kampf oder hält er auch was aus?

Und wie is das mit dem Schwarzork? 
Kann man damit auch Schaden machen?

hoffe das jemand antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Da würd ich mich gerne gleich einbeziehen.... weil ich auch etwas Sorge habe ob mein Lappy das schafft:
> 
> Intel Core 2 duo @1.83ghz
> 3GB RAM
> ...



Jop sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und thx @ Moagim

Jetzt will ich nur noch 4 sachen und davon versuch ich wenigens 3 stück zu kriegen bevor war releast ist x)

1.Nen beta account zum reinschnuppern ( =P kommen ja noch par möglichkeiten )
2.Warhammer beim releas =P ein pflichtziel
3.Nen Festen freund
4. Was zum essen...

und glaub mit punkt 4 fang ich glei mal an


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ja, sollte gehen, allerdings wird's in großen RvR-Situationen ruckeln, nicht unspielbar aber nervig. PvE sollte gut laufen.



Sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , für "große RVR-Situatuionen" muss ich dann halt doch mal wieder den Desktoprechner entstauben.

Danke dir Edit: euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> Hiho hab da auch ma Fragen:
> 
> Wie spielt sich der chosen?
> Kann er viel dmg machen?
> ...




Black Orc und Chosen sind Tankklassen. Die können natürlich auch Schaden machen, sind aber keine Damage Dealer. Der Marauder hingegen schon und er bhält durch seine Medium-Armor auch ein bisschen was aus, nicht so viel allerdings wie Chosen und Black Orc.


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

na suba nu habsch auch hunga >.< 

werd ab open beta dabei sein *g (7.9 rot angestrichen !!)

feste dinge stören während WAR anfangs phase doch nur *g werden uns bei nem kumpel alle urlaub nehmen und gemeinschaftlich ne woche bei dem einbunkern mit allem was man zu lebön braucht *g


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> na suba nu habsch auch hunga >.<



>.< na super jetzt will ich auch ne CE pre order...

Weiß eigendlich wer noch mehr über die open beta zugänge die über den EA store verschenkt werden sollen? Mehr als das sie in den septemberwochen kommen sollen hab ich noch nicht gehört


----------



## Held² (20. August 2008)

Mir ist noch eine ganz wichtige frage eingefallen wie ist die balance zwischen ordnung und zerstörung
gabs wie alle befürchte zuviele spieler die zerstörung gespielt haben oder wars 50:50


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

na dann ebay verkauft die doch zu schön unhumanen preisen emo ^^

oder einfach punkt 3 damit ausfüllen das derjenige ne Ce hat ^^ quasi kriterium


----------



## Atroniss (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Jop sollte reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



be punkt 3 kann ich dir helfen


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

nu hagelts bald date einladungen emo ^^ 
somit wird buffed zur neuen flirt plattform für einsame zogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> na dann ebay verkauft die doch zu schön unhumanen preisen emo ^^
> 
> oder einfach punkt 3 damit ausfüllen das derjenige ne Ce hat ^^ quasi kriterium



^^ ebay kann ich mir nicht leisten =P

Und punkt 3  da find ich ja dann keinen der die Kriterien erfüllt und mich will x)

Nene dann bleib ich doch lieber bei den plan 3 von 4 zu erfüllen


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> Hiho hab da auch ma Fragen:
> 
> Wie spielt sich der chosen?
> Kann er viel dmg machen?
> ...



Er spielt sich sehr gut, gelungener Tank

Nein er kann nicht viel dmg machen, selbst wenn du voll auf Zweihänder skillst machst du wenig Schaden (im Vergleich zum DDler)

Beispiel:
am Elfenschiff hau ich mich schön durch die Gegner 2-3 gleichzeitig in annehmbarer Zeit.
Auf das Schiff daneben stürmt ein Barbar mit gleichem Level pullt 6-8Gegner und haut alle gleichzeitig in ein paar Sekunden mit Flächenschaden weg.

Wenn du Damage willst, spiel Barbar und nicht Chosen.


Schwarzork ist auch ein Tank.
Der Unterschied zum Chosen ist:

Chosen hat bei allen Angriffen einen in etwa gleichmäßigen Damage (Ja er kann Schaden machen, aber eben bei weitem nicht so viel wie ein DDler)
Der Blackork hat mit seinen standart Angriffen etwas weniger Kraft, dafür baut er Kampfstufen auf "da good plan" "da best plan"
Diese Stufen machen geringfügig mehr Damage als die Angriffe beim Chosen.

Das kommt unterm Strich aber aufs gleiche raus. Tank bleibt Tank.


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

ach was ^^ das wird scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spätestens mit war kommt scho ein passender *g


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

ThalluS schrieb:


> na suba nu habsch auch hunga >.<
> 
> werd ab open beta dabei sein *g (7.9 rot angestrichen !!)
> 
> feste dinge stören während WAR anfangs phase doch nur *g werden uns bei nem kumpel alle urlaub nehmen und gemeinschaftlich ne woche bei dem einbunkern mit allem was man zu lebön braucht *g



Kann man sich doch noch anschaffen hab mir heute d.h. vorhin erst noch ne PreOrder auf *** gekauft... Nachteil ich werd niiiiieeemals WAR in den Händen halten da man es sich da saugen muss.

Omg ich hab das falsche zitiert.... :/  egal.


----------



## Atroniss (20. August 2008)

Frage zu den Manaklassen.

Wie ist das dort als Feuermagier? Kann man sich auch wasser herbeizauber? wie reggt man dort?Ist man schnell oom?


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Mir ist noch eine ganz wichtige frage eingefallen wie ist die balance zwischen ordnung und zerstörung
> gabs wie alle befürchte zuviele spieler die zerstörung gespielt haben oder wars 50:50



Es war immer etwa 45:55 zu Gunsten von Destruction. Ich denke in retail wird sich das die Waage halten, zudem haben Mythic Sperren eingebaut die verhindern, dass eine Fraktion der anderen zur sehr zahlenmäßig überlegen ist.


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Frage zu den Manaklassen.
> 
> Wie ist das dort als Feuermagier? Kann man sich auch wasser herbeizauber? wie reggt man dort?Ist man schnell oom?



Es gibt kein Mana.


----------



## Thront (20. August 2008)

eine kleine frage am rande:

wie sieht es mit der charakter entwicklung aus? wächst der bart und spannen sich die muskeln, kann man zum friseur,tattowierer und rüstungsfärber??


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Kann man sich doch noch anschaffen hab mir heute d.h. vorhin erst noch ne PreOrder auf *** gekauft... Nachteil ich werd niiiiieeemals WAR in den Händen halten da man es sich da saugen muss.



Bei der pre order der normalen edition ist aber so weit ich weiß kein open beta key dabei bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> Frage zu den Manaklassen.
> 
> Wie ist das dort als Feuermagier? Kann man sich auch wasser herbeizauber? wie reggt man dort?Ist man schnell oom?



Gibt kein Mana nur Aktionspunkte.

Der Feuermagier hat das gleiche System wie die zauberin.....wenn du ständig zauberst staust du Feuerenergie auf, damit schadest du dir selbst aber erhöhst deinen Damage Output /Critchance


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> be punkt 3 kann ich dir helfen




ihr hab auch nen schaden ;D ich bin eher bemüht ne ausrede für meine freundin zu finden warum ich die nächsten wochen und monate unpässlich sein werde xD


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Bei der pre order der normalen edition ist aber so weit ich weiß kein open beta key dabei bin mir aber nicht 100% sicher



Trotz des falschen zitats noch erkannt wer gemeint war, sehr gut. 

Doch doch, da ist einer dabei.

Edit: Oder auch nicht.... das ist nur irgendwelches anderes Extrazeugs, hatte ich nur falsch verstanden. Bin allerdings auch net scharf drauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atroniss (20. August 2008)

wie funktionieren denn Casterklassen dort,wenn es kein mana gibt, kann man einfach unedlich casten ?


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Trotz des falschen zitats noch erkannt wer gemeint war, sehr gut.
> 
> Doch doch, da ist einer dabei.



echT? dann komm ich ja auch in die open beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werd mir auch sofort am 28 eine pre order bestellen *freu*

Wird die eigendlich wieder bei Gamestop und amazon verfügbar sein oder wo wird es die so geben ?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> eine kleine frage am rande:
> 
> wie sieht es mit der charakter entwicklung aus? wächst der bart und spannen sich die muskeln, kann man zum friseur,tattowierer und rüstungsfärber??




Hatte ich zwar schon geschrieben aber gut:

Wachsen/mutieren etc... Nein.

Momentan ist "geplant" (Beispiel Zelot)

Stufe X erreicht...möchtest du ein drittes Auge? Oder eine Narbe? oder Klauen anstatt Finger?
Das "könnte" nachgereicht werden.

Frisur Tatoo = Char erstellung

Rüstungsfärben = bei jedem Händler untterteilt in Primär und Sekundärfarben. (Es gibt auch Farbfläschchen als Q Reward)



Atroniss schrieb:


> wie funktionieren denn Casterklassen dort,wenn es kein mana gibt, kann man einfach unedlich casten ?



Solang du lebst und Aktionspunkte hast...Ja

Des weiteren gibt es auch kein "Waffe skillen". Falls man eine Waffe erhält, die der Char tragen kann = anziehen und los prügeln/zaubern/ballern.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> echT? dann komm ich ja auch in die open beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Siehe edit... sry das ich dir Illusionen gemacht habe. :/

Vllt bin ich auch nur zu matschig in der Birne atm schau selbst: http://www.***.de/buy/warhammer-online/w...reorderkey.html ^^


----------



## Held² (20. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Es war immer etwa 45:55 zu Gunsten von Destruction. Ich denke in retail wird sich das die Waage halten, zudem haben Mythic Sperren eingebaut die verhindern, dass eine Fraktion der anderen zur sehr zahlenmäßig überlegen ist.


k thx aber wie geschieht diese sperre muss ich mir dann einen ordler auf diesen server erstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

wie groß ist die anzahl der squigs die man maximal beschwören kann ?

/weitere offene fragen von baladori : hat jemand ein paar bilder zum weißen löwen ?/


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Siehe edit... sry das ich dir Illusionen gemacht habe. :/
> 
> Vllt bin ich auch nur zu matschig in der Birne atm schau selbst: http://www.***.de/buy/warhammer-online/w...reorderkey.html ^^



:/ und doch nicht in der open beta...naja aber headup start ist sicher.

Und ich hab wieder überall richtig zugehört =P ich bin eine schlaue jaja


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> wie groß ist die anzahl der squigs die man maximal beschwören kann ?




----->1<-----


----------



## Cwn (20. August 2008)

Atroniss schrieb:


> wie funktionieren denn Casterklassen dort,wenn es kein mana gibt, kann man einfach unedlich casten ?



Theoretisch ja, bis die Actionpunkte verbraucht sind. Sie regenerieren recht schnell, können durch eigene Fähigkeiten noch beschleunigt oder durch feindliche verlangsamt werden.


----------



## Jaimewolf (20. August 2008)

Einige Fragen habe ich:

1. Können die Tanks im RvR ihre Aufgabe erfüllen und Gegner blockieren, bzw. stören oder festhalten? 

2. Können sie ihre Verbündeten effektiv beschützen (z.B. Range-DD, Healer)?

3. Wie wirkt sich das Ignorieren des Tanks auf seinen Schadensanstieg aus (Wut, Frust usw.)?

4. Wie lange brauchte man in der Beta, nach dem Tod wieder zur "Front"? Sind es ellenlange Laufwege?

5. Macht ein gesunder Mix aus unterschiedlichen Klassen mit jeweils unterschiedlichen Meisterschaftspfaden Sinn?

6. Kann eine in Unterzahl kämpfende, aber taktisch gut spielende Armee, eine numerisch größre Armee bezwingen? Weil sie z.B. Tanks richtig einsetzt usw.?

Danke im Voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

hassu fein gemacht emo ^^ *kopf tätschel und keks gib*


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> ----->1<-----



echt jetzt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> :/ und doch nicht in der open beta...naja aber headup start ist sicher.
> 
> Und ich hab wieder überall richtig zugehört =P ich bin eine schlaue jaja



Aber was genau hat das: Warhammer Online Pre-Order-Key jetzt vorbestellen.
Dieser Key *beinhaltet den Zugang vor allen anderen* und folgende Bonusgegenstände, die nur durch den Pre Order Code erhältlich sind:

    * Rittenbachs tragbares Lager: Erholt eure müde Seele und verarztet eure Wundern zwischen den Schlachten
    * Saphirring des Champions: Verbessert eure Attribute und zaubert "Berührung des Frostes", wodurch sich die Chance erhöht, mit jedem Treffer zusätzlich Elementarschaden zu verursachen. (Nur im PvE verwendbar)

dann zu bedeuten? <.<


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Aber was genau hat das: Warhammer Online Pre-Order-Key jetzt vorbestellen.
> Dieser Key *beinhaltet den Zugang vor allen anderen* und folgende Bonusgegenstände, die nur durch den Pre Order Code erhältlich sind:
> 
> * Rittenbachs tragbares Lager: Erholt eure müde Seele und verarztet eure Wundern zwischen den Schlachten
> ...



Das ist der Headup start. Das heißt du darfst par tage früher als die nicht Pre order leute anfangen zu spielen so 2 bis 3 tage.

Und wieder doll gemacht? <3 ^.^


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

@Mookie

Damit ist denke ich der Headstart gemeint, damit kannst du ja schon ~2-4Tage (ka wieviele jetzt genau)
vor öffentlichem Release auf die LiveServer und deinen Char hochspielen.

Also der "Zugang vor allen anderen".

guggma, keksi schreibt mir nach. Stehe nur wegen nem Bug unter ihr ;D


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

na wenn du weider so gut aufpasst gehen mir die kekse aus ! ;D


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das ist der Headup start. Das heißt du darfst par tage früher als die nicht Pre order leute anfangen zu spielen so 2 bis 3 tage.
> 
> Und wieder doll gemacht? <3 ^.^



3 1/2 Jahre WOW und immer noch Brainlaggs was das Thema MMO's betrifft grandios!

Ja sauber, danke 2-3 Tage sind ja immerhin schonmal was um den Ansturm der Startgebiete aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

1. Jap, du hast Snares, Knockbacks und Silence-Fähigkeiten und zusätzlich kannst du den Schaden der Gegner reduzieren und sie richtig schön nerven. Blocken geht dank Collosionsabfrage ebenfalls - allerdings meist nur bedingt aber im Keep selber gehts dann wieder recht gut.

2. Jap, durch die Snares, Knockbacks und Silences kannst du deinen Leute gut helfen, gerade die Snares sind da Gold wert! 

3. Das ignorieren der Tanks bedeutet für den Gegner das er nurnoch 2/5 casts durch kriegt und das die Meleedds garnichtmehr vorwärts kommen und von verbündeten Ranglern zerballert werden.. bad choice to ignore them!

4. Man braucht immer 2-x Minuten um wieder in den Zerg zu laufen. Aber man kann sich auch wiederbeleben lassen und steht dann wieder direkt im geschehen.

5. Wir waren eben zu 6 unterwegs und Tank+Healer+DDs werden immer benötigt um wirklich erfolgreich zu sein, eben hab ich bei uns ein wenig den Bright Wizard vermisst.

6. Yo, wir haben eben 6 vs. 14+NPCs gewonnen, die hatten allerdings keinen Heiler - nur nen Shamy der iwie in den Nahkampf wollte.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ja sauber, danke 2-3 Tage sind ja immerhin schonmal was um den Ansturm der Startgebiete aus dem Weg zu gehen.



Genau dafür ist es denk größtenteils gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich denke selbst die headup starter haben dann nen ansturm aber besser als mit den ganzen rest zu zocken.


----------



## sayire (20. August 2008)

gibt es einer arena in irgendeiner form? so wie in gildwars oder wow? also keine massenfights sondern 2v2 oder so... 

in der sufu nix gefunden...


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Einige Fragen habe ich:
> 
> 1. Können die Tanks im RvR ihre Aufgabe erfüllen und Gegner blockieren, bzw. stören oder festhalten?
> 
> ...



1.-2. Zu boden knüppeln und wegkicken. Toll wenn man einen Feind in die eigenen Truppen kickt und dort wird er zerschnetzelt. Wenns auch noch der Heiler ist = bringt viel.
Gibt auch eine Moralfähigkeit bei der man den Gegner packt und festhält, verlangsamungseffekt hat man auch.

3. Kommt auf den Tank bzw Situation an...normalerweise geht man eigentlich eher zuerst auf die Heiler.

4. In der Beta wird PvP Handlung im gegnerischen PVE Gebiet mit Bann bestraft...ist ein Bug...man kann das PvP Flag nicht abstellen auser man stirbt oder wechselt die Zone.
Allerdings hätte man im gegnerischen PVE Gebiet auch keinen "Belebungspunkt" man belebt nur in Warcamps oder Questcamps. = Wäre ein recht langer Weg und teilweise durch die "God-mode" Wachen versperrt.

Der Weg vom Warcamp zur RvR Schlacht ist kurz.

5. Ja

6. Es geht schon......kann man aber nicht endgültig sagen, weil selbst bei "Hochbetrieb" nur 500-600 Leute da sind.  Wenn sich alle Order Spieler in einem Keep verschanzen und davor 80% der Zerstörung lagert, dann kann man locker alles andere mit 5-10 Mann erobern = Zonensieg.
Falls da aber mal jemand deffen würde sieht das wieder anders aus.




sayire schrieb:


> gibt es einer arena in irgendeiner form? so wie in gildwars oder wow? also keine massenfights sondern 2v2 oder so...
> 
> in der sufu nix gefunden...


Gibt es nicht und ist auch nicht geplant.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

*Hier stand mist* , Hey es ist halb 2, da sind meine Infos genauso müde wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Genau dafür ist es denk größtenteils gedacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt wohl wurden ja genug PreOrder Dinger verkauft.

Eine Frage hätt ich da auch noch: Die Zwergenmounts sehen irgendwie sehr dannach aus als könnten sie fliegen, ist das der Fall? Falls nicht gibt es überhaupt sowas wie Flugmounts?


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

Fliegen können sie nicht, zumindest nur am Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flugmounts gibts atm nicht und ich denke, wird es auch nie geben.


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl wurden ja genug PreOrder Dinger verkauft.



ja... aber an die falschen =( ein jammernder ce only besitzer ...


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Ich würde gern mehr über den Squiptreiba erfahren. So halt Gameplay und FunFaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und gibt es auch Nachnamen für die Charaktere?

Und die Screens vom Weißen Löwen währen nicht verkerht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jaimewolf (20. August 2008)

Deathstyle und Moagim, danke euch beiden. Der Tank wird mir sicherlich Spaß machen ;


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Fliegen können sie nicht, zumindest nur am Boden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das ist auch gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will nicht wie bei wow ständig von der luft überrascht werden bzw niemanden mehr aufn boden treffen weil alle oben rum flattern.

Jetzt noch mal meine frage.

Wann und wo genau wird es die Pre ordern der standart edition zu kaufen geben?

Ich habs net wirklich ganz kapiert...und hab mal wieder angst was zu verpassen =P


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Fliegen können sie nicht, zumindest nur am Boden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gott sei Dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und das ist auch gut so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bestimmt genau da wo es auch die ce gab... also gamestop, amazon und noch irgendwas ^^
achso und ab 28. august ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> bestimmt genau da wo es auch die ce gab... also gamestop, amazon und noch irgendwas ^^



Und wirds wieder so sein das man 5euro anzahlt und den rest dann zahlt wenn das "Fertige" produkt da ist?^^


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

angeblich erhält man ein zelt wenn man diese collector editon gekauft hat (war die doch oder ?)
gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit so ein zelt zu bekommen ?
was mich an housing denken lässt ... tragbares housing hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps : kann man echt nur einen einzigen squig in der schlacht haben ?

/weitere offene fragen von baladori : hat jemand ein paar weißer löwe bilder ?/


----------



## Syane (20. August 2008)

Hätte auch einpaar kleine fragen undzwar zu den Rüstungswerten (und 2 speziellen klassen übder die rüstungen)...

Denn ich habe gerade arge probleme mit den beschreibungen der rüstungsarten auf der Offiziellen war seite /der charakter wahl...bin leider nicht in der beta: 

-Wie bezeichnet sich in WAR die leichteste-schwächste bis zur höchsten-stärksten Rüstungsklasse...

...wird das dann Seiden/stoffrüstung oder Platte am ende genannt ?

-Welche Reihenfolge?

Und dann noch...

Auf der offiziellen war seite steht das der Jüngerdes Khaine:

 ...eine Rüstung aus Leder und Stahl trägt...joa is das dann ne mittlere rüstung weil sie ja aus stahl und leder is oO?
Dazu kommt dann der nächste satz: Besitzt hochstehende Halspanzerungen mit halbbedeckenden Gesichtsmasken. <-- Also doch ne etwas stärker gepanzerte klasse?

Dazu dann als vergleich steht bei der Hexenkriegerin:

...Sie trägt leichte rüstung <--einzuordnen wo? Ist das jezt leder oder schlechter/besser?

Dessweiteren steht zu dieser klasse auf der WAR seite:

..."Rüstung ist mit stacheligen Metallplatten versehen" <--das würd mir jezt evtl sagen das es ne besser gepanzerte rüstung is.


Schonmal ein danke im vorraus :>

mfg


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und wirds wieder so sein das man 5euro anzahlt und den rest dann zahlt wenn das "Fertige" produkt da ist?^^


äähm 10&#8364; sinds glaub ich aber ja die werden voll der se angerechnet wobei man das bei amazon glaub ich nachträglich wiederbekommt war jedenfalls bei lotro damals so

@baldoran

das zelt is in der preorder =((( soll auch in der normalen po sein wenn ich mich nich irre


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> bestimmt genau da wo es auch die ce gab... also gamestop, amazon und noch irgendwas ^^
> achso und ab 28. august ^^



Nope zumindest nicht da wo ich bestellt habe. Bekomm am 28sten den Link zum download + Key per E-Mail joa irgendwie so ist jedenfalls schon alles bezahlt.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> äähm 10&#8364; sinds glaub ich aber ja die werden voll der se angerechnet wobei man das bei amazon glaub ich nachträglich wiederbekommt war jedenfalls bei lotro damals so
> 
> @baldoran
> 
> das zelt is in der preorder =((( soll auch in der normalen po sein wenn ich mich nich irre



Ah genau 10 euro meinte ich =P im grunde gings mir da rum das ich nicht den vollen preis zahlen will wenn ich nur ne pre order in der hand halte.


----------



## Held² (20. August 2008)

@syane 
Ich hab leider selber kein beta zugang bekommen aber ich schätze es gibt keinen richtigen rüstungs typ weil jede klasse ihre eigene rüssi hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> äähm 10€ sinds glaub ich aber ja die werden voll der se angerechnet wobei man das bei amazon glaub ich nachträglich wiederbekommt war jedenfalls bei lotro damals so
> 
> @baldoran
> 
> das zelt is in der preorder =((( soll auch in der normalen po sein wenn ich mich nich irre



"Rittenbachs tragbares Lager: Erholt eure müde Seele und verarztet eure Wundern zwischen den Schlachten" gibts auch in der normalen Po, falls das gemeint ist.


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ah genau 10 euro meinte ich =P im grunde gings mir da rum das ich nicht den vollen preis zahlen will wenn ich nur ne pre order in der hand halte.



wenn das so weiter geht... und da so wie ich mich kenne ich nich wiederstehn kann... werd ich für meine preorder fast mehr bezahlen müssen als du fürs spiel ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> wenn das so weiter geht... und da so wie ich mich kenne ich nich wiederstehn kann... werd ich für meine preorder fast mehr bezahlen müssen als du fürs spiel ^^



Wie genau darf ich das verstehen =) erklär mal für dumme

Ps: merkt man eigendlich das ich heute total albern bin?^^


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wie genau darf ich das verstehen =) erklär mal für dumme



hab die ce aber nich die passende preorder... und die wird von ganz netten menschen inzwischen für ca 40€ verkauft... aber da wird nix an meine ce von angerechnet...


----------



## LoC_Ruin (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Wie genau darf ich das verstehen =) erklär mal für dumme
> 
> Ps: merkt man eigendlich das ich heute total albern bin?^^



Vielleicht meint er damit das er sich die PO bei Ebay zB gekauft hat


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> hab die ce aber nich die passende preorder... und die wird von ganz netten menschen inzwischen für ca 40€ verkauft... aber da wird nix an meine ce von angerechnet...



Dann hast doch auch 50€gezahlt wie ich zahlen werde oder?^^


----------



## Syane (20. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> @syane
> Ich hab leider selber kein beta zugang bekommen aber ich schätze es gibt keinen richtigen rüstungs typ weil jede klasse ihre eigene rüssi hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ja und wie unterscheiden die sich dann? Also keine stoffträger,lederträger,schwererüstung oder platte (vergleiche das jezt ma mit  WoW)

Das kann ich mir nich vorstellen bzw so is das sichernich das das alles nur verschieden ausschaut.


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Dann hast doch auch 50€gezahlt wie ich zahlen werde oder?^^



nee ce für die ce zahl ich 79€ und dann nochma 40€ für die passende preorder...


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> nee ce für die ce zahl ich 79€ und dann nochma 40€ für die passende preorder...



oh ja :/ das schmertzt natürlich...

Aber wenn ich pech hab sind villeicht die pre order alle schon ausverkauft wenn ich eine haben will....(obwohl die warscheinlichkeit glaub net so groß ist wenn ich gleich am 28. bestell aber man weiß ja nie?


----------



## Dreonidas (20. August 2008)

Habe mir grad die ganzen Screenies angesehen und muss sagen dass ich positiv überrascht bin. Nachdem die ganze Zeit über die Grafik gemeckert wurde, habe ich es schon echt geglaubt. Freut mich, dass ich eines besseren belehrt wurde. Also wirklich, wenn man High-End Grafik möchte sollte man Crysis zocken und keine MMO's.

Noch so eine Frage. Bin eher der Gelegenheitsspieler und habe manchmal, wenn ich nur mal ein Stündchen zocken will, nur mal Lust auf ein bisschen PvE. Kann man die ganzen Quest alleine schaffen oder wird man gezwungen eine Gruppe zu suchen? Sprich gibbet viele Gruppen-Quest oder WoW ähnliche Situation: DD=easy und Healer=Schweissausbrüche wenn man mehr als einen Mob anlockt.


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

Also, sicher kann mans nicht sagen, aber ich *glaube* für die normale PreOrder ab dem 28. August werden sicherlich
reichlich vorhanden sein. 
Gerade die CE-PO ist natürlich rare, da gerade auch die CE selbst nicht in allzugroßen mengen erhältlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@Dreonidas

Also, ich hatte nie probleme alleine zu Leveln. Allerdings macht WAR das Gruppenspielen so einfach wie möglich.
So hast du durch das "Open Grouping System" (ums mal so zu nennen) die möglichkeit, durch einen klick einzusehen
welche Party in deiner Umgebung offen sind. Dazu noch, was sie gerade machen, sprich PvE, PvP oder PQ (Public Quests).
Durch einen weiteren klick kannst du dort ohne weitere Probleme einer Gruppe beitreten und es kann losgehen.

Dadurch finde ich, das man eigtl. eh kaum solo unterwegs ist (auch wenn man solo zurecht kommen würde).
Es ist einfach so verdammt einfach Gruppen zu finden und es spielt sich z.b bei PQs mit Gruppen deutlich angenehmer.
(Solo sind meistens nur die 1 Phasen schaffbar).

Mit meinem Schamanen hatte ich auch nie Probleme wenn ich mal mehr als 1 Mob bei mir hatte.
Wobei das bei WAR so oder so seltener passiert, da meiner Meinung nach die Aggro Range DEUTLICH
geringer ist und ich auch noch keine Mobs adden habe sehen, die weggelaufen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

ach wird schon...

keiner mehr aus der beta da? alle am zocken oder am schlafen ^^ weil das mit der rüstung würd mich jetzt auch interessieren...
und dann hab ich noch gehört das es bei war ein ganz neues und intuitives gruppe suche tool gibt... kann mir einer etwas genauer erklären was das sein soll?


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> nee ce für die ce zahl ich 79€ und dann nochma 40€ für die passende preorder...



Ich check das nicht warum willst dann ne PreOrder? 
So wie ich es verstanden habe bekomm ich am 28sten irgend nen Key (für was auch immer) und wenn das Spiel rauskommt noch einen um den Acc zu upgraden oder so.... ich bin so verwirrt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

@hale
Einen Post über dir steht kurz was zum Group System.

Rüstung, was meinst du damit? ala Leder, Schwere Rüstung &co?
Falls ja, es gibt keine Schwere Rüstung ect sondern nur auf Klassen zugeschnittene Items:
Sprich da steht dann eben dabei "Zelot", dann kanns nur nen Zelot tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Wie ist den die verteilung der klassen bei der beta gewesen?

Gab es ausgeglichene klassenverhältnisse? also heiler dds und tanks in ungefähr gleicher mänge oder wie bei wow und lotro  zu viele dds und zu wenig heiler und tanks?

Weil nen kumpel von mir wollt eigendlich nen schwertmeister machen heult mir jetzt aber schon 2 monaten voll das er nicht weiß ob er sich nen sigma priester machen soll weil er befürchtet es könnte sonst keine heiler geben


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ja und wie unterscheiden die sich dann? Also keine stoffträger,lederträger,schwererüstung oder platte (vergleiche das jezt ma mit  WoW)



Chaos Rüstung:
Chosen>Barbar>Magus>Zelot

Grünhäute Rüstung:
Schwarzork>Treiba>Schamane

DE Rüstung:
Jünger>Hexenkriegerin>Zauberin

Imperium Rüstung:
Siggi>Hexenjäger>Feuermagier

Zwerge Rüstung:
Eisenbrecher>Maschinist>Runenpriester

Elfen Rüstung:
Schwertmeister>WL>Schattenkrieger>Erzmagier


Generell:
Tanks=dickste Rüstung
Sonstige Nahkämpfer = zweitdickste Rüstung (wobei Siggi und Jünger etwas besser gepanzert sind)


Die Rüstungsart Platte/Leder/was auch immer gibt es nicht (man sieht es höchstens optisch)
Items sind nicht mit Platte oder Leder oder Stoff etc.... beschriftet sondern mit  Schamane/Chosen/Eisenbrecher/"beliebige Klasse einsetzen"

Waffen sind mit "Chaos/Grünhaut/DE/Imperium/Elf/Zwerg" beschriftet.
Zusätzlich steht noch die Waffenart dabei.

Item dropt.....Chaos/Dolch....Chosen/Marauder/Magus können das nicht nutzen = Zelot drückt bedarf und bekommt es/kann es sofort nutzen(solange er den Level hat).
Chaos/Stab.....kann nur der Magus nutzen
Chaos/Zweihand.....kann nur der Chosen nutzen
Chaos/Keule.....kann nur der Barbar nutzen.


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

@Emokeksii

Also, soweit ich das miterlebt hatte sind die Klassen schon recht ausgeglichen.
Zumindest hatte ich nie Probleme das z.b kein Heiler oder Tank da ist.
Habe meistens mit nem Schamanen und nem Chaos Barbar gespielt.

Ich würde mal behaupten, das sich dein Kollege da keine sorgen machen braucht,
er soll einfach das Spielen, worauf er mehr lust hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> @Emokeksii
> 
> Also, soweit ich das miterlebt hatte sind die Klassen schon recht ausgeglichen.
> Zumindest hatte ich nie Probleme das z.b kein Heiler oder Tank da ist.
> ...



Gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dank dir dann kann ich ihn ja jetzt ausrichten er kann aufhören mich zu nerven und seinen tanzenden schwermeister spielen =P


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ich check das nicht warum willst dann ne PreOrder?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe bekomm ich am 28sten irgend nen Key (für was auch immer) und wenn das Spiel rauskommt noch einen um den Acc zu upgraden oder so.... ich bin so verwirrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja fürs normale ich habe mir aber bei amazon die collectors edition bestellt... und brauche dazu die passende pre order welche aber anders als geplant einzeln verkauft wurde und nun nur noch vollkommen überteuert angeboten wird....


und wie sieht das dann beim loot aus? gibt es marken oder hatt man halt pech wenn nix fällt was man tragen kann?

ok erledigt ich schreib einfach zu lahm ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Ich check das nicht warum willst dann ne PreOrder?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe bekomm ich am 28sten irgend nen Key (für was auch immer) und wenn das Spiel rauskommt noch einen um den Acc zu upgraden oder so.... ich bin so verwirrt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



WEil ich da extra items krieg, das spiel garantiert zum releas kreig und es früher anfangen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dazu hab ich dann im grunde 3 bis 4 tage extra spielzeit =)


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> ja fürs normale ich habe mir aber bei amazon die collectors edition bestellt... und brauche dazu die passende pre order welche aber anders als geplant einzeln verkauft wurde und nun nur noch vollkommen überteuert angeboten wird....
> 
> 
> und wie sieht das dann beim loot aus? gibt es marken oder hatt man halt pech wenn nix fällt was man tragen kann?
> ...



Öhm wo ist den der unterschied zwischen Normal und PreOrder, helft einer unwissenden alten Frau auf die Sprünge.... nicht das ich mir am Ende dank meiner unwissenheit noch was ganz falsches bestellt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Öhm wo ist den der unterschied zwischen Normal und PreOrder, helft einer unwissenden alten Frau auf die Sprünge.... nicht das ich mir am Ende dank meiner unwissenheit noch was ganz falsches bestellt habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der unterschied ist das die von der Collection edition noch mehr bonus gegenstände kriegen und dazu noch in die open beta dürfen die ungefähr 1ne bis 2 wochen geht und so um den 7ten startet


----------



## Syane (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Generell:
> Tanks=dickste Rüstung
> Sonstige Nahkämpfer = zweitdickste Rüstung (wobei Siggi und Jünger etwas besser gepanzert sind)



Jop so wollte ich das wissen.

d.h der Jünger des khaine währe also nen etwasschelchterer heiler (der mittelmäßigen schaden macht,hinter den richtigen dd's aber noch mehr als nen dmg specct tank???) und halt dazu die 2.höchste rüstungsklasse besizt?


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

@hale

Zum Instanzenloot kann ich leider nichts sagen, hab nie ne vernünftige Gruppe für ne Instanz gefunden ^^

Aber ich nehme sogar mal an, das es wohl so abläuft wie beim PQ System, da ist es wie folgt:

Sobald der letzte Step einer PQ erledigt ist (meistens durchs töten von einem/mehreren Helden Mobs)
fällt eine Goldene Truhe auf den Boden.
Nun rollt jeder, der an der PQ teilgenommen hat um eine "Bag", da gibt es verschiedene Qualitätsstufen,
in einer höherrangigen Bag sind dann eben bessere Items drin.

Nehmen wir an du gewinnst eine Lootbag, dann nimmst du sie dir aus der Truhe und kannst diese dann öffnen.
Jetzt kannst du dir aus ~4-5 (in etwa) Gegenständen einen aussuchen.
Das gute daran, alle Items die in der Tasche sind kannst du tragen! 
Musst nur sehen ob sie besser sind als das, was du anhast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren gibts noch was zum Würfelsystem. Sagen wir, du machst bei einer PQ mit, gewinnst aber keinen
Loot da du zu niedrig gewürfelt hast. Dann bekommst du bei deiner nächsten PQ einen kleinen Würfel Bonus,
sprich du Würfelst automatisch höher. Das geht dann soweit ich weiß solange, bis du dann mal eine Bag gewonnen hast.


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Öhm wo ist den der unterschied zwischen Normal und PreOrder, helft einer unwissenden alten Frau auf die Sprünge.... nicht das ich mir am Ende dank meiner unwissenheit noch was ganz falsches bestellt habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es gibt eine ce preorder die gehört zu ce und sollte eigendlich auch nur mit der zusammen verkauft werden
und es kommt eine preorder für die standartversion welche halt mit der verwendet werden sollte und einem einen verfrühten spielstart ermöglicht
oder wenn mans ganz leicht haben will kauft man sich das spiel einfach am 18.september und spielt mit allen andern ^^


und wie läuft das mit der truhe? sind die pq nur auf so kleinem feld das man die sieht oder kommt dann einfach nen würfelfenster oder wird die auf ner karte angezeigt?


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Der unterschied ist das die von der Collection edition noch mehr bonus gegenstände kriegen und dazu noch in die open beta dürfen die ungefähr 1ne bis 2 wochen geht und so um den 7ten startet



Ah ok danke dir.... ist das alles kompliziert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch dir danke Hale hatte halt nur bissl bedenken weil ich mir die PreOrder für die normale Version schon heute bestellt habe, aber man mag es kaum glauben ich habs gecheckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> @hale
> 
> Zum Instanzenloot kann ich leider nichts sagen, hab nie ne vernünftige Gruppe für ne Instanz gefunden ^^
> 
> ...



Instanz stimmt nicht so ganz. Man geht zwar durch ein Portal in den...sagen wir mal Düsterberg, aber da landen ALLE Spieler.
Man befindet sich in einer Eingangshalle (mit Quests) von dort geht es nach unten zu den PQs. Im Gegensatz zu den PQs drausen, wimmelt es im Dungeon nur so vor "Champion" Mobs (in etwa Elite Status bei WoW) man KANN sich mit einer Warband (Raid 24 Mann) da durch prügeln....das geht recht zügig ohne Probleme. Ist aber eigentlich auf 6 Mann abgestimmt als Warband ist das schon zu einfach.

Auf dem Weg befinden sich XY Mobs welche genau die Anzahl sind um PQ Stufe 1 fertig zu bekommen.....das bedeutet sobald man den Weg hinter sich hat rennt man auch schon in den HERO Mob der zugehörigen PQ.  (gibt wieder die Beutel)

Es folgt der zweite und der dritte PQ und dann steht man wieder vor einem Portal.....das sagt einem dann aber das man gefälligst als Gruppe und nicht als Raid hier reinzugehen hat= nix mit PVE RAID Inhalte.
Dort folgt noch der Endboss (wieder in PQ Form)

Die 3 Instancen im Sancellum (zu finden in der Chaos Stadt) sind auch sehr zügig durchgespielt. (Kann man mit Level 18-22 in etwa angehen) 
Um den WoW Spielern mal einen Vergleich zu geben...in etwa die Länge der Bibliothek im Scharlachroten Kloster.


----------



## Atrejanus (20. August 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dass die offenen RvR Gebiete so klein ausfallen. Wenn man das mal mit DAOC vergleicht, wie ist da der Unterschied in den RvR Gebieten?


----------



## Maradieter (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe auch noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Thema "färben", wird man Rüstungen einfärben können?

2. Thema "Rüstungssets", gibt es so etwas und wenn ja handelt es sich dann um optische "sets" oder gar um sets mit bonis?

3. Thema PVE-Gruppe, wenn ich das richtig rausgelesen habe besteht eine Gruppe aus 6 Spielern, ist dann die Zusammenstellung Tank+Heiler+4 DD´s die 08/15 Variante?

Danke für Antwort!


----------



## Syane (20. August 2008)

Hab mir gerade nocheinmal den neuen WAR Cinematic trailer angesehen ...wozu sich mir zu der Hochelfin eine Frage stellt ...

Im Trailer benutz die Hochelfin zwei einhandschwerter ..meines wissens gibt es keine Klasse (jedenfalls von dem was ich so gelesen hab) Die die waffen Dualwilden kann oder ? <--auf die hochelfen bezogen... würde ja meinen das war ne Schattenkriegerin ..aber die können ned dualwilden ..oderdoch?

(weis noch immer ned welche klasse ich spielen soll...desswegen)


----------



## Dreonidas (20. August 2008)

Zum Glück habe ich mir meine CE gleich am ersten Tag geholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Am meisten freut mich die Tatsache, dass in der CE eine tolle GW Miniatur drin ist und es ist dazu noch ein Ork-Waaghboss ist (sammle selber Orks) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eins würde mich noch interessieren. Man bekommt ein Mount ab Stufe 20, für ca 20-30 Gold (weiss jetzt nicht den genauen Preis), stimmts? 

Im Newsletter wurden ja aber mehrere Stufen (so ca 3 verschiedene Stufen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oder?) der Mounts gezeigt, heisst dass jetzt ich müsste jedes mal ein neues Mount wie in Wow kaufen? Oder steigt das Mount mit einem automatisch auf?


----------



## Syane (20. August 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Eins würde mich noch interessieren. Man bekommt ein Mount ab Stufe 20, für ca 20-30 Gold (weiss jetzt nicht den genauen Preis), stimmts?



30g is richtig.



Dreonidas schrieb:


> Im Newsletter wurden ja aber mehrere Stufen (so ca 3 verschiedene Stufen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, oder?) der Mounts gezeigt, heisst dass jetzt ich müsste jedes mal ein neues Mount wie in Wow kaufen? Oder steigt das Mount mit einem automatisch auf?



Interessiert mich auch.


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

also denke musst die immer "neukaufen^^" und jo *freu* ce hab ich auch scho mit bestellbestätigung im sack *grins


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Maradieter schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich habe auch noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1. Thema "färben", wird man Rüstungen einfärben können?
> ...



1. Ja. Primärfarbe und Sekundärfarbe

2. Sowohl als auch.

3. Im Sancellum sind DRINGEND zwei Tanks anzuraten.....da gibts Gegner die verpassen dem Tank so viel Schaden das er nur einen halten kann....Da die immer im Doppelpack kommen wäre ein einzelner Tank sofort down.
Zwei Tanks sollte man eigentlich schon dabei haben. Heiler teilen auch Schaden aus, daher braucht man keine 4 DDs.

Wenn es dir um PVE bei den PQs geht (normale Qs gehen Solo sehr viel schneller)  
nunja...WAR hat da ein "offene Gruppe" System. Man geht zu eineer PQ und flaggt sich als "PQ Gruppe"
Jeder Spieler kann links oben unter seinem Char sehen welche offene Gruppen derzeit in der Zone unterwegs sind (mit Entfernungs Angabe)
Man klickt dann einfach auf die Gruppe, schon ist man drin und kann mitmachen. Falls sich die Gruppe von der PQ entfernt wird sie als PVE gekennzeichnet (in diesem Menü)
Geht die Gruppe in das RvR Gebiet wird sie als RvR Gruppe gekennzeichnet......du kannst dir so immer raussuchen welche Gruppe gerade das macht, was du willst bzw weißt du auch immer wo sie sich befindet.

Angenommen du kommst gerade im T4 an.
Jetzt machst du das "offene Gruppe Menü" auf und siehst folgendes:

"Spielername (2/6) PVE  10 Min"  =  Das ist eine normale Gruppe die gerade questet und von deiner Position aus 10 Min laufweg entfernt ist.
"Spielername (20/24) RvR 12 Min"  =  Das ist eine Warband die gerade im RvR Gebiet kämpft.
"Spielername (12/24) PQ 1 Min" = Das ist eine Gruppe die sich gerade in deiner unmittelbaren Nähe durch eine PQ kämpft.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (20. August 2008)

Kann vielleicht jemand ein paar Bilder und Beschreibungen zum Jünger posten? Ist ja noch nicht erwähnt worden (hoff ich^^).

Danke


----------



## Gornek15 (20. August 2008)

Hab noch ne frage und zwar,was gibbet eigentlich zu tanken als schwarzork?Und wie spielt sich eigentlich der schwarzork,teilt er mäsig schaden aus ,hält aba dafür mehr aus weil er ein schild trägt? Danke im voraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradieter (20. August 2008)

Vielen Dank Moagim!

Mir geht es in der Tat um eine "SG Zusammenstellung" die auch für den PVE Content sinnvoll ist (immer unter dem Gesichtspunkt das die Zusammenstellung nicht zwanghaft 1-2 Spieler zu Klassen "nötigt" die sie eigentlich in der Form nicht spielen wollten) 
Der verbleibende Zeitraum ist nun natürlich eng wenn man so etwas vernünftig planen möchte, dazu kommt das die Testphase sprich "Open Beta" nun sehr knapp bemessen ist.

Aber wir sind zufällig alles "alte Hasen" im reifen Alter (30-45) und zumindest durch 5-6 Jahre DAOC und 2 Jahre WoW recht eingespielt....wird schon klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn das game an DAOC von der Quali anknüpfen kann bin ich persönlich schon zufrieden. 

Nochmals Danke Moagim!


----------



## ThalluS (20. August 2008)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4 jahre daoc aber denke das auch egrade die daoc gemeinde die messlatte für mythic mit am höchsten stellt ^^ freue mich schon wie wahnsinnig auf das ergebniss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (20. August 2008)

Gibt es weibliche Orks?


----------



## Held² (20. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Gibt es weibliche Orks?


ja gibt es hier ist ein screenshot http://www.gunnarswelt.de/obenFunnyPics/ff...omischeFrau.jpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreonidas (20. August 2008)

> ja gibt es hier ist ein screenshot http://www.gunnarswelt.de/obenFunnyPics/ff...omischeFrau.jpg



LOL einfach nur LOL




> Gibt es weibliche Orks?



Nope, gabs nie und wirds nie geben.


----------



## lambada (20. August 2008)

Hi, ich habe eine für mich wichtige (technische) Frage:

Lassen sich Keys custom binden?

Sprich Fähigkeiten von 6,7,8,9,0,ß,´ auf Maustasten (3,4,5,) oder q,e,r,f,g,c,x

Frage deshalb, da ich kein Mausklicker bin, also alle wichtigen Fähigkeiten immer blind klicken kann und darum um WASD lege. Habe gesehen, dass einige Dinge schon vorgebunden sind und habe anst, dass es sich nicht ändern lässt.


Pls answer!



Spoiler



WAR IS COMMING!!!


----------



## Tic0 (20. August 2008)

@lambada

Ja, du kannst custom binden, also auch auf Maustasten.


----------



## Vendetta2K7 (20. August 2008)

Hat glaub noch keiner gefragt gibt es Tag und Nachtwechsel und wettereffekte wie gewitter ?


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

Ja, gibt es.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

So, melde mich freiwillig zum Fragen beantworten ^^
Les mir die 16 Seiten jetz nicht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (20. August 2008)

Vendetta2K7 schrieb:


> Hat glaub noch keiner gefragt gibt es Tag und Nachtwechsel und wettereffekte wie gewitter ?



wobei ich noch beim Tag und Nacht wechsel hinzufügen möchte, daß es nicht wie bei WoW an den realen Tag und Nacht Zyklus gebunden ist. Er geht im Spiel wesendlich schneller rum.


----------



## Evereve (20. August 2008)

Ich werd mir in diesem MMO mal eine Heilklasse vorknöpfen. 

Wie sieht denn da ein Kampf bzw die Heilung aus? Bei Wow hat man ja mit fast allen spells einen anderen Spieler angeklickt und seine Aktion durchgedrückt. 
Bei AOC wars dann etwas anders, die Heilung ging mehr nach Sichtfeld bzw kegelförmig in eine Richtung usw, also etwas "schwammiger". 

Wie kann man das in WAR beschreiben?


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich werd mir in diesem MMO mal eine Heilklasse vorknöpfen.
> 
> Wie sieht denn da ein Kampf bzw die Heilung aus? Bei Wow hat man ja mit fast allen spells einen anderen Spieler angeklickt und seine Aktion durchgedrückt.
> Bei AOC wars dann etwas anders, die Heilung ging mehr nach Sichtfeld bzw kegelförmig in eine Richtung usw, also etwas "schwammiger".
> ...



Gruppe sowie einzelziele sind möglich.

Anklicken oder anwählen bei Singlezielen ist notwendig. Allerdings auch durch das Passive Zielsystem (man kann einen Gegner und Gleichzeitig einen Freund anwählen) Dieses System ist z.b dringend notwendig beim Sigmarpriester (ich haue mein aktives Ziel, und heile damit mein passives Ziel)


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich werd mir in diesem MMO mal eine Heilklasse vorknöpfen.
> 
> Wie sieht denn da ein Kampf bzw die Heilung aus? Bei Wow hat man ja mit fast allen spells einen anderen Spieler angeklickt und seine Aktion durchgedrückt.
> Bei AOC wars dann etwas anders, die Heilung ging mehr nach Sichtfeld bzw kegelförmig in eine Richtung usw, also etwas "schwammiger".
> ...



Wobei die Heilklassen eher Heil-DD-Klassen sind. Ist aber im PvP eigentlich gut spielbar, nur im Gruppen PvE sollte man sich nen Beruhigungstee parat stellen. Heilaggro wird von den meisten Monstern etwas überdefiniert xD


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Also der Zelot heilt je nach Skillung sehr stark die Einzelziele oder relativ stark die Gruppe.
Durch Dual-Target (offensiv/defensives Ziel gleichzeitig) kann man immer ein offensives Target haben und gleichzeitig z.B. den Main-Tank als defensives Target. Der Zelot im Besonderen hat keine weitere Mechanik bei der Heilung, was ihn zu einem reinen Heiler machen kann, ohne jegliche Schadens-Spells während eines Kampfes. Ein Schamane kann durch Angriffsspells seine Heilspells verstärken, Castzeit verkürzen bis him zum Instant. Und andersrum.

Es ist also grob gesagt das klassische Heilsystem, wobei es auch Healrituale gibt, überspringende Heals etc. Muss man mal spielen, um die Vielfalt zu sehen.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Also der Zelot heilt je nach Skillung sehr stark die Einzelziele oder relativ stark die Gruppe.
> Durch Dual-Target (offensiv/defensives Ziel gleichzeitig) kann man immer ein offensives Target haben und gleichzeitig z.B. den Main-Tank als defensives Target. Der Zelot im Besonderen hat keine weitere Mechanik bei der Heilung, was ihn zu einem reinen Heiler machen kann, ohne jegliche Schadens-Spells während eines Kampfes. Ein Schamane kann durch Angriffsspells seine Heilspells verstärken, Castzeit verkürzen bis him zum Instant. Und andersrum.
> 
> Es ist also grob gesagt das klassische Heilsystem, wobei es auch Healrituale gibt, überspringende Heals etc. Muss man mal spielen, um die Vielfalt zu sehen.
> ...



Konntest du auf jeden Fall wenn ich für mich sprechen darf - es gab vor ein paar Seiten schon Fragen die du gut hättest beantworten können, aber da war ja leider tiefste Nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (20. August 2008)

Nur noch mal zum Beförderungssystem eine Frage. Einige Seiten zurück wurde ja geschrieben, dass man von den verschiedenen Punken zueinander direkt teleportiert wird und nich wie in WoW (ja, nich schlagen für den Vergleich) geflogen wird. Ich meinte aber gehört zu haben, das dies zu Zeiten der WoW-Beta ähnlich war.
Könnte es also sein, dass die "Taxi-Mounts" erst in der finalen Version enthalten sein werden?


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Also in andere Regionen "fliegen" kann man aus jedem Warcamp. Man startet auf einem Flugtier, aber landet dann relativ zügig in einem Ladescreen.
Ich denke nicht, dass da noch mehr Flugzeit kommt. Also keine lange Flugzeiten wie bei WoW.


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Nur noch mal zum Beförderungssystem eine Frage. Einige Seiten zurück wurde ja geschrieben, dass man von den verschiedenen Punken zueinander direkt teleportiert wird und nich wie in WoW (ja, nich schlagen für den Vergleich) geflogen wird. Ich meinte aber gehört zu haben, das dies zu Zeiten der WoW-Beta ähnlich war.
> Könnte es also sein, dass die "Taxi-Mounts" erst in der finalen Version enthalten sein werden?



Nein da zwischen den einzelnen Tier Zonen Ladescreens sind


----------



## Shintuargar (20. August 2008)

Im Endeffekt wird eine Zwischensequenz gestartet, in der ihr davonschwebt und dann kommt ein Ladebildschirm. Die Sequenz könnte man sicherlich auch weglassen, aber das soll wohl noch Atmosphäre verleihen.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (20. August 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Nein da zwischen den einzelnen Tier Zonen Ladescreens sind



Heißt das das die Gebiete unterteilt sind in eine art "Instanz" wie in Age of Conan oder wie soll ich das verstehen. 
Also wenn ich von Gebiet A in Gebiet B laufen will - muss ich erst durch ein "Tor" und dann einen Ladebildschirm ertragen?

Das hoffe ich doch mal nicht oder? Ist das nur beim Fliegen so?


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

Ja sie sind unterteilt.

So wie in etwa östliche Königreiche und Kalimdor in WoW. 

Die einzelnen lvl Zonen der jeweiligen Reichen (1-10, 11-20, 21-30, 31-40) sind nicht durch einen Ladescreen getrennt.
Aber sobald du von der Zone für die ersten 10 Level (Tier 1) in die Tier 2 Zone willst kriegst du nen Ladescreen

Aber instanziert wie in AOC sind die Zonen nicht.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Ja, man muss, wenn man das Tier wechseln will, durch eine Art Portal. Aber die Zonen sind nicht instanziert. Die Karten eines Tiers sind zwar auch unterteilt, kommen aber ohne Ladescreen aus.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (20. August 2008)

Allso ist das so das z.b. der Bereich lvl 1-10 [Tier 1]  aus mehreren Gebieten besteht und es dort keine Ladebildschirme gibt
und wenn ich dann in die Bereiche für lvl 11-20 [Tier 2] gehen will durch ein Tor gehen muss?


Also wenn das in so eine Ladebildschirm Orgie wie in AOC ausartet, werde ich mir das Game bis zum Ende der Openbeta erstma ganz genau angucken müssen -.-
Ich dachte eher an eine komplett offene Welt. 

Oh man ich hasse Ladescreens in MMOs -_-


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Also die Ladescreens halten sich in Grenzen. Also bevor du gezwungenermaßen einen Ladescreen sehen musst vergehen schon ein paar Stündchen.
Szenarien benötigen logischerweise einen Ladescreen.
Aber ansonsten ist es schon eine offene Welt, mach dir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## Eraluan1 (20. August 2008)

Mythic hat ja ziemlich damit geworben dass sie sehr gut auf die rückmeldungen der betatester eingehen. Habt ihr als betatester das auch so empfunden oder war das nur ein "werbegag"?


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Uhhh, böse Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich würde sagen ja. Es wurde auf uns gehört. Man muss aber Bedenken, dass Mythic ein eigenes Bild von ihrem Spiel haben. Vieles wurde nicht erhört, aber das Dual-Target System zum Beispiel kam von uns Testern.
Die Meinung ist da sehr unterschiedlich, je nachdem was man sich von WAR eben erhofft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraluan1 (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Uhhh, böse Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na das hört sich doch mal gut an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Mythic hat ja ziemlich damit geworben dass sie sehr gut auf die rückmeldungen der betatester eingehen. Habt ihr als betatester das auch so empfunden oder war das nur ein "werbegag"?



Zu vergangenen Dingen sowie zum Verlauf der Beta gilt die NDA immer noch.

Geschickt gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht kann mans allgemein formulieren:
Wenn jemand eine Statistik über den Verbrauch von Beruhigungstee bei Closed Beta Testern machen würde, könnte er feststellen das dieser bei einigen Games besonders hoch war, besonders bei EU Testern xD


----------



## Rungor (20. August 2008)

Da ja die NDA gefallen ist stell ich jetzt einfach meine frage zur hexenkriegerin nochmal...
Wie genau funktioniert das tarnen?
Wie lange hält es?
Wie oft kann ich es einsetzen?
Macht es einen Unterschied ob ich an einer Hellen oder Dunklen Stelle stehe?
Wie lange dauert es bis ich es wieder verweden kann?
Und gibt es solche Attacken wie "Meucheln"?


Danke schonmal für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Das Tarnen funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Schurken in WoW. Man ist für die Gegner komplett unsichtbar. Jedoch ist es auf 30 Sekunden begrenzt und verbraucht AP pro Sekunde. Es dient also wirklich nur für die Strecke bis zu seinem Ziel, nicht um auf Gegner zu warten. Braucht man zu lange, steht man zwar am Gegner, aber kann nicht mehr zuhauen, weil man keine APs hat.
Es gibt diverse Opener, Debuffs, Snares etc. Je nachdem wie man spielt setzt man sie auch ein. Dann gibts auch die klassischen Finisher wie direkter Schaden, DoTs oder weitere Debuffs.
Man kann während des Schleichens entdeckt werden. Das ist zufallsabhängig, aber skaliert mit dem Initiative Wert von dem Stealther und den Gegnern.

Es gibt kein Stunlock oder ähnliches. Ein Stealther dient ausschließlich dazu, Stoffis lahmzulegen und an ihnen relativ hohen Schaden in kurzer Zeit zu machen.


----------



## Eraluan1 (20. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Zu vergangenen Dingen sowie zum Verlauf der Beta gilt die NDA immer noch.
> 
> Geschickt gemacht
> 
> ...



Daran hab ich nicht gedacht =/ ich wollte natürlich niemanden dazu bewegen einen nda bruch zu begehen, sry


----------



## Rungor (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Das Tarnen funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Schurken in WoW. Man ist für die Gegner komplett unsichtbar. Jedoch ist es auf 30 Sekunden begrenzt und verbraucht AP pro Sekunde. Es dient also wirklich nur für die Strecke bis zu seinem Ziel, nicht um auf Gegner zu warten. Braucht man zu lange, steht man zwar am Gegner, aber kann nicht mehr zuhauen, weil man keine APs hat.
> Es gibt diverse Opener, Debuffs, Snares etc. Je nachdem wie man spielt setzt man sie auch ein. Dann gibts auch die klassischen Finisher wie direkter Schaden, DoTs oder weitere Debuffs.
> Man kann während des Schleichens entdeckt werden. Das ist zufallsabhängig, aber skaliert mit dem Initiative Wert von dem Stealther und den Gegnern.
> 
> Es gibt kein Stunlock oder ähnliches. Ein Stealther dient ausschließlich dazu, Stoffis lahmzulegen und an ihnen relativ hohen Schaden in kurzer Zeit zu machen.




Danke...jetzt muss ich meine Signatur schon wieder ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Daran hab ich nicht gedacht =/ ich wollte natürlich niemanden dazu bewegen einen nda bruch zu begehen, sry



Nicht so tragisch, sollte von mir auch mehr ein allgemeiner Hinweis sein, falls jemand noch Fragen zum Betaverlauf hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das regelt die NDA eben immer noch.

@LariNoar

Du bist eindeutig zu schnell im schreiben. Während ich die Antwort noch tippe ist dein Post immer schon da   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Zum Thema Open RvR oder Core? Hier ein lesenswerter Bericht: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=56766

Open RvR scheint wohl nicht so gut zu sein, wie manch einer sich wünscht...

Ah ja, Datenbank für Warhammer Online: http://www.wardb.com/ (ist allerdings derzeit überlaufen und überlastet)


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Zum Thema Open RvR oder Core? Hier ein lesenswerter Bericht: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=56766
> 
> Open RvR scheint wohl nicht so gut zu sein, wie manch einer sich wünscht...
> 
> Ah ja, Datenbank für Warhammer Online: http://www.wardb.com/ (ist allerdings derzeit überlaufen und überlastet)



Ich finde für die Sachen von WarhammerAlliance.com könnte man einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, mit der WarDB, dem CharPlanner etc.


----------



## Eraluan1 (20. August 2008)

Kann jemand einen kurzen überblick über die verschiedenen stats geben und wie sich die auswirken? Danke schon im voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Stärke: erhöht Melee/Melee-Ability Schaden um x DPS
Intelligenz: erhöht Zauberschaden um x DPS
Willenskraft: erhöht Heilung um x HPS und verhindert Unterbrechungen beim Zaubern um x%
Ballistische Fertigkeit: erhöht Fernkampfschade um x DPS
Initiative: verringert die Chance, kritisch getroffen zu werden um x%
Leben: 1 Leben = 10HP
Toughness(Ausdauer?): Verringert eingehenden Schaden um x DPS

so aus dem Stehgreif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraluan1 (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Stärke: erhöht Melee/Melee-Ability Schaden um x DPS
> Intelligenz: erhöht Zauberschaden um x DPS
> Willenskraft: erhöht Heilung um x HPS und verhindert Unterbrechungen beim Zaubern um x%
> Ballistische Fertigkeit: erhöht Fernkampfschade um x DPS
> ...



Also ein bisschen wie im TT (aber nur ein bisschen^^), vielen dank


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Zum Thema Open RvR oder Core? Hier ein lesenswerter Bericht: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=56766
> 
> Open RvR scheint wohl nicht so gut zu sein, wie manch einer sich wünscht...
> 
> Ah ja, Datenbank für Warhammer Online: http://www.wardb.com/ (ist allerdings derzeit überlaufen und überlastet)



Weil dort ja auch das "aufwerten" des Level 1 Spielers erwähnt wird....

Falls man sich auf einem Core Server einen Level 1 Char erstellt, und sofort in das dortige Szenario hüpft wird man auf einen Level 8er aufgewertet.
Zwar erhält man nicht die Skills die man bis Level 8 bekommt, aber man ist so zäh wie ein 8er und schlägt so stark zu wie ein 8er.
Das gleiche geschieht im RvR Gebiet.

x1-x7 wird zu x8. Man wird aber nicht "runtergestuft". ein 9er/10er/11er bleibt wie er ist und ein 12er wird zum Huhn.

So wie es aussieht greift die Huhn Regel auch auf einem Open RvR Regelwerk.....aber der "Aufwertbuff" existiert nicht.
Das geht nicht, weil man immer RvR geflaggd ist----->als x8er wäre jede PQ zu leicht bis auf die letzten der Zone.

Bei einem ständigen RvR flagg kann man auch nicht mehr in die unteren Tiers zurück. Würde ein 12er ins T1 fliegen/laufen wäre er sofort ein Huhn (und bleibt dauerhaft ein Huhn solange er in der Zone ist). Hilfe für andere fällt weg, ebenso wie die Möglichkeit sein Tome zu vervollständigen.

Das schreckt jetzt die meisten Poster auf warhammeralliance vom Open RvR Regelwerk ab.


----------



## Berlina (20. August 2008)

Hiho...

so ich hab mir gedacht bevor ich was neues Thema  aufmache versuch ich es hier einmal ^^

Also ich weiß das einige Klassen zum realese nicht da sein werden.Ich weiß aber jetzt auch net mehr so wirklich welche, weil ich mich nicht richtig damit befasst habe da ich wenn ich in die open beta rein kann mir einfach was nettes aussuchen werden. Ich hab da schon 3-4 klassen die ich zocken möcht xD

1-Frage
Wird es noch nen chaos Babaren geben? 

2-Frage
Wenn ja....
Wird man die mutation an seinem Arm immer haben oder kann man sie an und aus machen(wie im mtv trailer zu sehen war) UND/ODER noch zwischen verschiedenen armen wechseln können??(ein arm für mehr stärke .. nen anderen arm für mehr ausdauer usw) 

danke für die antworten und freue mich schon auf den WAAAAAARGH !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: da war jetzt soviel hin und her mit den terminen .. das spiel wird es am 19.09 geben dis weiß ich  ... weiß man jetzt nun schon wann wir(deutschen) in die open beta können?

und sorry wenn diese fragen hier schon mal drinnen waren .. hab zur zeit leider net so viel zeit mir ALLES durch zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg der Berlina


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Weil dort ja auch das "aufwerten" des Level 1 Spielers erwähnt wird....
> 
> Falls man sich auf einem Core Server einen Level 1 Char erstellt, und sofort in das dortige Szenario hüpft wird man auf einen Level 8er aufgewertet.
> Zwar erhält man nicht die Skills die man bis Level 8 bekommt, aber man ist so zäh wie ein 8er und schlägt so stark zu wie ein 8er.
> ...



Ja, was du aber vergisst, ist Warhammer besteht nicht nur aus Klopperei gegen die andere Fraktion. Auch PvE Elemente sind vorhanden, auch die Tome of Knowledge ist vorhanden. Und wenn man einmal z.B. höhere Level ist, und die niederen Quest machen will, oder Tome Quests, ist damit nix auf Open RVR. Wirste zum Huhn, kannste nix machen.

Das ist also nix für Leute, die später eventuell mal erkunden wollen, alte und lowlevel Tome Quest machen wollen, oder halt eben alles rund um Lowlevel Sachen machen wollen.

Wer sich also einen Dreck um Lowlevel Sachen, Erkunden im Lowlevel schert, der ist auf Open RvR richtig.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Ja, was du aber vergisst, ist Warhammer besteht nicht nur aus Klopperei gegen die andere Fraktion. Auch PvE Elemente sind vorhanden, auch die Tome of Knowledge ist vorhanden. Und wenn man einmal z.B. höhere Level ist, und die niederen Quest machen will, oder Tome Quests, ist damit nix auf Open RVR. Wirste zum Huhn, kannste nix machen.
> 
> Das ist also nix für Leute, die später eventuell mal erkunden wollen, alte und lowlevel Tome Quest machen wollen, oder halt eben alles rund um Lowlevel Sachen machen wollen.



Hab ich was anderes gesagt oder dies für schlecht befunden?

Mir ist das Core eigentlich sowiso lieber. Das einzige was der Open RvR Server wirklich ermöglicht wäre es mit einem Raid im gegnerischen PVE Gebiet zu ganken. 
Die dortigen Npcs unterstützen die Ganker dabei sogar noch, weil sie für sie "freundlich" sind.

Im Pve Gebiet der eigenen Seite trifft man sogut wie niemals einen der anderen Fraktion, ganz einfach deshalb weil er dort nichts zu tun hat.....keine Schlachtziele, keine Quests, nichts zu erobern.
Auserdem wird es von den "God-Mode" Wachen auch oft verhindert, das man überal hin kann. Oft wird auch durch geographische Gegegebenheiten ein eindringen verhindert (Schlucht/Gebirge)
Das einzige was man machen könnte wäre andere abzufarmen und sich dann in die Npcs zurückzuziehen (womit man PQs sabotieren kann).


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

Berlina schrieb:


> Hiho...
> 
> so ich hab mir gedacht bevor ich was neues Thema  aufmache versuch ich es hier einmal ^^
> 
> ...



Zu 1: ja

2 kann ich nicht beantworten, ich spiele Ordnung. Open Beta startet glaub am 7.9

Es heisst WAAAAAAGH und nicht WARGH^^


----------



## Imzane (20. August 2008)

Ist es moeglich Spieler von der gleichen Fraktion zu Duellen herauszufordern?


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Momentan nicht, den Befehl gibt es aber.
Braucht man aber nicht, sich prügelnde Leute wie in Crossroads oder vor Orgrimmar find ich dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (20. August 2008)

Ok.


----------



## Haner (20. August 2008)

Jetzt noch mal eine Frage, die schon gestellt wurde:
Wie sieht das mit den mounts aus...muss man sich die verschieden Stufen von den mounts extra kaufen oder werden die aufgewertet?
Und gibt es vom style her verschiedene mounts (also z.B. nen roten und nen grünen nauglir),weil in den vids hab ich bisher nur gleiche gesehn?


----------



## Evereve (20. August 2008)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Gruppe sowie einzelziele sind möglich.
> 
> Anklicken oder anwählen bei Singlezielen ist notwendig. Allerdings auch durch das Passive Zielsystem (man kann einen Gegner und Gleichzeitig einen Freund anwählen) Dieses System ist z.b dringend notwendig beim Sigmarpriester (ich haue mein aktives Ziel, und heile damit mein passives Ziel)



Super, danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agero (20. August 2008)

Hallo,
mich interessiert folgendes. Mein Interesse an WAR ist ziemlich groß allerdings kann ich mich nicht unbedingt für eine spezielle Klasse begeistern bzw festlegen. Da ich früher WOW gespielt habe und mir das von denn ganzen Kiddies zerstört wurde ist meine Frage jetzt welche Seite, also Order oder Destruction ist nicht so stark von Kiddies besetzt...Also was spielen die Leute die zu denn Anfängen von WoW Horde gespielt haben...und wo befinden sich die wirklichen Leute mit Skill?
Ich bin zwar nicht so sicher ob man das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt überhaupt schon beantworten kann...aber das lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. August 2008)

Darauf wirst du keine Antwort finden, weil es keine Tendenzen dazu gibt. Noch dazu ist "Kiddy" ein weit gefasster Begriff den jeder anders auslegt.

Ganz ehrlich, die Frage welche Seite die Leute mit Skill wählen hat für mich schon was "kiddyhaftes"...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Agero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich interessiert folgendes. Mein Interesse an WAR ist ziemlich groß allerdings kann ich mich nicht unbedingt für eine spezielle Klasse begeistern bzw festlegen. Da ich früher WOW gespielt habe und mir das von denn ganzen Kiddies zerstört wurde ist meine Frage jetzt welche Seite, also Order oder Destruction ist nicht so stark von Kiddies besetzt...Also was spielen die Leute die zu denn Anfängen von WoW Horde gespielt haben...und wo befinden sich die wirklichen Leute mit Skill?
> Ich bin zwar nicht so sicher ob man das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt überhaupt schon beantworten kann...aber das lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe
> 
> ...



Kann man erst nach Release sagen (wenn überhaupt)

Bei WoW hatte die Allianz nur mehr Spieler als die Horde, da fallen 10% "Idioten" mehr auf als die 10% "Idioten" bei der Horde.
Eine "Kiddifraktion" gibt es nicht. Du kannst höchstens erwarten das du bei der "Mehrheitsfraktion" auf mehr "Idioten" triffst......wenn es durchschnittlich 10% "Idioten" sind, hast du bei 1000 Spielern einfach doppelt soviele als bei 500 Spielern.
Trotzdem wären dann noch mehr fähige bei der "Mehrheitsfraktion"


----------



## Agero (20. August 2008)

das ist ja auch gut möglich aber ich hab keine Lust mich wieder von flamenden pubertären Jugendlichen belästigen zulassen...Und ich find meine Frage alles andere als kiddymäßig weil...ich WAR ebenfalls für ein Spiel halte welches eher Für Quantität als für Qualität stehen wird...und ich deshalb bemüht bin solchen Leuten ausm Weg zu gehen.
Ich hoffe du kannst da meine Position auch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agero (20. August 2008)

danke Moagim,

Ja na klar das habe ich mir auch schon so erklärt aber welche Frage sich mir dann gestellt hat ist:
Bleibt die Masse wirklich auf Seite der Zerstörung oder wird sich das mit der Zeit noch legen. Ich hab irgendwo schon mal was zur balance Problematik gelesen...weiß jetzt aber auch nicht mehr wirklich wie das gelöst werden sollte.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Agero schrieb:


> das ist ja auch gut möglich aber ich hab keine Lust mich wieder von flamenden pubertären Jugendlichen belästigen zulassen...Und ich find meine Frage alles andere als kiddymäßig weil...ich WAR ebenfalls für ein Spiel halte welches eher Für Quantität als für Qualität stehen wird...und ich deshalb bemüht bin solchen Leuten ausm Weg zu gehen.
> Ich hoffe du kannst da meine Position auch verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du musst aber auch beachten für was die Fraktionen stehen bzw wie sich deren Leben "abspielt".
Ich hätte beispielsweise überhaupt kein Interesse daran Altdorf zu schützen. Die Baustiele vom Imperium/Elf/Zwerg reizen mich auch eher dazu sie kaputt zu machen als sie zu beschützen.

Wenn du mit dem allgemeinen "Gefühl" der Fraktion einfach nicht leben kannst, spielst du es auch nicht wirklich gerne.
Dieses "Gefühl" ist bei WAR schon stärker als bei WoW.


----------



## Agero (20. August 2008)

Ist das wirklich so strak ausgeprägt? Na das wäre für mich wirklich ein komplett neuer Aspekt. Also bis jetzt konnte ich mich nicht wirklich mit einer Fraktion identifizieren. Falls dieses wirklich so stark ausgeprägt sein wird sollte die Fraktionswahl auch kein Problem für mich darstellen.


----------



## Nerimos (20. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> @hale
> 
> Zum Instanzenloot kann ich leider nichts sagen, hab nie ne vernünftige Gruppe für ne Instanz gefunden ^^
> 
> ...




Wow, das hört sich an, als würde es nicht langweilig werden dieselbe PQ x mal zu machen. Nice idea


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Agero schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so strak ausgeprägt? Na das wäre für mich wirklich ein komplett neuer Aspekt. Also bis jetzt konnte ich mich nicht wirklich mit einer Fraktion identifizieren. Falls dieses wirklich so stark ausgeprägt sein wird sollte die Fraktionswahl auch kein Problem für mich darstellen.



Hm lässt sich schwer beschreiben....hängt viel vom jeweiligen Mensch und dessen Humor ab.

Vll. mal am Beispiel wie sich ein Ork Quest abspielt. 

Ein Ork begrüßt dich erstmal mit OY I got a Job for ya.
Ein Chaos Boss hat ihm erzählt ihm würden die "feurigen Augen" einer gewissen Feuermagierin gefallen (lässt noch eine Bemerkung übe die "Unterart"--->Frauen<--- von Humies ab)....also hat der Ork eine ganz tolle Idee: Geh hin und hack ihr den Kopf ab....den bringst du dann dem Chaos Boss, damit er sich jeden Tag an den "feurigen Augen" erfreuen kann. (Der Ork ist natürlich hellauf begeistert von seiner tollen Idee)

Man denkt sich auch erstmal....Oh Mann was für ein Idiot.... so hat der Chaos Boss das doch nicht gemeint...

Aber kaum hat man den Kopf geholt und gibt ihm dem erwähnten Chaos Champion:
Na da hat diese verdammte Grünhaut ja dochmal was auf die Reihe bekommen.....Sie sie dir an, eine wahre Schönheit, wird sich aufgesteckt prächtig auf meiner Rüstung machen...findest du doch auch oder?

Wenn dir dieses Verhalten zusagt----->Zerstörung spielen.


----------



## Rungor (20. August 2008)

Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gelesen,  dass in WAR das crafting system so extrem schlecht sein soll... kann mir wer die frage beantworten was daran so extrem schlecht ist? 
Und könnte wer Hexenkriegerinnen videos auf youtube hochladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt schon öfters gelesen,  dass in WAR das crafting system so extrem schlecht sein soll... kann mir wer die frage beantworten was daran so extrem schlecht ist?
> Und könnte wer Hexenkriegerinnen videos auf youtube hochladen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und dazu sagt mal wie wichtig das Crafting überhaupt ist und ob ich auch ohne voran komme :/ erlich gesagt bin ich nach hdro und wow es leid 200 mal auf ein stück stahl drauf zu hauen um mir dann nen schwert zu machen das halbwegs was taugt und wüste meine 10 stunden ingame craften auch besser einzusetzen.

Ps: emo ist back habt mich schon bestimmt vermisst gestern =P


----------



## Agero (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hm lässt sich schwer beschreiben....hängt viel vom jeweiligen Mensch und dessen Humor ab.
> 
> Vll. mal am Beispiel wie sich ein Ork Quest abspielt.
> 
> ...




Na doch das hört sich wirklich deutlich interessanter an....und wenn es das dann nachher doch nicht ist kann man immer noch switchen.... Danke für deine Antwort

Was anderes noch. Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit der sorceress aus? hat die schon mal einer von euch angespielt...in wie fern lässt dich diese Karriere wirklich mit denn WoW Mage vergleichen?


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Crafting-System ist für die Katz, ja, leider. Talisman Making konnte ich leider noch nicht testen, aber Crafting ist eher Nebensache.
Mal schauen, was man da noch rausholen kann. Z.B. spezielle Farben für die Rüstungen hab ich schon gehört. Resi-Tränke etc. aber nichts, was man auf jeden Fall braucht.

Kurz gesagt: Es ist anspruchslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Emo: Endlich normale Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Agero: Wenn die Sorceress frei zum Casten kommt, und einen Heiler im Nacken hat (wegen der Rückschlagmechanik), dann autsch. Aber richtig autsch.
Vergleich mit WoW Mage ist schwierig, anderes System, anderes Spiel. Aber Schadensspitzen sind jedenfalls top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (20. August 2008)

Was mich im Moment am allermeisten interessiert ist das "Gameplay" 
Bzw. wie sie sich das Game wärend dem laufen, kämpfen usw. "anfühlt" 

Würdet ihr es eher als so "schwammig" wie bei Lotro beschreiben
oder eher "aktion betohnt" so wie bei WoW. 

Man mag von WoW halten was man will, aber das reine Gamplay und feeling ist bei WoW einfach am besten gelungen bisher von allen MMOs. 
Requiem fühlt sich für mich auch noch gut an - ist aber dennoch Meilen weit entfernt von einem WoW. 

Ich bevorzuge Aktion betontes Gameplay. AoC war auch schon gut, hatte aber sonst zu viele Schwächen. Feeling ist nicht alles - aber dennoch sehr entscheident für mich, denn das entscheidet schlussendlich ob ich dem game nach ca. 3 - 4 Monaten nach Release nochmal ne changse gebe wenns am Anfang noch nicht so das richtige war (aufgrund von Bugs und fehlendem Content wie bei AOC)


----------



## Pente (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und dazu sagt mal wie wichtig das Crafting überhaupt ist und ob ich auch ohne voran komme :/ erlich gesagt bin ich nach hdro und wow es leid 200 mal auf ein stück stahl drauf zu hauen um mir dann nen schwert zu machen das halbwegs was taugt und wüste meine 10 stunden ingame craften auch besser einzusetzen.
> 
> Ps: emo ist back habt mich schon bestimmt vermisst gestern =P




WB Emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja der Grundansatz vom Crafting ist da und bietet enorm viele Ausbaumöglichkeiten. Das System das zu Release kommt kann nur ein Anfang sein, da fehlt einfach zu viel für ein vernünftiges "großartiges" Crafting. Wobei ich auch gestehen muss, dass mich in WoW das Berufeskillen tierisch genervt hat ... ganz schlimm war es wenn man einen Beruf verlernt hat den man bereits auf 375 hatte nur damit man z.B. Kräuter für Potions farmen konnte die man im Raid benötigte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und dazu sagt mal wie wichtig das Crafting überhaupt ist und ob ich auch ohne voran komme :/ erlich gesagt bin ich nach hdro und wow es leid 200 mal auf ein stück stahl drauf zu hauen um mir dann nen schwert zu machen das halbwegs was taugt und wüste meine 10 stunden ingame craften auch besser einzusetzen.
> 
> Ps: emo ist back habt mich schon bestimmt vermisst gestern =P



Crafting weglassen = kein Nachteil.
Man kann Tränke brauen oder Talismane bauen (Talisman bauen stand aber nicht zur Verfügung, konnte es nicht testen)

Du wirst mit standart Qs (die man locker solo macht) schon ziemlich gut ausgerüstet 
wobei Items nicht so entscheidend sind wie bei WoW. Natürlich werden die Items auch besser...nur ist man eigentlich immer auf einem "guten"- "sehr guten" Stand was die Ausrüstung angeht.
Teilweise bekommt man in einem PQ Beutel etwas, was man gar nicht braucht---->Item vom Quest war schon besser.

Items "Herstellen" wie in WoW gibt es nicht.......Die Berufe könnte man als Möglichkeit sehen sich kleine/kurzzeitige "Buffs" zu holen. Kleines Plus aber kein wirklicher Vorteil gegenüber Leuten die sie nicht haben.



Lloyd_Banks schrieb:


> Was mich im Moment am allermeisten interessiert ist das "Gameplay"
> Bzw. wie sie sich das Game wärend dem laufen, kämpfen usw. "anfühlt"



Schwer zu sagen, als Tank bist du schwer, das hörst du auch beim laufen....du hörst mit jedem Schritt dein Gewicht...Stampf, Stampf,Stampf.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Lloyd_Banks schrieb:


> Was mich im Moment am allermeisten interessiert ist das "Gameplay"
> Bzw. wie sie sich das Game wärend dem laufen, kämpfen usw. "anfühlt"
> 
> Würdet ihr es eher als so "schwammig" wie bei Lotro beschreiben
> ...



Mit schwammig meinst du bestimmt den hohen GCD bei Lotro, dadurch waren die Kämpfe ja fast rundebasiert..habe mir sagen lassen, bei WAR liegt der GCD zwar höher als bei WoW, aber man merkt es kaum, d.h. die Kämpfe liegen von der Arcade-lastigkeit zwischen Lotro und WoW.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Das hört sich sehr gut an =) endlich nicht mehr der zwang 1000 mal was herzustellen um par fläschen zu machen. Dank euch


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Aus der Sicht eines Heilers:
"Ahhhh, sooviel Schaden auf einmal!?"
"Schneller, schneller, hmpf..."
"Sorry, aber ich kan net schneller heilen!"
"Single Heal, AE oder doch HoTs werfen, waaahh..."
Ähm, ja, sehr actionlastig ^^
Wahrscheinlich etwas langsamer als WoW, aber doch nicht schwammig und situationsbedingt hektisch bzw. actionreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghymalen (20. August 2008)

Hi,

Habe vor einen Runenpriester zu spielen und wollte fragen ob jmd schon in der beta so eine "Caster Klasse" gespielt hat und ob die dann auch im RvR Spaß macht. Habe schon gelesen, dass der Hexenjäger (okay gleiche Fraktion^^) mit Stoffies kurzen Prozess macht.

Und wenn wir schonmal bei Runenpriester sind. Könnt mir auch n bisschen mehr über den erzählen, besonders über die Runen :-)


----------



## !Jo (20. August 2008)

wie findet ihr die Städtebelagerungen und wie laufen die nun genau ab?

Der letzte Podcast war für mich da nicht so aufschlussreich, hatte mehr den Eindruck, da werden ein paar große Szenarien aufgemacht und wer die nötige Punktzahl zuerst erreicht gewinnt. :-(

Gibt es denn noch die einzelnen Abschnitte, also dass man erst vor den Mauern kämpfen muss als Angreifer quasi so ähnlich wie ein riesiger Keepraid und erst mal in die Stadt eindringen bevors ans Instanzierte geht?
Was geht da dann in der Stadt so ab, ist das quasi "instanziertes Open RvR"... also Angreifer und Verteidiger durchkämmen die Stadt, hauen sich die Birne ein, machen evtl. PQs, kämpfen um sog. Battlefield Objectives?


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sieht das eig. mit den Gilden aus? Gibt es Gildenhäuser? Eine Gildenbank? 

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. August 2008)

Die Dunkelelfen Zauberin ist nach WoW Maßstäben gemessen eine Mischung aus Magier (70%) und Hexenmeister (30%). Prozentwerte habe ich mal geschätzt.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

@ Runenpriester:
Die spiegelklasse zum Zeloten. Die Runen sind Buffs, die den Mitspielern auch noch eine zusätzliche Fertigkeit verleihen, neben dem Str/Int/xy Buff eben.
Die Spiegelklasse spiele ich seit einem Jahr, muss also was dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber am Besten, sobald es möglich ist, selbst mal anspielen. Wird dir bestimmt gefallen.

@ Stadtbelagerung:
Der Großteil ist uninstanziert. Alles bis vor die Tore der Stadt is uninstanziert. Was danach kommt, kann keiner genau sagen. Das wissen nur die amerikanischen Elder Tester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber es wird nicht 24 vs 24 sein, eher 100 vs 100.

@ Gilden: Zu beidem: ja. Ab einem bestimmten Gildenlevel gibt es Zugriff darauf. Die Gildenhäuser sind aber wirklich nur ein Ort zum Versammeln in den Hauptstädten, sind für alle gleich, und bieten je nach Gildenlevel mehr bzw. weniger.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

!Jo schrieb:


> wie findet ihr die Städtebelagerungen und wie laufen die nun genau ab?
> 
> Der letzte Podcast war für mich da nicht so aufschlussreich, hatte mehr den Eindruck, da werden ein paar große Szenarien aufgemacht und wer die nötige Punktzahl zuerst erreicht gewinnt. :-(
> 
> ...



In der momentanen Betaphase gabs das noch nicht.....Diese Woche gerade mal die Imperiumskampagne gewonnen. Ehe man aber noch eine zweite Kampagne gewonnen hatte---->alles zurück gesetzt.

Ja diese Grenzfestung ist der Kampf "vor der Mauer"  auserdem ist er auf 1h festgelegt. Schafft man es nicht sich in dieser Stunde durch 2 Tore zu schlagen, die Champion Wachen zu töten (die spawnen andauernd), die gegnerischen Spieler zu töten UND den Keep Lord zu töten (Hero)  dann wird die Kampagne wieder in die "neutrale" Zone gesetzt.


----------



## -Janus- (20. August 2008)

was ich so bisher gelesen hab gefällt mir die zauberin ja ganz gut (backslash, dot, nuke, aoe) ich glaub nur mir fehlen da nen bisschen die def. Fähigkeiten (der Frostmagier in Wow ist meiner Meinung nach die optimale Casterklasse) ...nun frag ich mich wie das bei der Zauberin aussieht, son aoe Stun ala Frostnova soll sie ja schonma haben kann da jemand mehr von seinen erfahrungen erzählen wie sich die zauberin so spielt (im rvr)


----------



## Nerimos (20. August 2008)

Boah, endlich durch mit den ganzen Posts. Und damit das ganze Lesen nicht umsonst war, möchte ich paar alte Fragen, die noch nicht beantwortet sind nochmal stellen.

1) gibt es Nachnamen

2) gibt es bei den Mounts verschiedene Stufen und wenn ja muss man sich jedes mal nen neues kaufen

3) gib es bei War eine XP- und/oder Loot-Aufteilung , wenn mehrere nicht durch eine Gruppe verbundene Spieler den selben Mob legen. (bei non-pq)


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> 1) gibt es Nachnamen
> 
> 2) gibt es bei den Mounts verschiedene Stufen und wenn ja muss man sich jedes mal nen neues kaufen
> 
> 3) gib es bei War eine XP- und/oder Loot-Aufteilung , wenn mehrere nicht durch eine Gruppe verbundene Spieler den selben Mob legen. (bei non-pq)


1. Ja, wird es geben. Die NPCs gibt's jedenfalls schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scheint eine Levelbeschränkung zu geben.
2. Soll es geben, momentan noch nicht. Ich denke, es wird Mounts für LvL 20/30/40 geben.
3. First Hit zählt, soweit ich weiß. Einfluss bei PQs wird aber aufgeteilt. Vielleicht kommts ja noch.


----------



## Imzane (20. August 2008)

Hier eine Frage die fuer mich ueber den Kauf des Spiels entscheiden wird:

Ist W.A.R. taktisch?

Klar es ist BETA und daher sind nur wenige Leute unterwegs die sich wiederum mit dem Spiel nicht so gut auskennen, aber kann man erkennen dass Spieler/Gilden die taktisch vorgehen mehr Erfolg haben werden als die typischen Spieler die sich nur auf Masse/bzw. moeglichst grossen Damage output verlassen?


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Wie schauts eig. mit den Schadens bzw. Healspitzen aus, auch wenn ich ungerne den Vergleich ziehe aber sieht das ca. so aus wie bei WOW, sprich so 10k HP und 3-4k Dmgcrits und 8-9k Healcrits? :>


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Auch eine schwierige Frage...
Wenn zum Beispiel zwei große Gruppen sich gegenüber stehen, und eine kleinere Gruppe schafft es, dem Zerg in den Rücken oder in die Seite zu fallen, dann kann das schon bös ausgehen. Auch muss man sich entscheiden: Beschäftigt man den großen Zerg, oder geht man abseits Schlachtfeldziele oder sogar Keeps einnehmen?
In Szenarien geht es ohne Taktik garnicht: der große Zerg wird verlieren, da es zwar Punkte für das Töten von Spielern gibt, aber zum Beispiel ein Bombenrun im Talabec Szenario wesentlich mehr Punkte gibt.

Also taktisch geht, wenn man es denn will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DMG/Heal-Crits:
Mein höchster, kritischer Treffer war ein Treffer mit einem Schattenkrieger. 3200 HP an einem Stoffi mit knapp 4000 HP. Aber die Schadenswerte wurden gesenkt und der Treffer war ein Kombination von sehr glücklichen Abilitys. Ist also eher Ausnahme.
Heal-Crits liegen je nach Skillung bei knapp 2000 HP. Hält sich eigentlich recht gut die Waage.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Zum Crafting:

Momentan muss man auch wirklich leidensfähig sein um die Berufe zu leveln.

Teilweise hat man bei Alchimie dutzende Hauptzutaten und schlachtet stundenlang Mobs weil man einfach nicht genug vom richten Wasser findet um stabile Tränke herzustellen. Ich hab mal versucht das ganze wirklich hoch zu treiben aber das kostet Nerven.

Als Gilde hat man es da evtl. etwas leichter. Man könnte sich entscheiden 1 aus der Gilde zu pushen und alle Member nutzen z.b Ihre Sammelberufe damit dieser genug Mats hat.

Ob das ein Dauerzustand sein kann mag bezweifelt werden, kann man nur auf Patches hoffen.


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

So Dmg und Heal crits gibts aufjednefall nicht, obwohl die tanks auch 7-10k hp haben koennen später.
Überleg mal das wär im RVR sehr scheisse wenn man jeden mit 2-3 hits kaputt machen kann.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. August 2008)

-Janus- schrieb:


> was ich so bisher gelesen hab gefällt mir die zauberin ja ganz gut (backslash, dot, nuke, aoe) ich glaub nur mir fehlen da nen bisschen die def. Fähigkeiten (der Frostmagier in Wow ist meiner Meinung nach die optimale Casterklasse) ...nun frag ich mich wie das bei der Zauberin aussieht, son aoe Stun ala Frostnova soll sie ja schonma haben kann da jemand mehr von seinen erfahrungen erzählen wie sich die zauberin so spielt (im rvr)



Ich denke, Glaskanone umschreibt die Zauberin ganz gut. Teilt gut aus, ist aber nahezu machtlos wenn dich jemand platt machen will. Die "Frostnova" kannst zur Zeit aber vernachlässigen. Die hält meistens nicht lang. Kann man nutzen, um einem Mitspieler eine kurze Zeit seine Verfolger abzunehmen. Als eigener Schutz empfand ich ich derzeit als zu wirkungslos um es als echte Verteidigung anzusehen. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass die guten Schadensspells eine immens lange Castzeit haben. Die Instants sind meistens Dots oder Schaden, der einen Dot/Fluch benötigt um ihn zünden zu können. Bevor da ein längerer Cast durch ist, ist der Gegner schon wieder an dir dran.

Muss allerdings dazusagen, das ich jetzt auch nicht alle Facetten der Zauberin kennenlernen konnte.

Im RvR ist man gut beraten in der 2. Reihe zu stehen, was allerdings den Nachteil hat, dass durch die permanente Bewegung des Gegnerzergs ein längerer Cast nicht durchkommt, weil der Gegner wieder aus der Reichweite gelaufen ist. Da habe ich mehr mit Dots gearbeitet bzw. möglichen Instants (wie der ersten Moralfähigkeit, die ordentlich Schaden austeilt und instant ist, allerdings halt Moral benötigt). Hat man allerdings Heilung im Rücken kann es sich der Gegner eigentlich nicht mehr erlauben dich bzw. deinen Heiler zu ignorieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

Du konntest doch bisher alles bei den NPCs kaufen? und So pushen ich habs mit 2-3 gold in paar minuten auf 1xx bekommen.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Auch eine schwierige Frage...
> Wenn zum Beispiel zwei große Gruppen sich gegenüber stehen, und eine kleinere Gruppe schafft es, dem Zerg in den Rücken oder in die Seite zu fallen, dann kann das schon bös ausgehen. Auch muss man sich entscheiden: Beschäftigt man den großen Zerg, oder geht man abseits Schlachtfeldziele oder sogar Keeps einnehmen?
> In Szenarien geht es ohne Taktik garnicht: der große Zerg wird verlieren, da es zwar Punkte für das Töten von Spielern gibt, aber zum Beispiel ein Bombenrun im Talabec Szenario wesentlich mehr Punkte gibt.
> 
> ...



Mit lvl 40? 
Also ein bissl höhere Werte hätt ich mir ja schon gewünscht.


----------



## LoD_Ary (20. August 2008)

Was man jedoch anmerken kann ist, sobald ein Spieler gefocused wird fällt der um. Auch ein Tank überlebt mit ein bis zwei Heileren nicht wenn 5-6 Leute auf ihn einschlagen. Insofern geht das schon sehr in Richtung Taktik ^^


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Wie schauts eig. mit den Schadens bzw. Healspitzen aus, auch wenn ich ungerne den Vergleich ziehe aber sieht das ca. so aus wie bei WOW, sprich so 10k HP und 3-4k Dmgcrits und 8-9k Healcrits? :>



Chosen 40 gegen standart Mob 40...

Mob trifft dich krittisch....für 81 Schaden (bei ca 8000 HP) über 150 vom "normalen" Gegner, bei gleichem Level wäre schon selten.
Wenn man als Tank an der Ramme steht muss man eher das Öl fürchten als das ein einzelner Fernkämpfer einen wegpustet. 
Ist man als Tank das Ziel von 2-3 Fernkämpfern, nunja dann sollte man immer in Heilerreichweite stehen.

Da man als Tank ja auch oft Heilung bekommt (ja das ist wirklich so) die Hots ticken um die 450-550 Punkte...gibt aber Fähigkeiten mit denen man Heilsprüche verbessern kann.
Spieler X aktiviert "Heilungsbuff" Jegliche Heilung die auf ihn gezaubert wird heilt mehr als normal

Große Heals zählen in etwa 1500 HP. (Durchschnittswert im RvR) Nicht jeder Heiler heilt gleich gut, bzw müssen sie sich die Heilung einteilen.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mit lvl 40?
> Also ein bissl höhere Werte hätt ich mir ja schon gewünscht.


Hm, wo ist denn der Sinn, wenn ich noch überall ne null dranhänge?
Die Zahlen sind vollkommen in Ordnung, brauche keine 17k Crits an einem 50k HP Tank etc.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mit lvl 40?
> Also ein bissl höhere Werte hätt ich mir ja schon gewünscht.



Das sind in etwa die Werte, die es auch bei WoW Classic gab. Nur zur Info  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> So Dmg und Heal crits gibts aufjednefall nicht, obwohl die tanks auch 7-10k hp haben koennen später.
> Überleg mal das wär im RVR sehr scheisse wenn man jeden mit 2-3 hits kaputt machen kann.


Natürlich sollte der HP Wert auch dementsprechend Angepasst sein, One bzw. Twohitts interessieren mich nicht aber hohe Schadenspitzen machen einfach Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Natürlich sollte der HP Wert auch dementsprechend Angepasst sein, One bzw. Twohitts interessieren mich nicht aber hohe Schadenspitzen machen einfach Spaß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aber nur weil du es von WOW gewöhnt bist, bzw darauf hingetrimmt wurdest.
Man heatte es in WOW LOCKER mit 1ner Null weniger alles machen koennen, das 800 Überdmg ist anstatt8000... Das ändert nichts an der Sache.
Ich bin so locker zu frieden, auch wenn das mit der Sorc im RVR echt stimmt , weshalb ich nicht 100% sicher bin eine sorc zu spielen obwohl die sehr viel dmg raushauen kann..


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Aber nur weil du es von WOW gewöhnt bist, bzw darauf hingetrimmt wurdest.
> Man heatte es in WOW LOCKER mit 1ner Null weniger alles machen koennen, das 800 Überdmg ist anstatt8000... Das ändert nichts an der Sache.
> Ich bin so locker zu frieden, auch wenn das mit der Sorc im RVR echt stimmt , weshalb ich nicht 100% sicher bin eine sorc zu spielen obwohl die sehr viel dmg raushauen kann..



Mag schon sein... aber für mich hat es halt einfach ein besseres feeling würde sagen ist Ansichtssache.
Heißt ja noch lange nicht dass das ein Grund ist es nicht zu spielen ich freue mich immer noch genau wie davor auf den release. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (20. August 2008)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit der ruf/ehre verteilung innerhalb von ner Group aus?

wenn ich z.B. zu 2. unterwegs bin und mein Kumpel mittels ae die Feinde niedermetzeld und ich steh daneben und heile nur, bekomm ich dann genausoviel ehre/ruf or whatever angerechnet wie er?


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

Ist totaler quatsch, wenn du dich nach 10 mins dran gewöhnt hast brauchst du keine 6000-Woah Gefühle weil du sie dann bei 1800-2xxx kriegst. Ich mach mit meinem Tank fast garkeinen schaden, 30-150er bei ~7000 HP, mein größter Heal (den ich gekriegt hab) lag bei 26xx von einem Arch Mage aber ich hab auch eine +20% incoming Heal Taktik.


----------



## Focusier (20. August 2008)

hi

ich hätte mal die frage an beta tester wieso mein client net patcht, obwohl ich die acc daten richtig eingebe?^^


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit der ruf/ehre verteilung innerhalb von ner Group aus?
> 
> wenn ich z.B. zu 2. unterwegs bin und mein Kumpel mittels ae die Feinde niedermetzeld und ich steh daneben und heile nur, bekomm ich dann genausoviel ehre/ruf or whatever angerechnet wie er?



Ja. Es ist gundsätzlich so, dass ein guter Heiler genausoviel Punkte macht wie alle anderen. Man muss kein Damage machen um Renown zu bekommen. In Scenarios wird das zum Beispiel am Ende einer Runde genau aufgeführt und es ist genau zu sehen, wer am meisten geheilt hat, bei wievielen Kills man mitgeholfen hat, welche Kills man alleine gemacht hat usw, wieviel Damage usw. Man kann dann immer schön sehen, dass die Heiler, die nicht heilen, sondern ständig nur Damage spammen mit weniger Punkten nach Hause gehen als diejenigen die Ihren Job gut machen.


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

Ehre gibts nicht, Ruf bekommt ja wenn du nichts machst bekommst du nichts, also im RVR!, je nach dem wer am meisten dmg bei dem Tüp gemacht hat bis der umfällt jenach dem bekommt er Ruf,

Einfluss/Influence bei PQs bekommt man etwa ähnlich, wenn man auf den selben mob rumdresht.
Ich glaub man bekommt wenn man sich nur einstellt nichts, aber wenn man in einer gruppe ist koennte man glaub ich leechen aber ich weisn icht genau nie getestet bzw drauf geachtet.


----------



## Hoshiwan (20. August 2008)

So, auch mal ein paar kurze Fragen:

1) Ist der derzeitige Status von WAR vergleichbar mit dem Status von WOW bei Release?
2) Wo steht WAR potentiell beim Release im Vergleich zu WOW jetzt?

Hintergrund ist, daß ich WOW erst mit BC begonnen habe und die ersten Tage von WOW gar nicht miterleben durfte. Ich kann mir daher nur schwer vorstellen, wie fertig ein MMORPG sich anfühlt, daß gerade erst auf den Markt geschmissen wurde und wie hoch meine Erwartungen überhaupt sein dürfen. Ich meine, WOW hat mir mit BC Spaß gemacht, WOW war auch mein erstes großes MMORPG. Mängel konnte ich erst nach mehreren Monaten Spielzeit feststellen, zumindest Mängel, die ich persönlich als Spielspaß mindernd angesehen habe. 
Ein genaues Bild von WAR kann ich mir mit Sicherheit nur selbst machen, in dem ich mich mit meinem Open-Beta-Key ab dem 07. September selbst einlogge, aber die vielen, teilweise vernichtenden Meinungen hier im Forum, schmähen die Vorfreude deutlich. Es gab / gibt vieles, was ich an WOW schätze, aber das Endgame war mir definitiv zu Raid-lastig. Ich bin kein Arena-Typ, ich gehe lieber in BGs, raide ab und an mal, aber nicht zwingend und dauernd. 

3) Die Heiler / DD Hybridklassen (z.B. Jünger des Khaine): Kann man durch eine unterschiedliche Skillung den Schwerpunkt auf Schaden legen ähnlich wie bei den (Schatten) Priestern in WOW oder ist dies nicht möglich und ist dazu verdammt, weder richtig heilen noch richtig Schaden austeilen zu können?

So, ich denke, daß war es erstmal.
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.

Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## argonat (20. August 2008)

wie siehst den mit den designs oder unterschieden von Waffen aus, die Bilder von der Beta sind nicht gerade berauschend ... oder ist das egal ob man nun mit nem Schwert oder gebrochenem Ast Rumlauft


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Heiler bekommen ein wenig extra-Ruf für ihre Heals. Jedoch kriegen sie auch Ruf für Feinde, die innerhalb der Gruppe getötet wurden, an denen sie keinen einzigen Punkt Schaden gemacht haben.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Mit lvl 40?
> Also ein bissl höhere Werte hätt ich mir ja schon gewünscht.


Weil..? Nur weils Werte gibt jenseits 15k HP und 37K Rüsse in WoW muss es sowas nciht in Warhammer geben.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

argonat schrieb:


> wie siehst den mit den designs oder unterschieden von Waffen aus, die Bilder von der Beta sind nicht gerade berauschend ... oder ist das egal ob man nun mit nem Schwert oder gebrochenem Ast Rumlauft



Kommt drauf an was du gerne hättest.....
In etwa gibt es pro Volk und Tier zwei Modelle für jede Waffenart. 
Das T2 Chaos Schwert sieht entweder so...oder so ...aus. 
Die T2 Elfen Schwert sieht entweder so...  oder so.... aus
etc......
Mehr Vielfalt gibts da nicht.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Tja Warhammer ist halt nicht die wow glitzer welt mit übergroßen blinkenden Disco schwertern ....^^


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> So, auch mal ein paar kurze Fragen:
> 
> 1) Ist der derzeitige Status von WAR vergleichbar mit dem Status von WOW bei Release?
> 2) Wo steht WAR potentiell beim Release im Vergleich zu WOW jetzt?
> ...



Also am Anfang von WOW gabs bis auf das Hochlvln garnichts, so war das, es gab Blackrock .... es gab vieles noch nicht was in WOW jetzt selbstverständlich ist.
Also ich würd sagen War ist teilweise schon weiter wie WoW beim release, ich denke es kann ein sehr gutes game werden wenn es mal paar monate aufn markt ist und nachgepatcht wird wie WoW dann wird es hammer.
Immomment ist es auch schon sehr gut wie ich finde.
Naja ich sag mal so die Skilltrees bringen NICHTS, immgegensatz zu WOW , da man nur Skills,Moral,Taktiten bekommt, also keine Passive verbesserung, somit kann man sich auch nicht aus seiner Rolle sprechen in dem man sagt ich bin anderst geskillt.
Den man hat bis auf 2-3 skills alles gleich und somit auch die >Heilskills.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Tja Warhammer ist halt nicht die wow glitzer welt mit übergroßen blinkenden Disco schwertern ....^^



Stimmt, von dem Gedanken : "Seht her und staunt was ich anhabe" muss man sich verabschieden.
Da sagen die anderen nur: Und? hab das gleiche Model an, aber anders eingefärbt und andere Werte.

Wenn man damit "angeben" wollte, müsste man jedem sagen: Klick mich an und betrachte meine Items.......da ist X und Y an Werten drauf. Da die Werte aber eigentlich keine 40%+ Unterschiede ergeben im Vergleich zum anderen Spieler, braucht man damit auch nicht "anzugeben".


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Wobei es immer mehr Models gibt. Wenn ich da an meine Zelotenschultern mit den Hörnern denke und der schicken Kapuze *schmacht*
Abwarten, was der große Patch vor Release bringt, soll ja nochmal was kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Also ich sehe bei vielen Fähigkeiten bei wardb.com halt 60m Cooldown. Sollen das echt 60 Minuten sein oder ist das einfach ein Druck/EIsntellungsfehler (beim Erzmagier kann man eine 60 Minuten Fähigkeit um 40 Seconuden CD reduzieren ;p wau toll ;p)

Dann eine Frage zur Welt. Gibt es Kneipen, als Zwergenspieler ist das ja wichtig. Wo man schön Bier trinken kann, sich hinsetzten etc. Also kann man auch mit der Welt interagieren und gibt es auch hübsche Emote palette, das man eben bissel den Zwerg ausleben kann?

Gut Ordnungs und Zerstörungsverhältniss ist egal ;p das wird sich erst mit der richtigen Version zeigen und dort werden enorm viele auf Zerstörung gehen, aber damit dürfte es im RvR große Probleme geben?

Ist das mit dem Chickensystem ein schlechter Scherz?

Das wäre so meine Fragen.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Und das ist der grund warum ich mich so auf war freue....es geht mal um was anderes als ums equipt und ich bin im RvR nicht gezwungen 1000 mal arena zu machen damit ich normal am pvp teilnehmen kann =)


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Wobei es immer mehr Models gibt. Wenn ich da an meine Zelotenschultern mit den Hörnern denke und der schicken Kapuze *schmacht*
> Abwarten, was der große Patch vor Release bringt, soll ja nochmal was kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja im T4 gibts schon so einige hingucker was Items angeht (aber auch meine T3 Rüstung fand ich toll).
Nur kann man das ganze nicht so aufblasen wie in WoW. Ein Chosen hat nunmal eine gewisse Erscheinung zu wahren...genau wie ein Feuermagier, ein Eisenbrecher, etc...........


----------



## Agero (20. August 2008)

wie ist es eigentlich. Kann man Chars von beiden Fraktionen auf denn selben Server haben?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Agero schrieb:


> wie ist es eigentlich. Kann man Chars von beiden Fraktionen auf denn selben Server haben?



Nein

Eine Fraktion schafft den Durchbruch zur gegnerischen Stadt. Spieler X loggt schnell um, damit er bei den Siegern mitmachen kann. 
Das wird es NICHT geben.

Wer eine Seite wählt hat gefälligst zu dieser zu stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhammer (20. August 2008)

Ich hab eine frage die sich auf die System anforderungen bezieht in denen steht das eine Radeon 9200 9500 und so unterstützt werden ich besitze aber eine Radeon 9250 wird die auch unterstützt oder muss ich mir ne neue holen?


----------



## argonat (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und das ist der grund warum ich mich so auf war freue....es geht mal um was anderes als ums equipt und ich bin im RvR nicht gezwungen 1000 mal arena zu machen damit ich normal am pvp teilnehmen kann =)



Wird bestimmt lustig wen sich 100 Spieler treffen und sich fragen .. Guck ich in nen Spiegel?

Je mehr Items ein Game hat desto größer ist die Sucht nach dem Game , das sollte seit Diablo denke ich allen klar sein


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

Da hast du recht, das ist auch das was mich stört das immoment noch net viele skins gibt.. aber ich bin mir da sicher da kommt noch genug...


----------



## Mazuko (20. August 2008)

argonat schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt lustig wen sich 100 Spieler treffen und sich fragen .. Guck ich in nen Spiegel?
> 
> Je mehr Items ein Game hat desto größer ist die Sucht nach dem Game , das sollte seit Diablo denke ich allen klar sein



Für Itemgeile Sammler schon, aber alle anderen werden WAR und seine geringere Itemvielfalt toll finden.


----------



## Arben (20. August 2008)

Was heisst die Skilltrees bringen NICHTS?

Also kann ichs skillen quasi auch sein lassen oder wie?


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

argonat schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt lustig wen sich 100 Spieler treffen und sich fragen .. Guck ich in nen Spiegel?
> 
> Je mehr Items ein Game hat desto größer ist die Sucht nach dem Game , das sollte seit Diablo denke ich allen klar sein



Es gibt auch leute die so was nicht interesiert und spaß an dem spiel allgemein haben...und ich hab im pvp allgemein mehr spaß wenn ich mich auf das konzentrieren kann und  nicht auf die ausrüstung die ich sammeln muss.

Und färben kann man seine rüstung ja auch noch wird schon alles passen....Magier haben einfach wie magier auszusehen und hexenjäger wie hexenjäger...genau so wie früher assasinen alle so gut wie gleich aussahen.

Es hat in jeden Universum schon einen sin warum was aussieht wie es aussieht und wow ist halt da ne rießen ausnahme auch in herr der ringe sehen ziehmliche viele gleich aus mit kaum unterschieden überlebt hat es bis jetzt drotzdem jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (20. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Also ich sehe bei vielen Fähigkeiten bei wardb.com halt 60m Cooldown. Sollen das echt 60 Minuten sein oder ist das einfach ein Druck/EIsntellungsfehler (beim Erzmagier kann man eine 60 Minuten Fähigkeit um 40 Seconuden CD reduzieren ;p wau toll ;p)
> 
> Dann eine Frage zur Welt. Gibt es Kneipen, als Zwergenspieler ist das ja wichtig. Wo man schön Bier trinken kann, sich hinsetzten etc. Also kann man auch mit der Welt interagieren und gibt es auch hübsche Emote palette, das man eben bissel den Zwerg ausleben kann?
> 
> ...



Die von dir angesprochenen 60 Minuten-Skils sind dicke Moralskills die ordentlich dmg machen.
Der hohe CD dient dazu, das man sich genau überlegt wann man was einsetzt und es nicht zu einer "jeder hatu seine imba moral fähigkeiten und mal gucken wer danach noch steht" -schlacht kommt.


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

Ja du skills aber hast halt nur 3 Fähigkeiten 2-3 Moralfähigkeiten und 2 taktiken also wenn du anderst skills zb auf heal, fehlen dir 2-3 dmg skills  mehr fehlt dir nicht und die moral..ich finde es zurzeit ziehmlich doof.

Ja ich war in WOW auch der wo lieber ein gutes item mit guten stats getragen hat, als lila crap item.. was bringt mir ein gut aussehendes item? ist doch scheiss egal solang die stats gut sind obs grau ist der Lila oder gold .. ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir auch aus Pink


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Ich glaub, dass meine Zelotin so, wie sie auf dem Bild aussieht, nur einmal auf dem Server war ;D



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildqualität ist leicht reduziert, sieht aber noch gut aus. Und manche sagten, sie hätte ein leicht psychopathisches Aussehen :-/

Edit: KEIN EINZIGER Skill hat 60 Minuten CoolDown. Rückruf-Rolle nichtmal mehr. Selbst die Moralen sind bei 30/60/90 Sekunden...
EditEdit: Directupload ist Mist Oo


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Was heisst die Skilltrees bringen NICHTS?
> 
> Also kann ichs skillen quasi auch sein lassen oder wie?



Nichts....trifft es nicht ganz.


Wenn man mit der WoW erwartung rangeht: Ich skille diesen Baum und bekomme dann die tollen Fähigkeiten X Y Z die mördermäßig alles weghauen----->da wird man entäuscht.

Ich habe jetzt beispielsweise im 1hand + Schild baum bis zur Mitte geskilld (das erhöht die wirkung von bestimmten Fähigkeiten.....allerdings nur geringfügig nicht 2x 3x 4x sogut wie vorher)
Allerdings ermöglichte mir das einen 4 Sekunden Knockdown zu "kaufen".......Die Fähigkeit macht zwar nicht riesigen Schaden kann aber vernichtend für einen Gegner sein.
Liegt ein Gegner 4 Sekunden am Boden, kann er nicht ausweichen/parieren/kontern/weglaufen.....Im RvR ist ein Knockdown meist das Aus für einen Gegner. Jeder Nahkampf DDler zerfetzt dieses "Opfer" sofort.


----------



## Gromthar (20. August 2008)

argonat schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt lustig wen sich 100 Spieler treffen und sich fragen .. Guck ich in nen Spiegel?
> 
> Je mehr Items ein Game hat desto größer ist die Sucht nach dem Game , das sollte seit Diablo denke ich allen klar sein


Für ein PvE SPiel mag das zutreffen, für ein PvP Spiel ist es total sinnlos. Höchstens optisch sollte man sich idividualisieren können, doch ich denke WAR wird dahingehend noch gute Arbeit leisten.


----------



## evilcore (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dass meine Zelotin so, wie sie auf dem Bild aussieht, nur einmal auf dem Server war ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich bin nicht in der Beta und kann mich nur nach http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=9#0:0:4:8:15:43688 (übrigens meine Wichthunter Skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) richten.
Und dort steht eindeutig das die Endmoralskills in den Trees 60 m CD haben.
Wenn man sich mal den Dmg und ihre Effekte anschaut ist das auch verständlich.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nichts....trifft es nicht ganz.
> 
> 
> Wenn man mit der WoW erwartung rangeht: Ich skille diesen Baum und bekomme dann die tollen Fähigkeiten X Y Z die mördermäßig alles weghauen----->da wird man entäuscht.
> ...



Das hört sich nur logisch an, jedoch habe ich die Befürchtung dass es dann bei WAR auch zu solchen Stunn- Mezz- Root-Orgien kommt wie bei HdRO..ist das gerechtfertigt oder nicht?


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

Bei Wow waren das ja auch nur zb Jäger Scattershot, Aimed shot, Silence shot was im Treffsicherheits tree waren! Aimed bekam man in der arena eh fast nie los also effektiv 2 fähigkeiten die man nicht hatte wenn man anders geskillt war!
Meinst du mit vielfalt ein anderes spiel, wie Daoc zb?


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

Also ich finde die Skillungsmöglichkeiten wirklich gut - das System ist anders, einfach und funktionell weil ich doch ziemliche Unterschiede zwischen den Trees ersehen kann. Mein Schwertmeister ist zurzeit full Def gespecct und wenn ich das nicht bin fehlen mir imo ziemlich wichtige abilities. Es stimmt das die Skillungen nicht so komplex sind, aber es macht schon ziemliche unterschiede welche Fähigkeiten/Taktiken man kauft und welche nicht.

Bloed find ich das man die Skillungen nur ersehen kann wenn man beim Trainer ist - dazu hab ich leider noch keine Funktion gefunden/oder es gibt keine.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Und das ist falsch. Selbst die 1er Moralen haben dort 60 Minuten. Das Problem ist es eher die Mroal aufzubauen für eine 4er Moral, als ein Cooldown.
WAR-DB ist noch nicht wirklich fehlerfrei.


----------



## mejestran (20. August 2008)

Iich denke nicht das es so zu Stunn Root orgien kommt, da viele klassen auch einen gegenspell haben der sie befreien kann, und man ist nie extrem lange ausergefecht gesetzt sondern paar sekundne meistens.


----------



## argonat (20. August 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Für ein PvE SPiel mag das zutreffen, für ein PvP Spiel ist es total sinnlos. Höchstens optisch sollte man sich idividualisieren können, doch ich denke WAR wird dahingehend noch gute Arbeit leisten.



hört mal auf mit dem Vergleich mit WoW das nervt

@Grom
klar, wens so ähnlich wie in Daoc wird bin ich voll zufrieden Rüstung selben anmalen , Waffen Craften lassen und ab und zu ne nette Belohnung , bei mir ist halt Optik meines Chars wichtiger als Quests z.b


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Das hört sich nur logisch an, jedoch habe ich die Befürchtung dass es dann bei WAR auch zu solchen Stunn- Mezz- Root-Orgien kommt wie bei HdRO..ist das gerechtfertigt oder nicht?



Kann man als Tank zB kontern.....Juggernaut hebt alles Root Effekte auf...+ Taktik die die Abklingzeit der Juggernaut Fähigkeit nochmal reduziert...

Da müssen dich schon mehrere festhalten......in der Zeit haben deine Kollegen aber schon längst diese "Festwurzler" erreicht.


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Ja aber 60 Minuten CD sind doch Schrott? Vorallem wozu gibt es die Tatikt wo man als Erzmagier 40 Seconds von diesem 60 Minuten nimmt? was bringt das bitte?

Vorallem warum machen sie dann solche Skills? Dann schwächer aber öfter. Bei WOW gibt es ja diese 30 Minuten Kriegerfähigkeiten mit Wotlk net mehr, werden 5 Minuten CD. Das macht sie sinnvoll.

Klar die Fähigkeiten hauen rein. Beim Eisenbrecher 100% Block und dann der Rest der Grupe 25% Parry, Resist gegen Interupt da und noch was halt. Aber dennoch ... bitte mal ehrlich. Das ist dann dieses ... naja setzt ich sie nun ein oder nicht. Aber dann brauch ich doch die Endskills net? Dann skill ich überall auf die coolen Taktiken, nutzte die normalen Skills und fertig. Mal in 60 Minuten übel zu hauen ok, aber es würde die Fähigkeit zu diesem Prinzip machen. Wenn man sie Einsetzt Boar Sieg und nicht Niederlage? Aber dann wäre das doch auch wieder wie damals diese 5 Minuten Schurken etc.

Eben das Problem das einige Fähigkeiten barbarisch zu langen und andere net. Meine Balanced am Anfang ist ja klar, das dies nicht funst. Auch Fähigkeiten sinnvoll sind oder nicht ok. Aber 60 Minuten CD ... für eine Fähigkeit. Da macht das doch keinen Sinn, dann brauch man die Fähigkeit auch garnicht machen oder schwächt sie ab und macht sie öfter. Dann sind es diese I Win Fähigkeiten und das wäre doch irgendwie fehl am Platz. Vorallem weil es so viele davon gibt. Jede Klasse bietet ja ein Endtalent davon, also 3 und hat nochmal wenn mich nicht alles täuchst selbst welche zu bieten. Aber wozu dann bis zum Ende skillen? Die 3 Punkte oder so mehr oder weniger, machen die Core Skills auch net besser.

Naja aber gut, das sind halt Dinge die hoffentlich mit der Zeit kommen. Aber ich weiß net, so die 60 Minuten Fähigkeiten sind eben in meinen Augen übertrieben und fehl am Platz. Weil sie eben zu extrem dann sind, für 60 Minuten.


Dazu ich will WAR net mit WOW Vergleiche. Aber dort sind eben viele der alten Fähigkeiten die hohe CDs haben angepasst wurden. Guild Wars bietet etliche derbe Fähigkeiten mit geringem CD. Aber da ist es ein anderes System. Aber find 60 Minuten einfach zu lang, weil es dann ne Fähigkeit sit. Die eben ... nunja und so toll find ich nun auch net von allen Root und Snares und Stun, wenn ich das aller 60 Minuten darf. Dann bin ich einmal aufeinmal brutal Imba und dann ... naja das spiel wieder von vorne los.


----------



## Mazuko (20. August 2008)

Einen 60min CD halte ich auch für Sinnlos. Wie ich mich kenne, setze ich den dann eh nie ein. xD


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Diesmal in größer:

Es gibt *keine* Fähigkeiten mit 60 Minuten CoolDown. Die Angabe ist falsch. Es dürften 2 Minuten sein.

Ich hoffe dieses mal wurde es beachtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

*hust 
 <a href="http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=6.2.17" target="_blank">http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=6.2.17 </a>
Keine der Fähigkeiten dort hat wie DORT angegeben 60m Cooldown.
Den genauen CD weiss ich net, bin auch grad zu faul um zu schauen _ABER_ es sind keine 60m. Im Kampf kann ich eig. immer wenn ich schaue eine r1 Moral einsetzen, allerdings wart ich meist bis zur 3er oder benutze Situationsbedingt eine der ersten beiden.

EDIT: <3 LariNoar


----------



## Nerimos (20. August 2008)

Wenn ihr die Antworten nicht lest, stellt auch keine Fragen. es wurde schon gesagt, dass dieser 60 min cd nicht existiert und die db noch Fehler aufweist. 

Ihr könnt also endlich aufhören euch drüber aufzuregen.

Edit: wurd jetzt schon gesagt. Lass es aber trotzdem stehen, da einige offensichtlich nur jeden 3. Beitrag lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Mazuko schrieb:


> Für Itemgeile Sammler schon, aber alle anderen werden WAR und seine geringere Itemvielfalt toll finden.



Bezweifle ich einfach mal stark, dahingehend MUSS Mythic schon noch was tun, aber kommt ja vielleicht auch noch. Zwischen "itemabhänig" und "alle sehen gleich aus" gibts nunmal noch genügend Spielraum. 

Aber bis jetzt ist das Game ja auch noch nicht released. Ein paar mehr Skins, ausbau des Trophäen Systems und erweiterte Färbemöglichkeiten und die Sache sieht schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Darf nur nicht Guildwars Züge annehmen das neue Skins dann schon als Feature "verkauft" werden.

@Moralskills

Die Moralskills sind ja eher dafür gedacht jemanden der ne Weile im Dauerkampfgetümmel ist zu "belohnen". Die Moral baut sich ja auf und ab. Kämpfst du z.b um ein Keep und hälst dich lang genug ohne dich zu verstecken wird deine Moralleiste irgendwann "voll" sein und du kannst mal nen richtigen Brecher raushauen. Das sowas nicht alle 30 sek geht sollte klar sein sonst würden ja ganze schlachten nur über die Moral entschieden.

Und der CD ist auch keine 60min sondern geringer.


----------



## Omidas (20. August 2008)

Manchmal sind solche vergleiche blöd aber jetzt passt er grad zu gut.

Wenn ihr WoW spielt. Fragt mal rum, wie viele es schon erlebt haben, dass sie im BG einen Paladin fast umgehauen haben, der dann sein Handauflegen genutzt hat und dann noch gewonnen/entkommen ist. Werden sicher ein paar sein, die sowas erlebt haben. Und das hat auch 60 min CD (im Mom)

Und wenn es Fähigkeiten In War gibt, die 60 min CD haben, was solls. setzt man sie halt nur alle 60 min ein. Solange sie nicht der IWIN instant alle Gegner umhau Effekt ist, aber eine entscheidene Wendung bringt ist es doch Klasse.
Und wenn man lieber konstant seine niederen Moralfähigkeiten zu verwenden auch gut. Das ist dann halt Taktik zu wissen, wann man was benutzen sollte


----------



## Mookie (20. August 2008)

Irgendwie wurde hier schon 5x erwähnt das es keine 60min Cds gibt aber diskutiert ruhig weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Ja aber das ist es. Meine über Moral, gut die Fähigkeiten versteh ich ja vom Sinn. Aber es gibt eben auch Fähigkeiten bei Klassen, die solche CDs haben. Ja das Handauflegen, aber das ist doch rotz. DAs einmal entscheidet es die Schlacht und in der nächsten hast du es nicht mehr ... naja was das für iene Fähigkeit. Die Morla ist ja ok, da du diese ja bekommst im Kampf und verlieren kannst, auch über Taktiken sogar zusätzlich noch mehr. Aber am Ende ist es doch derb wenn diese Fähigkeit entscheident ist und nicht was man selbst vorher gemacht hat. Es ist doch Schade, wenn man gut kämpft, dafür nicht belohnt zu werden. Das find ich mit den Moralfähigkeiten ja cool. Aber es ist Blödsinn, das du 1 mal pro Stunde den Gegner vor die niedermetztelt und beim nächsten dann probleme wieder bekommst, die du beim Gegner für 1 mal geignot hast. 

Dazu würde mich mal interessieren, wie man als Tank anteil an der Beut bekommt. Man heilt net gerade viel (gut Bruderschafsts Brecher schon ;p) aber an sich heilen tanks ja net und teilen net "enorm" viel aus. Der Eisenbrecher osgar weniger als der Schwertmeister, da er deutlich defenisver kämpft. Dafür verstärkt er sich und sein Eidesbruder. Also das ist schon geil, aber dennoch würde mich interessieren wie man Ruf und Lohn denn dann bekommt, da man ja weder viel Schaden macht, noch viel Heilung bringt. Während andere Klassen beides machen und ganz andere Klassen nur Schaden. Da steht man doch eigentlich fast immer hinten an?


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Als Tank fängst du aber Schaden ab, reduzierst ihn für die ganze Gruppe etc.
Im PvE erzeugst du Aggro.
Zwei Dinge, die mit Zahlen irgendwo beim Server ausgewertet werden und dir deinen Ruf/Einfluss geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Und hier mal ein Bericht von einem enttäuschten Betatester: http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=56877 . Ausschließlich negatives. Muss auch mal gelesen werden. Neben all dem Positiven!


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Achzo also wurde das auch mit beachtet. Naja darum gehts ja ob man als Tank eben auch belohnt wird dafür, das man eben seinen Zwergenschädel hinhält. Der Elf ist kein Tank, das ist was anders ... *pfeifend sein Bier trinkt*. Ne dann ist ja super, wäre nur Schade wenn man eben nicht beteiligt wird am Lohn, obwohl man genau das tut, was man eben tut als Tank. Die Birne hinhalten, Spotten, Zuschlagen und stören. Eben das Prinzip des Zwerges ... Hier bin ich und hier stehe ich und ihr müsst an mir Vorbei! 

Also gibt es ja, das man sich als Tank den Gegner in den Wegstellen kann und diese net vorbei kommen, sonst würde das ja auch wenig Sinn machen ;p


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Als Tank fängst du aber Schaden ab, reduzierst ihn für die ganze Gruppe etc.
> Im PvE erzeugst du Aggro.
> Zwei Dinge, die mit Zahlen irgendwo beim Server ausgewertet werden und dir deinen Ruf/Einfluss geben
> 
> ...



Konnte mich da bisher auch nicht drüber beschweren...als Tank 2x in Folge Platz 1 = Gold Beutel im T3 = 2 set teile.


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

(Ich Tank): Im Scenario hab ich aufgrund extremen Targetchanges immer an die ~30++ (meist mehr) kills, du bekommst also deine Stücken vom Kuche ab. Influence und Reown Points bekommt jeder gleich viel, ob Tank, Healer oder DD und speziell bei PQs war ich gestern meist #2 und dann kam son Nasen-Warriorpriest der nicht in unserer Gruppe war und eig. den kleinsten Anteil an der Quest hatte und der bekommt natürlich #1 und die golden (?!, bin jetzt grad net sicher wies heisst) lootbag und damit die beste Belohnung.
In PQs wird deine Leistung+Würfelergebnis gezählt und bist dadurch sehr glücksabhängig, das gilt aber für alle Klassen.


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Naja das ist doch gut zu hören, nur das mit dem Chicken ist echt kein schlechter Scherz. DAs heißt echt das man zum huhn wird? Was sollen das sein, soll das was bringen??


----------



## Shadøw !! (20. August 2008)

Ehm ... meine Frage ist : Kann man jetzt eigentlich im RvR leveln ?
Also dauert es von der Zeit her genau wie bei PvE ?


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (20. August 2008)

Welches lvl kann man maximal erreichen?


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

Man bekommt Exp, vorallem son Hero-NPC gibt immer recht viel aber lohnenswert ist es im Vergleich nicht, zum lvln gehts mit dem questen weit schneller.


----------



## JimJam (20. August 2008)

Level 40? Wurde schon sehr oft gesagt.
MfG JimJam


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Shadøw schrieb:


> Ehm ... meine Frage ist : Kann man jetzt eigentlich im RvR leveln ?
> Also dauert es von der Zeit her genau wie bei PvE ?



1. Ja

2. Dauert wesentlich länger......allerdings hinkt man später enorm im RR hinterher falls man kein RvR betreibt.
Weil man sich mit RR aber Stats kaufen kann hat man da schon einen Vorteil wenn man "langsamer" levelt dafür aber RvR betreibt.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Naja das ist doch gut zu hören, nur das mit dem Chicken ist echt kein schlechter Scherz. DAs heißt echt das man zum huhn wird? Was sollen das sein, soll das was bringen??



Ja das bringt das du mit deinen lvl10 char nicht pvp machen willst und von 2 40ern gefarmt wirst weil die grad lange Weile haben. Sollten die das Probieren kannst du eher Hühner farmen spielen.



Shadøw schrieb:


> Ehm ... meine Frage ist : Kann man jetzt eigentlich im RvR leveln ?
> Also dauert es von der Zeit her genau wie bei PvE ?



Geht langsamer als im PvE, ABER die Quests in der momentanen Version reichen nicht zum leveln. Etwa man kombiniert questen und pvp oder man muss sehr oft Grinding-Sessions abhalten die nicht ohne sind.


----------



## Shadøw !! (20. August 2008)

Danke @Senior  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm ... wie mach ich das denn bloß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wollte schnell leveln aber nur im RvR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

Questen und Pvp wird wohl am sinnvollsten sein und auch am meisten Spass machen!


----------



## Shadøw !! (20. August 2008)

Upps du heisst ja moagim  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ist mir ja peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry ...


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Ach nur RvR ist doch langweilig ^^

Ich find die Combination gut...wenn ich leveln will level ich und wenn ich keine lust hab kann ich pvp machen und krieg drotzdem noch erfahrungspunkte =) ( und loot?)

Find da hat man vom pvp vor dem maximal level auch endlich mal was .


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ( und loot?)



Zumindest Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> ABER die Quests in der momentanen Version reichen nicht zum leveln. Etwa man kombiniert questen und pvp oder man muss sehr oft Grinding-Sessions abhalten die nicht ohne sind.



Doch die langen dafür.

von 1-11 brauchte ich nur alle Solo Quests im Chaosgebiet machen +2-4 PQs(die Quest Mobs zählen teilweise zu den PQs dazu....man ist also schon mitten in einer PQ wenn man eine normale Q macht)
Dann macht man einfach noch schnell die PQ ganz fertig und zieht weiter.

Im T2 (also bis 21) langte das Chaos Gebiet nicht mehr, dort muste ich das Grünhaut Gebiet komplett dazu mitnehmen

Im T3 langen Chaos/Grünhäute auch nicht mehr, da brauchte ich jetzt noch das DE Gebiet komplett dazu.
Grinden hält immer nur auf...das macht einen nicht wirklich schneller.....
Wenn man nur schnell leveln will, langt es in ein Questcamp zu reiten, alle Quests zu holen, diese dann(einschließlich folge qs) abzuarbeiten---->zum nächsten Quest Camp reiten.  Zwischendurch ab und zu PQs machen.....

Das T4 besteht aus je 3 PVE Quest Gebieten also eigentlich 9....wobei man im "neutralen" noch zusatz Gebiete hat....ich brauchte davon 8+Zusatzgebiete um von 31 auf 40 zu kommen.
Die Quests im letzten DE T4 hab ich nicht mehr gebraucht.

Hätte ich das RvR aber komplett weggelassen, dann wäre das letzte DE Gebiet wohl genau der EXP TEIL welcher noch gefehlt hätte.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Doch die langen dafür.
> 
> von 1-11 brauchte ich nur alle Solo Quests im Chaosgebiet machen +2-4 PQs(die Quest Mobs zählen teilweise zu den PQs dazu....man ist also schon mitten in einer PQ wenn man eine normale Q macht)
> Dann macht man einfach noch schnell die PQ ganz fertig und zieht weiter.
> ...



Ich habs auf Order getestet und PvP gemieden und da gehts nicht. Jeweils sämtliche Quest + Inf auf Level2 für Hauptquestreihe. Ab Lvl 10-12 ist spätestens schluss, dann musste ich Grinding Phasen einlegen die je level grösser wurden.

Zugegeben man könnte von lvl1 an immer alle 3 Gebiete mitnehmen, ich bezweifle aber stark das ich da komplett durchkäme, vielleicht 4 level weiter.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

1 - 20 ohne Grinding. Es geht tatsächlich. Man muss nur wissen wie, aber ich will ja jetz net spoilern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

Lari hast doch eh nix zu tun auf der Arbeit >_>


----------



## Hocke (20. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> @hale
> Einen Post über dir steht kurz was zum Group System.
> 
> Rüstung, was meinst du damit? ala Leder, Schwere Rüstung &co?
> ...



Steht aber auch weiter oben. Nehmt Euch doch mal paar Minuten Zeit und guckt, als ständig die immer gleichen Fragen zu stellen und dann zu denken "Hmmm, antwortet ja keiner. Entweder spielen die oder wollen nicht antworten" So geht dann irgendwann der Neid los und es wird geflamt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

DAs ist doch ne Blöde Lösung. Warum wird man ein Huhn? Wieso kein Debuff das man Leistungstechnisch nicht so gut ist. Warum ein huhn, das schränkt doch meine Beweglichkeit ein und damit meine Möglichkeiten. Nur weil einige eben rumcampen, muss man net anfangen sowas zu machen. Das ist doch schrecklich. Das macht die Welt doch noch viel kleiner! 

Man wird doch Fähig sein Leute zusammen zu trommeln und den eins auf die Mütze zu geben, die anfangen wollen zu campen. Das ist ein "Team"play, wird sogar immer wieder gesagt. Also wenn jemand campen will, bekommt er eins auf die Mütze. Aber dann ein Huhn zu werden, ist doch affige Lösung. Das find ich schon störend. Bei WOW wurde ich damals auch oft becampt, aber man kann damit umgehen und zur Not bissel Fun haben oder twinken oder sonstwas. Aber das man anfängt jeden zu bestrafen, der ein gewisses Gebiet betritt ... naja ... toll. Also ne find die Lösung mehr als Schwach und Affig.

Ein Debuff oder eine Levelanpassung von den Skills her, gegen Targets die in diesem Gebieten eben niedriger sind als man selbst, ist da Sinnvoller. Als wenn man einfach sagt puff du bist ein Huhn. Wozu gibt es dann Open RVR?? Da kann ich gleich alles Core Set Server machen und brauch das Open RVR garnicht, weil dort die Welt noch kleiner ist.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

ich werde alle quests machen und RVR um wirklich alles aus dem Game raus zuholen!


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (20. August 2008)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Warrior Priest: Wie siehts eig. bei dem mit den Waffen aus?? Kann der nur 2Händer benutzen, oder auch 2 Hämmer oder nen Hammer und ein Schild??

Bitte um Aufklärung!!

MfG. Krupp


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Ein Debuff oder eine Levelanpassung von den Skills her, gegen Targets die in diesem Gebieten eben niedriger sind als man selbst, ist da Sinnvoller. Als wenn man einfach sagt puff du bist ein Huhn. Wozu gibt es dann Open RVR?? Da kann ich gleich alles Core Set Server machen und brauch das Open RVR garnicht, weil dort die Welt noch kleiner ist.



Auf was wäre dir den eine Levelanpassung im Open RvR Regelwerk denn angenehm?

Spieler 22 geht ins T1 wo alle nur 1-11 seien sollten.
Den jetzt auf 11 Runterzustufen und "einzufrieren"----->JUHU ich farme alles ab was 1-5 ist. Ganz toll.
Den auf UNTER 11 runterzustufen.....Jeder der von 1-11 Levelt darf ihn dann"überholen" oder wie?----->Der 22 wäre nur Opfer und würde da sowiso nichtmehr hin gehen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> DAs ist doch ne Blöde Lösung. Warum wird man ein Huhn? Wieso kein Debuff das man Leistungstechnisch nicht so gut ist. Warum ein huhn, das schränkt doch meine Beweglichkeit ein und damit meine Möglichkeiten. Nur weil einige eben rumcampen, muss man net anfangen sowas zu machen. Das ist doch schrecklich. Das macht die Welt doch noch viel kleiner!
> 
> Man wird doch Fähig sein Leute zusammen zu trommeln und den eins auf die Mütze zu geben, die anfangen wollen zu campen. Das ist ein "Team"play, wird sogar immer wieder gesagt. Also wenn jemand campen will, bekommt er eins auf die Mütze. Aber dann ein Huhn zu werden, ist doch affige Lösung. Das find ich schon störend. Bei WOW wurde ich damals auch oft becampt, aber man kann damit umgehen und zur Not bissel Fun haben oder twinken oder sonstwas. Aber das man anfängt jeden zu bestrafen, der ein gewisses Gebiet betritt ... naja ... toll. Also ne find die Lösung mehr als Schwach und Affig.
> 
> Ein Debuff oder eine Levelanpassung von den Skills her, gegen Targets die in diesem Gebieten eben niedriger sind als man selbst, ist da Sinnvoller. Als wenn man einfach sagt puff du bist ein Huhn. Wozu gibt es dann Open RVR?? Da kann ich gleich alles Core Set Server machen und brauch das Open RVR garnicht, weil dort die Welt noch kleiner ist.



Erstmal macht es die Welt auf nem normalen Server nicht wesentlich kleiner, so lang du dich im PvE Bereich aufhälst wirst du ja nicht zum Huhn.

Zweitens "Warum nicht einfach Leute zusammentrommeln". Weil sowas noch in KEINEM MMO grossflächig geklappt hat und sogar mitverantwortlich für den Tod des Open PvP in einigen Games ist. Ein 40er hat nunmal im 10er PvP nix zu suchen.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

wie was wird zum huhn Oo kann mir das noch mal jemand erklären ich find den ursprung der aussage nicht


----------



## myxir21 (20. August 2008)

Kruppstahl_G3R schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab mal ne Frage zum Warrior Priest: Wie siehts eig. bei dem mit den Waffen aus?? Kann der nur 2Händer benutzen, oder auch 2 Hämmer oder nen Hammer und ein Schild??
> 
> ...



2 Handhammer oder 1 Hand Hammer + Buchband


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> wie was wird zum huhn Oo kann mir das noch mal jemand erklären ich find den ursprung der aussage nicht



Der Spieler wird zum Huhn wenn er sich in eine pvp zone begibt die für kleinere Level ausgelegt ist.

Man kann übrigends sogar als huhn dort noch erkundungsquests erledigen, hab ich auch mal gemacht (auch wenns schon ne weile her ist, aber wüsste nicht das das geändert wurde). Man darf sich natürlich dann nicht erwischen lassen *g*


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Es gibt 4 Gebiete:
Tier1 - Lvl 1 - 11
Tier2 - Lvl 12 - 21
Tier3 - LvL 22 - 31
Tier4 - LvL 32 - 40
ist die Unterteilung. Grob gesehen.
Damit sich höherlevlige, z.B. Level 20 Spieler, nicht in das T1 RvR einmischen, werden sie im T1 Gebiet zum Huhn, sobald sie ein RvR-Flag bekommen.
PvE ist weiterhin möglich in den niedrigen Gebieten.
Das gleiche gilt auch noch für Tier2, ab T3 bin ich mir gerade unsicher.

*schaut einen Beitrag runter* hihihi *kicher*


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> wie was wird zum huhn Oo kann mir das noch mal jemand erklären ich find den ursprung der aussage nicht




Du kannst als 1-11er im T1 PvP betreiben sobald du zum 12er wirst = verlasse das Gebiet oder erleide die Konsequenzen (das steht da wirklich) 10 Sekunden Count down----->kleines Hühnchen
Hühnchen kann selbst ein Level 1er sofort umhauen.

Die Regel gilt immer bis x1 sobald man x2 erreicht muss man in das nächst höhere Tier um PvP machen zu können.

Auf einem Open RvR Regelwerk gilt die Huhn Regel auch im PVE Gebiet immer, weil man auch immer als PvP Ziel gezeichnet ist.

@Lari 
das gilt auch für T3 (neulich mal getestet)


----------



## Eraluan1 (20. August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob das schon gefragt wurde aber verbraucht man wenn man einen bogen braucht auch pfeile?


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

Nein, verbraucht man nicht.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob das schon gefragt wurde aber verbraucht man wenn man einen bogen braucht auch pfeile?



Ja wurde schon gefragt.

Du hast unendlich Munition.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Das heißt auf einen Open RvR server kann ich ab 40 im grunde nur noch im T4 gebiet rumrennen weil ich in den anderen sofort nen huhn werd weils ja open pvp bist...

In einen Core PvP server wiederum kann ich in jeden gebiet rum rennen und nur wenn ich in einen niedrigeren pvp geflegt werde zu einen huhn...versteh ich das richtig?

Dann würde mich open pvp aber ein bisle ankotzen und den sin darin würd ich auch nicht so ganz verstehen....wenn man doch swoieso dann zum huhn wird dann können sie doch gleich nur core pvp server machen Oo...


----------



## Jo3ltz (20. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Der Spieler wird zum Huhn wenn er sich in eine pvp zone begibt die für kleinere Level ausgelegt ist.
> 
> Man kann übrigends sogar als huhn dort noch erkundungsquests erledigen, hab ich auch mal gemacht (auch wenns schon ne weile her ist, aber wüsste nicht das das geändert wurde). Man darf sich natürlich dann nicht erwischen lassen *g*



Wie is es eigentlich andersrum? also als low lvl in höher lvlige Gebiete.
Hab gelesen man wird hochgebufft, aber wie soll man sich das genau vorstellen?


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

wirst dann nicht zum huhn, nur wenn du die levelrange ÜBERschreitest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das heißt auf einen Open RvR server kann ich ab 40 im grunde nur noch im T4 gebiet rumrennen weil ich in den anderen sofort nen huhn werd weils ja open pvp bist...
> 
> In einen Core PvP server wiederum kann ich in jeden gebiet rum rennen und nur wenn ich in einen niedrigeren pvp geflegt werde zu einen huhn...versteh ich das richtig?
> 
> Dann würde mich open pvp aber ein bisle ankotzen und den sin darin würd ich auch nicht so ganz verstehen....wenn man doch swoieso dann zum huhn wird dann können sie doch gleich nur core pvp server machen Oo...



Das verstehst du genau richtig.

Der Sinn dahinter ist: Jeder soll alles im gleichen Tier besiegen können----->Level 1er werden im RvR Gebiet auf Level 8er aufgewertet.
Man kann die aber im PVE Gebiet nicht auf 8er aufwerten---------->da wäre jeder Quest zu leicht.  Also muss man da die "hohen" raushalten.

Darum versucht man ja den Leuten die "OPEN PVP NEED" schreien ja zu sagen, das sie das nicht bekommen....


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Die einzige richtige Konsequenz für open PvP Server wäre die Abschaffung der Huhn-Regel.
Und dann geht das Ganken erst richtig los. Ich bin ja eh kein Fan von open PvP Servern, wenn ein Spiel für Core-Server entwickelt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die STats werden hochgebufft, aber es fehlen Skills und Ausrüstung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Für was genau machen die dann 2 unterschiedliche server?^^ Im grunde kommt es dann doch aufs gleiche raus.


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

weil die core ruleset halt die carebearserver sind \o/ sorry insider ;D


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

Auf open RvR Servern kannst du auch ausserhalb von RvR Gebieten PvP machen.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Ich kann dir nur die Regeln vom Core Server erklären. Wie es letztendlich auf den PvP servern aussehen wird kann dir noch keiner sagen.
Aber ganz so einfach ist es eben nicht ^^


----------



## Jo3ltz (20. August 2008)

noch so was das ich net ganz verstehe.
alle Gebiete die ich bisher gesehen hab waren in t1-4 der verschiedenen Völkergruppierungen -> PvP Gebiete

Aber wo sollen dann die PvE Gebiete sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wird man jetzt nur in PvE Gebieten oder auch in PvP Gebieten (Sprich T1 etc) in nen Huhn verwandelt? letzteres erscheint mir etwas sinnfrei =(


----------



## Khorgarjin (20. August 2008)

Genau das scheint es zu sein. Das heißt ein Open PVP Server bietet weniger Welt, als ein Core Server und weniger Optionen. Das heißt die Open RVR Server wird das PVP Eingeschränkt ... was ich net ganz verstehe =).


Aber ein Lowie wird gebuffed, das ja klar. Also ich bekomme kein Debuff sondern werde Opfer und der Lowie wird kein Opfer sondern kann mich dann gangen ... wenn ich mit Mobs beschäftigt bin und das soll einer Verstehen.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Für was genau machen die dann 2 unterschiedliche server?^^ Im grunde kommt es dann doch aufs gleiche raus.



Schön wenn es mal jemand versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei man im "Open PvP" auch noch einen Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen bekommt.

Kein Spawnpunkt "God-Mode" Wachen blokieren dich...du kannst eigentlich nur an den PQs dich zwischen die Mobs stellen und "auflauern".


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

t1-t4 sind auch die pvp gebiete.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Für was genau machen die dann 2 unterschiedliche server?^^ Im grunde kommt es dann doch aufs gleiche raus.


Damit die Leute auf den Open RvR Servern nicht mehr im Lowlevel Gebieten Erkunden, Tome of Knowledge Q, und halt Lowbie Sachen machen können.

Denn man wird zum Huhn, wenn man ein Lowbie Gebiet betritt.


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Damit die Leute auf den Open RvR Servern nicht mehr im Lowlevel Gebieten Erkunden, Tome of Knowledge Q, und halt Lowbie Sachen machen können.
> 
> Denn man wird zum Huhn, wenn man ein Lowbie Gebiet betritt.



und wo ist dann der vorteil?


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (20. August 2008)

Allso das mit dem Huhn find ich ja mal total bescheuert. 

Ich mein klar sollte man Ganker bestrafen. Aber man erst nach 1 - 2 Kills oder so. 
Ich komm in das Gebiet, werde geflagt und bäm bin ich ein Huhn. 


Gibt es den Server wo alles offen ist? Also wo es auch Ganken geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht das ich das will, aber ich finde diese Huhn-Regel einfach albern.


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

Lloyd_Banks schrieb:


> Allso das mit dem Huhn find ich ja mal total bescheuert.
> 
> Ich mein klar sollte man Ganker bestrafen. Aber man erst nach 1 - 2 Kills oder so.
> Ich komm in das Gebiet, werde geflagt und bäm bin ich ein Huhn.
> ...


Nein, das ist gut so.
Nein wird es nicht geben.
ich nicht, sie verscheucht ganker-kiddys. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Also die sache mit dem huhn find ich jetzt auch nicht so toll...eigendlich will ich die welt selbst auf dem höchsten level noch frei erkunden können und das ist auf nen open pvp server wohl nicht mehr der fall :/ find dadurch schon das man extrem eingeschrenkt ist


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Nochmal:
Auf den Core-Servern ist es so, dass man zum Huhn wird, falls man versuchen sollte in Gebieten, in denen man nicht mehr sein sollte, PvP zu betreiben und somit den dortigen Spielern den Spaß rauben würde durch Chancenlosigkeit.
Sind Spieler mit niedrigem Level in höheren Gebieten passiert das nicht.
Will man als hochleveliger Char anderen kleinen Charakteren im PvE helfen ist das ohne Probleme möglich.

Wie die Regelung auf den PvP Servern sein wird weiß noch niemand, da dazu noch nichts geschrieben/gesagt wurde.
Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die hochleveligen Chars dann nur in den richtigen RvR Gebieten zm huhn werden, und im PvE Gebiet ganken können. PQs stören zum Beispiel dürfte dann noch wunderbar gehen. Oder eben bei PQs helfen.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

hoff ma einfach mal das sie es auf open pvp so regeln das man nur zum huhn wird wenn man nen spieler angreift das würde völlig reichen =)


----------



## Jo3ltz (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> hoff ma einfach mal das sie es auf open pvp so regeln das man nur zum huhn wird wenn man nen spieler angreift das würde völlig reichen =)




 /signed


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> hoff ma einfach mal das sie es auf open pvp so regeln das man nur zum huhn wird wenn man nen spieler angreift das würde völlig reichen =)




Dazu müsste man nun auch noch sagen das es hier keine WoW Situation herrscht bei der man nur "neutrale" Monster umhaut für die Quests und PQs.

Man tötet hier NPCs der gegnerischen Fraktion.
Falls ein Spieler dieser Fraktion sich also ins PVE Gebiet der "anderen" begeben würde, hätte er gut 80% aller Npcs (Wildtiere mal ausgenommen) als Verstärkung.

Das wäre jetzt für die eigentlich "Eigentümerfraktion" des PVE Gebietes ein gewaltiger Nachteil.  normale mobs+ Champion Mobs + Hero Mobs bei den PQs+feindliche Spieler als Gegner.

Der Gegner könnte sich wunderbar in die Mobs stellen und alles abfarmen.

PS: Da mach dir mal keine großen Hoffnungen.


----------



## Sanitäter (20. August 2008)

ich hab auch ne frage .. wird man die waffen wegstecken können ... oder muss ich immer kampfbereit rumlaufen... zum bäcker zb wenn der vorderman die letzten brötchen sich unter den nagel reist, oder zur sparkasse mit den worten : " ihr wisst ja was das hier ist , oder " ?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

X drücken und der Bäcker gibt dir die Brötchen ohne zitternde Hände.
*schaut nochmal einen post runter* hihihi *freches Grinsen wegsteck*


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> ich hab auch ne frage .. wird man die waffen wegstecken können ... oder muss ich immer kampfbereit rumlaufen... zum bäcker zb wenn der vorderman die letzten brötchen sich unter den nagel reist, oder zur sparkasse mit den worten : " ihr wisst ja was das hier ist , oder " ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie sie sich alle über den Punkt informieren wollen.....einschließlich PMs schon der 5te -.-

Ja du kannst Waffen wegstecken (Taste X wenn du es genau wissen willst). Beim aufsitzen = automatisches wegstecken


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

Naja...ich vertrau da mal voll drauf das ich irgendwie rumlaufen kann ohne das ich sofort nen hühnchen werde...villeicht stufen sie einen ja auch später runter auf das niveau der anderen oder so


----------



## eventer (20. August 2008)

Wie spielt sich das Game im PvP? Eher statisch oder ziemlich flott wie bei AoC?

Teilt der Chosen als off Tank gut aus?


----------



## Sqi (20. August 2008)

Ich würde mal gerne wissen ob es einfach ist bis Level 20 oder 30 das Gold für sein Mount zu bekommen.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja...ich vertrau da mal voll drauf das ich irgendwie rumlaufen kann ohne das ich sofort nen hühnchen werde...villeicht stufen sie einen ja auch später runter auf das niveau der anderen oder so


 

Seite 24 dieses Threads:

Ein Debuff oder eine Levelanpassung von den Skills her, gegen Targets die in diesem Gebieten eben niedriger sind als man selbst, ist da Sinnvoller. Als wenn man einfach sagt puff du bist ein Huhn. Wozu gibt es dann Open RVR?? Da kann ich gleich alles Core Set Server machen und brauch das Open RVR garnicht, weil dort die Welt noch kleiner ist.


Auf was wäre dir den eine Levelanpassung im Open RvR Regelwerk denn angenehm?

Spieler 22 geht ins T1 wo alle nur 1-11 seien sollten.
Den jetzt auf 11 Runterzustufen und "einzufrieren"----->JUHU ich farme alles ab was 1-5 ist. Ganz toll.
Den auf UNTER 11 runterzustufen.....Jeder der von 1-11 Levelt darf ihn dann"überholen" oder wie?----->Der 22 wäre nur Opfer und würde da sowiso nichtmehr hin gehen.


----------



## Jo3ltz (20. August 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne wissen ob es einfach ist bis Level 20 oder 30 das Gold für sein Mount zu bekommen.



soweit ich das mitbekommen habe solltest du das gold durch lvln locker zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Wie spielt sich das Game im PvP? Eher statisch oder ziemlich flott wie bei AoC?
> 
> Teilt der Chosen als off Tank gut aus?




Langsam nervt dieses ewige Off Tank. 

Selbst mit voller Zweihandskillung kommst du nichtmal ansatzweise an den Damage eines DDlers ran.

Ganz grober Richtwert Tank: 
300 maximal  
moralschlag 600.

Der DDler steigt gleichmal bei 800 ein.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Sqi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gerne wissen ob es einfach ist bis Level 20 oder 30 das Gold für sein Mount zu bekommen.


Joa, schon. Wie darfst du aber selber herausfinden.

@ Moagim: Und wie ist die Frost-Skillung von der Sorceress? Oder doch eher Schattenpriester? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Joa, schon. Wie darfst du aber selber herausfinden.
> 
> @ Moagim: Und wie ist die Frost-Skillung von der Sorceress? Oder doch eher Schattenpriester?
> 
> ...



Glei machts boom und er platz vor wut =P


----------



## Tuplow5156 (20. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Wie spielt sich das Game im PvP? Eher statisch oder ziemlich flott wie bei AoC?
> 
> Teilt der Chosen als off Tank gut aus?



 meines Erachtens nach nicht da er ja auch nicht dafür gedacht worden ist. Die Melee DDs und Ranged DDs teilen da wesentlich mehr aus. Ich bleibe beim Tank beim Schild da ich sagen muss das man wahnsinnig viel aushällt damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> meines Erachtens nach nicht da er ja auch nicht dafür gedacht worden ist. Die Melee DDs und Ranged DDs teilen da wesentlich mehr aus. Ich bleibe beim Tank beim Schild da ich sagen muss das man wahnsinnig viel aushällt damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe ja allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hohe Parierwertung+Chosenheilaura .... jede Parade/Block=Selbstheilung hrhrhr


----------



## Deathstyle (20. August 2008)

Tanks machen kein schaden, ich spiele in der Gruppe auch 1h+Schild mit nem full Def Specc. Für Solo PvE skill halt um aber Schaden machst du trotzdem deutlich weniger als DDs. Im PvP haben Tanks ihren Job und wenn sie ihn nicht machen merkt man das recht schnell also keine Sorge, auch wenn sie keinen Schaden machen haben sie ihre Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hehe ja allerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohja, es ist wirklich schon eine tolle Klasse daher kein Wunder das die viele spielen werden aber ich bleib bei meinem Runenpriester und eventuell Swordmaster als Twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (20. August 2008)

Die jünger des khaine wenn die richtig geskillt sind könnten die soviel dmg machen wie ein normaler dd?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> Die jünger des khaine wenn die richtig geskillt sind könnten die soviel dmg machen wie ein normaler dd?



Nein. DDler macht mehr Dmg.


----------



## Urando (20. August 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit der zauberin im allgemeinen, habe zwar schon diverse berichte ueber sie gelesen, allerdings nie wirklich das was mir auf der zunge brennt:

Wieviele cc moeglichkeiten hat sie wenn z.b. ein meele dd-ler direkt an der zauberin steht und auf sie einhaut, hat sie viele moeglichkeiten wieder zu entfliehen ? und gibt es cast interupting wenn man geschlagen wird während man casted?


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> und wo ist dann der vorteil?


Uhm..gar keins? Deswegen werden die meisten auf CORE gehen.


----------



## evilcore (20. August 2008)

Ich glaube sie hat eine Art "frost nova" wie  der Magier in WoW.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> hoff ma einfach mal das sie es auf open pvp so regeln das man nur zum huhn wird wenn man nen spieler angreift das würde völlig reichen =)


Nein, eben nicht.

Zum Huhn wirst du, wenn du ein Lowlevel Gebiet betrittst UND dich flaggst.

Ergo:

Auf Core Servern haste die Wahl, den da bist nicht immer geflaggt. Da kannst dir das auswählen. Also kannst du ruhig mal in die Lowlevel Gebiete die alte Quests machen, Erkunden, oder sonst was.

Auf Open RvR biste immer und überall geflaggt, du hast die Wahl nicht. Ergo da du die wahl nicht hast, wirste zum Huhn wenn du ein Lowlevel Gebiet betrittst. Also nix mit Lowlevel Gebiete besuchen, Quest nachholen, Erkunden und Gedöns.

Sinn? Frag die Entwickler.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Wieviele cc moeglichkeiten hat sie wenn z.b. ein meele dd-ler direkt an der zauberin steht und auf sie einhaut, hat sie viele moeglichkeiten wieder zu entfliehen ? und gibt es cast interupting wenn man geschlagen wird während man casted?



Also ganz ehrlich......das einzig wirklich effektive Mittel um der Zauberin einen Melee DD vom Hals zu halten ist.....ein Tank.
Falls der Hexenjäger/WL mal an dir dran klebt war es das ansonsten.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Für was genau machen die dann 2 unterschiedliche server?^^ Im grunde kommt es dann doch aufs gleiche raus.



Die machen nicht 2 unterschiedliche Server weils Sinn ergibt, sondern weil sonst sofort wieder die Diskussionen losgehen "Ich möchte aber den Gegner beim Questen von hinten erdolchen, ich willl, ich will, ich will".

Wenn du wüsstest was ich dir nicht sagen darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Huhn

Ist allgemein schon ne gute Variante und funktioniert momentan auch recht gut, hab bisher nie vermisst das ich evtl. alte Q in alten PvP Gebieten nicht mehr machen kann. Sooooo viele sind das dann ja sowiso nicht.

Und erkunden kann man ja auch als Huhn, eben nur mit besonders viel Nervenkitzel xD


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Ich find diese Regelung mit dem Huhn auch total bescheuert :S 

Ehrlich gesagt keine Lust etliche Zeit in den T4 Gebieten rumzulaufen, das wird doch mal End-Langweilig :O


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Seko! schrieb:


> Ich find diese Regelung mit dem Huhn auch total bescheuert :S
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt keine Lust etliche Zeit in den T4 Gebieten rumzulaufen, das wird doch mal End-Langweilig :O



Wie gesagt das Huhn ist eine Tatsache, die im Spiel ist. Entweder man kann damit leben oder man spielt halt kein WAR. Die Welt geht davon auch nicht unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zu dem Punkt "etliche Zeit im T4" rumlaufen.....macht man in anderen MMOs denn etwas so grundlegend anders? Läuft man da nicht auch "etliche Zeit im Enlevel Bereich" rum?


----------



## eventer (20. August 2008)

Öhm mal ne Frage. Es wird ja normale und PvP Server geben. Auf den PvP Servern wird man sich in der eigenen Fraktion Imperium/Zerstörung aber net gegenseitig angreifen können oder?


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Duellieren wird aller Voraussicht nach gehen.
Der Befehl ist da, funktioniert aber nicht. duellieren ist in WAR eh so ne Sache, Stein-Schere-Papierprinzip eben.


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern auf Level 70 nur in der Hauptstadt gewesen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Sry das mit dem Zitieren beherrsch ich noch nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Öhm mal ne Frage. Es wird ja normale und PvP Server geben. Auf den PvP Servern wird man sich in der eigenen Fraktion Imperium/Zerstörung aber net gegenseitig angreifen können oder?



Dum meinst ob es FFA PVP Server gibt.  Nein sowas gibts nicht.




Seko! schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern auf Level 70 nur in der Hauptstadt gewesen zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha mal wieder WoW....
Die Städte haben in WoW aber rein gar nichts mit dem Endgame zu tun. Mehr als ein "Transportknotenpunkt" sind die nicht.
Kein 70er verbringt seine Zeit in WoW damit in den Zonen unter 60 rumzulaufen.


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Öhm mal ne Frage. Es wird ja normale und PvP Server geben. Auf den PvP Servern wird man sich in der eigenen Fraktion Imperium/Zerstörung aber net gegenseitig angreifen können oder?




ne


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

ich hätt mal da ne frage: wie spielt sich der erzmagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (20. August 2008)

@LariNoir:

Ne oder? Schon wieder n MMO wo es heisst "du kannst diese klasse killen, die und die aber hauen dich klein wie holz" , dachte bei warhammer kann man wenigstens gegen jede klasse eine chance haben.. ich mein, sogar die healer haben dmg potential, warum sollte es also nicht gehen?


----------



## eventer (20. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> ne




Hmm..und wo ist dann der Unterschied zwischen PvP und normalen Server? Oder kann ich wie bei WoW ins Gebiet der anderen Fraktion und dann da rum kloppen??


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> @LariNoir:
> 
> Ne oder? Schon wieder n MMO wo es heisst "du kannst diese klasse killen, die und die aber hauen dich klein wie holz" , dachte bei warhammer kann man wenigstens gegen jede klasse eine chance haben.. ich mein, sogar die healer haben dmg potential, warum sollte es also nicht gehen?



Eh wie willste das sonst machen?
Wenn du gegen jeden ne Chance haben willst brauchst du keine Klassen bauen sondern nur einen Char mit einem bestimmten Set an Fähigkeiten und gut Oo
Es ist doch gerade deswegen DAS es verschiedene Klassen gibt klar, das nicht jeder gegen jeden bestehen kann oder?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> @LariNoir:
> 
> Ne oder? Schon wieder n MMO wo es heisst "du kannst diese klasse killen, die und die aber hauen dich klein wie holz" , dachte bei warhammer kann man wenigstens gegen jede klasse eine chance haben.. ich mein, sogar die healer haben dmg potential, warum sollte es also nicht gehen?



Da dein @ nicht wirklich Sinn macht, weil ich deine Frage beantwortet hatte.....denke ich mal das bezieht auf meine Antwort.

Was meinst du mit "schon wieder" Wow und Stein/Schere/Papier??? wenn ein Spiel sowas nicht hat dann WoW.


Spieler A braucht um Spieler B besiegen zu können DRINGEND Spieler C.   A+C bilden eine Gruppe.

B will aber auch gewinnen also holt er sich Spieler D+E hinzu = Gruppe.


Wenn Spieler A einfach so Spieler B besiegt, aber auch einfach so Spieler C und Spieler D etc.....wozu soll der sich eine Gruppe holen? Er braucht keine und spielt nicht in der Gruppe = Solospiel.


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> @LariNoir:
> 
> Ne oder? Schon wieder n MMO wo es heisst "du kannst diese klasse killen, die und die aber hauen dich klein wie holz" , dachte bei warhammer kann man wenigstens gegen jede klasse eine chance haben.. ich mein, sogar die healer haben dmg potential, warum sollte es also nicht gehen?


You failed.

es ist ein GRUPPENSPIEL. nicht auf 1on1 ausgelegt. verstehst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh wie willste das sonst machen?
> Wenn du gegen jeden ne Chance haben willst brauchst du keine Klassen bauen sondern nur einen Char mit einem bestimmten Set an Fähigkeiten und gut Oo
> Es ist doch gerade deswegen DAS es verschiedene Klassen gibt klar, das nicht jeder gegen jeden bestehen kann oder?


Es gab vor WoW Spiele die ohne klar definierte Klassen auskamen, sondern die Chars haben sich über ausgewählten Skills definiert. Pre-NGE SWG wäre ein Beispiel.


----------



## Ascían (20. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> @LariNoir:
> 
> Ne oder? Schon wieder n MMO wo es heisst "du kannst diese klasse killen, die und die aber hauen dich klein wie holz" , dachte bei warhammer kann man wenigstens gegen jede klasse eine chance haben.. ich mein, sogar die healer haben dmg potential, warum sollte es also nicht gehen?



Wenn jeder die gleiche Chance haben soll, dann gibt es nur eine Klasse, eine Skillung und ein Equip. 

Warhammer ist auf Realm vs Realm ausgelegt, d.h. die Klassen spiegeln sich im jeweiligen Zwilling der anderen Seite, aber alleine Roxxorn kannste vergessen - triffst du deine Konterklasse allein auf weiter Flur, biste Matsch (oder schlimmeres).


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dum meinst ob es FFA PVP Server gibt.  Nein sowas gibts nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erze/Kräuter/Leder Farmen? Vielleicht hat man vergessen vorher die Berufe zu skillen? Möchte einen Freund durch eine Instanz ziehen oder ihm beim Leveln helfen? Die "Oldschool Tarrens Mill und Southshore Raids" ?

Das sind all solche Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Jo (20. August 2008)

außerdem ist das interessante am RvR ja auch das Zusammenspiel... durch dieses Prinzip müssen sich Leute zusammenschließen, um eine schlagkräftige Truppe abzugeben. Für eins gegen eins Duelle sind immer noch Beat Em Ups am besten. :-P


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Es gab vor WoW Spiele die ohne klar definierte Klassen auskamen, sondern die Chars haben sich über ausgewählten Skills definiert. Pre-NGE SWG wäre ein Beispiel.



Wie du schon sagtest, ohne klar definierte Klasse, ich sagte ja auch nur das wenn es richtige Klassen/Karrieren gibt, dass es dann irgendwie logisch ist das man nicht gegen jeden gleich ankommt...
Und wie sowieso schon gesagt wurde, nix SoloPvP sondern Team!RvR!


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Seko! schrieb:


> Erze/Kräuter/Leder Farmen? Vielleicht hat man vergessen vorher die Berufe zu skillen? Möchte einen Freund durch eine Instanz ziehen oder ihm beim Leveln helfen? Die "Oldschool Tarrens Mill und Southshore Raids" ?
> 
> Das sind all solche Sachen
> 
> ...




Nochmal über WAR informieren.....du hast hier nichts zum farmen---->brauchst deswegen nicht in Low Tiers zurück.

Freund helfen beim Leveln?---->geh auf den Core Server da kannst du ihm bei jeder PQ helfen. Im PvP den kleinen helfen---->unfair.

PvP Raiden Southshore und TM? Dann brauchst du dich nicht über mangelende "flexibilität" in War zu beschweren. Du raidest da auch nur die T4 immer wieder.

Dort wo du Wachen einfach "umklatschen" kannst hast du nichts verloren.


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Hmm..und wo ist dann der Unterschied zwischen PvP und normalen Server? Oder kann ich wie bei WoW ins Gebiet der anderen Fraktion und dann da rum kloppen??


die gebiete sind in tiers aufgeteilt insgesamt glaub ich gibt es 4 davon, da wird es dann festungen zum erobern geben usw.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Seko! schrieb:


> Erze/Kräuter/Leder Farmen? Vielleicht hat man vergessen vorher die Berufe zu skillen?



Dann kannste ja Mats im AH kaufen und brauchst nicht den Newbies ihre Questmobs dafür AOE wegfarmen. (Wobei das Problem ja wie gesagt sowiso nur auf dem PvP Server existiert)



Seko! schrieb:


> Möchte einen Freund durch eine Instanz ziehen oder ihm beim Leveln helfen?



Das ist kein Wow, da gibts nicht überall Instanzen.



Seko! schrieb:


> Die "Oldschool Tarrens Mill und Southshore Raids" ?



Die von Mitgliedern dieses Levelbereiches ausgefochten werden sollten. Genau wegen sowas gibts ein huhn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> die gebiete sind in tiers aufgeteilt insgesamt glaub ich gibt es 4 davon, da wird es dann festungen zum erobern geben usw.




Grob sieht das T4 so aus:


       Chaosstadt

PvE-------RvR------PVE
            Grenzfeste
  ||-------|||||||||------||
  ||-------|||||||||------||
  ||-------|||||||||------||   T4 Chaos
  ||-------|||||||||------||
  ||-------|||||||||------||
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
  ||-------|||||||||------||      T4 Neutral
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
  ||-------|||||||||------||      T4 Imperium
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
  ||-------|||||||||------|| 
            Grenzfeste
             Altdorf


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze muss man sich 3 mal vorstellen, denn solch eine Karte existiert für jedes Völkerpaar.

Gelb bedeutet Neutral bzw. umkämpft. Das mittlere T4 Gebiet(Praag) ist bereits von der Zerstörung eingenommen worden. Da die Ordnung nicht das darunterliegende Gebiet(Reikland) kontrolliert, kann sie auch nicht das mittlere Gebiet(Praag) angreifen (erkennbar an dem Vorhängeschloss).

Also einfach an allen Gebieten vorbei rennen und das letzte Gebiet vor der Hauptstadt einnehmen ist nicht


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

Bei einigen Aussagen sieht man deutlich wie sehr sich Wow in die Hirne gefressen hat! In WAR musst du nicht in ein Lowlevl Gebiet um gutes lustiges spannendes Pvp zun haben Pvp begleitet dich von lvl 1 bis lvl 40!


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Ok jetzt versteh ich allmählich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Balancing unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*heimlich auf Hühner Raid vorbereit*


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

Ich find Hünchen cool!Sollte ich auf einen Open RVR Server gehn werde ich sicher gehn das ich alles im meinen Level Bereich erkundet hab!sollte ich den wunsch verspüren in ein Lowlevel Gebiet zurück zu kehren, dann nur an der Spitze eine 1000 Huhn armee


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

gründen wir eine Hühner Fraktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer schließt sich mir an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Rache der Hühner unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (20. August 2008)

@ Seko...

Nichts ggn Türken oder so aber 

1. Deine signaturflagge geht mir auf die ommel ( nein ich schalt nicht alle signaturen aus weil die andern find ich net)
2. Es ist der Squi>>g<<treiber nicht Squiptreiber

 mfg Sani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> @ Seko...
> 
> Nichts ggn Türken oder so aber
> 
> ...



Dankeschön wegen Squiq unso werd ich jetzt mal verbessern.

Und die Türkische Sig werde ich nicht rausnehmen. Die liegt mir so sehr am Herzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Bei einigen Aussagen sieht man deutlich wie sehr sich Wow in die Hirne gefressen hat! In WAR musst du nicht in ein Lowlevl Gebiet um gutes lustiges spannendes Pvp zun haben Pvp begleitet dich von lvl 1 bis lvl 40!



Bischen mehr als "begleiten" ist es schon, vom Konzept her.

Wiedermal am Chaos RvR:

Im T1 es gibt im RvR Gebiet eine kleine Stadt, auf einem Platz steht eine bewachte Fahne und in einem Haus steht eine bewachte Fahne. Ein größeres Strandstück folgt dort ist ein kleiner Hafen.
Auf einem Schiff befindet sich eine Fahne und die 4te Fahne ist auf/in einer Insel Höhle.

Man versucht jetzt alle Fahnen zu erobern. 4 Champions + 1 Hero wegprügeln und alle feindlichen Spieler fern halten. Pro Fahne braucht man mehr als 3 Mann, weil der Spawn zu schnell ist bzw die Wachen zu zäh.

Ist kein Feind mehr an der Fahne kann man sie "markieren" count down von 3 Minuten beginnt. 
In dieser Zeit kann man (der Feind) die Fahne noch "retten".
Sind die 3 Minuten um ist die Fahne 15 Minuten sicher---->dann spawnen die eigenen Wachen.
Wer sich beim "markieren" und beim "erobern" in Fahnennähe aufhält bekommt saftig RvR Punkte.


T2:
Hier gibt es ebenfalls Fahnen allerdings auch 2 Festungen. Festungen haben vor dem Tor 4 Wachen, eine Streife läuft ausenrum.
Drinnen sind 4 Wachen auf Championstufe + 4 Champions mit Held auf der nächsten Ebene (Oben stehen auch noch ein paar und auf den Zinnen laufen einige normale Gegner)
Belagerungswaffen werden benötigt.

T3:
Die Fahnen sind jetzt in Gebäuden und meist auch durch Mauern und strategische geographische Gegebenheiten schwerer zu ereichen (solange mal jemand verteidigt)
Beispielsweise befindet sich eine Fahne auf einem Hang, am Fuß des Hanges ist eine Mauer mit einem Tor.  Links im Berg gibts eine Höhle durch die man "unter der Mauer durch" kann.
Festungen haben hier ein zweite Mauer, die extra befestigt werden kann (Belagerungswaffen)

T4:
Festungen sind nun völlig umschlossen von Mauern und haben mehrere "Hintertüren" für die Verteidiger wärend Angreifer durch die beiden Haupttore müssen.
Vom Ausentor zum Innentor ist ist noch ein relativ freier Innenhof im Weg (Gebäude Friedhöfe etc)
Man hat nicht ewig Zeit vom Ausentor zum Innentor zu kommen, weil das Ausentor wieder spawned.....falls man dann im Innenhof überannt wird steht man wieder ganz drausen.
Festungen kann man eigentlich mit 10 Spielern erobern allerdings nur bei 0 Verteidigern....falls jemand verteidigt braucht man schon 20+. Wird gleich mit 40 Mann oder mehr  verteidigt, kann man sich da teilweise die Zähne dran ausbeisen.

Grenzfestung:
Zeitlimit 1h sonst reset zur Neutralzone.
Hier gibt is in der Außenmauer 3 Tore allerdings wimmelt es hier vor Npcs....Die Festung ist aber bei 0-10 Verteidigern auch mit 20-30 Mann zu knacken.


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

hört sich interessant an und wie spielt es sich?

Edith= und wenn man stirbt? kann man dann wieder in die schlacht eingreifen?(also bei festungen erobern)


----------



## Hocke (20. August 2008)

Wie sieht es denn bitte schön mit den Möglichkeiten aus, wenn man sich nach einem Kampf selbst heilen muss, weil kein Heiler dabei ist oder man es selber nicht kann. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeiten der 1. Hilfe um sich mit Verbänden zu versorgen?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bitte schön mit den Möglichkeiten aus, wenn man sich nach einem Kampf selbst heilen muss, weil kein Heiler dabei ist oder man es selber nicht kann. Gibt es auch die Möglichkeiten der 1. Hilfe um sich mit Verbänden zu versorgen?



Wenn du aus dem Kampf gehst (einfach ein gutes Stück abseits stehst) reggst du. Kann es jetzt nur aus der Sicht des Chosen angeben....8 Sekunden von 50hp auf 7800hp "in etwa".
Du musst aber noch die Zeit einrechnen die du brauchst um vom Kampf weg zu kommen. (Da bleibt man besser stehen bzw geht aus der Schußbahn und wartet das man geheilt wird...meistens bekommt man die Heilung aber konstant)

Solang du im Kampf stehst ist deine einzige Heilungsmöglichkeit......ein Heiler. Naja ein Trank wirkt auch, aber der nächste BW verpasst dir dann schon einen Feuerball der 5x soviel Schaden macht wie der Trank heilt.



Marcel_95 schrieb:


> Edith= und wenn man stirbt? kann man dann wieder in die schlacht eingreifen?(also bei festungen erobern)


Solange ein Heiler lebt (genug da sind) bekommst du recht schnell (fast sofort) einen Belebungszauber ab. Dein Char drückt sich langsam wieder vom Boden hoch nimt die Waffe wieder auf und weiter gehts (kein "aufploppen" sondern eine echte Animation beim beleben)


----------



## hale (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wenn du aus dem Kampf gehst (einfach ein gutes Stück abseits stehst) reggst du. Kann es jetzt nur aus der Sicht des Chosen angeben....8 Sekunden von 50hp auf 7800hp "in etwa".
> Du musst aber noch die Zeit einrechnen die du brauchst um vom Kampf weg zu kommen. (Da bleibt man besser stehen bzw geht aus der Schußbahn und wartet das man geheilt wird...meistens bekommt man die Heilung aber konstant)
> 
> Solang du im Kampf stehst ist deine einzige Heilungsmöglichkeit......ein Heiler.



kann ich daraus schließen das es keine heiltränke gibt?

argh schreib das doch gleich dazu ;D

und nochma ganz am rande ich hab mir heut morgen nach langem ringen dann doch die preorder für 42&#8364; gekauft und hatte angst das die vllt nochma billiger wird... aber seht euch mal den preis bei amazon im moment an oO also ganz ehrlich wer bezahlt über 100&#8364; dafür? und wie kann man vorallem so dreist sein so viel für etwas zu verlangen das eigentlich kostenlos sein sollte?


----------



## Dreonidas (20. August 2008)

Noch eine Fraghe zu den Hybrid-Karrieren wie z.B. den Jünger. Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass wenn man ihn max dmg skillt er es nicht mit einem DD in punkto Schaden aufnehmen kann. Und wie schauts in punkto Heilung aus? Wenn man ihn max auf Heal skillt, ist er dann auch schwächer als ein reiner Healer? 

Ist es nicht dann sinnvoller sich einen reinen DD/Heiler auszusuchen?


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Noch eine Fraghe zu den Hybrid-Karrieren wie z.B. den Jünger. Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass wenn man ihn max dmg skillt er es nicht mit einem DD in punkto Schaden aufnehmen kann. Und wie schauts in punkto Heilung aus? Wenn man ihn max auf Heal skillt, ist er dann auch schwächer als ein reiner Healer?
> 
> Ist es nicht dann sinnvoller sich einen reinen DD/Heiler auszusuchen?


Quatsch! Ein Hybird wird, egal wie du ihn skillst, nie an an das Damage- oder Heilpotential der reiner Dmg/Heilklasse kommen.


----------



## Seko! (20. August 2008)

Hab ebenfalls eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wie sieht den der Schaden des Squiqtreibas aus? Wie spielt sich die Klasse? Skillungsmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Noch eine Fraghe zu den Hybrid-Karrieren wie z.B. den Jünger. Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass wenn man ihn max dmg skillt er es nicht mit einem DD in punkto Schaden aufnehmen kann. Und wie schauts in punkto Heilung aus? Wenn man ihn max auf Heal skillt, ist er dann auch schwächer als ein reiner Healer?
> 
> Ist es nicht dann sinnvoller sich einen reinen DD/Heiler auszusuchen?



Was die Heilungsleistung angeht....Zelot>Schami>Jünger 
Ich glaube bei der Ordnung ist es Erzmagier>Runenpriester>Siggi

Das können die jeweiligen "Heilerspieler" aber besser angeben Ich glaube der Schami ist eher richtung Gruppen Heal gut und der Zelot hat die stärkeren Einzelheilungen.
jedenfalls seh ich im Zweifelfall eher zu den Zeloten zu retten als den Jünger.....


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

Heiltränke gibs ja auch noch!Aber Verbände wohl eher nicht, oder?


----------



## Dreonidas (20. August 2008)

> Quatsch! Ein Hybird wird, egal wie du ihn skillst, nie an an das Damage- oder Heilpotential der reiner Dmg/Heilklasse kommen.



Na darums gehts mir doch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat denn ein Hybrid überhaupt einen Sinn? Nicht lieber einen reinen DD/Heiler in die Gruppe nehmen?

Edit:
Nicht dass man diskriminiert wird, nur weil man einen Hybriden genommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (20. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> *Naja ich sag mal so die Skilltrees bringen NICHTS*, immgegensatz zu WOW , *da man nur Skills,Moral,Taktiten bekommt, also keine Passive verbesserung*, somit kann man sich auch nicht aus seiner Rolle sprechen in dem man sagt ich bin anderst geskillt.
> Den man hat bis auf 2-3 skills alles gleich und somit auch die >Heilskills.



Hm... bißerl verschwendetes Potential, wie ich finde, denn durch die Gewichtung der eigenen Skillung, kann man den Charakter nicht seinen persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen und ihn vom Skill her individualisieren. Sehr schade. Demnach gleicht jeder Charakter eines Archetypen dem anderen und macht das wiederholte spielen der selben Karriere uninteressant, da ich diesen Archetyp immer gleich spielen muß, da es von der Skillung her auch gar nicht anders geht...

PS: Das Beispiel mit dem (Schatten) Priester in WOW ist wirklich das Paradebeispiel für mich. Ganz klassisch ein und dieselbe Klasse, eine Seite Weiß, die andere Schwarz und somit vollkommen unterschiedlich zu spielen und zu gebrauchen. Ähnliches hätte ich mir auch für WAR gewünscht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig enttäuschte Grüße, Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Na darums gehts mir doch....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja der Schami ist ja ein Hybrid....ich hab ihn als Tank lieber in der Gruppe als einen Jünger.


----------



## Lari (20. August 2008)

Achja, falls jemand wissen will, wie so ein Kampf vor einem Keep aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Screenshot aus einem Tier2 open RvR Gebiet, rechts oben sieht man 'ne Ecke vom Keep.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schon was älter, Performance war da schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

weiß jemand wie der erzmagier als karriere so ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: denkt euch bei meiner signatur den Hochelfen einfach vor^^


----------



## Coltius (20. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Als Jahrelanger DAoC Spieler würde mich mal interessieren, ob man bei WAR auch so ein Spielgefühl hat, wie bei DAoC?
Diese frage ist eher an Spieler gerichtet, die auch schon DAoC gespielt haben. Denn diese wissen wovon ich spreche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für mich ist es wichtig, das man im PvP schöne lange Schlachten führen kann. Ob nun Zerg gegen Zerg kämpft oder gute Gruppe gegen Zerg oder Gruppe gegen Gruppe. Das gab es bei DAoC auch schon immer in allen Formen.

2te Frage: 

Hat man im PvP auch die Möglichkeit, als sehr gut eingespielte Gruppe gegen zahlenmäßig überlegene Gegner an zu kommen? Oder wird man so wie man es oft schon gelesen hat durch die wenige individualität der Charaktäre einfach nur überrannt? 

So falls diese Fragen schon beantwortet wurden möchte ich mich diesbezüglich schon einmal entschuldigen aber 23 Seiten + in diesem Beitrag sind mir etwas zu viel um es durch zu arbeiten und die SuFu war da auch nicht so genau.

mfg
Coltius


----------



## Billyjoe19x (20. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Achja, falls jemand wissen will, wie so ein Kampf vor einem Keep aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kleiner Git und Lakai zwischen dem Char namen und der Gilde sind das die "Titel" oder "Gildenränge"?


----------



## Ichweissnichts (20. August 2008)

Puh, 29 Seiten. Ich habe mich ein wenig durchgekämpft, mich jetzt aber dann doch mal registriert, um ein paar Fragen los zu werden.
Als WOW Spieler (bis Mitte September zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), beziehe ich mich einfach mal auf WOW Bergleiche. Also erstmal 2 Fragen:

1. Wie tankt man im PVP gegen andere Spieler?

Aus WOW bin ich es gewohnt, dass wenn man im PVP einen Krieger mit Schild sieht, einfach an diesem vorbei (oder durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) rennt, und hinter ihm die DD's und Heiler niederprügelt.
Wie kann ich in WAR effektiv gegen andere Spieler tanken? Im PVE bekomme ich Aggro, aber andere Spieler können ja einfach an mir vorbei laufen. Sieht es dann im Kampf so aus, dass mein Gegenüber 2 Schritte nach links macht (von mir aus gesehen), und ich dann auch 2 Schritte nach links machen muss, um ihn zu blockieren? Dann sähe die ganze Taktik ja so auch, dass der Gegner versucht, an mir vorbei zu laufen, und ich immer versuchen muss, mich ihm in den Weg zu stellen. Oder habe ich als Tank effektive Möglichkeiten, einen Gegner an mich zu binden, um ihn von meinen anderen Leuten fernzuhalten?


2. Gibt es einen "Stunlock"?

In WOW nervt es mich immer, wenn man im Stunlock stirbt, ohne auch nur 1 mal eine Chance zu haben, seinen Charakter in dem Kampf zu spielen. Aufgrund des höheren CD scheinen die Kämpfe in WAR etwas ruhiger und taktischer abzulaufen, von daher dürfte ein effektiver Stunlock ja kaum möglich sein. Sind die CC Möglichkeiten in WAR auch so "extrem", oder hat man dort mehr Gelegenheit, die Fähigkeiten seines Charas auch mal auszuspielen?


Das wären erstmal meine 2 brennensten Fragen, weitere werden bestimmt folgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Billyjoe19x schrieb:


> Das kleiner Git und Lakai zwischen dem Char namen und der Gilde sind das die "Titel" oder "Gildenränge"?



RvR Ränge. man bekommt alle 10 RvR Ränge einen neuen Titel. Diese Tietel sind aber nochmal Volksbezogen. 

Kleine Git ist nur für Goblins.


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

kann man eigentlich seine freigeschaltenen Titel auch über den Charakterkopf anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich seine freigeschaltenen Titel auch über den Charakterkopf anzeigen lassen?



Ja und es gibt MASSIG zur Auswahl.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> 1. Wie tankt man im PVP gegen andere Spieler?
> 2. Gibt es einen "Stunlock"?


1. http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1363 oder so http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1360 oder oder oder
2. Nein, es gibt Stuns, aber keine "Stunlocks"


----------



## Clubmaster (20. August 2008)

hale schrieb:


> kann ich daraus schließen das es keine heiltränke gibt?
> 
> argh schreib das doch gleich dazu ;D
> 
> und nochma ganz am rande ich hab mir heut morgen nach langem ringen dann doch die preorder für 42€ gekauft und hatte angst das die vllt nochma billiger wird... aber seht euch mal den preis bei amazon im moment an oO also ganz ehrlich wer bezahlt über 100€ dafür? und wie kann man vorallem so dreist sein so viel für etwas zu verlangen das eigentlich kostenlos sein sollte?




Es gibt Tränke aller Art sind aber eher HoT. Und was die Preise angeht: Angebot und Nachfrage halt.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Puh, 29 Seiten. Ich habe mich ein wenig durchgekämpft, mich jetzt aber dann doch mal registriert, um ein paar Fragen los zu werden.
> Als WOW Spieler (bis Mitte September zumindest
> 
> 
> ...



Naja ich geh mal wieder vom Chosen aus....die anderen Tanks sollen die jeweiligen Tester machen.

Knockdown 4 Sekunden. Wenn das trifft ist der Gegner faktisch tot, weil das jeder ausnutzt (kein Ausweichen/parieren/blocken möglich somit bekommt er alles voll reingedrückt)
Knockback wirft den Gegner von Hängen....bis er wieder oben ist, ist es zu spät oder wirf ihn zu deinen eigenen Melee DDlern die ihn freudig zerhäckseln.
Taunt= gegner macht nur noch am Tank vollen Schaden und kann die anderen nicht mehr effektiv bekämpfen.

Auren:
Nimm dem Gegner Stärke weg und erhöhe deine/die Team Stärke
Nimm dem Gegner Zähigkeit weg und erhöhe die eigene /die des eigenen Teams
Reduziere die Resistenzen des Gegners und erhöhe die eigenen /die des Teams.......jeglicher physischer/geistiger/elemetarer Schaden trifft stärker und richt bei den eigenen leuten weniger an
AOE Aura richtet konstant Schaden im Umkreis an = wirksam gegen Schleichende Hexenjäger.
Heilungsaura....jeder der davon beeinflusst wird wird bei Blocken/parieren geringfügig geheilt (hilft den Melee DDs wenn sie parieren)
Eine Aura wirft dmg zurück wenn jemand das beeinflusste Ziel magisch angreift.



Edit unten: Wenn ich dreonidas zitiere ist auch er gemeint

ICH bin der Tank und ich habe den SCHAMI lieber als HEILER in der Gruppe als einen heilenden JÜNGER


----------



## Hocke (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Naja der Schami ist ja ein Hybrid....ich hab ihn als Tank lieber in der Gruppe als einen Jünger.



Schamies können tanken? Hatte bisher gedacht, dass sie Heilerklassen sind, die auch DMG machen können. 
Aber, als Tank? ODer war es ein Fehler deinerseits, dass Du eventuell jemand anderen meinst aber an ihn gedacht hast?


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

Clubmaster schrieb:


> Ja und es gibt MASSIG zur Auswahl.



is ja cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> hört sich interessant an und wie spielt es sich?



Drücken wir es mal so aus.
Gestern haben ca. 40 Zerstörungsspieler ne Order Burg gestürmt. Die Order wurden zwar in die Burg zurückgedrängt und wurden mit aufgebauten Katapulten beschossen, konnten die meisten jedoch durch Ausfälle und auf der Mauer errichtete Kanonen und andere Verteidigungsanlagen zerstören.

Mit ein wenig Glück zugegeben hielt die Verteidigung dann auch.
Jetzt stelle man sich sowas mal mit ein paar hundert Spielern vor *g*.


Allerdings steht und fällt der Spielspass natürlich mit der Spielerzahl und der Ausgeglichenheit der Seiten. Somit wird es erst das Release zeigen wie es sich spielt.


----------



## Dreonidas (20. August 2008)

> http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=1363



Find ich megaklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine nächste Frage bezieht zum Chatten in War. Sind Ordnung und Zerstörung getrennt? Gibt es sowas wie Sprache (z.B. WoW)? 
Wäre klasse wenn sich zwei gegnerische Gruppe sich treffen und erstmal ein paar "Dialoge" führen, bevor es zur Sache kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder mitten im Kampf ein paar Kriegsschreie loslässt und jeder würde es auch verstehen. Würde ich gut als Stimmungsmacher zählen.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (20. August 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, Gott sei Dank habe ich ab dem 15.09 Urlaub, hört sich alles sehr gut an.

Dann noch eine Frage, die mir noch im Kopf umher schwebt:

Wie sieht es mit der Charaktererstellung aus? Kann man auf einem Server Charaktere beider Seiten haben, oder muss man sich eben 1 Server für Chaos aussuchen, und 1 für Ordnung?
Bei WOW kann man auf PVE-Servern ja auf beiden Seiten Charaktere haben, PVP-Server nur 1 Seite. Ich gehe im Moment davon aus, dass man "nur" (ist ja auch sinnvoll) 1 Seite pro Server spielen kann.

Danke schonmal wieder im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (20. August 2008)

Jo ist so. Du kannst nur Spieler einer Fraktion auf einem Server erstellen.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Es gibt für keine Klasse DIE Skillung so viel steht fest. Jeder der 3 Pfade einer Klasse ist attraktiv und in jedem Pfad gibt es 1-2 sehr gute Skills/Taktiken/Moral. Das wichtigste ist ja, dass fast alle Fähigkeiten (Kernfähigkeiten) einem Pfad zugeordnet sind und sich durch Skillung dieses Pfades auch verbessern.

Alle Pfade haben ihren Vor und Nachteil und ist auf eine Bestimmte Spielweise ausgelegt.

Mal als Beispiel der Schattenkrieger :

Scout :
Sehr hoher Fernkampfschaden und Reichweite aber lange Aufbauzeit der Schüsse. Dafür aber Nahkampfschwach und unbeweglich.


Assault : 
Sehr guter Nahkampfschaden aber wenig um aus der Ferne zu wirken


Skirmish :
Sehr Beweglich, da Schüsse im laufen geschossen werden können aber dafür nur geringer Schaden.  Ebenfalls schwach im Nahkampf aber ein Skirmisher kann den Nahkampf besser vermeiden als ein Scout.


Insgesamt stehen einem 25 Pkt für die Pfade zur Verfügung : 15 braucht man schonmal um einen Pfad aufs maximum zu bringen um möglichst viel aus der gewählten Spielweise raus zu holen. Dann holt man sich noch 2 oder 3 Fähigkeiten aus dem Pfad und hat nur noch 7 Pkt übrig. Als Schattenkrieger Scout ist es da z.b. ganz nützlich diese dann in Assault zu stecken um die Meleeschwäche zu verbessern. Ein Assaulter kann sich aussuchen ob er Scout(mehr Fernkampfschaden) oder Skirmisher(noch Beweglicher) wählt. Man kann als Scouter aber genauso gut in Skirmish noch skillen um ein reiner Bogi zu sein.

Wie gesagt, DIE Skillung gibt es nicht. Und das ist nicht nur beim SW so, sondern bei allen Klassen !!!

Ich hab mim SW ziemlich viel rumprobiert und die Unterschiede (Schaden bzw. Überlebensfähigkeit) sind nicht groß, die Spielweise ist jedesmal jedoch komplett anders.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Jo ist so. Du kannst nur Spieler einer Fraktion auf einem Server erstellen.


Huh wat?

Wenn ich also einen Zerstörung-Char auf Server "Soundso - Core" mache, kann ich dort nicht mehr Ordnung erstellen?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Huh wat?
> 
> Wenn ich also einen Zerstörung-Char auf Server "Soundso - Core" mache, kann ich dort nicht mehr Ordnung erstellen?



Genau


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Huh wat?
> 
> Wenn ich also einen Zerstörung-Char auf Server "Soundso - Core" mache, kann ich dort nicht mehr Ordnung erstellen?



Ja genau so ist es. 

grund :

- Spionage
- Winning Team joiner


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand das beantworten könnte.Danke im schonmal.

Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch im pvp aus kann man als Einzelkämpfer viel erreichen oder wird er nach wenigen Minuten Sterben ?

Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch mit dem Auserwählten aus ?


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand das beantworten könnte.Danke im schonmal.
> 
> Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch im pvp aus kann man als Einzelkämpfer viel erreichen oder wird er nach wenigen Minuten Sterben ?
> 
> Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch mit dem Auserwählten aus ?




Du schon wieder.....
Es hat sich immer noch nichts geändert. 

Auserwählter= Tank. In keinster Weise kommst du an den Schaden eines DDlers ran. Du kannst auch nicht auf Damge skillen. Ich kau das ganze nicht schon wieder durch....der eine Thread war genug.

Einzelkämpfer= tot. Wer nicht auf die anderen eingeht (ihnen hilft/sie schützt) wird kein Land sehen.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...47071&st=60 <----Nicht nochmal!


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand das beantworten könnte.Danke im schonmal.
> 
> Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch im pvp aus kann man als Einzelkämpfer viel erreichen oder wird er nach wenigen Minuten Sterben ?
> 
> Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch mit dem Auserwählten aus ?



Also dass WAR ein Gruppen RvR Spiel ist sollte eigentlich Antwort genug sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solo kann man kaum was schaffen, denn man kommt aus dem Kampfmodus nur sehr schwer raus und regeneriert von daher keine Lebenspunkte. Dazu gibt es keine Roxxor-Klasse die alles umhaut.

Die einzigen die auf Dauer überleben würden sind die Heiler wegen der Selbstheilfunktion aber ein Solo-Heiler wäre Verschwendung.

WAR ist auf Gruppenkämpfe ausgelegt nicht auf 1v1´s.

Solo Möchtegern Roxxor werden sofort untergehen !! Wer mit den anderen nicht zusammenspielen will/kann wird in WAR nichts erreichen.


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja genau so ist es.
> 
> grund :
> 
> ...


Bah, scheiße. Muss ich wohl 2 Core Server nehmen. Naja, Sinn macht es so oder so in einem PvP Spiel.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wäre sehr nett wenn jemand das beantworten könnte.Danke im schonmal.
> 
> Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch im pvp aus kann man als Einzelkämpfer viel erreichen oder wird er nach wenigen Minuten Sterben ?
> 
> Wie sieht es Gameplay-technisch mit dem Auserwählten aus ?



Dadurch das manche Leute schon ihr zusammenspiel verstehen wirste nur auf Gruppentreffen. Ein 1on1 mit einem Mitspieler der anderen Fraktion hatte ich bisher nicht wirklich erlebt. Daher ist man aber wie man es schon vorher geahnt hatte, als Einzelspieler nicht der burner im Spiel. Man ist einfach sehr auf andere Spieler angewiesen was natürlich auch in manch Situation ein Manko seien kann.

Den Chosen hatte ich bisher nur 1 Tag oder so gespielt, also nicht ausgiebig. Ich finde ihn sehr ausgereift und nunja, soweit weiß ich auch nicht viel zu sagen. Also kurz gesagt, diese Klasse steht für den release bereit. Wieviel dmg er macht etc stehen 2-3 Seiten weiter glaub ich. Aber nochmal: Er ist auch mit 2Händer kein richtiger DDler, dafür ist er auch nicht vorgesehen. Er ist Tank und ein richtiger MeleeDD übersteigt sein DMG enorm.



Was ich aber mal zu dem Thema posten muss ist, das ich etwas verwirrt bin da mir der Kampf mit den Mobs ziemlich ausgereift aussieht, quasi noch sehr verbuggt. Genauso sieht es aus mit dem Löwen vom White Lion.

Wie sieht ihr es?


----------



## Draco1985 (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Einzelkämpfer= tot. Wer nicht auf die anderen eingeht (ihnen hilft/sie schützt) wird kein Land sehen.



Und das ist IMO die beste Nachricht in Bezug auf WAR die es überhaupt gibt. Schön dass es nicht nur in der Theorie so aussieht, sondern anscheinend auch funktioniert.

Übrigens: Ich hatte gestern Abend eine Frage gestellt von der ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß ob sie doch noch beantwortet wurde. Sorry wenn ihr euch wegen mir widerholen müsst.

Die Frage lautet: Wie sieht es mit dem PvP-Tanksystem aus? Taugt das soviel wie versprochen wurde oder ist es relativ einfach, die Tanks zu ignorieren und über die Supporter und DDs herzufallen?


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und das ist IMO die beste Nachricht in Bezug auf WAR die es überhaupt gibt. Schön dass es nicht nur in der Theorie so aussieht, sondern anscheinend auch funktioniert.
> 
> Übrigens: Ich hatte gestern Abend eine Frage gestellt von der ich ehrlich gesagt nicht weiß ob sie doch noch beantwortet wurde. Sorry wenn ihr euch wegen mir widerholen müsst.
> 
> Die Frage lautet: Wie sieht es mit dem PvP-Tanksystem aus? Taugt das soviel wie versprochen wurde oder ist es relativ einfach, die Tanks zu ignorieren und über die Supporter und DDs herzufallen?



Das größte Problem in WAR ist momentan das gezerge und dass viele nur Caster spielen. So kommt es fast nie dazu, dass 2 Schlachten wirklich aufeinander treffen. Vielmehr ist es ein belauern und wenn ein Tank in Reichweite läuft wird er sofort von 10 Caster umgenuked.

Kann selber dazu deswegen nichts sagen. Ich denke im Zergkampf isses nicht so wichtig. Im Gruppenkampf könnte es aber durchaus wichtig sein.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (20. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das größte Problem in WAR ist momentan das gezerge und dass viele nur Caster spielen. So kommt es fast nie dazu, dass 2 Schlachten wirklich aufeinander treffen. Vielmehr ist es ein belauern und wenn ein Tank in Reichweite läuft wird er sofort von 10 Caster umgenuked.
> 
> Kann selber dazu deswegen nichts sagen. Ich denke im Zergkampf isses nicht so wichtig. Im Gruppenkampf könnte es aber durchaus wichtig sein.



 kann ich nur zustimmen da es wirklich ein reines belauern ist. Wenn man als Tank vorne steht trotz Hold the Line etc. geht man schnell down wenn man keine Heiler hinter sich stehen hat. Geschweige läuft auch keiner hinterher. 

Also es wird nur von der Entfernung beschossen da es wirklich zu viele Caster auf dem Feld gibt.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Was übrigens auch noch nicht gesagt wurde :

Das Gruppenfindesystem :

Meiner Meinung nach das beste was es gibt. Mit einem Knopfdruck bekommt man sofort offene Gruppen in seiner Umgebung angezeigt, man wird auch informiert ob Gruppen in der Nähe sind und nicht nur Gruppen auch Warbands (Raids) bekommt man angezeigt. Dazu noch wie weit man es zum Gruppenanführer hat und was das Ziel der Gruppe ist.

Noch besser : Stellt der Gruppenführer die Gruppe als "offen" ein, kann jeder einfach beitreten und ist sofort dabei. Vor allem bei Quests bietet sich sowas sehr gut an.  Viele sind ja zu faul die anderen in der Umgebung anzusprechen. In WAR machst einfach ne Gruppe auf und die anderen bekommen direkt angezeigt, dass eine Gruppe in der Nähe ist.

Einfacher an eine Gruppe zu kommen geht wirklich nicht mehr !!!


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Angenommen du kommst gerade im T4 an.
Jetzt machst du das "offene Gruppe Menü" auf und siehst folgendes:

"Spielername (2/6) PVE 10 Min" = Das ist eine normale Gruppe die gerade questet und von deiner Position aus 10 Min laufweg entfernt ist.
"Spielername (20/24) RvR 12 Min" = Das ist eine Warband die gerade im RvR Gebiet kämpft.
"Spielername (12/24) PQ 1 Min" = Das ist eine Gruppe die sich gerade in deiner unmittelbaren Nähe durch eine PQ kämpft.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry838287 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du schon wieder.....
> Es hat sich immer noch nichts geändert.
> 
> Auserwählter= Tank. In keinster Weise kommst du an den Schaden eines DDlers ran. Du kannst auch nicht auf Damge skillen. Ich kau das ganze nicht schon wieder durch....der eine Thread war genug.
> ...



Das was du mir grad erklärt hast weis ich ja schon ich wolte etwas genauere Information wie es zb aussieht mit den Skills und wie er es etwas genauer schaft das alle auf ihn rumhacken ^^ aba thx nochmal


----------



## Arben (20. August 2008)

Das klingt auf jeden Fall super. 
Sollte also auch ohne Gilde bzw nen großen Kreis an Spielern die man kennt überhaupt kein Problem sein Gruppen für etweige Aktivitäten zu finden.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Das was du mir grad erklärt hast weis ich ja schon ich wolte etwas genauere Information wie es zb aussieht mit den Skills und wie er es etwas genauer schaft das alle auf ihn rumhacken ^^ aba thx nochmal



Wie sich der Chosen spielt habe ich weiter oben (gar nicht weit) bereits geschrieben.

Beitrag 577 dieses Threads


----------



## Sanitäter (20. August 2008)

@Stancer 

Glaub weiter oben sind 2 links zu den Tank skills Guard und Taunt...

Also bei Guard teilst du den schaden des zu beschützenden glaube ich verstanden zu haben ... also wird es der angreifer schwerer haben sein ziel zu töten ( zb Robenträger) weil du ja die hälfte seines Schades übernimmst. Also muss er gezwungenermaßen dich angreifen damit dieser Debuff weg geht

Bei Taunt handelt es sich um ein Auraähnlihcen effekt der nur noch 30 % des verursachten schadens im umkreis des Kriegers zulässt. DH, auch hier machste 70% weniger schaden und bist quasi gezwungen den Krieger zur strecke zu bringen damit die andern wieder vollen schaden kassieren.

Berichtigt mich wenn ich was falsch verstanden habe 

Mfg Sani


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> @Stancer
> 
> Glaub weiter oben sind 2 links zu den Tank skills Guard und Taunt...
> 
> ...



Vielen dank aber weits du auch wie es zb mit den Schaden von Fernkämpfern aussieht ?


----------



## Sanitäter (20. August 2008)

denke mal der wird sich genauso verhalten wie von nahkämpfern...

alles was im umkreis der aura sich aufhält bekommt nur 30 % des eigentlichen schadens. gilt sowohl für meele aus range dmg.

Denke ich. Was anderes wäre doch fürn Ar*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (20. August 2008)

Weis net ob die frage hier schon war ... wenn ja sry ...

So nu die Frage:

Die einträge im Wälzer des Wissens. Sind die Char übergreifend oder muss ich jedes mal ein neues anfangen ?


----------



## Rayon (20. August 2008)

Zählen nur für einen Char.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Muss dazu sagen : Allein das suchen nach neuen Einträgen macht schon immensen spass. Man rennt nicht mehr stupide von A nach B wie es das Quest vorgibt oder redet nur mit den nötigsten NPC.

Wenn ich durch die Welt renne, laufe ich überall hin was mir verdächtig ausschaut und erkunde so jeden Winkel auf der Jagd nach neuen Einträgen.
Die Titel die man da manchmal bekommt sind extrem lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...400#post1152400
hier würd über das Mastery System geredet!Klingt für mich nicht nach zu wenig Optionen


----------



## Curentix (20. August 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Gibt es weibliche Orks?


Es gibt auch keine männliche Orks! Orks in Warhammer sind asexuell und reproduzieren sich über Sporen. 



> http://thegreenskin.com/greenskin-lore/#orcs
> 
> 2.3 Reproduction and Origin
> 
> Orcs reproduce through spores, which shed from them throughout life and are given off in large quantities upon death. The spores grow into a plant-like womb underground that nourishes the orc untill he is fully grown. The origins of these spores and how exactly they came to the Old World is unknown, although they could have been unwittingly transported there by the Old Ones. Orcish reproduction makes them notoriously difficult to get rid off. Once you have killed an orc, you must burn its body and the ground it fell upon or new orcs will eventually rise.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. August 2008)

Zum Solo PvP:

Nur damit es beim lesen keiner in den falschen Hals bekommt. Natürlich kann man auch ohne Stammgruppe erfolgreich an einer Schlacht teilnehmen. Man sollte sich eben dann nur andere Spieler suchen und mit diesen zusammen ein Ziel verfolgen.

Alleingänger werden meist einfach abgeschlachtet.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Ich habe gemerkt das die meisten Beta-Tester Warhammer zeit gemeße Namen hatten. Ist es so wie bei Hdr Online das nur solche namen zulässig sind oder kann man auch andere namen für seinen Charakter nehmen ?


----------



## Arben (20. August 2008)

Meinste ansatzweise RP-Taugliche Namen? Wenn ich nur einen Ruler/Basher/Roxer o.ä. sehe, renn ich den GM's die Bude ein...


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

gibt es nun eigentlich events ?
also : weihnachten zum beispiel ?

ps : wird es eigentlich einen warmodelview geben ? gibt ja auch einen wowmodelview....


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Meinste ansatzweise RP-Taugliche Namen? Wenn ich nur einen Ruler/Basher/Roxer o.ä. sehe, renn ich den GM's die Bude ein...



Ja sowas meint ich. Wäre schreklich wenn es solche namen gäbe.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> gibt es nun eigentlich events ?
> also : weihnachten zum beispiel ?
> 
> ps : wird es eigentlich einen warmodelview geben ? gibt ja auch einen wowmodelview....



hmm also Events wird es sicher geben aber keine solchen Funevents wie in WoW, weil das einfach nicht in die Warhammerwelt passen würde, vll wird es irgendwelche Events geben die zur Geschichte der Warhammerwelt passen, wie zb eine Nacht in der die Untoten vermehrt aufstehen usw. Aber so richtig wie Weihnachten Ostern eher nicht.


----------



## Sanitäter (20. August 2008)

wer weis ...

Vielleicht laufen dann die Goblins mit Weihnachtsmützen rum in die Squigs bekommen ne Rudolphnase oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Meinste ansatzweise RP-Taugliche Namen? Wenn ich nur einen Ruler/Basher/Roxer o.ä. sehe, renn ich den GM's die Bude ein...



Gleiches gilt für die ganzen "Blut für den Blutgott" Spinner, die 100%tig kommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Auf nem RP Server kann man die zwar melden, aber auf den anderen denkt man sich nur seinen Teil......


----------



## ExInferis (20. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> hmm also Events wird es sicher geben aber keine solchen Funevents wie in WoW, weil das einfach nicht in die Warhammerwelt passen würde, vll wird es irgendwelche Events geben die zur Geschichte der Warhammerwelt passen, wie zb eine Nacht in der die Untoten vermehrt aufstehen usw. Aber so richtig wie Weihnachten Ostern eher nicht.




Stadt der Dunkelelfen öffnen und dann die Hexenkriegerinnen los lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

ExInferis schrieb:


> Stadt der Dunkelelfen öffnen und dann die Hexenkriegerinnen los lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep genau sowas, "Leute es ist Hexennacht, und wärend der Zeit bekommen die Hexenkriegerinnen einen fetten Buff, und laufen Amok ^^


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Jep genau sowas, "Leute es ist Hexennacht, und wärend der Zeit bekommen die Hexenkriegerinnen einen fetten Buff, und laufen Amok ^^




Wenn das passiert geb ich mir gleich die Kugel.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wenn das passiert geb ich mir gleich die Kugel.




Ingame Nartürlich ^^


----------



## Baldoran (20. August 2008)

ne also ganz ehrlich...
auch wenn die events in WoW keinen guten sinn hatten..
es war immer irgendwie lustig...
und abwechslung...
aber wenn WAR wirklich nonstop trocken am gleichen hängt ist es schon etwas enttäuschend...
aber naja....
muss ja nichts lustiges in WAR rein ...


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

ne frage: kann man auch einzelne teile der rüssi färben oder nur die ganze


----------



## Bawagrog (20. August 2008)

Die Frage wurde garantiert auch schon einige male gestellt, aber gibt es in der aktuellen Version von Warhammer schon eine *Add-on Schnittstelle*, bzw. ist eine solche geplant?


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

sorry für doppel post


----------



## Arben (20. August 2008)

Ich fand die Events alle nervig und nicht wirklich belustigend. Im Endeffekt nur weitere 2 Eventwochen Dailys machen um nen Wappenrock oder so etwas zu erhalten. Dem sollten die PQ's doch ähneln. 

Soweit ich weiss soll es keine AddOnSchnittstelle für DMG-Meters o.ä geben. Hoffe das bleibt auch so.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> ne also ganz ehrlich...
> auch wenn die events in WoW keinen guten sinn hatten..
> es war immer irgendwie lustig...
> und abwechslung...
> ...



Die Welt von Warhammer ist keine Lustiege Welt wie Wow hinter jeder Ecke werden Menschen ermeuchelt,an der Front kämpfen Väter und Söhne und die meisten werden nie wiederkommen da is kein Platz für spiel und spaß Warhammer Online ist keine Kopie von Wow sondern eine eigene düstere Welt und für Spieler gedacht die es satt haben auf das super Bunte und Spaßiege wow.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde garantiert auch schon einige male gestellt, aber gibt es in der aktuellen Version von Warhammer schon eine *Add-on Schnittstelle*, bzw. ist eine solche geplant?



Die Frage ist welche Art von Addons, fürs Interface weis ich nicht aber das kann man veschieben, und so großartig wollten die Entwickler nicht das man mit Addons das Spielgefühl verändern kann.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Die Frage ist welche Art von Addons, fürs Interface weis ich nicht aber das kann man veschieben, und so großartig wollten die Entwickler nicht das man mit Addons das Spielgefühl verändern kann.



Jo vollkommen richtig seht euch den Link an da sieht man was vom Interface und deren veränderung.Link


----------



## Bawagrog (20. August 2008)

Das Interface kann man ja sowieso frei verändern, also wirds wohl keine ui-mods geben, aber gibt es überhaupt eine Addon-api für sachen wie z.B. Datenexport uä.?


----------



## Draco1985 (20. August 2008)

Ich meine gehört zu haben dass WAR wie WoW Lua unterstützt. Allerdings müssen die Entwickler die Schnittstellen dafür ja erstmal bereit stellen, also ist das kein garant dafür, dass man in WAR soviel verändern kann wie in WoW.

Eigentlich schade, in WoW hab ich teilweise Stunden damit verbracht, mein UI zu tunen (und nein, ich hatte niemals ein DMG-Meter mit drin!). Andererseits... Da hatte ich auch Langeweile... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Das Interface kann man ja sowieso frei verändern, also wirds wohl keine ui-mods geben, aber gibt es überhaupt eine Addon-api für sachen wie z.B. Datenexport uä.?



Bekannt gegeben wurde meiner Meinungs noch nicht.


----------



## Bawagrog (20. August 2008)

Auf Curse.com gibt es schon test Addons für Warhammer - es scheint also doch eine Addon-Api zu geben *freu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Uns diese Schnitstelle scheint erfreulicher weise auch noch Lua zu unterstützen


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Auf Curse.com gibt es schon test Addons für Warhammer - es scheint also doch eine Addon-Api zu geben *freu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja das ist noch die frage wenn Mythic Entertaiment keine Addons will werden sie sie vielciht speeren.
Generel bin ich gegen Addons weil die meisten Addons das Spielgeschehen stark beinflussen sei es wie zb bei wow Decurse wo man einfach mit einem Knopfdruck jemanden einen Debuff bannt oder etwa Omen die genau Anzeige der Aggro anzeigt.
Ich hoffe in Warhammer gibts es sowas nicht damit man wirklich noch einen gewissen Skill haben kann.


----------



## Bawagrog (20. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Naja das ist noch die frage wenn Mythic Entertaiment keine Addons will werden sie sie vielciht speeren.



Naja warum sollten sie eine Api programmieren um sie dann wieder zu sperren? 

Ich hoffe, dass Mythic bei ihrer Schnitstelle darauf achten, dass Addons keinen aktiven Einfluss auf das Spiel haben. 
Dagegen finde ich sachen wie Autoloot, oder GroupCalender nicht schlimm - so können die Spieler in gewissem maße selber Initative ergreifen, wenn ihnen etwas am spiel fehlt.


----------



## Aldaric87 (20. August 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Naja warum sollten sie eine Api programmieren um sie dann wieder zu sperren?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass Mythic bei ihrer Schnitstelle darauf achten, dass Addons keinen aktiven Einfluss auf das Spiel haben.
> Dagegen finde ich sachen wie Autoloot, oder GroupCalender nicht schlimm - so können die Spieler in gewissem maße selber Initative ergreifen, wenn ihnen etwas am spiel fehlt.



Es gibt für Gilden und Allianzen einen Eventkalender im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> Naja warum sollten sie eine Api programmieren um sie dann wieder zu sperren?
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass Mythic bei ihrer Schnitstelle darauf achten, dass Addons keinen aktiven Einfluss auf das Spiel haben.
> Dagegen finde ich sachen wie Autoloot, oder GroupCalender nicht schlimm - so können die Spieler in gewissem maße selber Initative ergreifen, wenn ihnen etwas am spiel fehlt.



Weil sie zu sehr das spiel beeinflussen.

Wenn es so wäre dann würde Mythic es selber implementieren aber da hat jeder seine eigene Meinung dazu und ich glaub kaum dasich dich überrede.


----------



## Bawagrog (20. August 2008)

War ja nur ein Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass es eine Addon-Schnitstelle geben wird, solange sie eingeschränkt ist.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Bawagrog schrieb:


> War ja nur ein Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja wie gesagt mir wäre ein Addon freies Spiel lieber aber, das habe ich auch schon gesagt,ist is jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## Stancer (20. August 2008)

Marcel_95 schrieb:


> ne frage: kann man auch einzelne teile der rüssi färben oder nur die ganze



Man kann einzelne Rüstungsteile färben. Man kann also auch als bunter Clown herum rennen.
Jedes Rüstungsteil hat eine Primäre und eine Sekundäre Fläche die unabhängig voneinander gefärbt werden können.

Zu den Addons : WAR mag zwar auf Lua basieren, aber Mythic hat immer wieder betont, dass man ausser am UI zur Übersicht kaum etwas verändert werden kann. Mythic ist absolut gegen Spielerleichterungen oder Automatisierungen wie man sie aus WoW kennt. Wenn ein Boss schwer zu schaffen ist, dann ist das auch so gewollt und kein Aufruf "So, den schafft ihr nicht, also programmiert mal nen addon damit ihr den schafft"

Wenn etwas nicht im Spiel ist, dann ist das möglicherweise so gewollt. Es soll einfach gleiche Chancen für alle gelten und nun kommt nicht mit "die anderen können sich ja auch addons installieren" !!!


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man kann einzelne Rüstungsteile färben. Man kann also auch als bunter Clown herum rennen.
> Jedes Rüstungsteil hat eine Primäre und eine Sekundäre Fläche die unabhängig voneinander gefärbt werden können.
> 
> Zu den Addons : WAR mag zwar auf Lua basieren, aber Mythic hat immer wieder betont, dass man ausser am UI zur Übersicht kaum etwas verändert werden kann. Mythic ist absolut gegen Spielerleichterungen oder Automatisierungen wie man sie aus WoW kennt. Wenn ein Boss schwer zu schaffen ist, dann ist das auch so gewollt und kein Aufruf "So, den schafft ihr nicht, also programmiert mal nen addon damit ihr den schafft"
> ...



Schön gesagt.( geschrieben)


----------



## Marcel_95 (20. August 2008)

jop er hat voll und ganz recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

Ich hätte eine Frage bezühliche der extra Gegenstände die man sich an die Rüstung hauen kann.
Kann man sich die irgendwohin platzieren oder nur an vorbestimmten Stellen ?
Wenn man eine andere Rüstung hat kann man zb ein Kopf wieder an die neue Rüstung heften ?
Und wie bekommt man sie überhaupt ?


----------



## Wolfner (21. August 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> gibt es nun eigentlich events ?
> also : weihnachten zum beispiel ?
> 
> ps : wird es eigentlich einen warmodelview geben ? gibt ja auch einen wowmodelview....



Weihnachten in der Warhammer-Welt?

Absolut unmöglich...
Denken wir mal nach: Wie soll der Weihnachtsmann denn bitte seine Geschenke verteilen?

Die Zwerge knallen alles ab was sich 100 m auf ihre Festungen nähert.
Die Grünhäute sammeln gerne Bärte (schlechte Karten).
Dunkelelfen wollen keine Geschenke.
Hochelfen lassen den fetten Kerl in so einer Kleidung gar nich' erst rein.
Die Menschen beschuldigen ihn wegen seiner roten Kleidung und dem fliegenden Schlitten als Ketzer und verbrennen ihn am Scheiterhaufen.
Und Chaos.... es gibt sogar Orte da würde nichtmal der liebe Nikolaus freiwillig hingehen ^^


Ne mal im Ernst:
Das wäre absolut unpassend. Mythic würde ausserdem vom Lizenzinhaber wegen sowas ordentlich in die Mangel genommen werden. Solche Sachen wie Hexennacht etc. wären super, aber RL-Festtags-Events sind absoluter Schmarrn in Warhammer.


Und bitte: Keine Szenarienvergleiche mehr zwischen Warhammer und WarCraft (auch nicht nach der Marke "Wenns hier passt, passts dort auch).
Warhammer beweist stellenweise vielleicht Humor, aber nichtmal der ist auch nur ähnlich wie in WarCraft (Warhammer baut auf schwarzen Humor, WarCraft hptsl. auf Easter Eggs).
Die Warhammer-Welt ist eigentlich eine extrem brutale und grausame Welt, weswegen mich das 12er-Rating ja wundert (höchstwahrscheinlich eine marketingtechnische Sache).
Ich hab nun Romane zu WarCraft, Warhammer und Conan gelesen und muss sagen: Selbst Conan der Barbar muss in Sachen "finsteres Szenario" hin und wieder vor einem Gotrek Gurnisson und Felix Jaeger zurückstecken. 

*In der Warhammer-Welt gibts alles von brutalem Mord und Vergewaltigung bis hin zu blutigen Opferkulten, stark repressiven Staatsapperaten, Gemetzel, Völkermord, sexueller Ausschweifung (Slaanesh), grausamen Schlachten, Versklavung, blinden Fanatismus und Kodexglaube, Flagellation, Folter bis zum Tode durch Feuer und Stahl, Verbannung und Verrat etc. etc. etc. (und William King spart in seinen Romanen nicht damit ^^). Orks haben nicht nur Spaß am Kämpfen, sondern vor allem Spaß am töten. Zwerge sind gewalttätig und extrem jähzorning. In Altdorf hängen und brennen regelmäßig "Ketzer". Das Chaos birgt Dinge welche die meisten anderen Völker allein durch ihren Anblick wahnsinnig werden lässt. Alles was wir als "Kriegsverbrechen" bezeichnen würden, ist in der Warhammer-Welt Gang und Gebe. Es ist eine fallengelassene Welt, fern von aller Hoffnung.
*

DESWEGEN passt kein Weihnachten in Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreonidas (21. August 2008)

100% agree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dunkelelfen wollen keine Geschenke.



Meiner Meinung nach würden sie den Weihnachtsmann eher versklaven oder Khaine opfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (21. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage bezühliche der extra Gegenstände die man sich an die Rüstung hauen kann.
> Kann man sich die irgendwohin platzieren oder nur an vorbestimmten Stellen ?
> Wenn man eine andere Rüstung hat kann man zb ein Kopf wieder an die neue Rüstung heften ?
> Und wie bekommt man sie überhaupt ?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.

/push


----------



## Smaha (21. August 2008)

Oh ja so ne Hexenverbrennung ab und zu in Altdorf hätte etwas^^


----------



## Dreonidas (21. August 2008)

Hier zeig man etwas über das Trophäen System:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wztj_x5Ea1s

Einfach vorspulen und mal schauen wie es ungefähr geht.


----------



## Zenek (21. August 2008)

Es ist nicht wirklich eine Frage an Beta Tester eher an alle . . .

Das was ich bisher gehört habe erinnert mich W.A.R. immer mehr an Cs ...
Ich ziehe gerne den Vergleich zu Cs da sie in meinen Augen auf das gleiche Abzielen.
Cs hat riesen Spaß gemacht da man gegen andere Leute gespielt hat anstatt gegen ganz normale Bots, Npcs.
Und da man immer neue Herauforderungen hatte durch die große Community wurde es auch nie unlustig.
Und das Finale war dann eben mit einem Clan in einer Liga bzw. Turnier zu spielen.
Welches in W.A.R. dann eben die Invasion einer gegenerischen Stadt darstellt.
Und das Public geddadel wäre dann der Weg zur Invasion.
Nur atm frage ich mich ob W.A.R. dann wirklich soviel spaß machen wird das man einfach immer und immer wieder eine Invasion startet.

Da niemand im Moment sagen kann wie lange eine ganze Invasion dauern wird und wie sie wirklich ablaufen wird ( Ich gehe davon aus da die Beta Server anscheinden nie so voll waren das sie eine ganze Invasion absolvierten.) 
Und ob sie einen dann so flashen wird das man sich gleich am nächsten Tag daran macht wieder eine Invasion vorzubereiten.
Oder ob dann irgendwelche Content Sachen weiterzugepatcht werden oder sonstwie die Leute bei laune gehalten werden.
Zum Vergleich bei WoW war es recht einfach immer bessere Items, immer stärkere gegner immer mehr Dungeons.
Aber diese Item-Spirale hat mir relativ wenig Spaß gemacht.
Vielleicht können ja paar Beta Tester trotzdem zu dem Thema was sagen.

MfG Zenek


----------



## Billyjoe19x (21. August 2008)

> buffed.de: Ihr habt also gleichermaßen attraktive Klassen auf beiden Seiten, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Dresher: Ja, auch weil die Klassen nicht nur einzigartiges Aussehen, sondern auch einzigartige Spielweisen und Rollen in der Schlacht bieten. Ein Feuermagier spielt sich ganz anders als beim Schattenkrieger, obwohl beide Distanzkämpfer sind. Worauf  wir auch stolz sind, ist die leichte Interfacegestaltung. Man kann alles größer machen und verschieben, ohne gleich eine Programmiersprache beherrschen zu müssen. *Wer aber selbst noch weitergehende Addons basteln möchte, kann sich aber eingeladen fühlen*. (er lacht).




Quelle



Würde nicht gerade Sagen das Mythic Addons Ablehnt


----------



## Mr187 (21. August 2008)

Bekommen wir ein deutschen sever oder müssen wir auf ein englichen spielen?


----------



## HGVermillion (21. August 2008)

Mr187 schrieb:


> Bekommen wir ein deutschen sever oder müssen wir auf ein englichen spielen?


Keine sorge wir bekommen Deutsche Server, vll müssen wir am anfang noch englischen begriffen hantieren, oder ist die Beta noch immer in English?


----------



## Jaimewolf (21. August 2008)

Auf den Core-Servern wird man also zu einem Hühnchen, wenn man als hochstufiger Charakter in den niedrigeren (auch eigenen ?) Gebieten einen gegnerischen Spieler angreift?

Wie kann man dann die Kontrolle über die niedriggstufigen Gebiete zurückerlangen, wenn dort längere Zeit keine niedrigstufigen Charaktere nachrücken und für die Zonenkontrolle sorgen? Oder kann man den Levelaufstieg einfrieren und somit immer eine "Armee" in den kleinen RvR-Zonen als Fraktion parat halten?


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Auf den Core-Servern wird man also zu einem Hühnchen, wenn man als hochstufiger Charakter in den niedrigeren (auch eigenen ?) Gebieten einen gegnerischen Spieler angreift?
> 
> Wie kann man dann die Kontrolle über die niedriggstufigen Gebiete zurückerlangen, wenn dort längere Zeit keine niedrigstufigen Charaktere nachrücken und für die Zonenkontrolle sorgen? Oder kann man den Levelaufstieg einfrieren und somit immer eine "Armee" in den kleinen RvR-Zonen als Fraktion parat halten?




1. Nein, du brauchst nichts angreifen. Es reicht schon aus sich RvR zu flaggen und man sieht IN GROßEN BUCHSTABEN:
Du bist zu mächtig für dieses Gebiet verlasse es, oder erleide die Konsequenzen.....
10...9...8...7...6...5...4...3....2...1..0...Huhn.

2. Im T4 bekommt die Fraktion, welche den Fortschrittsbalken mehr in Richtung Eroberung verschiebt mehr EXP und mehr Renown Punkte für jeden getöteten Feind. 10%+ 20%+ 30%+
Wird die "Marke" erreicht, wird diese Zone verschlossen und die Szenarien dort sind ebenfalls zu. Der Krieg rückt in die benachbarte Zone vor. Nun kann dort erobert werden.

In den unteren Tiers wird nichts "verschlossen" es gibt nur den %+ Bonus und es wirkt auf das obere Tier wenn man siegt.


----------



## Jaimewolf (21. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> 2. Im T4 bekommt die Fraktion, welche den Fortschrittsbalken mehr in Richtung Eroberung verschiebt mehr EXP und mehr Renown Punkte für jeden getöteten Feind. 10%+ 20%+ 30%+
> Wird die "Marke" erreicht, wird diese Zone verschlossen und die Szenarien dort sind ebenfalls zu. Der Krieg rückt in die benachbarte Zone vor. Nun kann dort erobert werden.
> 
> In den unteren Tiers wird nichts "verschlossen" es gibt nur den %+ Bonus und es wirkt auf das obere Tier wenn man siegt.




Deiner zweiten Antwort kann ich mangels nicht vorhandener Beta leider nicht ganz folgen. 

Also, das T1-Gebiet z.B. wird für eine Fraktion entschieden und kann nicht mehr zurückerobert werden? 

Werden alle Zonen zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt oder nach Vollendung eines Ereignisses resettet? (Z.B. Hauptstadtfall oder fehlgeschlagene Hauptstadtbelagerung)

Zum RvR im Allgemeinen liest man des Öfteren, dass sich die "Zergs" beider Fraktionen per Fernkmpf-DD belauern und nur auf unvorsichtig heranstürmende Nahkämpfer warten. Welche Erfahrungen hast du als Chosen in der Hinsicht gesamelt Moagim? 

Diskussion über RvR- und Tank-PvP

Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Deiner zweiten Antwort kann ich mangels nicht vorhandener Beta leider nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> Also, das T1-Gebiet z.B. wird für eine Fraktion entschieden und kann nicht mehr zurückerobert werden?
> 
> ...




Nein du kannst die unteren Tiers nicht völlig erobern wie es im T4 der Fall ist.

Belauern...naja was will man großartig anders machen, wenn man ein Keep angreift. Die Deffer werfen von den Mauern allerlei "Nettigkeiten" herunter (mit Reichweiten+). Mit den Belagerungswaffen wird auf die Mauern geschossen, die Fernkämpfer versuchen auch auf die Mauern zu feuern, die Tanks versuchen mit der Ramme durchs Tor zu kommen. Die Heiler versuchen alles am Leben zu halten

An der Ramme hat man auch nur als Tank was zu suchen....sobald oben 1x Öl runter kommt überlebt das der Tank recht gut (aufgrund der hohen HP) die anderen aber eher schlecht bis gar nicht.
Du bist mit dem Tor schon gut 10-20 Minuten beschäftigt. (Oder auch länger).

Praag ist die "neutral" Zone im IvC Krieg....man könnte es am besten als Häuser Labyrinth bezeichnen. Ein paar freie Plätze und viele enge Gassen......bei ausreichender Spielerzahl kann sowas schon mehr als nur zergen sein....kommt aber zur Zeit nicht vor.  

Mehr als 500 Spieler auf dem Server hab ich nicht erlebt.
Es sind aber 500 Spieler verteilt auf die Zonen.....davon ist nur kleiner Teil im IvC anzutreffen...von daher erwartet man auch kaum was anderes als einen Keep-Zerg.
Gab natürlich auch schöne 10vs8  / 12vs14  / 6vs3 Treffen in den Straßen.


----------



## Jaimewolf (21. August 2008)

Vor allem, da die Betaserver keine vollständige Populationen aufweisen, wie es im Verkaufsfalle mit mehreren tausend Spielern geplant ist.

Alles in allem wird man wohl nicht um einen eigenen Eindruck per Open Beta, Headstart und ein paar nachfolgende Monate WAR herumkommen.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Vor allem, da die Betaserver keine vollständige Populationen aufweisen, wie es im Verkaufsfalle mit mehreren tausend Spielern geplant ist.
> 
> Alles in allem wird man wohl nicht um einen eigenen Eindruck per Open Beta, Headstart und ein paar nachfolgende Monate WAR herumkommen.



Naja, stell es dir so vor:

Ordnungszerg verschanzt sich in einem Keep: "Ihr bekommt die Festung nicht, auf keinen Fall" "ALLE DEFFEN".
Zerstörungszerg "Wir rücken hier nicht ab bis das Keep fällt"  "Seht zu das das Tor bricht".

Das beist sich fest bzw fallen dem Zerstörungszerg noch einige Ordler in dem Rücken oder verstärken (durch Seiteneingänge) die Garnison.

Tja dummerweise kommt aber dann kein Ordler/kaum einer mal auf die Idee die 4 Fahnen und das andere Keep zu deffen.....10 Leute setzen sich vom Zerg ab und erobern in aller Ruhe den ganzen Rest.
Dann fehlen nur noch ein paar Millimeter bis zur "Eroberungsmarke". Nach ner Weile bricht dann der Zerstörungszerg auch durch das Tor und stürmt die Festung = Zone erobert.
Das funktioniert natürlich auch Seitenverkehrt....normalerweise siegt aber Zerstörung....und nein es sind nicht immer mehr Zerstörungsspieler an der Schlacht beteiligt.

Man kann theoretisch die ganzen 3 T4 Zonen in ein paar Stunden erobern. 
Bei vielen Spielern = schwerer.
Bei wenig Spielern = leichter.

Beim momentanen Stand kann es geschen das eine ganze Kampagne Nachts gewonnen wird, wenn kaum Spieler da sind.
Hat eine Seite 40 Angreifer und die andere Seite 10 verbohrte Deffer die nur Punkte spenden langt das eigentlich um in 2-3h alles zu erobern.

Die Leute die dann am nächsten Tag on kommen stehen dann vor vollendeten Tatsachen.
Die nötigen Punkte für eine Zoneneroberung müssten eigentlich mal deutlich angehoben werden. Falls das nicht passiert---->Nachts fällt die Entscheidung wenn weniger on sind.

Ich habe jetzt 2x den Fall der Altdorf Grenzfeste erlebt.....30-40 Angreifer 10-20 Deffer. Hat völlig ausgereicht um das zu knacken.
Wie das ganze dann bei 100+ pro Seite(Nachts) aussieht ka.....ich gehe eigentlich davon aus das man es bei 100 Deffern mehr als schwer hat, die Grenzfeste in 1h zu schaffen.
(Bezogen darauf, das Festungen mit "Besatzungen" eine Harte Nuss sind)


----------



## Emokeksii (21. August 2008)

Ich find das ganze mit dem hühnchen und den Tiers mittlerweile sowieso so verwirrend das ich mich damit gar nicht mehr beschäftige sondern einfach warte....irgenwann werd ich es im laufe des spieles bestimmt kapieren =P


----------



## eventer (21. August 2008)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich lvl 40 zu erreichen?

Könnte nochmal einer das mit den Meisterschaften oder wie die heißen?

Hab mir mal den Karriere Planer bei wardb angeschaut und muss sagen raffe das net so ganz. Ich hab gesehen man kann sich beim Ausbilder Fertigkeiten kaufen und dann gibbet halt diese Stufen die man freischalten kann. Gibt es keine Trees wie bei WoW oder AoC? Geht das einfach immer weiter nach oben und ich schalte was frei?


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Level 1 - 40?
Ich werde versuchen, es in 7 Tagen zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber an der XP kann ja noch gedreht werden, und wie der effektivste Weg ist stur zu leveln, muss jeder selber herausfinden.
Für Normalspieler wird es etwa einen Monat und längern dauern.

Das LUA-Api hat eine eigene Beta, von der ich bis gestern auch nichts wusste. Da wirds also auf jeden Fall etwas geben.

@ Mastery-Trees: Du verstärkst mit einem Tree ein paar Fertigkeiten, die diesem PFad angehören. Desweiteren gibt es bei bestimmten Stufen die Möglichkeit, noch eine extra Fertigkeit/Taktik dazu zu bekommen, für die du aber auch einen Punkt ausgeben musst.
Es geht also nicht nur stur nach oben, sondern man muss wissen, ob man seine allgemeinen Fähigkeiten etwas verstärken will, oder doch jetzt Fähigkeit XY nimmt, AE-Knockback oder was weiß ich. Muss man halt schauen, was man will.
Und WARdb ist noch nicht fehlerfrei. Vor allem bei den CD-Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (21. August 2008)

@Addon

Mythic hat von Anfang an eine LUA Schnittstelle für Addons eingeplant und die ist auch drin.
Ich hoffe das führt jetzt nicht wieder zur x. Addon Diskussion.

Welche Interaktionen mit dem Spiel so zulassen ist Mythic ja wesentlich selbst überlassen, bisher ist das auch eher ein Feature um das sich erstmal logischerweise nicht sonderlich gekümmert wurde. Eher eine Version von "Wir haben eine!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem kann man rein theoretisch natürlich schon viele Dinge umsetzen, es gibt ja sehr viele Addons z.b in Wow die nicht wirklich viele Interaktionen mit dem Game benötigen. Die z.b Daten aufnehmen und speichern oder Chat-Addons etc.

Meinetwegen auch Dinge die einfache Berechnungen durchführen, wie z.b wie lang man bis ins nächste Level braucht.

Da wird noch einiges kommen, nur ist das ganze momentan relativ undokumentiert.


----------



## Brachial (21. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich lvl 40 zu erreichen?
> 
> Könnte nochmal einer das mit den Meisterschaften oder wie die heißen?
> 
> Hab mir mal den Karriere Planer bei wardb angeschaut und muss sagen raffe das net so ganz. Ich hab gesehen man kann sich beim Ausbilder Fertigkeiten kaufen und dann gibbet halt diese Stufen die man freischalten kann. Gibt es keine Trees wie bei WoW oder AoC? Geht das einfach immer weiter nach oben und ich schalte was frei?




Also als Casual Spieler wirste für Level 15 etwa 4-5 Tage brauchen (wennste pro Tag etwa 3 Std. investierst) kannst dir also ausrechnen wie lange du bis 40 brauchst (wennste einen Monsterlevelspurt hinlegst vielleicht 11-12 Tage, sind zum Glück aber net alle so irre und im Gegensatz zu AoC bringt dir das nix den Low Tiers ganken is net; Ga..ga.gaak.... sag ich nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Die Meisterschaften sind praktisch in 3 Bereiche eingeteilt die jeweils eine Gattung von Fähigkeiten betreffen, sobald du dort Punkte reinstellst werden diese Fähigkeiten stärker (beim Chaos Magus ist das ziemlich geil, wenn man in richtig skillt kann der am Ende echt bös DOT's und DD's raushauen).

Dazu kommen noch Taktiken (diese kriegt man unter anderem durch Unlocks im Wälzer des Wissens, wenn man zum Beispiel 100 [oder warens 1000?] Tiermenschen umhaut kriegt man dann z.b. Taktik mit der man 5% mehr Schaden bei Tiermenschen macht) die Taktiken kann man in Sets zusammenstellen und auch während des Kampfes umschalten.

In am Schluss sind da noch die Moralfähigkeiten, die bekommt man alle paar Level (glaub der erste war ab 15 [hab ich schon wieder vergessen weil ich seit dem letzten Beta Build net gezockt hab - scheiß Arbeit]) - Moral baut man während des Kampfes auf, das geht in 4 Stufen, Stufe 1 = Moralfähigkeit Stufe 1 usw. - wobei Stufe 4 hier wieder die mächtigste ist. Sollte man bis Stufe 4 Moral angesammelt haben kann man wirklich gemeine Dinge mit seinen Gegnern anstellen (Moral lädt sich besonders schnell auf wenn man in einer Gruppe ist die sich fast ständig im Kampf befindet - ist man allerdings nicht in der Nähe des Kampfes oder gibt während des Gefechts den Löffel ab is Essig mit den Fähigkeiten.) Sobald man sich nicht mehr im Kampf befindet entlädt sich die Moral erst langsam dann immer schneller (wennste bis Stufe 4 aufgeladen hast dauert das etwa 20-25 Sek bis die leer ist).

P.S.: Gottseidank is endlich die NDA gefallen, musste mir schon auf die Zunge beissen um nix zu verraten.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Sicher, dass man Taktiken während des Kampfes ändern kann? Ich denke, es geht nicht. Zumindest lassen sich keine Taktiken im Set selber wechseln, ob man Sets wechseln kann weiß ich jetzt gerade auch nicht.
Erste Moral gibt es für alle auf Level 8.


----------



## Abell (21. August 2008)

Da ich nur auf einem RP Server spielen will, wenn auch die Warhammer Welt einigermassen stimmig umgesetzt wurde hätte ich dazu einige Fragen:

-Wie sieht die Welt eigentlich aus? Kann man sich gut hineinversetzen?

-In diversen Videos hat man gesehen, dass die NPC´s nur wie Salzsäulen in der Gegend herumgestanden sind. Bewegen die sifch auch mal? Oder gehen sie sonst irgendwelchen Tätigkeiten nach? (z. B. NPC´s die auf dem Markt mit Händlern feilschen und von einer Bude zur anderen wandern, Anhänger Khaine´s die Sklaven opfern - naja bei USK 12 wohl eher nicht, Wachen die durch die Stadt patrullieren usw...)

-Dass es haufenweise Emotes geben soll wurde ja eh schon gesagt...

-Gibt es eine Animation beim Auf/absteigen auf das/vom Reittier?


Das wars fürs erste.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Die Welt ist gut umgesetzt. Da sollte dir aber ein anderer RP'ler was zu sagen.
Die NPCs stehen nicht nur steif herum: Bei den Greenskins gibt es Trommler an großen Trommeln, die NPCs kämpfen gegen Gegner oder machen sogar Ausfälle aus Camps etc. Tiere interagieren (Wölfe fallen Rehe oder Hasen an)

Es gibt keine Animation für das auf/Absteigen, der Charakter ruft sein Mount mit einem Horn und PUFF sitzt du drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Könnte sich vielleicht noch was dran ändern.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Zenek schrieb:


> Es ist nicht wirklich eine Frage an Beta Tester eher an alle . . .
> 
> Das was ich bisher gehört habe erinnert mich W.A.R. immer mehr an Cs ...
> Ich ziehe gerne den Vergleich zu Cs da sie in meinen Augen auf das gleiche Abzielen.
> ...



Also WoW ist sehr viel näher an CS dran als es WAR jemals sein wird dank Arenasystem und mit dem neuen Addon sollen ja Flugzeuge und Panzer in den Schlachtfeldern spielbar sein !

Es kommt doch immer auf den Spass an.

Aber wichtig : Kommt mal endlich von dem Prinzip der Itemspirale weg. Vor WoW gabs sowas nur begrenzt und MMO´s wurden trotzdem gespielt. Es gibt noch sehr viele andere Spielprinzipe. RvR ist eines davon.
Es kommt ja immer auf Langzeitmotivation an. Bei WoW sind dies die Items, die einen weiterspielen lassen. In WAR sind es die RvR Ränge und die dynamischen Kämpfe und die sich verändernde Welt.

WAR mit CS zu vergleichen ist schwachsinnig. Geht man nach dem Schema vor, was du angewendet hast, könnte man sogar Schach mit CS vergleichen.


----------



## Eisenseele (21. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> WAR mit CS zu vergleichen ist schwachsinnig. Geht man nach dem Schema vor, was du angewendet hast, könnte man sogar Schach mit CS vergleichen.



Nein Schach ist Krieg und Krieg ist WARHAMMER!!!!


----------



## Agero (21. August 2008)

Ich hab mir in letzter Zeit so einige Videos von castern angesehen...und mir ist aufgefallen das diese in Verhältnis zu WoW deutlich schneller umfallen, sei es wegen des fehlenden cc oder sonst was...empfinde ich das jetzt nur so extrem weil ich denn direkten Vergleich mit WoW ziehe oder wird das Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip in War exzessiv ausgelebt?


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Du musst Bedenken, dass viele Videos von Random, Solo oder uneingespielten Spielern kommen.
Schau dir mal ein Video einer 6er Gruppe, die mit Guard, guten Heilern und teamspeak spielen. Da liegen Welten zwischen.

Und ja, wenn du als Stoffi einen Hexenjäger bzw. eine Hexenkriegerin an der Backe hast, dann liegst du schnell im Staub, wenn dir keiner hilft.


----------



## Dead206 (21. August 2008)

Irgendwo hier im Forum wurde schon die Frage gestellt ob man, wenn man sich verskillt hat, umskillen kann. Was ja anscheint möglich ist. 
Doch interessant wäre auch zu wissen ob dies unendlich oft geht und ob das was kostet?

Grüße Dead


----------



## Nerimos (21. August 2008)

Hi,

wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Steuerung aus? Ist es möglich die Steuerung komplett mit der Maus zu erledigen?

Spiele in letzter Zeit viel AoC und da ist die Steuerung nunmal sehr gewöhungsbedürftig. Nun hab ich schiss mich wieder auf laufen per Tastatur umgewöhnen zu müssen. Und wenn ich das schon machen muss will ich mich in AoC umgewöhnen, damit ich bei der OB wieder fit bin.

Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Bisher ist es umsonst, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass es demächst was kosten wird.
Aber allzu häufig wird man eh nicht umskillen, prognostiziere ich einfach mal.

Du kannst mit der Maus laufen, beide Maustasten halten. Die Tastatursteuerung ziehe ich persönlich aber vor.


----------



## Held² (21. August 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Und bitte: Keine Szenarienvergleiche mehr zwischen Warhammer und WarCraft (auch nicht nach der Marke "Wenns hier passt, passts dort auch).
> Warhammer beweist stellenweise vielleicht Humor, aber nichtmal der ist auch nur ähnlich wie in WarCraft (Warhammer baut auf schwarzen Humor, WarCraft hptsl. auf Easter Eggs).
> Die Warhammer-Welt ist eigentlich eine extrem brutale und grausame Welt, weswegen mich das 12er-Rating ja wundert (höchstwahrscheinlich eine marketingtechnische Sache).
> Ich hab nun Romane zu WarCraft, Warhammer und Conan gelesen und muss sagen: Selbst Conan der Barbar muss in Sachen "finsteres Szenario" hin und wieder vor einem Gotrek Gurnisson und Felix Jaeger zurückstecken.
> ...


Was Gotrek ist doch lieb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er wird nur manchmal ein bisschen zu schnell sauer aber sonst ist er doch eh ein ganz lieber zwerg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab selber Warhammer und WArcraft bücher gelesen und der humor ist einfach viel dünkler in Warhammer wie es die eine q beweist mit dem Ork und dem Chaossoldaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Da ich nur auf einem RP Server spielen will, wenn auch die Warhammer Welt einigermassen stimmig umgesetzt wurde hätte ich dazu einige Fragen:
> 
> -Wie sieht die Welt eigentlich aus? Kann man sich gut hineinversetzen?
> 
> ...



1. Ja, sehr gut.

2.Nix mit Salzsäule.

3. Ja gibt Emotes....das /dance haben sie so geregelt   XY hat keine lust zu tanzen sondern würde lieber /special machen.  Aha kein /dance also (Gott sei Dank)...aber was ist dann das /special....

Bei jeder Klasse kommt ein eigenes spezial Emote..... zB wirft sich der Schami auf den Boden strampelt mit den Füßen und dreht sich wie wild im Kreis, wobei der Kopf der Punkt ist um den er sich dreht.

Beim Chosen ströhmt Chaosenergie aus ihm heraus (sieht so aus als ob er die Energie nicht kontrollieren könnte) 
Zeloten schweben 1 Meter in die Luft 
etc....

Wer unbedingt "tanzen" will kann /katadance eingeben = "Schwerttanz" man fuchtelt einige Sekunden mit der Waffe herum


----------



## Abell (21. August 2008)

Danke für die Antworten!

Noch was: Giebt es auch klassenspezifische Quests, also Quests die speziell für eine Klasse gemacht wurden? Wenn ja wie viele? (in etwa wie die Schicksalsquestreihe in AoC oder auch die Klassenquests in WoW mit denen man sich spezielle Rüstung, Fähikeiten oder wie beim Paladin oder Hexenmeister auch Reittiere erspielen kann)

Ich twinke nämlich ziemlich gerne und da wärs interessant zu wissen ob man da auch auf Dinge stossen kann, die man vorher noch nicht gesehen hat.

Wieviele Charakterslots man zur Auswahl haben wird wird man ja wahrscheinlich noch nicht sagen können. Ich AoC wars ja damit doch etwas extrem knapp. 

Ja, ich twinke WIRKLICH gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten!
> 
> Noch was: Giebt es auch klassenspezifische Quests, also Quests die speziell für eine Klasse gemacht wurden? Wenn ja wie viele? (in etwa wie die Schicksalsquestreihe in AoC oder auch die Klassenquests in WoW mit denen man sich spezielle Rüstung, Fähikeiten oder wie beim Paladin oder Hexenmeister auch Reittiere erspielen kann)
> 
> ...



1. Gibt "epische Quests"...würde aber nicht sagen das sie "schwerer" sind, sondern einfach nur länger.

Du bist ja RP Spieler, also interessiert dich normalerweise auch der Storyverlauf der Qs.....Im T4 hatte ich mal einen Q gemacht bei der mich ein Auge per Telepathie durch die Gegend schickte um die Erwählten der anderen Götter zu jagen und zu töten....am Ende ging es zu einer Höhle, dort wollte der "Augengeist" die Aufgabe beenden....kaum kommt man an sieht man an einem Altar einen Chosen stehen der auch diese "Prüfung" bestanden hatt. Nach dem man ihn umgebracht hat muss man noch ein paar Horrors erledigen und das Auge schickt einen nun zu Tzchar zanek. Man hat die Prüfung von Tzeentch bestanden und bekommt eine Waffe.....dazu muss man sagen Waffen sind recht selten. Rüstungsteile bekommt man an allen ecken und Enden aber brauchbare Waffen waren bisher schon immer ein "JUHU" Erlebnis.... kann schon sein das man 5 Level mit der gleichen Waffe rum rennt.

von 31-40 hatte ich (diese eine Q eingeschlossen) 3 Zweihänder und 4 Einhänder die wirklich brauchbar waren. Waffen Belohnungen oder Drops sind selten.....Man hat pro Tier eigentlich 1-2 Qs mit einer guten Waffe.

Im Düsterberg gabs wiederum viele (gute)Waffendrops.....dafür sind das alles Champion Mobs. Vom Drop her....jeder 30-40te Gegner(in etwa) hat ein Item. Man braucht nicht damit rechnen in Düsterberg mit Items "zugeschüttet" zu werden.
Dungeon zum Ausrüstung farmen....in der gleichen Zeit hat man drausen mehr bekommen. Nagut...Tränke hagelt es im Dungeon regelrecht.

2. Char Anzahl....ich "glaube" du kannst so ziemlich alle Chars einer Fraktion auf einem Server erstellen.....kann man aber erst bei Release sagen, wie sie es WIRKLICH machen.
Auf dem Betaserver kann man auf beiden Seiten Chars haben, das ist etwas was NIEMALS im Release funktionieren wird.

PS: 
Weil es oben mal angeschnitten wurde. Im Kampf kann man weder Waffe noch Rüstung noch Taktik ändern. Das muss man sich VORHER überlegen, nicht mitten in der Schlacht (oder man stirbt eben und ändert dann)


----------



## Brachial (21. August 2008)

Gute Waffen kann man auch bei den Public Quests abgreifen, wohl gemerkt sind diese aber auch für Gruppenspieler gedacht, meist ist eine PQ in 3-4 Stufen unterteilt, die erste Stufe ist meist ohne Timelimit während aber der zweiten immer ein 10 Minuten Timer läuft. Ich für das hier mal anhand des "Einsamen Turms" (Chaos Wüste) auf:

Stufe 1: Betritt die Stufen des einsamen Turms
Stufe 2: Besiege die Untoten Armee (spawnt sobald Stufe 1 als vollendet gemeldet wird) - 10 Minuten Timer
Stufe 3: Besiege die Untoten Champions (ab hier ist eine Gruppe von nöten und Heiler einpacken nicht vergessen) - 10 Minuten Timer
Stufe 4: Mach den Boss platt (hab Namen vergessen, auch hier wieder eine Gruppe von nöten) - 10 Minuten Timer

Läuft allerdings nicht immer so ab, kann also auch vorkommen das Stufe 1/2 keine Timer haben.

Andere Möglichkeit an Waffen zu kommen: RvR, und dann mit ein bisschen Gold und deinem ReichsRang (oder auch RR für alte DAoC'ler) eine Waffe kaufen, die gibts in 3 Stufen, die billigste ist Grün, dann Blau, und last but not least Lila.

Die meisten Waffen bekommt man aber meistens durch Quests oder PQ, wenn du dich an die Quests in deinen Rassengebieten hälst kommst du immer gut weg. (P.S.: Highlevel dürfen im PvE helfen, solang sie nicht in eine RvR Zone schlittern erwarten sie keine "gefiederten" Konsequenzen.)

Steuerung, ist eigentlich DAoC Standart, wer also mit DAoC/ WoW zurechtkam dann auch mit WAR (und sagt net WoW Steuerung, WoW ist auch nur Sammlung der besten Teile von anderen MMORPG's - und dann hats Activision Blizzard versaut)
Ok weiter im Text soll ja kein Whinethreat werden.

P.S.: Das Age of Reckoning spielt vor der Geburt von Felix Jaeger, ok Gotrek würde schon existieren aber nicht in seiniger jetzigen Form als Slayer.
Soviel für die Fans von William King (und Band 8 und 9 sucken ja dermassen- scheiß geldgeilen Verlage).


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Lila ist nicht das höchste *räusper* Es gibt aber leider keine EPIXX!!11elfelf
Bei Warhammer sinds MYTHIXXX!!11elfelf ^^


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> P.S.: Das Age of Reckoning spielt vor der Geburt von Felix Jaeger, ok Gotrek würde schon existieren aber nicht in seiniger jetzigen Form als Slayer.
> Soviel für die Fans von William King (und Band 8 und 9 sucken ja dermassen- scheiß geldgeilen Verlage).



Äh...... Die Beiden trifft man in der Altdorf Taverne........Felix gibt dir sogar einen Q in der Akademie der Feuerzauberer


----------



## Berlina (21. August 2008)

So sorry im voraus ich muss nochmal eine der fragen stellen die ich shconmal gestellt hatte ... weil ich mein beitrag nicht mehr finde da dieses Forum ausmaße animmt "das ist ja nicht zu fassen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also den chaosbabaren wird es noch geben !!
Die open Beta geht so am 9.9 los!!

Jetzt nur noch eine sache 
Kann man die mutation am arm des Babaren "an" und "aus" schalten so wei es im Trailer zu sehen ist??
und wenn ja
Wird es bzw GIbt es verschiedene arme??(stärke/ausdauer/schnelligkeit usw)

MfG Der Berlinaaa ^^ 

cucu leude wir sehen uns im Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Chaosbarbar gibts noch.
Open Beta startet am 7.9.

Mutationen lassen sich "an- und ausschalten"
Es gibt drei verschiedene Arme, die auch noch unterschiedliche Models haben. Aber anstatt Stats zu pushen, spezialisieren sie sich auf direkten Schaden, Flächenschaden oder andauernde Effekte.


----------



## Berlina (21. August 2008)

Hamma ^^ 

Danke dir für die Konkreten antworten .. damit steht meine entscheidung fest für das richtige spiel ^^

Danke dir nochmal und ich wünsche dir noch viel spaß und erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathegenie (21. August 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Kampfsystem.

Bei WoW gefällt es mir sehr gut mit Skill auch besser Equipte, oder höherstufigere Gegner zu besiegen.
Z.B. durch schnellere Reaktion, oder dem drehen mit der Mouse, während der Gegner hektisch mit der Tastatur dreht.
Bei den bisherigen Eindrücken von WAR sehen die Kämpfe für mich sehr statisch aus. Man steht sich gegenüber und führt - vielleicht taktisch klug - seine Aktionen aus. Wer dann mehr Schaden macht an dem anderen macht gewinnt.

Spielen die Spieler in den Videos einfach nur schlecht, oder ist es das Kampfsystem?
Hat man viele Instants und einien niedrigen Global Cooldown?
Also kann man während des Laufens seine Aktionen ausführen um sich einen Vorteil zu verschaffen?

Wie Skillabhängig (nicht Taktik) ist allgemein das Kampfsystem? Muss man oft schnell reagieren, oder hat man lange Zeit zum Überlegen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für etwaige Antworten,

das Mathegenie


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Rollenspiel? Gibt es das dort, kann man es eigentlich gut betreiben. Gibt es Kneipen für Zwerge und andere ... gut Elfen trinken ja eh kein richtiges Bier und von den Menschenwasser reden wir garnicht erst. Aber kann man da richtig cool in Kneipen gehen was trinken? Emotes was gibt es denn da so für eine Reihe?


----------



## Ollivan (21. August 2008)

was mich intressiern würde: gibt es Klassen, die im Spiel irgendwie...unnütz sind? (tut mir leid, schon wieder der nervige Vergleich) in WoW spielte ich ua einen Jäger und kam mir irgendwie sehr ungebraucht vor..zb im vergleich zum magier, obwohl beides DD-Klassen mit crowd control sind.
danke schonmal für antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüßle Ollivan


----------



## Phiosa (21. August 2008)

Mal ne frage zum engineer 
werden seine türme stärker auch mitn equip?
und wie lange hält son trum?


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2008)

Phiosa schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zum engineer
> werden seine türme stärker auch mitn equip?
> und wie lange hält son trum?


Nein, türme skalieren nicht mit dem equip.
2 minuten


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Mathegenie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Kampfsystem.
> 
> Bei WoW gefällt es mir sehr gut mit Skill auch besser Equipte, oder höherstufigere Gegner zu besiegen.
> Z.B. durch schnellere Reaktion, oder dem drehen mit der Mouse, während der Gegner hektisch mit der Tastatur dreht.
> ...



Erstens...was für ein WoW spielst du, bei dem du überequippte Chars kontern kannst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok ernsthaft: "herumtanzen" geht....nur bringt es dir nicht so viel wie in WoW, weil kaum einer so dämlich ist Solo RvR zu machen.
Im 1:2 bist du in 90% aller Fälle Matsch.
Viele Instants....was ist für dich "viel"  10-20? nein. 

Die Augen sollte man schon aufmachen, was das reagieren angeht. Wenn ein Hexenjäger am Heiler "aufploppt" hast du nicht erst nachzudenken "soll ich oder soll ich nicht helfen" sondern dich in Bewegung zu setzen.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Ollivan schrieb:


> was mich intressiern würde: gibt es Klassen, die im Spiel irgendwie...unnütz sind? (tut mir leid, schon wieder der nervige Vergleich) in WoW spielte ich ua einen Jäger und kam mir irgendwie sehr ungebraucht vor..zb im vergleich zum magier, obwohl beides DD-Klassen mit crowd control sind.
> danke schonmal für antworten
> 
> 
> ...



Also jede Klasse bringt Vorteile für eine Gruppe. Unnütze Klassen gibt es meiner Erfahrung nicht. Sogar 1 Schwertmeister und ein Hexenjäger ergänzen sich wunderbar. Es gibt aber sehr wohl unnütze Gruppenzusammenstellungen wie z.b. 4 Erzmagier und 1 Feuerzauberer. 5 Schwertmeister sind auch nicht gerade Sinnvoll. Optimal ist es, wenn man jeden Archetyp einmal dabei hat. Die Klassen sind dabei eigentlich egal und machen nicht viel aus.

Also eine Gruppe z.b. : Erzmagier, Maschinist, Eisenbrecher, Feuerzauberer und Hexenjäger 

ist eigentlich genauso effektiv

wie : Sigmarpriester, Schwertmeister, Schattenkrieger, Weisser Löwe und Runenpriester !!!


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

@ Mathegenie:
Nein, durch "rumtänzeln" um den Gegner hast du nicht die immensen Vroteile wie in WoW.
Man kann um die Gegner laufen, aber im richtigen Moment aus der LoS zu laufen ist in WAR nicht so einfach möglich wie in WoW, da es ja die Kollisionsabfrage gibt.
Movement hat in einem Spiel wie WAR nichts verloren, sowas gehört in Shooter oder ähnliches. Es geht darum seine Skills richtig zu nutzen, auf seine Gruppenmitglieder zu achten und die Übersicht über das Kampfgeschehen zu behalten. Nicht Hüpf Hüpf Hüpf Tod next!


----------



## Vatertod (21. August 2008)

Mathegenie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Kampfsystem.
> 
> Bei WoW gefällt es mir sehr gut mit Skill auch besser Equipte, oder höherstufigere Gegner zu besiegen.
> Z.B. durch schnellere Reaktion, oder dem drehen mit der Mouse, während der Gegner hektisch mit der Tastatur dreht.
> ...



Bisher habe ich nur gegen gleich equippte gespielt. Aber lt den Entwicklern soll das Equip nicht die tragende rolle spielen (wie zb nen 70er mit D1 sich an einem T6 die zähne ausbeißen würde). Durch die Templates kann ich dir sagen, dass es bei melees schon was bringt, um den gegner rumzustrafen, da der nimmer zuschlagen kann, wenner sich net mitdreht ^^. Aber dank der kollisionsabfrage kannste nicht mehr durch ihn durch und zurücksprignen und so serverlatencys ausnutzen.
Global Cooldown ist auf allen Fähigkeiten 2sek, spielt sich aber trotzdem relativ flüssig (noch sinds betaserver, mitm liveserver sollte die latency auch besser werden).
Reagieren musste schnell, zb als caster, wenn hinter dir nen hexenjäger/kriegerin spawnt, damit du nicht gleich im dreck liegst. Auch die Position (zb auf ner erhöhung) bringt taktische vorteile. Also nicht nur reaktion führt hier zum erfolg, sondern auch das denken ^^ 



Ollivan schrieb:


> was mich intressiern würde: gibt es Klassen, die im Spiel irgendwie...unnütz sind? (tut mir leid, schon wieder der nervige Vergleich) in WoW spielte ich ua einen Jäger und kam mir irgendwie sehr ungebraucht vor..zb im vergleich zum magier, obwohl beides DD-Klassen mit crowd control sind.
> danke schonmal für antworten
> 
> 
> ...



Unnütze klassen gibt es nicht. Entweder du heilst, oder du haust gegner weg (wie auch immer du das so anstellst) oder du hälst die anderen davon ab, auf die verwechlichten DDs und healer einzuprügeln bzw bis zu denen vorzudringen. Also, alle klassen haben ihren nutzen (hier auch: gibt auch defensivDDs wie den Magus/diesen Zwerg mit den Kanonen als auch stealther gegen caster, ae-ende Melees als auch one target klassen, hier hat jeder was zu tun)


----------



## Ollivan (21. August 2008)

danke für die ausführlichen antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mathegenie (21. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Erstens...was für ein WoW spielst du, bei dem du überequippte Chars kontern kannst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also laufen die Kämpfe statisch ab? Zwei Charaktere stehen sich gegenüber und führen ihre Aktionen aus?

Was ich mit reagieren meine, ist z.B., dass man in WoW

- Dispellen, aufpassen dass man nichts falsches dispellt (UA z.B.)
- Heals/Casts unterbrechen
- Gegnerische Buffs Reinigen, aufpassen, dass man nichts falsches reinigt (LB z.B.)
- Fears (etc.) antizipieren und darauf reagieren (Erdstoß Totem z.B.)
- CC richtig einsetzen
- Säulen, Mauern richtig einsetzen

muss um im PvP (Arena) eine Chance zu haben.


Gibt es solche Elemente auch in WAR? Und ist das Spiel schnell, also Arcadelastig, oder eher laaaaaaaangsam und Träge wie in LotRO?


Danke!


----------



## Tuplow5156 (21. August 2008)

eine Frage an die anderen Betatester... kommt euch das Kampfsystem im PvE auch so unausgereift vor? Also mir scheint es wirklich sehr unausgereift zu sein durch viele bugs. Auch der Löwe vom White Lion zeigt da sehr viele Bugs auf die mich nerven würden als Spieler.

Oder liegt es nur an die Betaserver? Könnt ich mir garnicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

1 gegen 1? Äußerst selten.
5 gegen 5 Deathmatch? Garnicht.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du bist WoW-geschädigt.
Bei 5 gegen 5 mag das ganze System noch aufgehen, aber im open RvR, wo AE Debuffs etc. an der Tagesordnung stehen, ist es schwierig mit Reinigen oder ähnlichem.
Positionsbedingte Vorteile gibt es natürlich. Zum Beispiel von Häusern runter nuken, hinter Felsen/Bäumen verstecken, um ausserhalb der LoS der Gegner zu sein, aber die Gruppe supporten.
Heals und Casts werden unterbrochen, ja, Mit Knockdown zum Beispiel. Oder silence/entwaffnen.

Es gibt alles irgendwie, aber definitiv nicht so, wie in WoW.

@ Tuplow: Nö, vor allem in den Dungeons zeigt sich, wozu das PvE fähig ist. Bzw. eine gute Gruppe.
Und Fehler vom White Lion haben mit der KI bzw. dem Pathing zu tun, nicht mit PvE allgemein.


----------



## Omidas (21. August 2008)

Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie die Schaden - Heil -Relation in Warhammer aussieht.

  Spiele zum vergleich einen Druiden in WoW und im Alterac Zerg gehts nur  drum schnell genug die Hots zu verteilen und sonst nichts. Macht mir  zwar auch Spaß, aber System von War reizt mich ungemein. Scahden machen  um besser zu heilen und so auf alles genau reagieren zu müssen. Wann  kann ich es mir leisten jetzt Schaden zu machen oder wäre es  angebrachter zu heilen.

  Denn im Beta Erfahrungsthread viel mir dieses Bild auf



Tic0 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und da würde ich jetzt einfach mal die Axt als Dmg Done betrachten und das "+" als Heilung. Und da fällt mir auf, dass es doch so aussieht wie in WoW, dass die DDs Schaden machen und die Heiler nur heilen.

Ist das jetzt nur Zufall gewesen,
oder hab ich die Graphik falsch interpretiert,
oder ....

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand das beantworten könnte


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> eine Frage an die anderen Betatester... kommt euch das Kampfsystem im PvE auch so unausgereift vor? Also mir scheint es wirklich sehr unausgereift zu sein durch viele bugs. Auch der Löwe vom White Lion zeigt da sehr viele Bugs auf die mich nerven würden als Spieler.
> 
> Oder liegt es nur an die Betaserver? Könnt ich mir garnicht vorstellen
> 
> ...



Eigentlich stört eher das Verhalten der Keep Wachen....Man kommt beim besten Willen nicht durch das Innentor, weil gerade oben zu viele Deffer stehen (im Vergleich zu der angreifenden Truppe)
Plötzlich rennt der Keeplord vors Tor......Was zur... egal ....ALLE DRAUF. Keep erobert = sofort rein alle Deffer abschlachten.

Das andere Extrem ist bei einigen Burgen das der Keep Lord nicht angreifbar ist und immer wie ein Ping Pong Ball umher rennt.

Dagegen funktioniert der Standart PVE Mob sogut wie fehlerfrei (diverse Unangreifbarkeits-Bugs mal auser Acht gelassen)


----------



## Fright (21. August 2008)

Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage zum Schwertmeister.
Auf das Tanken an sich wurde ja schon zu genüge eingegangen, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das das beim schwertmeister alles etwas anders ablaufen soll als bei den anderen Tanks. Kann evtl jmd mal einen persönlichen eindruck zu dieser Klasse geben und sagen ob sich das tanken nun tatsächlich so vom Zwergen-Tank(beispiel) unterscheidet?

Falls ich darüber etwas überlesen habe tut es mir leid.


----------



## Lari (21. August 2008)

Ich habe mit einem Heiler schon die DD Wertung sowie die HEilwertung angeführt. Das ist natürlich zufallsbedingt.
Kommt auf die Gegner an, die eigenen Leute und so weiter. Wichtig ist, dass du als Heiler die Zeit hast, Schaden zu machen. Ist die nicht gegeben, dann machst du auch keinen Schaden.
Zum Beispiel wenn du als Gegner viele Tanks hast, kommt wenig Schaden rein, aber es wird auch mehr Schaden gebraucht, um da jemanden umzubringen. Dann kannst du auch viel Schaden machen.
Ist es so, dass viele DDs drin sind, heilst du wie bekloppt, aber der Schaden der Gruppe reicht auch aus, um die gegnerischen DDs zu töten.

Man kann ein Szenario Ergebnis nicht nutzen, um Ruckschlüsse zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Omidas schrieb:


> Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie die Schaden - Heil -Relation in Warhammer aussieht.
> 
> Spiele zum vergleich einen Druiden in WoW und im Alterac Zerg gehts nur  drum schnell genug die Hots zu verteilen und sonst nichts. Macht mir  zwar auch Spaß, aber System von War reizt mich ungemein. Scahden machen  um besser zu heilen und so auf alles genau reagieren zu müssen. Wann  kann ich es mir leisten jetzt Schaden zu machen oder wäre es  angebrachter zu heilen.
> 
> ...



Umgekehrt wäre ja auch irgendwie komisch oder ?

Nen Heiler hat nun mal als Hauptaufgabe das Heilen und nen DD´ler das Damage machen.

Es kommt aber drauf an wie der Heiler aufgebaut ist. Nen Erzmagier sollte zwischen den Heals immer mal nen Cast rauswerfen um besser zu heilen. Der Screenshot zeigt übrigens die Problematik, dass sehr viele DD´ler in den Szenarios unterwegs sind und es Heiler deswegen sehr schwer haben die Leute am Leben zu halten.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (21. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Eigentlich stört eher das verhalten der Keep Wachen....Man kommt beim besten Willen nicht durch das Innentor, weil gerade oben zu viele Deffer stehen (im Vergleich zu der angreifenden Truppe)
> Plötzlich rennt der Keeplord vors Tor......Was zur... egal ....ALLE DRAUF. Keep erobert = sofort rein alle Deffer abschlachten.
> 
> Das andere Extrem ist bei einigen Burgen das der Keep Lord nicht angreifbar ist und immer wie ein Ping Pong Ball umher rennt.
> ...



nunja die Wachen sind auch sehr seltsam. Wenn eine lvl40 Wache einen lvl 30er mob angreift, stirbt er. Schonmal gesehen? Ich fand das sehr hart (weiß nicht mehr wo das war).

Und wenn ich einen ganz normales Wildschwein angreife braucht es 50% weniger hp um zu merken das ich es angreife, wo ist da der Fehler? 

Also ich finde PvE muss noch etwas getan werden aber finde das nicht sonderlich schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Fright: Ja, er hat andere Skills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Fright schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch mal eine Frage zum Schwertmeister.
> Auf das Tanken an sich wurde ja schon zu genüge eingegangen, aber ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das das beim schwertmeister alles etwas anders ablaufen soll als bei den anderen Tanks. Kann evtl jmd mal einen persönlichen eindruck zu dieser Klasse geben und sagen ob sich das tanken nun tatsächlich so vom Zwergen-Tank(beispiel) unterscheidet?
> 
> Falls ich darüber etwas überlesen habe tut es mir leid.



Er ist um einiges schneller kaputt als der Eisenbrecher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man im RvR einen Eisenbrecher als Gegner hat: Grmpf schon wieder der laufende Amboss auf den man lange einprügeln muss
Wenn den Schwertmeister als Gegner hat: Kein Gegner bei dem ich sagen würde der MUSS sofort als erster weg......der Zwerg nervt mehr.


----------



## f1nwe (21. August 2008)

Mathegenie schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Kampfsystem.
> 
> Bei WoW gefällt es mir sehr gut mit Skill auch besser Equipte, oder höherstufigere Gegner zu besiegen.
> Z.B. durch schnellere Reaktion, oder dem drehen mit der Mouse, während der Gegner hektisch mit der Tastatur dreht.
> ...



Der Global Cooldown ist 1,5 Sec wie bei WoW, allerdings fühlt er sich etwas länger an. Was grössenteils an den abgehakten Animationen ( k.A. ob die noch geändert werden ) und der "laggy" Castbar liegt.
Jede Klasse hat diverse Instants, die man auch im laufen casten kann.
Wenn du selbst mit der Maus steuerst und hinter dem Gegner bleibst während der andere mit der Tastatur auf der Stelle dreht, hast du einen natürlich einen Vorteil ( schon weil er ja nicht nach hinten schlagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Allgemein ist das Kampfsystem aber weniger skillabhängig als in WoW, Sachen wie den Counterspell vom Mage oder den Schurkenkick gibt es nicht. 
CC, Roots und Befreiungsspells haben viele höhere Cooldowns ( 30 Sec - 1 Min ) kommen also nur einmal im Kampf zum Einsatz. 
Im Endeffekt ziehst du deine Spells durch und wenn du am Ende mehr Schaden gemacht hast als der Gegner, hast du gewonnen.
Generell ist das Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip viel stärker ausgeprägt und auf grosse Gruppenkämpfe ausgelegt, wenn du alleine deiner Konterklasse begegnest hast du einfach mal verloren.


----------



## DiSanzes (21. August 2008)

Ich hätte da eine Frage zum Weissen Löwen.
Und zwar gibt es für diesen eine Verwendung in Gruppen, bzw welcher "Pfad" (wird das so genannt?) ist dazu am besten geeignet?

merci euch


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

Ich find das system an sich völlig korrekt.

Auch und gerade *huhn* sollte auf core wie auf dem open gleich sein. Wieso ?

Gibts genug gründe:

Warum will ich als lvl 40 spieler in ein lvl 10 gebiet ?  A) ich will ganken und dann geschiet mir das *huhn* recht weil ich ein flach.... kopf bin.  ich will andere spieler irgendwo in den PQ etc ziehen.

70-80% derer die sich darüber aufregen sind schlicht Ganker, obs euch gefällt ode rnicht. 5-10% sind leute die andere ziehen wollen, und dieses geziehe braucht man wie nen Pickel am allerwertesten. Ohne ziehen muss ich auch später net mit nem Tank im hihg lvl da stehen der net weiss wasn schild is usw.

MYthic sagt schlicht: Du bist 40 du hast im start gebiet nix zu suchen, basta.

Das selbe ist e smit den klassen und den skill bäumen. Die klasse wird zu anfang gewählt und bleibt es auch, die Talent bäume verändern nur minimal die Aufgabe oder das einsatzgebiet der Karriere. Es gibt konter klassen, und dadurch wird jeder der Karrieren und ihre möglichkeiten früher oder später zum must have um erfolgreich sein zu können. Nie wieder * ne klasse xy wolln wir nicht* oder *wenn Du nicht xy geskillt bist, blablabla* sehr viel wird vom Spieler selbst, seiner truppe und ihrer Teamfähigkeit miteinander abhängen. Und auch das lässt mich hoffen r0x0r köppen schneller auf nimmer wiedersehen sagen zu können als in anderen MMO.

Ich warte auf dieses Spiel schon sehr lange mit sehr viel freude. Und ic bin für jedes Stückchen kontrolle das mir Ganker, Leecher und R0x0r Flachköpfe vom Hals hält dankbar, in der Hoffnung das WAR so gut anfängt wie WoW Classic, aber nicht mit der zeit wie WoW Abschifft.


----------



## Fright (21. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Ich find das system an sich völlig korrekt.
> 
> Auch und gerade *huhn* sollte auf core wie auf dem open gleich sein. Wieso ?
> 
> ...



Wie wahr....

und danke für die schwertmeisterinfo. Ein bisschen mehr von jemandem der ihn angetestet hat wär schön.


----------



## f1nwe (21. August 2008)

DiSanzes schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage zum Weissen Löwen.
> Und zwar gibt es für diesen eine Verwendung in Gruppen, bzw welcher "Pfad" (wird das so genannt?) ist dazu am besten geeignet?
> 
> merci euch



Die 3 Pfade teilen sich ungefähr so auf:
Hunting: Pet und Spielerschaden steigen beide an und am meisten im Kampf gegen viele Gegner. Zum PQs machen in der Gruppe bei grossen Pulls gut geignet.
Axeman: Pet tankt und man selbst mach den Schaden ( am besten hinter dem Gegner stehen ) geht auch in der gut in der Gruppe am besten gegen einzelne Boss Gegner. 
Guardian: Man selbst tankt und das Pet macht den Schaden. Durch die Aggro Skills kann man den Heilern leichter mal ein Add abnehmen, also auch ok in der Gruppe.

Im RvR fand ich Axeman immer am sinnvollsten, aber ist wahrscheinlich Geschmackssache.

Verwendungszweck in Gruppen ist genau wie bei den anderen MeleeDDs Schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Hammerschild (21. August 2008)

> Warum will ich als lvl 40 spieler in ein lvl 10 gebiet ? A) ich will ganken und dann geschiet mir das *huhn* recht weil ich ein flach.... kopf bin.  ich will andere spieler irgendwo in den PQ etc ziehen.



c) Ich kehre zu meinen Anfängen zurück weil ich leider die Hauptstadt der Zwerge einfach nicht finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

Wenn sowas passiert solltest du zum ork deines vertrauens und dein Gesichts Kraut stutzen lassen *fg*


----------



## Eisenseele (21. August 2008)

Wie sieht es eigendlich bei den PQ's aus? kann man die beliebig oft wiederholen oder nur alle paar stunden oder vielleict gar nicht? Falls die frage schon mal gestellt wurde: Tut mir leid, hab aber leider mittlerweile den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2008)

Eisenseele schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigendlich bei den PQ's aus? kann man die beliebig oft wiederholen oder nur alle paar stunden oder vielleict gar nicht? Falls die frage schon mal gestellt wurde: Tut mir leid, hab aber leider mittlerweile den Überblick verloren.


Beliebig oft, zu jeder Zeit, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Definition (21. August 2008)

Brachial schrieb:


> P.S.: Das Age of Reckoning spielt vor der Geburt von Felix Jaeger, ok Gotrek würde schon existieren aber nicht in seiniger jetzigen Form als Slayer.
> Soviel für die Fans von William King (und Band 8 und 9 sucken ja dermassen- scheiß geldgeilen Verlage).



Gz zur der aus sage über dich ich mich am meisten beömmelt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum ? Weil ungefähr 17 seiten vorher ein Bild on beiden gepostet wurde wo die in einer Kneipe in Altdorf stehen. ne ne den link gibs net suchsts doch selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und des weiteren kann ich ganricht aufzählen wie oft ich in den potcasts schon gehört hab das man in der 5stufe von altdorf auf die beiden trift von wegen bekannte war namen und so.

falls es wen interessiert Age of Reckoning spielt kurz nach dem Sturm des Chaos so um 2600.

Ahja meine frage : kann mal wer pls sone moral angriff auf stufe 4 näher erläutern was passiert den da den so ? am besten von einer tank klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 wen ihr nicht wisst was ich meine das ding mit den 60 minuten cd ( keiner witz am rande  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

p.s. ich hoffe meine grobe missachtung der deutschenrechtschreibung führen zu ein parr lachern euerseitz in diesem sinne mfg und so ...


----------



## Eisenseele (21. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Beliebig oft, zu jeder Zeit,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sqi (21. August 2008)

Ich würde mal von den Betatestern wissn wie der Skilltree vom Schamanen ist und zu was welcher nützlich ist


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Naja ich dachte die Huhnregel ist ein schlechter Scherz, aber sie ist wahr und ich finde sie mehr als affige Lösung für das Problem. Was hat das für Sinn? Damit man das campen verhindert? Das man das ... mal ehrlich. Kann man das net über ein Debuff lösen. Das man eben sagt alle in diesem Gebiet haben maximal Level 20 fertig oder sonst was für Lösungen, aber net Huhn. Das ist beleidigen und lächerlich, da die Frage ja ist ab wann man zum Huhn wird. Vom T4 ins T3 gibt es auch Level Unterschiede, das würde heißen mit der Huhnregel beschränkt man alle Level 40er aufs T4 und im T1 darfst als DE dann hoffen, das ein Tank in einem anderen T1 Gebiet anfängt und dir zur Hilfe kommt oder wie? ... nene ist ne affige Lösung gegen ein Problem, was eigentlich gar keins ist. 

Dazu wie gesagt mich würde mal die möglichektien interessieren wie man RSP betreiben kann? Ob es richtige coole Häuser gibt zum rein watscheln, Schankmaiden, und halt Zwergenbier und sowas? Meine die Eine Stadt werden sie ja wohl hinbekommen haben und wie ist das da. Kann man dann sowas überhaupt betreiben?


----------



## Bansai2006 (21. August 2008)

Suche alles wissenswerte  über das Crafting System  ( SuFu erfolglos )

 Links bis der Arzt kommt bitte !


----------



## Held² (21. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Äh...... Die Beiden trifft man in der Altdorf Taverne........Felix gibt dir sogar einen Q in der Akademie der Feuerzauberer


Glaubts ihr kann ich als Ork ein Autogramm von den beiden haben wenn ich mal zu bessuch bin :_D
 und onehitte gotrek alle chaos spieler mit seiner axt x)
Edit: wie ist ein schwarzork eig. so als tank ?


----------



## Abell (21. August 2008)

Beim lesen hier sind mir schon wieder Fragen eingefallen:

-Hat man auch hier so eine tolle Leuchtreklame mit seinem Namen über dem Kopf schweben. Das hat mich in WoW auf den Schlachtfeldern schon immer gestört. Was hat PvP für einen Sinn wenn man das Gelände nicht ausnutzen kann weill überall das Ding zu sehen ist?

-Das Hünerproblem: Muss man in WAR eigentlich nie eine Lowlevelzone durchqueren um in eine andere (wieder hochlevelige) Zone zu kommen? Z. B. T4 Dunkelelfen nach T4 Chaos? Bzw kann man das überhaupt?

Kann jemand eine Karte verlinken, damit man sich die Zonenaufteilung vorstellen kann?


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte die Huhnregel ist ein schlechter Scherz, aber sie ist wahr und ich finde sie mehr als affige Lösung für das Problem. Was hat das für Sinn? Damit man das campen verhindert? Das man das ... mal ehrlich. Kann man das net über ein Debuff lösen. Das man eben sagt alle in diesem Gebiet haben maximal Level 20 fertig oder sonst was für Lösungen, aber net Huhn. Das ist beleidigen und lächerlich, da die Frage ja ist ab wann man zum Huhn wird. Vom T4 ins T3 gibt es auch Level Unterschiede, das würde heißen mit der Huhnregel beschränkt man alle Level 40er aufs T4 und im T1 darfst als DE dann hoffen, das ein Tank in einem anderen T1 Gebiet anfängt und dir zur Hilfe kommt oder wie? ... nene ist ne affige Lösung gegen ein Problem, was eigentlich gar keins ist.




Doch das mögliche geganke ist definitiv ein Problem. Auch der möglich eingriff höher lvliger Spieler in den RvR bereich eines kleineren Tir gebietes wäre ein problem, da sich ja alles auf den gesamten krieg auswirkt, was bedeuten würde das sich hier wieder eine fraktion unlautere vorteile verschaffen könnte.

Die sache mit den Tanks z.b bei den DE ist kein Problem, da du jederzeit die möglichkeit hast die gebiete zu wechseln.

Wie gesagt, wer sich wegen dem Huhn aufregt, ist schlicht einer von denen die plötzlich raffen das sie späte rnicht als irrer off-tank oder Hexen-bla die lowis ganken können werden. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Gutebesserung (21. August 2008)

Das Huhn ist halt einfach ein Gag. Ich könnte auch einfach alle Instant töten die in ein solchen Gebiet laufen. Auch eine Lösung. Es soll ja auch eine Beleidigung sein. Wer in RVR lvl 10 Zonen als 40 läuft, der hat nur im Sinn sich einen unfairen Vorteil zu verschaffen und auszunutzen. 
Wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie oft ich im Schlingendorntal mit lvl 30 von 60ern umgehauen wurde, dann ist das schon ein Problem. Ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten als ich in 3 Stunden nicht mal einen Questmob umgehauen habe, weil ich ständig am Boden war. Das kann man vielleicht als nicht PVP Server Spieler nicht verstehen, aber in WAR ist halt in viellen Gebieten RVR Flag einfach an. Da hat man dann schon genug zu tun mit den Leuten auf seinen Lvl. 
Age of Reckoning spielt in der aktuellen Zeit des Warhammer Universums. Vorallem wäre Karl Franz vielleicht gerade mal 10 jahre Alt, wenn Felix noch nicht geboren wäre. Von Gotrek mal ganz zu schweigen. Wenn Gotrek als Zwerk noch nicht geboren wäre, wäre Karl Franz nicht mal das blitzen im Auge seines Großvaters.


----------



## Acy (21. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Beim lesen hier sind mir schon wieder Fragen eingefallen:
> 
> -Hat man auch hier so eine tolle Leuchtreklame mit seinem Namen über dem Kopf schweben. Das hat mich in WoW auf den Schlachtfeldern schon immer gestört. Was hat PvP für einen Sinn wenn man das Gelände nicht ausnutzen kann weill überall das Ding zu sehen ist?
> 
> ...



Die Tiers folgen "nacheinander" wie auf diversen Schaubildern usw.

Also man durchquert erst die beiden Tier-1-Zonen, dann Tier 2 (wieder 2 Zonen), dann Tier 3 (2 Zonen) und schließlich Tier 4 (unterschiedlich; mehr Zonen).
Man wird auch nicht sofort zum Hühnchen, nur weil man z.B. 'nem Freund in einem niederen Kapitel helfen möchte. Man muss schon auch das RvR-Flag aktiv haben, damit es passiert.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Naja ich dachte die Huhnregel ist ein schlechter Scherz, aber sie ist wahr und ich finde sie mehr als affige Lösung für das Problem. Was hat das für Sinn? Damit man das campen verhindert? Das man das ... mal ehrlich. Kann man das net über ein Debuff lösen. Das man eben sagt alle in diesem Gebiet haben maximal Level 20 fertig oder sonst was für Lösungen, aber net Huhn. Das ist beleidigen und lächerlich, da die Frage ja ist ab wann man zum Huhn wird. Vom T4 ins T3 gibt es auch Level Unterschiede, das würde heißen mit der Huhnregel beschränkt man alle Level 40er aufs T4 und im T1 darfst als DE dann hoffen, das ein Tank in einem anderen T1 Gebiet anfängt und dir zur Hilfe kommt oder wie? ... nene ist ne affige Lösung gegen ein Problem, was eigentlich gar keins ist.
> 
> Dazu wie gesagt mich würde mal die möglichektien interessieren wie man RSP betreiben kann? Ob es richtige coole Häuser gibt zum rein watscheln, Schankmaiden, und halt Zwergenbier und sowas? Meine die Eine Stadt werden sie ja wohl hinbekommen haben und wie ist das da. Kann man dann sowas überhaupt betreiben?




Nein kann man nicht über Debuff lösen. 
Wie stellst du dir das vor?

Open RvR Server:
Level 22er wird auf Level 11 runtergestuft...JUHU 1-6 abfarmen.
22er auf UNTER 11 runterstufen----->Alle die in dem Gebiet hochleveln überholen den dann....
Im PVE Bereich alles auf x8 hochstufen damit die "runtergestuften" bekämpft werden können?....Da kannst du gleich mal das ganze Leveln komplett streichen genauso wie die PQs weil alles zu leicht wäre.

Auf dem Core Server kann es dir sowiso egal sein, weil du da auser im RvR Gebiet nicht zum Huhn wirst 
Falls es dir darum geht im RvR Gebiet als 40er PvP zu machen ........da könntest du dich im T1-T2 nicht mehr von der Stelle rühren wenn sich da alle 40er tummeln.....dazu ist das Gebiet viel zu klein


Zu deinen RSP Wünschen...ja das ist vorhanden.


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Genau ich gange ja und so. Nein das hat damit nichts zu tun. Ich verstehe denn Sinn dahinter nicht. Wie gesagt es gibt ja den Buff für die Lowies das die halt Level 40 sind in gewissen RVR kämpfen oder höheren Tiers, warum machen sie net ein Debuff?? Da wird man ein Huhn ja und das soll die Lösung sein. Weil man halt mal jemand helfen will? Wird man am Ende bestraft, weil man ein zu hohes Level hat? Dann doch lieber einfach Stats Debuffen und fertig. Das man auf Level 20 oder 30 oder so kommt von den Stats her. Aber ich verstehe auch net was die Leute für Probs haben. Klar wurde ich auch becampt und geganged, aber es gibt genug Methoden dagegen. Dazu darf man echt nicht vergessen, das der Debuff das Level anpasst und somit Faire verhältnisse sind, die Ausrüstung müsste uach angepasst werden etc. Eben das es fair bleibt, aber damit anfang das man jetzt T4 ist und nicht mehr im T1 was machen kann, macht die Welt von WAR am Ende sehr sehr klein und man farmt am Ende nur noch im T4 herum?? Das kanns doch auch net sein.

Ne laut dem was ich gehört hab und gelesen soll es einen Buff geben, der lowies im RVR auf ein gewisses Level hebt? Warum net einen Debuff. Man ist doch Level 20+ oder sowas. Also halt das Maxlevel des Tiers halt "Festlegen" und darauf reduzieren. DAs ist besser als "Puff" du bist Huhn. 

Jap naja solange man fein in eine Kneipe gehen kann Bier trinken ist das doch was feins ... außer die Kneipe ist im T1 und man ist T4, dann müsste man als Huhn Biert trinken und ... ohje ... ich stell mir das gerade vor. "Ach die Elitegarde von Praag mal zu Besuch bei uns, seht her 10 der stolzen Kämpfer unser Fraktions. Wie immer Wasser und Körner?"

Gilt die Regel auch auf Open RVR? Also wenn man Flag hat ist man Huhn oder ist das nur Core?


----------



## f1nwe (21. August 2008)

Mathegenie schrieb:


> Also laufen die Kämpfe statisch ab? Zwei Charaktere stehen sich gegenüber und führen ihre Aktionen aus?
> 
> Was ich mit reagieren meine, ist z.B., dass man in WoW
> 
> ...




- Dispellen können: Schammy, Archmage, Sigma und Jünger, es ist aber weniger wichtig als bei WoW, da alle Dots und Debuffs max. 9 Sec halten, sowas wie UA gibt es nicht
- Casts unterbrechen geht nur durch stuns/silence, verlangsamen geht durch draufschlagen oder gewissse Auren
- gegn. Buffs reinigen können Zelot + Runenpriester, aber nur alle 30 Sec. 1 Mal sprich gezielt Hots oder wichtige Buffs usw. purgen ist nicht möglich
- Sachen wie Erdstoßtotem, Fear Ward, Counterspell ect. gibt es nicht, der einzige reaktive Skill den ich jetzt im Kopf hab ist Entwaffnen nach einem Parry ( können die leichten Melees ) 
- CC generell ist sehr kurz ( sämtliche stuns max. 3 Sec) haben tortzdem Dimishing Return und hohe Cooldowns, werden also viel seltener eingesetzt, man kann auch niemanden im CC halten ( Sheeps, Wirbel, Fear ect gibt es nicht )  

So etwas wie die Arena gibts nicht, es ist alles eher auf Massenschlachten ausgelegt.



Weil das beknackte Forum anscheinend meinen Post auf deine 1. Frage geschluckt hat hier nochmal:

Der Global Cooldown ist 1,5 Sec wie bei WoW, allerdings fühlt er sich etwas länger an. Was grössenteils an den abgehakten Animationen ( k.A. ob die noch geändert werden ) und der "laggy" Castbar liegt.
Jede Klasse hat diverse Instants, die man auch im laufen casten kann.
Wenn du selbst mit der Maus steuerst und hinter dem Gegner bleibst während der andere mit der Tastatur auf der Stelle dreht, hast du einen natürlich einen Vorteil ( schon weil er ja nicht nach hinten schlagen kann wink.gif )
Allgemein ist das Kampfsystem aber weniger skillabhängig als in WoW, Sachen wie den Counterspell vom Mage oder den Schurkenkick gibt es nicht.
CC, Roots und Befreiungsspells haben viele höhere Cooldowns ( 30 Sec - 1 Min ) kommen also nur einmal im Kampf zum Einsatz.
Im Endeffekt ziehst du deine Spells durch und wenn du am Ende mehr Schaden gemacht hast als der Gegner, hast du gewonnen.
Generell ist das Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip viel stärker ausgeprägt und auf grosse Gruppenkämpfe ausgelegt, wenn du alleine deiner Konterklasse begegnest hast du einfach mal verloren.


----------



## Thoraxos (21. August 2008)

Habe eine kurze kleine Frage und zwar wie lange dauert das Leveln bis 40 in etwa!!!!




Schöne Grüße


----------



## Buldog K D K (21. August 2008)

Meine Fragen beziehen sich auf den  Auserkorener Champion des Tzeentch und die Gilde
-ist es wie bei WoW das er ein Krieger darstellt und daher keine chancen gegen fast alle Klassen hat
-Als Gildemeister hat man dann besondere Sachen/Boni
-Würde dann auch eine Gilde Gründen Wollen oder einer Anschliessen wo auch schön gemetzelt wird und einen  Auserkorener Champion des Tzeentch suchen
-zu mir habe PvP Erfahrung OKF/Eroberer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Full s3 und PvP Aktiv 

MFG Bulldog


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Habe eine kurze kleine Frage und zwar wie lange dauert das Leveln bis 40 in etwa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ca 8 tage played.



> Meine Fragen beziehen sich auf den Auserkorener Champion des Tzeentch und die Gilde
> -ist es wie bei WoW das er ein Krieger darstellt und daher keine chancen gegen fast alle Klassen hat
> -Als Gildemeister hat man dann besondere Sachen/Boni
> -Würde dann auch eine Gilde Gründen Wollen oder einer Anschliessen wo auch schön gemetzelt wird und einen Auserkorener Champion des Tzeentch suchen
> ...


Es gibt keine Klasse die gegen keine Klasse eine Chance hat. Archetypen-System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falscher Thread zum Gildesuchen. 
WoW hat kein tolles PvP System mit dem man sich profilieren kann :X


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Genau ich gange ja und so. Nein das hat damit nichts zu tun. Ich verstehe denn Sinn dahinter nicht. Wie gesagt es gibt ja den Buff für die Lowies das die halt Level 40 sind in gewissen RVR kämpfen oder höheren Tiers, warum machen sie net ein Debuff?? Da wird man ein Huhn ja und das soll die Lösung sein. Weil man halt mal jemand helfen will? Wird man am Ende bestraft, weil man ein zu hohes Level hat? Dann doch lieber einfach Stats Debuffen und fertig. Das man auf Level 20 oder 30 oder so kommt von den Stats her. Aber ich verstehe auch net was die Leute für Probs haben. Klar wurde ich auch becampt und geganged, aber es gibt genug Methoden dagegen. Dazu darf man echt nicht vergessen, das der Debuff das Level anpasst und somit Faire verhältnisse sind, die Ausrüstung müsste uach angepasst werden etc. Eben das es fair bleibt, aber damit anfang das man jetzt T4 ist und nicht mehr im T1 was machen kann, macht die Welt von WAR am Ende sehr sehr klein und man farmt am Ende nur noch im T4 herum?? Das kanns doch auch net sein.
> 
> Ne laut dem was ich gehört hab und gelesen soll es einen Buff geben, der lowies im RVR auf ein gewisses Level hebt? Warum net einen Debuff. Man ist doch Level 20+ oder sowas. Also halt das Maxlevel des Tiers halt "Festlegen" und darauf reduzieren. DAs ist besser als "Puff" du bist Huhn.
> 
> ...




-.- Die Leute regen sich ja WEGEN der Huhn Regel beim Open RvR Regelwerk auf NICHT wegen der beim Core.

Im Core Regelwerk kannst du jederzeit den "kleinen" im PvE (PQs)helfen.

Und warum der DEBUFF nicht funktioniert habe ich dir schon beantwortet.
Bei einem DEBUFF must du auch einen Wert festlegen auf den der Spieler gedrückt wird.
(siehe obige Erklärung)

Ein 18er hat einen 12 ohne Probleme aus den Latschen......du wärst einem "neuen" der jeweiligen Zone also selbst mit DEBUFF immer überlegen = unfair...darum das Huhn.
Die "kleinen" kann man im PVE Bereich NICHT buffen......12er wird auf 18 gebuffed   JUHU ich hau gleich alle 18+ PQs und normalen Qs weg....völlig unsinnig sowas zu ermöglichen.

Der Unterschied beim Level ist in WAR nämlich recht extrem....Wenn du einen Mob als gegner hast 12er und selbst bist du auch auf  12er....das ist ein akzeptabler Gegner. Du levelst und kämpfts jetzt nochmal gegen den gleichen Level 12 Mob....das ding ist jetzt fast wie Pappe.

Wenn irgendwas 3 Level unter dir ist, zertrittst du es eigentlich mühelos.

Das selbe gilt dann für Spieler auf einem Open RvR Server...mehr als 3 Level Unterschied= chancenlos.
Huhn ist sinnvoll, ansonsten ist das ohne nur ein Freifahrtsschein für jeden Ganker. Selbst MIT der Regel wirst du aufgrund der starken Levelauswirkung auf Open RvR Servern eine satte Anzahl Ganker erleben.

Im PVE Bereich sind die "kleinen" der Zone wirklich nur Opfer für die "großen" der Zone.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Genau ich gange ja und so. Nein das hat damit nichts zu tun. Ich verstehe denn Sinn dahinter nicht. Wie gesagt es gibt ja den Buff für die Lowies das die halt Level 40 sind in gewissen RVR kämpfen oder höheren Tiers, warum machen sie net ein Debuff?? Da wird man ein Huhn ja und das soll die Lösung sein. Weil man halt mal jemand helfen will? Wird man am Ende bestraft, weil man ein zu hohes Level hat? Dann doch lieber einfach Stats Debuffen und fertig. Das man auf Level 20 oder 30 oder so kommt von den Stats her. Aber ich verstehe auch net was die Leute für Probs haben. Klar wurde ich auch becampt und geganged, aber es gibt genug Methoden dagegen. Dazu darf man echt nicht vergessen, das der Debuff das Level anpasst und somit Faire verhältnisse sind, die Ausrüstung müsste uach angepasst werden etc. Eben das es fair bleibt, aber damit anfang das man jetzt T4 ist und nicht mehr im T1 was machen kann, macht die Welt von WAR am Ende sehr sehr klein und man farmt am Ende nur noch im T4 herum?? Das kanns doch auch net sein.
> 
> Ne laut dem was ich gehört hab und gelesen soll es einen Buff geben, der lowies im RVR auf ein gewisses Level hebt? Warum net einen Debuff. Man ist doch Level 20+ oder sowas. Also halt das Maxlevel des Tiers halt "Festlegen" und darauf reduzieren. DAs ist besser als "Puff" du bist Huhn.
> 
> ...



Die Leute werden nicht auf 40 hochgestuft. 

Abschnitt 1 Kampfrang 8: Mindeststufe 1, Höchststufe 7
Abschnitt 2 Kampfrang 18: Mindeststufe 10, Höchststufe 17
Abschnitt 3 Kampfrang 28: Mindeststufe 20, Höchststufe 27
Abschnitt 4 Kampfrang 36: Mindeststufe 30, Höchststufe 35

Verstehe nicht wieso du dich darüber so aufregst oder wurden nun deine Gankträume zu nichte gemacht ?

Ausserdem gibt es im Open RvR keine Flaggen. Capture the Flag gibts nur in Szenarien und in die Lowie Szenarien kommt man als 40er eh nicht rein, da das Spiel nur Spieler die in etwa auf gleichem Level sind ins Szenario holt. 

Du könntest zwar als 40er ins T1 Gebiet laufen und dich fürn Szenario anmelden, das Programm würde dann aber warten bis sich genügend andere deines Levels angemeldet hätten.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Thoraxos schrieb:


> Habe eine kurze kleine Frage und zwar wie lange dauert das Leveln bis 40 in etwa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kommt drauf an : Powergamer schaffen das sicher fix in 10-12 Tagen played.

Normalspieler, die sich auch mal Zeit nehmen die Landschaft zu erkunden denke so 15-20 Tage played


----------



## Thoraxos (21. August 2008)

danke für die Antworten *Daumen hoch*


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Es geht ja ums Open RVR, also da ist es ja noch lächerliche. Da kannst ja kein Meter mehr gehen.

Klar ist er immernoch überlegen, aber den Encounter net mehr. Also er würde nicht ohne weitres die PQ stören usw. Das mit dem Gangen damit muss man auch im T3 rechnen. Vier 23er legen doch denk ich ein 21 locker ... und dann lala dumdidum. ist doch das Gleiche. Das Gangen hat doch net immer was mit dem Level zu tun. In meinen Augen ist das Huhn eine Methode die PQ und die Encounter dor zu schützen, das es eben "fair" bleibt. Aber da ist ein Debuff aussreichend. Nur ein Huhn schränkt dich auf den Open RVR so ein, das du nur noch im T4 bleibst und nicht mehr runter kannst und das dann auch net gerade fair. Deswegen ja, wenn ich lese das man zum Huhn wird wenn man geflaggt wird ist das eine, aber beim Open RVR ist man dauerhaft geflaggt. Dazu was passiert z. B. wenn ich im T2 ein Level erreich und dann zum Huhn werde im Open RVR?  Dann kann ich ja net mal alle Quests machen.
Dann würden die DE auf Open RVR richtige Probleme mit ihren Tanks bekommen, da halt nicht jeder aus dem T1 zum anderen ins T1 gehen will und möchte. Meine man will doch auch erstmal seine eigene Zone sehen, als Ork z. B. ist doch lustig die Quests zu machen. Also das mein ich. Ich dachte net, das die das auf den Open RVR auch machen. Aber da ist man dann dauerhaft Huhn  und kann mit gewissen Levelcap einfach die Zone verlassen und net weiter Questen und muss in die nächste? Dann ist man mit 40 im T4 gefangen und kann nur hoffen das jemand im T1-T3 was macht. Also ne das mit dem Huhn muss weg. 

Weiß net das Prob ist das mit dem PQ und ähnlichen, net mit dem Gangen. Dagegen ist das Huhn kein Schutz! Bitte mal ehrlich als ob man immer nur von 70er becampt wird doer von 60er oder ähnlichen. Das hat doch nicht immer was mit dem LEvel zu tun. Das Huhn verstehe ich nur als Schutz für das Gleichgewicht der Zone, eben das dort nicht ein 40er die PQ macht oder Gewisse Encounter legt. Aber im Open RVR würde es ja ... naja die Welt dann mit 40 auf das T4 Beschränken.

Naja da ist doch das mein ich ja. Also mit den Level fürs Tier ... das mit dem LEvel 40 war nur so gesgt. Ich meine der Punkt ist man wird hoch gebuffed und net runteR? Versteh ich halt net, das doch kein Faires System. Wenn man wenn hochbuffed kann man da auch nach unten. Man legt eben ein Levelcap fest fertig. Dazu gankträume, lol ... nur weil man sich über das Huhn aufregt muss man net gleich campen und ganken. Open PVP heißt für mich Open PVP und wie gesagt. Das level hat nichts mit ganken zu tun!


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Wenn ein 40er nen 22er umhaut ist das Ganken


Wenn drei 24er nen 22er umhauen nennt man das in WAR RvR !!!

Was soll der 22er bitte gegen den 40er ausrichten ? selbst wenn er sich noch drei 22er dazu holt haben die keine Chance.
Wird er dagegen von Spielern des gleichen Levels umgehauen kann er sich Verbündete suchen und Rache dafür nehmen.
Und nun komm mir nicht mit "Er kann sich ja auch nen 40er suchen", denn dann würden in den Lowie Gebieten mehr 40er herumrennen als lowies...

Es gehört nunmal zum Spiel, dass man von Gegnern gleichen Levels umgehauen wird. Wenn ich alleine rumrenne und von 3 Gegnern gekillt werde hab ich eh schonmal was falsch gemacht, WAR ist nämlich ein Gruppenspiel.
Es gehört aber nicht um Spiel, dass man absolut Chancenlos von Spielern gemeuchelt wird, die etliche Level über einem stehen.

Hochstufen geht immer, runterstufen geht nicht, da man dann die Items nicht mehr tragen könnte. Wenn ein 40er dann auf Level 10 gestuft wird, könnte er seine ganzen Items erstmal ablegen, da die als Mindeststufe z.b. level 38 haben


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Es geht ja ums Open RVR, also da ist es ja noch lächerliche. Da kannst ja kein Meter mehr gehen.
> 
> Klar ist er immernoch überlegen, aber den Encounter net mehr. Also er würde nicht ohne weitres die PQ stören usw. Das mit dem Gangen damit muss man auch im T3 rechnen. Vier 23er legen doch denk ich ein 21 locker ... und dann lala dumdidum. ist doch das Gleiche. Das Gangen hat doch net immer was mit dem Level zu tun. In meinen Augen ist das Huhn eine Methode die PQ und die Encounter dor zu schützen, das es eben "fair" bleibt. Aber da ist ein Debuff aussreichend. Nur ein Huhn schränkt dich auf den Open RVR so ein, das du nur noch im T4 bleibst und nicht mehr runter kannst und das dann auch net gerade fair. Deswegen ja, wenn ich lese das man zum Huhn wird wenn man geflaggt wird ist das eine, aber beim Open RVR ist man dauerhaft geflaggt. Dazu was passiert z. B. wenn ich im T2 ein Level erreich und dann zum Huhn werde im Open RVR?  Dann kann ich ja net mal alle Quests machen.
> Dann würden die DE auf Open RVR richtige Probleme mit ihren Tanks bekommen, da halt nicht jeder aus dem T1 zum anderen ins T1 gehen will und möchte. Meine man will doch auch erstmal seine eigene Zone sehen, als Ork z. B. ist doch lustig die Quests zu machen. Also das mein ich. Ich dachte net, das die das auf den Open RVR auch machen. Aber da ist man dann dauerhaft Huhn  und kann mit gewissen Levelcap einfach die Zone verlassen und net weiter Questen und muss in die nächste? Dann ist man mit 40 im T4 gefangen und kann nur hoffen das jemand im T1-T3 was macht. Also ne das mit dem Huhn muss weg.
> ...



Nein das ist nicht das gleiche wenn ein 28er schon 8 12er umhaut oder ob 3 14er einen 12er umhauen.

Dein Argument von wegen es schränkt dich so ein als 40er...von wegen. Im T1-T3 hast du als 40er nur haufenweise "kleine" als Gegner....als ob PvP Spieler die Schlacht in den "kleinen" Tiers austragen, wenn die eigentlichen Ziele nur im T4 zu finden sind.

Hör auf hier WoW mit 70ern und 60er reinzubringen. In War kann dir ein 22er schon die ganze 18er PQ "versauen" da brauchts keinen 40er dazu.
Beispiel IvC 8er PQ....In einer Stadt laufen 200 Npcs rum...es gilt diese zu töten das läßt Champions auftauchen die man schnell töten muss, was wiederum 2 Helden auftauchen läßt, die man auch schnell töten muss.

Tja das hier ist aber nicht WoW wenn dort ein 22er hin kommt, sind für ihn ALLE Npcs freundlich....ganz toll er braucht sich bloß in den Pulk stellen und schön auf die Spieler feuern....angreifen kann man ihn kaum weil man sonst gleich 30 adds hat.


----------



## !Jo (21. August 2008)

ich denke Open RVR soll dir erst mal ermöglichen RvR auch in den "PvE"-Zonen zu machen und nicht deinen "Spaß" in den lower Tiers zu haben. Das würde außerdem denke ich das RvR System auch bisserl ins Wanken bringen... du könntest als T4 Spieler einfach Victory Points in den niedrigeren Tiers machen, die wirken sich ja auf die oberen Tiers aus, nicht so stark, wie wenn du im Tier 4 abgehst, aber dafür haust du ja dann alles kurz und klein...

es ist doch gut, wenn jeder in seinem Tier bleibt, so hat man ständig gleichwertige Gegner vor der Nase, wenn jeder überall hinkönnte wäre das RvR-Gebiet einfach viel zu groß und es könnte viel zu leicht passieren, dass du einfach eine Stunde ohne einen Kampf durch die Gegend rennst mit deiner Gruppe.


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

*dummes gelaber raus editiert*


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

... Hier das ist klar. Ich zock gern auf PVP Servern und leb auch mit den Vor- und Nachteilen. Wenn die aber immer attackieren wenn man Mobs erlegt, ist das ganken für mich. Damit muss man umgehen können klar. Aber das Prob ist ja durch diese Huhn Regel sterben die Levelzonen schnell aus? Weil keiner mehr drin sein kann. Das ist was ich befürchte und was mich sogar abschreckt. Wenn die das lassen, würde es heißen das man eines Tages nur noch schwer T1 bekommt?

Hier und eins ist klar. ICh weiß das WAR ein Gruppenspiel ist, sieht man an den Skills und den Post der Betatestern und falsch gemacht. Was hab ich falsch gemacht. Ich sehe in der Regel das Problem das man dadurch am Leveln und seiner Bewegung auf Open RVR eingesschränkt wird und daher viele garnicht erst dort anfangen werden und gleich auf die Core server gehen. Mit der Huhn Regel brauch man kein Open RVR, das würde am Anfang gehen, aber gegen Ende ... naja. Dazu werden die T4 Gebiete Überlaufen sein, wenn man sich net mal absetzten kann und mal in Ruhe bissel was machen. Einfach mal hier und da noch Quests nach holen die man noch nicht gemacht hat etc. Sowas ist auch recht amüsant oder zu einigen Instanzen laufen, geht ja auch net wenn man durch niedriger Zonen muss. Darum gehts. Es schränkt das Highlevelganken aus ok, das stimmt. Es beschränkt die Leute auf Open RVR aber nur noch, nur noch auf T4 und das ist doch auch net Sinn der Sache.

Klar ist WAR ein Teamplay, das ist ja WAR, WAR ist RVR und das ist mir klar. Aber dennoch es kann nicht sinn und zweck sein, das wenn man zügig levelt und das soll man sogar recht gut können, das man dann aufeinmal mitten im Questen das Levelcap packt und puff ... darfste du gehen und in nächste Gebiet oder Puff der Tank ein Huhn weil er LEvel bekommt und neuen Suchen? etc. Das schränkt doch am Ende sonst was ein. Ne auf Open RVR geht das net mit dem Huhn. Klar ist die Gefahr da mit dem 40er Becampen. Aber dann andere Lösungen oder sonst was, aber das Huhn ... ne find ich schrecklich. Auf Core Servern ist ja noch ok, da man dort ja nur geflaggt wird mit gewisser Handlung, aber auf einem RVR ist man das ja ständig, also ein Level zu hoch und los geh wo anders hin? Also es ist dann ok wenn man Levelcap hat und man die Zone verlassen muss.

Es geht mir am Ende ums Austerben der T1-T3 Zonen, weil man doch net ewig Level 1 oder 2 oder 30 bleibt! Dazu kommt noch das man net mehr zurück kann und dann im T4 gebunden ist. Es geht auch um RSP um die Welt? Ich wil doch net ständig RVR, ich bin Zwergenfreund und da geht man auch einen heben und da ich keine Haupstadt habe, geh ich in meine Gebiete, dort gibt es richtiges Bier ... das geht aber net!!!


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Ich freu mich drauf, wenn die ersten nichts ahnenden Möchtegern Ganker mit ihren Level 25 Chars ins T1 Gebiet laufen um da Spass zu haben und dann den Schock durch das Huhn bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danach machen sie einen Frustthread hier auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (21. August 2008)

Runter buffen bringt doch auch nix.
Als 40er sind nicht nur deine Stats gegenüber nem 10er IMBA, sondern auch deine Ausrüstung, deine Skills etc.

Huhn Regel auf normalen ist schon ok und bei Open RvR ist noch garnicht raus wie es gemacht wird. Aber egal obs da ein Huhn gibt oder nicht, ich glaube die meisten werden ziemlich schnell erkennen das das Prinzip des Core das ideale ist.


----------



## Rayon (21. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Leuts ... es heisst Tir
> 
> das hat nüx mit verlausten viehchern zu tun ... nur ma so angemerkt


You failed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es heißt Tier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

stimmt hast recht... ich sollt ins bett gehenund die erkältung aus kurieren -,-


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Und in WoW sind die Lowie Gebiet etwa nicht tot ?

Darüber hinaus bringt das T1 Gebiet nur sehr wenig für das T2 Gebiet usw. Es bringt etwas aber der Hauptkampf wird in T4 ausgetragen und dort werden auch die meisten Punkte gemacht.

T1-3 sind quasi Geöhnungsgebiete und mit T4 gehts dann richtig los.


----------



## Havamal (21. August 2008)

The reason why you failed is????
Because Tier is english for Stufe


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Klar ist WAR ein Teamplay, das ist ja WAR, WAR ist RVR und das ist mir klar. Aber dennoch es kann nicht sinn und zweck sein, das wenn man zügig levelt und das soll man sogar recht gut können, das man dann aufeinmal mitten im Questen das Levelcap packt und puff ... darfste du gehen und in nächste Gebiet oder Puff der Tank ein Huhn weil er LEvel bekommt und neuen Suchen? etc. Das schränkt doch am Ende sonst was ein. Ne auf Open RVR geht das net mit dem Huhn. Klar ist die Gefahr da mit dem 40er Becampen. Aber dann andere Lösungen oder sonst was, aber das Huhn ... ne find ich schrecklich. Auf Core Servern ist ja noch ok, da man dort ja nur geflaggt wird mit gewisser Handlung, aber auf einem RVR ist man das ja ständig, also ein Level zu hoch und los geh wo anders hin? Also es ist dann ok wenn man Levelcap hat und man die Zone verlassen muss.
> 
> Es geht mir am Ende ums Austerben der T1-T3 Zonen, weil man doch net ewig Level 1 oder 2 oder 30 bleibt! Dazu kommt noch das man net mehr zurück kann und dann im T4 gebunden ist. Es geht auch um RSP um die Welt? Ich wil doch net ständig RVR, ich bin Zwergenfreund und da geht man auch einen heben und da ich keine Haupstadt habe, geh ich in meine Gebiete, dort gibt es richtiges Bier ... das geht aber net!!!




Du gehst schon wieder von WoW aus.....du hast in WAR keinen Zwang in Dungeons zu rennen und dann plötzlich "verwandelt" sich der Tank in ein Huhn.

Bezüglich "Tote Zone" und "ich kann nicht zurück"......was glaubst du wohl, warum wir den Core Server für die bessere Wahl halten? Ganz sicher nicht weil es da kein PvP gibt...darum dreht sich das ganze Spiel immer.
Der ganze Betaserver ist ein CORE Regelwerk kein Open RvR....das Spiel ist nunmal auf Core entwickelt worden.....weil aber so viele schreien "Ich will aber PvP überal" wird noch eine Open RvR Variante übers Knie gebrochen (wobei der einzige Unterschied nur ganken ist)

Die Zonen sind nicht so angelegt das du ohne weiteres ins PVE Gebiet der "anderen" kommst. Selbst wenn...du kannst dort nirgendwo beleben. Also muss man sich wenn überhaupt als großer Zerg dorthin begeben damit man belebt wird----->Campen.

Edit unten: Ich habe mit keinem Wort gesagt das DU ganken würdest. Lediglich das ein Open RvR nur den Vorteil des Gankens bieten würde im Vergleich zum Core Regelwerk


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Ja nur weil ich mich aufrege, heißt es ich ganke. Schon klar.

Auf Open RVR hat das Huhn nichts zu suchen, nicht weil es das Ganken stört, das Becampen, sondern es stört das T1-T3 selbst! Das heißt eines Tages gibt es kaum noch Leute dort, weil jeder der zu hoch ist, raus muss und dann ist man fast alleine dort.

Ja beim Core Server geht das vieleicht auf, aber auf Open RVR Servern hat das nichts zu suchen, weil es dich in der Bewegung beschränkt, im Leveln in allem und net nur im ganken.


Wow war auch net auf PVP ausgelegt und kam mit Open RVR. Aber mal ehrlich, wenn schon RVR dann richtig RVR. Dann nicht nur wer will, entweder man macht RVR oder nicht. WAR ist doch kein PVE Content, sondern RVR. Also auch richtig schön RVR und wenn die Huhn Regel da ist, gut dann ist sie da. Aber dann brauch man kein Open RVR machen.


----------



## Havamal (21. August 2008)

Ne in wow strotzen die lowlevel Gebiete nur so vor weiblichen Lvl 70 Nachtelfen Lesben*g*


----------



## Havamal (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Ja nur weil ich mich aufrege, heißt es ich ganke. Schon klar.
> 
> Auf Open RVR hat das Huhn nichts zu suchen, nicht weil es das Ganken stört, das Becampen, sondern es stört das T1-T3 selbst! Das heißt eines Tages gibt es kaum noch Leute dort, weil jeder der zu hoch ist, raus muss und dann ist man fast alleine dort.
> 
> ...


Wieso sollte es dich im lvln einschränken wenn die in Gebiete gehst die für dich zu niedrig sind! 
als Huhn bist du gleich schnell wie als Non Huhn*g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2008)

Wenn du unbedingt in die niedrigen Gebiete willst... erstell dir nen Twink und gut :-> Dann hast du auch wieder was zu tun

Das bringt mich zur Frage: Wieviele Charslots hat man eigentlich?


----------



## Hammerschild (21. August 2008)

> Wieso sollte es dich im lvln einschränken wenn die in Gebiete gehst die für dich zu niedrig sind!
> als Huhn bist du gleich schnell wie als Non Huhn*g*



Ich hatte das Gefühl als Huhn schneller zu sein ... aber vielleicht lag es auch nur an der neuen Grösse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm .. Char Slots - hab ich noch nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

^^ aber solltest achtgeben wo du lang gehst. Vorallem in der nähe von Kneipen mit all you can eat.

Ne ich find wenn sie Open RVR machen, muss da die Huhn Regel weg und was anderes her. Aber wusste net, das die Beta nur Core ist. Wie gesagt WOW war auch erst nach der Beta so weit ich noch weis, das PVP dazu gekommen. Am Anfang war das ja auch dort noch eher Sinnfrei und naja störend. Aber naja auf einem PVP Server muss man damit auch Leben, das es sowas gibt. Das Prob ist nur das die T1-T3 eben noch mehr bieten, als bei WOW die Zonen und damit geht das nicht ohne weiteres das man als High Level dort hin geht. Aber ich weiß net, ich will doch net mit Levelcap sofort aus der Zone raus, wenn ich noch Quests dort machen kann und abgeben. Ne weiß net.

Wenn es nur für Core gedacht wurde, dann geht das auf und ergibt Sinn. Aber für Open RVR ergibt es kein Sinn, weil dann das Open nicht passt! Das Wort müsste dann Chicken RVR heißen, weil man überall ein Chicken wird, sofort ohne weiters.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin, und jetzt stellst du dir eine T2 Keepschlacht vor, in der unversehens eine lvl 40 Sorceress auftaucht...ich glaube, selbst wenn der Respawn Punkt direkt neben der Keep wäre...so schnell können die Leute auf der Ordnungsseite gar nicht auf den Rezzbuton klicken wie sie da sterben.

Klar könnte man als Argument anführen, dass dann ja auch lvl 40 Leute der Order da auftauchen würden...und wo frage ich dich, bleibt dann für die lowies der Spass an der Sache, wenn sie nur mehr Beiwerk sind, während die 40er ihre Schlacht austragen?

Dann hättest du genau dasselbe Problem wie in World of Warcraft...lvl 1 bis 69 sind nur zum XP Grinden da, der Spielspass kommt erst auf Maxlevel.

Die Chickenregel hat sowohl auf den CoreRule, wie auch den Open RvR Servern absolut ihre Existenzberechtigung. Spielermangel in den niedrigeren Gebieten ist eher unwahrscheinlich...wenn du heute auf einen x beliebigen WoW Server gehst, auch (oder gerade) wenn er weniger gut bevölkert ist, triffst du in den low lvl Questhubs IMMER auf Leute im entsprechenden Levelbereich.


BTW. Übersiehst du, dass dich die Chickenregel im Leveln nicht einschränkt...solange du das PvE Gebiet nicht verlässt, kannst du auch als 40er in die T1 Gebiete rein...erst wenn du in die RvR Zone läufst beginnt der Timer.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> BTW. Übersiehst du, dass dich die Chickenregel im Leveln nicht einschränkt...solange du das PvE Gebiet nicht verlässt, kannst du auch als 40er in die T1 Gebiete rein...erst wenn du in die RvR Zone läufst beginnt der Timer.



Auf einem Open PvP Server (um den es ihm geht) wäre das schon eingeschränkt...du bist immer RvR markiert...Level up auf Stufe 12.... Count Down  10...9..........Huhn.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2008)

Abgesehen davon, OpenRvR heißt nur das überall RvR gemacht werden kann und nicht das man sich von gelangweilten HighLvL Chars ummoschen lassen soll also nichts mit "Damit muss man eben Leben, ist halt so aufn OpenRvR"


----------



## Sorzzara (21. August 2008)

Hab ja auch von einem Core Server gesprochen, die Mechaniken von Open RvR kennen ja selbst die Betatester noch nicht =)

Wäre auch eine Interessante Frage...Greift die Chickenregel auf OpenRvR Servern auch in eigenen PvE Gebieten? DAS Wäre wirklich eine Enorme Einschränkung...allerdings wird mir das wohl kein Betatester sagen können...OpenRvR Betaserver gibt es ja nach wie vor nicht, oder? Falls doch wäre ich einem Tester sehr verbunden wenn er sich dort einen 31er Char erstellen könnte, und das für mich und alle anderen hier rausfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abell (21. August 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Die Tiers folgen "nacheinander" wie auf diversen Schaubildern usw.
> 
> Also man durchquert erst die beiden Tier-1-Zonen, dann Tier 2 (wieder 2 Zonen), dann Tier 3 (2 Zonen) und schließlich Tier 4 (unterschiedlich; mehr Zonen).
> Man wird auch nicht sofort zum Hühnchen, nur weil man z.B. 'nem Freund in einem niederen Kapitel helfen möchte. Man muss schon auch das RvR-Flag aktiv haben, damit es passiert.



Die Schaubilder hab ich schon mehrmals gesehen. Aber man wird doch wohl in jeder Richtung aus dem Gebiet herauskommen? Also z. B. Richtung osten gehts vom T1 Gebiet ins T2, aber was liegt dann nördlich südlich und westlich?

und die ganzen kleineren Städte werden doch wohl auch vorhanden sein (in den niedrigeren T Zonen), oder? Ich meine jetzt nicht unbedingt auch als eroberbare Punkte. Wie z. B. in der alten Welt: Marienburg, Ferlangen, Erengrad, Nuln, usw.

Bitte sagt mir, dass es dort nicht die gleiche Art von Zonen (wenn auch ohne Spielerbeschränkung mit Instanzierung) wie in AoC sondern eine offene Welt! Das war so ziemlich der Hauptgrund für mich warum ich aufgehört habe damit.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (21. August 2008)

Die Frage ist doch:

- Open RvR mit Chicken

High-Lvl-Chars sind auf ihre Zone beschränkt

- Open RvR ohne Chicken

High-Lvl-Chars vernichten im schlimmsten Fall sämtlichen Spielspass bis Max Lvl


Ich glaub da wäre die erste Variante immer noch besser, auch wenn wir bisher nicht wissen können wie es da aussieht


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hab ja auch von einem Core Server gesprochen, die Mechaniken von Open RvR kennen ja selbst die Betatester noch nicht =)
> 
> Wäre auch eine Interessante Frage...Greift die Chickenregel auf OpenRvR Servern *auch in eigenen PvE Gebieten*? DAS Wäre wirklich eine Enorme Einschränkung...allerdings wird mir das wohl kein Betatester sagen können...OpenRvR Betaserver gibt es ja nach wie vor nicht, oder? Falls doch wäre ich einem Tester sehr verbunden wenn er sich dort einen 31er Char erstellen könnte, und das für mich und alle anderen hier rausfindet
> 
> ...



Lol Sorzarra...genau DAS ist ja der Unterschied zum Core. Das eigene PVE Gebiet soll ja das "Zusatz PVP Gebiet" für den Feind sein....wenn du da als 30er rumlaufen könntest wo wäre der Sinn?


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Genau das ist ja das Prob, wenn man über all geflaggt wird beim Open RVR, würde man überall Huhn sein. Das dürfte nicht geben und dann halt naja.

Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter schon zum Teil, das man eben genau das Einschrankt und das Tier für alle Spielbar bleibt und Fair, keine Frage. Aber auf einem Open RVR ... naja da müsste man ein Debuff machen oder ähnliches, da es aufgeht. Sonst würde man ja dort echt Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Seko! (21. August 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls für das abschaffen des "Huhn Systemes" in Open RvR Servern.

Schliesslich muss der Spieler doch wissen "Hier kann ich auch in PvE gebieten angegriffen werden."

Und wenn er das nicht möchte gibt es die Core Server.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter schon zum Teil, das man eben genau das Einschrankt und das Tier für alle Spielbar bleibt und Fair, keine Frage. Aber auf einem Open RVR ... naja da müsste man ein Debuff machen oder ähnliches, da es aufgeht. Sonst würde man ja dort echt Probleme bekommen.


Was willst du denn in Tier1 , Tier2..... als 40er?


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Seko! schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls für das abschaffen des "Huhn Systemes" in Open RvR Servern.
> 
> Schliesslich muss der Spieler doch wissen "Hier kann ich auch in PvE gebieten angegriffen werden."
> 
> Und wenn er das nicht möchte gibt es die Core Server.



Irgendwie glauben hier einige immer noch das wäre diskutabel OB die Regel kommt. Es steht fest das ALLE Serverarten die Huhnregel bekommen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2008)

Seko! schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls für das abschaffen des "Huhn Systemes" in Open RvR Servern.
> 
> Schliesslich muss der Spieler doch wissen "Hier kann ich auch in PvE gebieten angegriffen werden."
> 
> Und wenn er das nicht möchte gibt es die Core Server.



Angegriffen werden ja!
Aber nicht von gelangweiteln lvl 2xern im ersten Tier, 3xern im 2ten usw.
Das ist doch nicht der Sinn dahinter, dass ich dann mit einem möglichst hohen level in die Niedrigstufigen Gebiete laufe und dort die Kleinen abmetzel!


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Prob, wenn man über all geflaggt wird beim Open RVR, würde man überall Huhn sein. Das dürfte nicht geben und dann halt naja.
> 
> Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter schon zum Teil, das man eben genau das Einschrankt und das Tier für alle Spielbar bleibt und Fair, keine Frage. Aber auf einem Open RVR ... naja da müsste man ein Debuff machen oder ähnliches, da es aufgeht. Sonst würde man ja dort echt Probleme bekommen.



Wie gesagt Debuff bringt nix. Um überhaupt vom Imba Status zu kommen müsste man den Char runterstufen, seine Ausrüstung runterstufen und ihm höhere Skills wegnehmen.
Was wetten wir das dann das Geschrei noch grösser wäre?


Und in War können auch höhere Chars ungleich mehr Schaden anrichten als in anderen Spielen.
- In PQs machst du in 10sek locker die "Arbeit" von 20min zunichte und alle dürfen wieder neu anfangen. 
- Keepschlachten könnte man mit wenigen 40ern allein entscheiden
- Wiederholbare Q ala "Töte 10 Zerstörungsspieler" würden sich geradezu anbieten zu sagen "ich geh mal ein wenig im t1 newbies farmen"


----------



## Khorgarjin (21. August 2008)

Wenn die auf Core Servern das machen die Beta und die Core Server darauf auslegen, wird es wie damasl bei WOW werden. Die haben das auch erst rein gebracht und probleme bekommen damit. Das heißt naja man muss auf Open RVR verzichten können ;p sonst hieße es eben sich am Ende einschränken auf T4.

Dazu es geht ja net immer nur um die 40er. Es geht auch ums Levelcap, wenn man das errreicht und wie man es nunmal von einige Betatestern liest soll das fixen gehen, würde man in dem Gebiet ein Huhn. Das ist doch eigentlich das, was störend ist und das man eben net einfach mehr durch laufen kann. Es geht doch um die Welt, es ist eine OFFEN Welt und eine offenen Welt sollte man doch nicht so einschränken? Dann ist es keine offene Welt, sondern ne Art Instanzierung.


----------



## Seko! (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Wenn die auf Core Servern das machen die Beta und die Core Server darauf auslegen, wird es wie damasl bei WOW werden. Die haben das auch erst rein gebracht und probleme bekommen damit. Das heißt naja man muss auf Open RVR verzichten können ;p sonst hieße es eben sich am Ende einschränken auf T4.
> 
> Dazu es geht ja net immer nur um die 40er. Es geht auch ums Levelcap, wenn man das errreicht und wie man es nunmal von einige Betatestern liest soll das fixen gehen, würde man in dem Gebiet ein Huhn. Das ist doch eigentlich das, was störend ist und das man eben net einfach mehr durch laufen kann. Es geht doch um die Welt, es ist eine OFFEN Welt und eine offenen Welt sollte man doch nicht so einschränken? Dann ist es keine offene Welt, sondern ne Art Instanzierung.




/word 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

kannst ja durchlaufen, nur eben als Huhn.

Auf den Punkt hab ich jetzt gewartet: Jo RvR server is halt das ma überall angegriffen wird muh....


Sagt jeder kaq WoW ganker gimp wenn er grade wieder ne stunde gegankt hat... *geh halt pve nooooob* -,-*

RvR auf nem RvR server JA

Aber das als ausrede zu nutzen anderen aufn sack zu gehen is arm. und genau das würde passieren, und erzählt mir ja net nööööööööö wir doch net.....

Wie gesagt hast du als Hihg lvl in den low tiers nix aber auch garnix mehr zu tun. Hin kannst rotzdem, eben als Huhn.

Wer nicht ganken will kann damit leben :>


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Wenn die auf Core Servern das machen die Beta und die Core Server darauf auslegen, wird es wie damasl bei WOW werden. Die haben das auch erst rein gebracht und probleme bekommen damit. Das heißt naja man muss auf Open RVR verzichten können ;p sonst hieße es eben sich am Ende einschränken auf T4.
> 
> Dazu es geht ja net immer nur um die 40er. Es geht auch ums Levelcap, wenn man das errreicht und wie man es nunmal von einige Betatestern liest soll das fixen gehen, würde man in dem Gebiet ein Huhn. Das ist doch eigentlich das, was störend ist und das man eben net einfach mehr durch laufen kann. Es geht doch um die Welt, es ist eine OFFEN Welt und eine offenen Welt sollte man doch nicht so einschränken? Dann ist es keine offene Welt, sondern ne Art Instanzierung.




Damit hast du wunderbar erfasst, warum das Open RvR Ruleset "langfristig" keinen wirklichen Vorteil bringt.
Es ist aber dennoch nicht " wie damals WoW" dort gab es nicht von Anfang an PvP. Im Core Regelwerk ist es von jeher fester Bestandteil...bzw Schwerpunkt im T4.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (21. August 2008)

so mal eine frage von mir: kann ma die laufschritmusik ausmachen oder leiser? finde die übertrieben laut und nervig!^^
danke für die antwort schonmal


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

Nur mal für diejenigen die gerne den WoW pvp vergleich heran ziehen.

In WoW war pvp NIE geplant, im gegenteil. Das ursprüngliche Entwickler Team wollte PvP elemente NIEMALS in wow implementieren. Das gesamte spiel war auf PvE ausgelegt.

Erst nach einem Fetten Krach unter den Bossen wurde pvp zwangsweise und zu anfang noch in absolut lächerlicher form eingebunden.
Das frühe entwickler Team ( heute als flagship unterwegs, haben GW mit auf die beine gestellt) ging darauf hin, weil sie nichts mit der ausschlachtung von classic wow zu tun haben wollten.

Inzw hat blizz erkannt das man mit pvp kohle machen kann, erst recht wenn man den leuten dafür möglichst für umme alles in ar.... schiebt.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. August 2008)

Sehr nett nur...was hat das mit dem Threadtitel zu tun, Dilan? ^^

Äbämä....nein, natürlich kann man in W.A.R die Sounds wie in allen anderen Spielen frei regeln...solche Optionen gibt es glaub ich bereits seit Pong ^^

Dass der Sound der Schrittgeräusche wie auch der Mounts etwas sehr laut ist, mag an den Aufnahmebedingungen der Videos liegen...ich finde den Ingame Sound stimmig (Insbesondere die Chaosmusik) ^^


Dazu gleich mal eine lustige Frage...die Musik die man hört ist wahrscheinlich situations und Gebietsabhängig oder? Ich liebe zwar die Chaosmusik, bin aber auch von den Imperiumsfiles ein grosser Fan...also die Frage, hört man die Imperiumsmusik als Chaospieler wenn man sich in einem RvR Gebiet in der Nähe des Imperiums rumtreibt, oder kann man dort ausschliesslich mit der eigenen Fraktionsmusik rechnen? ^^


----------



## Dilan (21. August 2008)

wahrscheinlich genau so viel wie die stumpfsinnige laberei wegen dieses dämlichen huhns.


----------



## Seko! (21. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich genau so viel wie die stumpfsinnige laberei wegen dieses dämlichen huhns.




Zweifelos Bestandteil der Beta.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Also in der Beta hat man 10 Charakter Slots. Wenns so im Release wäre, fände ich es Prima. Als Powertwinker will ich immer jede Klasse einmal haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (21. August 2008)

10 Slots pro Server wurden glaub ich schonmal irgendwo bestätigt...also wer jede Karriere seiner Fraktion einmal ausprobieren möchte hat genau genug Platz =)

Es wird aller Wahrscheinlichkeit möglich sein, mehr als einen Server zu bespielen...also gehe ich mal kühn bei einem Charlimit von 10 pro Server davon aus, dass es ein overall Charlimit von 40 geben wird...ich glaube, wie gesagt glaube, Link habe ich leider keinen, dass man bis zu 40 Chars insgesamt erstellen können soll.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2008)

Das ist sehr gut :->


----------



## taxofit (21. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Nur mal für diejenigen die gerne den WoW pvp vergleich heran ziehen.
> 
> In WoW war pvp NIE geplant, im gegenteil. Das ursprüngliche Entwickler Team wollte PvP elemente NIEMALS in wow implementieren. Das gesamte spiel war auf PvE ausgelegt.
> 
> ...



Hm...der Text von dem Archiv der offiziellen Website klingt irgendwie  nicht so als wäre PvP nie geplant gewesen.....Bei WARcraft (Kriegskunst) konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz irgendwie auch komisch das es da kein PvP geben soll
Naja du bist da bestimmt besser Informiert als wir alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Woher beziehst du denn deine Info, dass PvP NIE geplant war in WoW? Das viel in Richtung Pve gemacht wurde klar aber PvP NIE geplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Schlachtfelder
Omega Skip 22/12/2004
Eines der Markenzeichen des Universums von Warcraft war schon immer der brodelnde Konflikt zwischen der Horde und der Allianz. Aus diesem Grund war das Prinzip „Spieler gegen Spieler“ von Anfang an ein zentraler Ausgangspunkt des Designs von World of Warcraft. Im Moment scheint dieser Aspekt des Spiels noch nicht wirklich von Belang zu sein, doch sobald das PvP-System inklusive des Rangsystems und der Schlachtfelder eingeführt ist, wird sich das gründlich ändern. Wir sind schon seit mehreren Wochen dabei, einige Schlachtfelder und das Rangsystem intern zu testen, und nun könnt ihr hier eine umfassende Vorschau dessen lesen, was euch in den nächsten Monaten alles an Überraschungen erwartet.

Hier der link dazu ausm offiziellen

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/news/wow-oldnews2004.html


Mfg


----------



## Ascían (21. August 2008)

taxofit schrieb:


> Hm...der Text von dem Archiv der offiziellen Website klingt irgendwie  nicht so als wäre PvP nie geplant gewesen.....Bei WARcraft (Kriegskunst) konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz irgendwie auch komisch das es da kein PvP geben soll
> Naja du bist da bestimmt besser Informiert als wir alle
> 
> 
> ...




Er redet von WoW im frühen Alpha-Status 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Später hat man sich entschieden die Schlachtfelder einzuführen, ursprünglich war sogar nur Open pvp geplant. Die BGs waren ein Bonus. Dein Zitat ist natürlich trotzdem richtig.

Allerdings entfernen wir uns grade sehr vom Topic, wenn Noxiel uns erwischt werden diese Posts eh wieder gelöscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fright (21. August 2008)

taxofit schrieb:


> Hm...der Text von dem Archiv der offiziellen Website klingt irgendwie  nicht so als wäre PvP nie geplant gewesen.....Bei WARcraft (Kriegskunst) konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz irgendwie auch komisch das es da kein PvP geben soll
> Naja du bist da bestimmt besser Informiert als wir alle
> 
> 
> ...



und wieder zum thema zurück... /klugscheißerei


----------



## taxofit (21. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Er redet von WoW im frühen Alpha-Status
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe hast schon recht war bissel viel Offtopic ,D
Mich nerven solche Aussagen wie PvP war NIEMALS geplant einfach. Und ich spreche ja nicht von Schlachtfeldern und er auch nicht sondern von PvP generell... dazu gehört halt auch open PvP.

So sry nun wieder ontopic^^


----------



## Vampiry (21. August 2008)

Wenn sich jemand schlagen will, dann soll er sich auch einen gleich starken suchen. Es gab mal so was die Ehre.


----------



## Arben (21. August 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand schlagen will, dann soll er sich auch einen gleich starken suchen. Es gab mal so was die Ehre.




Auf so etwas kannst du in einem Onlinespiel aber genausoviel geben, wie auf Kenntnisse in der Finnischen Sprache in China...

Finde das Huhn einfach Top und sehe da echt nicht im Ansatz irgendein Problem


----------



## Vampiry (21. August 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Auf so etwas kannst du in einem Onlinespiel aber genausoviel geben, wie auf Kenntnisse in der Finnischen Sprache in China...
> 
> Finde das Huhn einfach Top und sehe da echt nicht im Ansatz irgendein Problem



Mein letztes richtiges PvP-Spiel war DAoC. Und da gab es eigentlich kein "Ganken".  Jeder der als low lvl ins große RvR Gebiet gegangen ist (Frontiers/DF) musste damit rechnen im Dreck zuliegen. Ok. Aber der tat es freiwillig. Dafür gab es die dem lvl entsprechenden BG's. Das pve war eigentlich (bis auf Teile der epic) nicht in rvr Gebieten. 
Darum finde ich die Huhn-Lösung auch gut. Ein 34 er der lvl 12 killt weil er soooo cool ist, gehört gefedert (und geteert).


----------



## Sanitäter (21. August 2008)

Was babbelt ihr denn nu im WAR Chat über den ollen WoW versuch PVP zu betreiben... mann mann mann wenn ihr über WoW reden wollt geht doch ins WoW Forum und lasst uns hier in frieden.

Und diese mittlerweile 14 Seitige diskussion darüber das man als Highlvl in ein Lowiegebiet kommt und zum Huhn geflaggt wird ödet auch schon an. Ihr könnt diskutieren/beukotieren/demonstrieren soviel ihr wollt. Das Huhn wird kommen und die Welt wird sich weiterdrehn. 

Übrigens was habt ihr davon als "Starker" die "schwachen" vermöbeln zu wollen. Sowas hat man in der Grundschule als 4t Klässer den 1st Klässlern angetan oder so und das auch nur solange der Lehrer weggeschaut hat und man zig freunde um sich rum hatte die einem Grölend zujubelten wenn man nen "kleinenren" verkloppte. ->hatte schlimme Kindheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- 

Hat man den echt so nen kleinen "schnippel" das man sich mit lowchars befassen muss weil man im gleichlvligen bereich immer den kürzeren zieht ? 

Denke sowas hat die WAR community net nötig.

Wir kämpfen um EHRE und RUHM. Auf das die Legenden von unseren Taten berichten können wie das Chaos die Welt unterjocht hat. Und nicht darum wie wir arme schwache Würmer ohne gegenwehr zur strecke gebracht haben.

Für Khorne ... Für den Blutgott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (21. August 2008)

Ich finde das Huhn super, dazu die bewachten Friedhöfe, gute Mittel gegen ganken und corpse-campen. Nach den Reaktionen und den Diskussionen zu den Themen in anderen Foren, scheinen diese Maßnahmen genau die Personen von WAR fern zu halten, die ich dort auch nicht treffen will, weil mich deren Verhalten schon immer in WOW genervt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganken und campen "kleinerer" Gegner sind nicht Sinn des PVP. Sich mit schwächeren Gegnern messen ist keinerlei Herausforderung, sondern aus meiner Sicht eher Ausdruck von Frustration über die eigene Leistungsschwäche.

Zurück zu den Fragen.......

1. Wenn Items einen geringeren Einfluss auf den Charakter haben, welchen Vorteil oder Nutzen habe ich davon, im Endgame Bereich in Instanzen umher zu rennen (ausser dem Spaß natürlich!)? Bekomme ich dort Gegenstände, die eher meinen Charakter verbessern, oder gibt es dort vermehrt Gegenstände zur Charaktergestaltung (nett aussehender Helm, Totenschädel für den Gürtel,etc.)?

2. Gibt es ein Auktionshaus, und welche Bedeutung hat Geld in WAR? Wenn ich z.B. bei WOW zumeist PVP mache, brauche ich eigentlich nur Geld zum Sockeln von Gegenständen und zur Reparatur meiner Rüstung. Wenn WAR auf PVP ausgelegt ist, müßte man ja auf farmen,etc. vollkommen verzichten können.

Und wieder schon einmal ein "Danke" im Voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Mein letztes richtiges PvP-Spiel war DAoC. Und da gab es eigentlich kein "Ganken".  Jeder der als low lvl ins große RvR Gebiet gegangen ist (Frontiers/DF) musste damit rechnen im Dreck zuliegen. Ok. Aber der tat es freiwillig. Dafür gab es die dem lvl entsprechenden BG's. Das pve war eigentlich (bis auf Teile der epic) nicht in rvr Gebieten.
> Darum finde ich die Huhn-Lösung auch gut. Ein 34 er der lvl 12 killt weil er soooo cool ist, gehört gefedert (und geteert).




Ja, in Daoc war PvE und RvR auch streng getrennt.

Ging man als Lowie in die Frontiers bekam man mehr PvE XP aber hatte das Risiko gegankt zu werden, schließlich waren die Frontiers High End Zonen.
Das wäre so als wenn ich in WAR mit nem Level 10er direkt ins T4 gehe !!!

Ganker gabs übrigens trotzdem. Manch Meuchler loggte sich in Darkness Falls aus und wenn ein anderes Reich den Dungeon unter Kontrolle hatte ging er im Stealth zu deren Eingang und kloppte alle Lowies um.


In WAR können sich Lowies nicht aussuchen ob sie PvE oder RvR machen, denn sie müssen zwangsläufig durch die "Frontzonen". Wären die Lowie Gebiete für Highs offen, ja ihr glaubt doch nicht etwa, dass dann dort noch normales RvR möglich wäre. 
Mythic will allen Spielern egal welches Level sie haben jederzeit das gleich tolle RvR Erlebnis bieten und genau dafür braucht man das Huhn.


----------



## Tic0 (21. August 2008)

Hey,

@Ichweissnichts

1 ->
Nunja, nur weil der Einfluss der Items geringer auf seinen Charakter sind, als wie z.b in WoW,
liegt ja dennoch eine gewisse Motivation da, sich durch Items zu verbessern.
Zumal es ja auch 2 arten von Items gibt, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.
Die einen, haben nur wenig oder garkeine "Resistenzen", was natürlich schlecht fürs PvP ist.
Die Items, die man meist durch Renown (Rufpunkte) bekommt, haben meist sehr viel Resistenzen
und sind daher besonders gut fürs PvP geeignet.

So denke zumindest ich, das die Hauptmotivation dennoch sein wird, sich durch Items zu verbessern,
auch wenn diese nur gering sind. Aber natürlich auch, das aussehen der Gegenstände.
Und hier muss ich auch sagen, das die Rüstungen in WAR zum Teil wirklich *verdammt* hammer aussehen!

2 ->
soll dir jemand anderes beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe nicht allzulange gespielt und kann dir nicht sagen, welche Rolle Geld nun hat.
Habe mir nur das Mount gekauft und das war relativ leicht zu beschaffen.

mfG


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Ich finde das Huhn super, dazu die bewachten Friedhöfe, gute Mittel gegen ganken und corpse-campen. Nach den Reaktionen und den Diskussionen zu den Themen in anderen Foren, scheinen diese Maßnahmen genau die Personen von WAR fern zu halten, die ich dort auch nicht treffen will, weil mich deren Verhalten schon immer in WOW genervt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Es gibt in WAR kein großes Instanzfarmen wie in WoW. Kommt endlich von dieser verdammten Itemspirale weg. Man muss in WAR nicht 30mal in eine instanz rein um das begehrte Item zu finden. Der High End Content ist das RvR und Items sind nicht so wichtig, da die Hauptaufgabe im End content die verbesserung des RvR Ranges oder Gildenranges ist.
Man kriegt zwar auch Items aus Instanzen oder es gibt von den Bossen begehrte Trophäen aber es wird keine Hauptaufgabe sein, pausenlos die Instanz zu raiden

2. Es gibt ein Auktionshaus. In jeder Kneipe stehen Auktionator rum, wo man eine Versteigerung erstellen kann. Geld ist nicht so wichtig, klar braucht man es hier und da, aber farmen muss man nicht, denn auch getötete feindliche Spieler werfen im RvR Loot ab und je höher der RvR Rang des Feindes, desto besser ist der Loot. Im Loot kann alles sein, Geld wirft aber jeder Spieler ab. Es können dazu noch Items oder Craftmaterialien droppen.


----------



## Moagim (21. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> 2. Es gibt ein Auktionshaus. In jeder Kneipe stehen Auktionator rum, wo man eine Versteigerung erstellen kann. Geld ist nicht so wichtig, klar braucht man es hier und da, aber farmen muss man nicht, denn auch getötete feindliche Spieler werfen im RvR Loot ab und je höher der RvR Rang des Feindes, desto besser ist der Loot. Im Loot kann alles sein, Geld wirft aber jeder Spieler ab. Es können dazu noch Items oder Craftmaterialien droppen.


Ergänzung:
Es gibt keine Repkosten.

Falls du von einem Spieler getötet wirst = keine Nachwirkung
Wirst du vom NPC getötet und NICHT gerezzt---->10 Minuten Debuff...der sich auch noch stapeln kann, falls du gleich wieder stirbst ohne das der Tot vom feindlichen Spieler verursacht wurde.
Diesen Debuff kannst du aber bei einem heiler (der immer neben dem Belebungspunkt steht) gegen Bezahlung entfernen lassen....kostet so um die 9 silberals 40er. Ein 40er Mob hat etwas mehr als ein Silberstück dabei.

von 1-40 dürftest du, falls du nur questest, jedes Item verkaufst was du nicht brauchst und nur die 30g fürs Mount bezahlst.....nunja dann kommst  du auf etwa 200 goldstücke.
Daraus würde ich jetzt mal folgern das die AH Preis unmöglich ins astronomische gehen können......du kannst dir einfach grundsätzlich nichts "kaufen" was dich exorbitant besser als andere macht.
Weil es sowas nicht gibt, dürfte es auch kein Interesse geben für irgendwas große Goldsummen zu zahlen.


----------



## Stancer (21. August 2008)

Jap, es gibt eigentlich keinen Grund Items im AH zu kaufen.

Ich denke das einzige was dort gehandelt wird sind Crafting Utensilien


----------



## Thront (21. August 2008)

wie ist das mit dem tag-nachtwechsel??


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Vorhanden. Mehr kann ich dazu irgendwie nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Daraus würde ich jetzt mal folgern das die AH Preis unmöglich ins astronomische gehen können......du kannst dir einfach grundsätzlich nichts "kaufen" was dich exorbitant besser als andere macht.
> Weil es sowas nicht gibt, dürfte es auch kein Interesse geben für irgendwas große Goldsummen zu zahlen.



Das ist nicht richtig.

Erstmal kannst du jederzeit per Berufe pushen sämtliches Gold vernichten das du hast, zweitens sind einige "Mats" für die Berufe so bescheiden selten das diese sicherlich ziemlich hohe Preise haben werden (wahrscheinlich sogar höher als die Tränke selbst, da der Sinn des Alchimie Berufs nicht so im Verkauf liegen kann, sondern eher in der Ausrüstung Raid/Gilde)

Zweitens gibt es ja trotzdem noch Unterschiede im Equip, das sind nicht solche Welten wie bei Wow, aber es gibt sie. Und bei Wow kaufen ja auch nicht die Leute für 2k Gold Gegenstände im AH weil es nirgends im Game besseres gibt, sondern weil Sie schneller an die Items wollen. Das heisst es wird kaum eine Rolle für die Preise haben ob man mit viel PvP an besseres kommt.

Und sollte es seltene Trophäen geben die nicht gebunden sind, werden diese natürlich auch zu Unsummen im AH landen.

PS:
Übrigends hab ichs auch schon mit einem Char geschafft über Keepschlachten in punkto Belagerungsgeräte ziemliches Gold zu verpulvern, es gibt demnach auch Mittel und Wege Pleite zu werden xD

PSS:
Weil das hier schon bei einigen Fragen so rüber kam, ich hoffe unter "nicht itemabhänig" versteht niemand das die Items mit Lvl10 die gleichen Stats haben wie mit Lvl40 oder das das ganze so aussieht wie bei Guildwars wo ein Brustteil eben 3 feste Statvarianten haben kann. In War bedeutet das eben mehr das der Unterschied zwischen einem grünen 40er Item und einem wirklich seltenen nicht entscheidend gross ist.


----------



## ChrischiB (22. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe schon sehr viel gelesen, und hoffe mal das die frage nicht schon beantwortet wurde.

Es steht ja überall das die Gruppen in WAR offen sein werden, und jeder der im selben gebiet ist joinen kann.
Gibt es denn die möglichkeit eine Gruppe "privat" zu machen und dann nur mit Kumpel oder Gildenkollegen zu spielen?


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Ja. Kann man in den Gruppenoptionen einstellen.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (22. August 2008)

Ist der /XP OFF Befehl von DAoC im Spiel enthalten?


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Nein.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ist der /XP OFF Befehl von DAoC im Spiel enthalten?




Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, das man damit den aktuellen Level "einfrieren" konnte um nich aus dem Lowlevel PvP "herauszuwachsen"?

Das wäre dann eine tolle Methode die "kleinen" Tiers lebendig zu halten, auch wenns anscheinend momentan nich implementiert is.


----------



## Thront (22. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Vorhanden. Mehr kann ich dazu irgendwie nicht sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




heul...... heul ... HEUL


bitte bitte bitte


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Hm, ok:
Sonne geht auf, Sonne geht unter, Mond geht auf, Mond geht unter...
Was will man mehr dazu sagen? ^^ Es ist kein 12 Stunden Tag/12Stunden Nacht-Wechsel, sondern kürzer, aber mehr gibts echt nicht zu sagen.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

fragen:
1) wie sieht es aus mit den t-sets? droppen diese wie in wow classic (also nur per zufall) oder wie seit bc in badges die man beim händler umtauschen kann?
2) wieviele teile hat ein set und wie lange dauert es in etwa es zu vervollständigen?
3) was ist das derzeitige levelcap?
4) gibt es lootoptionen in gruppen/raids?
5) wie sieht die instanzsituation aus? viele/wenige?
grüße
when


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

1) Es gibt keine T-Sets
2) Weiß keiner, da es keine T-Sets gibt
3) 40

4) WAR ist kein zweites WoW. Klar gibt es Items, aber die spielen keine so wichtige Rolle wie in WoW. Die Rufrang Items sind noch vergleichbar mit T-Sets. Aber auch dazu wird man erst zu Release etwas sagen können.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Falsches Forum...Sorry, aber was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein whenlightbreaks.

Ich sage dir voraus, dass du in W.A.R nicht glücklich werden wirst.


----------



## Buldog K D K (22. August 2008)

Also habe die SuFu benutzt aber nicht gefunde daher meine Fragen an euch
Ich würde jetzt Lieber einen Schwarzork Spielen und:
-Können sie 2H Waffen Benutzen meine Tabos habe welche und habe Gehört sie wären nur 1H+Schild Freaks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Werden sie beim LvL´n Wirklich Grösser das hat mir ein Freund Gesagt und meine Tabos sind auch um Einiges Grösser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Sie können Zweihänder tragen.
Leider wächst man nicht mit fortschreitendem Level. Bärte von Zwergen werden auch nicht länger. Schade eigentlich *fg*


----------



## Buldog K D K (22. August 2008)

Danke LariNoar ist schon Schade :S weil ich auch MoC noch den schönen Riesigen Boss in Erinnerung habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

ich wollte mich nur mal grob informieren, weil bei wow langsam echt die luft raus ist, aber wenn gleich schon so antworten kommen: ey du wirst nicht glücklich, pisst mich das schon mal an.

ich habe keine ahnung von war und wollte mich nur mal vorab informieren, ob es überhaupt meinem spielstil entgegen kommt.
aoc war definitiv eine enttäuschung und ich finde das warhammer-setting sehr stimmungsvoll, vorallem weil eine story da ist - ob sie gut oder schlecht umgesetzt ist weiss ich nicht.

aber danke schonmal für die antworten an larinoar


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Grobe Information: www.war-europe.com 

Und das Wort "ey" wirst du mich, ausser in Brackets nie schreiben sehen =)


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> fragen:
> 1) wie sieht es aus mit den t-sets? droppen diese wie in wow classic (also nur per zufall) oder wie seit bc in badges die man beim händler umtauschen kann?



Es gibt PvE Items mit Setboni, allerdings keine wirklichen T-Sets von der Wertigkeit her.
Es gibt PvP Sets in dem Sinne die einen bestimmten PvP Rang und ein bestimmtes Level vorraussetzen. Diese haben auch Setboni und kommen evtl noch am nächsten an das ran was du meinst.



whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> 5) wie sieht die instanzsituation aus? viele/wenige?



Wenige, da gehst du aber eher rein um Q zu lösen oder just-for-fun. Sind kein wirklich wichtiger Bestandteil des Spieles meiner Auffassung nach.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

klar hab ich mich schon auf diversen seiten umgesehen, ich wusste das war eher pvp lastig ist, nur wollte ich wissen ob und in welcher form es auch pve geben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: danke an Brutus Warhammer für die antworten!


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Dann hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden, sorry...PvE gibt es, definitiv, in Form von Public Quests, Normalen PvE Quests und 6 Mann - Dungeons in steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad (von low level bis high level)

Es gibt aber KEINE PvE Raidinstanzen, und die Itemisierung ist bei weitem nicht so stark wie du es aus WoW gewohnt sein wirst...die Items machen nur einen relativ kleinen Teil der Charstärke aus.

Generell ist das PvE in W.A.R ein Lückenfüller, wenn man grade mal keine Lust auf RvR (PvP) hat und sich in schöner Umgebung mit Freunden bei gescripteten Fights entspannen will...der Hauptteil, und damit meine ich 90% des SPielinhaltes, ist jedoch ganz klar RvR.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

genau so hab ich das gemeint^^

warhammer hat bis jetzt schon ein paar pluspunkte bei mir gesammelt, mal schaun ob ich am 18. dabei bin.
vorallem das pvp system reizt, obwohl es wohl auf ein ähnliches gezerge wie im av rauslaufen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausser in gildengruppen o.ä.)


----------



## salimyr (22. August 2008)

Die Bossencounter in den Staedten sind durchaus Raidencounter. Genau wie die PQs in den Staedten.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Die Meinung ist zur Zeit weitverbreitet, aber complete disagree von meiner Seite her.

Ohne Taktik, Nutzen der Buffs/Debuffs etc. wird ein Warband im RvR nciht weit kommen...wer auf reines Heal vs. dmg + Zerg aus ist geht gegen eine Taktisch spielende Gruppe schnell unter....soviel traue ich mich nach den ersten Looks auf alle Klassenabilities schon zu sagen.




salimyr schrieb:


> Die Bossencounter in den Staedten sind durchaus Raidencounter. Genau wie die PQs in den Staedten.




Mit dem Unterschied, dass du erst in einer Riesigen RvR Schlacht die Stadt erobern musst, bevor du eine Chance hast, den Boss zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Die PQs sind ein ganz eigenes Kapitel...sie als offene, dh.  für jeden zugängliche Open World Raids beschreiben, trifft die Sache glaube ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## whenlightbreaks (22. August 2008)

noch ne kurze frage: wie groß sind die schlachtzüge? also wieviele spieler können maximal in einem sein?


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

24 Spieler bisher.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> noch ne kurze frage: wie groß sind die schlachtzüge? also wieviele spieler können maximal in einem sein?



24 Spieler. Wobei das eigentlich für PQs völlig egal ist. Selbst wenn du in keiner Gruppe bist und auf die Mobs einschlägst/jemanden heilst wirst du in die Wertung mit einbezogen.

Kleiches gilt beim Keeplord, sollte er fallen und da warst in der Schlacht dabei = du darfst mit um seine Beutekiste würfeln.


----------



## Meitie (22. August 2008)

kann mir jemand mal bitte was zu den rufrängen/punkten sagen?

*läuft das ab wie in den früheren wow versionen das wenn ich inaktiv bin auch wieder absteige oder geht es nur bergauf?

*ich glaube gelesen zu haben das ich mir dann neue skills davon kaufen kann ... inwiefern kann ich mir das vorstellen?sind das ne art talente oder neue fähigkeiten? sind diese verlernbar? wie mächtig sind diese bzw. wieviel mächtiger machen sie meinen gegner: sprich habe ich chancen wenn dieser ein paar ränge über mir ist?

*wie bekommt man diese, sprich wie werden sie verteilt? gibts da pro ausgeteiltem/geheilten schaden/lebenspunkt ne bestimmte anzahl an punkten (sone art fragsystem) + keeps verteidigen (z.B. flagge halten für gewisse zeit) oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

wenn jemand nen thread hat wo ich mich belesen kann so soll er bitte posten ich hab nix gefunden (finde diese sufu recht bescheiden)


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> kann mir jemand mal bitte was zu den rufrängen/punkten sagen?
> 
> *läuft das ab wie in den früheren wow versionen das wenn ich inaktiv bin auch wieder absteige oder geht es nur bergauf?
> 
> ...



1, Nein, das ist wie leveln.  

2. In keeps stehen Renown trainer da kannst du RvR Ränge (jeder rang = 1 Punkt ) in zusätzliche stats/taktiken/effekte umwandeln.

3 trifft es ziemlich genau.  Beim erobern bestimmter Punkte gibts extra Punkte.  Eine Fahne bringt im T4 zB 500 Punkte beim erobern und nochmal 500 wenn sie erobert ist.
Auserdem bringen eroberte RvR Ziele (in dem Moment wenn sie erobert sind) einen sichtbaren Fortschritt im "Eroberungsbalken" der Zone....Spielertöten bringt mehr RvR Punkte für einen selbst, aber kaum Punkte im "Eroberungsbalken". Keep= mehr Punkte als eine Fahne


----------



## Meitie (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> 1, Nein, das ist wie leveln.
> 
> 2. In keeps stehen Renown trainer da kannst du RvR Ränge (jeder rang = 1 Punkt ) in zusätzliche stats/taktiken/effekte umwandeln.
> 
> ...


danke fürs beaantworten
inwiefern is das ganze denn balanced? ist es egal was ich mache und komme überall auf eine summe x/std an punkte oder kann es durchaus passieren das es für "frags" mehr punkte gibt und sich deshalb viele zergs bilden und nur wenige diese möglichkeit der flaggeneroberung wählen?
ich hab noch viele fragen aber ich glaub ich belass es ersma dabei

achja wie stark wirkt sich das nun aus mit den rängen, wieviel mächtiger wird man, wie stark wirken sich die items+ die skills die man kriegt aus?


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> danke fürs beaantworten
> inwiefern is das ganze denn balanced? ist es egal was ich mache und komme überall auf eine summe x/std an punkte oder kann es durchaus passieren das es für "frags" mehr punkte gibt und sich deshalb viele zergs bilden und nur wenige diese möglichkeit der flaggeneroberung wählen?
> ich hab noch viele fragen aber ich glaub ich belass es ersma dabei
> 
> achja wie stark wirkt sich das nun aus mit den rängen, wieviel mächtiger wird man, wie stark wirken sich die items+ die skills die man kriegt aus?



Wird sich eher auf Keeps verlagern, als Deffer hat man da einfach den Vorteil auf die anderen runterzuballern und sich hinter Mauern zu verstecken. Du sitzt allerdings "in der Falle" wenn die mal durchbrechen.  Aus Angreifersicht ist ein Keep eine Harte Schale mit einem süßen Kern (RvR Punkte ordentlich Zonenkontrolle = Bonus bei kills und Bossloot)

Wer mehr Zonenkontrolle hat bekommt einen saftigen Punktebonus pro kill.....jeder dürfte daran interessiert sein sich die RvR Ziele zu schnappen um schnell die "Eroberngsleiste" zu verschieben.
Vor allem die Leute mit hohen RvR Rang sind um jedes bischen Punktbonus dankbar weil sie extrem viel Punkte zum nächsten Rang brauchen.


----------



## Meitie (22. August 2008)

und wie stark wirkt sich das ganze nun aus? also die rufränge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Wie oft kann man denn damit rechnen, dass ein Keep tatsächlich eingemommen wird?
Besonders im Hinblick auf die Möglichkeit, dass Gilden Keeps für sich beanspruchen. Es wäre ja doof wenn man ein Keep für sich beansprucht und am nähcsten Tag schon wieder verliert.
Wenns dazu schon (representative) Erfahrungswerte aus der Beta gibt wäre es schön wenn jemand davon berichten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Meitie schrieb:


> und wie stark wirkt sich das ganze nun aus? also die rufränge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hängt von dir ab.

Die ersten 20 Punkte kannst du nur in einfache verbessrungen stecken, die nächsten dann in "gehobene" Verbesserungen oder weiter in die Standarts.

hast du 40 ausgegeben, kannst du die Sachen mit der höchsten Wirkung kaufen.

Es gibt zB Sachen wie "Wenn du einen Zwerg tötest bekommen alle Zwerge in dessen Nähe eine Moralreduzierung"
Bonus XP/RvR Punkte pro kill wäre auswählbar...bestimmte Taktiken.....aber auch 1 RvR Punkt = 3 Stärke Punkte (das ist auch stapelbar...du kannst also deine Stärke immer weiter steigern)

Der nachteil ist natürlich du wirst NIEMALS zum Superman.....du kannst zwar in einem Wert überagend sein, dafür bist du in den anderen Werten eine Flasche.....auf was du gehst ist dir überlassen.
Ein Nachteil ist immer dabei.


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Wie oft kann man denn damit rechnen, dass ein Keep tatsächlich eingemommen wird?
> Besonders im Hinblick auf die Möglichkeit, dass Gilden Keeps für sich beanspruchen. Es wäre ja doof wenn man ein Keep für sich beansprucht und am nähcsten Tag schon wieder verliert.
> Wenns dazu schon (representative) Erfahrungswerte aus der Beta gibt wäre es schön wenn jemand davon berichten könnte
> 
> ...



Wie es im Release wird lässt sich schwer sagen, da Sachen wie die Gildenteleports zu "ihrem" Keep nicht implementiert sind. In der Beta wechseln die Keeps, in den am meisten Bevölkerten Gebieten Reikland/Praag/Chaoswüste, jeden Tag den Besitzer.


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Hängt von dir ab.
> 
> Die ersten 20 Punkte kannst du nur in einfache verbessrungen stecken, die nächsten dann in "gehobene" Verbesserungen oder weiter in die Standarts.
> 
> ...



Zu erwähnen wäre noch: ab 40 gibts es jede 10 Level einen Skillpunkt zum verteilen in den 3 Pfaden. Mit dem höchsten Rang 80 gibt es sogar automatisch einen Punkt auf alle 3 Bäume zusätzlich. Das dürfte neben dem Equip der stäkste Vorteil für Leute mit einem hohen Reichsrang sein.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Wie oft kann man denn damit rechnen, dass ein Keep tatsächlich eingemommen wird?
> Besonders im Hinblick auf die Möglichkeit, dass Gilden Keeps für sich beanspruchen. Es wäre ja doof wenn man ein Keep für sich beansprucht und am nähcsten Tag schon wieder verliert.
> Wenns dazu schon (representative) Erfahrungswerte aus der Beta gibt wäre es schön wenn jemand davon berichten könnte
> 
> ...




Du kannst nicht "einfach so" ein Keep erobern.  dazu brauchst du erstmal einen entsprechenden Gildenrang (das dauert). Ja es kann sein das ein Keep schnell wieder weg ist.

Hängt davon ab wie fähig deine Fraktion das verteidigt. Das jede Fraktion ein ziemliches Interesse an Keeps haben wird, habe ich ja beschrieben. (oben)


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

Vor allem muss man auf den Live Servern schauen, wieviele Leute einfach dem Reichsgedanken wegen ein Keep verteidigen, das ihnen garnicht gehört.
Ich denke, dass ein Keep wesentlich seltener als in der Beta den Besitzer wechselt. "Nachtraids" mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Definition (22. August 2008)

Was passiert eigentlich wen man eine Hauptstadt erobert hat, brennt die dan erstmal ne weile ? Hab mal gehört den bekommt die seite die verloren hat sone art ausweich camp bis sie die Statd zurück erobert haen oder es wieder auf neutral zurück gestezt wurde ?


Und weiß wer ob es sone art demo wie bei hdro oder einen gäste pass wie bei wow gibt ?


wen die frage schonmal... bla bla 

schomal danke für die antwort


----------



## Kryptmann (22. August 2008)

Holla 

Mich beschäftigt seit langem die frage wie das mit dem Stadtausbau genau in der war-welt passiert ?  Was man selber dazu beitragen kann ect. . 
Danke im vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

Kryptmann schrieb:


> Holla
> 
> Mich beschäftigt seit langem die frage wie das mit dem Stadtausbau genau in der war-welt passiert ?  Was man selber dazu beitragen kann ect. .
> Danke im vorraus für die Antworten



Bei jeder Quest/PQ/Instanz, die du in der Hauptstadt machst trägst du dazu bei sie zu verbessern. Wenn genug Leute irgendwas gemacht haben steigt die Stadt einen Level auf und jeder kriegt eine Meldung darüber.


----------



## Kryptmann (22. August 2008)

f1nwe schrieb:


> Bei jeder Quest/PQ/Instanz, die du in der Hauptstadt machst trägst du dazu bei sie zu verbessern. Wenn genug Leute irgendwas gemacht haben steigt die Stadt einen Level auf und jeder kriegt eine Meldung darüber.


Ich danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht "einfach so" ein Keep erobern.  dazu brauchst du erstmal einen entsprechenden Gildenrang (das dauert). Ja es kann sein das ein Keep schnell wieder weg ist.
> 
> Hängt davon ab wie fähig deine Fraktion das verteidigt. Das jede Fraktion ein ziemliches Interesse an Keeps haben wird, habe ich ja beschrieben. (oben)



Das heist, dass es warscheinlich nur recht wenige sehr große Gilden auf einem server geben wird, die auch in der Lage sind, ein Keep einzunehmen und über einen nennenswerten Zeitraum zu halten, oder? So richtig viele Keeps gibts ja eh nich (in den T4 gebieten 2 pro Zone was ich gelesen hab).


----------



## Levitan5666 (22. August 2008)

Huhu ist es möglich das der Auserkorene auch 2 1-hand waffen tragen kann?


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Levitan5666 schrieb:


> Huhu ist es möglich das der Auserkorene auch 2 1-hand waffen tragen kann?



Nein wird es nich, entweder 1x 2h-Waffe, oder 1x 1h + Schild.

ps: und selbst mit 2h wird aus dem Auserkorenen kein DD


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Das heist, dass es warscheinlich nur recht wenige sehr große Gilden auf einem server geben wird, die auch in der Lage sind, ein Keep einzunehmen und über einen nennenswerten Zeitraum zu halten, oder? So richtig viele Keeps gibts ja eh nich (in den T4 gebieten 2 pro Zone was ich gelesen hab).




Einnehmen =|= Von der Gilde erobert.

Sobald der Keeplord erledigt ist = eingenommen....jetzt kann eine Gilde durch ihren Standartenträger das Keep "claimen".

Der läuft auf die 2 ebene und schraubt sein Banner an.
Erstmal muss die Gilde den nötigen Rang haben um "claimen" zu können, dann muss auch der bannerträger rechtzeitig beim Keep erobern anwesend sein UND er muss eine Standarte für 2g dabei haben.
Steigt die Gilde weiter, kann man mehr Standartenträger haben.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Einnehmen =|= Von der Gilde erobert.
> 
> Sobald der Keeplord erledigt ist = eingenommen....jetzt kann eine Gilde durch ihren Standartenträger das Keep "claimen".
> 
> ...



Mir ist schon klar, dass erobern nicht gleichzusetzen ist mit claimen. Und auch, dass das nicht direkt am anfang möglich sein wird.

Aber ich schätzte doch mal schwehr, dass etwas später (nach ein paar Monaten) wohl die meisten Gilden, die ambitioniert spielen auch Bannerträger haben werden (zumal die Banner ja auch Boni im Kampf liefern.

Außerdem wird das Keep doch warscheinlich für den gegenwärtigen Besizter "verloren" sein, auch wenn die Gegenseite es nicht claimen kann, oder? Sonst wäre es doch sinnlos.

Außerdem weis ich nicht wirklich in wie fern du mir wiedersprochen hast. Ich sagte ja, nur wenige/große Gilden (hoher Gildenrang) werden ein Keep claimen und auch halten können.

Wäre schön wenn du mich aufklären könntest wo genau mein Irrtum liegt.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Weil das ganze nichts mit der größe eine Gilde zu tun hat.

Das erobern macht eigentlich der Realm. Kann genauso sein das 40 Mann einer Gilde das Keep stürmen, aber eine kleine 10 Mann gilde die dabei war das ding claimen kann.
Mit dem "halten" ist es eigentlich genauso. Der Realm muss das "halten" (würde der Realm das nicht machen, wäre der Gegner sehr schnell bei der Stadt) Keeps sind einfach für den Eroberungsbalken zu bedeutend, als das manes sich leisten könnte sie einfach vom Feind überrennen zu lassen.

Eine aktive 10er Gilde wird sowiso schneller die Fähigkeit erhalten zu "claimen".

Eine Große Gilde benötigt pro Spieler viel mehr Beitrag zum "Gildenaufstieg" bzw zählt der Beitrag jedes einzelnen weniger.  Hat eine Gilde 60 Member und davon spielen alle aktiv viel, sind sie genauso schnell wie eine 10er Gilde die auch aktiv ist.

Nur wird bei der 60er Gilde öfter mal ein Teil nicht da sein....das ist so als man sich ein Bein abhackt bezüglich Gildenaufstieg.


Wenn eine Gilde beispielsweise Twinks einläd, braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn der Gildenlevel kaum noch steigt.


10er Gilde: Jeder Spieler steuert 1/10 zum Level bei.
60er Gilde: Bei gleicher Leistung im spiel zählt der eigene Beitrag nur 1/60.......wenn da jetzt 20 Spieler mal 3 Wochen Fehlen(durchschnittlich) müssen die anderen das ganz schön ausgleichen.....

Einer der 10er Gilde spielt 3h = 10% Gildenlevel.  Einer der 60er Gilde spielt auch 3h = 1/60 Gildenlevel
einen "fehlenden" kann die 10er Gilde besser "ausgleichen" als die 60er Gilde.


----------



## Muselfusel (22. August 2008)

Hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte mal wissen ob der Magus von senem fliegenden Dämonen auch runter kann und ob der Magus als AE dmg dealer wohl was taugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (22. August 2008)

Muselfusel schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hi, ist Single Nuker und nein, er kann nicht absteigen.


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

Muselfusel schrieb:


> Hiho
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Nein

2. Er hat einen Dämonen der für AE zuständig ist, aber der Spitzenreiter in Sachen AoE sind andere.


----------



## Hocke (22. August 2008)

f1nwe schrieb:


> ..., aber der Spitzenreiter in Sachen AoE sind andere.



Die da wären?
(Wenns geht in Reihenfolge mit dem Stärksten beginnend)


----------



## Lari (22. August 2008)

BW
Sorc
unsicher...


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Die da wären?
> (Wenns geht in Reihenfolge mit dem Stärksten beginnend)



Genaue Listen kann ich da nicht anführen, fast jede Klasse hat irgendeinen AE Spell, selbst Zeloten oder Sigmapriester können etwas AE Damage machen. Am stärksten sind aber die der Feuerzauberer und DE Sorceress. Chaosbabar haut von den Nahkämpfern am meisten AE Damage raus.


----------



## Muselfusel (22. August 2008)

hi,

welchen char würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich einen ae dmg dealer spielen will ?


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

Muselfusel schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> welchen char würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich einen ae dmg dealer spielen will ?



Steht 2 Posts über deinem


----------



## Muselfusel (22. August 2008)

ah okay, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was bedeutet BW ? Feuerzauberer?


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Muselfusel schrieb:


> ah okay, sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brigth Wizard = Feuerzauberer.


----------



## Dead206 (22. August 2008)

Jep das dürfte der Feuerzauberer sein BW = Bright Wizard
Falls nicht erschlagt mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mist zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (22. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Die da wären?
> (Wenns geht in Reihenfolge mit dem Stärksten beginnend)


Der Chickenizer, 10 sekunden, und jeder im Gebiet der geflaggt war, wurde zum Chicken! Ziemlich OP, finde ich!


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Weil das ganze nichts mit der größe eine Gilde zu tun hat.
> 
> Das erobern macht eigentlich der Realm. Kann genauso sein das 40 Mann einer Gilde das Keep stürmen, aber eine kleine 10 Mann gilde die dabei war das ding claimen kann.
> Mit dem "halten" ist es eigentlich genauso. Der Realm muss das "halten" (würde der Realm das nicht machen, wäre der Gegner sehr schnell bei der Stadt) Keeps sind einfach für den Eroberungsbalken zu bedeutend, als das manes sich leisten könnte sie einfach vom Feind überrennen zu lassen.
> ...




Weiste was, ich hab keine lust mich mit dir zu streiten.

Eines steht fest, nur wenige Gilden könnten ein Keep claimen weil es so wenige davon gibt. Ob die Gilde jetz groß oder klein is is mir eigentlich egal. Abgesehen davon, dass die 10er-Gilde die einer großen Gilde des ein Keep vor der Nase wegclaimen würde bei mir geschlossen auf ignore kommen würde.

Aber wie gesagt, hab keine Lust mich hier ewig mit dir zu streiten (nich persönlich nehmen, hab nämlich nix gegen dich)

mfg Crazy


----------



## Cosmic142 (22. August 2008)

Hab mir nun schon einige movie's angeguckt und fast den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen..sehr interessant alles. Wobei ich mir fast wünschte das sie die NDA noch nich gedroppt hätten....durch die ganzen Info's kriegt man nur noch mehr Bock es zu spielen^^

Aber nun zu meinen Fragen:
1. die "Skillpunkte" die man über den RvR-Rang verteilen kann, kann man die auch wieder "umspeccen" oder sind sie fix wenn sie einmal gewählt sind?
2. Moralfähigkeiten: Bekommt man auch Moral wenn man alleine Kämpft oder sind diese Fähigkeiten "Gruppenfähigkeiten"?(wie z.b. die Gefährtenmanöver in hdro)
3. Umskillen der Talente(sofern ihr schon was dazu sagen könnt da ich ja mal denke das es auf dem Betaserver umsonst war) wieviel kostet es und steigen die kosten mit jedem umskillen?(wie bei wow)
4. Wie heißt auf Zerstörungsseite das Bier? Oder ist es auf beiden Seiten einfach Met o.ä.
5. Gibt es auch in der Unvermeidbaren Stadt Tavernen/Kneipen? Oder würde das nicht in die Story passen?(von der ich leider so gut wie keine Ahnung habe aber ich hoffe mal der Wälzer des Wissens hilft mir da^^)
6. Gibt es einen "betrunken"-debuff? Wenn ja wie wirkt er sich aus?
7. Kann man die Trophäen die man sammelt auch an der Rüstung sehen oder nur im Charakterbildschirm?

Frage 4-6 Zielt ein bischen auf die Gilde ab die wir(wow-gilde) auf Zerstörungsseite aufmachen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke im vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Weiste was, ich hab keine lust mich mit dir zu streiten.
> 
> Eines steht fest, nur wenige Gilden könnten ein Keep claimen weil es so wenige davon gibt. Ob die Gilde jetz groß oder klein is is mir eigentlich egal. Abgesehen davon, dass die 10er-Gilde die einer großen Gilde des ein Keep vor der Nase wegclaimen würde bei mir geschlossen auf ignore kommen würde.
> 
> ...



Dann knall du die mal auf Ignore. In DAoC mussten wir (eine kleine 8 Mann SG-Gilde) immer die hart umkämpften Keeps claimen, ganz einfach weil wir die Punkte dazu hatten, dass Keep auf der höchsten Stufe laufen zu lassen. Was bringt ne große Gilde, bei denen die hälfte nur alle 3 Wochen einloggt oder die meisten nur am twinken sind? Richtig, nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Weiste was, ich hab keine lust mich mit dir zu streiten.
> 
> Eines steht fest, nur wenige Gilden könnten ein Keep claimen weil es so wenige davon gibt. Ob die Gilde jetz groß oder klein is is mir eigentlich egal. Abgesehen davon, dass die 10er-Gilde die einer großen Gilde des ein Keep vor der Nase wegclaimen würde bei mir geschlossen auf ignore kommen würde.
> 
> ...



Es bringt dir zwar nix die auf ignore zu setzen aber ich glaub das war nicht dein Thema.
Es gibt also eine überschaubare Anzahl von Keeps zum claimen, ok.  Was daran ist ein Problem?

Die ganze Claim Sache ist doch sowiso mehr zweitrangig, wichtig ist das deine Seite das Keep erobert hat.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Dann knall du die mal auf Ignore. In DAoC mussten wir (eine kleine 8 Mann SG-Gilde) immer die hart umkämpften Keeps claimen, ganz einfach weil wir die Punkte dazu hatten, dass Keep auf der höchsten Stufe laufen zu lassen. Was bringt ne große Gilde, bei denen die hälfte nur alle 3 Wochen einloggt oder die meisten nur am twinken sind? Richtig, nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn du meinst du must mir die Wörter im Mund rumdrehen dann viel spaß dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> *Das heist, dass es warscheinlich nur recht wenige sehr große Gilden auf einem server geben wird, die auch in der Lage sind, ein Keep einzunehmen und über einen nennenswerten Zeitraum zu halten, oder?* So richtig viele Keeps gibts ja eh nich (in den T4 gebieten 2 pro Zone was ich gelesen hab).



Auf diese Frage habe ich geantwortet. (ausführlich)
Wo du da einen Streitpunkt siehst, ich sehe ihn nicht.

Es ist (wie ich dargelegt habe) nicht die größe der Gilde entscheidend. Jede Gilde ist dazu in der Lage. Es wird auch nie so sein, das sich eine Gilde als Ziel die Eroberung eines Keeps "einfach so" setzen kann. Die RvR Zonen sind keine ewig weiten Landschaften. Dort ist das PvP sehr konzentriert. Es wird immer sofort massig andere Spieler anziehen (Die ganze Zone bekommt eine Nachricht beim Keep angriff)


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Und wenn du meinst du must mir die Wörter im Mund rumdrehen dann viel spaß dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tu ich nicht, ich hab nach dem Satz, dass du diese dann direkt auf Ignore knallen willst, direkt den Antwort Button gedrückt, da so eine Aussage ziemlich...sinnfrei ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Zu dem "claimen" mal etwas genauer.

Es ist völlig EGAL, WELCHE Gilde ein Keep "claimed" es ist nur wichtig DAS es eine macht.  
Das Keep strahlt dann einen Bonus für alle Deffer aus = verteidigen wird interessanter/lohnender.

Ihr müsst euch von dem Gedanken Gilde vs Gilde lösen.
Wäre das nämlich so, dann würde doch jeder drauf achten, das möglichst alle gegnerischen(im Sinne von Konkurenz Gilde) Standartenträger abgeschlachtet werden, damit die nicht claimen können.
Weil man das aber nicht optisch erkennen kann wer eine Standarte im Gepäck hat, würde sich jeder nur mistrauisch belauern......da bekämpft man sich eher selbst als den Feind.

Mal abgesehen davon, wird man wohl auch nur ein Keep pro Gilde gleichzeitig "besitzen" dürfen.


Sobald ein Keep erobert ist, wird da nicht alles schön ruhig sein.
Angreifer brechen durch und das Keep wechselt die Seite.....die ganzen Deffer rücken dann aber sofort wieder an und wollen das Ding wieder zurück. Die Angreifer sind jetzt drin und müssen das Keep halten, sonst ist es gleich wieder weg. Da wird nicht lange gewartet WER das jetzt "claimen darf". Da kann man froh sein wenn schnell IRGENDEINER das Ding claimed damit du nen Bonus beim Deffen hast.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen, aber für mich wäre es ungleich motivierender, wenn an einer Festung das Banner meiner Gilde weht. Nich das irgendeiner anderen Gilde von meiner Seite.



> Einer der 10er Gilde spielt 3h = 10% Gildenlevel. Einer der 60er Gilde spielt auch 3h = 1/60 Gildenlevel
> einen "fehlenden" kann die 10er Gilde besser "ausgleichen" als die 60er Gilde.



Die Logik hinter dieser Aussage entzieht sich mir allerdings gänzlich. Vor allem, da in es von offizieller Seite immer hieß man wolle große Gilden fördern.

Wenn es sich aber so verhält wie du hier schilderst würden kleine Gilden also ein Vielfaches an "Gildenerfahrung" bekommen als große... damit fördert man höchstens Minigilden, da eine 1-Man-Gilde genau so schnell wenn nich schneller leveln würde als ein großes Bündnis.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen, aber für mich wäre es ungleich motivierender, wenn an einer Festung das Banner meiner Gilde weht. Nich das irgendeiner anderen Gilde von meiner Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit der Gilde bei unterschiedlicher Größe konnte ich sogar selbst testen. Nach Serverrücksetzen Neugründung mit 8 Mann......da konnte ich innerhalb 6h einen Gildenlevel solo machen
Beim erneuten Rücksetzen Gilde gleich mit 20+.....das dauert ungleich länger.


Nein sie bekommen nicht "mehr" Erfahrung. 
Das System geht davon aus das bei 60 Mann alle aktiv spielen und keine "Karteileichen" drin sind.
10 Powergamer bringen ihre "kleine" Gilde viel schneller nach oben, als 60 Mann die "normal" spielen.
Wer einfach nur "monstergilden" in WAR gründet um schnell die Gilde zu leveln, fliegt voll auf die Nase.


Man muß sich schon bewußt sein wie sich eine Gilde zusammensetzt. Besteht sie nur aus "powergamern" hält jeder "normale" Spieler auf.
Würde die Gilde allgemein "normal" spielen ist sie langsamer als eine "Powergamer" Gilde.

Falls sich "Vielspieler" und "Wenigspieler" die Waage halten, kommt man auch gut voran.
Wenn man allerdings viel spielt, der Rest der Gilde aber weniger....und man kann damit NICHT leben....dann wird man die Gilde verlassen.


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

Cosmic142 schrieb:


> Hab mir nun schon einige movie's angeguckt und fast den ganzen Thread hier durchgelesen..sehr interessant alles. Wobei ich mir fast wünschte das sie die NDA noch nich gedroppt hätten....durch die ganzen Info's kriegt man nur noch mehr Bock es zu spielen^^
> 
> Aber nun zu meinen Fragen:
> 1. die "Skillpunkte" die man über den RvR-Rang verteilen kann, kann man die auch wieder "umspeccen" oder sind sie fix wenn sie einmal gewählt sind?
> ...



1. Kann ich leider nichts zu sage, als ich einen RR 40 Char hatte war es noch nich implementiert, jetz hab ich keinen Char mit so hohem RR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Bekommt man auch alleine, aber in Gruppen geht es schneller und höher
3. Im Moment ist es kostenlos, kann sich aber noch ändern
4. Dort heisst es Menschenblutbräu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein , kA
5. So wirklich heimilige Tavernen gibts nicht, aber so ähnlíche Häuser gibts schon, da liegen dann mehr so Schädel und Menschenhäute rum anstatt Bier und Wein
6. Nicht, das ich wüsste. Ich glaub der Engeneer kann son Bierfass aufstellen um seine Groupmates zu buffen aber auf NPC Seite ist das Angebot nicht so prickelnd vom Alkohol her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7. Ja, überall


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

Zu 1. kann man sagen, dass ich ziemlich sicher bin das es sowas geben wird, wäre anders auch Sinnfrei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Zu 1. kann man sagen, dass ich ziemlich sicher bin das es sowas geben wird, wäre anders auch Sinnfrei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist schon drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das ist schon drin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß, wollte ihnen nur bissl Angst machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

> Einer der 10er Gilde spielt 3h = 10% Gildenlevel. Einer der 60er Gilde spielt auch 3h = 1/60 Gildenlevel
> einen "fehlenden" kann die 10er Gilde besser "ausgleichen" als die 60er Gilde.






> Nein sie bekommen nicht "mehr" Erfahrung.
> Das System geht davon aus das bei 60 Mann alle aktiv spielen und keine "Karteileichen" drin sind.
> 10 Powergamer bringen ihre "kleine" Gilde viel schneller nach oben, als 60 Mann die "normal" spielen.
> 
> ...



So, ich versuchs jetz nochmal nachzuvollziehen:

In deinem ersten Beitrag setzt du eine feste Zeit x=3. In dieser Festen Zeit erspielt ein spieler der Gilde A (10 Man) einen Wert der 1/10 eines Gildenlevels entspricht, der andere Spieler der Gilde B (60 Mann) nur 1/60, also weniger.

Da hast du noch nicht von Powergamer oder Normalspieler gesprochen, und wenn eine aktive Gilde mit gleicher größe schneller levelt als eine nicht so aktive kann ich das auch gut verstehen.

Was allerdings nicht verstehe ist warum ein Spieler einer kleinen Gilde im Zeitraum x den Betreag y an Gildenpunkten erwirtschaftet während ein Spieler einer großen Gilde im gleichen Zeitraum den Betrag z erwirtschaftet wobei y>z.

Klar, wenn tatsächlich alle on sind leveln beide gleich schnell. Das ist aber a) nicht realistisch und b) warum sollte man sich die Mühe machen eine Gilde aufzubauen wenn man das gleiche auch mit seinen 5-6 Kumpels erreichen kann?


Warscheinlich reden wir total an einander vorbei....


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

crazy-warlock schrieb:


> Warscheinlich reden wir total an einander vorbei....




Ne ist schon das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gildenlevel 1 hat einen festen Wert X um auf Stufe 2 zu kommen.
Das ist bei jedem Level so. NUR, ab einer bestimmten Anzahl werden die nötigen XP EXTREM groß. (Bei den RvR Rängen ist es das gleiche Prinzip)

"claimen" gehört zu den relativ unteren Rängen. Somit wird eine Gilde bestehend aus 10 Powergamer das viel schneller packen.
DANACH allerdings sind die nötigen Auftiegs XP langsam so hoch das die 10 praktisch vor dem PC leben/arbeiten/essen/müssten ohne zu schlafen um überhaupt noch sichtbar weiter zu kommen.

Da haben jetzt wieder die größeren einen Vorteil, weil sie "Ersatzleute" haben zum Gildenleveln.
Damit die aber nicht innerhalb von 10 Tagen auf Max Level grinden können, ist der beigesteuerte Betrag pro Spieler kleiner je größer die Gilde ist.

Man ist zB mit 20 Spielern "relativ" schnell auf Stufe 10-14 im Gildenrang, aber dann fängts ziemlich an zu "stottern"....

Mit 100 Mann, bei denen nur 50 wirklich spielen der Rest aber gerade mal 30 Minuten reinguckt und dann wieder off ist......das hält auf. Hier ist aber der Aufstieg "gleichmäßiger.
Du hast nicht den völlligen Einbruch drin, weil du von Anfang an nicht "extrem Schnell" warst.

Ich rechne es vll am besten vor: (Die Werte sind nur erfunden...reine Verhältnis Veranschaulichung)

Spieler A ist in Gilde "schnell"
Spieler B ist in GIlde "langsam"

A beendet einen Q und würde damit 6000 EXP auf den Gildenlevel einzahlen. Es befinden sich 10 Spieler in seiner Gilde, somit zahlt er 600 Exp ein
B macht das selbe, nur sind in seiner Gilde 60 Mann. Er zahlt also nur 100 EXP ein

Beide Gilden brauchen 10000 EXP für den Aufstieg.

Gilde "schnell" wird das viel eher schaffen als gilde "langsam"
"schnell" muss einfach nicht darauf hoffen das 60 Mann alle gleich aktiv sind.
Wenn bei "langsam" 20 Mann mal eben nicht so aktiv sein können (was öfter vorkommt)---->"schnell" zieht davon

"schnell" macht mit 10 Mann den gleichen Q = 6000 EXP= fast Gildenlevelaufstieg
"langsam" macht auch mit 10 Mann den einen Q = 1000 EXP....es müssen also 60 Mann alle gleich aktiv sein um mit "schnell" mithalten zu können.....koordinier mal 60 Menschen....das geht mit 10 einfacher.


Kommt man an die Stufe wenn der Gildenlevel schon 2 Mio Punkte fordert.....da hat die "kleine" Gilde verdammt viel zu tun.
Den großen Gilden fällt es nicht wirklich auf, es tröpfelt wie schon zuvor immer weiter ein wenig auf den Gildenlevel.



War kaufen--->installieren---->einloggen----->alles was man sieht in die Gilde laden---->sehr viele die möglicherweise gar nicht mehr spielen---->der Gildenlevel wird enorm gebremst.


----------



## crazy-warlock (22. August 2008)

@Moagim

Ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich werd mir auf jedenfall eine nette größere Gilde suchen, evtl werd ich mich sogar mal bei euch bewerben. Fand euern Webauftritt sehr ansprechend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... WoW macht kein Spaß mehr.


----------



## blizor (22. August 2008)

Wenn man in einer Belagerung die Verteidieger spielt, wie kann man die Schlacht dann gewinnen?
Habe in einem Beta Bericht gelesen das eine Schlacht 4 Stunden gedauert hat, also muss man sich ja auch als Angreifer wiederbeleben können.
Also kann man als Verteidieger gewinnen indem man irgendwelche Ziele erfüllt, oder wenn die Gegner nach 4 Stunden keine Lust mehr haben und abhauen?


----------



## Caveman1979 (22. August 2008)

mh nice http://www.war-europe.com/#/video/?lang=de


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

meine frage an die beta tester: schlaft ihr auch ab und zu beim spielen von WAR ein? oder ist es euch echt soo langweilig dass ihr´s tatsächlich spannend findet?


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Meine Frage an Ren Alekz....findest du deine Maus nicht mehr, oder warum schaffst du es nicht, dich einfach aus unserem Forum zu verpissen, anstatt uns hier weiter mit dummen, hirnlosen, und provokanten Flames auf den Keks zu gehen?

Dass dich hier inzwischen kein Mensch mehr für voll nimmt, dürftest du ja inzwischen gemerkt haben, oder?

Und bevor entsprechende Meldungen kommen...freundlich war ich mal zu dem Knaben...hat nichts gebracht...jetzt sag ichs ihm eben so, dass es sogar ein Flamer versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> Wenn man in einer Belagerung die Verteidieger spielt, wie kann man die Schlacht dann gewinnen?
> Habe in einem Beta Bericht gelesen das eine Schlacht 4 Stunden gedauert hat, also muss man sich ja auch als Angreifer wiederbeleben können.
> Also kann man als Verteidieger gewinnen indem man irgendwelche Ziele erfüllt, oder wenn die Gegner nach 4 Stunden keine Lust mehr haben und abhauen?



Als Verteidiger kannst du nur "gewinnen", wenn der Angreifer aufgiebt.
Angreifer werden btw im Warcamp wiederbelebt, was so zwischen 1 - 5 Min Fussweg zum nächsten Keep bedeutet... Verteidiger ebenfalls, diese können dann durch einen seperaten Hintereingang, der nicht von den Angreifern geöffnet werden kann, wieder in das Keep.


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

f1nwe schrieb:


> Als Verteidiger kannst du nur "gewinnen", wenn der Angreifer aufgiebt.
> Angreifer werden btw im Warcamp wiederbelebt, was so zwischen 1 - 5 Min Fussweg zum nächsten Keep bedeutet... Verteidiger ebenfalls, diese können dann durch einen seperaten Hintereingang, der nicht von den Angreifern geöffnet werden kann, wieder in das Keep.



Oder durch zerschlagen der Moral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder du bringst den Krieg zu ihnen
oder 
oder
oder

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten eine Schlacht in WAR für sich zu entscheiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> meine frage an die beta tester: schlaft ihr auch ab und zu beim spielen von WAR ein? oder ist es euch echt soo langweilig dass ihr´s tatsächlich spannend findet?



Ganz einfach, ich bin so imba das ich auch beim schlafen testen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Oder du schaffst es wirklich, einen Warband von 24 Feuermagiern zu versammeln, die ein Ziel nach dem anderen fokussieren...


Blöd, ich weiss, aber ihr müsst zugeben, dass die Idee was hat...oder wenn alle 24 gleichzeitig ihren Multifireball schmeissen =)



So, Schluss mit dem Unsinn, ich hab ne sinnvolle Frage an die Betatester: Gibt es im WAR Interface eine Möglichkeit, zu erfahren WAS mein Gegenüber gerade castet, also so etwas ähnliches wie die Target Castbar?

Oder sind die einzelnen Zauberanimationen für jeden Spell so eindeutig , dass man das auch "freihändig" erkennen kann?


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Oder du schaffst es wirklich, einen Warband von 24 Feuermagiern zu versammeln, die ein Ziel nach dem anderen fokussieren...
> 
> 
> Blöd, ich weiss, aber ihr müsst zugeben, dass die Idee was hat...oder wenn alle 24 gleichzeitig ihren Multifireball schmeissen =)
> ...



Also ne Castbar in dem Sinne nicht.

Und ob man die Zauberanimationen erkennen kann, darüber weichen die Meinungen etwas ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blizor (22. August 2008)

also kann eine Belagerung ja theoretisch unendlich lange gehen?
ist das nicht bisschen heftig wenn man die Burg von der Gilde aus verteidigt, aber dann nach und nach alle off gehen weil sie nach 5 std keine zeit mehr haben?


----------



## Aldaric87 (22. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> also kann eine Belagerung ja theoretisch unendlich lange gehen?
> ist das nicht bisschen heftig wenn man die Burg von der Gilde aus verteidigt, aber dann nach und nach alle off gehen weil sie nach 5 std keine zeit mehr haben?



Mit diesen Problemen haben beide Seiten zu kämpfen.. Und dazu soll es ein "Reichsgefühl" geben, man verteidigit nicht nur das Keep seiner Gilde, man verteidigt alle Keeps seines Reiches.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Mit diesen Problemen haben beide Seiten zu kämpfen.. Und dazu soll es ein "Reichsgefühl" geben, man verteidigit nicht nur das Keep seiner Gilde, man verteidigt alle Keeps seines Reiches.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das Gebiet wird ja auch irgendwann gelockt!?!
Auch wenn ich mich mit der Problematik zugegebenermassen noch nicht beschäftigt habe.

Vielleicht kann da ein anderer ja auskunft geben.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> also kann eine Belagerung ja theoretisch unendlich lange gehen?
> ist das nicht bisschen heftig wenn man die Burg von der Gilde aus verteidigt, aber dann nach und nach alle off gehen weil sie nach 5 std keine zeit mehr haben?



Es ist heftig...genauso heftig wie die guten alten 8 Stunden AVs in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sprich der Part des WoW PvP den ich am allermeisten vermisse. Allerdings sind die Angreifer ja auch nur Menschen, und viele RL Belagerungsschlachten gingen Zugunsten des verteidigers aus, weil die Angreifer einfach ermüdeten ^^

Nur verteidigt ja nicht unbedingt eine Gilde allein...sie kann ungefragt Hilfe bekommen, weil die Belagerung ja komplett open PvP ist...da kann sich jeder der will einmischen.


----------



## Hoshiwan (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Nur verteidigt ja nicht unbedingt eine Gilde allein...sie kann ungefragt Hilfe bekommen, weil die Belagerung ja komplett open PvP ist...da kann sich jeder der will einmischen.



Und alleine diese Tatsache ist ein sehr interessanter rollenspieltechnischer Ansatz: Ich vermiete meine Kampfkraft gegen Gold als unabhängiger Söldner. Muahahahahaa! Dann bin ich ein "selbstständiger Dienstleister im Bereich Morden und Brandschatzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## f1nwe (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Oder du schaffst es wirklich, einen Warband von 24 Feuermagiern zu versammeln, die ein Ziel nach dem anderen fokussieren...
> 
> 
> Blöd, ich weiss, aber ihr müsst zugeben, dass die Idee was hat...oder wenn alle 24 gleichzeitig ihren Multifireball schmeissen =)
> ...



Enemy Castbar gibts es nicht, und soll es laut Devs auch nie geben. 

Zum erkennen der Spells, lass es mich am Zeloten erklären:

-die Standarnuke Animation: Der Talisman in der linken Hand des Zeloten fängt an blau zu leuchen und der Zelot macht eine Kreisbewegung vor seinem Körper ( Cast und Animation dauern 2 Sek. )

-die Animation des stärksten Heals: Der Talisman in der linken Hand des Zeloten fängt an blau zu leuchen und der Zelot macht eine Kreisbewegung vor seinem Körper ( Cast und Animation dauern 3 Sek. )

-die Animation des schwächeren Heals: Der Talisman in der linken Hand des Zeloten fängt an blau zu leuchen und der Zelot macht eine Kreisbewegung vor seinem Körper ( Cast und Animation dauern 1,5 Sek. )

Ich weis nicht, ob die Animationen nur Platzhalter sind oder nicht, aber im Moment weis man erst was der Gegner gemacht hat, wenn es im Combatlog steht.


----------



## Pymonte (22. August 2008)

f1nwe schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, ob die Animationen nur Platzhalter sind oder nicht, aber im Moment weis man erst was der Gegner gemacht hat, wenn es im Combatlog steht.



Was ja an sich ganz sinnvoll ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schließlich weiß man wirklich nicht vorher was rauskommt, das wieß nur der Zauberer selber ... da es eh kein Couterspell gibt ist es aber eh egal


----------



## Efgrib (22. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> ja mit 8 tagen in denen man 24h spielt und nicht schläft/essen geht. Dann ---->möglicherweise<----.



ja genau das sind 8 tage played ja ^^ 8x24 stunden.. nicht 8 reale tage


----------



## blizor (22. August 2008)

ja open pvp belagerungen hören isch ziemlich cool an wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass man kurz vor dem verlieren steht und dann kommt eine verbündete Gilde und fällt dem Feind in den Rücken oder so!
Ziemlich cool. ^^

Waaaaaaar is coming !


----------



## !Jo (22. August 2008)

kann man geclaimte Keeps auch upgraden wie in DaoC?
Kostet es dann Gold oder steigt das Keep mit der Zeit von alleine auf?


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Was ja an sich ganz sinnvoll ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8571

http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8565

Ich weiss ja nicht wie du das nennst, aber da wo ich herkomme, nennt man das erste Stun, und das zweite Silence, und als Counterspell ist beides brauchbar...das sind übrigens nur die entsprechenden Spells des Zeloten, fast jede Klasse hat ihre eigenen Methoden, Castern auf den Keks zu gehen.

Also bitte zuerst informieren, und dann Antworten posten Pymonte...ich stelle die Frage nach der castbar ja nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (22. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> also kann eine Belagerung ja theoretisch unendlich lange gehen?
> ist das nicht bisschen heftig wenn man die Burg von der Gilde aus verteidigt, aber dann nach und nach alle off gehen weil sie nach 5 std keine zeit mehr haben?



Weil wir die Diskussion auch grad im Beta Forum hatten (bzw. die Frage)

ihr denkt bei den "unendlichen" aber an den Fakt das die Schlacht sich von Gebiet zu Gebiet schlängelt und man so dann auch irgendwann um "die nächsten Keeps" kämpft und die alten nicht mehr erobert werden können?


----------



## eventer (22. August 2008)

gibbet auch Raid dungeons??


----------



## Moagim (22. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> gibbet auch Raid dungeons??



Nein. Ist alles auf Gruppe (6 Mann) angelegt worden


----------



## Abell (22. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Es ist heftig...genauso heftig wie *die guten alten 8 Stunden AVs in WoW *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach ja, die gute alte Zeit! Da hatte ich wirklich noch Spass am WoW PvP, jetzt langweilts mich nur noch.



Noch eine kleine Frage die mir noch keiner beantwortet hat:

Wenn man sich z. B. hinter einer Mauer versteckt, leuchtet dann darüber immer noch weithin sichtbar der Name über dem Kopf heraus? Für die Gegner mein ich, bei der eigenen Fraktion ists ja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (22. August 2008)

Würde sagen, das kommt drauf an wie hoch die Mauer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazuko (22. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Frage die mir noch keiner beantwortet hat:
> 
> Wenn man sich z. B. hinter einer Mauer versteckt, leuchtet dann darüber immer noch weithin sichtbar der Name über dem Kopf heraus? Für die Gegner mein ich, bei der eigenen Fraktion ists ja egal
> 
> ...



Ja, ich schliesse mich seiner Frage an. Allgemein finde ich es blöd, wenn da über mir so ne fette Reklametafel schweben würde, während ich mich im Busch verstecke oder so. xD


----------



## blizor (22. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Weil wir die Diskussion auch grad im Beta Forum hatten (bzw. die Frage)
> 
> ihr denkt bei den "unendlichen" aber an den Fakt das die Schlacht sich von Gebiet zu Gebiet schlängelt und man so dann auch irgendwann um "die nächsten Keeps" kämpft und die alten nicht mehr erobert werden können?




Ah da hab ich gleich ma ne neue Frage:

Wenn man z.B. im t4 Gebiet eine Belagerung macht, können dann die Leute aus der Anderen Fraktion einfach abhauen und eine Festung aus t3 einnehmen?
Weil ist ja alles open pvp...


----------



## Pymonte (23. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8571
> 
> http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=8565
> 
> ...



hab mir beide spell angeschaut und erkenne dein Problem nicht. Es ist kein CounterSpell dabei, also ein Zauber der das wirken diesere Art von Zauber verhindert, aber anderes Zauberwirken zulässt. Sicherlich wäre es nett zu wissen ob man den Heiler nun Stunt/Silenced wenn er grad den großen AoE Heal castet, andererseits: beim silence ists erst mal egal, er kann danach 5sek eh net casten und beim stun gibts kein silence effekt, wenn der char aus dem stun kommt, castet er wieder, komme was da wolle.

Mal abgesehen das es viel fordernder ist, wenn man nicht immer weiß, was der Gegner macht, bringen die Effekte wie oben erwähnt eh nicht genug um was zu bewirken. 

Heiler castet AoE Heal... er wird gesilenced = kann also x sek nicht mehr casten
Caster-DD zaubert AoE ... er wird gestunt = er kann sich x sek nicht bewegen und casten

wenn es einen Counterspell gebe würde es so aussehen:

Heiler castet AoE heal ... Counterspell wird gewirkt = er kann kruzzeitig nicht casten und hat danach vergrößerten CD auf diesen Zauber/Zauberart

beim Counterspell wäre es sinnvoll zu wissen, welchen Zauber man längere Zeit unschädlich macht. Bei einem Silence, der eh alles betrifft bzw einem Stun zum Unterbrechen ist es an sich nicht so wichtig. Sicherlicher ist es besser, den Caster zu erwischen, wenn er grad seinen großen Cast vorbereitet, als  beim kleinen. Aber wennd er Caster überlebt bis der Stun/Silence vorbei ist, dann gehts normal weiter. Beim CS würde er aber vermutlich längere zeit den Zauber gar nicht mehr wirken können, und wäre effektiv vllt für z.B. AoE heals für x sekunden aus dem Spiel genommen, sodass man sich auf anderes konzentrieren könnte. Aber so ist es eigentlich gar nicht wichtig welchen zauber ich nun genau unterbreche.

Naja, ich mach mir da vermutlich schon wieder viel zu viele Gedanken drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buldog K D K (23. August 2008)

habe ein paar Fragen zum PvP und RvR
Wieviel Burgen kann man erobern und wo sind diese Genau (schon ab t1 möglich ?)
Kann man dort Waffen bauen,Habe wieder MoC gespielt und in der Chaos kampange bei der Burg habe ich auf den Türmen 4 
Chaos Todbringer
gibt es schon einen Thread für Belagerungen/Schlachten


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Ein Counterspell ist, in my humble opinion, ein Spell oder eine Fähigkeit, welche einen Gegnerischen Zauber vor Beenden seiner Castvorbereitung abbricht, und meinen Gegner damit am Wirken dieses Zaubers hindert.

Ob das jetzt ein Stun ist, oder ein Silence ist irrelevant...Fakt ist, der Cast des Gegners wird abgebrochen, und damit ist sein Spell gekontert...daher der Name.

Die beiden Effekte bringen einiges...imagine the following Situation: Du bist ein Zelot auf low HP, und ein Feuermagier castet einen bösen Spell der dich killen würde...du konterst Rechtzeitig mit Tzeenchs Lash, und hast dann 5 Sekunden Zeit dich vollzuheilen, aus der Range zu rennen, whatsoever.
Oder: Ein Eisenbrecher steht kurz vor dem Exitus und hinter ihm wirkt der Erzmagier vom Dienst grade seinen 3 Sekunden Heal...Zack, Ätherschock, 3 Sekundenstun und Eisenbrecher tot.


Nur weil es in WAR keine Spells gibt, die Langfristig Magieschulen unterbinden, oder 10 Sekunden lange CCs ermöglichen, heisst das nicht, dass solche Effekte nutzlos sind...sie müssen nur taktischer und besser getimed eingesetzt werden, als ihre WoW Pendants.


----------



## f1nwe (23. August 2008)

Buldog schrieb:


> habe ein paar Fragen zum PvP und RvR
> Wieviel Burgen kann man erobern und wo sind diese Genau (schon ab t1 möglich ?)
> Kann man dort Waffen bauen,Habe wieder MoC gespielt und in der Chaos kampange bei der Burg habe ich auf den Türmen 4
> Chaos Todbringer
> gibt es schon einen Thread für Belagerungen/Schlachten



Ab T2 gibts Keeps. Erobern kann man soviele wie man will, claimen kann man soviel man Standarten mit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Belagerungswaffen kann man nicht bauen, nur kaufen.


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

Mir ist noch eine frage eingefallen kann man sich eig. die Helme ausblenden lassen in WAR?

Edit: kann man beim schattenkrieger einstellen ob er eine kapuze trägt oder nicht


----------



## horus85 (23. August 2008)

hallo, hab mal ne frage an die, die schon mehrere cahrackter gespielt haben. 
und zwar: welche klasse is am besten geeignet um solo oder ab und an in gruppen zu spielen, das ich RvR mache is klar.

danke für die antwort/en

sorry wegen rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (23. August 2008)

horus85 schrieb:


> hallo, hab mal ne frage an die, die schon mehrere cahrackter gespielt haben.
> und zwar: welche klasse is am besten geeignet um solo oder ab und an in gruppen zu spielen, das ich RvR mache is klar.
> 
> danke für die antwort/en



ähm................ wie soll ich das am besten sagen, :/............................ wie sag ichs ihm am besten................................ vll so................................... ja das geht...............

sei mir nicht Böse für diese direkte antwort, aber die stimmt nun mal halt: JEDE KLASSE WIRD GEBRAUCHT!

wenn du sie spielen kannst wirst du dich irgendwo einklinken können, wenn du es nicht kannst sucht man sich besser ein anderes Spiel mit weniger Komplexität.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Seit der stinkende Schleimorc in der Betaversion 0,133-7 ersatzlos aus dem Konzept geflogen ist, gibt es leider keine Klasse mehr mit der treffenden Beschreibung: "Diese Klasse kann keiner Gruppe beitreten, weil sie so hässlich ist, dass sowieso keiner mit ihr spielen will".

Jede Klasse wird irgendwo gebraucht...jede Klasse hat immer irgendwo was zu tun. Solo kannst du ohnehin mit jeder Klasse zu jeder Zeit und überall spielen...auch gerne als Eichhörnchen.


Insofern ist die Frage entweder falsch formuliert oder vollkommen sinnlos ^^


----------



## Maegnar (23. August 2008)

So nu hab ich auch ma ne frage, gibt es ihrgendwo was zum nachlesen welche Zauber eine bestimmte klasse lehrnen kann? Wenn mir jetzt einer kommt und mir sagt das es 3 Pfade pro Klasse gibt werd ich sauer xD
Ich will was genaues^^  Werde sobald ich endlich zocken darf  eine Dunkelelfen Zauberin erstellen, und mich gern jetzt shcon entscheiden in welche richtung ich sie skille, nur die brauch ich da mehr infos als Cast,DoT und AE Pfad!

Und dan noch ne frage, gibts auch was zum nachlesen über die ferschiedenen Taktiken? 

So danke shcon ma ;-)


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

www.wardb.com

Da werden sie geholfen! Alle Klassen, alle Spells, alle Skills! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Wenn jemand einen ähnlichen link hat zu deutschen Infos, muss auch net so gut aufgebaut sein, wärs nett wenn der auch gepostet wird.

Natürlich ist mir klar, dass sowas ne menge arbeit ist zu machen und dass sowas immo wahrscheinlich noch net existiert. Und ja, ihr dürft mich jetzt gern auslachen, weil ich net so gut englisch kann hauptsache ich komm an deutsch infos :-)


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

Weil meine frage leider hier untergegangen sind stell ich sie nochmal ^^
1. Ist es möglich die helme in WAR auszublenden
2. Kann man beim schattenkrierger einstellen ob er eine kapuze trägt oder nicht 
ein thx schon im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. August 2008)

Ja, das sollte gehen.
Haken am Helm/Kapuze ist jedenfalls da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Ja, das sollte gehen.
> Haken am Helm/Kapuze ist jedenfalls da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also kann ich das im trophäen menü einstellen ob ich eine Kapuze auf hab oder nicht als schattenkrieger oder wie ?


----------



## Lari (23. August 2008)

Direkt im Charakter Fenster bei deinem Helm-Slot.


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Direkt im Charakter Fenster bei deinem Helm-Slot.


super thx


----------



## Levitan5666 (23. August 2008)

Hi.

kann man den Schamanen und den Jünger voll auf dmg skillen?


----------



## Dued (23. August 2008)

HI ich habe da mal ne frage in der big usa kann man laut der hp schon mit vorbesteller-box das game dln und auch schon open beta zocken is das hir auch der fall??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Nein, die PO Beta in der Eu ist noch nicht gestartet.


----------



## Baldoran (23. August 2008)

hm...

wird es in warhammer wohl multiboxing geben ? 
nicht das ich es betreiben würde...
aber nur nebenbei mal danach fragen dachte ich...


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Wenn du damit meinst dass du mehrere Charaktere von einem Account aus gleichzeitig spielen kannst ... nein.


Wenn du damit meinst dass du mehrere Charaktere von mehreren Accounts aus mit mehreren Rechnern oder einem Rechner auf dem der CLient mehrere Male läuft spielen kannst...wer sollte dich daran hindern, und warum? ^^


----------



## Dued (23. August 2008)

Hm.. Kk das is eig ziemlich unfairwir habe ja eig das selbe recht auf ne gleichlange ob vahse wie die the big usa aber naja trotzdem danke^^


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Levitan5666 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> kann man den Schamanen und den Jünger voll auf dmg skillen?



Du fragst auch alle 2 Tage das selbe, nur mit anderer Karriere oder ?

Es sind Heiler klassen, JA sie können *Dmg* machen aber sie sind keine DD, nichtmal im entferntesten.

Und weißt was ? ich bin Gott froh das ich mich bei WAR nicht über Support und utility char spieler ärgern muss a alá *jo ich bin priest aber DD und kauf keine heil Skills*



Das ist schön, weil das schonmal die schlimmsten R0x0r idioten fernhalten wird.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Du fragst auch alle 2 Tage das selbe, nur mit anderer Karriere oder ?
> 
> Es sind Heiler klassen, JA sie können *Dmg* machen aber sie sind keine DD, nichtmal im entferntesten.



jo man sollte sogar anmerken das er kaum was bewirkt, sogar fast rein unnütz ist der damage. Er dient einfach nur dazu die langweilige Rotation eines Heilers aufzufrischen damit man mehr zutun hat und vielleicht auch auf diesem wege mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Dued schrieb:


> Hm.. Kk das is eig ziemlich unfairwir habe ja eig das selbe recht auf ne gleichlange ob vahse wie die the big usa aber naja trotzdem danke^^



Ähhhm, nö hast du nicht. Nirgendwo, weder auf der Packung, noch irgendwo Online wurde dir eine bestimmte Open Beta Zeit rechtlich wirksam garantiert...also hast du eben kein Recht darauf.

Abgesehn davon scheinst du den SInn einer Beta misszuverstehen...diese dient nicht dazu, dass du endlich dein Spiel zocken kannst, sondern sie dient als Testlauf für die Sicherstellung der Serverqualität, der Stabilität des Clients und dem fertigen von Hotfixes für dringlich auftretende Probleme. Dafür, und NUR DAFÜR ist eine Beta im ursprünglichen Sinn da. Wenn du Vorbestellt hast bist du ohnehin beim Headstart dabei, also hab ich keine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt ^^


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> jo man sollte sogar anmerken das er kaum was bewirkt, sogar fast rein unnütz ist der damage. Er dient einfach nur dazu die langweilige Rotation eines Heilers aufzufrischen damit man mehr zutun hat und vielleicht auch auf diesem wege mehr zu helfen.



Naja sinn mcht er irgednwo schon, beim schamanen is es ja so das die Dmg skills die Heals stärken und umgekehrt. Die Talente und skills sind also schon da um sie zu nutzen, weil es Taktisch klug genutzt vorteile bringt.

Wer aber meint n Heiler als DPS killer spielen zu müssen wird sich bei WAR gewaltig in den Finger schneiden.


----------



## Kryptmann (23. August 2008)

Ist es wirklich so das es in war wenig oder besser gesagt zeitlich sehr eingeschränktes cc gibt ? .... Betet zu allen mmo Göttern das es so ist denn nichts ist frustrierender für mich als zuzusehen wie man stirbt (so dauerstun oder ähnliches ) und sich dabei nicht wehren zu können !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Naja sinn mcht er irgednwo schon, beim schamanen is es ja so das die Dmg skills die Heals stärken und umgekehrt. Die Talente und skills sind also schon da um sie zu nutzen, weil es Taktisch klug genutzt vorteile bringt.
> 
> Wer aber meint n Heiler als DPS killer spielen zu müssen wird sich bei WAR gewaltig in den Finger schneiden.



ja also quasi einen Shadow Priest wird es nicht geben Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Schamanen halt ich mich geschlossen da ich noch nicht alle Klassen ausgiebig ausprobiert hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Kryptmann schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so das es in war wenig oder besser gesagt zeitlich sehr eingeschränktes cc gibt ? .... Betet zu allen mmo Göttern das es so ist denn nichts ist frustrierender für mich als zuzusehen wie man stirbt (so dauerstun oder ähnliches ) und sich dabei nicht wehren zu können !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is korrekt, es gibt CC, dieser leigt im shcnitt aber irgendwo zw 3 und 6 sek. etwa.

Die CC sind auch net absolut. Bsp. Counterspell in WoW und WAR

In WoW counterspell 10 sek z.b alle magie/zauberschulen geblockt.

in WAR 3 sek der aktuelle cast unterbrochen und geblockt, andere können genutzt werden.

Stunlock in dem sinne gibts auch nicht, viel snare ebenfalls roots die aber auch nur kurz anhalten.

Der CC effekt dauert kürzer an und muss daher Taktischer eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Anonemuss (23. August 2008)

kurz freage.. kann man springen?


----------



## Tuplow5156 (23. August 2008)

Anonemuss schrieb:


> kurz freage.. kann man springen?



Kurze Gegenfrage... regnet es irgendwann Gehirne für die Menschheit?


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Leider ja... ich seh schon wieder die Hüpf kids ....

Hab letztens nen MAgus im dauerhüpf auf seiner disk gesehn.... hätt ich kotzen können


----------



## Dued (23. August 2008)

so meinte ich das eig nit^^ ich verstehe nur nit wieso die open beta da eher startet als hir,ich mein der start is aber gleich oder? Weil ich will halt in der open beta testen ob es also war mir gefällt weißt du^^ auserdem möchte ich erste kontackte knöpfen damit ich das game nit volkommen ohne ingame kumpels starte weil ich aus einem wow freundes kreis komme ^^ sry wenn ich dich aufgeregt habe^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptmann (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Is korrekt, es gibt CC, dieser leigt im shcnitt aber irgendwo zw 3 und 6 sek. etwa.
> 
> Die CC sind auch net absolut. Bsp. Counterspell in WoW und WAR
> 
> ...



Juhu !   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das liest sich sehr schön : im sinne vom pvp standtpunkt aus ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Leider ja... ich seh schon wieder die Hüpf kids ....
> 
> Hab letztens nen MAgus im dauerhüpf auf seiner disk gesehn.... hätt ich kotzen können



Jaja, was so alles passieren kann wenn man den 20,000 Kilometer Service bei dem Ding auslässt...der TÜV lässt grüssen ^^



Dued schrieb:


> so meinte ich das eig nit^^ ich verstehe nur nit wieso die open beta da eher startet als hir,ich mein der start is aber gleich oder? Weil ich will halt in der open beta testen ob es also war mir gefällt weißt du^^ auserdem möchte ich erste kontackte knöpfen damit ich das game nit volkommen ohne ingame kumpels starte weil ich aus einem wow freundes kreis komme ^^ sry wenn ich dich aufgeregt habe^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil Mythic eine Amerikanische Firma ist, und logischerweise erst mal in den USA seine Tests startet...hier in Europa läuft die gesamte technik über eine Partnerfirma Namens GOA. Der weltweite Release, also Livestart ist überall gleich am 18ten Spetember.

Kontankte Knüpfen in der Open Beta ist relativ sinnfrei...du spielst dort auf den Betaservern (Die Geschlossen werden sobald das Spiel Live geht) und die Chars die während der OB gespielt werden sind nach deren Ende ohnehin weg...zum Kontaktschliessen empfehle ich dir Foren wie zum Beispiel dieses hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und keine Sorge, du regst mich nciht auf...ich wollte nur was richtigstellen ^^


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (23. August 2008)

blizor schrieb:


> Ah da hab ich gleich ma ne neue Frage:
> 
> Wenn man z.B. im t4 Gebiet eine Belagerung macht, können dann die Leute aus der Anderen Fraktion einfach abhauen und eine Festung aus t3 einnehmen?
> Weil ist ja alles open pvp...



Ohne Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit *g*

Die kannst in abgeschlossenen Bereichen keine PvP Ziele und Keeps mehr erobern.
Dh wenn der Kampf um ein Gebiet entscheiden wurde, "reist" der Kampf ins nächste Gebiet und entscheidet sich dort. Gewinnt man dort wieder gehts wieder ins nächste Gebiet so nähert man sich Schritt für Schritt der Hauptstadt.

Vielleicht kann das aber auch noch jemand genauer erläutern.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Nein das geht nicht, weil wenn ich mich recht erinner.

lvl 40 im t3 PvP gebiet = Huhn

Huhn = 1 hit


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Leider ja... ich seh schon wieder die Hüpf kids ....
> 
> Hab letztens nen MAgus im dauerhüpf auf seiner disk gesehn.... hätt ich kotzen können



Zur Schlacht geritten....auf dem Weg stehen Maschinist und Hexenjäger--->mist 2 vs 1 und einer davon Fernkämpfer

Wegreiten--->schuß vom Maschinst eingefangen und sofort vom Pferd geflogen. In der Nähe war aber eine verwinkelte Wand, also sofort da rein gerannt.
Maschist war klug.....Enges Gebiet= er stark im Nachteil.....nicht nachgelaufen.

ABER der liebe Hexenjäger natürlich, in schöner WoW Schurken Manier macht seinen Stealth an uns schleicht hinterher.
Natürlich kommt erstmal ein /lol von ihm.  Hexenjäger trifft euch kritisch für....80 Schaden....bei 7000+ Lebenspunkten *Grins*

Sofort Knockdown auf ihn und 3 Schläge gesetzt......man was hab ich gelacht als er sofort wegrannte.

Melee gegen Tank = schlechte Idee.  Wird für die ganzen WoW Schurken traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Da find ich jetzt den zusammen hang nicht oO


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Dued (23. August 2008)

AHa^^ wie ist das eig wir es deutsche server geben oder europ. server und wieviele???^^


----------



## blizor (23. August 2008)

Brutus schrieb:


> Ohne Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit *g*
> 
> Die kannst in abgeschlossenen Bereichen keine PvP Ziele und Keeps mehr erobern.
> Dh wenn der Kampf um ein Gebiet entscheiden wurde, "reist" der Kampf ins nächste Gebiet und entscheidet sich dort. Gewinnt man dort wieder gehts wieder ins nächste Gebiet so nähert man sich Schritt für Schritt der Hauptstadt.
> ...



Also wenn die Schlacht aus dem t2 Gebiet ins t3 Gebiet übergeht, dann könnten ja die "kleineren" (vom LVL her) aus dem t2 Gebiet keine Belagerungen machen oder wie soll ich das sehen?


----------



## Jaimewolf (23. August 2008)

Den Zusammenhang muss Moagim jetzt nicht wirklich ausführen oder? Es sei denn, in euren Posts vermisst man Ironie?


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

An meinem Post war absolut nichts inronisch... ausnahmsweise


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Da find ich jetzt den zusammen hang nicht oO


 Zusammenhang ist die "WoW Taktik" 
Die funktioniert weder beim rumtänzeln noch beim schleichen oder durchhüpfen

Lass die leute hüpfen wenn sie wollen. Das bringt keine richtigen Vorteile. (der Hexenjäger hats auch versucht)

Wenn du etwas zündest drehst du dich automatisch mit.
Man kann niemandem durch durchhüpfen aus der Zielerfassung kommen. Wirst trotzdem getroffen, eigentlich ist der "Hüpfer" im Nachteil.


----------



## Thersus (23. August 2008)

Wie is das denn dann mit dem Leveln in WAR? Gehts eher schnell oder sitzt man da lange dran bis man Endlvl hat? Jetzt ma verglichen mit WoW, länger oder kürzer?

Und wie kann man Leveln, Mobs Hauen? Mobs hauen für Quests? Formen von PvP (Player killen, oder pvp quests)

Thx für antworten.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Nun gut, ok

mir gings um das stumpfsinnige gehüpfe im allg.

Ich bekomm grundsätzlich lust jemand zu würgen wenn ich nen Spieler wie son voll spassten 20 min von Punt A) nach Punkt  hüpfen sehe.

Ich bin jetzt kein Hardcore Rp´ler und trotzdemmacht es die stimmung kaputt.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

SuFu 4tw

Bitte, gern geschehen


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Nun gut, ok
> 
> mir gings um das stumpfsinnige gehüpfe im allg.
> 
> ...




Man müsste einfach den "Selbstmordhüpfer" wieder einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1 Meter hüpfen = 8000dmg Fallschaden.


----------



## Dued (23. August 2008)

Nochmal zu meiner frage glaubt ihr es wird wie bei wow deutsche server geben oder wird es europ. server geben??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das solte beim sinlosen gehüpfe passieren 8k fezerschaden bei mehr als 10jumps in der minute^^


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Dued schrieb:


> Nochmal zu meiner frage glaubt ihr es wird wie bei wow deutsche server geben oder wird es europ. server geben???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Braucht man nicht nur glauben, ist sicher.


----------



## Dued (23. August 2008)

aha cool thx für die fixe antwort^^


----------



## Thersus (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> SuFu 4tw
> 
> Bitte, gern geschehen



Sry aber ich find immernoch nix was meine Frage wirklich beantwortet, was das lvln betrifft nur sehr unterschiedliche aussagen und zur zweiten frage gar nix...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Thersus schrieb:


> Wie is das denn dann mit dem Leveln in WAR? Gehts eher schnell oder sitzt man da lange dran bis man Endlvl hat? Jetzt ma verglichen mit WoW, länger oder kürzer?
> 
> Und wie kann man Leveln, Mobs Hauen? Mobs hauen für Quests? Formen von PvP (Player killen, oder pvp quests)
> 
> Thx für antworten.




Also das lvl in war wird kürzer dauern als das lvl in wow aber trozdem musts du einiege zeit in anspruch nehmen.


----------



## burumar (23. August 2008)

Also so weit ich weiss gibt es keine genauen Angaben wie schnell man es auf das max Lvl schafft, allerdings wird man sowohl durch pvp als auch durch pve qust auf das maximale Lvl kommen. Allerdings benötigen die Lvl etwas mehr Erfahrung als in anderen Online-Rollenspielen.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (23. August 2008)

es dauert schon etwas bis lvl40.

also man braucht zB  ca460000 von 31 bis 32 glaub ich, bei einem Szenario bekommt man 10.000exp und bei jedem Mob 1.000. Also wie man sieht geht es schneller vorran als bei WoW, dennoch dauert das etwas.


----------



## Thersus (23. August 2008)

Es ist also so, das man nur durch Questen levelt? Nicht so... was weiß ich, 100 EP pro toten Mob oder Spieler?^^


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2008)

Du bekommst auch xp durch Mobs töten,Tome Unlocks!PVP,RVR Ziele einnehmen usw!


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Hi,

zunächsteinmal sorry, wenn der Begriff Ruf nicht korrekt ist. Leider bin ich in den Begrifflichkeiten von War noch net so drin. In diesem Fall meine ich damit, die Punkte, die man bekommt, wenn man Feinliche Spieler legt ein Szenario gewinnt, public quests abschließt (glaube Einfluss in dem Fall) und ähnliches.

Die Menge an Ruf or whatever, die man bekommt, ist soweit ich informiert bin davon abhängig, wieviel Schaden man während des Szenarios, PQ oder an dem Gegner gemacht hat. Um die Heiler nicht zu benachteiligen, wird ebenso die Heilung mit einbezogen. Daraus ergibt sich auch meine Frage:

Wenn also ein
- Heiler 1000 HP heilt
- DD(nah- oder Fernkampf) 1000 DMG macht und
- Tank 200 DMG macht
bekommen Heiler und DD ungefähr gleichviel Punkte, während der Tank eher leer ausgeht.

Ich rede nicht davon, dass der Tank meiner Meinung nach überflüssig ist, aber ich Frage mich halt, ob ein Tank wegen obengenannten angenommenen Beispiel den anderen Archetypen gegenüber benachteiligt ist. 

Also ist das so, wie ich es annehme und wenn nein, wodurch wird es ausgeglichen?

Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zunächsteinmal sorry, wenn der Begriff Ruf nicht korrekt ist. Leider bin ich in den Begrifflichkeiten von War noch net so drin. In diesem Fall meine ich damit, die Punkte, die man bekommt, wenn man Feinliche Spieler legt ein Szenario gewinnt, public quests abschließt (glaube Einfluss in dem Fall) und ähnliches.
> 
> ...





ist es nicht so das der Tank auch einfluss kiregt wenn er schaden von anderne spieler abhält und schaden einsteckt ?


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> ist es nicht so das der Tank auch einfluss kiregt wenn er schaden von anderne spieler abhält und schaden einsteckt ?



das ist ja gerade die info, auf die ich scharf bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

allerdings hört sich deine Antwort eher nach ner Frage an als nach ner antwort   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denke mal, das würde zwar immer noch bedeuten, dass DD und heiler ein höheres potential hätten, einfluß und ähnliches zu bekommen, würde aber meine entscheidung einen swordmaster zu spielen untermauern.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> das ist ja gerade die info, auf die ich scharf bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn das so wäre welche motivation hätte es denn das man einen tank spielt ?
Man kiregt wenieger Einfluss als dd und healer man macht kein schaden und die hinter dir lachen sich die rübe bunt weil du den ganzen schaden kassierst im schlimmsten Fall auch noch ins gras beist und dazu wenieger einfluss als sie kriegen.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> das ist ja gerade die info, auf die ich scharf bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liegt daran das er nicht in der Beta ist...

Wie gesagt SOLO irgendwo rum laufen = 0 RvR Punkte weil du gleich tot bist.
Du befindest dich eigentlich immer in einer Gruppe/Warband = RvR Punkte Aufteilung
Ein DDler bekommt durchschnittlich mehr Punkte pro Kill das stimmt.

Da fragt man sich logischerweise...warum sollte der mit einem Tank teilen wollen?
Ganz einfach...OHNE Tank wird er vom Gegnerischen DD zerpflückt und bekommt auch keine Punkte.

Als Chosen wirken deine Auren auch auf viele Spieler....du wirkst also ständig irgendwas auf andere aus = Punkte.
Das kann eigentlich jeder Tank irgendwie....


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

K, erstmal thx für die Antworten.

Ich möcht nochmal erwähnen, dass es hier nicht um die Motivation geht. Natürlich gibt es viele, die Ihre Klasse/Ihren Archetypen danach wählen, dass sie möglichst schnell leveln oder beim einfluss und dadurch bei belohnungen bevorzugt werden.

Die Wahl meiner Klasse stand schon vorher fest, da ich die Spielweise eines Tanks mag, ein wichtiger bestandteil in jeder Gruppe bin und das gefühl habe den Ausgang jeder Schlacht stark beeinflussen zu können (egal ob pve oder pvp).

meine frage zielte lediglich darauf ab, mich darauf einzustellen, dass meine Wahl später einen gewissen Frustfaktor hat und mich darauf einstellen zu können. Dass ich als tank nicht so stark benachteiligt werde, wie ich dachte, bestärkt mich nicht nur in der Wahl des Archetyps sondern auch in der Wahl des Spiels. 

Dafür meinen Dank Nerimos


----------



## Hoshiwan (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Wer aber meint n Heiler als DPS killer spielen zu müssen wird sich bei WAR gewaltig in den Finger schneiden.



Und dies wiederum finde ich ziemlich schlimm! Ich habe es in einem anderen Thread schon gesagt: Es gibt nur Heiler, es gibt nur Tanks, es gibt nur DDs. Die Grauzone fehlt und die Möglichkeit, seinen Charakter durch unterschiedliche Skillung zu individualisieren. Ich mag Hybridklassen, aber wenn ich höre, daß es nicht möglich oder sinnvoll ist als z.B. JdK Heiler/DD in den Kampf zu ziehen, weiß ich auch nicht... aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach viel zu früh, um darüber zu entscheiden was sinnvoll ist, was nicht, was geht und was nicht. Ich werde einfach schauen und mich als JdK Heiler/DD irgendwie durchschlagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Und dies wiederum finde ich ziemlich schlimm! Ich habe es in einem anderen Thread schon gesagt: Es gibt nur Heiler, es gibt nur Tanks, es gibt nur DDs. Die Grauzone fehlt und die Möglichkeit, seinen Charakter durch unterschiedliche Skillung zu individualisieren. Ich mag Hybridklassen, aber wenn ich höre, daß es nicht möglich oder sinnvoll ist als z.B. JdK Heiler/DD in den Kampf zu ziehen, weiß ich auch nicht... aber vielleicht ist es auch einfach viel zu früh, um darüber zu entscheiden was sinnvoll ist, was nicht, was geht und was nicht. Ich werde einfach schauen und mich als JdK Heiler/DD irgendwie durchschlagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst individualisieren...nämlich mit WAS du tankst, mit WAS du heilst, mit WAS du Schaden machst.
Du kannst nur nicht deinen Archetyp umdichten.


Ich glaube dir gings speziell um die Heiler.
Zelot kann völlig ohne Schaden zu machen gut heilen...der Schamane kann das zwar auch, aber er sollte das besser nicht tun......der Jünger kann ohne Schaden auszuteilen nicht heilen.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Das verstehst du falsch. Natürlich unterscheiden sich die klassen durch ihre skillung. Auch weitestgehend das man sagen der A) heilt etwas besser  bufft etwas besser C) mahct ein wneig mehr schaden.

Anders allerdings als bei WoW bleibt die karriere ihrer aufgabe treu und mutiert nicht als Heiler zum Full DPS DD, dafür is er eben Hybrid/Heiler what ever.

Moa sagt das ganz richtig.

Du kannst dich individualisieren, aber der Archtype, sprich Heiler Tank Utility DD bleibt der archtype.
Ein heiler wird in WAR also nie wie in wow der Shadow Priest ( dicker DD aber kaum bis garkein heal mehr)


----------



## Blackstorm666 (23. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> K, erstmal thx für die Antworten.
> 
> Ich möcht nochmal erwähnen, dass es hier nicht um die Motivation geht. Natürlich gibt es viele, die Ihre Klasse/Ihren Archetypen danach wählen, dass sie möglichst schnell leveln oder beim einfluss und dadurch bei belohnungen bevorzugt werden.
> 
> ...




Motivation liegt nicht nur darin schnell zu leven viel einfluss zu bekommen oder eine neue belohnung zu kriegen.
Im Falle des Tanks besteht die Motivation überhaupt darin für andere hals und kragen zu riskieren um am ende auch etwas geleistet zu haben.


----------



## Dreonidas (23. August 2008)

So wie ich das mit den Skill-Bäumen verstehe, sollte man als Casual Spieler z.B. beim Tank den Deff Pfad nehmen, weil man es natürlich einfacher hat diese Karriere zu spielen. Oder man hat eine kleine Gilde oder Gruppe.
Wobei ein Profi in einer guten Gilde, sicherlich den Supporter oder Damage Pfad wählen kann, weil es bestimmt schon andere Deff tanks gibt und er mit einer guten Taktitk bei einer Belagerung (sehr grosse Gruppe) seinen Dmg/Support Tank 100% einsetzen kann, oder?

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber so erkläre ich es mir momentan wie die ganzen Karrieren in War so funktionieren sollen.


----------



## Hoshiwan (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Anders allerdings als bei WoW bleibt die karriere ihrer aufgabe treu und mutiert nicht als Heiler zum Full DPS DD, dafür is er eben Hybrid/Heiler what ever.



Okay, Danke, das ist auch in etwa das, was ich von einem Hybriden erwarte. Um beim Beispiel "Schattenpriester" zu bleiben: Ein Schattenpriester in WoW schafft niemals den Schaden einer reinen Schadensklasse und das ist auch gut so. Nichts anderes erwarte ich für Warhammer. Allerdings möchte ich mich auch entscheiden dürfen, ob ich schwerpunktmäßig heilen möchte oder eben Schaden austeilen. Ich möchte die Gewichtung selbst festlegen dürfen und ich glaube, da macht das Programm (derzeit) nicht mit... *grübel*

Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Motivation liegt nicht nur darin schnell zu leven viel einfluss zu bekommen oder eine neue belohnung zu kriegen.
> Im Falle des Tanks besteht die Motivation überhaupt darin für andere hals und kragen zu riskieren um am ende auch etwas geleistet zu haben.




Hast mich sicher falsch verstanden, aber danke für die Zusammenfassung von dem, was ich geschrieben hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Jaein

Wie gesagt gibt es da kein Def und Off

Ein Tank bleibt ein Tank, auch wenn er nen 2händer an zieht. Seine aufgabe bleibt die selbe, die skills bleiben weitestgehend die selben.

Auch ein Tank wird nicht zum DD, nicht einmal zum aushilfs DD.

Die versch. Talentbäume individualisieren die Karriere und hilft dabei seine Aufgabe besser oder einfach anders auszuführen.

Wenn Du ne Tank karriere Wählst, bleibst Du das auch, egal wie du skillst.


@ Hoshi

bedenke auch eines, bei WAR gilt das auch im umkehrschluss. Ein Heiler kann von begin an DMG machen. Keinen überragenden aber wesentlich mehr als im WoW vergleich. Daher ist es erstmal nicht von vorne herein nötig die Skillung speziell auf schaden aus zu legen um z.b questen zu können, oder sich seiner Haut wenigstens etwas wehren zu können.

Nehmen wir mal den Schamanen in WAR:

Seine Heil Skills haben den nebeneffekt seine schadens zauber zu verstärken ( die sowieso schon nicht schlecht für nen Heiler sind)

Umgekehrt erhöhen seine DMG skills seine Heil Leistung.

Er ist also drauf angewiesen Schaden zu machen um heilen zu können, muss aber unbedingt dazwischen Heilen um richtig schaden machen zu können.

Grade am Schamanen lässt sich das angestrebte system sehr gut begreifen.


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> So wie ich das mit den Skill-Bäumen verstehe, sollte man als Casual Spieler z.B. beim Tank den Deff Pfad nehmen, weil man es natürlich einfacher hat diese Karriere zu spielen.



Gibt keinen Deff Pfad. Hab mal irgendwo ne gute Erklärung gelesen.

Da hieß es man solle sich vorstellen, man habe 3 verschiedene Deff Pfade. Es geht bei der Spezialisierung also weniger darum, ob man den Tank deff spielt, sondern wie man ihn Deff spielt. 

Wer dmg machen will sollte nen dd spielen.


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> So wie ich das mit den Skill-Bäumen verstehe, sollte man als Casual Spieler z.B. beim Tank den Deff Pfad nehmen, weil man es natürlich einfacher hat diese Karriere zu spielen. Oder man hat eine kleine Gilde oder Gruppe.
> Wobei ein Profi in einer guten Gilde, sicherlich den Supporter oder Damage Pfad wählen kann, weil es bestimmt schon andere Deff tanks gibt und er mit einer guten Taktitk bei einer Belagerung (sehr grosse Gruppe) seinen Dmg/Support Tank 100% einsetzen kann, oder?
> 
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber so erkläre ich es mir momentan wie die ganzen Karrieren in War so funktionieren sollen.




Die bezeichnugn Deff Tank ist irreführend. Jeder Tank bleibt seine ganze Existenzlang Defftank.
Die Bäume verstärken nur Bereiche des Deffens.

Du baust dir deine Rüstung meist auch anders....Zweihänder suchst du eher irgendwas was deine Lebenspunkte + Parade steigert.
Schild suchst du eher was, das deine Zähigkeit (das ist nicht der HP Wert) und deine Blockchance erhöht.
Du kannst auch als Tank spielen, der sich auf magische Abwehr spezialisiert.

Egal was du machst....in irgend einem Bereich hast du Probleme beim tanken bzw bist nicht so gut wie ein anderer.


----------



## Dreonidas (23. August 2008)

Achso danke für die Klarstellung. Habe in letzeter Zeit so viel über War gelesen, dass ich leicht davon konfus wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoshiwan (23. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Deff Pfad. Hab mal irgendwo ne gute Erklärung gelesen.
> 
> Da hieß es man solle sich vorstellen, man habe 3 verschiedene Deff Pfade. Es geht bei der Spezialisierung also weniger darum, ob man den Tank deff spielt, sondern wie man ihn Deff spielt.
> 
> Wer dmg machen will sollte nen dd spielen.



Gnaaa...! Warum aber nur? Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht dahinter, warum man die Spieler derartig einschränkt. Für das Balancing erachte ich es nicht als wirklich kompliziert oder nachteilig, derartige Support/Hybridklassen zuzulassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan


----------



## Moagim (23. August 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Gnaaa...! Warum aber nur? Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht dahinter, warum man die Spieler derartig einschränkt. Für das Balancing erachte ich es nicht als wirklich kompliziert oder nachteilig, derartige Support/Hybridklassen zuzulassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Weil dann die Tanks anfangen zu heulen "ICH WILL ABER DDLer WERDEN"
Die DDLer fangen an zu jammern "ICH BIN NICHT ZÄH GENUG" "WILL PLATTE ODER SELBSTHEILUNG"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Nochmal...die Skillungen dichten nciht den Archetyp um...sie individualisieren nur WIE GENAU er seine Archetypenaufgabe erfüllt....

Ich verdeutliche das mal am Beispiel des Zeloten:

Zelot = Standbackhealer...seine Heals sind nicht von irgendeiner Zusatzmechanik wie Waaagh oder Nahkampf abhängig, er kann hinten stehen und heilen.

So...der Zelot hat nun 3 Pfade...Alchemy, Witchcraft und Dark Rites...an alle die die Zelotenmechanik kennen, ich weiss dass ich das jetzt sehr einfach umreissem es geht darum, dass es jeder versteht.

Alchemy verstärkt seinen 3sek. Singletarget Monsterheal...und gibt ihm die Möglichkeit, HP aus dem Harbingerträger abzusaugen, und sie auf sein Defensivtarget (Oder sich selbst) zu übertragen.

Witchcraft ... verstärkt die DoTs des Zeloten, sowie seinen 1sek Heal+HoT Cast und seinen Shield Spell....ein Witchcraft Zelot kann mittels seiner Spells die gegner besser von sich fern halten, ist sehr lästig für Caster aifgrund des verbesserten Lash of Tzeench und ein schnellerer Healer als der Alchemy Zelot...verfügt jedoch nicht über dessen Healpower, wenn es um das Healen eines Einzelziels geht.

Dark Rites...Verstärkt unter anderem den Gruppenheal des Zeloten...er kann mittels seines Harbingerträgers AE Schaden in den Gegnerischen Zerg schmeissen und verfügt über ein AoE Healritual...nicht so schnell wie der WItchcraft Zelot, nicht so stark im Heal wie der Alchemy Zelot, aber spitze wenns darum geht die Gruppe am Leben zu erhalten.



Alle drei Arten von Zeloten setzen ihren Schwerpunkt woanders...aber alle drei sind Healer, mit unterdurchschnittlichem dmgOutput, genialen Buff, und sehr lästigen Debuff Fertigkeiten, die Kämpfe überstehen, indem sie erlittenen Schaden mit Heal kontern, und Gegner ausdotten.
Wie ich diesen healer spielen will bestimmt die Skillung...aber dass ich Healer spielen will, wurde in dem Moment entschieden, als ich in der Charerstellung auf Zelot geklickt hab.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

vor allem wird es grade im PvP keine gegner geben die DPs schaden verursachen und die nehmer qualitäten eines Tanks haben.

Spiel ich nen Tank, halt ich aus, hab Support aber mach kaum schaden.

Als melee DD halt ich nix aus und bin vom Support abhängig.

Imba´ität = ausgeschlossen


----------



## Dreonidas (23. August 2008)

> Gnaaa...! Warum aber nur? Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht dahinter, warum man die Spieler derartig einschränkt. Für das Balancing erachte ich es nicht als wirklich kompliziert oder nachteilig, derartige Support/Hybridklassen zuzulassen. unsure.gif
> 
> Lg Josh aka Hoshiwan



Ich hingegen hasste immer bei WoW diese Hybrdklassen, die ohne ersichtlichen Grund alles konnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb freue ich so auf War. Ein tank ist und bleibt ein Tank. So einfach kann es sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (23. August 2008)

Nicht nur, dass der Tank mehr aushält. Er steht allein schon länger weil er meistens net First Target ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

was bei war wieder anders ist. Bei wow seh ich nen tank im zerg, lauf an ihm vorbei und hau sein Support/heiler weg.

Bei WAR geht das nicht, weil de rhier z.b tauntet = 30% weniger DMG an jedem ausser dem Tank

Bei WAR hat er gute snar eund roots = Tank haun oder dumm rum stehenund von den DD zerpflückt werden.

Bei WAR kann der Tank nichtnur support/heal aktiv vor DMG blocken sondern auch gleich den DMG an sienen verbündeten im umkreis von X um Y rduzieren.

Glaub mir... ich werde viiiiele Tank freunde bei WAR haben!


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Abgesehen davon ist es schon doof, wenn man versucht an einer Reihe Tanks vorbei zu laufen und ob der Kollisionsabfrage "hängen" bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. August 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Gnaaa...! Warum aber nur? Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht dahinter, warum man die Spieler derartig einschränkt. Für das Balancing erachte ich es nicht als wirklich kompliziert oder nachteilig, derartige Support/Hybridklassen zuzulassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wo grenzt denn dieses system ein? wenn du unbedingt schaden machen willst, dann nimmst du auch nicht den tank-archetypen. Ich geh ja auch nicht zum bund um fallschirmjäger zu werden nur um mich dann zu beschweren das ich das flugzeug nicht selber fliegen darf .


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Exaktimundo Stereotype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist es schon doof, wenn man versucht an einer Reihe Tanks vorbei zu laufen und ob der Kollisionsabfrage "hängen" bleibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Diese abfrage ist mit eins der Schönsten dinge an WAR.

Ich mein, da steht nen Tank. 2 Meter Gross 5 Meter Breit Dickes Tür Grosses Schild... . und ich lauf durch ihn durch ..... -,-*


----------



## HGVermillion (23. August 2008)

Hoshiwan schrieb:


> Gnaaa...! Warum aber nur? Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht dahinter, warum man die Spieler derartig einschränkt. Für das Balancing erachte ich es nicht als wirklich kompliziert oder nachteilig, derartige Support/Hybridklassen zuzulassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es vereinfacht halt einfach brutal das Balancing, sie müssen bei den Tanks einfach nur dafür sorgen das sie schön was aushalten, bei den DDlern schaun das sie nicht zu bösartigere Mordmaschinen werden, und bei den Heilern müssen sie einfach nur dafür sorgen das sie immer schön Heilen können, wenn da jetzt auch noch jede Klasse Damage machen könnte wie ein DDler


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Hab mich schon gewundert wo die "Ich will einen dicken Chosen als DDler spielen" Typen bleiben :->


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Von den gibts doch schon massig, schau dich ma in andern Foren um. 

mind. 5 Täglich.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

In anderen Fornen? Es gibt andere Foren????


----------



## HGVermillion (23. August 2008)

Dilan schertzt, es gibt nur diesen Thread hier, und in dem bekommen wir alle Tage 5 "Mimimi ich will Fetten MS Chosen Spielen" postings. Nochmal so schlimm wirds erst richtig bei Release.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Die mimimi posts sind mir ja noch egal.

Übel wirds bei release erst, wenn die choosen jungs ankommen mitm fetten 2händer und wirklich meinen sie sind DD.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Ja... nach Release werde ich mir die ersten 5 Monate nicht mehr in Foren trauen, wo man wahrscheinlich wirklich minütlich von "Warum kann ich meinen Chosen nicht auf DD-Supporter speccen" Thread erschlagen wird


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Übel wirds bei release erst, wenn die choosen jungs ankommen mitm fetten 2händer und wirklich meinen sie sind DD.



Für die Jungs wirds auf jeden Fall übel, wenn wir sie dann Counterhealen und an den DoTs verrecken lassen =)


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

und dabei wird der zusatz "Supporter" noch gut gemeint sein.

ISt auch ein wneig das problem durch diese lange doch sehr krasse "nachrichten sperre"

Es gibt einfach zu wenig infos, gerade zu den Karrieren, 90% ist aus den Fingern gesogen und der rest kommt von Beta spielern die sich teilweise auch noch wiedersprechen/Selbst nicht ganz sicher sind.

@sorrzara

Da meine Release wunsch karriere nichmehr da is ( da spalta) werd ich auch zur Order übersiedeln. Und da es da wohl der Runenschmied werden wird, sind mir dann auch möchtegern CHoosen DD egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die runi ich einfach tot *fg*


----------



## Hoshiwan (23. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Weil dann die Tanks anfangen zu heulen "ICH WILL ABER DDLer WERDEN"
> Die DDLer fangen an zu jammern "ICH BIN NICHT ZÄH GENUG" "WILL PLATTE ODER SELBSTHEILUNG"
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, ich war gerne Tank und nur Tank.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Es vereinfacht halt einfach brutal das Balancing,...



Ja, genau das denke ich auch. Man hat es sich so einfach wie möglich gemacht. 

Ich weiß auch nicht. Je mehr ich über WAR in diesem Forum lese, desto mehr deprimiert es mich auf der einen Seite. Ich freue mich wirklich drauf, aber ich fürchte, es wird nicht der Heilsbringer unter den MMORPGs, den ich erwartet, mir gewünscht hätte. Und darum ist es gut, daß ich den Open-Beta Access habe: Ich kann kostenlos das Spiel kennenlernen und mir ein Bild davon machen und dann entscheiden, ob ich zu meinen MMORPG-Wurzeln zurückkehre oder eben nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Ich habs jetzt auch nur nett ausgedrückt... habs nicht so mit Flamethreadtitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite Problem daran ist das der Chosen einfach zu geil aussieht ^^" 
Ich mein so ein Fetter, gepanzerter, Ultra-fieser, Stylischer Typ... der muss doch einfach nur DD sein, was soll ich bitte als Tank, die sollen Angst haben wenn sie mich sehen und ich ihnen die Eingeweide rausprügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer den letzten Satz jetzt ernst nimmt... tut mir ehrlich gesagt nichtmal mehr leid

@Hoshi
Etwas als "Heilsbringer" anzusehen bringt sowieso immer nur Kummer...


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Ich hab wirklich NULL Ahnung, warum Leute sich wünschen, mit jeder Klasse alles mögliche machen zu können.

Findet euch einfach mal damit ab, dass es hier ein System gibt, dass euch von Anfang an sagt:

"DAS ist der DD, DAS ist der Healer, DAS ist der Tank! Egal wie ihr die Klasse jetzt ausskillt, sie wird ihre Rolle anders erfüllen, aber sie *Wird Ihre Rolle Erfüllen!* Wollt ihr etwas anderes machen, müsst ihr eine andere Klasse spielen!"

Das war von Anfang an eine der Kernaussagen des Systems...die klare Rollenverteilung zwischen den Archetypen. Wenn das jemand nicht akzeptieren kann, dann soll er zurück zu WoW und einen Schattenpriester/MSKrieger/Eleschamanen spielen.


Nochmal zum mitmeisseln...NIEMAND hindert euch daran, in W.A.R das zu sein was ihr sein wollt...aber ihr müsst dann eben eine Klasse nehmen, die das auch sein KANN! Wie das so schwer zu verstehen sein soll, ist mir wirklich unbegreiflich.


----------



## Dilan (23. August 2008)

Naja sehr viel los ist in unserem Forum hier nicht... mal von den dauernden posts zu längst geklärten fragen und "Warum kann ich kein MS warri sein" posts abgesehen.

In anderen gibts allerdings auch net mehr.


----------



## Hoshiwan (23. August 2008)

> @Hoshi
> Etwas als "Heilsbringer" anzusehen bringt sowieso immer nur Kummer...



-"Der Messiahs!"
-"Ich bin nicht der Messiahs. Verschwindet. Lasst mich in Ruhe."
(Das Leben des Brian)

Ja, hast schon recht, ist unglücklich gewählt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich hab wirklich NULL Ahnung, warum Leute sich wünschen, mit jeder Klasse alles mögliche machen zu können.
> 
> Findet euch einfach mal damit ab, dass es hier ein System gibt, dass euch von Anfang an sagt:
> 
> ...



Die Antwort ist einfach: Freiheit. Bis dato, so, wie ich mir die Informationen aus den Foren ziehen kann, muß man diverse Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen, eben auch die von mir Angesprochene. Es mag geschmacksache sein, aber ich fühle mich durch derartige Mechanismen eingeschränkt. Möglicherweise, und auch das schließe ich nicht aus, stört es mich im Spiel gar nicht und ich kann mich damit abfinden, weil es stimmig ist und spielspaßfördernd, aber bis dato kann ich mich nur auf Erfahrungsberichte von anderen beziehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shuya01 (23. August 2008)

Wird es eigentlich non-combat pets geben?

@Chosen: Im Tabletop ist ein Chosen der DD des Chaos, vielleicht wollen deswegen soviele, dass der Chosen ein DD ist...

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2008)

Wozu überhaupt Klassen einführen, wenn sowieso jeder alles andere machen will Oo
Die meisten wollen doch nur einen End-Geil aussehenden Schwergepanzerten, schwer zu tötenden DD haben, der sich am besten noch dauernd selbst heilen kann...


----------



## Havamal (23. August 2008)

Wird sicher lustig zum Release!In der Beschreibung steht ganz klar was Chosen, etc sind und dann wird geheult weil er nicht auch noch massig schaden raushaut, wie ein Wow Warri!

Nur weil in wow jede Klasse Schaden machen kann , was Heiler Klassen ein bischen Op macht in wow, muss die Krankheit nicht in War fort geführt werden!
Hoffe niemand kommt auf die Idee zu heulen weil der Schattenkrieger nicht heilen kann!


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

shuya01 schrieb:


> @Chosen: Im Tabletop ist ein Chosen der DD des Chaos, vielleicht wollen deswegen soviele, dass der Chosen ein DD ist...



Falsch. Ein Chosen ist ein Auserwählter, ein mit dem Mal seines Gottes versehener Anführer einer Gruppe aus Chaosreitern oder Chaoskriegern, der der gesamten Einheit Kampfboni gibt.

Es gibt im TT ncihts das keinen Schaden macht...somit ist die Aussage, "Der Chosen ist im TT der DD des Chaos" Komplett sinnlos ^^


----------



## shuya01 (23. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Es gibt im TT ncihts das keinen Schaden macht...somit ist die Aussage, "Der Chosen ist im TT der DD des Chaos" Komplett sinnlos ^^



Auch nicht ganz richtig. Im TT ist ein Regiment Chosen, die beste menschliche Infanterie Einheit des Chaos. Ich hätte das der groß schreiben sollen.

edit: Im TT kann man eine Einheit aus Chaoskriegern oder Rittern zu Chosen aufrüsten, nicht nur den Champion der Einheit


----------



## Acy (23. August 2008)

Ich würd's so ausdrücken:
Der Auserkorene ist definitiv nicht der DD beim Chaos (das ist der Chaosbarbar), aber man darf sich das nicht so vorstellen, dass da dieser Metall-Fleisch-Klops herumstehst, Tonnen von Schaden einsteckt aber sich nicht richtig wehren kann oder nix kaputtbekommt. Im Gegenteil: Je eher man den Auserkorenen ignoriert, umso eher handelt man sich Probleme ein. Als alleine laufender Auserkorener kann man zwar nicht einfach alles sofort aus den Stiefeln klatschen, schwächt dafür aber schnell mal eine ganze Gruppe Feinde, die einen zu lange ignoriert hat. Es ist auch nicht so, dass man seinen Schaden selbst ignorieren könnte, aber sein Hauptaugenmerk liegt meiner Meinung nach doch deutlich auf den Auren, denn ich denke die tun den meisten Feinden mehr weh als 10 - 20 Punkte zusätzlicher Schaden pro Treffer.


----------



## Held² (23. August 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Ich würd's so ausdrücken:
> Der Auserkorene ist definitiv nicht der DD beim Chaos (das ist der Chaosbarbar), aber man darf sich das nicht so vorstellen, dass da dieser Metall-Fleisch-Klops herumstehst, Tonnen von Schaden einsteckt aber sich nicht richtig wehren kann oder nix kaputtbekommt. Im Gegenteil: Je eher man den Auserkorenen ignoriert, umso eher handelt man sich Probleme ein. Als alleine laufender Auserkorener kann man zwar nicht einfach alles sofort aus den Stiefeln klatschen, schwächt dafür aber schnell mal eine ganze Gruppe Feinde, die einen zu lange ignoriert hat. Es ist auch nicht so, dass man seinen Schaden selbst ignorieren könnte, aber sein Hauptaugenmerk liegt meiner Meinung nach doch deutlich auf den Auren, denn ich denke die tun den meisten Feinden mehr weh als 10 - 20 Punkte zusätzlicher Schaden pro Treffer.


Ich sehes schon chosen die herum brüllen sie seien dds ala pala in wow ^.^


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

shuya01 schrieb:


> edit: Im TT kann man eine Einheit aus Chaoskriegern oder Rittern zu Chosen aufrüsten, nicht nur den Champion der Einheit



Stimmt, hab gerade im Armeebuch nachgesehn...die Einheit Chaoskrieger kann zu Chosen aufgewertet werden, der Anführer heisst Champion. Danke für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## shuya01 (23. August 2008)

So aber meine Frage wurde leider noch nicht beantwortet. Gibt es non-combat pets?

mfg


----------



## Syane (23. August 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich sehes schon chosen die herum brüllen sie seien dds ala pala in wow ^.^



Ma davon abgesehen dasn Guter vergelter (da kommts aufs Equip an) jede klasse mit high end equip zerreißt ...bis auf diese  Fiesen schurken..wobei die auch ned unmöglich sind! was mich dazu bringt das ich denke ...

IN War könnte diese art vergelter Klasse der disciple of khaine werden ...da er sowieso schon immer im nahkampf zuschlagen muss um seine heals anzusetzen ...da würds mich glatt dazu verführen auszutesten was da mit ner totalen dmg skillung zu reißen is ...die warscheinlich im schaden troz allem hinter den richtigen dd's bleibt ...was er dann ja evtl durch die heals ausgleicht ...*spekulier ich jezt ma*


----------



## Deathstyle (23. August 2008)

Syane, das Problem ist - wenn du eine nicht-DD-Klasse auf Damage trimmst das du kompromisse eingehst. Ich meine damit nicht das du keine Punkte für Healtalente hast, sondern das du Taktiken nimmst die deine Healleistung um 20% verringern usw. usf.! Aber um nen paar last hits abzugreifen wirds allemal reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seko! (23. August 2008)

Eine Frage. Weiß nicht ob sie schon gestellt wurde aber:

Was passiert nach der "Eroberung" der T4 Stadt?

Was hat die Fraktion dann für Nachteile?

Oder zieht die Angreifer Fraktion nur ihre Vorteile und dat wars? Dann wärs ja nicht wert verteidigt zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. August 2008)

Seko! schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Weiß nicht ob sie schon gestellt wurde aber:
> 
> Was passiert nach der "Eroberung" der T4 Stadt?
> 
> ...


naja du kannst ja deine stadt aufwerten um so zugang zu bereichen zu bekommen die nützliche sachen mit sich bringen. desto länger nun die stadt in feindlichen händen ist, umso mehr wird sie downgegradet . mich persönlich würde es sehr wurmen meine hart erspielten errungenschafften von den gegnern vernichten zu lassen


----------



## Acy (23. August 2008)

shuya01 schrieb:


> So aber meine Frage wurde leider noch nicht beantwortet. Gibt es non-combat pets?
> 
> mfg



Es gibt keine "Haustiere", immerhin herrscht Krieg. Die einzigen "Haustiere" sind die weißen Löwen und bis zu einem gewissen Maß die Squigs - mehr gibt's aber (zumindest bisher) von Reittieren abgesehen nicht und das ist irgendwie auch gut so.



Seko! schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Weiß nicht ob sie schon gestellt wurde aber:
> 
> Was passiert nach der "Eroberung" der T4 Stadt?
> 
> ...



Die (unterlegenen) Verteidiger dürfen nicht mehr auf die gesamte Hauptstadt zugreifen. Im Gegenzug bekommen die Eroberer Zugriff auf neue Begegnungen, NSCs, usw. Spätestens wenn eine Hauptstadt eingenommen wurde, fällt auch deren "Stufe" ab, was auch bedeutet, dass bestimmte Quests nicht mehr erfüllt oder angenommen werden können.

Wenn die Armeen der Ordnung z.B. die unvermeidliche Stadt angreifen bzw. erobern kann man in der Arena gegen Engra Deathsword (sagt evtl. einigen was) antreten und später auch gegen Tchar'zanek selbst. Gleichzeitig kann halt dann z.B. ein Zerstörungsspieler nicht mehr zu Engra, um eine Quest einzulösen oder diese zu erhalten. Genauso können die Zerstörungsspieler dann auch nicht mehr die höchsten "Rufgegenstände" kaufen (für RR 70+) und einige andere Dinge. Grundlegende Dinge, z.B. Heiler usw. bleiben aber weiterhin erhalten.


----------



## Seko! (23. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja du kannst ja deine stadt aufwerten um so zugang zu bereichen zu bekommen die nützliche sachen mit sich bringen. desto länger nun die stadt in feindlichen händen ist, umso mehr wird sie downgegradet . mich persönlich würde es sehr wurmen meine hart erspielten errungenschafften von den gegnern vernichten zu lassen




Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seko! (23. August 2008)

Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unzwar:

Wird man an anderen Charakteren sehen können "Der hat was drauf" , weil Rüstungen sollen ja das Spiel nicht ausmachen das heisst das wird es nicht sein.

Wird dies anhand der Trophäen Rängen oder Titeln erkennbar sein?


----------



## Sorzzara (23. August 2008)

Ähhhhhm, die Rüstungen machen zwar nicht so viel aus wie in WoW, aber an ihnen erkennst du, was der andere Spieler schon alles hinter sich hat.

Oder anders ausgedrückt...auch wenn die Rüstungen nicht so viel Ausmachen wie in WoW, aber es bleibt trotzdem ein verdammt grosser Aufwand, sich die besten Teile zu beschaffen. Somit kannst du an der Kleidung/Rüstung/Whatsoever eines Avatars sehr gut erkennen, wie erfahren sein Spieler im RvR Content sein muss.


----------



## Acy (23. August 2008)

Seko! schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage hihi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es ist ein bisschen hier und da. Nur dass jemand einen bestimmten Titel usw. hat, muss ja auch nichts bedeuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle 10 Rufränge erhältst du einen neuen "Titel", der je nach eigenem Volk (Goblin und Ork werden unterschieden). So beginnen z.B. Chaosanhänger als "Lakai" bzw. "Lakain" und Dunkelelfen als "Räuber", wenn ich mich nicht irre. Später gibt's dann "Schreckensfürst", "Hauptmann" und was weiß ich alles.

Trophäen sollte man auch erkennen können, gehen aber denke ich eher im Kampf unter.

Rüstungen haben zwar nich unbedingt einen riesigen Einfluss auf die Charaktere, aber z.B. haben die RvR-Sets ein anderes aussehen als die PvM-Sachen.

Außerdem kannst du (für befreundete Spieler) ein paar Prahlereien auswählen (genauer gesagt 10 Errungenschaften aus deinem Wälzer), die dann in deinem "Profil" angezeigt werden.

EDIT: Das auf meinem Avatarbild dürfte z.B. Tier 4 PvM für Zeloten sein (ist 'nen aufgenommener NSC). Mit Tier 3 hat man beispielsweise den Schnabel nicht.


----------



## Seko! (23. August 2008)

Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KalTaron (23. August 2008)

Ein paar Fragen, die ich gern stellen wuerde:
- wie sieht es mit Emotes aus? Insbesondere die Interaktion mit Gegenstaenden/anderen Spielern.
- was kann man bisher mit Crafting herstellen?
- wie schnell/leicht bekommt man Renown Ranks?


----------



## Hocke (23. August 2008)

Ich habe mal ein Video gesehen, indem ein Bilde des Chars in der Aktionsleiste eingearbeitet war.
Es war ein halbrundes Bild, um welches der Moralbalken (war das glaub ich) angezeigt wurde. 
In vielen Videos ist dies ja nun nicht der Fall.
Handelt es sich dabei um eine Einstellungssache, oder wurde das abgeschafft?


Dann würde ich gerne wissen, ob ihr der Meinung seid, dass bisher Add-On`s in einigen Bereichen nötig sind?
Ich habe bisher mitbekommen, das bspw. schon ein Koord.-System integriert ist und auch die verschiedenen 
Plazierungsmöglichkeiten für die Elemente viel bieten. Haben sie aus den Mankos von WoW "gelernt" oder 
werden doch bestimmte Addons nötig?

Dann noch mal ein DANKE SCHÖN an alle, die so geduldig und hilfsbereit unsere Fragen beantworten!!!


----------



## DiSanzes (23. August 2008)

gibt es eigentlich makros die man zb. in taskleiste schieben kann? (ala DAoC)
also so für assistketten zb in stammgruppen oder so...


----------



## Sorzzara (24. August 2008)

Makros gibt es soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (24. August 2008)

Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Rüstungen ist es so wie bei wow das es unterteilt ist unter verschiedenen kategorieren oder ist es klassne spezifisch oder etwas ganz anderes ?


----------



## HGVermillion (24. August 2008)

Es ist Klassenspezifisch, entweder du findest eine die du anlegen kannst weil deine Klasse draufsteht oder du kannst es nicht,
wenn man es wie WoW sieht steht bei fast jedem Item noch dabei welche Klasse es benutzen kann,

Du findest also Helm: Chosen, und Helm: Zelot, und bist ein Magus, beide kannst du nicht verwenden, wenn ein Helm: Magus dir unter die Krallen kommt kannst du ihn aufsetzen.


----------



## sTereoType (24. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich mit den Rüstungen ist es so wie bei wow das es unterteilt ist unter verschiedenen kategorieren oder ist es klassne spezifisch oder etwas ganz anderes ?


also es ist unterteilt in verschiedene gewichtsklassen und auch sehr oft(immer?) in welche Klasse es tragen kann. wirst aber so oder so nie einen schami mit der gleichen robe rumlatschen sehen wie einen bw(bright wizard)


----------



## Blackstorm666 (24. August 2008)

Ah ok danke euch.


----------



## Acy (24. August 2008)

DiSanzes schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich makros die man zb. in taskleiste schieben kann? (ala DAoC)
> also so für assistketten zb in stammgruppen oder so...



Du kannst gleiche/ähnliche Textmakros schreiben, wobei die in WAR auch mehrere Zeilen umfassen können und du darfst auch noch ein Symbol dafür aussuchen (gibt extra Editor dafür, der aber noch nicht an's neue UI angepasst wurde (lange nicht reingeguckt in selbigen, evtl. schon geschehen)).

Für Assist gibt's auch zuweisbare Tastenkombinationen, die sich an Gruppenmitgliedern orientieren (z.B. "Assiste Spieler an 2. Position").

Zu den Spielgegenständen: Alle Spielgegenstände sind mindestens in einen Grundtyp eingeteilt. Je nachdem gibt's dann evtl. (nicht zwingend) auch eine Karrieren- und/oder (sehr häufig) Völkerbegrenzung. Es kommt dabei auch immer etwas auf den Gegenstandstyp an. Trophäen und Schmuck sind z.B. selten beschränkt, Waffen eigentlich immer.



KalTaron schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen, die ich gern stellen wuerde:
> - wie sieht es mit Emotes aus? Insbesondere die Interaktion mit Gegenstaenden/anderen Spielern.
> - was kann man bisher mit Crafting herstellen?
> - wie schnell/leicht bekommt man Renown Ranks?



Emotes gibt's jetzt schon sehr viele, wobei es aber kein /dance geben wird (dafür /special und /katadance). Wem letzteres nix sagt, muss halt mal im Internet nach "Kata" suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok, es ist so eine Art "Waffentanz". Die meisten Emotes bringen auch eigene volkspezifische Sounds mit und umfassen vor allem typische Aktionen wie z.B. /taunt, /beckon, /bow, /wave aber auch "wichtige" Dinge, wie beispielsweise /waaagh (wenn ich mich nun nicht irre).

Mit Handwerksfähigkeiten kann man nur kleinere "Addons" bzw. Zusatzdinge herstellen - also nichts essentielles wie Rüstungen oder Gegenstände. Vielmehr stellt man entweder weiterzuverarbeitende Gegenstände her oder Dinge wie Bufftränke, Heiltränke, Talismane (kleinere dauerhafte oder vorübergehend wirkende Boni, die auf Gegenständen angebracht werden - sowas wie die Runen in D2, nur schwächer und begrenzt) und ähnliches.

Rufrang ... die ersten Stufen gehen sehr schnell, aber es wird dann natürlich schon etwas langsamer. Man sollte keinesfalls erwarten, nach nur 1-2 Monaten gleich Rang 100 erreicht zu haben. Ob es nun schwer, leicht oder was anderes ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden (und es ist auch etwas Situationsabhängig).



Hocke schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Video gesehen, indem ein Bilde des Chars in der Aktionsleiste eingearbeitet war.
> Es war ein halbrundes Bild, um welches der Moralbalken (war das glaub ich) angezeigt wurde.
> In vielen Videos ist dies ja nun nicht der Fall.
> Handelt es sich dabei um eine Einstellungssache, oder wurde das abgeschafft?
> ...



Dabei handelt es sich um alte UI-Bilder/Videos. Die erste Version (vor ungefähr einem Jahr) hatte den eigenen Charakter animiert zwischen Moralfähigkeiten und Schnellleiste. Die darauf folgende Version (vor etwa einem halben Jahr) hatte dann diesen Charakter nicht mehr, aber trotzdem noch die Moralfähigkeiten dort in einem Bogen. Die aktuellste Version hat beides nicht mehr, dafür lässt sich nun alles sehr flexibel einstellen und der entsprechende Char später auch wieder in der alten Form zurückbringen.

Addons: Ich habe zugegeben nie WoW gespielt, aber ich hatte eigentlich nicht das gefühl, dass etwas fehlen würde - ab und zu wäre eine Übersicht schön, welchem Gruppenmitglied ich welchen Buff gegeben habe (ohne das aus dem Gruppenfenster herauszulesen), aber ansonsten ... Ansichtssache, aber unbedingt notwendig eher nicht.


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2008)

Was ist eigentlich die ingame Entschuldigung, dass die anderen Völker keine Haupstadt haben?

Mussten sie wegen Pest evakuieren oder was?


----------



## Dilan (24. August 2008)

Da das WAR UI sehr einfach und fasst ohne grenzen selbst einstellbar ist ( Grösse des UI, alle teile komplett verschiebbar etc) ist zumindest fürs UI selbst kein Addon Nötig.

Auch vieles dessen was bei WoW per mod gemacht werden musste ( Koord system z.b) ist integriert.

Für das reine Spielen aktuell sind also keine mods nötig, die infos die man braucht sind alle da.

Für späteres wäre es sicher möglich addons zu schreiben, da wie bei WoW LUA integriert ist, allerdings hab ich gelesen das die schnittstelle wohl (zumindest noch) nicht freigegeben wurde.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (24. August 2008)

Kann man eigentlich den umhang ausblenden,weil ich finde das sieht z.b. beim schwarzork irgendwie doof aus?


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2008)

Ja kann man auch den Helm!


----------



## evilcore (24. August 2008)

Hm, weiß ned ob das schon gefragt wurde, habs auf jeden Fall noch nicht gesehn also:
Wie siehts aus mit der Lootverteilung bei Healern wenn sie PQ´s mit machen. Kriegen sie nur den Boni den DD´s für getötete Mobs bekommen wenn sie auch Schaden machen? Müssen sie in einer Gruppe sein und dort heilen um Anteil an dem Würfelbonus zu haben. Oder gehts auch ganz ohne Gruppe und Dmg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KalTaron (24. August 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Emotes gibt's jetzt schon sehr viele, wobei es aber kein /dance geben wird (dafür /special und /katadance). Wem letzteres nix sagt, muss halt mal im Internet nach "Kata" suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erstmal danke fuer die Antwort.
Wie sieht es mit der Interaktion aus? Also verbeuge ich mich z.B. vor einem Spieler den ich ausgewaehlt habe? Sowohl Text als auch Animation? Wie sieht es mit der Welt aus? Kann man sich auf Stuehle setzen? Andere Gegenstaende benutzen? Gibt es Kneipen/Gasthaeuser und aehnliches? (Merkt man, dass mich der RP-Aspekt interessiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



> Rufrang ... die ersten Stufen gehen sehr schnell, aber es wird dann natürlich schon etwas langsamer. Man sollte keinesfalls erwarten, nach nur 1-2 Monaten gleich Rang 100 erreicht zu haben. Ob es nun schwer, leicht oder was anderes ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden (und es ist auch etwas Situationsabhängig).


Ich frage vor allem, weil ein Char ja erst mit maximalem RR eine Niveau erreicht, wo er praktisch "ausgelevelt" ist. Nicht dass die meisten Optionen vom RR viel bringen wuerden.
Aber ich bin es eben von GW gewoehnt, dass alle recht schnell eine annaehernd gleiche Basis erreichen. Ausserdem sind die RR-Boni eine weitere Moeglichkeit, den Char anzupassen. Da waere es schade, wenn man sehr lange fuer grinden muesste.


----------



## Omidas (24. August 2008)

Hab nochmal eine Frage bzgl Gilden leveln.

Ich bin im Moment begeistertert Twinker und werde das sicher auch in WAR so übernehmen. Vor allem wenn man sich noch nicht mal entschieden hat, wer zuerst kommt. Und wenn ich dann im Spiel nen lustigen Haufen gefunden habe und zu denen in die Gilde will. Ist es dann überhaupt sinnvoll auch seine Twinks da mit zu nehmen?

Ich meine ja, wenn die Punkte die jeder einzelne Spieler zum Gilden leveln beiträgt von der Anzahl der Spieler abhängt, die in dieser drin sind, wär es ja kontra produktiv, da ich ja immer nur einen gleichzeitig spielen kann und somit die Twinks praktisch als inaktiver Balast gelten.

Muss man also seine Twinks so lange irgendwo anders parken bis Max Geildenlevel erreicht ist, oder gilt nur die Anzahl der Accounts in der Gilde?


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2008)

Ich hätte dann auch gleich mal eine Frage werden die Castzeiten wie bei DAoC sein (also eher kurz, dafür schnell unterbrochen durch Schaden) oder eher wie in WoW recht lange und dafür nicht so shcnell unterbrochen? 

PS: Gleich nochn nettes Statement von Blizz:
"Wir bei Blizzard sind sehr stolz auf das Spielerlebnis, das wir mit World of Warcraft erreichen. Daher tut es uns besonders leid zu hören, dass ein anderes MMORPG Sie mit Versprechen von uns weggelockt hat. " Hach ja, Überheblichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Es wurde schonmal gefragt, habe aber nie die Antwort dafür gefunden: Sind die gegnerischen Seiten durch Sprachen getrennt? Oder darf ich den Sigmarpriester vor mir noch derbst beleidigen als Ork (und er versteht mich auch)?


----------



## Acy (24. August 2008)

KalTaron schrieb:


> Erstmal danke fuer die Antwort.
> Wie sieht es mit der Interaktion aus? Also verbeuge ich mich z.B. vor einem Spieler den ich ausgewaehlt habe? Sowohl Text als auch Animation? Wie sieht es mit der Welt aus? Kann man sich auf Stuehle setzen? Andere Gegenstaende benutzen? Gibt es Kneipen/Gasthaeuser und aehnliches? (Merkt man, dass mich der RP-Aspekt interessiert?
> 
> 
> ...


Die erscheindenden Texte bei den Emote-Befehlen passen sich an (also es erscheint der Name des Ziels, wenn man denn eins hat). Direkte Interaktion - also einem anderen Charakter eine gewisse Handlung "aufdrängen" (mal als "Extrembeispiel": Einen Handkuss auffangen) - ist nicht möglich. Stühle kann man zumindest jetzt noch nicht benutzen (ka ob das geplant ist), aber es gibt durchaus die verschiedensten "Animationen" bei Gegnern: Wölfe stehen nicht nur einfach im Wald herum, die liegen auch schon Mal im Schatten eines kleinen Busches oder auf einem Felsvorsprung. Ähnliches gilt natürlich auch für andere Tiere. Menschen sitzen oder liegen schon mal an einer Mauer oder ruhen sich am Lagerfeuer aus, usw.
Es gibt Kneipen/Gasthäuser in den Hauptstädten, wo man unter anderem auch Bier erwerben kann. Es gibt auch ein "Trinkemote" und ein "Essemote", im Augenblick aber noch ohne zugehörige sichtbare Krüge/Nahrungsmittel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





KalTaron schrieb:


> Ich frage vor allem, weil ein Char ja erst mit maximalem RR eine Niveau erreicht, wo er praktisch "ausgelevelt" ist. Nicht dass die meisten Optionen vom RR viel bringen wuerden.
> Aber ich bin es eben von GW gewoehnt, dass alle recht schnell eine annaehernd gleiche Basis erreichen. Ausserdem sind die RR-Boni eine weitere Moeglichkeit, den Char anzupassen. Da waere es schade, wenn man sehr lange fuer grinden muesste.


Man darf die Rufränge nicht als "Leveln" auffassen - es sind einfach kleine Boni für Spieler, die sich lange mit dem RvR beschäftigen. Es ist nicht so, dass man "I-Win-Dinge" dadurch bekommt. Um das "ausgelevelt haben" auf DAoC zu übertragen: Ursprünglich konnte man dort anfangs ebenfalls 100 Ränge (1L1..10L0) erreichen. Als sich dann nach ein paar Jahren eine breitere Masse dieser Grenze angenähert hatte, wurde oben nochmals aufgestockt (bis 13L0). Das ganze bedeutet aber nicht, dass z.B. ein 1L1 immer gegen einen 10L0 (nur als Beispielwerte) verlieren würde - ganz im Gegenteil: Nur der Rang selbst macht einen Charakter nicht mächtig oder gar unbesiegbar. Man darf die Rufränge nicht als normale "Stufen" oder "Level" betrachten, denn das sind sie nicht.

Nur um auch ein Beispiel für Ruffertigkeiten zu nennen: Man kann sich z.B. über die erworbenen Rufpunkte (1 Punkt pro Rang) die eigenen Attribute aufbessern: Beispielsweise +30 INT - das ist weniger, als der entsprechende Buff bereits auf ca. Stufe 20 einbringt, aber es ist halt ein nettes Gimmick (man braucht dafür einen Rufrang, den man auf 20 noch nicht erreichen kann). Oder anders ausgedrückt: Selbst wer sich bis zum Ende "auslevelt", wird dann vielleicht 10-20% stärker vom Heilen/Schaden/usw. (nicht in allem, nur 1-2 Punkte daraus!) aber man wird kein Halbgott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit: Ruffertigkeiten sind Gimmicks, kein I-Win, also einfach abwarten und selbst mal ansehen (geht ja z.B. schon bei wardb.com).



Omidas schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment begeistertert Twinker und werde das sicher auch in WAR so übernehmen. Vor allem wenn man sich noch nicht mal entschieden hat, wer zuerst kommt. Und wenn ich dann im Spiel nen lustigen Haufen gefunden habe und zu denen in die Gilde will. Ist es dann überhaupt sinnvoll auch seine Twinks da mit zu nehmen?


Aber sicher! Die zu erbringenden Gildenerfahrungspunkte werden nicht auf Basis der Mitgliederanzahl berechnet. Es sollen ja auch große Gilden irgendeinen Vorteil erhalten und eine solche "Abstufung" wäre da irgendwie kontraproduktiv ("Sorry, keine weiteren Invites vor Rang 30, sonst dauert's zu lang!").



Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich hätte dann auch gleich mal eine Frage werden die Castzeiten wie bei DAoC sein (also eher kurz, dafür schnell unterbrochen durch Schaden) oder eher wie in WoW recht lange und dafür nicht so shcnell unterbrochen?


Das ist unterschiedlich und auch vom Zauber abhängig. Anders als in DAoC kann nicht jeder Zauber einfach mit einem Treffer abgebrochen werden. Vielmehr gibt's da viele Faktoren. In der Regel lassen sich Zauber nur "zurücksetzen", das bedeutet, die Zauberzeit wird um eine weitere Sekunde verlängert. Besonders die großen Heilzauber sind sehr empfindlich hierbei: Wird ein Heiler von mehr als einem Gegner angegriffen, kann's sehr schnell passieren, dass der 10 oder mehr Sekunden an einem Heilzauber steckt. Die direkten Zauberzeiten sind ansonsten bunt verteilt von Instant bis hin zu ca. 6 Sekunden (Wiederbelebungszauber). Instant-Zauber (und auch manche andere) besitzen aus Balancinggründen bestimmte Wiederholungszeiten. So ist eine Wiederbelebung z.B. "billiger" als in DAoC, besitzt dafür aber auch eine kurze Wiederholungszeit (Cooldown) danach, damit man nicht einfach seine ganze Gruppe in Sekundenschnelle wieder aufstellt (von einer Gruppenwiederbelebungs-Moral und dem höchsten Zelotenmal einmal abgesehen).



Pymonte schrieb:


> EDIT: Es wurde schonmal gefragt, habe aber nie die Antwort dafür gefunden: Sind die gegnerischen Seiten durch Sprachen getrennt? Oder darf ich den Sigmarpriester vor mir noch derbst beleidigen als Ork (und er versteht mich auch)?


Du kannst Spieler der anderen Seite nicht verstehen, also auch nicht beleidigen oder gar Absprachen eingehen. Einzige Kommunikationsmöglichkeit im Spiel stellen die vorgefertigten Emotes dar.


----------



## sTereoType (24. August 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Aber sicher! Die zu erbringenden Gildenerfahrungspunkte werden nicht auf Basis der Mitgliederanzahl berechnet. Es sollen ja auch große Gilden irgendeinen Vorteil erhalten und eine solche "Abstufung" wäre da irgendwie kontraproduktiv ("Sorry, keine weiteren Invites vor Rang 30, sonst dauert's zu lang!").


Zwar bleibt die Erfahrung die die Gilde benötigt in etwa gleich aber desto mehr Spieler in einer Gilde sind, desto weniger Erfahrung steuert der Einzelne Spieler zum Fortschritt bei. Von daher sollte man sich als Gilde wirklich überlegen ob man jeden Twink gleich mit ins Boot holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (24. August 2008)

Kann man "interfraktionär", also mit dem Feind kommunizieren? Wenn nicht, wie wurde das gelöst? Angenommen mein Zwerg spricht einen Scharzork an, sieht der das ich was sage? Und was sieht er?


----------



## Acy (24. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich die ingame Entschuldigung, dass die anderen Völker keine Haupstadt haben?
> 
> Mussten sie wegen Pest evakuieren oder was?


Die sind explodiert ... nein, natürlich nicht! Die existieren genauso als wären sie da (man kann bis zum Stadteingang laufen/sich durchkämpfen), man kommt halt nur eben nicht rein und es gibt im Moment keine Quest, die einen dort hinschickt. Es ist also nicht so, dass die komplett "rausgepatched" wurden, indem man beispielsweise aus dem Eingang zu Karaz-a-Karak eine Felswand gemacht hätte oder ähnliches. Genauso wurde auch die Geschichte nicht wesentlich geändert: Die Grünhäute sammeln weiter ihren Waaagh!, um auf Karaz-a-Karak loszustürmen und die Hochelfen wollen weiterhin Lothern gegen die Dunkelelfen verteidigen.


----------



## Pymonte (24. August 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Du kannst Spieler der anderen Seite nicht verstehen, also auch nicht beleidigen oder gar Absprachen eingehen. Einzige Kommunikationsmöglichkeit im Spiel stellen die vorgefertigten Emotes dar.


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2008)

Aber keiner sagt einem Ingame warum man nich rein kann?Zb eine Wache die einen warnt das die Stadt von der Pest oder einer anderen Krankheit befallen ist?


----------



## Moagim (24. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Aber keiner sagt einem Ingame warum man nich rein kann?Zb eine Wache die einen warnt das die Stadt von der Pest oder einer anderen Krankheit befallen ist?



Nein sowas gibts nicht.

Alle Q Reihen, bei denen man zu den Bossen muss sagen einem: Geh zu diesem Boss.
Man fliegt dann zur Chaos Stadt und geht dort in den Kriegsraum, wo sich die "anderen" Bosse aufhalten.

Teilweise kommen die Bosse auch in freiher Wildbahn vor.

Beispiel Gazbag:

Im neutralen T4 gibts einen Q von einem Orkschamanen (Ja die sind als NPCs drin): Gazbag möchte mit dir sprechen...geh in die Nachbarzone.  Hm warum nicht in die Stadt? aber Ok man läuft hin.

Laut Q steht man am richtigen Ort, aber da ist nichts...*umguck*..... eine Spinne die man nicht angreifen kann....wiso sitzt die da...näher ran.  
Über der Spinne steht:NICHT Gazbag.....äh ja tolle Tarnung. Spinne anreden...WAAAGH Wolke enttarnt Gazbag. Q geht weiter.

Am Ende haut man sich durch eine Skorpionhöhle durch bis die Höhle nicht mehr weitergeht.  Da sitzt ein Skorpion mit der Aufschrift: DEFINITIV nicht Gazbag..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... etc...


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2008)

Schad ein Schild closed for Renovation an den Stadttoren wär auch cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (24. August 2008)

gibts dafür auch ne erklärung? warum z.bsp. ein Chosen, der ja bekanntlich menschlich ist, die Sprache der Menschen des Imperiums nicht versteht?


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> gibts dafür auch ne erklärung? warum z.bsp. ein Chosen, der ja bekanntlich menschlich ist, die Sprache der Menschen des Imperiums nicht versteht?




Warum brauch man für alles ne Erklärung? Außerdem würde ein Chaosmensch niemals mit solch niederen Wesen wie den Menschen des Imperiums sprechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (24. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Über der Spinne steht:NICHT Gazbag..
> ...  Da sitzt ein Skorpion mit der Aufschrift: DEFINITIV nicht Gazbag.....
> 
> 
> ...



LoL ... wie geil =)



Havamal schrieb:


> Schad ein Schild closed for Renovation an den Stadttoren wär auch cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oder einfach ein Schild:
*"There are no easter eggs up here. Go away!"*


----------



## sTereoType (24. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> LoL ... wie geil =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da zockt einer zu viel GTA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (24. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> gibts dafür auch ne erklärung? warum z.bsp. ein Chosen, der ja bekanntlich menschlich ist, die Sprache der Menschen des Imperiums nicht versteht?


Die mensch des Chaos kommen aus dem hohen Norden und sprechen sogar untereinander verschiedene Sprachebn. Da ist es nur verständlich das sie die normalen menschen nicht vertsehen. Wie im richtigen leben. Wenn deine Muttersprache Deutsch ist, verstehst du auch kein Suaheli.


----------



## Lorghi (24. August 2008)

Mir gehts nur um die Atmosphäre, sooo wichtig ist ne Erklärung jetzt auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn es nervt, ich führe mal das WoW Beispiel an: Wie schön wäre es gewesen, hätte man sich ne vernünftige Erklärung ausgedacht, warum die Untoten (die ja zumindest zum Teil früher Menschen waren) plötzlich die menschliche Sprache nicht mehr beherrschen. Die Orcs konnten in Warcraft 3 locker mit den Menschen reden & dann plötzlich nicht mehr. Das ergab geschichtsmäßig halt keinen Sinn & so etwas stört mich irgendwie. Ich weiss, daß so etwas in nem PvP beinhaltentem MMO nicht machbar ist, aber ne schöne Erklärung wäre schon nicht schlecht. Die Auserkorenen reden nicht mit in ihren Augen niederen Wesen wie den Menschen des Imperiums & wenn diese was sagen, könnte z.Bsp. als Emote da stehen: "Ihr ignoriert das Gewäsch dieser Schwächlinge!"

So in etwa. Aber wie gesagt: ist jetzt nicht ausschlagebend. Schön wärs trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (24. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Die mensch des Chaos kommen aus dem hohen Norden und sprechen sogar untereinander verschiedene Sprachebn. Da ist es nur verständlich das sie die normalen menschen nicht vertsehen. Wie im richtigen leben. Wenn deine Muttersprache Deutsch ist, verstehst du auch kein Suaheli.



ok, das macht sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man merkt: ich bin mit der Warhammer-Welt noch nicht soo vertraut (aber gelobe Besserung)


----------



## shuya01 (24. August 2008)

Wobei es auch Chosen aus dem Imperium gibt. Verstoßene oder Verbrecher die in die Chaoswüste wandern unter anderem.

mfg


----------



## Acy (24. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> gibts dafür auch ne erklärung? warum z.bsp. ein Chosen, der ja bekanntlich menschlich ist, die Sprache der Menschen des Imperiums nicht versteht?


Abgesehen von der regionalen Herkunft (es gibt durchaus Überläufer Imperium -> Chaos), aber als treuer Anhänger des Imperiums bekommst du wohl auch ziemlich schnell Probleme, wenn du dich auch nur kurz mit 'nem Chaosbarbaren oder Zeloten in ein Gespräch verwickeln lässt ... Hexenjäger lassen grüßen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (24. August 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der regionalen Herkunft (es gibt durchaus Überläufer Imperium -> Chaos), aber als treuer Anhänger des Imperiums bekommst du wohl auch ziemlich schnell Probleme, wenn du dich auch nur kurz mit 'nem Chaosbarbaren oder Zeloten in ein Gespräch verwickeln lässt ... Hexenjäger lassen grüßen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumal ich als Main n Hexenjäger spielen werde. Das merke ich mir mal *notizmach* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warbeer (24. August 2008)

hallo,

habe auch paar fragen:

wird es sowas wie ein auktionshaus geben,? oder wie kann man items verkaufen?

sieht man auf der karte wo gerade eine schlacht stadtfindet oder gibt es nachrichten im channel?

gibt es player loot?

ab welchem lvl kann man sich ein mount kaufen? Ist gold schwer zu farmen?


Güße


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. August 2008)

Warbeer schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe auch paar fragen:
> 
> ...



Auktionshaus - Ja.
Schlachten auf der Karte - Ja, zeitverzögert ein klein wenig
Mount - 20, im Normalfall, wenn du nicht dauernd unnötigen Kram kaufst, wirst du mit 20 denke ich genug für das Mount haben.


----------



## DecxX (24. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Es ist Klassenspezifisch, entweder du findest eine die du anlegen kannst weil deine Klasse draufsteht oder du kannst es nicht,
> wenn man es wie WoW sieht steht bei fast jedem Item noch dabei welche Klasse es benutzen kann



Sorry, dass ich das Thema noch einmal aufbringe aber da stört mich noch was:

Wenn ich also sagen wir mit meiner Sorceress das Anfangsgebiet wechsle und zu den Orks oder Chaostruppen stolziere (*g*), muss ich dann damit rechnen, dass die Sorceress über einige Level hinweg nackt bleibt, weil es ja schliesslich keine Sorcs gibt bei den Orks und Chaoten, und die Items ja Karrieregebunden sind? :X


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. August 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das Thema noch einmal aufbringe aber da stört mich noch was:
> 
> Wenn ich also sagen wir mit meiner Sorceress das Anfangsgebiet wechsle und zu den Orks oder Chaostruppen stolziere (*g*), muss ich dann damit rechnen, dass die Sorceress über einige Level hinweg nackt bleibt, weil es ja schliesslich keine Sorcs gibt bei den Orks und Chaoten, und die Items ja Karrieregebunden sind? :X



Nein, dort bei den Quests und PQ's gibt es dann auch was für deine Sorc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (24. August 2008)

Ich mach mir mer sorgen weil bei 20 Klassen das da überhaupt etwas für meine Klasse dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DecxX (24. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Nein, dort bei den Quests und PQ's gibt es dann auch was für deine Sorc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, super. Merci.

Die karrierengebundenen Items beschränken sich also worauf?
RvR-Rüstung beim "Händler"? (keine Ahnung, ob's nen Händler dafür gibt, sry ^.-)


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir mer sorgen weil bei 20 Klassen das da überhaupt etwas für meine Klasse dropt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist quark, wenn du nen PQ Beutel gewinnst, ist sowieso was für dich drin, bei Quests genauso. Drops in der offenen Welt sind halt gemischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sinds ja nur 10 Klassen auf jeder Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (24. August 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ist quark, wenn du nen PQ Beutel gewinnst, ist sowieso was für dich drin, bei Quests genauso. Drops in der offenen Welt sind halt gemischt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alsos soll das heißen das die Monster nur für deine Fraktion dropen ?


----------



## DecxX (24. August 2008)

Wo wäre der Sinn, wenn dem nicht so wäre? :X


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. August 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Achso, super. Merci.
> 
> Die karrierengebundenen Items beschränken sich also worauf?
> RvR-Rüstung beim "Händler"? (keine Ahnung, ob's nen Händler dafür gibt, sry ^.-)



DIe Items von Quests und PQ's sind normalerweise auch Klassengebunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn du den Beutel gewinnst, kriegst du halt was für deinen Char.

RvR-Rüstungen sind auch gebunden an Klassen. Sind ja oftmals auch ganze Sets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ja, die gibts beim Händler


----------



## Havamal (24. August 2008)

Es dropen soweit ich gehört habe, kaputte Items bestimmter Qualität! 1 Hand schwert blau zb und du gehst damit zum Schmied und der macht dir draus ein Eflen, Menschen Schwert! So funktioniert das mit alle random Drops!


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Es dropen soweit ich gehört habe, kaputte Items bestimmter Qualität! 1 Hand schwert blau zb und du gehst damit zum Schmied und der macht dir draus ein Eflen, Menschen Schwert! So funktioniert das mit alle random Drops!



Oft ist aber klar für welche Rasse was dabei rauskommt. Hatte z. B. mitm Sigmarpriest ein "geschundenes rostiges Elfenschwert" gefunden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War klar das was für den Schwertmeister dabei rauskommt (Es war 2h) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warbeer (24. August 2008)

nun ja wenn keiner mehr was fragt, mache ich mal weiter^^



wie wieviel leute gehen in eine party?Raid?

gibt es nur die 6er instancen, habe leider sonst nichts gefunden darüber.

habt ihr in massenschlachten probleme mit eurer hardware gehabt? wenn ja, was fürn pc habt ihr, habe zb nur eine 86er gt, laut mindestanforderung kein problem, aber bin da nicht so sicher.


----------



## Syane (24. August 2008)

Die größte instanzierte Boss begegnung is wohl die, nachdem man die Gegnerische t4 basis eingenommen hat gegen den dortigen "Anführer"... das ist dann auf 24 Leute ausgelegt.


----------



## Lari (24. August 2008)

Fachpersonal... ^^
Größter "Raid" ist der Kampf gegen den König der gegnerischen Seite. 24 Mann, wenn man Altdorf erfolgreich erobert hat und die Voraussetzungen erfüllt, um in die Kammer zu kommen.


----------



## meyster77 (24. August 2008)

@Lair Noir Den Screen den du gepostet hast fand ich ziemlich geil, was für eine Grafikkarte hast du?


----------



## Acy (24. August 2008)

Eine normale Gruppe kann aus bis zu 6 Spielern bestehen, aber man kann auch mehrere Gruppen in einer Warband (dt. Bezeichnung gerade entfallen) zusammenfügen. Das funktioniert dann so ähnlich wie z.B. die Kampfgruppen in DAoC, aber man bekommt auch die HP-Leisten für andere Mitglieder und nicht nur die eigene Gruppe.

Es gibt nicht nur die Gruppeninstanzen für 6 Spieler, sondern auch riesige Instanzen mit unbegrenzt vielen Spielern (z.B. Donnerberg oder Bastionstreppe), die dann jeweils für jede der beiden Seiten 1x instanziert werden.



meyster77 schrieb:


> @Lair Noir Den Screen den du gepostet hast fand ich ziemlich geil, was für eine Grafikkarte hast du?



Sobald deine Grafikkarte das Shadermodell 3 (eigentlich so gut wie alle in den letzten 3 Jahren gekauften karten) unterstützt, kann die alles darstellen, was das Spiel bietet.


----------



## Lari (24. August 2008)

Der mit dem Löwen? Der ist nicht von mir. Aber mit einer OC GF 8600 GT auf 1280x1024 flüssig auf High spielbar.


----------



## Dilan (24. August 2008)

*lach* es is wirklich köstlich, wie oft die ausrede "hab leider noch nichts dazu gefunden..." funktioniert, wenn man zu faul is die SuFu zu benutzen. Wenn  man das dann auch noch bei themen/Fragen macht die alle 10 minuten neu erfragt werden wirds lächerlich -,-*


Also jungs... *hab leider nichts dazu gefunden* is ne miese ausrede .... lernt Lesen


----------



## Sorzzara (24. August 2008)

Dilan, in Fragenthreads ist es legitim, Fragen zu wiederholen ^^


Wie unsere Rechner alle eigentlich zu OP für das Spiel sind =)


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

Ich würde dir auch am besten empfehlen einen neuen zu kaufen (muss keiner um 1000€ sein) ich schätze für +500€ bekommst einen neuen


----------



## Dilan (24. August 2008)

Ich mach mal etwas OT: sry dafür:

Ich hab mir auf hinblick zu AoC auch nen neuen Gekauft. ( Hatte auch noch einen mit dampfantrieb)

8800GT 4 gig Ram 800mhz dual
Quad 6600

Das Preis leistungs verhältniss ist klasse und die kiste hält noch ein WAR leben lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei deinem schätz ic auch das du noch DDR1 hast u.a

Ein aufrüsten würde dich also auch kaum weniger kosten als ein neuer.

Wenns nicht die Hammer kiste sein muss die 3-5 Jahre ohne aufrüsten auskommt, bekommst auch shcon annehmbares um 300 euro.
Aber ich würd, wenn irgend möglich, mein Spielerlebniss nicht von so einer alten Kiste trüben lassen.


----------



## Held² (24. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> 8800GT 4 gig Ram 800mhz dual
> Quad 6600



muahahah ein pc wo vistas richtig gut läuft xD


----------



## Dilan (24. August 2008)

so is es. da ich aber 64bit nutze is es ab und an doch ärgerlich. Weil z.b ältere Spiele nichtmehr laufen, Treiber erst stundenlang gesucht werden müssen, wenn es sie überhaupt schon gibt etc.


----------



## Prof. Futura (24. August 2008)

Hi,

mich würde Interessieren ob es Wetter-Effekte geben wird?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Sichel_1983 (24. August 2008)

Prof. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mich würde Interessieren ob es Wetter-Effekte geben wird?
> 
> Danke und Grüße!



Die Frage wurde glaub ich schon beantwortet. Ja es gibt Wettereffekte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. August 2008)

mhh .. Wetter

Eine Schlechtwetterfront aus Blut und Pfeilen hällt auf das Schlachtfeld zu 


Heilige scheisse... da is mein bruder mal 1 1/2 tage auf ner lan und nu hat der fred 54 seiten  ^^ 

sauber


----------



## Thersus (25. August 2008)

Sichel_1983 schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde glaub ich schon beantwortet. Ja es gibt Wettereffekte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schön in Szene gesetzte Wettereffekte?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (25. August 2008)

Ich hätte eine Frage zu den verschieden Farben wie man seine Rüstung färben kann gibts es noch merh möglichkeiten als die in den meisten gezeiogetn videos sind ?


----------



## Abell (25. August 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ich hätte eine Frage zu den verschieden Farben wie man seine Rüstung färben kann gibts es noch merh möglichkeiten als die in den meisten gezeiogetn videos sind ?



Ich bin zwar kein Betatester, aber ich meine im Buffed Magazin gelesen zu haben, dass man sich später auch welche dazuverdienen (Ruf?) kann. 
Würd mich jetzt auch interessieren ob das wirklich wahr ist.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Betatester, aber ich meine im Buffed Magazin gelesen zu haben, dass man sich später auch welche dazuverdienen (Ruf?) kann.
> Würd mich jetzt auch interessieren ob das wirklich wahr ist.



Derzeit nur ein paar Farben zum Färben vorhanden gewesen.....glaube ca 30. Das ging bei jedem normalen Händler.
Die Farben sind preislich gestaffelt. Das was wirklich *Würg* aussah...kostet ein paar Kupfermünzen.

kräftige Farben sind weiter unten in der Liste und teuer....RICHTIG teuer.

Bei der Bannererstellung gabs aber mehr Farben, jedenfalls hatten die Banner Farben, welche besser aussahen als man Rüstungen jemals einfärben konnte.
Man bekam bei Qs noch Farbfläschchen (selten) die dann Farben enthielten, welche wirklich gut aussahen. Zb das eigentliche Tzeentchblau gabs nur in so einem Fläschchen......wäre also durchaus sinnvoll das man "besondere" Farben  nicht so leicht zugänglich macht.


----------



## Ghymalen (25. August 2008)

Ja habe auch in der PC Games gelesen, dass wenn man einen Chosen in einer blutroten Rüstung sieht, man weiß, dass er sehr sehr viel auf sich genommen hat, um so auszusehen.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Ja habe auch in der PC Games gelesen, dass wenn man einen Chosen in einer blutroten Rüstung sieht, man weiß, dass er sehr sehr viel auf sich genommen hat, um so auszusehen.




Wenn ich so jemanden sehe, ist er sofort auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (25. August 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Ja habe auch in der PC Games gelesen, dass wenn man einen Chosen in einer blutroten Rüstung sieht, man weiß, dass er sehr sehr viel auf sich genommen hat, um so auszusehen.



Vermute mal wieder ziemlich schlechte Recherche. Also Rüstung einfärben geht schon von Anfang an.

Es war mal geplant, dass es gar keine Level gibt, sondern sich die Charaktere vom Aussehen her verändern, je erfahrener sie werden. Zwerge sollten längere Bärte kriegen, Chaosbarbaren mehr Muationen usw. aber das wurde verworfen. Man sollte also am Aussehen erkennen können wie Erfahren das Gegenüber ist. Denke die PCG hat das irgendwo ausgegraben.

Ist aber falsch, denn wie gesagt kann man jede Rüstung einfärben und ich kann mir die Rüssi also auch schon auf Level 1 Blutrot einfärben !

Die Farben haben verschiedene Preise. Alle Rüstungsteile in der teuersten Farbe anzumalen kostet 40g, was eigentlich nicht viel ist, denn man braucht das Gold ja eigentlich für nix anderes.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vermute mal wieder ziemlich schlechte Recherche. Also Rüstung einfärben geht schon von Anfang an.



Das stimmt, aber laut meinen Infos sind nicht alle Farben von Beginn an verfügbar. Schwarz gibt es beispielsweise von Beginn an nicht. Vermutlich meinten sie das.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber laut meinen Infos sind nicht alle Farben von Beginn an verfügbar. Schwarz gibt es beispielsweise von Beginn an nicht. Vermutlich meinten sie das.



Ich kann z.b bestätigen das Farben auch schon gedroppt sind. Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das Farben waren die es sonst nicht gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ist aber falsch, denn wie gesagt kann man jede Rüstung einfärben und ich kann mir die Rüssi also auch schon auf Level 1 Blutrot einfärben !
> 
> Die Farben haben verschiedene Preise. Alle Rüstungsteile in der teuersten Farbe anzumalen kostet 40g, was eigentlich nicht viel ist, denn man braucht das Gold ja eigentlich für nix anderes.



Nö kann man nicht^^. 
Das was am ehesten richtung "Blutrot" geht......das ist kein Rot wie es die Khorne NPCs tragen. Selbst dieses "Rot" ist für einen Level 1 Char gar nicht zu bezahlen.

40g ist verdammt viel, wenn man sich sein "Aussehen" farblich erhalten will. Weil man eigentlich doch recht zügig "was neues" hat, auch wenn dessen Werte nicht exorbitant besser sind.
Das ständig auf "rot" zu färben.....das kann man sich nicht leisten....zumindest nicht bei dem momentanen Goldzugewinn.


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Blutrot ist nur für Veteranen erhältlich hab ich mal in einem Interview gehört!
Keine ahnung ob die damit die letzten 2 Ränge oder nur den letzten RVR Rang meinen!


----------



## Lari (25. August 2008)

Oder ehemalige Closed-Beta-Tester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasst doch mal die Vermutungen weg, genauso wie Halbwahrheiten, oder als Wissen getarntes Halbwissen.
Wer eine Antwort weiß, weil er selbst Beta-Tester ist, dann soll er/sie antworten.
Sachen, die mit "Ich glaube..." oder "Es wurde gesagt..." anfangen kann man sich echt sparen. Ist ja kein Diskussionsthread hier...


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

hach des erinnert mich an Guildwars anfangstage ^^

hatte so um die 15 Schwarze fläschchen Farbe zum spottpreis eingekauft 

danach 5 monate nicht mehr eingeloggt und tada... ich war Reich  xD


----------



## Kalyptus (25. August 2008)

Also ich habe bei einer PQ roter Farbe bekommen, alledings ob Dunkel- oder Hellrot keine Ahnung und es war mit Lev.5 - 7.
Auch als Loot habe ich Farbe bekommen allerdings erst im 2 Stelligen Levelbereich.


----------



## Kryptmann (25. August 2008)

Hm ich halte die Diskutente mit der Farbe für nonsens aber sie hat eine frage in mir aufkommen lassen , die da wäre : kann man einen Schlachtfeldveteranen auch als solchen erkennen ?


----------



## Lari (25. August 2008)

Je höher der Rang, desto höher der Titel.
Außerdem gibt es ja auch die Titel für x Kills von y und was weiß ich noch alles.
Jemand, der viel und erfolgreich RvR spielt wird auffallen, vielleicht nicht am Anfang, aber im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

wollte mall wissen in welchen Levelbereich kann ich am längsten mit einem twink verweilen?

Hab mür überlegt da es in W.A.R so viele KLassen gibt die mir gefallen,im Gegensatz zu einem anderen MMO wo mir nur 2 Klassen gefielen, das ich da ja fast mal twinken muss, das gute daran,man kann da ja schon ab lvl 1 Pvp machen und es wird daher nicht so schnell langweillig wie im anderen MMO*g* wo ich bis level 10 warten musste um dann von lvl 19 twink geoneshottet zu werden!

Also in welchen lvl Bereich kann ich am längsten verweilen ohne Pve?
denke da an Tier2 da man aus dem Tier 1 ja schnell draussen ist und es ja auch noch recht langweilig sein dürfte aufgrund der wenigen Fähigkeiten!


----------



## Corelli (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt bei Seite 42 stehen geblieben. Komme mit dem Nachlesen nicht hinterher :-)

Das was ich bisher gelesen, gehört und gesehen habe, lässt mich sehr auf den WAR Release hoffen und freuen.

Ich spiele seit Release WoW mit nur einer 1monatigen Pause vor BC. Pre BC noch Priester, BC dann auf Hunter geswitched.

Ich weiß, ich darf eigentlich nicht  die beiden spiele nicht vergleichen aber das geschieht automatisch.

Ich habe WoW erstmal gefreezed, weil ich keine Zeit habe 2 MMOs gleichzeitig zu spielen. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich auch keine Lust mehr auf Itemjagd und dass ich unbedingt zu der und der Uhrzeit online sein muss um an Raid teilzunehmen. Das war auch schon mal anders, aber Kind und Kegel nicht mehr möglich. Ich werde denk ich immer so gegen 20/21 Uhr und paar Std spielen.

Da ich Horde gespielt habe, würd ich die Zerstörungs-Seite nehmen.

Jedoch bin ich mit dem Einlesen der einzelnen Klassen und Völker nicht vorangekommen. Muss ich noch machen.

Ich werde im Verlauf noch viele Fragen haben, werde bestimmt mal hier im Forum ein paar PMs versenden um mich da informieren zu lassen.

Aber eine Frage vorweg:

Bei der Serverauswahl, steht da wie bei DAoC (habe Trail Version runtergeladen) welche Seite, wieviel Spieler hat? Oder auch nur grobe Angabe wie Mittel. Hoch?

Danke+Gruß

Corelli


----------



## Shezzam (25. August 2008)

Hi

Könnte vielleicht jemand eine kurze Übersicht erstellen welche Karriere was für Waffenarten benutzen kann ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Shezzam


----------



## Lari (25. August 2008)

@ Havamal: LvL 40 -.-
Da es XP für Playerkills gibt, und noch Rested XP wirst du nirgends ewig bleiben.
Warum auch pvp-twinken, wenn erst in T4 so richtig der Bär steppt?


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> wollte mall wissen in welchen Levelbereich kann ich am längsten mit einem *twink* verweilen?
> 
> Also in welchen lvl Bereich kann ich am längsten verweilen ohne Pve?



T3

T1-T2 ist ziemlich fix durchgespielt, wobei es so ca ab 18 schon schleppender wird.

Das ganze macht aber keinen wirklichen Sinn, weil man als T3er nicht wirklich was zum Krieg beisteuert....Der Krieg sind nunmal die 9 T4 Zonen.....+ 6 Festungen und Städte.

Um es als T4er mal ganz provokant zu sagen:  Wayne T3


----------



## Stancer (25. August 2008)

Shezzam schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Könnte vielleicht jemand eine kurze Übersicht erstellen welche Karriere was für Waffenarten benutzen kann ?
> 
> ...



Ich mach mal für Ordnung :

Schwertmeister : 2H Schwert, 1H Schwert, Schild
Erzmagier : Stäbe
Schattenkrieger : Bogen, 1H Schwert
Weisser Löwe : Großaxt

Hexenjäger : 1H Schwert, Pistole
Sigmarpriester : 2H Hammer, 1H Hammer
Feuerzauberer : Stäbe

Maschinist : 1H Hammer, Gewehr
Runenpriester : Stäbe
Eisenbrecher : 1H Axt, 2H Axt, Schild


----------



## Deathstyle (25. August 2008)

Der Siggi darf auch ein Buch halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Sollte man das beim Maschinisten nicht eher als 1H Rohrzange bezeichnen was er da herumschleppt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit unten: Weiss ich.


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Maschinist kann zw. 1H Hammer und Rohrzange Wählen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Gordan Freeman !!   xD


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Bitte Bitte könnte jemand! Schattenkrieger Fotos machen? 
Mit dunklen Haaren und nem relativ dunklen Taint? Es reicht von der Charaktererstellung!
Aber ich finde so wenig Bilder vom schattenkrieger!

also Bitte
1. Dunkle Haare
2.relative Kurze Haare mit nem Pferdeschwanz oder so
3.grimmiges Gesicht!

Noch eine Frage brauchen Klassen 2 Stats zb. Schattenkrieger Ballistics und Intelligence, weil si ja auch magischen Schaden machen mit Flame Arrows und Acid Arrows?

Wäre echt dankbar!


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Sollte man das beim Maschinisten nicht eher als 1H Rohrzange bezeichnen was er da herumschleppt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein Zwerg, der haut mit allem zu was er in die Finger bekommt


----------



## sTereoType (25. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte könnte jemand! Schattenkrieger Fotos machen?
> Mit dunklen Haaren und nem relativ dunklen Taint? Es reicht von der Charaktererstellung!
> Aber ich finde so wenig Bilder vom schattenkrieger!
> 
> ...


das kommt drauf an. als tank zumbeispiel hast du drei verschiedene resisstenzwerte (Körper-,Geist- und Magieresisstenz). Nun kannst du natürlich alle 3 werte gleicht halten umd möglichst gegen alles gewappnet zu sein. Oder aber du spezialisierst dich auf einen wert um von dieser schadensart deutlich mehr einstecken zu können


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an. als tank zumbeispiel hast du drei verschiedene resisstenzwerte (Körper-,Geist- und Magieresisstenz). Nun kannst du natürlich alle 3 werte gleicht halten umd möglichst gegen alles gewappnet zu sein. Oder aber du spezialisierst dich auf einen wert um von dieser schadensart deutlich mehr einstecken zu können



Bin zum Beispiel auf körperliche Resistenz mit mittelmäßiger magischer Resistenz gegangen.....dafür sogut wie keine elementar Resistentz.

Feuerzauberer = Elementarschaden...Feuer (logischerweise)
Schattenkrieger=körperlicher Schaden (Pfeil) 
nahkämpfer sowiso alle körperlicher Schaden
Runenpriester/Erzmagier = magischer/elementar Schaden

Irgendwo kassiert man immer einen Nachteil.....habe einfach das ausgebaut wozu der Tank im RvR primär dienen sollte....die Melees loszuwerden.
Was natürlich den Nebeneffekt hatte, das Schattenkrieger nicht mehr soooo sonderlich gefährlich waren, dafür die BWs aber leichtes Spiel hatten.
Bzw sie hatten es noch leichter als normalerweise ^^


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Aber kann ich mit Intelligence meinen Flame Arrow boosten?
Flame Arrow:
An Ailment which deals 248 Elemental damage to your target and then explodes, 
dealing an additional 345 Elemental damage over 9 seconds to the target 
and all other enemies within 20 feet of them.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Ich seh schon die Tanks heulen, dass sie X Resiequips mithaben müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Schmarrn.

Kommt drauf an Havamal...ich denke mal nicht, da das kein richtiger Zauber ist...eher eine Art Trick. Zum Vergleich, der Arkanschuss des WoW Hunters profitiert ja auch nicht von + Zauberschaden...einfach weil es unfair der Klasse gegenüber wäre, wenn sie 2 Dinge ausbauen muss, um mit allen Fähigleiten gleichbleibend den dmg raufzuschrauben.

ABer ich lasse mich gern korrigieren, wenn das nicht stimmt.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die Tanks heulen, dass sie X Resiequips mithaben müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Würde nichts bringen.
Im Kampf kann man sich nicht umziehen und die Fernkämpfer haben wie auch in havamals Beispiel mehrere Angriffsarten....genau wie die anderen Klassen.

Allerdings liegt bei jeder Klasse der Primärschaden....also das was er am häufigsten einsetzt anders.

Ein Feuerzauberer wird wie der Name sagt hauptsächlich mit Feuer werfen, ein Schattenkrieger bleibt ein Pfeilschütze.


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich seh schon die Tanks heulen, dass sie X Resiequips mithaben müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hoffe es!Früher vor Bc hat Arkan ja nicht mit Ap gestackt sondern mit Zauberschaden*g*


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> (...) ein Schattenkrieger bleibt ein Pfeilschütze........



Der somit nicht von Intelligenz sonder nur Ballistikfähigleit profitiert, auch wenn er einzelne Attacken hat, die seinen dmg output mit Elementarschaden verstärken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

*tutut* DUDENALARM *tutut*  xD

Pfeilschütze wtf ? ^^

Bogenschütze wenn dann

Is doch erstma total wurst... du sagst ja selber das es vor Bc noch so was und nach BC so is    also bringt dir des ja noch net soviel


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> *tutut* DUDENALARM *tutut*  xD
> 
> Pfeilschütze wtf ? ^^
> 
> ...



Ja er ist ein Bogenschütze, es ging aber nicht um die Waffenart, sondern um den verursachten Schaden bzw die Schadensart. 

Ein Pfeil ist etwas körperliches, ein Bogenschütze feuert nicht automatisch nur körperliche Pfeile, sondern auch Brandgeschosse bei denen es flächendeckenden Feuerschaden gäbe.
Der Schattenkrieger kann das nicht. Dann wäre es nämlich ein ganz anderer Primärschaden.

Es ging um den PFEIL nicht um den BOGEN.

Beim Maschinist ist zb aufgrund der Schußwaffe und den Granaten auch Elementarschaden dabei.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

trotzdem ^^ des wort Pfeilschütze gibbets nämlich ganet ^^


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> trotzdem ^^ des wort Pfeilschütze gibbets nämlich ganet ^^



Du hast trotzdem kapiert, warum ich es geschrieben habe.

So nebenbei das Wort gibts tatsächlich...erstmal Wörterbuch aufmachen ehe man behauptet "das gibts nicht".
Ist zwar ein altertümlicher Begriff, aber es gibt ihn schon lange.   (Immer diese Jugend tstststs)


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. August 2008)

Jaa ^^ 
des schon

Aber  der Rechtschreibmän ist überall und kann nicht aufgehalten werden ^^


----------



## Havamal (25. August 2008)

Flame Arrow!
An Ailment which deals 248 Elemental damage to your target and then explodes,
dealing an additional 345 Elemental damage over 9 seconds to the target
and all other enemies within 20 feet of them.

Elemental Damage also Elementar Schaden!Brauch ich dafür nun Int oder nicht?


----------



## KingBrad (25. August 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage hat jemand der Betatester schon mal ein Eisenbrecher gespielt und kann bisschen mehr dazu sagen hab bei der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden.Soll ja ein Tank sein kann mann den trozdem einwenig auf DMG skillen. 


Danke für die Antwort im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Manchmal verschlägt es mir wirklich die Sprache...

---Hier Klicken---

Da solltest du alles finden was du zum Eisenbrecher und seinen Skillungsvarianten wissen willst...und hoffentlich zum letzten mal....

*EIN TANK HEISST DESHALB TANK, WEIL ER KEIN DD IST*


Übrigens, normale Schriftgrösse reicht völlig...dein Beitrag wird deswegen um nichts weniger beachtet.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

KingBrad schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage hat jemand der Betatester schon mal ein Eisenbrecher gespielt und kann bisschen mehr dazu sagen hab bei der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden.Soll ja ein Tank sein kann mann den trozdem einwenig auf DMG skillen.



Geht wie bei allen Tanks nicht auf Damage zu skillen.......Halt, Moment.....du willst den spielen? Äh doch doch der geht auf Dmg nimm ihn und "skill auf Damage"

(Dann hat mans als Zerstörungsspieler schön leicht gegen solch einen Opfer Eisenbrecher) *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingBrad (25. August 2008)

Jaja ihr seit wohl die über Profis wa ?^^ War ja auch nur eine Frage habe mich noch nicht so viel damit beschäftigt hab auch noch andere Sachen zu erledigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

Hey Leute,
habe jetzt die 56 Seiten durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab halt noch paar Fragen zu Sachen die ich nicht genau verstanden habe.

1.Könntet ihr bitte die DD und die Heal Klassen der Chaos aufzählen ( ich meine die richtigen DD´s Heal Klassen und keine hybrid Klassen)

2.Kann mir einer vielleicht den Unterschied der 2 Server erklären (hab namen vergessen).
Ich hab das mit dem Huhn zwar verstanden aber nicht genau wie es auf welchem Server funktioniert.



Schonmal Danke


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> habe jetzt die 56 Seiten durchgelesen
> 
> 
> ...



Barbar = Melee DD  
Magus=Fernkampf DD 

(Du wolltest nur Chaos wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ergänzung:

Treiba= Fern DD
Zauberin= Fern DD
Hexenkriegerin= Melee


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Barabar = Melee DD
> Magus=Fernkampf DD
> 
> (Du wolltest nur Chaos wissen
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so meinte ich das aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich meinte Destruction..sorry


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Dunkelelfen:
Sorceress: Ranged Magic DD
Witch Elf: Melee DD

Greenskins:
Squiq Herder: Ranged Physical DD


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

KingBrad schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage hat jemand der Betatester schon mal ein Eisenbrecher gespielt und kann bisschen mehr dazu sagen hab bei der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden.Soll ja ein Tank sein kann mann den trozdem einwenig auf DMG skillen.
> 
> 
> Danke für die Antwort im vorraus
> ...




...SuFu benutzt aber nix gefunden... ich könnt sie jedesmal auf ne Pritsche Schnallen und sie von nem Squig ver....sabbern lassen.

Kaut man euch zuhaus auch das essen schön vor ja ?

Wie es nervt


----------



## Stancer (25. August 2008)

Chaos :

Heiler : Zealot
Range DD : Magus
Melee DD : Barbar

Grünhäute :

Heiler : Schamane
Range DD : Squiq Treiber
Melee DD : nicht vorhanden

Dunkelelfen :

Heiler : Jünger des Khaine
Range DD : Zauberinn
Melee DD : Hexenkriegerinn


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

oki danke schonmal

noch ne Frage.


Wird das Game bei mir laufen?


AMD Athlon 64
3700+
2 GB Ram
8500GT


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

*RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGHHHH!!!!
ICH KANNS NICHT  MEHR  HÖÖÖÖÖREN!!!!*


...
...

Pfuuuhh....



Ja, wird es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

sorry für die Frage

Aber Danke für die Antwort.


Jetzt brauche ich nurnoch den genauen Unterschied zwischen Core Server und dem anderen.(am besten mit Huhn erklärung)


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Core Ruleset: Du bist in deinen eigenen PvE Gebieten nur dann RvR geflaggt wenn du es selbst einschaltest...im RvR Gebiet bist du immer geflagt.

Open  RvR: Du bist immer, überall und an jeder Stelle im Spiel RvR geflagt.


Huhn bist du auf beiden Servern immer dann, wenn du dich in ein Gebiet bewegst, dass zu niedrig für dein lvl ist, und wo du RvR Geflagt bist.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

Wenn ich also auf nem Core Server bin und die Welt bissl erkunden will aber nicht RvR geflagt bin, werde ich nicht zum Huhn?

Wenn ja, dann gehe ich auf Core 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Shezzam (25. August 2008)

Hi

Erstmal ein Danke für die vorigen Antworten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings stellt sich mir noch eine Frage:
Kann der Chosen 2H Schwerter Tragen?
Habe dies auf Konzeptzeichnungen und Screens von Npcs gesehen jedoch auf noch keinem der Screens oder Videos die man in letzter Zeit findet.

Mfg Shezzam


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Shezzam schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Erstmal ein Danke für die vorigen Antworten.
> 
> ...



Axt und Schwert, sowohl 1h als auch 2h kann er tragen.....wobei ich finde besonders die 40er Äxte sind das tollste Model bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> Wenn ich also auf nem Core Server bin und die Welt bissl erkunden will aber nicht RvR geflagt bin, werde ich nicht zum Huhn?




Genau so isses. Sobald du auf nem CoreServer allerdings ein PvP Gebiet betrittst dass unter deinem lvl liegt läuft auch schon der Huhntimer. Bzw. wenn du in einem niedrigstufigen PvE Gebiet einen RvR geflagten Spieler deiner Fraktion buffst oder healst passiert dir dasselbe *g*


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Yes he can... ABER er ist/wird trotzdem kein DD.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Genau so isses. Sobald du auf nem CoreServer allerdings ein PvP Gebiet betrittst dass unter deinem lvl liegt läuft auch schon der Huhntimer. Bzw. wenn du in einem niedrigstufigen PvE Gebiet einen RvR geflagten Spieler deiner Fraktion buffst oder healst passiert dir dasselbe *g*




is ja auch nur fair so finde ich..

Danke hast mir weitergeholfen.


----------



## eventer (25. August 2008)

Irgendwo meinte einer mal in einem der letzten Patches wäre ne Kollisionabfrage rein gekommen. In der Open Beta konnte ich das jetzt net feststellen, konnte durch jeden mob oder spieler rennen. Gibbet sowas nun oder net?


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Irgendwo meinte einer mal in einem der letzten Patches wäre ne Kollisionabfrage rein gekommen. In der Open Beta konnte ich das jetzt net feststellen, konnte durch jeden mob oder spieler rennen. Gibbet sowas nun oder net?



Sehr witzig.

Das ist schon immer drin gewesen.
Open Beta hat noch gar nicht angefangen.
Durch mob rennen ist ganz normal, das ist ja auch kein Spieler = keine Kollision


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Gübt es, 

Im PvP/RvR

Scheinbar wirkt die nur wenn du PvP geflagt bist bzw. im RvR gebieten, also z.b nicht in städten etc um die Spieler nicht zu behindern.


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> Irgendwo meinte einer mal in einem der letzten Patches wäre ne Kollisionabfrage rein gekommen. In der Open Beta konnte ich das jetzt net feststellen, konnte durch jeden mob oder spieler rennen. Gibbet sowas nun oder net?



Kollisionsabfrage ist schon ewig drin, ist aber nur im RvR eingeschaltet. Da wirst du nichtmal durch deine eigenen Leute laufen können. Mobs und Kollisionsabfrage, wär wohl echt zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Sehr witzig.
> 
> Das ist schon immer drin gewesen.
> Open Beta hat noch gar nicht angefangen.
> Durch mob rennen ist ganz normal, das ist ja auch kein Spieler = keine Kollision




US Open Beta konnte man schon spielen mit entsprechendem Code... War ja heute sogar noch drin.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Die Kollisionsabfrage war schon immer drin, und sie gilt nur zwischen RvR Geflagten Entitäten = Spielern im Kampf.

Durch nicht Geflagte Spieler und Mobs kannst du einfach durchlaufen...stell dir sonst mal vor was passiert, wenn ein paar Ultrakomiker sich im Eingang der Bank nebeneinander aufstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

eventer schrieb:


> US Open Beta konnte man schon spielen mit entsprechendem Code... War ja heute sogar noch drin.



Das war das Preview Wochenende nicht die Open Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das war das Preview Wochenende nicht die Open Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedenfalls konnt man es heute auch noch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird Zeit das der 15.9 kommt...


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das war das Preview Wochenende nicht die Open Beta
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bzw kam man als US Tester noch den Bonus der Closed Beta....das ist auch nicht die Open Beta.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (25. August 2008)

Da ich nicht wusste in welch Thread ich reinschreiben sollte, mach ich es einfach mal hier. Sind bei euch auch die Server down und weshalb sind sie es? Wird gepatcht oder was?


----------



## Lari (25. August 2008)

Closed Beta zuende.
Erst zur open Beta können wir wieder rein.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht wusste in welch Thread ich reinschreiben sollte, mach ich es einfach mal hier. Sind bei euch auch die Server down und weshalb sind sie es? Wird gepatcht oder was?



.....Da war wohl lange ein gewisser jemand nicht mehr im Betaforum^^  Closed Beta = beendet


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

Ich Tippe eher auf *NIE Gewesen*


----------



## Tuplow5156 (25. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Ich Tippe eher auf *NIE Gewesen*



Tolle behauptung ohne jeglichen Hintergrund und der Award geht an dich.

Und nein, ich war seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr im Forum da ich auch kaum zum spielen kam. Naja nun weiß man es ja.


----------



## Dilan (25. August 2008)

uh uh uh ruhig brauner... nur betroffene hunde bellen.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Tolle behauptung ohne jeglichen Hintergrund und der Award geht an dich.
> 
> Und nein, ich war seit einigen Tagen nicht mehr im Forum da ich auch kaum zum spielen kam. Naja nun weiß man es ja.




Naja hast nicht viel verpasst....nur die Hauptstadtraids. *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (25. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Naja hast nicht viel verpasst....nur die Hauptstadtraids. *duck*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach nicht schlimm da ich in Altdorf kurioserweise immer Errors bekomme oder eher gesagt bekommen hab. Glaub das wäre unspielbar für mich gewesen...

naja dennoch etwas überraschend nun für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (25. August 2008)

Freut mich zu hören, dass die Closed vorbei ist. Es hieß ja, dass die open erst anfangen kann wenn die closed vorbei ist.

Hatte die befürchtung, dass durch diese schwammige aussage die möglichkeit offengelassen wurde die open nochn stück nach hinten zu verschieben als den 7.9.

Somit alles startklar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (25. August 2008)

Ja, jetzt heissts wohl für alle warten bis die PO Beta anfängt...ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Threads ála "Warum kann ich nicht in die Open Beta? Hab den Client geladen auber der meint ich brauch nen Key...."...uff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt so alle Karrieren durchgelesen und finde den Zelot ziemlich interessant.


Wie spielt er sich`?
Heilt man mit ihm gut?


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt so alle Karrieren durchgelesen und finde den Zelot ziemlich interessant.
> 
> 
> Wie spielt er sich`?
> Heilt man mit ihm gut?



Effektivster Zerstörungsheiler, da er ohne dmg zu machen gut heilt.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

also kann ich so gesehen die ganze Zeit heilen..reggen...weiter heilen.

geil


und wie ist es mit dem Shamanen.
Da muss ja DMG machen um heilen zu können aber wie genau soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Buldog K D K (25. August 2008)

Gibts es schon eine Seite für die Skillungen der Klasse und auf Deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre nice wenn es sowas gebe und ihr es Posten Könnt


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> also kann ich so gesehen die ganze Zeit heilen..reggen...weiter heilen.
> 
> geil
> 
> ...



Der brauch nicht wirklich reggen....solange die anderen nicht den totalen Blödsinn machen,  hat der Zelot immer noch Aktionspunkte "in Reserve"
Bei einer PQ (die nicht leicht war....aggro Ping Pong) hat ein Zelot 8 Spieler allein geheilt.


schami:
MUSS er nicht, aber sollte er...dann ist seine Heilung effektiver als wenn er NUR heilt.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

aber wenn ich als schami dann dmg mache um zu heilen, heile ich dann mehr als der Zelot?

Weil wenn der Zelot ganze Zeit heilen kann, wird es schon ziemlich hart für andere Heilerklassen mitzuhalten.


----------



## Moagim (25. August 2008)

Akuztik schrieb:


> aber wenn ich als schami dann dmg mache um zu heilen, heile ich dann mehr als der Zelot?
> 
> Weil wenn der Zelot ganze Zeit heilen kann, wird es schon ziemlich hart für andere Heilerklassen mitzuhalten.


Nein Zelot>Schami>Jünger was Heilung angeht

Wer sagt das die mithalten sollen?
Der Schami kommt nicht an den Zelot ran, dafür kann der Schami besser angreifen.


----------



## Akuztik (25. August 2008)

hmm...da ist was dran.

Und was ist mit dem Jünger.
Er heilt ja weniger als ein Schami, macht er dafür mehr DMG?


----------



## Acy (25. August 2008)

Der Jünger kann am ehesten/effektivsten Angriff und Heilung verbinden (bzw. muss das sogar), wobei er wohl auch die beste Defensive gegen Nahkämpfer nachweisen kann.


----------



## Next Exitus (26. August 2008)

Was wäre ein effektiver Nahkämpfer bei der Ordnung und Zerstörung die gut aushält aber auch sehr gut Schaden raus haut.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. August 2008)

Der Khorne Berserker, tragen Plattenrüstung und machen PHAT Damage ^^

Ne spass, genausowas soll ja verhindert werden, das eine Klasse nur noch Heal bräuchte um alles zu vernichten wie die Offkrieger in WoW, höchstens den Marauder könnte ich mir momentan in der Rolle vorstellen was man so aus der Beta hört.


----------



## Held² (26. August 2008)

Next schrieb:


> Was wäre ein effektiver Nahkämpfer bei der Ordnung und Zerstörung die gut aushält aber auch sehr gut Schaden raus haut.


es gibt keine klasse die Viel aus hält und gleichzeitig viel dmg macht das wär ja sonst ein bisschen op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Der Khorne Berserker, tragen Plattenrüstung und machen PHAT Damage ^^
> 
> Ne spass, genausowas soll ja verhindert werden, das eine Klasse nur noch Heal bräuchte um alles zu vernichten wie die Offkrieger in WoW, höchstens den Marauder könnte ich mir momentan in der Rolle vorstellen was man so aus der Beta hört.



Nö der hält nicht viel aus....zwar mehr als ein ein Heiler aber sobald der mal im Fokus Fire ist = down....Ein Tank hat noch Zeit zu entkommen, der Barbar nicht.


----------



## Havamal (26. August 2008)

Best Class ever=Jede Klasse die ich Spiele*g* Schattenkrieger wird so imba mit mir hinterm Keyboard!

Werd mir schön die Spieler mit wenig hp raussnipern*g*

Breites grinsen aufsetzen und dann weiter snipern!

Mal nen Aoe reinpfeffern und weiter snipern!

Ein paar dots drauf salzen und dann weiter snipern

Das wird ein Fest!


----------



## Lari (26. August 2008)

Als ich klein war, hab ich auch gedacht, ich würd mal zum Mond fliegen... -.-
Vorstellen kann man sich das alles schön, aber umsetzen ist was ganz anderes. Freu mich auf die ersten Szenarios mit "Frischfleisch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Wer weiss, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auffm Szenario Hava...eben noch war der Marauder auf 10%, und im nächsten Moment isser wieder voll...hmm, zuerst denkt man da an einen Bug, während auch noch ein Schild aufoppt, und er einen in Elfenschnipsel zerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Do not underestimate the allmighty Power of Greater heals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (26. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ne spass, genausowas soll ja verhindert werden, das eine Klasse nur noch Heal bräuchte um alles zu vernichten wie die Offkrieger in WoW, höchstens den Marauder könnte ich mir momentan in der Rolle vorstellen was man so aus der Beta hört.



Naja vorstellbar ist das schon. Da du schon von Heal sprichst wären das ja schonmal 2. Wenn man jetzt noch nen 3. Dazunimmt ist mit bissi übung sicherlich einstecken + austeilen mit Tank heiler und ranged dps möglich.

Und um eventuelle Adds abzufangen noch nen Nahkampf dps. Dann noch nen Backuphealer zur Sicherheit und damit der DMG wieder stimmt noch nen Ranged DPS.

Ja so könnt mans machen. Ach warte, Ihr wolltet das ja in einer Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Tja Gruppenspiel ftw


----------



## Skathloc (26. August 2008)

Endlich bin ich durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auf die Gefahr hin das das alles schonmal gefragt wurde:
1: Wie weit muss ich denn laufen mit meinem neu erstellten Charakter von einem Startgebiet in ein anderes reisen zu können (bzw in die Hauptstadt)? Würde nämlich gerne einen Chosen spielen aber alle meine Mitspieler wollen nen Dunkelelfenchar anfangen. Habe was von Warcamp gelesen, aber das sagt mir als nicht Betatester nichts...
2: Bei PQs bekommt man ja einen Beutel als Belohnung. Kann man diese tauschen, damit jeder Teilnehmer den besten Beutel mal erhalten hat?
3: Man kann ja seine Skillung (gegen Geld?) zurücksetzen, geht das ganze auch mit den Boni die ich durch die "Rufränge" erhalten habe? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust mich am Anfang festlegen zu müssen und dann mit St40 zu merken dass ich was falsch gemacht hab.
4: Wie groß is die Installationsdatei der Beta? Das Problem ist nämlich eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit  <100KB/sek. (CE-PO-Besitzer)
5: Wie kommt man an taktiken die man nicht durch Meisterschaftspunkte oder RR gekauft hat? Automatisch?
6: Ist es tatsächlich so dass man mit jeder Skillung seinen Job ungefähr gleich gut machen kann? Wollte beim Chosen Discord voll skillen und dann wahrscheinlich die letzten Punkte auf Dread, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ich ja der Tank wäre.
7: Welche Boni bieten Schilde in der Regel? Schadensreduzierung? erhöhte Blockchance? erhöhte Resistenzen?
8: Sind Waffen/Schilde etc. an einen Charakter gebunden?
9: Wo kann man Gilden gründen, und welche Bedingungen sind dafür nötig, außer den 6 Mann? Kostet das ganze was?


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2008)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Endlich bin ich durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


20 Minuten ca. +-5.



> 2: Bei PQs bekommt man ja einen Beutel als Belohnung. Kann man diese tauschen, damit jeder Teilnehmer den besten Beutel mal erhalten hat?


 Nein, kann man nicht.



> 3: Man kann ja seine Skillung (gegen Geld?) zurücksetzen, geht das ganze auch mit den Boni die ich durch die "Rufränge" erhalten habe? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust mich am Anfang festlegen zu müssen und dann mit St40 zu merken dass ich was falsch gemacht hab.


 Sollte, ja.



> 4: Wie groß is die Installationsdatei der Beta? Das Problem ist nämlich eine Downloadgeschwindigkeit  <100KB/sek. (CE-PO-Besitzer)


 Über 15 GB.



> 5: Wie kommt man an taktiken die man nicht durch Meisterschaftspunkte oder RR gekauft hat? Automatisch?


 Tome of Knowledge.



> 6: Ist es tatsächlich so dass man mit jeder Skillung seinen Job ungefähr gleich gut machen kann? Wollte beim Chosen Discord voll skillen und dann wahrscheinlich die letzten Punkte auf Dread, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher, da ich ja der Tank wäre.


Jein. Kommt auf die Klasse an. Beim Chosen frag mal Moagim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> 7: Welche Boni bieten Schilde in der Regel? Schadensreduzierung? erhöhte Blockchance? erhöhte Resistenzen?


Rüstung, Block. und ein paar andere Stats wie Leben / Str, die variieren.



> 8: Sind Waffen/Schilde etc. an einen Charakter gebunden?


Manche ja, manche nein.



> 9: Wo kann man Gilden gründen, und welche Bedingungen sind dafür nötig, außer den 6 Mann? Kostet das ganze was?


 6 Mann, ich glaub 1 Gold(?) und alle müssen am Gildenregistrator stehen.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Hm.. 
Client hatte ich als knappe 10 GB in erinnerung?


----------



## Rayon (26. August 2008)

ich bin von den offiziellen anforderungen ausgegangen, da ich nicht weiß, wie groß der client noch wird.


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Ok, soweit habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wusste nichtmal, dass es mittlerweile  ->offizielle<- Systemanforderungen gibt ...


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Punkt 6.

Ja geht mit allem, allerdings muss man immer ein wenig anders spielen wenn man die Skillung voll nutzen will.

Würdest du zB erstmal den mittleren Baum (ich sage absichtlich nicht Deffbaum, weil er das nicht ist) zur Hälfte ausbauen bekommst du den Knock down....den hast du sonst NICHT.
Das ist allerdings eine enorm effektive Angriffswaffe.

Wenn der Gegner am Boden liegt (für ganze 4 Sekunden) kann er weder blocken noch ausweichen oder parieren....er bekommt also von allen volle 100% Dmg reingedrückt.
Das bringt dir einfach mehr als wenn du genausoviele Punkte in den Zweihänderbaum steckst, dafür einen Skill bekommst der ca 300 Dmg macht ABER unterbrochen werden kann (und cool down hat das auch noch)

Der Chosen hat eine Aura die ihm ermöglicht sich bei jedem Block/jeder Parade  selbst zu heilen.  
Block geht aber nur mit Schild....Parade auch mit Zweihändern.

Wenn du einen Schild anhast blockst und parierst du ziemlich gut......mit nem Zweihänder parierst du eher selten (je nach Wert besser aber nie GUT)
Das bedeutet also das es verschwendete Punkte wären, wenn du die Heilaura verbesserst und nur Zweihänder nimmst.


----------



## chadsmith91 (26. August 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

ich würde gerne fragen, ob der maschinist im kampf effektiv die gruppe unterstützen kann, ohne dabei direkt von jedem spieler umgehauen zu werden, weil er ja im vergleich zu den anderen fernkämpfern näher an den gegner ran muss^^. außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob er generell hilfreich für eine gruppe ist, z.B vom dmg her. ( was ja glaube ich seine hauptaufgabe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Ohne ihn jemals angespielt zu haben, gebe ich dir mal ein paar allgemeine Antworten Näheres gibts dann gleich von Rayon ;-)

-Wird er umgenuked? Das kommt auf deine Mates an, Tank und andere Klassen sollten ihren CC benutzen um die Ranged DDs zu schützen.

-Hilfreich? Ja, er ist der Ranged DD der sollte schon Dmg machen. Wenn er das nicht tut, wird dass sicher noch gebalanced, schließlich ist das Spiel immernoch in der Entwicklung und wird auch nach Release noch gepowerd/generft, je nachdem wie stark er ist.


----------



## Syane (26. August 2008)

Mir drängt sich grad die Frage auf ob man bei dem Chosen und natürlich auch den anderen klassen den Helm "oder andere sachen" ausblenden kann ...weil beim Chosen schaut er teils nich so toll aus ..ähnlich finde ich das beim Schwarz Ork...denke zwar das das gehen sollte ..aber habs noch nirgens gelesen :>


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Mir drängt sich grad die Frage auf ob man bei dem Chosen und natürlich auch den anderen klassen den Helm "oder andere sachen" ausblenden kann ...weil beim Chosen schaut er teils nich so toll aus ..ähnlich finde ich das beim Schwarz Ork...denke zwar das das gehen sollte ..aber habs noch nirgens gelesen :>



Ja das geht (hat Lari mal beantwortet in den Tiefen deses Threads)

Welcher Helm passt dir beim chosen nicht?^^ die  3 Arten an Helmen die ich als T4er habe find ich toll.


----------



## Syane (26. August 2008)

besonders der wo sich die Hörner wie "Schneckenhäuser" kringeln :>

Edit: bin halt absolut unentschlossen welche klasse es wird ...dann schau ich mir ne neue an informier mich drüber und dann werfen sich mir die Fragen auf x.x


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (26. August 2008)

Kann man eigentlich durch spieler (gegner oder verbündete) und Npc durchlaufen oder muss man drumherum laufen.Sry wenn die frge schon gestellt wurde


----------



## Moagim (26. August 2008)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich durch spieler (gegner oder verbündete) und Npc durchlaufen oder muss man drumherum laufen.Sry wenn die frge schon gestellt wurde



RvR markiert= kein durchlaufen durch Spieler.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich durch spieler (gegner oder verbündete) und Npc durchlaufen oder muss man drumherum laufen.Sry wenn die frge schon gestellt wurde



Frage ist oben ja schon beantwortet, aber ich möchte noch dazu sagen...Fragenthreads sind absolut dazu da Fragen zu beantworten, egal wie oft die entsprechende Frage schon gestellt wurde....da brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen =)


----------



## Targuss (26. August 2008)

Nein, bitte erst 60 Seiten durchlesen, erst danach fragen, wenns das hier noch nicht gab! [/Ironie Off]


----------



## Ineluki-OA (26. August 2008)

Das ist doch selbstverständlich oder? 

Nicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Wie ichs immer sage...Extrafragethreads aufmachen wenns schon xmal gefragt wurde = Er/Sie kriegt ein Lied, aber nur wenn ich gut drauf bin =)

Frage in einem Fragethread, egal wie oft schon gestellt = Antwort...und zwar freundlich.


Mir gehts ja nicht darum dass ich fragen nicht beantworten will...mir gehts rein um die Lesbarkeit des Forums =)


----------



## Pente (26. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie ichs immer sage...Extrafragethreads aufmachen wenns schon xmal gefragt wurde = Er/Sie kriegt ein Lied, aber nur wenn ich gut drauf bin =)
> 
> Frage in einem Fragethread, egal wie oft schon gestellt = Antwort...und zwar freundlich.
> 
> ...



Wir driften jetzt hoffentlich nicht wieder in diese Diskussion ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatertod (26. August 2008)

gut, dann frag ich auch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie war das ncohmal genau mit dem Headstart? der 15. SE-PO und die CE-PO? Angeblich früher? gibts da schon was festes, was ich verpennt habe?


----------



## Arben (26. August 2008)

Freu dich Sorz, fand dein letztes so super, ich eröffne jetz täglich neue Threads =P


----------



## Sorzzara (26. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Wir driften jetzt hoffentlich nicht wieder in diese Diskussion ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Sorge ^^
Wäre ja auch schade wenn der Thread einfach zugehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. August 2008)

Vatertod schrieb:


> gut, dann frag ich auch mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Auf der EA-Store Seite *stand* mal 15.09 das wurde anscheinend raus genommen. Abwarten vielleicht wird am 28.08. was genau es dazu gesagt!

Der Headstart für die Pre-Order CE und Pre-Order SE sind ja unterschiedlich lang.


----------



## rEdiC (26. August 2008)

Nicht direkt an die Beta Tester: Wenn ich mir Warhammer im Ea Store hole kann man ja nur Digital auswählen. Heißt das dann ich bekomme nur einen Key?Weil ich würd schon gern ne Schachtel haben.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (26. August 2008)

Ich denk schon, hat mich auch davon abgehalten es da zu kaufen


----------



## rEdiC (26. August 2008)

Hm doof weil wenn man es da bestellt bekommt man einen Open Beta Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (26. August 2008)

Es soll auch noch andere Seiten geben die nen Key geben, einfach mal abwarten bis zum 28.

Quelle:http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...amp;postcount=1


----------



## rEdiC (26. August 2008)

Ah ok danke dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (26. August 2008)

Ja du bekommst nur die keys und einen halben monat den download über die EA seite bzw wenn du erweiterten machst glaub wars 2 jahre.

Aber denk man wird das spiel recht früh über Die warhammer seite laden können


----------



## Fright (26. August 2008)

Joa, ich hoff mal so ab übermorgen bis ende der Woche. Nach Keyreg versteht sich.


----------



## Paradize! (27. August 2008)

Nabend,
Wollte mir WAR am 18 September sofort kaufen , allerdings mache ich mir Sorgen um mein System. Hab nichtmehr das allerneuste drin.

AMD 3800+ Dual Core
2GB DDR Ram 
Geforce 8800GS

Meint ihr es wird akzeptabel laufen ? Ich mein bei großen Schlachten z.B wird bestimmt heftig ruckeln.
Auf welchen Details könnt ich es circa spielen ? WoW läuft ohne Probleme mit allen Details. Call of Duty 4 geht auch noch auf Maximum.

In circa 3 Monaten bekomm ich erst mein neues System.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
2GB DDR 2 1000 Ram
ATI 4870


----------



## sTereoType (27. August 2008)

zockst du unter vista? wenn ja würd ich bei beiden besser auf 3gb ram gehen. mit 2 gehts zwar auch aber man merkt doch schon nen spürbaren unterschied (massenschlachten ftw)

p.s hier im forum sind wir grad alle ein bisschen angefressen und da das thema "reicht mein pc" schon oft da war möcht ich doch gern noch mal auf die suchfunktion verweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Yay ich darf auchma :>

Click mich <--einma die Offiziellen Anforderungen .

Aber mitm Dualcore brauchst dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen :> und deine Grafikkarte passt auch!


Edit: Stereo war etwas schneller :s


----------



## rEdiC (27. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> zockst du unter vista? wenn ja würd ich bei beiden besser auf 3gb ram gehen. mit 2 gehts zwar auch aber man merkt doch schon nen spürbaren unterschied (massenschlachten ftw)
> 
> p.s hier im forum sind wir grad alle ein bisschen angefressen und da das thema "reicht mein pc" schon oft da war möcht ich doch gern noch mal auf die suchfunktion verweisen
> 
> ...


Ich muss dich einfach mal loben das du nicht geflamed hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Fragen:
Ich höre immer, dass der Squiqtreiba so buggy ist, was genau ist an ihm denn so schlimm?
Wie ist es jetzt mit den Tanks im RvR? Kann ein Tank wirklich einen Großteil abhalten, oder stehen die nur einem/2 Feinden im weg. Also dass *ein* Tank *mehrere* Verbündete vor *mehreren* Feinden schützen kann.
Edit:
Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen *hust* 
Wie ist es mit dem sterben in WAR. Muss man auch zur Leiche laufen wie in WoW, oder wie ist das geregelt? Ich habe in eine paar RvR Videos gesehen, dass man zum letzten Keep zurückgeportet wird, aber wie ist das beim Leveln geregelt?
Ich habe auch gehört, dass es in WAR nur begrentzt Addons geben wird. Inwieweit gilt das, bzw gibt es Addon die einem im Kampf behilflich sein können (Quartz,NECB usw.)


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Das Tier tes Squigtreiber ist immer an vielen stellen hängen geblieben (hab das auch in diversen videos gesehen)
Zum Tank: z.b können sich ja 3 tanks in nen engen durchgang stellen ...dank kolisionsabfrage kommt da dann nix so leicht vorbei (vorrausgesezt sie werden geheilt)


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich höre immer, dass der Squiqtreiba so buggy ist, was genau ist an ihm denn so schlimm?
> Wie ist es jetzt mit den Tanks im RvR? Kann ein Tank wirklich einen Großteil abhalten, oder stehen die nur einem/2 Feinden im weg. Also dass *ein* Tank *mehrere* Verbündete vor *mehreren* Feinden schützen kann.



Kommt auf die Positionierung an, auf freiem Feld läufen die einfach drumrumm und der Tank hat das nachsehen, aber wenn man irgendwo in einer Tür steht die gerade mal einen Mann durchlassen kann kann es schon sein das man mehrere Schützen kann, aber das 1 Tank mehre Schützen kann scheint mir doch etwas unwarscheinlich da die Hitbox eines Tanks schlecht sehr viel größer sein kann als die eines Mitspielers oder?


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Mit dem Rumdumschlag Knockback geht das kurzzeitig schon. Dan regnet es Feinde in alle Richtungen.

2 Gegner ist ebenfalls möglich wenn man knockdown und knockback hat.
Man kann sich auch neben eine Ramme stellen und "Öl reflektieren" auf andere wirken....dann kommt nichtmehr alles durch.

Ein Tank wird im RvR allerdings keine 4 Gegner gleichzeitig stoppen. Wäre auch mehr als schlecht, da wäre ja Tank>Alle. Allerdings kann es schon sein das mal 6 Mann auf einen Tank kloppen, und der trotzdem noch 8-10 Sekunden steht ohne Heal.....kommt immer drauf an WER auf ihn einschlägt.

Falls man allerdings einen Tank an Engstellen (Keeptor) aufstellt.  Dann kann der schon einen ganze ordentliche Anzahl Gegner aufhalten (mit enorm viel Heal)

Würde ein Tank aber mehr als 2 Gegner aufhalten können, dann würde ihn doch entweder jeder spielen ODER kaum einer weil man nur wenige braucht.....finde das passt wie es ist.


----------



## Paradize! (27. August 2008)

Wie siehts mit dem Spalta aus ? Ist der gut belanced ? Wie siehts im RvR aus ?

Wie war es in der Beta mit den Verhältnissen zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ? In den meisten Umfragen siehts ja so aus das die meisten Zerstörung spielen wollen und die Ordnung zu kurz kommt. Nicht das die Zerstörung einfach alles platt macht und die Ordnung einfach überannt wird und keine Chance hat.

So ähnlich wie Horde vs Allianz in WoW


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

Aha, also muss man für Tanks multitaskinfähig sein, somit wären alle Männlichen Spieler schonmal disqualifiziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben eigentlich alle Tankklassen einen Knockback, oder nur bestimmte Tankarten?
Können Tanks auch vom Knockback erwischt werden, sonst würde das später ja darauf hinauslaufen wer zuerst den Knockback drückt und wessen DDler dann den Tank zuerst Killen



> Wie siehts mit dem Spalta aus ? Ist der gut belanced ? Wie siehts im RvR aus ?
> 
> Wie war es in der Beta mit den Verhältnissen zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ? In den meisten Umfragen siehts ja so aus das die meisten Zerstörung spielen wollen und die Ordnung zu kurz kommt. Nicht das die Zerstörung einfach alles platt macht und die Ordnung einfach überannt wird und keine Chance hat.
> 
> So ähnlich wie Horde vs Allianz in WoW



Der Spalta ist überaupt nicht balanced, nicht mitbekommen das er zum Releas nicht geliefert wird, genaus wie der Black Guard, Sonnenritter und Eisenbrecher

Und das Balancing soll gut gewesen sein Spielermäßig jedenfalls.

Aber irgendwie riechen die Fragen nach Flame, oder Postcounterpush (sorry wenns nicht so ist) da einige Infos schon sehr lange bekannt sind.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Paradize! schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit dem Spalta aus ? Ist der gut belanced ? Wie siehts im RvR aus ?
> 
> Wie war es in der Beta mit den Verhältnissen zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ? In den meisten Umfragen siehts ja so aus das die meisten Zerstörung spielen wollen und die Ordnung zu kurz kommt. Nicht das die Zerstörung einfach alles platt macht und die Ordnung einfach überannt wird und keine Chance hat.
> 
> So ähnlich wie Horde vs Allianz in WoW




Ist der Post ernst gemeint?

Ist alles eigentlich schon klar bzw bedarf keiner Antwort, weil es nichts mit der Beta zu tun hat.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Ich meinte jetzt nicht dass er sich in den Weg stellt und gut ist, sondern mehr ob er Fähigkeiten hat, die auf mehrere Verbündete wirken, und den Dmg den sie bekommen reduzieren. Was meine befürchtung ist, ist einfach dass man die Tanks ignoriert und auf die ungeschützten Leute von hinten draufhält. Du sagtest etwas von Öl relfektieren...ich meinte in etwas soetwas nur für andere Attacken/Fähigkeite/usw.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Aha, also muss man für Tanks multitaskinfähig sein, somit wären alle Männlichen Spieler schonmal disqualifiziert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Knockback scheinen alle zu haben, der knockdown war bei mir im Skilltree. Habe aber nicht gesehen das ein Ordler das benutzt hätte (aber auch nicht drauf geachtet)

Dafür kam der rundumknockback im PvP nur vom Eisenbrecher.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt nicht dass er sich in den Weg stellt und gut ist, sondern mehr ob er Fähigkeiten hat, die auf mehrere Verbündete wirken, und den Dmg den sie bekommen reduzieren. Was meine befürchtung ist, ist einfach dass man die Tanks ignoriert und auf die ungeschützten Leute von hinten draufhält. Du sagtest etwas von Öl relfektieren...ich meinte in etwas soetwas nur für andere Attacken/Fähigkeite/usw.



Der Chosen ja.  Aura die Flächenschaden anrichtet = wirkt zum enttarnen.
Werte absaugen und übertragen kann er ebenfalls. Je nach Aura was anderes.

Mit 40 gibts einen Dot, der NULL Schaden macht solange der getroffene sich nicht bewegt.....wenn er aber losläuft = ganz böses Aua^^


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Das gefällt mir *hrhr* Flammenkranz inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Wegrennen kann man auch verhindern.

Man hat eine Standart Wurfatacke, welche nur 70 dmg macht. Sollte aber ein Feind fast tot sein und man wirft das = Gegner tot...eine Art Hinrichten. Das kann man auch im laufen einsetzen.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Hat etwas in der Art jede Klasse, oder beschränkt sich das auf eine? Du hast von "man" geredet.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Hat etwas in der Art jede Klasse, oder beschränkt sich das auf eine? Du hast von "man" geredet.



Nahkämpfer = Tank/Melee....Fernkämpfer können es nicht. (Wobei ich beim Melee nicht weiß ob das dann hinrichtet.)

Ist toll wenn irgendjemand mit 20% abhauen will, und man hinterher stiefelt. Immer schön Wurfäxte schmeisen und wenn er bei ca. 10% ist  Wurfaxt trifft krittisch 800dmg Gegner down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

Hat die keinen oder sonen kleinen CD :? weil für sonen finischer is das ja recht fies...auch wenn sie normal nur 70 dmg macht...


----------



## Caldosso (27. August 2008)

Eine Frage:

Man wird ja zu einem Huhn verwandelt wenn man als HighLvler in ein niedrigeres Tier gebiet geht.
Und um die Tier 4 Zonen/Festungen einnehmen zu können muss man ja die T1,T2,T3 Zonen kontrollieren.

Was Ich jetzt noch nicht verstanden habe:
Wie sollen die Highlvl die T1,T2,T3 Zonen mitbeeinflussen?
Oder müssen die das garnicht, weil die T4 Zonen unabhängig von den niedrigeren Tiers eingenommen werden können?


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Hat die keinen oder sonen kleinen CD :? weil für sonen finischer is das ja recht fies...auch wenn sie normal nur 70 dmg macht...



Nein hat es nicht muahahaha.
Es soll ja eben keinen Sinn machen vor Tanks wegzurennen.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Caldosso schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> 
> Man wird ja zu einem Huhn verwandelt wenn man als HighLvler in ein niedrigeres Tier gebiet geht.
> Und um die Tier 4 Zonen/Festungen einnehmen zu können muss man ja die T1,T2,T3 Zonen kontrollieren.



Da ist schon der Fehler. Eben nicht wichtig.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

*Achtung persönliche Meinung INC*
Also ich fänds schön wenn man von den Lowlvlern abhängig wäre. Da ich gehört habe das Pvptwinks so gut wie gar nicht möglich sind, fände ich es richtig schön wenn es für den Content wichtig wäre, was sich weiter unten so abspielt. Nicht das wir alle in die Splitterwelt auswandern und Ozerath danach ganz unterbevölkert ist, nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...
*Ende der persönlichen Meinung*
Aber es ist unwahrscheinlich, da die Beta ja momentan im  T4 Gebiet handelt, und man deswegen ja schlecht von früheren Tiers abhängig sein kann.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Schade, dann kann ich als kleiner Level 5er nicht bei den Großen mitmachen :'(


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Aber es ist unwahrscheinlich, da die Beta ja momentan im  T4 Gebiet handelt, und man deswegen ja schlecht von früheren Tiers abhängig sein kann.



Da siehst du was falsch.....Die Betaphase ging als Level 1er los komplett T1-T2, dann wurde T3 zugeschaltet. Das ganze wurde getestet. Ich sags in dem Zusammenhang nochmal: Wayne Low Tiers.

Dann kam ein Servercrash mit kompletter Charlöschung.

Erst dann gabs die 31er Chars für alle.


----------



## Terratec (27. August 2008)

Lesen => Posten. Ich hab momentan geschrieben. Dass es nicht die ganze Zeit so war, ist mir bewusst. Und ich weiß auch, dass Sachen die vor NDA-Fall geschehen sind sehr wohl noch unter eben diese fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich bin keine Petze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Momentan = gar kein Test^^

Wird eh nach Betaphasen eingeteilt. Die Aussage "low Tiers beeinflussen die oberen kaum" gabs schon oft. 
Klar fragt dann jemand "woher wollt ihr das wissen wenn ihr nur T4 testet, in die kleinen kommt ihr ja wegen Huhn nicht rein".. Antwort: Weil halt...

Spätestens jetzt ist jedem klar was los ist.


----------



## Stancer (27. August 2008)

Die Open Beta wird alle Klassen und die T1 und T2 Gebiete beinhalten !

Es gab ausserdem mal ne Zeit wo man nebenden High Templates auch Level 1 Charaktere erstellen konnte. Ein paar Leute haben das auch gemacht und statt im T4 rumzurennen ham se sich dann im T1 geprügelt


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Da ich gehört habe das Pvptwinks so gut wie gar nicht möglich sind, fände ich es richtig schön wenn es für den Content wichtig wäre, was sich weiter unten so abspielt.



Hab da mal ne Frage:

Wozu überhaupt PVP-Twinks? In Wow ist der einzige anreiz für nen PVP-Twink, dass man weniger Zeit braucht um nen Overpowerten char zu bekommen. Oder im Umkehrschluss: Dadurch, dass es für fast alle gleicheinfach ist sind die meisten auf einer Ebene ungefähr (zumindest mit dem High-Level verglichen)

Diese Motivation wird es in Warhammer aber nicht geben.
1. Sind weder zu Anfang noch im Highlevel extrem große equipmentunterschiede machbar
2. bringt nen PVP-Twink eh nüx, weil der im PVP ja dann auch levelt


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

PvP Twinks in WoW hatten einzig den Sinn, durch UBER Verzauberungen und überhaupt das beste Equip alles kurz und kleinzuhauen, was in den kleinen BGs so rumlief.
Das wird es in WAR nicht geben, da man durch RvR levelt. XPoff ist nicht geplant.
Es wird immer Spieler in den kleineren Tiers geben, so dass auch dort die Gebietskontrolle sich hin und her schiebt. Das hat dann auch Einfluss auf das T4. Es entscheidet letztendlich nicht darüber, ob es zum Stadtraid kommt.

Was noch kommen müsste, ist die Möglichkeit, sich auf Lvl 40 für alle Szenarien, auch die aus den kleineren Tiers, anmelden zu könne, 'ne 40er Version eben. Denn sonst fallen sie als Content im Endgame einfach weg.


----------



## Tion87 (27. August 2008)

Mich würde interessieren , ob der Magus wie ich nun höre wirklich keinen großen Damage macht und Zauberin doppelt soviel...

Und wie oft passiert es das eine Zauberin explodiert? =)


----------



## Pente (27. August 2008)

Tion87 schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren , ob der Magus wie ich nun höre wirklich keinen großen Damage macht und Zauberin doppelt soviel...
> 
> Und wie oft passiert es das eine Zauberin explodiert? =)



In Zahlen würde ich Magus und Zauberin nun nicht vergleichen. Es kommt bei beiden natürlich auch immer auf die Spezialisierung und die dazugehörige Spielweise an. Sie sind beide ranged DD's und machen relativ angemessenen Schaden. Man darf beim Magus das stationäre Pet nicht vergessen welches ja ebenfalls Schaden macht.

Wie oft die Zauberin explodiert hängt von dem Stand der schwarzen Magie ab. Jeder Zauber baut schwarze Magie auf und je mehr man aufgebaut hat desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Rückstoß zu erleiden. Bei voller schwarzer Magie (100%) besteht eine Chance von 50% auf einen Rückstoß, sprich man hat bei jedem weiteren Cast nun die Wahl ob man den Rückstoß riskieren kann / will oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (27. August 2008)

gz Pente erst mal zum MOD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann noch eine Frage meinerseits:

Wie sieht die Wertigkeit des Geldes in WAR aus? Ich meine man sieht in manchen Videos wie sich Leute komplette RvR Sets kaufen und Mounts etc, aber man hat ja keinerlei Möglichkeit festzustellen wie schwer oder einfach das Geld zu erhalten ist.  

Und dann gleich noch eine 2. Frage: Sind die kaufbaren Sets besser als normale Quest/World Drops oder gibts in Instanzen dennoch noch einmal eine bessere Stufe (ich weiß Equip ist nicht alles, aber ich würd gern jeden Content ausnutzen...und sowas gehört nun mal dazu)?


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Zu den Item-Sets:
Sie setzen in der Regel einen Rufrang vorraus, der das größere Problem ist. Der steigt nur durch RvR, und vor allem in den höheren Rängen sehr sehr langsam.
Moneysinks sind die Mounts, zum Teil das Crafting und RvR Belagerungswaffen/Standarten. An Geld zu kommen ist prinzipiell nicht schwer, aber wie die Ökonomie am Ende aussieht, kann ich dir leider noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> gz Pente erst mal zum MOD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Spielen ist es momentan noch ziemlich leicht Gold zu bekommen, dies liegt vor allem darin begründet das der einzige permanente Goldsink der Kauf von Skills ist.

Wenn du ein Händchen dafür hast, kannste wahrscheinlich sehr schnell alles kaufen was es für Gold gibt. 

Der "durchschnittliche" Spieler kommt dabei wie immer langsamer zum Ziel, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das wirklich viele Leute Probleme z.b mit dem Mountkauf haben werden, das ist ziemlich schnell erreicht.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Ach ja beim Betatest sah es ALS erstes SO aus:

Closedbeta, ALLES OFFEN, T1-4 Greenskins war komplett offen, dann August 2007 Kam langsam das Chaos und IMP gebiet dazu am Anfang mit einer Klasse, dannach mit 2 dannach mit 3 auf jeder seite am ende mit allen 4, auch mit dem Ritter des Sonnenordens.
Das konnte man eine weile so spielen, wo ich auch einen 40er schon hatte.
Erst dannach kam ein LANGER Break und dann kamen die Fokus Tests. Nur mal so nebenbei.
Was mich stört ist das für lvl 40er auch T3 verfügbar ist, das habe ich zumindest damals den Patchnotes entlesen koennen.
Also Gold ist meines erachtens nach nicht viel wert.. ich werde später lieber item gegen item traden oder so .. aber da es ein Auktionshaus gibt wird geld wohl als zahlungsmittel dienen.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist das für lvl 40er auch T3 verfügbar ist, das habe ich zumindest damals den Patchnotes entlesen koennen.



Hm, war net in der Beta aber soweit ich das verstanden hab kann man nur bis lvl 31 in T3 rumlaufen ohne die Huhn-Regel.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Hm, war net in der Beta aber soweit ich das verstanden hab kann man nur bis lvl 31 in T3 rumlaufen ohne die Huhn-Regel.



Beta Server= Core Server....nix Huhn ohne RvR Markierung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Beta Server= Core Server....nix Huhn ohne RvR Markierung.



Wenns net um das Huhn ging, weiß ich net, was mein Vorredner vorhin meinte.

Edit: ich mein, warum sollte es nen Problem sein mit 40 im T3 Pve zu betreiben und für wen?


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Wenns net um das Huhn ging, weiß ich net, was mein Vorredner vorhin meinte.
> 
> Edit: ich mein, warum sollte es nen Problem sein mit 40 im T3 Pve zu betreiben und für wen?



Er hat damit gemeint das du zwar im T4 spielen kannst, aber wenn du ans Portal zum T3 gehst oder zum Flugmeister dich das T3 nicht rein lässt.

So war das zeitweise in der Beta. Das was gerade getestet werden soll = offen.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

ICh rede schon von RVR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr die Podcasts und alles verfolgt habt und Patchesnotes gelesen habt , steht das man T3 bis 40 RVR machen kann, das heisst T3 ist von 21-40 RvR.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> ICh rede schon von RVR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



zunächsteinmal: siehste, ich hab ihn richtig verstanden. Ätschibätsch Nanananana.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich kann mir das net Vorstellen. Das würde dem gesamten Konzept entgegenwirken.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> ICh rede schon von RVR
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mal im T3 mit PvP markierung gewesen als 40er?^^  =Huhn. Habs deswegen ja extra mal versucht.
SICHER ist das nämlich noch gar nicht.


Josh Drescher: We're still working that out with some of the internal elder testers and some of our EA testers, primarily that's going to mean a lot more open field RvR. One of the things we're looking at right now, is do we keep the chicken mechanic in, if so, where, how do we implement it. We want to do it in a way that is sensible, but we don't want to turn it into chaos where it it's nonsense the entire time. We don't want to waste resources it will take to put up servers like that, and then have it turn out as something nobody actually likes playing on.

The easiest answer is you flag everyone for RvR all the time and leave the chicken in, but we don't know what actually feels right for what that type of server is going to be. We'll probably end up trying three or four different versions and see what the community thinks.

Mit anderen Worten: Wir haben derzeit noch überhaupt KEINE Ahnung wie ein Open RvR Regelwerk aussieht oder ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist im Bezug darauf ob das jemand mit Spaß spielen würde.

3 Wochen vor Release.....

Wer da jetzt ein wirklich ausgeklügeltes Open RvR Regelwerk innerhalb von 3 Wochen erwartet, wenn sie das jetzt immer noch nicht wissen.....bischen blauäugig oder nicht?
Brauch auch keiner behaupten WAR wäre auf dieses zusätzliche dritte Regelwerk entworfen worden....das ist es ganz offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Ja kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab mich nur gewundert, aber das stand devinitiv so in den Notes. Deshalb hats mich übel aufgeregt.


----------



## Pente (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Ja kann ich nicht sagen, ich hab mich nur gewundert, aber das stand devinitiv so in den Notes. Deshalb hats mich übel aufgeregt.



Jup kann ich bestätigen. Es hieß mal, dass die Chicken-Regel nur für T1 / T2 gilt. Aber andererseits wäre es wirklich unfair wenn man mit 21 ins T3 kommt und einen dann im RvR Gebiet die 40er abfarmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Naja man ist mit 21 ja durch das anheben der werte, ja nicht mehr 21 sondern etwas höher ..aber dennoch unfair.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Naja man ist mit 21 ja durch das anheben der werte, ja nicht mehr 21 sondern etwas höher ..aber dennoch unfair.



WÄRE man...ist man aber nicht. Im PVE Bereich gibts keinen "Buff" da könnte man ja durch jede "hohe" PQ locker durch.
Dieser "dauernd RvR markiert" Bug kommt nich in den Release...daher wars ja auch verboten im PVE Bereich PvP zu machen.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Nur mal so nebenbei, PVE juckt mich so dermasen wenig.... wenn ich von T3 21-40 rede dann nur pvp weil der rest juckt mich nicht.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei, PVE juckt mich so dermasen wenig.... wenn ich von T3 21-40 rede dann nur pvp weil der rest juckt mich nicht.



Dann denk das mal weiter geht nicht um DICH sondern um das aushebeln der Spielmechanik.

Wenn jeder x1er sofort auf x8 "erhöht" wird, hat er zwar ne Chance gegen 11er, aber weil alle seine Werte auf dem Stand eines 8ers sind räumt der alle anderen Inhalte ab.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Und selbst wenn wir jetzt vom RvR gebiet reden wo man also lvl 21 Fähigkeiten hätte und lvl 28 werte. Gegen nen 40 siehts da sicher düster aus.

Huhn ist ja nunmal die Anti-Ganker Systematik von War warum sollte die nur für T1 und T2 gelten. Hat der Spieler dann schon lange genug gespielt, um sich vom geganke das Spiel nicht mehr abspänstig machen zu lassen aus sicht der Entwickler? 

Eine Anti-Huhn-Regelung für T3 wäre ein großer Schritt nach hinten für mich, da somit nur den Level 70 Stranglethorn Gankern eine Spaßlücke gelassen wird, die allen anderen den Spaß am Spiel vermiest.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Du hast auch als 31er keine Chance gegen 40er. Alles was mehr als 4 Level über dir ist (als Spieler) könnte auch 300 Level drüber sein. Da kannst du selbst deine Konterklasse zerlegen.

Du merkst das nämlich schon wenn du als 36er gegen einen 40er antreten must (im T4 wirst du nur auf  36 erhöht) der 40 ist dann ein ziemliches Monster.
Spätestens da hatte sich das Open RvR ohne Huhn für mich erledigt......40er vs 20er ...LOL.


Edit unten:

40er haben kein wirkliches Interesse an den unteren Zonen mehr....wirst du sehen sobald du es spielst...man ist völlig "abseits".
Und es bringt dir auch nichts mit 5 31ern auf den 40er zu gehen....mal abgesehen davon das der auch nicht solo kommt.

Im T4 (mit buff)ist das ganze natürlich wieder fair genug...da hat man genug eigene 40er die da auch mitkloppen.
OHNE Buff/Huhn (wie es auf Open RvR sein wird bzw im Falle des Huhns sein könnte)  wirds ein fröhliches Lowie jagen im PVE Bereich.

Grund: Weil mans kann.....war so, ist so und wird immer so sein. Wenn mans ermöglicht wirds gemacht.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du hast auch als 31er keine Chance gegen 40er. Alles was mehr als 4 Level über dir ist (als Spieler) könnte auch 300 Level drüber sein. Da kannst du selbst deine Konterklasse zerlegen.
> 
> Du merkst das nämlich schon wenn du als 36er gegen einen 40er antreten must (im T4 wirst du nur auf  36 erhöht) der 40 ist dann ein ziemliches Monster.
> Spätestens da hatte sich das Open RvR ohne Huhn für mich erledigt......40er vs 20er ...LOL.



naja zumindest könnte man dann, wenn T3= Huhn bis 31 ungestört leveln und das Problem mit dem 40er Monster lässt sich glücklicherweise auch lösen, da Warhammer ja kein Solospiel ist. Denke mal mit 31 wird man dann schon bei keepfights in raids mitmachen können und dabei auch noch xp farmen. 

Wollt noch mehr schreiben aber bei dem Gedanken an Keepfights bin ich ganz kribbelig geworden. Will daddeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Tja...sowars leider aber früher vorgesehen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach aber da ich im RVR eh mit meiner Ally und mit meiner Gilde rumhänge mach ich mir da keine sorgen.


----------



## makkaal (27. August 2008)

Achtung, Wall of Text incoming!


Ich verfolge WAR nun seit geraumer Zeit (stehe seit Dezember 07 auf der Warteliste... naja, man kriegt wohl nicht alles), aber ein paar Dinge haben sich mir auch nach Fall der NDA nicht ganz erschlossen.

Äxte, Äxte, überall Äxte (und ein paar Hämmer) - 
Bei Zelot, Sigmarpriester und Hexenjäger habe ich Verständnis dafür, dass sie klassenspezifisch Waffen nutzen. Aber kann ich meinen Chosen mit einem Schwert ausstatten oder meinen Black Orc mit einem Knüppel zuschlagen lassen? Es geht mir nur um die Illusion der Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Heiler wieder tankt - 
Habt ihr Dunkelelfen und Imperium gespielt? Wie läuft es da gerade Anfangs ohne die wohl notwendigen Tanks?
Des öfteren habe ich gelesen, dass PQs gerade Anfangs ausgesprochen schwer zu bewältigen seien, es sei denn, es erbarmt sich ein Swordmaster/Ironbreaker oder Chosen/Black Orc, sich in besagten Gebieten herumzutreiben. Was sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Kollisionsabfrage - 
Wie ich öfters gehört und wohl auch gesehen habe, führt WAR ein System dazu. Ist das nach Euren Erfahrungen spielerisch/taktisch nutzbar? Beispiel: Keepsiege, Angreifer stürmt, kommt aber nicht durch's Tor weil Tanks ihnen den Weg versperren - quasi ein zweiter, mobiler Wall.
In dem Fall würde Tank im RvR spielen für mich wesentlich mehr Sinn machen als meinetwegen bei DAoC.

LFG - 
Immer wieder heißt es, Gruppen zu finden sei einfacher als in vielen anderen Spielen. Bei PQs oder RvR ist das naheliegend ("BG emain lfm" - "/mememe" - "/invite blablubb"), aber gibt es zum Gruppenfinden Mechanismen, die im Spiel besser integriert sind als meinetwegen bei WoW?

/duel challenge - 
Gibt es einen solchen Befehl? Nach DAoC ist mir das in fast jedem Spiel tierisch auf die Nerven gegangen (denn nur da waren die Leute sensibel genug, um denjenigen vorher wenigstens anzusprechen, ob er denn interesse daran hat).

Tome - 
Okay, neuer Twist des üblichen Questlogs, toll aufgemacht, viele Infos, big whoop ("...wanna fight about it?"). Was macht den Tome so besonders, dass jeder davon schwärmt? Mal abgesehen von Infos, die IMO eher in Richtung "nice to know" (z.B. "wieviele Wölfe hab ich nochmal gekillt? Ach ja, gut dass des den ToK gibt!") gehen. Mir kommt es vor, als sei das einfach nur eine schicke Menü-Aufmachung der üblichen Questjournals, Charstats und Karten - oder steckt da doch etwas mehr hinter als ich dachte?

Trophäen und anderes Gedöns - 
Okay, wir wissen, dass das "Wachsen" der Charaktere nicht implementiert ist, dafür lassen sich Rüstungen aber schön färben (und nach meinen Infos ist es durchaus wieder möglich, wie in DAoC wieder als Papagei herumzulaufen...oder als rosa Zelot). Jetzt war der Mangel an Gesichtern bei der Charerstellung schon ein kleiner Schlag in die Magengrube für mich - aber nicht, dass es wirklich wichtig wäre.
Punkt ist jener: Ist das Trophäensystem wenigstens integriert? Oder ist es bei den schönen Artworks geblieben?

Chickenized - 
Cleveres System, wie ich finde, doch offenbar gibt es Nachteile - Tester haben kritisiert, dass dadurch das Erkunden von niedrigeren Tiers nicht möglich ist. Verstehe ich das Richtig:
Mein Char ist 23 und ich kann nicht zurück ins gesamte Tier 1 Gebiet? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Verwandlung eigentlich dazu gedacht war, Ganking/Griefing zu vermeiden. Mein Rückschluss wäre, dass die Verhuhnisierung erst beim Betreten des RvR Teils des Tiers stattfindet - offenbar ist das wohl nicht so. Korrekt? (Ja/Nein reicht mir völlig ^^)

Bugs gibt's kostenfrei dazu! - 
Was habt ihr für ein Gefühl, was die Bugfreiheit angeht? Wird uns ein weiteres WoW/AoC erspart oder müssen wir uns darauf einstellen, wöchtenliche Fixes herunterladen zu dürfen? Es geht mir nicht um Balancing Probleme (die meist ohnehin konstant korrigiert und dann re-korrigiert und re-korrigiert...werden), sondern kaputte Quests, unerklärbare Abstürze, Schlachten bei 3 fps, fehlende/falsche Tootips, nicht aufgerechnete Boni bei "magischen" Items, Skills ohne technische Wirkung...
Was ich gerne hören möchte ist eine subjektive Einschätzung, ob ich als potentieller Käufer ruhig relativ (!) stressfrei bei Release spielen kann oder ob ich doch lieber noch ein, zwei Monate warten sollte. Und nein, das hat keinen Bezug auf die versprochene Nachlieferung der Städte.

Zum Abschluss: Ich habe mich bemüht, nicht andere MMOs als Vergleich heranzuziehen. Obwohl ich nicht verstehe, weshalb das für manche so ein Problem darstellt - immerhin vergleichen wir mMn nicht Äpfel mit Birnen, sondern Granny Smith mit Golden Delicious. Also bitte seht's mir nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hach, dattich dat no erleem daaf...


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Also das Gruppensuchen ist deshalb so einfach, weil es offene Gruppen gibt, das heisst man sieht oben am bildschirm rand so totenköpfe wenn man auf sie klickt öffnet sich ein fenster welche zeit wie viele gruppen sich in der zone befinden und f+r was PVE oder RVR oder PQ , ja und somit kann man leicht seine gruppe finden je nahc spiel art.

Einige sachen die du frägst heattest du auch schon lange nachlesen koennen.

Das Trophänsystem ist schon realativ lange implementiert aber das doofe ist , die items sind zu klein oder sehen alle gleich aus.... das ist das was mich stört


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

So ich versuchsmal soweit zu beantworten wie ich es aus dem Forum bisher mitbekommen hab, wo ich mir nicht sicher bin dürfen dann die Betatester rann



makkaal schrieb:


> Ich verfolge WAR nun seit geraumer Zeit (stehe seit Dezember 07 auf der Warteliste... naja, man kriegt wohl nicht alles), aber ein paar Dinge haben sich mir auch nach Fall der NDA nicht ganz erschlossen.
> 
> /duel challenge -
> Gibt es einen solchen Befehl? Nach DAoC ist mir das in fast jedem Spiel tierisch auf die Nerven gegangen (denn nur da waren die Leute sensibel genug, um denjenigen vorher wenigstens anzusprechen, ob er denn interesse daran hat).


Duell funktion gibt es, sie ist im moment aber nicht aktiviert, bis die Open Beta beginnt haben sie es vll schon eingefügt, bisher gab es keine.




makkaal schrieb:


> Tome -
> Okay, neuer Twist des üblichen Questlogs, toll aufgemacht, viele Infos, big whoop ("...wanna fight about it?"). Was macht den Tome so besonders, dass jeder davon schwärmt? Mal abgesehen von Infos, die IMO eher in Richtung "nice to know" (z.B. "wieviele Wölfe hab ich nochmal gekillt? Ach ja, gut dass des den ToK gibt!") gehen. Mir kommt es vor, als sei das einfach nur eine schicke Menü-Aufmachung der üblichen Questjournals, Charstats und Karten - oder steckt da doch etwas mehr hinter als ich dachte?


Kennst du dieses, will alles komplett haben, machen, erforschen gefühl, genauso muss sich der Tome anfühlen, wenn du was erschlägst bekommst du Infos dazu, und dann will man halt noch mehr Infos, bekommt dadurch sogar Quests weil man irgendwo was mitbekommen hat. Wenn man zb irgendwo etwas findet oder jemanden belauscht kann man durch hinweise im Tome weitersuchen und bekommt dann sogar eine Quest dazu, ist also nicht so das man einfach hinspaziert und da ploppt die Quest auf.



makkaal schrieb:


> Chickenized -
> Cleveres System, wie ich finde, doch offenbar gibt es Nachteile - Tester haben kritisiert, dass dadurch das Erkunden von niedrigeren Tiers nicht möglich ist. Verstehe ich das Richtig:
> Mein Char ist 23 und ich kann nicht zurück ins gesamte Tier 1 Gebiet? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Verwandlung eigentlich dazu gedacht war, Ganking/Griefing zu vermeiden. Mein Rückschluss wäre, dass die Verhuhnisierung erst beim Betreten des RvR Teils des Tiers stattfindet - offenbar ist das wohl nicht so. Korrekt? (Ja/Nein reicht mir völlig ^^)


Tja und genau da liegt der Hund begraben, es ist richtig was du schreibts, auf Normalen(Core) Servern wird man in ein Huhn verwandelt sobald man in ein niedrigeres Gebiet läuft und RvR gefläggt ist/wird, zwecks Gankerschutz. Nur auf Open RvR Servern ist man das die ganze zeit :/, und somit wird man eigentlich komplett ausgesperrt auch aus den PvE Gebieten



makkaal schrieb:


> Was ich gerne hören möchte ist eine subjektive Einschätzung, ob ich als potentieller Käufer ruhig relativ (!) stressfrei bei Release spielen kann oder ob ich doch lieber noch ein, zwei Monate warten sollte. Und nein, das hat keinen Bezug auf die versprochene Nachlieferung der Städte.
> 
> Zum Abschluss: Ich habe mich bemüht, nicht andere MMOs als Vergleich heranzuziehen. Obwohl ich nicht verstehe, weshalb das für manche so ein Problem darstellt - immerhin vergleichen wir mMn nicht Äpfel mit Birnen, sondern Granny Smith mit Golden Delicious. Also bitte seht's mir nach
> 
> ...



Hoffe ich hab ein kleinwenig helfen können auch wenn es nur knapp die hälfte der Fragen ist.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Hab selber net Beta gespielt aber die meisten Fragen wurden schon mehrfach beantwortet daher fass ich mal bissi zusammen.

Äxte und andere Waffen
Generell hast du recht, dass jede Klasse nur eine Waffe tragen kann (1h oder 2h bei manchen). Gibt aber auch waffen die zwar klassentypisch sind aber anders aussehen. zB ne Axt die aussieht wie nen Hammer. Bei Chosen und oder Black orc solls sogar so sein, dass seine waffe standartmäßig immer wieder anders aussieht aber da bin ich mir net wirklich sicher nur einmal gelesen.

Healender Tank
Da sei mal beruhigt. zum einen soll zu anfang der Healer bei den beiden Rassen auch kein schlechter Tank sein und zum anderen wird es viele Tanks geben die sich extra in diese Gebiete begeben werden, weil man da einfach mehr gebraucht wird. (werde auch dazugehören)

Kollisonsabfrage
soll immo noch net so gut laufen bzw es gibt zu wenig situationen, wo das wirklich ausgenutzt werden kann und zu viele situationen wo einen das selbst behindert in grp aber überflüssig ist das auf keinen

LFG
Tja meine Lieblingsinovation. Nichts ist mit rumyellen! Einfach selbst nach ner Gruppe suchen per Tool, die das selbe macht wie man selber es will und von sich aus joinen!!! Guck am besten mal per sufu um genaueres darüber zu lesen.

Duel
Edit (von vorredner übernommen) Duell funktion gibt es, sie ist im moment aber nicht aktiviert, bis die Open Beta beginnt haben sie es vll schon eingefügt, bisher gab es keine.

Tome
eine sache die du nicht aufgeführt hast ist zum Beispiel, dass der Tome deine Geschichte erzählt, da so ziemlichalles was du in war machst im Tome festgehlaten wird. Und das Teil soll sich irgendwie lebendig anfühlen, da es sich ständig weiterentwickelt. 

Trophies
Sind integriert und genau sovielfältig wie versprochen

Dat Huhn
mit 23 gilt das net nur für T1 sondern auch schon für T2. Huhn gild nur wenn du RvR flagged bist. Ist wiederum von serverart abhängig. Pve gebiet betreten auf core server bedeutet also nicht gleich huhn. auch dazu gibts viele infos hier.

Bugs
Hört sich so an als wäre es in nem normalen Maß für MMO release verhältnisse.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Chosen kann Schwert/Axt tragen (1 hand + Zweihand)
Blackork hat nur "choppas" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen, da gibts aber (glaube ich...kenne es nur von Quest rewards, welche ich nicht holte)zwei Arten wie Schwert/Axt.

PQs ohne Tank.....nur mit enormer masse zum umzergen...der Drache am Ende der ersten DE PQ = ohne Tank = Hi Bob (um mal bei dem schönen WoW Vergleich zu bleiben)

Ja das mit dem Tank-Wall ginge, wenn man es machen würde^^ (Sind nur meist die Spieler zu dumm/unerfahren)


Gruppensuche:

Links unter das Charbild klicken.  "Spielername (2/6) 1 Min  PQ  <-----diese Gruppe besteht aus 2 Spielern die sich in unmittelbarer Nähe aufhalten und eine PQ machen = draufklicken = du bist dabei.

keine Duell...wozu auch bringt gar nichts...Konterklasse hebelt dich sowiso aus.

Tome gibt bei ausreichend freigespielten Einträgen Boni....Taktiken/Titel


Mangel an Gesichtern.....wird ständig erweitert....hat sich in ein paar Wochen schon viel getan---->dürfte gut sein wenns im gleichen Tempo weitergeht.


Bugs.....WoW Release hatte mehr Bugs. Für ein neues Spiel mit 3 Jahren Entwicklungszeit....kann man nicht meckern. Im direkten Vergleich zu Vanguard was Release Bugs angeht.....Vanguard war die Hölle.

Wirkliche Quest Bugs hatte ich 3 gefunden (Quest nicht abgebbar)
Pathing dürfte bei den Keeps das nervigste Problem sein....ist aber nicht immer vorhanden.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Tja und genau da liegt der Hund begraben, es ist richtig was du schreibts, auf Normalen(Core) Servern wird man in ein Huhn verwandelt sobald man in ein niedrigeres Gebiet läuft und RvR gefläggt ist/wird, zwecks Gankerschutz. Nur auf Open RvR Servern ist man das die ganze zeit :/, und somit wird man eigentlich komplett ausgesperrt auch aus den PvE Gebieten



Ähm bin eigentlich der meinung gut informiert zu sein. Hab ich nu wirklich alles verstanden oder stimmt das mit den Pve gebieten net, was Vermillion da nu gesagt hat?


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Ähm bin eigentlich der meinung gut informiert zu sein. Hab ich nu wirklich alles verstanden oder stimmt das mit den Pve gebieten net, was Vermillion da nu gesagt hat?




Momentan wäre es so. Siehe mein Zitat oben von Josh Drescher--->The easyest way would be....ist schon in der Überlegung.


----------



## f1nwe (27. August 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Äxte, Äxte, überall Äxte (und ein paar Hämmer) -
> Bei Zelot, Sigmarpriester und Hexenjäger habe ich Verständnis dafür, dass sie klassenspezifisch Waffen nutzen. Aber kann ich meinen Chosen mit einem Schwert ausstatten oder meinen Black Orc mit einem Knüppel zuschlagen lassen? Es geht mir nur um die Illusion der Wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Illusion der Wahl ist dir nicht gegönnt, es gibt nur Klassenspezifische Waffen.



makkaal schrieb:


> Wenn der Heiler wieder tankt -
> Habt ihr Dunkelelfen und Imperium gespielt? Wie läuft es da gerade Anfangs ohne die wohl notwendigen Tanks?
> Des öfteren habe ich gelesen, dass PQs gerade Anfangs ausgesprochen schwer zu bewältigen seien, es sei denn, es erbarmt sich ein Swordmaster/Ironbreaker oder Chosen/Black Orc, sich in besagten Gebieten herumzutreiben. Was sind eure Erfahrungen damit?



Dazu kommt noch, dass die DE nur den Jünger als Heiler haben. Die Tanks aus den anderen Gebieten sollten gleich noch ein paar Fernkampfheiler mitbringen ansonsten sind die PQs nur mit grosser Überzahl zu schaffen.



makkaal schrieb:


> Kollisionsabfrage -
> Wie ich öfters gehört und wohl auch gesehen habe, führt WAR ein System dazu. Ist das nach Euren Erfahrungen spielerisch/taktisch nutzbar? Beispiel: Keepsiege, Angreifer stürmt, kommt aber nicht durch's Tor weil Tanks ihnen den Weg versperren - quasi ein zweiter, mobiler Wall.
> In dem Fall würde Tank im RvR spielen für mich wesentlich mehr Sinn machen als meinetwegen bei DAoC.



Das mit dem Wall aus Tanks funktioniert, hab schon miterlebt wie 3 Tanks die Burgtür dicht gemacht haben.

Auf der anderen Seite nervt es aber auch extrem wenn Leute der eigenen Fraktion in Türen oder an Treppen stehenbleiben, dann kommt dort auch niemand mehr durch.



makkaal schrieb:


> /duel challenge -
> Gibt es einen solchen Befehl? Nach DAoC ist mir das in fast jedem Spiel tierisch auf die Nerven gegangen (denn nur da waren die Leute sensibel genug, um denjenigen vorher wenigstens anzusprechen, ob er denn interesse daran hat).



nein



makkaal schrieb:


> Trophäen und anderes Gedöns -
> Okay, wir wissen, dass das "Wachsen" der Charaktere nicht implementiert ist, dafür lassen sich Rüstungen aber schön färben (und nach meinen Infos ist es durchaus wieder möglich, wie in DAoC wieder als Papagei herumzulaufen...oder als rosa Zelot). Jetzt war der Mangel an Gesichtern bei der Charerstellung schon ein kleiner Schlag in die Magengrube für mich - aber nicht, dass es wirklich wichtig wäre.
> Punkt ist jener: Ist das Trophäensystem wenigstens integriert? Oder ist es bei den schönen Artworks geblieben?



Es gibt sie, ob sie wirklich gut aussehen, darüber lässt sich streiten.



makkaal schrieb:


> Chickenized -
> Cleveres System, wie ich finde, doch offenbar gibt es Nachteile - Tester haben kritisiert, dass dadurch das Erkunden von niedrigeren Tiers nicht möglich ist. Verstehe ich das Richtig:
> Mein Char ist 23 und ich kann nicht zurück ins gesamte Tier 1 Gebiet? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Verwandlung eigentlich dazu gedacht war, Ganking/Griefing zu vermeiden. Mein Rückschluss wäre, dass die Verhuhnisierung erst beim Betreten des RvR Teils des Tiers stattfindet - offenbar ist das wohl nicht so. Korrekt? (Ja/Nein reicht mir völlig ^^)



nein, wirst erst im RvR Gebiet zum Huhn, aber wie es auf den Open RvR Servern aussehen wird weis noch keiner.



makkaal schrieb:


> Bugs gibt's kostenfrei dazu! -
> Was habt ihr für ein Gefühl, was die Bugfreiheit angeht? Wird uns ein weiteres WoW/AoC erspart oder müssen wir uns darauf einstellen, wöchtenliche Fixes herunterladen zu dürfen? Es geht mir nicht um Balancing Probleme (die meist ohnehin konstant korrigiert und dann re-korrigiert und re-korrigiert...werden), sondern kaputte Quests, unerklärbare Abstürze, Schlachten bei 3 fps, fehlende/falsche Tootips, nicht aufgerechnete Boni bei "magischen" Items, Skills ohne technische Wirkung...
> Was ich gerne hören möchte ist eine subjektive Einschätzung, ob ich als potentieller Käufer ruhig relativ (!) stressfrei bei Release spielen kann oder ob ich doch lieber noch ein, zwei Monate warten sollte. Und nein, das hat keinen Bezug auf die versprochene Nachlieferung der Städte.



Im Moment gab es noch haufenweise Bugs, am schlimmesten die ständigen Abstürze des Clients. Aber auch kleinere Sachen die schon Ewigkeiten bekannt sind.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Momentan wäre es so. Siehe mein Zitat oben von Josh Drescher--->The easyest way would be....ist schon in der Überlegung.



Ah ne hat sich schon erledigt. hatte einfach vermillion falsch verstanden. dachte der letzte Satz also das komplette ausperren bezog sich auf die Core Server.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Der Post ist schon weg auf den sich der hier bezog.


----------



## Dilan (27. August 2008)

hehe ok, die nasen dürfen hier ihren misst verzapfen von dem nichtmal die Hälfte Stimmt, und mein Post wird gelöscht ...


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> hehe ok, die nasen dürfen hier ihren misst verzapfen von dem nichtmal die Hälfte Stimmt, und mein Post wird gelöscht ...



Magst jetzt mal endlich sagen wovon du da redest?


----------



## Dilan (27. August 2008)

lies dir die antworten von f1new durch. 2 mal die Hälfte von dem was er schreibt ist schlicht Falsch. Nicht zuletzt weil diese Fragen 100 mal beantwortet wurden, auch noch im selben Threat, und dann verzapft man eben trotzdem sein Falschen misst rum.


----------



## Pente (27. August 2008)

Im Grunde ist das Prinzip des Threads sehr simpel: jemand stellt eine Frage und ein Betatester antwortet darauf. Postings wie "XY verzapft nur müll" sind da weniger förderlich zumal du nicht sagst was deiner Meinung nach falsch ist und wie es denn richtig sein müsste. Somit ist dein Post eigentlich nur Spamm und hat hier nichts verloren.

Klar könnt ihr auf Antworten anderer User eingehen und dazu eure Meinung posten dann macht das aber bitte sinnvoll und für alle nachvollziehbar. Postings die einfach nur besagen, dass ihr der Meinung seid, dass der Poster vor euch nicht Recht hat helfen niemandem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (27. August 2008)

Wenn der Heiler wieder tankt - 
Habt ihr Dunkelelfen und Imperium gespielt? Wie läuft es da gerade Anfangs ohne die wohl notwendigen Tanks?
Des öfteren habe ich gelesen, dass PQs gerade Anfangs ausgesprochen schwer zu bewältigen seien, es sei denn, es erbarmt sich ein Swordmaster/Ironbreaker oder Chosen/Black Orc, sich in besagten Gebieten herumzutreiben. Was sind eure Erfahrungen damit?

Dazu kommt noch, dass die DE nur den Jünger als Heiler haben. Die Tanks aus den anderen Gebieten sollten gleich noch ein paar Fernkampfheiler mitbringen ansonsten sind die PQs nur mit grosser Überzahl zu schaffen.

Stimmt nicht, der Jünger packt das ganz Gut, wenns mehrere sind sowieso. Ausserdem Was ist ein "Fernkampfheiler " oO



/duel challenge - 
Gibt es einen solchen Befehl? Nach DAoC ist mir das in fast jedem Spiel tierisch auf die Nerven gegangen (denn nur da waren die Leute sensibel genug, um denjenigen vorher wenigstens anzusprechen, ob er denn interesse daran hat). 

nein

Stimmt auch nicht. Den Befehl gibts es, er war/ist bisher nur nicht Aktiviert. Ob er mit Release oder Später kommt ist allerdings bisher nicht bekannt.



Chickenized - 
Cleveres System, wie ich finde, doch offenbar gibt es Nachteile - Tester haben kritisiert, dass dadurch das Erkunden von niedrigeren Tiers nicht möglich ist. Verstehe ich das Richtig:
Mein Char ist 23 und ich kann nicht zurück ins gesamte Tier 1 Gebiet? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Verwandlung eigentlich dazu gedacht war, Ganking/Griefing zu vermeiden. Mein Rückschluss wäre, dass die Verhuhnisierung erst beim Betreten des RvR Teils des Tiers stattfindet - offenbar ist das wohl nicht so. Korrekt? (Ja/Nein reicht mir völlig ^^)

nein, wirst erst im RvR Gebiet zum Huhn, aber wie es auf den Open RvR Servern aussehen wird weis noch keiner.

Auch nur halb korrekt. Natürlich ist bekannt wie es auf den Open Servern aussehen wird. Dort wirst du überall in den Kleineren T gebieten zum huhn, weil du auch im "PvE" gebiet dauerhaft PvP geflaged bist.



Nur um mal 3 bsp. Raus zu nehmen. Also wenn schon Posten, dann bitte Wahrheiten oder man lässt es sein.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Auch nur halb korrekt. Natürlich ist bekannt wie es auf den Open Servern aussehen wird. Dort wirst du überall in den Kleineren T gebieten zum huhn, weil du auch im "PvE" gebiet dauerhaft PvP geflaged bist.



Sorry, hier muss ich disagree drunterschreiben...man weiss eben noch nicht, wie das Chicken - Regelwerk auf OpenRvR Servern aussehen wird...in einem Recent Interview gab MjB bekannt, dass man in der PO Beta 3 bis 4 verschiedene Varianten des Open RvR Regelments testen wird (insbesondere in Bezug auf Huhn oder  nicht Huhn) und dann entscheidet. (= sie haben selbst noch keine Ahnung wie es sein wird)

So, ich hab auch gleich eine Frage, sonst hätte der Post hier gar keinen Sinn, und wer weiss, vielleicht hilft es, das Gerücht loszuwerden, ich wäre in der Beta gewesen wenn ich hier mal poste(...mir gehen die diesbezüglichen PM Frageb auf den Wecker *g*)

Also, @ die Betatester, oder sonst jemanden der es beantworten kann: 

1. Wie hoch ist die Anzahl der einem Char zur Verfügung stehenden maximalen Aktionspunkte? 
2. Ist diese Anzahl für alle Klassen gleich oder gibt es da Unterschiede?
3. Wie schnell regenerieren sie sich (ungefähre angabe in AP/sek)
4. Gibt es in der Regenerationsgeschwindigkeit Klassenunterschiede (nicht auf Fertigkeiten bezogen)
5. Gibt es in der Regenerationsgeschwindigkeit Unterschiede inCombat und OutOfCombat?
6. Regenerieren sie sich Kontinuierlich oder in Ticks? (Ticks = Wie die Energie eines WoW Schurken)

Jo, ds wärs einstweilen...ich bitte um Antworten *g*


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Hiermit lege ich mein Amt als 1. Vorsitzender des Sorzzara-Fanclubs nieder, da er offensichtlich doch nicht allwissend ist.

Schweinerrei ich will mein Geld zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soweit ich weiß verhält sich das regenerieren wie bei schurkenenergie *mal gelesen hab*


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> 1. Wie hoch ist die Anzahl der einem Char zur Verfügung stehenden maximalen Aktionspunkte?
> 2. Ist diese Anzahl für alle Klassen gleich oder gibt es da Unterschiede?
> 3. Wie schnell regenerieren sie sich (ungefähre angabe in AP/sek)
> 4. Gibt es in der Regenerationsgeschwindigkeit Klassenunterschiede (nicht auf Fertigkeiten bezogen)
> ...


1. 250
2. Für alle gleich.
3. Öhm, geschätzt 50 in 2 Sekunden, wobei Aktionen die AP-Regen stoppen.
4. Nein.
5. Nein.
6. Ticks

Es gibt im übrigen noch Items mit +AP Regeneration. +10 AP Regen zum Beispiel. Pro Tick also 10 AP mehr als üblich.


----------



## Dilan (27. August 2008)

Nachtrag:

Die AP steigen mit dem lvl. Also 250 Max AP auf lvl 40 Aktuell.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Danke Lari 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann noch gleich eine Frage zum Punkt 3: Wie lange dauert es, bis nach einer Aktion dir Regeneration wieder einsetzt? 

@ Nerimos: Siehst du, genau dieses Gerücht meinte ich ^^


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

@ Dilan: Du bist auch nicht gerade mit Wissen bekleckert worden, oder?
Von Level 1 - 40: 250 AP.

@ Sorzzara: Mit Ende des Global Cooldowns. Also wer angriffe, oder im Falle eines Healers Heals spammt wird ooAP gehen und für ein paar Sekunden nicht casten/angreifen können. Das System wird dadurch aber nicht "hakelig".


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Um das ganze hier zu komplettieren sei noch gesagt, dass es Fähigkeiten gibt die die AP beeinflussen (meine damit net, dass Fähigkeiten AP verbrauchen).


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Um das ganze hier zu komplettieren sei noch gesagt, dass es Fähigkeiten gibt die die AP beeinflussen (meine damit net, dass Fähigkeiten AP verbrauchen).



Beispiel Chosen Moralfähigkeit 1. 

Bai Aktivierung 600 dmg und volles AP regg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöner finaler Angriff und gleich weiter zum nächsten Feind.....


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Wehe du setzt das auf dem Schlachtfeld nicht schön brav zum Schutze der Healer ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aiSca (27. August 2008)

Hi,

mein frage ist, wie das mit den Item´s ist? Sind die Gebdunden? Oder kann man die auch an andere Chars weitergeben etc.?


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Ich fänd es klasse, wenn einige Beta Tester mal eine Liste zusammenfassen könnten, welche Klassen mit welchem Skill als Tank, Heiler und DD geeignet sind. Damit meine ich also alle 20 Klassen inkl. deren drei verschiedenen Ability Trees. Am Ende könnten wir dies vielleicht zu einem Sticky zusammenfassen, so dass jeder ungefähr weiß, welche Klasse wofür geeignet ist. Wenn es bei einer Klasse Unstimmigkeiten gibt, wie z.B. beim Jünger des Khaine, der zwar als Heilerklasse deklariert ist, jedoch auch Schaden austeilen kann, so wird er zum Hybride. Manche Klassen sind mit Skill im Ability Tree 1 vielleicht eine Heilerklasse, mit Skill im Tree 2 vielleicht eher DD oder Supporter. Deshalb der Einbezug der drei Ability Trees. Dabei sollte es sich immer auf einen voll ausgebauten Tree beziehen.

Als Beispiel gebe ich mal vor:

Hexenkriegerin (DD):
Bei ihr kann man wohl mit Skill in allen drei Trees sagen, dass sei eine reine DD ist.

Hexenjäger (DD):
Auch bei ihm sehe ich in allen drei Trees einen reinen DD.

Sicherlich gibt es aber auch Klassen die mit "Skill A" beispielsweise eine gute Tank Klasse wären, mit "Skill B" jedoch eher als DDler zu gebrauchen wären. Hier sind nun die Beta Tester aufgerufen ihre Ehrfahrung zu posten.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja einen guide für alle Klassen zusammenzutragen.
______________________________________________________________________________

Vielleicht kann man das in folgende Kategorien einteilen:

1. Heiler (damit sind alle Klassen gemeint die wirklich für den Gruppen Heal geeignet sind und auch entsprechende Skill Möglichkeiten haben)

2. Damage Dealer (damit sind alle Klassen gemeint, die sehr hohen Schaden machen)

3. Tank (damit sind alle Klassen gemeint, die sehr hohen Schaden auffangen können)

4. Hybride (damit sind alle anderen Klassen gemeint, die entweder Heilen und gleichzeitig Schaden machen können oder aber in keine der oberen Kategorien hineinpassen)


Als Unterstützung hilft vielleicht auch der Career Builder auf: http://www.wardb.com
Tools / Career Bulider


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

aiSca schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein frage ist, wie das mit den Item´s ist? Sind die Gebdunden? Oder kann man die auch an andere Chars weitergeben etc.?



Hoffe dieses Bild beantwortet dir deine Frage:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wie du siehst, steht in der 4ten Zeile: "Bind on Equip" ... also kannst du ein ähnliches Itemsystem wie in WoW von den Bindungen her erwarten.

Softcake, diese Frage ist relativ..unnötig, da die Ausrichtung diesbezüglich ohnehin durch den zugehörigen Archetyp der Klasse festgesetzt ist. Ein Schamane der zb. Gork skillt, verstärkt zwar seine dmg Spells, bleibt aber trotzdem im dmg weit...wirklich WEIT unterhalb dessen, was zb eine Sorceress erreichen kann...und bleibt dennoch ein Healer.

Die Aufgabe des Archetyps lässt sich nicht verändern...nur die Art WIE er seine Aufgabe erfüllt kann durch die Masterys variiert werden. Ein Gork Schamane wird öfter auf seine dmg Spells zurückgreifen, um Mork WAAAAGH! für seine Healspells aufzubauen, während ein Mork Schamane auch gut als reiner Standback Healer arbeiten kann, und die spezielle fmg/healmechanik getrost aussen vor lasen kann, und trotzdem effizient healt (ALlerdings hat er nicht das Schadenspotential eines Gorkers)


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es aber auch Klassen die mit "Skill A" beispielsweise eine gute Tank Klasse wären, mit "Skill B" jedoch eher als DDler zu gebrauchen wären. Hier sind nun die Beta Tester aufgerufen ihre Ehrfahrung zu posten.
> Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja einen guide für alle Klassen zusammenzutragen.


Ab hier hat sich das ganze schon erledigt. Gibt es nicht.

Ist wohl DER Umgewöhnungsfaktor schlechthin für einen WAR Neuling. 
Es ist tatsächlich so, das man nicht vom Archetypkonzept wegskillen kann.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

@ Softcake: Das ist unnötig.
Ein HEiler wird auch ein Heiler bleiben.
Genauso wie ein Tank ein Tank bleiben wird. Wenn ich im RvR Tanks mit Zweihändern seh weiß ich, dass die als letztes Ziel meiner Gruppe sind, da sie die Gruppe nicht so stark supporten können wie ein richtig gespielter Tank.
Möchtegern DDs sind mir aber mmer willkommen, leichtes Futter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aiSca (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hoffe dieses Bild beantwortet dir deine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, ok alles klar vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber immer hin Bind on Equip, sprich man kann wenn es nicht gebraucht wird immernoch weitergeben etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich fänd es klasse, wenn einige Beta Tester mal eine Liste zusammenfassen könnten, welche Klassen mit welchem Skill als Tank, Heiler und DD geeignet sind. Damit meine ich also alle 20 Klassen inkl. deren drei verschiedenen Ability Trees. Am Ende könnten wir dies vielleicht zu einem Sticky zusammenfassen, so dass jeder ungefähr weiß, welche Klasse wofür geeignet ist. Wenn es bei einer Klasse Unstimmigkeiten gibt, wie z.B. beim Jünger des Khaine, der zwar als Heilerklasse deklariert ist, jedoch auch Schaden austeilen kann, so wird er zum Hybride. Manche Klassen sind mit Skill im Ability Tree 1 vielleicht eine Heilerklasse, mit Skill im Tree 2 vielleicht eher DD oder Supporter. Deshalb der Einbezug der drei Ability Trees. Dabei sollte es sich immer auf einen voll ausgebauten Tree beziehen.
> 
> Als Beispiel gebe ich mal vor:
> 
> ...



Ich machs mal kurz:
Archetyp -> deine Kategorie
-----------------------------------
Tank -> Tank
Ranged-DD -> DD
Melee-DD -> DD
Heiler -> Heiler

So...
Enttäuscht?
Egal, ganz im Ernst es gab jede menge diskussionen dadrüber und die meisten führten dazu, dass viele glaubten nen tank kann nen dd sein oder nen heiler. Heiler und tank können aber nie die rolle eines DD übernehmen auch wenn sie durch die meisterschaften mehr oder weniger schaden machen können aber net mehr als nen eigentlicher DD.

Wenn man das machen würde, was du verlangst würde das nur dazu führen, dass wieder 90% der Leute glauben Heiler und Tanks können DD sein.

net böse sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

aiSca schrieb:


> Ah, ok alles klar vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort smile.gif
> Aber immer hin Bind on Equip, sprich man kann wenn es nicht gebraucht wird immernoch weitergeben etc. wink.gif



Gern geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig...BoE eben, brauchst dus, legs an, brauchstes nicht, verkaufs/verschenks.

Und im Umkehrschluss kannst du auch davon ausgehen, wenns BoEs gibt, wirds auch BoPs geben...sonst hätte ein extra Hinweisen darauf dass es BoE ist ja keinen Sinn =)


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und im Umkehrschluss kannst du auch davon ausgehen, wenns BoEs gibt, wirds auch BoPs geben...sonst hätte ein extra Hinweisen darauf dass es BoE ist ja keinen Sinn =)


Hm, zur Differnezierung von ungebundenen Dingen zum Beispiel?
Aber ok, es gibt auch Bind on Pickup.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

3 Wege Logiken sind fies, das übersteigt so kurz nach dem Aufstehen das, was mein Gehirn sich antun will...aber okay, du hast Recht.

Ich füge noch an, dass der Schluss auf BoP sich ebenfalls auf die käuflichen Renown Items stützte, gäbe es keine BoP Items, wären diese ja tradebar, und das Renown - System würde Itemtechnisch ausgehebelt werden...da ein HighRenown Spieler jeden seiner Klasse mit Items versorgen könnte. Habe ich dich jetzt logisch gesehen befriedigt Lari? ^^


----------



## f1nwe (27. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Wenn der Heiler wieder tankt -
> Habt ihr Dunkelelfen und Imperium gespielt? Wie läuft es da gerade Anfangs ohne die wohl notwendigen Tanks?
> Des öfteren habe ich gelesen, dass PQs gerade Anfangs ausgesprochen schwer zu bewältigen seien, es sei denn, es erbarmt sich ein Swordmaster/Ironbreaker oder Chosen/Black Orc, sich in besagten Gebieten herumzutreiben. Was sind eure Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> ...



Einen PQ Helden, der auf mehrere Gruppen ausgelegt ist tankt kein Jünger so einfach weg. Wenn du nicht weist was ein Fernkampfheiler ist, dann such bitte mal im Beta Forum nach diesem Begriff, gibt 80 Hits, also bin ich wohl nicht der einzige, der diesen Begriff verwendet.

Falls dir das noch nicht reicht: Ein Quote von Sterntaler aus dem Forum:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wir möchten hier euer Feedback zum Erzmagier hören, dem Fernkampfheiler der Hochelfen. Bitte behaltet im Hinterkopf, dass die Entwicklung und Balance dieser Karriere noch lange nicht abgeschlossen ist. Wir erwarten Probleme und brauchen euer Feedback, um die Klasse fertigzustellen.
> 
> Wenn ihr Feedback postet, sollte es eure Stufe und (wenn möglich) die Stufe der Monster, gegen die ihr kämpft, enthalten. Bitte verzichtet auf Feedback zu Feedback und respektiert die Meinung anderer.





> /duel challenge -
> Gibt es einen solchen Befehl? Nach DAoC ist mir das in fast jedem Spiel tierisch auf die Nerven gegangen (denn nur da waren die Leute sensibel genug, um denjenigen vorher wenigstens anzusprechen, ob er denn interesse daran hat).
> 
> nein
> ...



Er war sogar schonmal aktiviert und man konnte Duelle machen, da es bei dem WAR Karrieren System aber total unsinnig ist, wird er wohl nicht wieder aktiviert.



> Chickenized -
> Cleveres System, wie ich finde, doch offenbar gibt es Nachteile - Tester haben kritisiert, dass dadurch das Erkunden von niedrigeren Tiers nicht möglich ist. Verstehe ich das Richtig:
> Mein Char ist 23 und ich kann nicht zurück ins gesamte Tier 1 Gebiet? Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass die Verwandlung eigentlich dazu gedacht war, Ganking/Griefing zu vermeiden. Mein Rückschluss wäre, dass die Verhuhnisierung erst beim Betreten des RvR Teils des Tiers stattfindet - offenbar ist das wohl nicht so. Korrekt? (Ja/Nein reicht mir völlig ^^)
> 
> ...




Gut dann sag mir wie lange hast du, das Open RvR Regelwerk schon getestet ? Wie wars denn auf dem Open RvR bisher ? Die Beta in der ich war hatte noch keinen Server in dem dieses Regelwerk angewendet wurde, also weis ausser den Devs auch noch keiner wie es wirklich sein wird.




> Nur um mal 3 bsp. Raus zu nehmen. Also wenn schon Posten, dann bitte Wahrheiten oder man lässt es sein.



Wenn schon Klugscheissen, dann bitte selber vorher informieren.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Alles wird gut. 

zur ersten Frage: gefragt war, ob der Nahkampfheiler das tanken zu Anfang! packen würde. Und da hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen, dass das kein prob sei.

Weiterhin erledigt sich das eh, weil genug Tanks in die Tanklosen gebiete überwandern werden *behaupt*


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Ich machs mal kurz:
> Archetyp -> deine Kategorie
> -----------------------------------
> Tank -> Tank
> ...



Ok, soweit verstanden. Aber was soll bitte der Jünger des Khaine sein? Ein Heiler ist er nicht, denn er kann nicht genauso gut heilen wie echte Heilklassen. Und ein DD ist er auch nicht, denn er macht viel weniger Schaden als die reinen DD Klassen. Deshalb wollte ich das mal gerne aufgelistet haben welche Klasse welchen Job hat sozusagen. Genau das wollte ich damit nämlich vermeiden, dass am Ende dann Leute ankommen, die von ihrem Skill keine Ahnung haben und sich als DDs anpreisen, obwohl sie keine sind.


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Jünger des Khaine ist ein Front-Heiler, der schnelle Group-Heals hat. Zum Beispiel. Aber das jetzt alles "zusammenzufassen" wäre mir zu viel Arbeit.
Man kann ja ausprobieren, was die Klassen können, man muss ja nicht alles wissen zu Release.
Find ja schon die Leute komisch, die jetzt schon anfangen zu skillen ;D


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Jünger des Khaine ist ein Front-Heiler, der schnelle Group-Heals hat. Zum Beispiel. Aber das jetzt alles "zusammenzufassen" wäre mir zu viel Arbeit.
> Man kann ja ausprobieren, was die Klassen können, man muss ja nicht alles wissen zu Release.
> Find ja schon die Leute komisch, die jetzt schon anfangen zu skillen ;D



Naja, das ist nur Vorbereitung und Vorfreude sozusagen. Sich mit einem Spiel jetzt schon auseinaderzusetzen, was in nem Monat erscheint ist doch Ok find ich. Und vielleicht auch ein bisschen die Gefahr etliche Klassen durchprobieren zu müssen bis man endlich die richtige gefunden hat.... ich bin faul...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und gäbe es einen männlichen Hexenkrieger bräucht ich mich damit gar nicht auseinander zu setzen... aber nein...


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Wollt ihr mich verarscheN? Jünger des Kain ist die einzigste healer klasse die mich anspricht und der macht mehr DMG als ein Schami wie ich finde, als ich ihn ausgiebing im RVR getestet hab , war es übel kickass mit einem Gruppenabsorg auf die gegner zu rennen und gleichzeitig gruppen HOT zuverteilen, also gruppen technisch heilt er übel hammer und der dmg ist auch gut.

Also wenn ich hier lese er kann nicht heilen, er kann nicht DMG machen , sorry leute wir sind hier nicht bei wow das ist kein Schamane oder kein Dudu... das ist War...

Ich bin ein überzeugter Jünger und werde ihn auch zu Release spielen. Der rockt einfach.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (27. August 2008)

*edit*

ich bin eindeutig zu langsam im posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mich verarscheN? Jünger des Kain ist die einzigste healer klasse die mich anspricht und der macht mehr DMG als ein Schami wie ich finde, als ich ihn ausgiebing im RVR getestet hab , war es übel kickass mit einem Gruppenabsorg auf die gegner zu rennen und gleichzeitig gruppen HOT zuverteilen, also gruppen technisch heilt er übel hammer und der dmg ist auch gut.
> 
> Also wenn ich hier lese er kann nicht heilen, er kann nicht DMG machen , sorry leute wir sind hier nicht bei wow das ist kein Schamane oder kein Dudu... das ist War...
> 
> Ich bin ein überzeugter Jünger und werde ihn auch zu Release spielen. Der rockt einfach.




Ich wollte den auch gern spielen. Bloß haben mir viele Kommentare bzgl. der macht keinen Schaden im Vergleich zu nem DD, die Vorfreude am Jünger wieder vermiest. Ist ja auch verständlich, dass er nicht viel austeilt. Schließelich kann er sich selbst heilen. Auch wenn es nur kleine Heals sind. ich schätze den Jünger eher als Gruppen Supporter ein, der allein jedoch nicht viel reißen kann, steht er beispielsweise nem Hexenjäger gegenüber.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Alleine bin ich NUR im PVE, RVR wär ich nie alleine, also geh ich von meiner Situation aus, RVR heisst für mich supporten, PVE heisst für mich DMG , und da hab ich vo nallen heiller das gefühl gehabt ich mache viel viel Mehr dmg (PVE!!!!!!!) Wo anderst ist mir der DMG egal. Und so macht es mir spass und obs anderst ist ist mir egal, ich finde es so deshalb spiele ich ihn.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Alleine bin ich NUR im PVE, RVR wär ich nie alleine, also geh ich von meiner Situation aus, RVR heisst für mich supporten, PVE heisst für mich DMG , und da hab ich vo nallen heiller das gefühl gehabt ich mache viel viel Mehr dmg (PVE!!!!!!!) Wo anderst ist mir der DMG egal. Und so macht es mir spass und obs anderst ist ist mir egal, ich finde es so deshalb spiele ich ihn.




Ist soweit ja auch voll Ok, wenn Du ihn als Heiler spielst. Bloß dann fehlt den D11en meiner Meinung nach einfach der männliche Melee. Und das find ich sehr schade...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ich wollte den auch gern spielen. Bloß haben mir viele Kommentare bzgl. der macht keinen Schaden im Vergleich zu nem DD, die Vorfreude am Jünger wieder vermiest. Ist ja auch verständlich, dass er nicht viel austeilt. Schließelich kann er sich selbst heilen. Auch wenn es nur kleine Heals sind. ich schätze den Jünger eher als Gruppen Supporter ein, der allein jedoch nicht viel reißen kann, steht er beispielsweise nem Hexenjäger gegenüber.



Alleine wirst du wohl maximal im PvE irgendwas reißen können <- VERMUTUNG!
Im RvR ist eben die Gruppe/Warband was auch immer dafür da alles zusammen und am leben zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Ich bin ein überzeugter Jünger und werde ihn auch zu Release spielen. Der rockt einfach.


Bin ich auch aber vll hast du ihn etwa so gespielt wie man ihn spielen sollte, oder du hast ihn gespielt bevor er in der Beta generft wurde, oder hab ich da was verpasst, im moment soll ja noch der Siggi etwas imba sein, aber ansonsten soll es passen.

Und ich spiele ihn nicht damit ich überragend Schaden machen kann, ich will Heilen und was nocht wichtiger ist, ich will den Feind derart Debuffen können das er daran erstickt.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Ich hab ihn am Sonntag das letzte mal gespielt. 
Und nerf kann es noch garnicht geben, da die klassen nicht final sind. Nach release kann man meines erachtens erst von nerf reden.
Den vor Release ist alles noch am Testen und am Entwickeln.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Wenn man das alles so liest, besteht das Spiel nur aus Zergerei ohne Ende...
Mit anderen Worten, mach Dir nen Ranged DD und alles wird gut...

Es kommt nie zu einem 1 on 1? Battlegrounds gibt es nicht? Bzw. dort wird dann auch nur gezergt? 
Und pve ist nur der lästige Weg zum finalen RvR Zerg?

Klingt spannend...


----------



## Lari (27. August 2008)

Wen man zergen will, ja, dann gibt's einen Zerg.
Wenn man so spielt wie ich, dann schnappt man sich ein paar Mann (so zwei Dutzend z.B.) und versucht Schlachtfeldziele einzunehmen, und letztendlich ein Keep. Dann ist Schluss mit Zerg, dann gibts dicken Keep Fight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spielt halt jeder so, wie es ihm Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Wen man zergen will, ja, dann gibt's einen Zerg.
> Wenn man so spielt wie ich, dann schnappt man sich ein paar Mann (so zwei Dutzend z.B.) und versucht Schlachtfeldziele einzunehmen, und letztendlich ein Keep. Dann ist Schluss mit Zerg, dann gibts dicken Keep Fight
> 
> 
> ...



Joah, am Anfang ist das sicherlich alles ziemlich spaßig. Aber alles wird irgendwann mal langweilig. Und dann? Gibts eig. keine Instanzen in die man mal gehen kann? Wird sich nun alles 10 Jahre lang nur um Massen PvP drehen? Ist das Warhammer? Kann ich mich nicht einfach mal einloggen und alleine irgendwas machen und auch noch Spaß dabei haben? So komm ich mir ja vor wie bei der Bundeswehr... jeden Tag mit der Gruppe raus ins Gelände...


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

WAR is everywhere... triffts ganz gut ;-)

WoW ist nichts anderes, nur eben PvE basiert. WIe stellst du dir das vor? Wie du sagts, alles wird irgendwann langweilig, egal welches Spiel, es gibt keine Langzeitmotivation die ewig währt. Das ist bei einem MMO so schon schwer, also werden neue Inhalte bereitgestellt, in Form von Patches und Addons.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> WAR is everywhere... triffts ganz gut ;-)
> 
> WoW ist nichts anderes, nur eben PvE basiert.



Würd ich nicht sagen. WoW ist schon sehr PvP lastig geworden. Würde sagen 60:40 PvE Anteil.

Sicherlich ist WAR everywhere... ein netter Marketingspruch...

Aber auch das beste PvP hängt Dir irgendwann zum Hals raus. Und dann müssen Alternativen neben dem PvP her. Und da hat WAR momentan zumindest noch nicht viel zu bieten wie mir scheint.

Das geht ja schon bei den Berufen los. Klar, einige mögen Berufe, andere halten sie für überflüssig. Aber für den Publisher ist es nun mal eine Methode den Spieler "am Laufen" zu halten = monatliche Gebühren zu kassieren. Und jetzt tut nicht so als wenn Geld kein Thema wäre... Es sollte auch neben dem PvP genug zu entdecken und zu erledigen geben. Hoffe, dass es so sein wird...


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Joah, am Anfang ist das sicherlich alles ziemlich spaßig. Aber alles wird irgendwann mal langweilig. Und dann? Gibts eig. keine Instanzen in die man mal gehen kann? Wird sich nun alles 10 Jahre lang nur um Massen PvP drehen? Ist das Warhammer? Kann ich mich nicht einfach mal einloggen und alleine irgendwas machen und auch noch Spaß dabei haben? So komm ich mir ja vor wie bei der Bundeswehr... jeden Tag mit der Gruppe raus ins Gelände...


Ich glaube das braucne wir nicht weiter beantworten, WAR kommt jetzt bald raus, es ist seit ÜBER 1.5 Jahren bekannt was rein kommt seit mehrern Monaten bekannt was drinne ist und wie das spiel aus sieht.
DAs einzigste was du eich nicht wissen kannst ist WIE sich das alles spielt.
Aber bevor du so fragen stellst geh mal auf die War seite und schau dir bitte alle NEWSLETTER AN..


----------



## Gromthar (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Joah, am Anfang ist das sicherlich alles ziemlich spaßig. Aber alles wird irgendwann mal langweilig. Und dann? Gibts eig. keine Instanzen in die man mal gehen kann? Wird sich nun alles 10 Jahre lang nur um Massen PvP drehen? Ist das Warhammer? Kann ich mich nicht einfach mal einloggen und alleine irgendwas machen und auch noch Spaß dabei haben? So komm ich mir ja vor wie bei der Bundeswehr... jeden Tag mit der Gruppe raus ins Gelände...


Hättest Du jemals DAoC gespielt, wüsstest Du wie lange derartiges motivieren kann.



softcake_orange schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht sagen. WoW ist schon sehr PvP lastig geworden. Würde sagen 60:40 PvE Anteil.


Weit davon entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Farmen ist PvE, Dailies sind PvE, Instanzen sind PvE. Allein 4 poplige BGs und eine Arena sind PvP. Ich bin begeistert! ... nicht.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht sagen. WoW ist schon sehr PvP lastig geworden. Würde sagen 60:40 PvE Anteil.



Naja, genausogut könnten in Zukunft PvE Parts in WaR noch ausgebaut werden. Aber die Basis bildet halt bei war pvp und bei wow pve

Und der 60:40 Anteil in wow ist für mich net wirklich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Würd ich nicht sagen. WoW ist schon sehr PvP lastig geworden. Würde sagen 60:40 PvE Anteil.



Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder? 4 BGs, 3 Arenen 2 Outdoor PvP Quests, von denen eine nur alle 6 Stunden aktiv ist.


Finito, das wars mit dem WoW "PvP Content" Demgegenüber stehen unzählige Instanzen. PvE Quests, Raids, whatsoever. 60:40? Eher 92:8.

Btw. das ist kein Diskussionsthread hier =) Back 2 Topic pls ^^


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

Bitte WoW und PvP...
Da haben die Entwickler 3 Arenen und 4 Schlachtfelder reingeworfen udn das wars. Noch ein paar Sets die das ganze einfacher machen und fertig.
Aber da wird WAR anders. 
OPEN PVP. RVR. KEEP SIEGES. Das Spiel existiert für den Krieg. (Hoffentlich sieht das kein Killer Spiele Kritiker von zdf *g*)


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das meinst du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder? 4 BGs, 3 Arenen 2 Outdoor PvP Quests, von denen eine nur alle 6 Stunden aktiv ist.
> 
> 
> Finito, das wars mit dem WoW "PvP Content" Demgegenüber stehen unzählige Instanzen. PvE Quests, Raids, whatsoever. 60:40? Eher 92:8.
> ...



Die unzähligen Instanzen zeigst Du mir aber mal bitte. Womit beschäftigen sich denn 80% der Spieler im Endcontent? Mit PvP natürlich. Das meine ich. Und was hat WAR PvP technisch an Abwechslung zu bieten? Ich will hier keinesfalls WAR schlecht machen und WoW schön reden. Beide spiele kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Bloß, äußert man Kritik an WAR, springt ihr gleich an dei Decke. Bleibt mal locker.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Bitte WoW und PvP...
> Da haben die Entwickler 3 Arenen und 4 Schlachtfelder reingeworfen udn das wars. Noch ein paar Sets die das ganze einfacher machen und fertig.
> Aber da wird WAR anders.
> OPEN PVP. RVR. KEEP SIEGES. Das Spiel existiert für den Krieg. (Hoffentlich sieht das kein Killer Spiele Kritiker von zdf *g*)



Du vergisst, dass jedes BG in WoW nun mal anders gespielt wird. Also sind es nicht 4 gleiche BGs. Außerdem hat WoW auch einen Open PvP Anteil. Auch wenn der im Vergleich zu WAR natürlich lächerlich klein ist (mal ganz zu schweigen von PvP Servern auf denen auch "war" everywhere ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!). Aber es ist nun mal so. Seit nicht so verliebt in Euer WAR. Bleibt objektiv.


----------



## Targuss (27. August 2008)

Also das zeigt, dass du dich mit WAR nicht viel beschäftigt hast... und dafür ist der Thread hier auch nciht da, um Antworten von lange bekannten PvP/RvR Inhalten aufzuzählen... Informier dich am besten, und für Info zu WAR ist Buffed auch nicth die beste Anlaufstelle.

Jetzt B2t pls.

Edit: Die Langzeitmotivation von WoW ist halt einfach: EPIX!!!11


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Die unzähligen Instanzen zeigst Du mir aber mal bitte. Womit beschäftigen sich denn 80% der Spieler im Endcontent? Mit PvP natürlich. Das meine ich. Und was hat WAR PvP technisch an Abwechslung zu bieten? Ich will hier keinesfalls WAR schlecht machen und WoW schön reden. Beide spiele kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen. Bloß, äußert man Kritik an WAR, springt ihr gleich an dei Decke. Bleibt mal locker.


Sie beschäftigen sich damit weil sie nicht jeden Tag raiden können, würden die Raidinstanzen aufgebaut das man nur rein zu Boss mus und er jeden Tag resettet wird, aber immer nur Bruchstücke der Items droppt, was glaubst du wie viele leute noch PvP machen würden, schau in die Bgs, die meisten machen PvP weil sie im moment nicht Raiden können, oder keine zeit dazu haben, wie oft stehe ich neben T6 Offkriegern und Grün/Blau equpten Chars die nur im Bg sind sich die Zeit zu vertreiben oder bessere Items bräuchten, wenn man jedes Item bekommen könnte indem man nur oft genug in die Intsanzen rennt wie in ein Bg dann wären die BGs tot, weil man ja verlieren könnte,
die meisten machne BG nur wegen der Items und sind damit genauso wie die Raider, nur verbringen sie die Zeit anders, die wenigsten machen PvP weil sie PvP gern haben.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Also das zeigt, dass du dich mit WAR nicht viel beschäftigt hast... und dafür ist der Thread hier auch nciht da, um Antworten von lange bekannten PvP/RvR Inhalten aufzuzählen... Informier dich am besten, und für Info zu WAR ist Buffed auch nicth die beste Anlaufstelle.
> 
> Jetzt B2t pls.
> 
> Edit: Die Langzeitmotivation von WoW ist halt einfach: EPIX!!!11



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass WAR PvP technisch etwas falsch macht oder PvP technisch nix zu bieten hat.
Ich informiere mich derzeit über 5 verschiedene Seiten über WAR und schaue mir regelmäßig ingame vids an. 
Also red keinen Unsinn.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Bleibt objektiv.



Bleib halt realistisch. Natürlich wird es Leute geben die ca 40% ihrer Zeit mit PVP verbringen. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Content zu tun, der einem in dem Spiel geboten wird. 

Genausogut kann in 2 monaten jemand behaupten die Aufteilung in War wäre 90% PvE, weil er 90% seiner Zeit im Pve verbracht hat.

Und Meinungen sind immer subjektiv.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Also, Karazhan,Gruuls lair, The Eye, Coilfang, Sunwell, Hyjal, Black Tempel, Mechanar,  Arkatras, Höhlen der Zeit, Schattenlabby, Botanika, Magtheridon, Dampfkammer, Zerschmetterte Hallen. Der schwarze Morast, Zul Aman, dasi st wenig ??? HAHAHA das ist nur lvl 70 da gibts noch mehr..
Sorry aber wenig nenne ich das nicht.


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Wie Nerimos richtig sagte, auch wenn jemand 90% seiner Zeit im PvP Content verbringt, ändert das nichts daran, dass der PvE Anteil in WoW den wesentlich grösseren Teil des Gesamtcontent stellt. Was das Spiel bietet, und was die Spieler davon spielen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## softcake_orange (27. August 2008)

Um zum Thema "Fragen an die Beta-Tester" zurück zu kommen, wüsste ich gerne ob jemand den Beruf "Talisman Herstellung" schon gestestet hat und ob dieser annehmbare Items bietet oder ob es lohnenswerter ist sich zwei Sammelberufe zuzulegen, weil man evtl. durch rewards schon gute Schmuckstücke etc. bekommt?


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Um zum Thema "Fragen an die Beta-Tester" zurück zu kommen, wüsste ich gerne ob jemand den Beruf "Talisman Herstellung" schon gestestet hat und ob dieser annehmbare Items bietet oder ob es lohnenswerter ist sich zwei Sammelberufe zuzulegen, weil man evtl. durch rewards schon gute Schmuckstücke etc. bekommt?



Soweit ich weiß, wurde der noch net getestet, da in der Beta nur Apotheker zur wahl stand.

Edit: und 2 Sammelberufe gehen denke ich auch net.


----------



## mejestran (27. August 2008)

Also, 3 Sammel berufe gehen ,1 hauptberuf auch, der rest war noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

mejestran schrieb:


> Also, 3 Sammel berufe gehen ,1 hauptberuf auch, der rest war noch nicht verfügbar.



Das kann man jetzt leicht missverstehen. Der leser könnte Annehmen, dass man 3 sammelberufe auf einmal sein Eigen nennen darf.


----------



## HGVermillion (27. August 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Um zum Thema "Fragen an die Beta-Tester" zurück zu kommen, wüsste ich gerne ob jemand den Beruf "Talisman Herstellung" schon gestestet hat und ob dieser annehmbare Items bietet oder ob es lohnenswerter ist sich zwei Sammelberufe zuzulegen, weil man evtl. durch rewards schon gute Schmuckstücke etc. bekommt?


Geht nicht, man kann nur 1 Hauptberuf (Apotekter, oder Talismanhersteller) und einen Sammelberuf lernen, die Versionen "2 Haupt, oder 2 Sammelberufe" gehen nicht.


----------



## chadsmith91 (27. August 2008)

chadsmith91 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


spielt denn niemand maschinist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lahonda4live (27. August 2008)

Grüße.

Ehm wollte mal fragen 
Wird das spiel auch um die 25 euro auf gamecard bassierend sein oder geht es nur über abo oder kostenfrei?

wie ist es mit zerstörung und ordnung ? spielen chaos dunkelelfen und grünhäute gegen zwerge imperium und hochelfen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (27. August 2008)

Lahonda4live schrieb:


> Grüße.
> 
> Ehm wollte mal fragen
> Wird das spiel auch um die 25 euro auf gamecard bassierend sein oder geht es nur über abo oder kostenfrei?
> ...



Das gehört hier zwar absolut nicht her....aber gut.

Gamcard/ELV Abo  =ja.
Kostenfrei nein. (Wobei das selbsterklärend gewesen wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die Fraktionsaufteilung hast du genau erfasst.


----------



## Nerimos (27. August 2008)

Lahonda4live schrieb:


> Grüße.
> 
> Ehm wollte mal fragen
> Wird das spiel auch um die 25 euro auf gamecard bassierend sein oder geht es nur über abo oder kostenfrei?
> ...




warhammer bietet ähnliche Zahlungsmodalitäten an, wie wow, das dir laut signatur bekannt zu sein scheint. Auch mit prepaid-card. Preise sind ähnlich.

Zerstörung und Ordnung sind wie Horde und Allianz verfeindet. Das heißt grünhäute können auch gegen hochelfen kämpfen und so.

Generell sind deine Fragen eher grundlegend und hab nüx mit der beta zu tun. Auf der offiziellen HP von war findest du viele grundlegende Infos. wenn dann immer noch fragen offen sind. frage gerne hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fright (27. August 2008)

Nur ne ganz schnelle Frage: Schwarzork oder Chosen?

Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden.

Gruppensupport und -schutz sind wichtig. DÄMÄTSCH is total wurst. Und das ganze im RVR versteht sich.

Nur n paar eindrücke von betatestern bitte


----------



## Rayon (27. August 2008)

Fright schrieb:


> Nur ne ganz schnelle Frage: Schwarzork oder Chosen?
> 
> Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...


Bieten beide. Chosen noch paar mehr Auren für Buffs der Gruppen. Probiers aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (27. August 2008)

Da ich WAR wegen dem tollen RvR system spielen werde, will ich nur PvP machen und für pve wow spiele (habe noch 6 monate xD und dann entscheide ich mich was ich zocke ^^)

Doch auch für RvR brauche ich gutes eq, deswegen meine frage: Wird es wie in "Wow" (sry das ich das als beispiel nehmen muss) ein PvP set geben? Oder werde ich in Instanzen müssen?
2tes fände ich eigentlich schade aber dann müsste ich wohl durch.

ps habe überall gesucht (vielleicht nicht drichtig) aber plx beantwortet mir die frage habe noch kein wann ist release von wotlk beitrag geschieben *g* (Tja das habe ich selber herrausgefunden ^^)


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Es gibt sogenannte Renown Sets für jedes erdenkliche Level...das bedeutet, sobald du einen bestimmten Renown Rang (PvP Status) hast, kannst du diese Sets, die spezielle Stats für PvP aufweisen (zb. hohe Resistenzen) beim Renown Händler deines Vertrauens gegen einen geringen Obulus erwerben.


----------



## ExodiusHC (27. August 2008)

Thx für dei schnelle antwort =D

Na dann freu ich mich ja umso mehr auf WAR


----------



## Acy (27. August 2008)

Fright schrieb:


> Nur ne ganz schnelle Frage: Schwarzork oder Chosen?
> 
> Kann mich echt nicht entscheiden.
> 
> ...


In dem Fall würde ich eher zum Auserkorenen tendieren. Der Schwarzork bringt zwar auch ein paar Gruppensachen mit, ist aber (meiner Ansicht nach) offensiver ausgelegt. Mitm Auserkorenen kannst dich halt auch z.B. zu den Heilern stellen "Traut euch nur her, ihr Würstchen, hier geh'n eure Stats in den Keller", was so direkt beim Schwarzork nicht klappt. So ein Auserkorener neben (z.B.) Zeloten kann schon einiges (vor allem) Solospieler abschrecken: Greift man den Zeloten an, wird einen der Auserkorene schwächen und niedermachen. Greift man den Auserkorenen an, heilt der Zelot munter weiter.


----------



## pulla_man (28. August 2008)

hallo leute,

da ich eine ziemlich doofe funkleitung von maxxonair habe, bei uns werden die telekom-leitungen laut der telekom erst im dezember benutzbar sein, wollte ich fragen wie eigentlich mit disconnects verfahren wird.
mein problem ist, dass unsere empfangsstation sehr häufig am tag für ca 30 sek das signal verliert, ich fliege von den css servern, ausm teamspeak und mein mitbewohner fliegt auch vom wow server. die zeit reicht also grade aus um überall die verbindung zu verlieren. eine neue ip wird dabei glaube ich nichtgeneriert, denn unser router wählt sich ja nicht neu ein, bzw unser "Account" bei denen sondern empfängt irgednwann wieder das signal. nichtsdestotrotz wollte ich mal fragen ob ihr schon erfahrungen was die disconnects angeht gesammelt habt? ich geh davon aus, dass ich auch bei WAR rausfliege. doof is das wahrscheinlich dann wenn ich grad in nem mobkampf stecke oder so. kann man evtl wie in der cs-config einen parameter einstellen, nachdem der client aufhört nach einer verbindung zu suchen und den disconnect als diesen erkennt?

mfg


----------



## Anusanna (28. August 2008)

Moinsen,
 ich habe gerade in der Buffed Beta Show gehört, dass man nicht durch andere Spieler durchlaufen könne. Stimmt das? Ich meine, wie soll denn das in einer Stadt funktionieren? Wenn man nicht in Gebäude reinkommt, wenn dort zu viele Spieler in der Tür stehen!?
Knn mir mal jemand erklären wie das gemeint ist?


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

Du meinst also eher: Was passiert mit meinem Char sobald ich rausfliege.

Bleibt er stehen und stirbt oder wirft es ihn sofort raus?

Edit Anusanna: Wenn man RvR flaggt ist kann man nicht durch andere Spieler durchlaufen. Wenn du dauerflaggt bist, kommst du eben nur durch drücken vorbei.


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Wenn du RvR geflaggt bist, und gegen eine Person rennst, die auch RvR geflaggt ist, kommst du nicht durch. Erst dann greif die Kollisionsabfrage.
In Städten also kein Problem, im RvR kann man daraus dann taktischen Nutzen ziehen.


----------



## pulla_man (28. August 2008)

ja genau, was passiert wenn ich nen disconnect habe, bleibt mein char wie in wow ne weile noch da und der mob tötet mich evtl, fliege ich gleich raus, wird ein virtuelles abbild erstellt, was vom system aus gelenkt wird und den mob tötet? ich hab halt kein bock 20 mal am tag vom checkpoint aus wieder loszulaufen und nach 30 min wieder nen disc zu haben.

evtl irgendjemand erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ja genau, was passiert wenn ich nen disconnect habe, bleibt mein char wie in wow ne weile noch da und der mob tötet mich evtl, fliege ich gleich raus, wird ein virtuelles abbild erstellt, was vom system aus gelenkt wird und den mob tötet? ich hab halt kein bock 20 mal am tag vom checkpoint aus wieder loszulaufen und nach 30 min wieder nen disc zu haben.
> 
> evtl irgendjemand erfahrungen gesammelt?



Bin wegen dc nie gestorben....war eigentlich immer sofort "raus".....natürlich stand ich beim einloggen dann schon in ein paar mobs die sich sehr über die Gesellschafft freuten...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Konnte (als Tank) da immer wieder lebend rauskommen.

Aus Instanzen fliegst du beim dc komplett raus.....Dungeon= du stehst am Anfang.....Szenario=du bist drausen.
Daher ist das mit dem Crash to desktop momentan auch ihr oberstes Problem (siehe Stellungname von Mark Jacobs)......WENN es passiert ist das ärgerlich.  Solangs im Open RvR passiert, störts kaum.


----------



## pulla_man (28. August 2008)

ok vielen dank schon mal für die antwort. werd ich mich wohl drauf verlassen müssen, dass sie das mit den dungeons fixen können. is evtl möglich, mich dann wenn ich wieder drin bin vom gruppenchef wieder einladen zu lassen und mich wieder in den dungeon zu begeben um da wieder mitzumischen? 
da stellt sich die nächste frage, angenommen es passiert kurz vor ende der instanz, ich flieg raus , steh wieder draussen, lass mich einladen in die gruppe, und will wieder reinlaufen, sind dann die gegner am anfang der instanz wieder da? also kommen sie innerhalb der dungeons nach ner bestimmten zeit wieder?
oder wenn sie einmal tot sind sind sie tot, bis ich eine neue instanz betrete oder mir eine neue ID der selben instanz hole?


----------



## Anusanna (28. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Wenn du RvR geflaggt bist, und gegen eine Person rennst, die auch RvR geflaggt ist, kommst du nicht durch. Erst dann greif die Kollisionsabfrage.
> In Städten also kein Problem, im RvR kann man daraus dann taktischen Nutzen ziehen.




Danke für die schnellen Antworten^^

Hab da noch eine:
Besteht die Möglichkeit mit der anderen Fraktion zu kommunizieren? Oder liest man dann nur Kauderwelsch?


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> ok vielen dank schon mal für die antwort. werd ich mich wohl drauf verlassen müssen, dass sie das mit den dungeons fixen können. is evtl möglich, mich dann wenn ich wieder drin bin vom gruppenchef wieder einladen zu lassen und mich wieder in den dungeon zu begeben um da wieder mitzumischen?
> da stellt sich die nächste frage, angenommen es passiert kurz vor ende der instanz, ich flieg raus , steh wieder draussen, lass mich einladen in die gruppe, und will wieder reinlaufen, sind dann die gegner am anfang der instanz wieder da? also kommen sie innerhalb der dungeons nach ner bestimmten zeit wieder?
> oder wenn sie einmal tot sind sind sie tot, bis ich eine neue instanz betrete oder mir eine neue ID der selben instanz hole?



Da kann man teilweise sogar nochmal so runterlaufen.......Dungeons sind offen, da laufen erstens nicht nur 5 Mann rum und auserdem sind die bei weitem nicht so groß wie in WoW die Instanzen.

Instanz =|= Dungeon.  Der letzte Abschnitt des Dungeons ist eine kurze Instanz (für den Endboss)....würdest du rausfliegen, stehst du vor diesem Instanz Eingang, ...bist also gleich wieder dabei.


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Kommunikation mit der anderen Fraktion ist weder möglich noch sinnvoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ausser vielleicht eingeschränkt durch emotes


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

Du kannst aber niemanden auslauchen. Nur xy lacht, kein xy lacht z aus. 
Was ja das einzige Emote in WoW ist, welches als Kommunikation zwischen Feinden genutzt wird


----------



## pulla_man (28. August 2008)

ok vielen dank moagim find ich sehr gut dass du mir so schnell antwortest, erstmal ein dickes lob von mir,

fragen über fragen und ich hab gleich die nächste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich wollte eine zauberin spielen und habe mir überlegt den pfad des elends zu spielen. 
angenommen ich stelle fest, der pfad passt nicht ganz zu mir und ich will mal den pfad der todespein ausprobieren.
wenn ich dann den pfad wechseln will, wie geht das von statten? ist es überhaupt möglich, muss ich dafür geld bezahlen, wenn ja wieviel?
ist es in relation zu dem was man einnimmt sehr teuer, so dass dreimaliges wechseln am tag nicht wirklich billig ist?
oder kann ich sogar kostenfrei zwischen den pfaden wechseln?


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

Nen Respecc ist möglich. Die Kosten dafür dürften noch net bekannt sein, da die beta tester soviel ich weiß umsonst respeccen konnten um so viele skillungen testen zu können.


----------



## pulla_man (28. August 2008)

oh ok danke, auch an dich ein dickes lob für die schnelle antwort, glaub das war es erstmal was ich an fragen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmidt (28. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

gibt es bei WAR eine Karriere, die dem des Jägers in WOW oder Waldläufer in AOC entspricht ?

Danke schon mal vor ab


----------



## Lari (28. August 2008)

Nein.
/close


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. August 2008)

Schattenkrieger ähnelt dem am meisten durch den großen Range DPS. Naja aber ansonsten Squigtreiba, der ist ein Ranged DD und hat ein Pet.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Nein.
> /close



Lari, bist du von Sinnen? ^^

Stell dir mal vor was hier los ist, wenn es den Sammelfragenthread nicht mehr gibt ... gehst 10 Minuten afk, ist die erste Seite weg...verschwunden unter tausenden Fragenthreads.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Lari, bist du von Sinnen? ^^
> 
> Stell dir mal vor was hier los ist, wenn es den Sammelfragenthread nicht mehr gibt ... gehst 10 Minuten afk, ist die erste Seite weg...verschwunden unter tausenden Fragenthreads....
> 
> ...




Man möge es ihm verzeihen. Sein Einwand erfolgte noch vor meinem schöpferischen Akt des Zusammenfügens.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Lari, bist du von Sinnen? ^^
> 
> Stell dir mal vor was hier los ist, wenn es den Sammelfragenthread nicht mehr gibt ... gehst 10 Minuten afk, ist die erste Seite weg...verschwunden unter tausenden Fragenthreads....
> 
> ...



kmidt hat auch in einem Seperaten Thread gepostet wodrin ich auch reingeschrieben hatte. Der Post wurde scheinbar hier reinverschoben. Lari meinte halt nur mit seinem Close das man seinen eröffneten Thread dafür schließen sollte.


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Oh alles klar...*Lari eine Entschuldigungskugel reich* ^^

Ein neuer 3Zeiler Fragenthread, und ich war so langsam, dass er verschoben werden konnte bevor ich eine Chance hatte zu antworten? Schande über mein Haupt...ich werd wohl langsam alt.
Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, noch genau 2einhalb Stunden, dann heissts Reallife lvlup auf 22 =)


----------



## Tuplow5156 (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Oh alles klar...*Lari eine Entschuldigungskugel reich* ^^
> 
> Ein neuer 3Zeiler Fragenthread, und ich war so langsam, dass er verschoben werden konnte bevor ich eine Chance hatte zu antworten? Schande über mein Haupt...ich werd wohl langsam alt.
> Wo wir grad beim Thema sind, noch genau 2einhalb Stunden, dann heissts Reallife lvlup auf 22 =)
> Ich bedanke mich auch nochmal pauschal bei allen bisherigen und zukünftigen PM Gratulanten *gg*



Kriegste jetzt schonmal da ich gleich weg bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich erwarte auch was von dir da ich gestern 20 geworden bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Herzlichen Glückwunsch schonmal von meiner Seite aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crazy-warlock (28. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Lari, bist du von Sinnen? ^^
> 
> Stell dir mal vor was hier los ist, wenn es den Sammelfragenthread nicht mehr gibt ... gehst 10 Minuten afk, ist die erste Seite weg...verschwunden unter tausenden Fragenthreads....
> 
> ...



War warscheinlich reflex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (28. August 2008)

Umsonst Umspeccen wäre mal sinnvoll. Wozu die Kosten da waren hat mich immer irritiert. Wenn es umsonst wäre hätte man zumindest als Heiler einiege sinnvollere Möglichkeiten zu spielen.


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten von neulich (obwohl ich angeblich diese Infos hätte selber irgendwoher ziehen können - was nicht der Fall war *grummelt*).

Man möge es mir verzeihen, wenn ich a) nochmal auf die Trophäen eingehe und b) diese Anfragen schon da waren - bei der Masse an Posts übersieht man leicht den einen oder anderen.

A. 
Ihr habt gesagt, dass die Trophäen zwar implementiert sind, aber - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - aufgrund der Umsetzung nicht zu eurer (oder des einen?) Zufriedenheit.
Kann mir darunter nur leider nicht viel vorstellen, hat jemand das eine oder andere Bildchen dazu?
Und bitte keine Verweise auf inwarhammer, onlinewelten o.ä. - bei den meisten sind nur Pics aus dem 3D Programm oder Artworks.

B.
Wie vielfältig sind die Gildenbanner? Schön wäre ein Generator, wie man ihn von WoW/DAoC Fanseiten kennt, aber weder SuFu auf verschiedenen Fansites noch good-ol'e Google haben was hervorgebracht - kennt ihr so einen?

C.
Ist es möglich, ohne Belagerungswaffen Keeps zu stürmen?
Klingt dämlich, doch aus DAoC kenne ich das. Der Albion Bogenschütze hatte beispielsweise einen speziellen Siege Shot (obwohl der wohl eher gegen feindliche Belagerungswaffen ging *g*), Tanks haben oftmals aufs Tor eingedroschen, obwohl Tribouchet und Ramme schon kräftig am wemsen waren. Nicht, dass sie sonderlich erfolgreich damit gewesen wären.

D.
John sagte in einem Video, bei einer Belagerung der Hauptstadt erschließe sich für die (siegenden) Angreifer eine reine PvE-Instanz der Stadt, so dass sie spaßig, ohne das Einwirken der gegnerischen Spieler, die PQs dort erledigen und die Stadt plündern können. Was passiert aber nun währenddessen mit den armen Schweinen von besiegten Verteidigern? Bekommen die ebenfalls eine Instanz der Stadt ohne Plünderer - quasi alles wie gehabt mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen des Angriffs (d.h. niedrigeres Stadtlevel) oder müssen sie warten, bis die Angreifer rausgeschmissen werden?
Ich frage deshalb so blöd, weil mir beide Fälle irgendwie unzweckmäßig erscheinen...

E.
Last but not least, eine Frage, die mir doch sehr am Herzen liegt.
Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom TT/Lore, aber soviel habe ich mitgekriegt: Es gibt kein reines Gut oder Böse in Warhammer, die Völker stellen maximal verschiedene Grautöne dar. Warum also die Fraktionen in die doch recht vorurteilsbehafteten Bezeichnungen "Ordnung" und "Zerstörung" unterteilt werden, sei mal dahingestellt.
Meine Frage an euch: Wird diese Zwiespältigkeit der Völker im Spiel dargestellt? Zum Beispiel, dass die Orks eigentlich mehr als Freizeitbeschäftigung batschen und das Imperium jede Art von Erfindung martialisch umrüstet und/oder inquisitorisch gegen Oppositionelle/Freidenker vorgeht - woran merke ich als Spieler ohne Hintergrundwissen, dass mein Hexenjäger die Exekutive des engstirnigen, moralisch rückständigen Geistes der Menschen darstellt?
_(Vorsicht, Meinung: Ich finde das vermittelte Gut-Böse/Licht-Schatten-Gefühl von WoW grottenöde, zumal die Warcraftserie da was viel Interessanteres und Vielschichtigeres erzähl...Ich hoffe nur, WAR macht das besser)_


Danke für eure Mühe!


----------



## Nerimos (28. August 2008)

kmidt schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> gibt es bei WAR eine Karriere, die dem des Jägers in WOW oder Waldläufer in AOC entspricht ?
> 
> Danke schon mal vor ab



Hm, solche Fragen sind an und für sich schon schlimm, wenn man also versucht herrauszufinden, welche klasse aus Spiel X der klasse A aus Spiel Y entspricht.

Aber was macht man wenn die Frage lautet: "Welche Klasse aus Spiel X entspricht der Klasse A aus Spiel Y UND der Klasse B aus Spiel Z" und Klasse A und B nicht viele gemeinsamkeiten haben.

Die Frage kann man dann nur Falsch beantworten. Ich mein was willst du hören? Versuch mal Jünger des Khaine, denn der kann nen Schwert tragen wie nen jäger in wow, kann vorwärts und rückwärtsgehen wie nen Waldläufer in AOC und sogar noch Tränke schlucken wie nen Beschwörer aus DaoC.

Edit: Mir ist schonklar, dass beide erwähnten Klassen Fernkämpfer sind und nen Bogen halten können aber da hörts auch langsam auf.


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

Da ich selbst nicht Beta spiele meine bisherigen Informationen - man bedenke dabei allerdings, dass es sich immernoch um eine BETA, nicht da fertige Siel handelt.

zu A:
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, waren die Trophäen noch nicht vollständig implementiert, sodass die eigentliche Vielfalt fehlt um überhaupt eine gescheite Aussage darüber treffen zu können.

zu B:
Zu den Bannern gibt es irgendwo ein Video. Knapp 10 Minuten lang klickt der Ersteller in gutem Tempo durch irrwitzig viele Auswahlmöglichkeiten und Farben. Die Vielfalt ist schier enorm.

zu C:
Auch dazu gibt es einige Videos. Ohne Belagerungswaffen wird es einfach wesentlich längern dauern einen Keep zu erstürmen, wenn auch nicht unmöglich sein.

zu D:
Richtig, mit der Eroberung einer Stadt eröffnet sich, laut offizieller Info, eine PvE Instanz in welcher man dem König entgegen treten darf. Die Besatzer müssen dabei jedoch vorsichtig sein, denn der Gegner wird nicht schlafen und alles versuchen die Stadt zurück zu erobern. Es eröffnen sich also PQs um die Besatzer wieder hinaus zu werfen. Je länger eine Stadt besetzt ist, umso schwerer wird es sie zu halten - mehr NPC Wachen erscheinen, sie werden stärken, usw. Des weiteren ist die Dauer der Besatzung dafür verantwortlich wie stark eine Stadt abgestuft wird. Allein schon aus Eigeninteresse wird es das Wichtigste sein die eigene Stadt wieder zurück zu erobern, sonst sind viele Teile wieder gesperrt und man wird sie wieder aufbauen müssen. Tja, im Umkehrschluss müssen die Besatzer alles dafür tun diese Stadt zu "halten" um auch weiterhin plündern zu dürfen.

zu E:
Stell es Dir so vor: in WAR ist keine der Beiden Fraktionen in irgendeiner Weise harmlos oder gar "gut" im eigentlichen Sinne. Auch die Fraktion der Ordnung Hexenverbrennungen, öffentliche Hinrichtungen, Völkermord und den ganzen anderen fiesen Kram. Das "Gute" liegt also im Auge es Betrachters. z.B. soll es in Altdorf regelmäßig solche Hinrichtungen geben. Also alles in allem recht vielschichtig.
Nehmen wir mal die Grünhäute: sie wollen alles verhauen, dass ihnen irgendwie zu Nahe kommt. Haben sie keine Gegner, töten sie sich gegenseitig - es ist nunmal ihre Natur. Sie verhalten sich also nicht böse im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern nur ihres Triebes entsprechend. Auch da liegt das "Böse" lediglich im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für eure Antworten von neulich (obwohl ich angeblich diese Infos hätte selber irgendwoher ziehen können - was nicht der Fall war *grummelt*).
> 
> Man möge es mir verzeihen, wenn ich a) nochmal auf die Trophäen eingehe und b) diese Anfragen schon da waren - bei der Masse an Posts übersieht man leicht den einen oder anderen.
> 
> ...



A.  Das System war "halb" drinnen. Es gab für jeden eine Trophäe.....allerdings viel was nach "paltzhalter" aussah.  zB Quest erledigt = EXP + Goblinkopf.........Was zur???....grau/nicht verkaufbar/nicht nurtzbar/nicht anziehbar. Trophäenslots sind am charakter (mit der einen kann man das testen) aber weitere zusätzlich anziehen......das hätte keinen Sinn gehabt die alle anzubieten. Wozu auch Char reset---->bringt gar nix sich mtit Trophäen auszustatten.

B. Generator vorhanden..... SEHR vielfältig. (Müsste auch im Podcast mit Jeff zu sehen sein)

C. JA es geht.......wenn du 4h Zeit pro Tor hast, kannst dus gerne versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ohne Ramme und mit Verteidigern ist das nicht witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

D. Sobald mal die 2 Kampagnen durch sind gehts in die Städteplünderung.....nein die Verteidiger sind in der gleichen Instanz/Instanzen.....fliegen aber raus sobald die Angreifer genug Punkte gemacht haben. DANN gehts erst an die Bosse (die mal wirklich einfallsreich gemacht sind.....will aber nicht die Bossfights spoilern)

E. Vll hilft es dir wenn du es aus dem Englischen betrachtest.  Order = Natürliche ORDNUNG der Dinge (die muss nicht gut sein) = Status Quo
Destruction = Status Quo abschaffen.


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

Danke für die flotte Antwort, Gromthar - hast du vielleicht den Link zu dem Banner-Video? Und ein Vid zur Keepstürmung ohne Belagerungswaffen hab ich leider auch bisher noch nicht gefunden.
Zum Thema Stadtbelagerung: Heißt das, die Verteidiger arbeiten aktiv durch PQs an Gegenmaßnahmen? Sprich: Je erfolgreicher/zügiger sie damit sind, desto flotter werden die Angreifer auch wieder rausgekickt?
Und Gut/Böse: Der Spieler kriegt also durchaus mit, was sein Volk zwiespältig macht? Und es ist nicht nur in Questtexten "versteckt"? Oh Mann... öffentliche Hinrichtungen und das Spiel ist ab 12... schon fragwürdig.

(Das erinnert mich an eine Szene von WoW auf den Blutmythosinseln... bei einer Quest soll man einen feindlichen Hexenmeister gefangennehmen, der nach erfolgreichem Abschluss auch prompt den Vorgesetzten-NPC mit "Bastard" beleidigt, ihn verhöhnt und ins Gesicht spuckt. Woraufhin er in Rage von besagtem NPC erschlagen wird. Ich selber hab da kein Problem mit, aber das allein würde bei einem Film für eine "ab 16" Einstufung reichen, oder nicht?)

edit:
Auch dir danke, Moagim!
Heißt das, die Trophäen waren als Items vorhanden, konnten aber nicht als sinngemäß genutzt werden? Oder wie ist das zu verstehen? Das würde zumindest erklären, warum mir keine auf Screenshots aufgefallen sind...

Mit "Generator" meinte ich eigentlich webbasiert, so dass ich ohne Betatester zu sein mir das mal anschauen kann. Ich guck aber auf deinen Rat nochmal die Podcasts durch.


----------



## Pymonte (28. August 2008)

> Last but not least, eine Frage, die mir doch sehr am Herzen liegt.
> Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung vom TT/Lore, aber soviel habe ich mitgekriegt: Es gibt kein reines Gut oder Böse in Warhammer, die Völker stellen maximal verschiedene Grautöne dar. Warum also die Fraktionen in die doch recht vorurteilsbehafteten Bezeichnungen "Ordnung" und "Zerstörung" unterteilt werden, sei mal dahingestellt.
> Meine Frage an euch: Wird diese Zwiespältigkeit der Völker im Spiel dargestellt? Zum Beispiel, dass die Orks eigentlich mehr als Freizeitbeschäftigung batschen und das Imperium jede Art von Erfindung martialisch umrüstet und/oder inquisitorisch gegen Oppositionelle/Freidenker vorgeht - woran merke ich als Spieler ohne Hintergrundwissen, dass mein Hexenjäger die Exekutive des engstirnigen, moralisch rückständigen Geistes der Menschen darstellt?



In Altdorf werden z.B. Leute gehängt, ich denke mal solche Settings gibts überall. Das das Imperium nicht zimplerich mit Todesstrafen ist wird man oft genug bemerken ^^


----------



## Moagim (28. August 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Zum Thema Stadtbelagerung: Heißt das, die Verteidiger arbeiten aktiv durch PQs an Gegenmaßnahmen? Sprich: Je erfolgreicher/zügiger sie damit sind, desto flotter werden die Angreifer auch wieder rausgekickt?
> Und Gut/Böse: Der Spieler kriegt also durchaus mit, was sein Volk zwiespältig macht? Und es ist nicht nur in Questtexten "versteckt"? Oh Mann... öffentliche Hinrichtungen und das Spiel ist ab 12... schon fragwürdig.



Volltreffer.

Naja...äh von dem Generator hast du so oder so nicht viel.....kann nur der Gildenchef benutzen.


----------



## Malogar (28. August 2008)

hier sind noch weitere infos zu gilden, gildenbanner und vorallem zu den gildenrängen.
leider auf englisch..

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ead.php?t=65899


----------



## Gromthar (28. August 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Danke für die flotte Antwort, Gromthar - hast du vielleicht den Link zu dem Banner-Video? Und ein Vid zur Keepstürmung ohne Belagerungswaffen hab ich leider auch bisher noch nicht gefunden.
> [...]
> Und Gut/Böse: Der Spieler kriegt also durchaus mit, was sein Volk zwiespältig macht? Und es ist nicht nur in Questtexten "versteckt"? Oh Mann... öffentliche Hinrichtungen und das Spiel ist ab 12... schon fragwürdig.



Da ich gerade im Hörsaal einer ziemlich eintönigen Vorlesung lausche und nebenbei noch mitschreiben muss eher später. Ich meine aber, dass das Bannergeschichte von einer Gilde namens Sternengarde aufgenommen wurde. Kann ich aber auch irren.

Najaa ... also wenn ich mir recht überlege was ich damals im Geschichtsunterricht meiner Schultzeit bereits mit 12/13 über Mittelalter und Hexenverbrennungen lesen durfte, war dies auch nicht so wirklich jugendfrei, wurde jedoch in der Schule gelehrt. Alternativ frazösische Revolution (mit 15, glaub ich). Die Realität (auch unsere heutige Zeit) ist wesntlich grausamer als was wir in WAR sehen werden.


----------



## Malogar (28. August 2008)

Hier ist das Video von der Sternengarde:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NP7r9XFri1g


----------



## Lorghi (28. August 2008)

Wie ich mir gerade die neue Beta-Show voller Euphorie anschaue, fällt mir doch angesichts der Belagerungswaffen glatt noch ne kleine Frage ein: Wie verhält es sich mit der Zerstörbarkeit von Gebäuden? Wird es sowas geben oder gibt es das schon, zumindest teilweise?


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

Klasse, danke für Links und Antworten!
Abschließend zum Thema Generator @ Moagim: 
Richtig, aber ich bin neugierig und möchte sehen, von was ein Gildenleiter so aussuchen kann. Je Mehrzahl, desto Spaß.

Stimmt, die Frage von David würde mich auch interessieren...allerdings habe ich von einem wütenden Tester gelesen, dass es eben -nicht- möglich sei, Mauern von Keeps einzureißen. Oder sie hochzuklettern. Daher ergäbe sich stets dasselbe Bild, beschwerte er sich - Ramme ran, wegholzen, wer blöd/unvorsichtig genug ist, sich auf den Zinnen zu zeigen, warten bis das Tor auf ist und weiter rein.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. August 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Wie ich mir gerade die neue Beta-Show voller Euphorie anschaue, fällt mir doch angesichts der Belagerungswaffen glatt noch ne kleine Frage ein: Wie verhält es sich mit der Zerstörbarkeit von Gebäuden? Wird es sowas geben oder gibt es das schon, zumindest teilweise?



Das steht noch in den Sternen. Du kannst halt die Belagerungswaffen/Pechkessel und Ramböcke sowie die Tore zu den Keeps zerstören.


----------



## Lorghi (28. August 2008)

das wäre nämlich noch das Sahnehäubchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (28. August 2008)

Sahnehäubchen ist gut - für mich wäre das eher eine von vier Schichten im Kuchenboden, zumal das in DAoC nach - keine Ahnung, New Frontiers? - einem Addon auch möglich war. Wieso Mythic in WAR darauf verzichten sollte/könnte, wäre mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Lari (29. August 2008)

Gebäude sind nicht zerstörbar. Aber spielt erstmal, bevor ihr es langweilig nennt.
So schlimm find ich es jetzt nicht. Auch von den Zinnen runter kann man mit Absprache ordentlich Schaden machen und die Angreiferwellen zurückwerfen.


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2008)

Ausserdem entwickelt sich WAR ja auch weiter. In Daoc waren zerstörbare Mauern von Anfang an auch nicht drin. Die kamen später erst per kostenlosem Addon !!! Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Mythic sowas auch schon auf der Planungsliste stehen hat, aber sie wollen erstmal schauen wie sich das Spiel so entwickelt.


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

So sieht's aus, Stancer. Nur wie gesagt - wenn sie es doch schon bei DAoC drin haben, warum sollten sie es bei WAR rauslassen? Neue Punkte, an denen  man Belagerungswaffen aufstellen könnte, müssten sich doch eigentlich recht leicht implementieren lassen.

Wichtig wäre es mir aber schon, da sich mit besagtem Addon die Strategien um vielfaches erweitert haben. Ich gehe zwar nicht davon aus, dass es langweilig wäre, einfach nur zu warten bis das Tor down ist (dazu ist die Prügelei um das Keep herum viel zu lustig), aber es würde schon die Sache wesentlich interessanter machen.

Was ich jetzt noch beobachtet hatte: Die Tanks scheinen (angenehmerweise) einen Axtwurf o.ä. zum pullen erhalten zu haben. Ist das Munitionsfrei wie bei den Bogenschützen? Wäre dieser Wurf beispielsweise geeignet, um bei Belagerungen mitzuarbeiten, meinetwegen als Tank auf den Zinnen zu stehen oder vom Boden aus selbige freizuräumen?
Da fällt mir akut noch etwas ein: Funktioniert die Beschützen-Fähigkeit der Tanks auch im PvP/RvR? (immerhin wurde umworben, dass sie eine wichtigere Rolle im RvR spielen sollen als bei manch anderen Spielen)


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

so wie wo ander schon gepostet stelle ich meine frage hier jungs :



ich hab mal ne frage zu den taktiken, ich hab hier schon einige beitraege dazu gelesen und wohl auch das es verschiedene taktiken gibt, aber was ich nicht raffe ist : kann ihc mehrer taktiken auf einmal aktiv haben ? kann ich mit jeder skillung alle taktiken haben ? oder gibt es bestimmte taktiken nur durch bestimmte skillungen ? was sind tomb taktiks ? ja die erscheinen im waelzer des wissens, aber wann ?

waere cool wenn jemand einem armen maedchen helfen koennte danke im voraus !


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt noch beobachtet hatte: Die Tanks scheinen (angenehmerweise) einen Axtwurf o.ä. zum pullen erhalten zu haben. Ist das Munitionsfrei wie bei den Bogenschützen? Wäre dieser Wurf beispielsweise geeignet, um bei Belagerungen mitzuarbeiten, meinetwegen als Tank auf den Zinnen zu stehen oder vom Boden aus selbige freizuräumen?
> Da fällt mir akut noch etwas ein: Funktioniert die Beschützen-Fähigkeit der Tanks auch im PvP/RvR? (immerhin wurde umworben, dass sie eine wichtigere Rolle im RvR spielen sollen als bei manch anderen Spielen)



Ja, keine Munition. Auserdem ist es eine Art Hinrichten wenn der Feind ca 10% Lebensenergie hat und man kann im Laufen werfen. Man kann auf das Tor werfen, aber Spieler die auf Mauern stehen sind zu weit entfernt.
Ja das "Guard" wirkt im PvP


----------



## Lari (29. August 2008)

Es gibt drei verschiedene Taktik-Slots:
Standard-Taktiken, die du als ganz normale Skills pro Level oder in den Meisterschaften bekommst. Von 1-10 Hast du dafür einen Slot, 11-20 zwei,... und ab 31 4 Slots.
Dann gibt es RvR-Taktiken. Da hast du nur einen Slot für. Die Taktiken bekommst du beim Ruf-Trainer ab einem bestimmten Rang. Die Taktiken befassen sich alle mit RvR.
Und letztendlich Taktiken aus dem Wälzer des Wissens. Zum Beispiel hast du 10000 Elfen getötet. Dann kann es sein, dass du eine Taktik bekommst, die dich mehr Schaden an Elfen machen lässt, oder du steckst weniger von Elfen ein. So kannst dir das vorstellen.
Kann auch sein, dass du durch das Erkunden der Welt eine Taktik bekommst, oder weil du irgendwas spezielles gefunden hast.
Wälzer Taktiken kannst du auch nur eine gleichzeitig aktiv haben.


----------



## fowl (29. August 2008)

wie sieht das eigtl mit dem wissen wälzer da aus?

stellt euch mal vor ihr müsstet in WoW ohne jegliche Hilf Addons questen?

wie einfach wird das questen mit dem Teil sein?


----------



## Stancer (29. August 2008)

Also der Wälzer dient eigentlich nicht zur Questerfüllung. Es beinhaltet zwar auch die Quests aber die Hauptaufgabe ist das Speichern der Errungenschaften.

Alles wird da gespeichert. Wie oft du Monster X gekillt hast, wie viele Spieler du umgebracht hast aber auch Hintergründe zur Story von WAR.


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

fowl schrieb:


> wie sieht das eigtl mit dem wissen wälzer da aus?
> 
> stellt euch mal vor ihr müsstet in WoW ohne jegliche Hilf Addons questen?
> 
> wie einfach wird das questen mit dem Teil sein?




Beispiel:

Du tötest deinen ersten Gegner....als Chaosspieler wäre das ein Zombie.

Jetzt erscheint in deinem Wälzer eine Seite. 
Links ist das Bild der Gegnerklasse Zombie, mit einer kurzen Erklärung was ein Zombie überhaupt ist.
Rechts erscheint eine Liste. Auf der Liste sind lauter kleine Kästchen am linken Rand. 
Das oberste Kästchen ist abgehackt und dahinter ist ein Eintrag= 1 Zombie getötet.
Die ganzen Kästchen unten sind sozusagen Platzhalter wenn du weitere Einträge freischaltest die mit Zombies zu tun haben.
Je mehr du freischaltest, desto mehr verrät der Wälzer über Zombies.

Die Freischaltungen erreichst du aber nicht nur über "töte (Anzahl einsetzen) Zombies"
Wenn irgendwo zB ein Ereignis mit Zombies abläuft.....meinetwegen einige von denen fressen ein paar Leichen....dann geh das mal untersuchen. Kann sein das dir das einen Eintrag bringt.
Mitten in einer PQ lag mal ein Buch versteckt in einem Zelt------->lesen----->Wälzereintrag

Du siehst an den Kästchen nur wieviele Einträge pro Seite dir noch fehlen, durch was du sie bekommst oder wo/wann....das siehst du nicht.

Es gibt zB auch versteckte Lair Bosse. In einige der Lairs kommt man nicht so einfach rein....zB geht eine Tür nur dann auf wenn man von jedem Volk der Fraktion einen Vertreter in der Gruppe hat.


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Ich habe mal die Frage, wie es denn mit Tag und Nacht wechsel ist?
Oder dem Wetter?


----------



## Lari (29. August 2008)

Tag und Nachtwechsel gibt es, jedoch schneller als ein RL-Tag/Nachtwechsel.
Wetter, hm, Nebel etc. gibt's. Regen und Schnee hab ichg laube ich noch nicht gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Oki!!

Na ja wetter können Mythic ja immer noch hinzufügen wenn Zeit da ist...
Ist ja nicht ein so großer aufwand   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (29. August 2008)

Auf jeden Fall ist es keine so grosse Sache, dass man das ganze als Riesen Super Duper Contentpatch verkaufen muss, und schon drei Wochen vorher ankündigt wie toll und stolz doch jetzt alles wird wo es Sandstürme Schnee und Regen gibt...sorry, aber den Seitenhieb auf Uheeee Ohhh Uheeee konnte ich mir bei der Steilvorlage nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MHGCFR (29. August 2008)

Ich habe auch zwei Fragen an die Betatester bezüglich der verschiedenen Serverarten:

1. Wie groß sind auf den Core-Servern die PVP-Gebiete? Ist jemand anwesend, der eventuell einen Vergleich zu den Ettenöden in HdRO (die ich momentan meine Heimat nenne) aufstellen könnte?

2. Bietet sich auf den Open-RVR-Servern in den PVE-Gebieten die Möglichkeit kleinerer Scharmützel abseits der großen Schlachten (ohne übermäßige NPC-Beteiligung)? Oder muss man sich im eigenen PVE-Gebiet durch zahllose NPCs kämpfen, um endlich an den feindlichen Spieler zu gelangen, der einen beim Questen abfarmen will? Das soll heißen: Werden die PVE-Gebiete der gegnerischen Fraktion nicht dann einfach zu Abfarm-Plätzen, bei denen die "Eigentümer" des PVE-Gebiets eine sehr unterlegene Stellung einnehmen wegen der ihnen feindlich gesonnenen NPCs?


----------



## Moagim (29. August 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Ich habe auch zwei Fragen an die Betatester bezüglich der verschiedenen Serverarten:
> 
> 1. Wie groß sind auf den Core-Servern die PVP-Gebiete? Ist jemand anwesend, der eventuell einen Vergleich zu den Ettenöden in HdRO (die ich momentan meine Heimat nenne) aufstellen könnte?
> 
> 2. Bietet sich auf den Open-RVR-Servern in den PVE-Gebieten die Möglichkeit kleinerer Scharmützel abseits der großen Schlachten (ohne übermäßige NPC-Beteiligung)? Oder muss man sich im eigenen PVE-Gebiet durch zahllose NPCs kämpfen, um endlich an den feindlichen Spieler zu gelangen, der einen beim Questen abfarmen will? Das soll heißen: Werden die PVE-Gebiete der gegnerischen Fraktion nicht dann einfach zu Abfarm-Plätzen, bei denen die "Eigentümer" des PVE-Gebiets eine sehr unterlegene Stellung einnehmen wegen der ihnen feindlich gesonnenen NPCs?



1. RvR Gebiet meinst du wohl....PvP Gebiet ist alles= kannst dich ja selbst flaggen. Im T4 ist 2/3 der Zone RvR Gebiet.

2. Es gibt noch gar keine Open RvR Server, sind sich ja jetzt noch nichtmal sicher wie der aussehen soll (auser das T1 komplett Huhn, sobald man Level 11 überschreitet)
Kommt drauf an was du meinst. Im RvR Bereich ja, ist möglich...es wird sich aber immer sofort jemand zusätzlich einmischen. 

PVE Gebiet= Volltreffer. Die Gegner bei Quests sind zum Großteil für den Feind "Verbündete". Das mit dem abfarmen hast du exakt getroffen.


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es keine so grosse Sache, dass man das ganze als Riesen Super Duper Contentpatch verkaufen muss, und schon drei Wochen vorher ankündigt wie toll und stolz doch jetzt alles wird wo es Sandstürme Schnee und Regen gibt...sorry, aber den Seitenhieb auf Uheeee Ohhh Uheeee konnte ich mir bei der Steilvorlage nicht verkneifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WIE NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fand das schon ein wichtiger Patch dafür kann man doch das balacing und andere inhaltstechnische Dinge 
vergessen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Habe hier schon mehrfach gelesen, dass es Wettereffekte gibt. Also was ist nun zutreffend.

edit: beispiel hier beitrag 1072 die Frage und 1073 die antwort.


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2008)

Ja, gibt es.


----------



## Abell (29. August 2008)

Welche Gebiete sind eigentlich im Spiel?

Naggatoth, Ulthuan, die alte Welt ist relativ klar aber z.B kommt man auch in die Chaoswüste? Sind Marienburg oder Nuln drin?
usw usw.


----------



## Dayanus (29. August 2008)

Hallo, ichhabe den Beta Client geladen, nun will ich ihn patchen, aber ichs oll mich einloggen ?

Wie kann ich mich denn einloggen und wo erstelle ich das Konto dafür ?

*Verwirrt*


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Ich hab dir geantwortet -.-
Du kannst mit dem Beta Clienten ohne Code NICHTS machen


----------



## Nulpin (29. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Hallo, ichhabe den Beta Client geladen, nun will ich ihn patchen, aber ichs oll mich einloggen ?
> 
> Wie kann ich mich denn einloggen und wo erstelle ich das Konto dafür ?
> 
> *Verwirrt*



Wenn man mal lesen würde in passenden beiträgen und Hompages dann wäre man evtl. auf die Idee gekommen das die Open Beta erst 
am 6.9 beginnt und man einen Open Beta key braucht um sich auf der Offiziellen Seite anzumelden.
Wenn du einen Key hast dann musst aber trotzdem warten weil das noch nicht geht...
Wie oft das schon gesagt würde *puh*^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (29. August 2008)

Doch das patchen geht schon, wenn man einen zur Beta angemeldeten Acc hat :/
Aber da den im Mom nur die Closed Beta Tester haben... müsst ihr euch noch gedulden.


----------



## Rayon (29. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Welche Gebiete sind eigentlich im Spiel?
> 
> Naggatoth, Ulthuan, die alte Welt ist relativ klar aber z.B kommt man auch in die Chaoswüste? Sind Marienburg oder Nuln drin?
> usw usw.


Chaoswüste ist drinnen. Marienburg und Nuln noch nie gesehen. ^^


----------



## Acy (29. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Tag und Nachtwechsel gibt es, jedoch schneller als ein RL-Tag/Nachtwechsel.
> Wetter, hm, Nebel etc. gibt's. Regen und Schnee hab ichg laube ich noch nicht gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du warst wohl noch nie im eisigen Norden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Wettereffekte sind (anders als z.B. im Vergleich zu DAoC) eher beschränkter - also nicht gleich für eine gesamte Region.

Kurz ein paar Beispiele für "Wettereffekte":
Aus dem Nordpass wehen kalte Winde, die bildlich das Chaos in der Form eines Schneesturms mit sich bringen (mehr verrate ich nicht).
In den Sümpfen des Vergessens kann man immer wieder Sporen und sonstige Dämpfe durch die Luft dampfen sehen (natürlich nicht zu stark).
Im Reikland gibt's einiges an Nebelbehangenen Berggipfeln, durch die man sich auch hindurchkämpfen kann.

Zu den einzelnen Regionen empfehle ich einfach die offizielle Seite - das dortige Kartenmaterial ist aber teilweise veraltet:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/atlashp/?lang=de 

Nachtrag:
Um mal ungefähr zu verdeutlichen, wie man sich das mit dem Schneesturm vorzustellen hat (Bild ist schon etwas älter und es stürmt da nur im Hintergrund vorbei - hatte gerade kein anderes Bild zur Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (29. August 2008)

Meh, wo ich das Pic seh: Gibt's ein Alchimierezept für WD-40?


----------



## HGVermillion (29. August 2008)

Abell schrieb:


> Welche Gebiete sind eigentlich im Spiel?
> 
> Naggatoth, Ulthuan, die alte Welt ist relativ klar aber z.B kommt man auch in die Chaoswüste? Sind Marienburg oder Nuln drin?
> usw usw.



Nach Naggaroth wird man nicht kommen, da die Dunkelelfen Ultuhan überfallen, man bekommt nur ein paar Schwarze Archen zu sehen.


----------



## Kritsch (29. August 2008)

werden hexenjäger 2 pistolen gleichzeitig benutzen können ?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (29. August 2008)

Ich glaube nicht, immer nur 1 Schwert und eine Pistole.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Ineluki-OA schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, immer nur 1 Schwert und eine Pistole.



Anstatt des Schwertes noch andere Stich- und hiebwaffen in die Richtung oder Fackel oder Pflock.

aber 2 Pistolen nicht.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (29. August 2008)

OK war nicht in der Beta, leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (29. August 2008)

Ich auch net, aber in ca 9 Tagen dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (29. August 2008)

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und bekomm auch noch irgendwoher einen Key


----------



## Unrael (30. August 2008)

Hallo, wollte fragen, wie lange man braucht um aus dem eigenen Startgebiet in ein anderes zu kommen, also zu seinen Freunden zu stoßen?
Geht das sofort?
Dauerts lang?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte fragen, wie lange man braucht um aus dem eigenen Startgebiet in ein anderes zu kommen, also zu seinen Freunden zu stoßen?
> Geht das sofort?
> Dauerts lang?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



mhhh ich sag mal : 10min maximal !


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> mhhh ich sag mal : 10min maximal !



Das ist auch das, was ich bisher hier gelesen hab. 

Wollte ergänzend noch mal erwähnen, dass du dazu ins nächste Warcamp laufen musst und da gibts dann ne art Flugmeister.

Durch das Questen im "fremden" Gebiet hast du keine Nachteile, weils auch in solchen Gebieten Rüstung für deine Klasse gibt. und Trainer solls für alle Klassen einen geben also auch kein Prob.


----------



## Unrael (30. August 2008)

das find ich ja mal echt genial^^

Vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wüsste ich noch gern, was denn so in der Beta die meistgespielten Klassen waren?


----------



## Moagim (30. August 2008)

Unrael schrieb:


> das find ich ja mal echt genial^^
> 
> Vielen Dank
> 
> ...



Bright Wizzard.
Zauberin....und nein der Chosen wars nicht^^ Man merkt sofort das der kein DD ist.


----------



## Buldog K D K (30. August 2008)

Was sind die Vorteile eines Schwarzorks und eines Auserwählten und was sind ihre Nachteile an Lebenspunkten ,Schaden,Gruppen Unterstützung und der Solo-Keit den ich will als Erstes einen von Beiden Hochziehen und dann einen Range DD


----------



## Moagim (30. August 2008)

Blackork ist "fleischiger" ^^ 

Durchschnittlich hat der Blackork mehr Lebenspunkte, der Chosen ist etwas zäher. (Nein das ist nicht der gleiche Wert)


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Also die Vorteile sind logischerweise die dicke Rüstung und massig HP. Der Nachteil halt der nur durchschnittliche Schaden und fehlende Fernkampfmöglichkeiten. Es sind halt Tanks und diese Aufgabe erfüllen sie auch recht gut. Sie sollen den Gegner nicht umhauen, sondern ihn beschäftigen.


----------



## CalvinMD (30. August 2008)

Kannn man eigentlich die vergebenen MEisterschaftspunkte zurückbekommen wenn man zu einem Trainer geht und X Gold investiert? damit man nicht ewig mit der selben skillung rumgammeln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Der grundsätzliche Unterschied zwischen Blackork und Chosen ist folgender:

Der Chosen macht eher einen konstanten Schaden, während der Blackork mit eher weniger Schaden beginnt und diesen dann im Laufe des Kampfes über den durchschnittsschaden des Chosen erhöhen kann.

Ähnlich wie bei den Heilern, wo einige konstant heilen (runenpriester/zelot) und andere das ausbauen können (schami/Archmage).


----------



## HGVermillion (30. August 2008)

CalvinMD schrieb:


> Kannn man eigentlich die vergebenen MEisterschaftspunkte zurückbekommen wenn man zu einem Trainer geht und X Gold investiert? damit man nicht ewig mit der selben skillung rumgammeln muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Unnütze Fragen die schon irgendwo beantwortet wurden, die 85. ^^

Ja kann man.


----------



## Anusanna (30. August 2008)

Hallo,
 ich habe gerade von der "Hühnchen"-Regel gelesen. Also das man, wenn man als "high Lvl" in ein "Low lvl" RVR Gebiet zieht, sich in ein Hühnchen verwandelt, das kaum Schaden austeilt. Somit will man das Ganken unterbieten.
Dazu kam mir eine Frage. Wenn es nicht geplant ist, das man in Low lvl Gebieten herumrennt, hat man ja nur ein Gebiet in dem die Schlachten, im endcontent, stattfinden. Wie groß ist denn dieses Gebiet? (Ein WoW Vergleich wäre da hilfreich)
 Wenn irgendwann mal, alle auf max Lvl sind, wird das da nicht bisl voll? Wie viele Belagerungen wird es denn dort geben, bzw Gildenhäuser etc...?

Und überhaupt, wie groß ist eigentlich die gesamte WAR Welt? (Auch mal auf WoW bezogen)

MfG


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gerade von der "Hühnchen"-Regel gelesen. Also das man, wenn man als "high Lvl" in ein "Low lvl" RVR Gebiet zieht, sich in ein Hühnchen verwandelt, das kaum Schaden austeilt. Somit will man das Ganken unterbieten.
> Dazu kam mir eine Frage. Wenn es nicht geplant ist, das man in Low lvl Gebieten herumrennt, hat man ja nur ein Gebiet in dem die Schlachten, im endcontent, stattfinden. Wie groß ist denn dieses Gebiet? (Ein WoW Vergleich wäre da hilfreich)
> Wenn irgendwann mal, alle auf max Lvl sind, wird das da nicht bisl voll? Wie viele Belagerungen wird es denn dort geben, bzw Gildenhäuser etc...?
> ...



Also :

1. Das Huhn macht gar keinen Schaden, alle Fähigkeiten sind deaktiviert und man erhält nen dicken Debuff

2. Es gibt pro Völkerpaar jeweils 3 T4 Gebiete, dazu noch 2 Gebiete mit der großen Endfestung. Also so siehts aus :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze muss man sich dann noch für HE/DE und Imp/GH vorstellen. Pro gebiet gibt es 2-3 Burgen und 4-5 Vorposten, die es zu erobern gibt. Platz genug ist also vorhanden.


----------



## Malogar (30. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das ganze muss man sich dann noch für HE/DE und Imp/GH vorstellen. Pro gebiet gibt es 2-3 Burgen und 4-5 Vorposten, die es zu erobern gibt. Platz genug ist also vorhanden.



Stancer meinte vermutlich Zwerge/Grünhäute, nicht Imp/GH. 

Oder er mag keine Zwerge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (30. August 2008)

Könnte mir jemand der Betatester sagen, ob eine 9600GT 512 MB ausreichen wird, um Warhammer in 1024x768 in hohen Details flüssig spielen zu können?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte und Warhammer. Wäre sehr dankbar für diese Information.
Restliche Komponenten passen auf jedenfall.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

War nicht in der Beta, ist aber auch nicht wichtig zur Beantwortung deiner Frage.

Zum einen gibt die Performance in der Beta keine Möglichkeit, Rückschlüsse auf die Performance im releaseden spiel zuzulassen.

Desweiteren ist die Performance auch davon abhängig, was gerade abgeht. Bei Massenschlachten kommts zwar eher auf Arbeitsspeicher an aber ich denke mal auf Hoher detailstufe mach RVR wenig sinn.


----------



## Buldog K D K (30. August 2008)

Also wie in der 3 Beta-Show gezeigt wird soll man 





> der am Meisten dazu beigetragen hat bekommt einen Würfelbonus von 400


 ist das nur auf das Geldliche ausgelegt oder auch den Loot ? Und gibt es auch einen Link oder Seite mit einem Art Charackter-Planer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? Schön wäre diese Seite auf Deutsch da mein Schul-Englisch nicht der Hammer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (30. August 2008)

Mal eine Frage. Sollte die schon auf Seite 36 des Threads beantwortet sein, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. SuFu hat jedenfalls nichts gebracht:

Ich habe es sowohl in WoW als auch in HdRO erlebt, dass ich morgens um 6 auf einem deutschen Server nahezu alleine unterwegs bin. Habe ich dann eine Chance PQs zu machen? Oder muss ich mich auf Soloquests beschränken?


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Sollte die schon auf Seite 36 des Threads beantwortet sein, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. SuFu hat jedenfalls nichts gebracht:
> 
> Ich habe es sowohl in WoW als auch in HdRO erlebt, dass ich morgens um 6 auf einem deutschen Server nahezu alleine unterwegs bin. Habe ich dann eine Chance PQs zu machen? Oder muss ich mich auf Soloquests beschränken?



Was erwartest du da für eine Antwort ? Für PQ´s braucht man vor allem eins : Spieler. Wenn die nicht da sind, weil die schlafen oder bei der Arbeit sind, dann ist das eben so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PQ´s lassen sich nicht alleine erfüllen. Alleine schafft man immer nur die erste Stufe (Stage 1)

Für die 2. Stufe braucht man schon 2-3 Spieler und für Stufe 3 dann ne Gruppe, bei manchen PQ´s auch mehr


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Zumindest hast du bei WAR auch um 6 Uhr den Vorteil, dass du durch offene Gruppen leichter ne Gruppe findest, die das selbe Ziel wie du verfolgst.

Wenn allerdings wirklich so wenig im PvE los ist, dass man keine PQ gruppe zusammenkriegt, würd ich an deiner Stelle versuchen ne Gruppe zusammenzukriegen um nen Keep zu holen. Von der anderen Fraktion sind ja dann wahrscheinlich auch net viele on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (31. August 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage. Sollte die schon auf Seite 36 des Threads beantwortet sein, bitte ich um Entschuldigung. SuFu hat jedenfalls nichts gebracht:
> 
> Ich habe es sowohl in WoW als auch in HdRO erlebt, dass ich morgens um 6 auf einem deutschen Server nahezu alleine unterwegs bin. Habe ich dann eine Chance PQs zu machen? Oder muss ich mich auf Soloquests beschränken?



PQs der 1 Stufe kannst du solo machen. Dazu musst du normale Gegner töten/irgendwas abfackeln bzw sprengen.
Jede dieser Aktionen gibt dir 100 Rufpunkte für den Chapterruf (je 1/3 Ruf = 1 Belohnung)
Wird eine PQ Stufe abgeschlossen, bekommst du mehrere 1000 XP + einige Hundert bis einige Tausend Ruf.

Würde also eine PQ im ersten Schritt lauten : töte 40 Tiermenschen, kannst du dies auch allein tun und recht schnell damit deinen Chapterruf erhöhen (ist wirklich kein tagelanges Ruf farmen)

Sobald Stufe 1 geschafft ist, erscheinen Champion Wachen, welche man besiegen muss. Champions sind "in etwa" das gleiche wie ein Elite in WoW. 
Allein nicht zu besiegen, ab hier sind 3er Teams zu empfehlen  Tank/DD/Heiler.....es geht aber auch mit Tank/Heiler, Tank ist aber Pflicht. 
Erschwert wird dies dadurch, das ab Stufe zwei ein Timer läuft. Dieser kann von 5 Minuten bis zu 15 Minuten gehen. 10 Minuten ist der Standart.
Es fehlt halt dann der Schaden ohne DD und wegen dem Timer ist man nicht unbedingt schnell genug....aber bei einigen wenigen PQs (einfachen) geht es im Duo.

Wird diese Stufe auch geschafft, erscheint ein Held/mehrere Helden + Champions. ebenfalls mit Timer.

Der Unterschied vom Held zum Champion ist so groß, wie der Unterschied vom Champion zum Standart Mob.  Champions kann ein Tank mehrere halten. Für Helden braucht man je einen extra Tank...teilweise sogar mehrere die sich abwechseln.

Es gibt auch PQs mit mehr als nur 3 Stufen. Im Land der Trolle (T2 Chaos) ist zB eine mit 5 Stufen.


Je höher du kommst umso "schwerer" werden PQs bzw es tauchen mehrere Helden auf. 
Gleich die erste im T4 geht zwar recht einfach los (Tiermenschen abschlachten)
Allerdings kommen in Stufe zwei gleichmal  1 Held Drachenoger + 2 Champion Drachenoger
In Stufe 3 kommen 3 Drachenoger Helden........waren gerade 12 Leute in der PQ...wir brauchten doch ein Weilchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

und wenn der Timer der 2. Stufe abgelaufen ist, wird die PQ dann nach kanpp 2 minuten Resettet?

Dann könnt man ja wirklich gut Ruf farmen indem man zwischen 2-3 PQ gebieten hin und her reist und jeweils die 1. Stufe immer alleine macht. Gibt zwar dann kein PQ-loot, aber besser als einfach irgendwelche mobs zu grinden.


----------



## Moagim (31. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> und wenn der Timer der 2. Stufe abgelaufen ist, wird die PQ dann nach kanpp 2 minuten Resettet?
> 
> Dann könnt man ja wirklich gut Ruf farmen indem man zwischen 2-3 PQ gebieten hin und her reist und jeweils die 1. Stufe immer alleine macht. Gibt zwar dann kein PQ-loot, aber besser als einfach irgendwelche mobs zu grinden.



Ja nach dem "failed" bei Timerende wird gleich resetet 1-2 Minuten. Ja es ist so gedacht das man recht fix in die nächste PQ reinhüpfen kann. Man hat seinen Chapterruf recht schnell voll und damit 2 Items auf "blauer Beutel - Lila Beutel" Status + 1 Trank ^^
Auserdem gibts immer noch einen schönen EXP Schub je Stufe.

Pro Chapter gibt es 3 PQs. 22 Chapter müssten es pro Volk sein.

Also 66 PQs je Volk das noch x3 weil es ja 3 Völker je Fraktion sind+ Dungeon PQs + PQs in der eigenen Stadt + Stadtraid PQs.


----------



## Blah (31. August 2008)

Hab ne brennende Frage, bin schon auf Seite 10 und habe schon vieles gelsen, leider wurde bis jetzt meine Frage noch nie erwähnt. 

Ist die Welt durchgehbar wie in WoW, also um Zone zu wechseln keine Ladebildschirme? Sondern, dass man einfach von der einen Zone zur nächsten Reiten kann? Wie etwa von Ashenvale ins Brachland, ohne Ladebildschirm?

Weil in AoC wurde ich sehr entäuscht, die Gebiete bzw Zonen sind Viereckig und um in eine andere Zone zu kommen musste man duch ne Türe mit Ladebildschirm und war dann Kilometerweise wo anderst. Bzw überspringt man einfach Gebiete, man hüpft wortwörtlich auf der Karte von einem Punkt zum anderen, ohne die Gebiete dazwischen zu sehen.

Wie ist das in WAR? Hoffe meine Frage war verständlich genug.

EDIT: 4 Fragen sind mir noch eingefallen:

1. ist Tauchen und Schwimmen möglich?
2. kann man Felsen und Klippen runterspringen/fallen, was passiert beim zu Hohen aufprall?
3. wie haften die Waffen am Körper? Schweben sie eher am Rücken mit, oder sieht es eher so aus als würden sie auch festgemacht sein, oder so wie bei WoW/AoC dass nochn halbermeter Abstand vom Körper ist?
4. was passiert bei einem Tod? Wird man zum Geist und muss zum Leichnam laufen oder wiederbelebt man sich an nem Friedhof automatisch? Was bringt der Tod für Nachteile?


----------



## HGVermillion (31. August 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Wie ist das in WAR? Hoffe meine Frage war verständlich genug.
> 
> EDIT: 4 Fragen sind mir noch eingefallen:
> 
> ...



Die einzelnen Tiers sind voneinander getrennt, also wenn du vom Tier 1 ins Tier 2 willst bekommst du einen ladebildschirm, wäre auch nicht anders zu realisieren wenn sich hunderte spieler in einem gebiet auf die Glocke hauen ohne das die Server in die Knie gehen.

1. Nein
2. Du brichts dir ein paar Knochen und stirbst vll daran
3. bin nicht beda
4. Wiederbelebung an einem Speziellen punkt.


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2008)

Der Ladebildschirm kommt aber nur beim fliegen, oder?Hatte gedacht das  beim laufen die Welt von Tier1 bis Tier4 jeder Paarung durchgehend ist


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Der Ladebildschirm kommt aber nur beim fliegen, oder?Hatte gedacht das  beim laufen die Welt von Tier1 bis Tier4 jeder Paarung durchgehend ist



Soweit ich weiß net. Aber wie oft rennt man bitte zwischen den Tiers hin und her. Man wird ja auch net wie in anderen MMO von A nach B geschickt, wobei diese Punkte natürlich die sind, die am weitesten von einander entfernten sind nur weil die Entwickler zeigen wollen wie groß die Welt doch ist. Und nen Ladebildschirm beim Fliegen ist ja nach Wow wohl mal God-Mod.


----------



## Shintuargar (31. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Der Ladebildschirm kommt aber nur beim fliegen, oder?Hatte gedacht das  beim laufen die Welt von Tier1 bis Tier4 jeder Paarung durchgehend ist



Erkläre mir mal bitte, was das für ein Sinn machen soll? Wozu kommt der Ladebildschirm beim Fliegen? Weil das neue Gebiet geladen wird mit all den Objekten etc. Meinst du ernsthaft, beim laufen wäre das anders und schwupps ist alles geladen? Wenn dem so wäre, würde man beim Fliegen ebenso keine Ladezeit benötigen. Da hättest du aber auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Erkläre mir mal bitte, was das für ein Sinn machen soll? Wozu kommt der Ladebildschirm beim Fliegen? Weil das neue Gebiet geladen wird mit all den Objekten etc. Meinst du ernsthaft, beim laufen wäre das anders und schwupps ist alles geladen? Wenn dem so wäre, würde man beim Fliegen ebenso keine Ladezeit benötigen. Da hättest du aber auch selbst drauf kommen können.



Der Sinn von aneinanderhängenden Gebieten, die man ohne Ladebildschirm erreichen kann liegt dadrin, den Spieler nicht daran zu erinnern, dass er "nur" ein Spiel spielt. Es ist also ein versuch die Welt realistischer zu machen.

Bei Wow siehts ja auch so aus: ein Kontinent, den man fast komplett ohne Ladeschirm bereisen kann und wenn man in den anderen will dann schon.

Wow hat allerdings auch kein richtiges Open RvR. und daher finde ich die Ladebildschirme zwischen den einzelnen Tiers mehr als erträglich.


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Ich behaupte sogar ganz frech:

Deshalb hat WoW kein open PvP.


Wie oft hat mans erlebt, 200 Spieler Stadtraid, alles läuft weich wie Butter und dann: Serverlaaaag
Instants brauchen Sekunden um zu zünden usw.

Hatte ja auch schon bei Daoc seine Gründe, warum die Frontiers auf anderen Serverteilen lagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeona9 (31. August 2008)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Zwerge mit Menschen bzw. Hochelfen zusammen RvR machen können(selbe Zenarios, etc..)
Wieviel Kontakt haben die unterschiedlichen Rassen einer Fraktion während des Spiels miteinander? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Xeona9 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Zwerge mit Menschen bzw. Hochelfen zusammen RvR machen können(selbe Zenarios, etc..)
> Wieviel Kontakt haben die unterschiedlichen Rassen einer Fraktion während des Spiels miteinander?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rassen der eigenen Fraktion können jederzeit, alles miteinander unternehmen. und mit Rassen der anderen Fraktion können sie auch viel Spaß haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (31. August 2008)

Xeona9 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Zwerge mit Menschen bzw. Hochelfen zusammen RvR machen können(selbe Zenarios, etc..)
> Wieviel Kontakt haben die unterschiedlichen Rassen einer Fraktion während des Spiels miteinander?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Szenario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ja, sie können zusammen in die Schlacht ziehen. Somit kann man auch denken wie, ja sie können rüberfliegen in die anderen Gebiete. Würde es nicht gehen, wäre es schwachsinnig weil wenn es zuwenig Elfen gäbe, dann wären sie ja dem Untergang nahe wenn die Dunkelelfen wesentlich mehr Spieler zu bieten hätte.


----------



## Shintuargar (31. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Der Sinn von aneinanderhängenden Gebieten, die man ohne Ladebildschirm erreichen kann liegt dadrin, den Spieler nicht daran zu erinnern, dass er "nur" ein Spiel spielt. Es ist also ein versuch die Welt realistischer zu machen.
> 
> Bei Wow siehts ja auch so aus: ein Kontinent, den man fast komplett ohne Ladeschirm bereisen kann und wenn man in den anderen will dann schon.
> 
> Wow hat allerdings auch kein richtiges Open RvR. und daher finde ich die Ladebildschirme zwischen den einzelnen Tiers mehr als erträglich.



Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Es ging mir nicht um Sinn oder Unsinn zusammenhängender Gebiete, sondern wieso es bei einem Flug von T1 ins T2 einen Ladebildschirm geben soll und zu Fuß von T1 ins T2 nicht. Weil Havamal ja so erstaunt darüber war, dass es auch beim Übergang per pedes ebenfalls einen Ladebildschirm gibt.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Du hast mich falsch verstanden. Es ging mir nicht um Sinn oder Unsinn zusammenhängender Gebiete, sondern wieso es bei einem Flug von T1 ins T2 einen Ladebildschirm geben soll und zu Fuß von T1 ins T2 nicht. Weil Havamal ja so erstaunt darüber war, dass es auch beim Übergang per pedes ebenfalls einen Ladebildschirm gibt.



Das ist ganz einfach: 

In WAR wird die Landschaft ohne Ladebalken einfach gestreamed. Während man in WoW einfach auf nem Mount fliegt und somit die Landschaft weitergestreamed wird, wird man in W.A.R "teleportiert". Das hat aber zur Folge, dass die Landschaft von dorthin nicht gestreamt wurde und somit erst einmal nach geladen werden muss, eben in Form eines Ladebalkens.


----------



## Acy (31. August 2008)

Also kurz zu den Ladebildern:
Grundlegend hat man ein kurzes Ladebild, wenn man die Völkerpaarung oder den Abschnitt wechselt bzw. ein instanziertes Gebiet (z.B. Szenario) oder einen der großen Dungeons betritt. Für kleine Dungeons und die Zonengrenzen innerhalb der einzelnen Abschnitte gibt es keine Ladebilder, sondern nur ggf. einen kurzen "Laderuckler" je nach PC-Leistung usw.

Wenn man als Chaos-Spieler z.B. vom Start bis in die unvermeidliche Stadt laufen möchte, läuft das ungefähr so ab:

- Start in Norsca
- Direkt von Norsca nach Nordland
- Kurzes Ladebild beim Übergang vom Nordland ins Ostland (Übertritt in den 2. Abschnitt)
- Direkt von Ostland in das Land der Trolle
- Kurzes Ladebild beim Übergang vom Land der Trolle ins Talabecland. (Übertritt in den 3. Abschnitt)
- Direkt vom Talabecland zum Nordpass
- Kurzes Ladebild beim Übergang vom Nordpass in die Chaoswüste (Übertritt in den 4. Abschnitt)
- Direkt von der Chaoswüste zum Schlund (wenn ich nu die Bezeichnung nicht verwechsel; das ist das Gebiet der Chaosfestung vor der unvermeidlichen Stadt)
- Kurzes Ladebild beim Übergang vom Schlund in die unvermeidliche Stadt

Zu den Ladebildern muss man sagen, dass diese je nach PC-Leistung usw. nur ein paar Sekunden sichtbar sind. Gleichzeitig kann man etwas über das Gebiet, in das man reist, erfahren und bekommt auch allgemeine Tipps zum Spiel angezeigt. Wirklich schlimm sind die nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und vermeidbar sind diese Übergänge in der Regel nicht:
Gerade bei den Paarungen Dunkelelfen/Hochelfen und Grünhäute/Zwerge gibt es teilweise mehrere hundert Kilometer zu überbrücken, die man einfach nicht alle in begehbare Zonen packen kann. Die Welt würde viel zu groß werden und man kann da ja auch nicht irgendwie einfach Inhalt reinklatschen, nur damit's da ist - interessiert ja dann ggf. eh niemanden.

Noch als Anmerkung:
Wer einen Flugmeister nutzt, hat grundsätzlich immer ein Ladebild, auch wenn's für den Zonenübergang eigentlich kein Ladebild gäbe (z.B. von Barak Varr in die Sümpfe des Vergessens).


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Der kriegt jetzt mal nen push, sonst gehen mir hier zuviele Fragenthreads auf...

/push


----------



## Ichweissnichts (31. August 2008)

Dann schreib ich einfach noch nen paar Fragen rein (wotlk Server hat mich mal wieder geworfen).

- Gibt es etwas in Richtung Waffenskills, die man steigern muss, oder kann man die entsprechenden Waffen einfach von Anfang an gut benutzen?

- Gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein Gruppenmitglied einfach per Klick auf dessen Portrait zu heilen, oder muss man den erst per klick anvisieren und dann per Fähigkeitseinsatz heilen?

- Kann man getötet gegnerische Spieler looten, und was kann man dadurch bekommen? (hatte nen Video gesehen, wo der Spieler nen getöteten Spieler ausgeplündet hat, und nen violetten Umhang erhalten hat. Der war darüber aber so verwundert, dass es für mich wie ein bug klang).

- Gibt es einen Briefkasten, mit dem man Gegenstände und Gold zu eigenen Charakteren schicken kann?

- Werden Gegner auf der Minimap angezeigt?

- Ist die Spielmechanik so ausgelegt, dass eine Gruppe von Spielern zu unchristlichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeiten im RVR Erfolge erzielen kann, während alle anderen schlafen, so dass plötzlich alle Erfolge, für die man gestern verzweifelt gekämpft hat, "über Nacht" verloren sind?

In 14 Tagen und ein paar Stunden geht es los, sofern man nicht noch vorher einen Beta-Key bekommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (31. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Dann schreib ich einfach noch nen paar Fragen rein (wotlk Server hat mich mal wieder geworfen).
> 
> - Gibt es etwas in Richtung Waffenskills, die man steigern muss, oder kann man die entsprechenden Waffen einfach von Anfang an gut benutzen?
> 
> ...



1. Nein nichts skillen. Waffe anlegen = loskloppen/zaubern/feuern
2 du kannst zwei Ziele gleichzeitig anwählen, eines das du angreifst und eines auf das du Heilung wirkst.
3 Ja. Ist wie ein Mob Kill....allerdings kann hier auch ein RvR Set droppen.(das würds im PVE nicht geben)
4 Ja
5 Nein...du siehst allerdings auf der Karte  ein Symbol das gekreuzte Schwerter darstellt. Dort wird gekämpft...je größer das Symbol deste heftiger der Kampf.
6 Ist möglich gewesen, allerdings kann man das an einem Betaserver nicht festmachen. wenn nur 500 Leute maximal on sind, MUSS man ja die nötigen Punkte soweit runterschrauben damit man überhaupt irgendwas mal an der Kampagne sehen kann.


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> 3 Ja. Ist wie ein Mob Kill....allerdings kann hier auch ein RvR Set droppen.(das würds im PVE nicht geben)



Um die Frage vorwegzunehmen: Nein, der loot wird dem Opfer nicht weggenommen.


----------



## Reliq (31. August 2008)

...


----------



## Auylio (31. August 2008)

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage, entschuldigt mich das ich mir nicht alle 73 Seiten antue.
Falls es schon geschrieben wurde würde mir ein Verweis darauf genügen.

Wenn man tot ist, kann man dann zur Leiche laufen (WoW) oder muss man am Friedhof wiederbeleben (HdRO)?


----------



## Raqill (31. August 2008)

Sind die Quests Abwechslungsreich?
Sprich nicht nur sowas ala "Gib mir 10 Oger Köpfe" & "Töte 111 Gorillas"


----------



## HMC-Pretender (31. August 2008)

Wie Bugfrei ist WAR eigentlich?

Trotz des gestrichenen Contents würde ich das Spiel eigentlich gern mal antesten, da ich Fan des Tabletops bin. Möchte aber ungern meine knappe Freizeit in einer Bezahlbeta verbringen. AoC war mir bei Release zum Beispiel noch nicht weit genug...


----------



## Reliq (31. August 2008)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Wie Bugfrei ist WAR eigentlich?
> 
> Trotz des gestrichenen Contents würde ich das Spiel eigentlich gern mal antesten, da ich Fan des Tabletops bin. Möchte aber ungern meine knappe Freizeit in einer Bezahlbeta verbringen. AoC war mir bei Release zum Beispiel noch nicht weit genug...



Wie du mit sicherheit mitbekommen hast ist das Spiel noch im Beta-Status sprich ende der woche in der Open-Beta
Demnach werden dann bis zum Release mit sicherheit noch einige Bugs gefixed damit das Spiel bei Release so bugfrei wie es in der Zeit geht erscheinen kann.


----------



## Abell (31. August 2008)

Acy schrieb:


> Also kurz zu den Ladebildern:
> Grundlegend hat man ein kurzes Ladebild, wenn man die Völkerpaarung oder den Abschnitt wechselt bzw. ein instanziertes Gebiet (z.B. Szenario) oder einen der großen Dungeons betritt. Für kleine Dungeons und die Zonengrenzen innerhalb der einzelnen Abschnitte gibt es keine Ladebilder, sondern nur ggf. einen kurzen "Laderuckler" je nach PC-Leistung usw.
> 
> Wenn man als Chaos-Spieler z.B. vom Start bis in die unvermeidliche Stadt laufen möchte, läuft das ungefähr so ab:
> ...



Ahh, endlich kapier ich einigermassen wie die begehbaren Teile in WAR aufgebaut sind. Das heisst also die einzelnen Paarungsgebiete hängen zwar zusammen, aber zwischen diesen Gebieten befindet sich "nichts"?

Na gut, da die Welt nun mal schon durchs Tabletop vorgegeben war wärs wahrscheinlich etwas viel um alles zusammenhängend machen zu können. Trotzdem schade, hätte mir besser gefallen.

PS: Hab jetzt auch endlich mal eine wirklich gute Kartensammlung gefunden:

http://warhammer.gamepressure.com/maps.asp

Da ist ja eigentlich nur ein Bruchteil der eigentlichen Warhammerwelt begehbar.


----------



## Terratec (31. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Wie du mit sicherheit mitbekommen hast ist das Spiel noch im Beta-Status sprich ende der woche in der Open-Beta
> Demnach werden dann bis zum Release mit sicherheit noch einige Bugs gefixed damit das Spiel bei Release so bugfrei wie es in der Zeit geht erscheinen kann.


Ähm sorry, aber dein Post beantwortet seine Frage in keinster Weise....was nützt es ihm wenn noch ein paar Bugs gefixt werden, wenn keinerlei Auskunft darüber, wieviel momentan vorhanden sind gegeben wird....


----------



## HMC-Pretender (31. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ähm sorry, aber dein Post beantwortet seine Frage in keinster Weise....was nützt es ihm wenn noch ein paar Bugs gefixt werden, wenn keinerlei Auskunft darüber, wieviel momentan vorhanden sind gegeben wird....




Jo. Ich weiß, dass bis zum Release und auch danach noch fleißig gefixt wird. und mir ist auch klar, dass kein derart komplexes Spiel ohne Bugs rauskommen wird. Frage mich nur wie weit sie bereits sind. Läuft der Client stabil, funktionieren die Quests, machen die Fähigkeiten was sie sollen? Oder muss man sich erst drei Tage lang ins Support-Forum einlesen bevor man richtig spielen kann?


----------



## Arben (31. August 2008)

Da das Spiel Goldstatus erreicht hat sollten sich die Bugs in einem spielbaren Rahmen halten. Heisst, es wird mit Sicherheit anfangs noch einige geben, aber die gröbsten sollten entfernt worden sein. Und die kommende Openbeta wird eher weniger helfen, da dort vor allem Leute spielen, die nicht etwa Bugs suchen möchten, sondern schon vorher einsteigen.


----------



## Reliq (31. August 2008)

Sagmal leute...
kann es sein das der Zauberer irgentwie mehr DMG macht al nen Feuerzauberer?

bei den videos sehe ich von Zauberern immer so DMG werte von 1500-2500 DMg, was ich beim Feuerzauberer nie gesehen habe.

Ist da was dran?


----------



## Rayon (31. August 2008)

Reliq schrieb:


> Sagmal leute...
> kann es sein das der Zauberer irgentwie mehr DMG macht al nen Feuerzauberer?
> 
> bei den videos sehe ich von Zauberern immer so DMG werte von 1500-2500 DMg, was ich beim Feuerzauberer nie gesehen habe.
> ...


Sorc = Direkt Damage
BW = Dots (und auch mehr Damage als die Sorc :>)


----------



## Reliq (31. August 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Sorc = Direkt Damage
> BW = Dots (und auch mehr Damage als die Sorc :>)




aber es gibt doch auch nen skilllinie bei BW die auf direkt DMG Basiert oder nicht?

meines wissens nach Direkt DMG/DOT/AOE


----------



## Rayon (31. August 2008)

ist dennoch schwächer als die vom sorc und die dots vom BW sind stärker.


----------



## Taorion (31. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage zum Chat.  

Gibt es eine Gemeinsprache für alle Fraktioen, oder nur jeweils für eine. Kann man rassenspezifische Sprachen einstellen?

Und gleich noch eine zweite Frage, wie steht es mit Makros?

Danke für die Antworten

MfG


----------



## Acy (31. August 2008)

Unterschiedliche Sprachen sind im Spiel nicht direkt vorgesehen, aber man kann sich grundsätzlich nicht mit den Feinden (also Ordnungssspieler bei einem Zerstörungsspieler und umgekehrt) unterhalten.

Makros sind so wie in DAoC möglich, aber auch mehrzeilig. Zusätzlich kann man für's Makro auch ein kleines Symbol auswählen. Man könnte also z.B. ein Makro wie folgendes machen:

```
/s Ich mach schluss ... baba
/quit
```

Questvielfalt:
Sagen wir so, es gibt Quests zum plätten, sammeln, manipulieren, spionieren, überbringen, suchen, finden, rätseln, entdecken, ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Eine Frage zum Huhn, was stimmt den nun. Es hiess einmal, bei RvR Server wenn man PvE Zonen betritt die Low sind, wird man sofort zum Huhn, dann hiess es noch, dass man erst zum Huhn wird wenn man anfängt einen Lowie anzugreifen.

Dann habe ich noch gehört, dass man in den Quest bzw PvE Gebieten, bei denen man auch zu nem Huhn werden kann, eigentlich gar niemand lvlt von der gegnerischen Fraktion. Wofür sind dann die RvR Server den gut?

Soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass ich ein Ganker bin, aber ich mag Open PvP, auch beim Questen und ich erkunde und helfe halt auch gerne. Aber dann findet beim Quest Gebieten ja eh nie Open PvP statt, weil dort anscheinend ja auch niemand von der gegnerischen Fraktion questet. Wofür steht den der RvR Server? Weil dann würde ein Core mehr hinmachen, man kann den Lowies helfen als nicht-Huhn und einer von der gegnerischen Fraktion trifft man ja auch nicht an.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Huhn, was stimmt den nun. Es hiess einmal, bei RvR Server wenn man PvE Zonen betritt die Low sind, wird man sofort zum Huhn, dann hiess es noch, dass man erst zum Huhn wird wenn man anfängt einen Lowie anzugreifen.
> 
> Dann habe ich noch gehört, dass man in den Quest bzw PvE Gebieten, bei denen man auch zu nem Huhn werden kann, eigentlich gar niemand lvlt von der gegnerischen Fraktion. Wofür sind dann die RvR Server den gut?
> 
> Soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass ich ein Ganker bin, aber ich mag Open PvP, auch beim Questen und ich erkunde und helfe halt auch gerne. Aber dann findet beim Quest Gebieten ja eh nie Open PvP statt, weil dort anscheinend ja auch niemand von der gegnerischen Fraktion questet. Wofür steht den der RvR Server? Weil dann würde ein Core mehr hinmachen, man kann den Lowies helfen als nicht-Huhn und einer von der gegnerischen Fraktion trifft man ja auch nicht an.



ähm sry du vertauschst da etwas, die PvE server haben das mit dem Huhn die RvR server haben die Hühnerverwandlung noch nicht.
Kann sein hatt sich inzwischen geändert aber du meint PvE server nicht RvR ^^


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht.
> 
> Zum Huhn wirst du, wenn du ein Lowlevel Gebiet betrittst UND dich flaggst.
> 
> ...



Wirklich doof gelöst!


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Ne andere Frage noch, ist das immernoch so, dass eroberte Städte/Dörfer sich verändern und sich verfärben bzw kaputt gehen und auch neue Wege ermöglichen innerhalb der Stadt die zB neue Qs geben für die, die Stadt erobert haben.

Und kann man den entführten Thronsitzer bzw König immernoch mit faulem Obst bewerfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medith (1. September 2008)

ok ich hab mir jetzt hier SEEEEHHHHR viel durch gelesen , was heißt die ersten 30 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin nun zum Schluss gekommen die Beta tester selber zu Fragen^^ in der hoffnung das mir einer antwortet.

Ich hab die Rüstungen betreffend viele Fragen gelesen doch nun mal ganz konkrett.
-1-       Sehen am Ende alle gleich aus (Halt pro Klasse) Ich nehm hier die Farbe und die Trophän aussen vor. Denn selbst wenn man sagt das bei WoW am Ende alle auf das gleiche Set hinarbeiten kann keiner sagen das dort alle gleich aussehen würden , gibt es eine derartige vielfalt? (Nicht so groß wie bei wow aber vorhanden) Denn das war eines der Features die mich an Guild Wars abgeschreckt hatten, alle sahen gleich aus bis auf die Farbe.
-2-     Sind die Trophän wirklich von weitem sichtbar oder alle so mickrig wie bei dem Witchunter , mit seinen kläpprigen dolchen die er versetzen kann?

-3-     Wie ist das mit den Gebietsübergängen , ich habe hier gelesen das es welche gibt , was mich extrem entäuscht , denn wow kommt ohne aus und gibt einen daher ein wesentlich größeres freiheitsgefühl, jetzt würde es mich interessieren wie oft solche denn vorkommen ? So oft wie bei AoC? (Dort waren sie extrem nervig, derart viele ladebilschirme zu sehen)

Gut das wär dann alles , hoffe auf Antwort und danke im Vorraus.
(Bitte bitte antwortet, ich werd auch brav danke sagen!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Lerai (1. September 2008)

Also meine Frage wäre hier nun ob sich der, dem Gegner zugefügte Schaden durch bestimmte Positionierung zu ihm ändert.
Oder ist es wie in WoW das man wenn man den Gegner von hinten angreift, das dann dem Angriff nicht ausgewichen bzw geblockt/pariert werden kann?
Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, das Angriffsfeld der Spieler ist, also inwiefern man einen Gegner angreifen kann der hinter einem steht.

Nun die eigentliche Frage auf die ich im endeffekt hinaus wollte:
Lohnte es sich im PvP wie ein Irrer um den Gegner herum zu springen umso weniger oft getroffen zu werden??


----------



## Havamal (1. September 2008)

Was? In Wow sieht jeder Vertreter einer KLasse mit T6 anders aus? Heh? Wäre mir noch nicht aufgefallen das mein Jäger Kumpel im Arena Season 2 Gear anders als mein Jäger aussah!Hatten sogar den gleichen Wappenrock!

Klar sieht das RVR 6 Set z.B. vom Chosen gleich auch wie das RVR 6 Set eines anderen Chosen!

Ist bei Wow nicht anders! Nur hier kannst du selbst, wenn ein anderer deiner Karriere das komplett gleiche Set hat immer noch andere Trophäen und eine andere Farbe haben!Damit gibt es mehr Vielfalt als in Wow!

Wenn du meintest ob du Sets mischen kannst nach belieben! Ja klar kannst du deine Rüssi Teile  tragen wie du willst!

Ein bisschen was vom Rvr Set ein bisschen was aus dem Pve ein bisserl was aus den Bounty Hunter set usw!


----------



## Medith (1. September 2008)

Danke das du um die Zeit noch antwortest aber nein so mein ich das nicht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich sehen t6 typen immer gleich aus , und in dem falle bin ich war dankbar das sie das färbe system drin haben, aber mir geht es darum ob die rüstungen einer klasse sich dermasen ähneln das kaum ein unterschied zu erkennen ist , sieh dir mal die screenshots an , dort dieht jeder High level char gleich aus (jaja ich weiß in der beta haben alle high levell chars bekommen die gleich aussehen ) aber in Wow sehen die rüsis eben auch untershciedlich aus T4 sieht ganz anderst aus als T6 , obwohl sie beide für 70 sidn , so war das gemeint ob diese sets einen optischen untershcied haben?.

und das mit den Trophän , natürlich gibts die , aber kuk dir mal die videos von dem ollen hexenjäger an , wow er hat 3 doclhe und 3 fläschen die mann erst aus 2 metern enfernung erkennt , sehr individuel. (ein ork mit nem riesen totenschädel auf der shculter wäre shcön  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , solche items mein ich , die man shcon von weitem sieht )

Das mit den übergängen wär mir aber auch noch immer wichtig zu wissen.

Trotzdem danke Havamal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff du verstehst mein aliegen jetzt , war wahrscheinlich zuerst etwas falsch ausgedrückt die frage von mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (1. September 2008)

Also das mit den Ladebildschirmen wurde schon in den ersten 30 Seiten erklährt.

Es gibt kaum welche, halt für Scenarios undso.

Ich find das mit den WoW vergleichen nervig, weil es ähnelt zwar WoW aber ist halt ein ganz anderes Spiel und das ist auch gut so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Die Rüssis in Guildwars sind auch nicht alle gleich. Nur die von Anfängern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (1. September 2008)

Nein da gibs auch Unterschiede!
Ab 40 gibs ja noch sets aus den RVR bis man komplett R80 ist da gibs dann das letzte RVR set! Dann gibs noch Sets aus nem 40er Dungeon, der The Veil heisst! Dann noch ein Set aus Städtebelagerung vom König!

Apropo habe ich auch noch ne Frage!
Welches Set ist mächtiger?
Das vom König oder das R80 Set?

Hier mal highlevel Set Bilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch 2 highlevel Sets Blackorc
http://s524.photobucket.com/albums/cc324/O...current=BO4.jpg
http://s524.photobucket.com/albums/cc324/O...current=BO1.jpg


----------



## Medith (1. September 2008)

ah ok danke , dann wär eich alles geklärt, das mit den übergängen hatte ich irgendwie so gelesen das es auch zwischen den jeweiligen tiers ladebereiche gibt , kurz jedes gebiet ist so ziemlich abgeschnitten oder wie? 

Weiß jemadn ob die trophän auch gut sichtbar sind? 

ps: nochmal danke , das mit den rüsis beruhigt mich jetzt einigermaßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (1. September 2008)

Kauf dir nen fetten Breitwand Lcd Fernseher und du siehst alles vom weiten!


----------



## Syane (1. September 2008)

Lerai schrieb:


> Also meine Frage wäre hier nun ob sich der, dem Gegner zugefügte Schaden durch bestimmte Positionierung zu ihm ändert.
> Oder ist es wie in WoW das man wenn man den Gegner von hinten angreift, das dann dem Angriff nicht ausgewichen bzw geblockt/pariert werden kann?
> Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, das Angriffsfeld der Spieler ist, also inwiefern man einen Gegner angreifen kann der hinter einem steht.
> 
> ...



Also..hab ma etwas rumgesucht mit der sufu..hoffe kann dir nun helfen.

also Wenn du deinen Gegner z.b per knockback aufn boden schleuderst ..kasiert dieser 100% schaden ...da wird dann also nix geblockt...explizit zum thema "angriffe von hinten"habe ich nichts gelesen außer ....das es bei den meles wohl sinn macht um diesen herumm zurennen (ähnlich wie in wow) dies hat halt den Effekt das manche attacken ins leere gehen. Hierbei sei gesagt das sich caster automatisch mitbewegen beim casten ...also bei denen bringts nichts. Ich glaube nicht das ansonsten eine attacke von hinten ..außer der backstep vom witchelf irgendwelche Vorteile bringt.

ansonsten gibts halt noch ne ziemlich kleine hitbox ...die wohl beim hinterherrennen seiner gegner den melles noch ärger bereitet.


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Medith schrieb:


> ok ich hab mir jetzt hier SEEEEHHHHR viel durch gelesen , was heißt die ersten 30 seiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1) wurde schon hinreichend beantwortet
2) es ist schon richtig, dass man die nicht aus 10 Km entfernung sieht. Es ist sicher auch nicht dazu gedacht im RvR die gegner zu beeindrucken, die sich wenn sie bei dir in der nähe stehen eh um was anderes kümmern. Ich denke schon, dass es durch die Trophäen sehr schön möglich ist sich von anderen zu unterscheiden. Weiterhin bekommt man noch mehr das gefühl für seine Rüstung und das drum und dran was geleistet zu haben.
3) also pro Rasse hast du 3 oder 4 Gebietsübergänge, wo geladen wird und das nicht sonderlich lange. Und wow kommt ohne aus? Naja, wechsel zwischen Kontinenten, wechsel zu BC, Heldenhalle, BG und noch mehr. Es sind zwar weniger als bei War aber deshalb ist bei wow auch das Open RvR verreckt. Natürlich wird durch solche übergänge die Welt ein bisschen unrealistischer, aber lieber alle 2 Tage mal nen Ladebildschirm und dafür Massenschlachten. Und dass beim fliegen nen Ladebildschirm kommt, da wird sich keiner drüber beschweren, wenn er bedenkt, dass er bei wow 30% seiner Spielzeit aufm Flugmount verbracht hat.


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Lerai schrieb:


> Also meine Frage wäre hier nun ob sich der, dem Gegner zugefügte Schaden durch bestimmte Positionierung zu ihm ändert.
> Oder ist es wie in WoW das man wenn man den Gegner von hinten angreift, das dann dem Angriff nicht ausgewichen bzw geblockt/pariert werden kann?
> Was mich auch interessieren würde ist, das Angriffsfeld der Spieler ist, also inwiefern man einen Gegner angreifen kann der hinter einem steht.
> 
> ...



Einige angriffe wirken nur von Hinten/der Seite.
blocken/parieren klappt nur nach vorne.

Das "hinrichten" eines Tanks klappt auch nur von hinten...dafür ist das eine Wurfatacke. Weglaufen = SCHLECHTE Idee.

Zum "herumhampeln" nein das lohnt nicht. Man kann nicht durch Gegner durchhüpfen, auserdem reicht es wenn dein Gegner irgendwas auf dich zündet. Der Char dreht sich sofort zu dir und haut dir das rein.

Du bist also eher drauf angewiesen das ihn jemand anderes so beschäftigt, das er sich nicht dreht bzw ihn niederknüppelt oder fesselt. 
Hüpfen bringt gar nichts, man wird genauso oft getroffen....eigentlich ist man damit sogar im Nachteil, weil man Aufbauschläge nicht zünden kann.


----------



## Warhunah (1. September 2008)

So nun meine frage zu den Aktionspunkte
Also ich wollte wissen wie das mit den Aktionspunkten funktioniert die sind ja nicht zu Vergleichen wie mit dem Mana in WoW
Wie schnell Regenerieren die Aktionspunkte in WAR? und Regenerieren die Außerhalb des Kampfes schneller oder gibt es dinge womit man die Aktionspunkte auffüllen kann wie z.B Brot und wasser.
So wie ich das bisher gesehen habe ist das mit den Aktionspunkten ähnlich wie in HDRO das sie so schnell regenerieren das man soetwas wie essen und trinken nicht braucht und im Kampf halt sehr langsam nur


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Du hast 250 Aktionspunkte, wie jeder andere.
Diese regenerieren, egal ob ausserhalb oder innerhalb des Kampfes. Die Regeneration geschieht in Ticks, sprich alle x Sekunden y Aktionspunkte.
Der Timer für die Ticks der AP wird jedoch von Aktionen deinerseits innerhalb eines Kampfes resettet. Also "spammst" du Skills, stehst du irgendwann mit 0 AP da und musst x Sekunden warten, um wieder mit einem Skill zuschlagen zu können.
Die AP-Regeneration lässt sich durch Skills und/oder Items beeinflussen, aber nicht allzuviel.


----------



## Medith (1. September 2008)

ok dann danke ich für die vielen antworten, das einzige was entäuscht bisher sind die Ladebildschirme , aber wenn ich mich dafür auf ein Stabiles 400 Man PvP gemetzel freuen darf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann sehn wir uns aufm Schlachtfeld!


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Medith schrieb:


> ok dann danke ich für die vielen antworten, das einzige was entäuscht bisher sind die Ladebildschirme , aber wenn ich mich dafür auf ein Stabiles 400 Man PvP gemetzel freuen darf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Schade finde ich noch, dass man nicht Schwimmen und Tauchen kann. Wie ist das genau? Kommt dann einfach ne unsichtbare Wand wenn man auf das Wasser zurennt? Weiss jemand ob das noch geändert wird und irgendwann gepatcht wird, dass man Schwimmen und Tauchen kann?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Es wäre irgendwie unsinnig, hat mir schon in anderen Spielen nicht gefallen, das jemand in Fetter Rüstung trotzdem wie ein Olympiasieger schwimmen kann ^^


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Schwimmen kann man, Tauchen nicht. Und das wird wohl nicht geändert werden. Gibt genug überhalb vom Wasser zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (1. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Schade finde ich noch, dass man nicht Schwimmen und Tauchen kann. Wie ist das genau? Kommt dann einfach ne unsichtbare Wand wenn man auf das Wasser zurennt? Weiss jemand ob das noch geändert wird und irgendwann gepatcht wird, dass man Schwimmen und Tauchen kann?




Schwimmen geht, wie man in diesem Video sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mist zuspät *grml*


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> Edit: Mist zuspät *grml*



macht nüx. ich mag deine Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerai (1. September 2008)

danke an alle für die Hilfereichen Antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toroxx (1. September 2008)

Hi Leute!

Die Frage wurde sicher auch schon einmal gestellt, aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich in der SuFu
eingeben soll um zu dem Ergebniss zu kommen, das ich haben möchte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man sich die Items seiner Mitstreiter (vllt. auch Gegner?) ansehen?

Beispiel: Man sieht etwas, das nett aussieht auf nem Blackorc bspws. und man möchte
gerne die Stats erfahren. Kann ich einfach nen rechtsklick auf ihn machen und mir das
ganze ansehen?


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Ich denke schon dass es Ingame eine "Inspect" - Function geben wird...immerhin kann man die Characterdaten inklusive der aequipten Items auch Online über die "Realmwar" - Datenbank abfragen...wäre unlogisch wenn sie dann an so etwas einfaches wie eine Inspect Function nicht gedacht hätten.


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

weiß es auch nicht genau. ergänzend möchte ich aber noch sagen,wenn sie schon sone angeber Option einbauen wo man 10 Titel reinballern kann, wird das sicher auchgehen.


----------



## Toroxx (1. September 2008)

Alles klar, danke euch beiden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Die Frage wurde sicher auch schon einmal gestellt, aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich in der SuFu
> eingeben soll um zu dem Ergebniss zu kommen, das ich haben möchte!
> ...



Kurz und bündig: Das betrachten ist schon enthalten.


----------



## Nulpin (1. September 2008)

Mir fällt da auch noch eine Frage zum Loot ein?
Das PvE System ist mir soweit klar;
Mobs lassen nach dem Tot Items fallen, Ausrüstung, Mats und Gold!
Und für Tolle sachen gibts nen faires Würfelsystem.

Nun hab ich gehört das man auch im RvR plündern kann...
Also Npc und auch die Spieler der anderen Fraktion.
Aber was lootet man den von den Toten da?
Das Hab und Gut vom Spieler soll ja unangetastet bleiben!


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Du lootest zufallsgenerierten Loot der in die Leiche gelegt wird...die Leiche ist quasi ein Container, in den das Spiel Random Loot/Geld hineineditiert.

Das Equipment/Vermögen des Spielers bleibt selbstverständlich unangetastet...sonst würde ja kein Schwein mehr RvR betreiben, wenn nach dem ersten Tod sein ganzes Equip weg wäre =)


----------



## Nulpin (1. September 2008)

Na dann kann man ja sogar Gold im RvR farmen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für die Antwort....


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du lootest zufallsgenerierten Loot der in die Leiche gelegt wird...die Leiche ist quasi ein Container, in den das Spiel Random Loot/Geld hineineditiert.
> 
> Das Equipment/Vermögen des Spielers bleibt selbstverständlich unangetastet...sonst würde ja kein Schwein mehr RvR betreiben, wenn nach dem ersten Tod sein ganzes Equip weg wäre =)



Das war in DaoC aufm PvP server übel. Da wurde dir tatsächlich Gold weggenommen. 

letztendlich lootest du genau dasselbe wie im PvE nur dass du da keine Chance auf PvP items hast.


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Nicht ganz richtig Sorzzara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im RvR droppen RvR Items. Drops sind relativ selten, und gehören zu den RvR Sets des jeweiligen Tiers.


----------



## Dead206 (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Du lootest zufallsgenerierten Loot der in die Leiche gelegt wird...die Leiche ist quasi ein Container, in den das Spiel Random Loot/Geld hineineditiert.



Also wenn ich nur durch rvr leveln möchte, bekommt man den dadurch auch an entsprechend gutes equip? Oder dropt da nur Geld oder "Müll" den man eh nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig Sorzzara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Glück war meine Antwort so frei Formuliert, dass man in Loot alles reininterpretieren kann, also bin ich mal so frech/frei zu behaupten, dass genau das gemeint war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Nochmal: Im RvR droppt jeder getötete Spieler Gold. Ab und zu droppen sie dann auch RvR Items (Rüstung). Man kann ausschließlich durch RvR leveln und kommt durch das RvR auch an Items.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig Sorzzara
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hatte mal nen epischen Speer fürn Squiggi, aber auf seiten der Order gedroppt. xD

@Dead206 du steigst in den Reichsrängen auf (1-80) und kriegst auch von da Equipment, wobei ich dir davon abraten würde durchs RvR zu leveln.


----------



## Dead206 (1. September 2008)

@LariNoar: Deine erste Antwort hat meine Frage ja schon im Prinzip beantwortet war garde nur zu langsam beim tippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danke das du nochmal geantwortet hast.

@Deathstyle: Danke. Hatte auch nicht vor nur durch RvR zu leveln nur dachte ich das bei meinem Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht auch mal was schönes im RvR droppt.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen epischen Speer fürn Squiggi, aber auf seiten der Order gedroppt. xD



Was uns zu der interessanten Frage bringt, ob das Absicht ist, oder ob es nach Release so sein wird, dass die Orderleute auch nur noch Orderequip droppen sehen werden...

Denn ausser Disenchanten fällt mir spontan nichts ein, was man auf Orderseite mit einem Squiggispeer machen sollte...verkaufen ist ja nicht möglich.


----------



## Nulpin (1. September 2008)

Kannst ihn ja dan als Trophäe benutzen und SquiggiTreiba eifersüchtig machen


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Musste grad grinsen bei der Vorstellung eines Hexenjägers, der sich einen 1,20m langen Speer an die Hutkrempe pinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanitäter (1. September 2008)

hm mal nur ne frage...

war des net so dass man sich hezte oder gestern schon für die beta registreieren konnte? oder verwechsel ich da was?


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Geht noch nicht. Mein Tipp: Donnerstag.
Das ist einer der "GOA macht irgendwas" Tage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Musste grad grinsen bei der Vorstellung eines Hexenjägers, der sich einen 1,20m langen Speer an die Hutkrempe pinnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und wenn er sich im Auktionshaus umdreht dem armen Sigmarpriester die Augen aussticht...


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Geht noch nicht. Mein Tipp: Donnerstag.
> Das ist einer der "GOA macht irgendwas" Tage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD Oh man, wann sind denn die Tage genau damit ich die auch so als "GOA macht irgendwas" in den Kalender eintragen kann (Ja ich hab mich grad kaputtgeömmelt)


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Dienstags und Donnerstags eben ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Gut zu wissen *notier*


----------



## Sanitäter (1. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 

Dann kann man sich ja auch denken wann die öffentlichen Wartungsarbeiten stattfinden werden


----------



## rEdiC (1. September 2008)

Eher ne Hardwarefrage:
Sollte ich mir lieber 2x 1 Gb Ramm holen oder 2Gb in einem?Was ist schneller/besser?


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Wenn dein Board Dual Channel unterstützt: 2 x 1 GB
Hab selber 4 x 1 GB drin.


----------



## rEdiC (1. September 2008)

Wo sehe ich das ob es Dual Channel hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Karton vom Mainboard, "anleitung" vom Mainboard. Oder zweifarbige Ram-Slots. Sei doch mal kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (1. September 2008)

Hm beide Slots sind rosa. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Beide? Also hast du nur zwei? Ich glaube dann ist das mit dem dual Channel hinfällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss dir jetzt jemand anderes weiterhelfen, muss Auto zur Werkstatt bringen und mich zum Busfahrer degradieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (1. September 2008)

Jo hab nur 2. Also soll ich mir jetzt einfach 1x 2gb holen?^^


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Jopp...die Zugriffszeiten wären in dem Fall schneller/besser/kürzer als wenn du zwei seperate Riegel nimmst.

Ganz davon abgesehn, dass du dann acuh noch Platz hast, um mit einem 2ten Riegel auf 4GB aufzurüsten ^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. September 2008)

Ich wusste nicht ob es schon gefragt wurde aber kann man die Damage Zahlen was höher von der Größe schrauben? Weil ich meist die kleinen Zahlen garnicht erst erkenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Ja oder Nein reicht mir, am liebsten bei dem Ja noch wie es geht. Danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (1. September 2008)

Jetzt muss ich auch ma was fragön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja isch hab die SuFu benutzt und ja ich bin mir 100 Pro sicher das es das noch net gab *g*

Hat von euch vll jemand Gobe infos, wie das erstellen/Verwalten der Gilden aussehen wird ? Ab wann darf ich erstellen, was könnte es kosten derlei banale dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt bisher keine gedanken drüber gemacht, und gestern im gespräch kam ich dann auf den Trichter " Hey du hast da ja och gar keinen Plan"


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich auch ma was fragön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja gut aufgepasst aber gibt es denn schon Infos dazu? Weil dazu hab ich echt noch nichts von gehört also wie man eine erstellt etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (1. September 2008)

*g* eben, ich hab auch absolut noch nichts dazu gelesen/gehört/gesehen.


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich auch ma was fragön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Lade 6 Mann in eine Gruppe---->fliege zur Stadt---->gehe zur Registratur---->Geld zahlen und Namen eingeben--->fertig erstellt.
Es müssen alle 6 Spieler vor der Registratur stehen, der Anführer ist der Gildenleiter


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Lade 6 Mann in eine Gruppe---->fliege zur Stadt---->gehe zur Registratur---->Geld zahlen und Namen eingeben--->fertig erstellt.
> Es müssen alle 6 Spieler vor der Registratur stehen, der Anführer ist der Gildenleiter



Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen...

Weißt du auch zufällig ob man die Größe der Damagezahlen oder der Heilung ändern kann? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Tuplow5156 schrieb:


> Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen...
> 
> Weißt du auch zufällig ob man die Größe der Damagezahlen oder der Heilung ändern kann? Wenn ja, wie?



Hat mich nie gestört^^ War nicht so groß das es stört, und nie so klein das man es nicht sieht.

Du kannst aber Effekte "abdrehen".
Es gibt eine Option die die Anzeige von Effekten steuert:

Alles anzeigen = Regenbogen im Zerg^^
Nur eigene Warband
Nur Gruppe
Nur die eigenen


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Eine FRage zu den Imperium Pferden.. habe auf Gamona die Stufen angeschaut der verschiedenen Mounts, beim Imperium habe ich nur eine Stufe gesehen, wird es da auch 3 Stufen geben? Irgendwie finde ich das Pferd vom Imperium hässlich, ist so breit und hat an sich nichts spezielles, am Äusseren.

Ändert sich da noch etwas? Und wenn es 3 Stufen gibt, gibt es irgendwo Bilder zu den 3 Stufen?
Wie ist das mit den 3 Stufen, wann kann ich das jeweilige Kaufen und für wieviel? (habe nur Diskussionen beim erste Stufen Mount gelesen, aber keine Diskussion über die höheren Stufen.)

Würde gerne ein paar Informationen dazu haben, danke!


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Wie Speziell solls denn sein? Das Empire sind eben ganz normale Menschen, die haben eben auch ganz normale Pferde =)

Und ja, wie bei allen anderen Rassen auch gibt es das Mount in mehreren Stufen, die sich optisch unterscheiden..Rüstung, vielleicht so nette Schriftrollen an Siegeln, Schädelornamente, etc.


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wie Speziell solls denn sein? Das Empire sind eben ganz normale Menschen, die haben eben auch ganz normale Pferde =)
> 
> Und ja, wie bei allen anderen Rassen auch gibt es das Mount in mehreren Stufen, die sich optisch unterscheiden..Rüstung, vielleicht so nette Schriftrollen an Siegeln, Schädelornamente, etc.




Genau sowas wäre schonmal cool! Mehr Rüstung und Verziehrung, damit es auch nicht mehr so harmlos aussieht (der Arsch finde ich ist von dem Pferd trotzdem viel zu breit geworden *g*)

Hast du eventuell Bilder? Auch wenn vielleicht nur Artwork, aber inGame Bilder wären auch top! Und wie kriegt man die höheren Stufen des Pferdes? Durch Gold? Und wieviel? Schwer machbar, bzw das Gold zu erreichen für höhere Stufen?


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Blah schrieb:


> Und wie kriegt man die höheren Stufen des Pferdes?



Ab Release.


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ab Release.




:/ Gibt es wenigstens schon Bilder oder Artworks der 3 Stufen? Also Artworks habe ich gefunden aber keines vom Imperium.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Hab grade nachgesehn, 14 Seiten der Google Bildersuche durchblättert und auch nichts gefunden...sehr mysteriös =)

Wenn ich über was stolpern sollte, post ichs dir.


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hab grade nachgesehn, 14 Seiten der Google Bildersuche durchblättert und auch nichts gefunden...sehr mysteriös =)
> 
> Wenn ich über was stolpern sollte, post ichs dir.



Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (1. September 2008)

Ich hätte noch eine frage bezüglich den chosen macht er viel dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im ernst meine frage ist verändert sich der chosen auch im laufe der zeit sein äusserliches wie der zelot oder verändert er sich überhaupt nicht ?


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Klar, macht hammer dmg...nur die anderen Klassen machen halt alle mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst jetzt, soweit ich weiss, gilt das Konzept der Änderung der SPielerchars (Also dass zb. bei Zwergen der Bart wächst) shon seit sehr langer Zeit nicht mehr...die Änderungen wären, durch die Rüstungen auch kaum sichtbar (gut, bei Zwergen vielleicht schon) und daher nicht sehr sinnvoll. Das Aussehen seiner Ausrüstung ändert sich natürlich, falls du das gemeint haben solltest.


----------



## Held² (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Klar, macht hammer dmg...nur die anderen Klassen machen halt alle mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja ich hab gehört das die Zeloten sich während dem spiel ein arm oder so noch dazu geben können (nur wenn man will) und dachte das man auch als auserwählter des großen mutators sich auch ein bisschen verändern lassen kann


----------



## Schubi87 (1. September 2008)

hmm ich hab zwar auch im klassenforum schon gefragt aber da es da nicht sher aktiv ist frag ich "sicherheitshalber" hier nochmal^^ ausserdem kann mir die frage eh n betatester besser beantworten als einer der nur liest, das kann ich naemlich slebst auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie sieht das mit dem maschinisten und seinen türmen aus? 
in asherons call2 gab es damals die klasse Taktiker, der konnte türme mauern usw bauen....dort waren die türme sehr stark und man konnte sich voll auf die mauern und aufs reparieren/nachladen der türme konzentrieren (ich weiss man muss bei war nich nachladen) und die türme haben den dmg rausgehaun.

sind sie bei war auhc stark genug das man sich auf die nebensachen konzentrieren kann (minen stacheldraht reparieren usw) oder ist der schaden des turms eig nur schmückendes beiwerk und nicht wirklich stark genug um nen gegner schnell genug zu killen? 

ps. das bezieht sich hauptsächlich aufs pve, das man im pvp nich turm hinstellt und alle fallen is mir klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Held² schrieb:


> Naja ich hab gehört das die Zeloten sich während dem spiel ein arm oder so noch dazu geben können (nur wenn man will) und dachte das man auch als auserwählter des großen mutators sich auch ein bisschen verändern lassen kann



Das könnte vll irgendwann mal kommen. Drin ist das nicht.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. September 2008)

Schubi87 schrieb:


> hmm ich hab zwar auch im klassenforum schon gefragt aber da es da nicht sher aktiv ist frag ich "sicherheitshalber" hier nochmal^^ ausserdem kann mir die frage eh n betatester besser beantworten als einer der nur liest, das kann ich naemlich slebst auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zuerst sollte man erwähnen das ein Turm nicht gerade eine Betonmauer ist, heißt also das er nicht viel aushällt.

Der dmg ist zwar nicht der höchste aber nicht zu verachten. Ich habe das Ding nur manuell geschossen bekommen und immer die Ladezeiten verpennt, daher wie hoch sie sind, weiß ich nicht. Im PvP ist es wirklich nur ein kleiner nebendmg. Im PvE, wenn gut genutzt, sicherlich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## ---Neo--- (1. September 2008)

Vielleicht kam die Frage schon einmal (hatte keine Lust/Zeit mir die 77 Seite durch zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Und zwar wollte ich wissen ob der Auserkorene (Zerstörung / Chaos) sich wie eine typische Tank-Klasse spielt, sprich er hält viel aus macht aber keinen Schaden. Bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich einen Auserkorenen oder einen Chaosbarbaren spiele will aber keine "ich-mach-keinen-schaden-und-bin-nur-ein-lebendes-Schutzschild" Klasse spielen.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg Neo


----------



## Moagim (1. September 2008)

Das hättest du auch im Auserkorenen Thread gefunden.....

Chosen = Tank.
Tank>Melee DD
Tank<Range DD

Ehe du fragst was Tank>Melee im Spiel bedeutet


Melee: Juhu ein Tank den mach ich nieder "losstürm".
Tank: RUMMS knockdown..."prügel"..... "prügel"
Melee: AARG..."flüchten will"
Tank: Mooooment "festhalt"
Melee: HELP...."sterb"


----------



## Blah (1. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das hättest du auch im Auserkorenen Thread gefunden.....
> 
> Chosen = Tank.
> Tank>Melee DD
> ...



Made my day!

Noch was, nicht der Schaden trägt zum einem Sieg bei, sondern das Überleben. Ich überlebe lieber, mache dafür weniger Schaden aber gewinne dafür am Schluss! DDs sind nur Kanonenfutter, ein Tank oder Sigmarpriester überlebt wenigstens einen Kampf auch! Da ist der Schaden doch egal, solange man überlebt und gewinnt!

Schaden &#8800; Sieg
Überleben = Sieg!


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (2. September 2008)

Sind die RvR Sets eigentlich nur fürs PVP zu gebrauchen und umgekehrt? Oder gibt es (wie ich eigentlich schon vermute) keine "Unterteilung" in PVE/PVP (RVR) Gear?


----------



## Havamal (2. September 2008)

Rvr Gear ist das beste Gear für RVR aber du kannst auch mitm Pve Gear RVR machen oder mischen, ganz nach deinen Geschmack und umgekehrt!


----------



## Aason (2. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23769 da is zwar auch nur die eine stufe aber immerhin (mounts) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2008)

Die RvR Ausrüstung besitzt im vergleich zur PvE Ausrüstung meistens sehr hohe Resistenzwerte.

Aber man findet auch im PvE sehr gute Ausrüstung


----------



## Madaa (2. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich werde mit einem Freund anfangen, der einen Ork spielt. Da er nicht so viel Zeit hat und auch immer langsam levelt, wollte ich nebenher einen Solochar machen. Nun ist mir bewusst, dass es eigendlich kein Problem sein dürfte eine Gruppe zu finden. 

Wenn ich mit ihm zocke, dann wollten wir allerdings schon nur zu 2. spielen so weit es geht. 

Ich habe für mich die Sorc und nein Schmanen ins Auge gefasst. Welche klasse würdet ihr als Solo und welche als Teammate eines Schwarzorks empfehlen. 

Die Frage stelle ich deshalb, weil ich gelesen habe, dass nen Tank nicht viel Schaden macht, aber eben Tanken kann und aushalten, da wäre nen Sorc also ganz praktisch, aber i.d.R. müsste ein Heiler-Tank-Team auch praktisch sein. 

Mit welcher Kombi lässt es sich eurer Meinung nach am besten spielen.

MfG de Madaa


----------



## peebee (2. September 2008)

Wie sehr ist jemand im Vorteil, der schon DAoC gespielt hat in Punkto Bedienbarkeit etc.? Oder ist WAR in diesen Punkten dichter an WoW?


----------



## Lari (2. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> Mit welcher Kombi lässt es sich eurer Meinung nach am besten spielen.
> 
> MfG de Madaa


Heiler/Tank. Etwas langsamer als DD/Tank, aber dafür auch Champs und eventuell Helden machbar.




peebee schrieb:


> Wie sehr ist jemand im Vorteil, der schon DAoC gespielt hat in Punkto Bedienbarkeit etc.? Oder ist WAR in diesen Punkten dichter an WoW?


Ähm, ich habe vorher nicht DaoC gespielt, und mich relativ zügig reingefunden. Prinzipiell würde ich eher sagen, dass es dichter an WoW ist als an DaoC.


----------



## StarBlight (2. September 2008)

ich block immernoch nciht ganz den unterschied zwichen pvp und rvr... ist doch im grunde genommen das selbe, oder? warum 2 verschiedene sets? *völligverwirrtist*
vlt. sollt ich erstmal nen kakao trinken


----------



## Lari (2. September 2008)

PvP hat den Hintergedanken, deinem gegenüber zu zeigen, dass du besser bist. Kompetitives Spielen, um herauszufinden, wer besser ist.
RvR ist auch PvP, aber der Hintergrund beruht auf dem Fortbringen deines Reiches. Du spielst nicht nur alleine für dich.
PvP ist deswegen nicht gleich RvR.


----------



## sybarith (2. September 2008)

sicher gibt es unterschiede zwischen pvp und rvr, im groben ist es aber das gleiche, weil spieler gegen spieler antreten und nicht gegen irgendwelche gescripteten polygonmonster.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> sicher gibt es unterschiede zwischen pvp und rvr, im groben ist es aber das gleiche, weil spieler gegen spieler antreten und nicht gegen irgendwelche gescripteten polygonmonster.



Es dreht sich aber darum das PvP nur für den eigenen Charakter was bringt, RvR betrifft aber alle Spieler.
PvP wie in WoW hat das Ziel das du deinen Charakter optimierst, es bringt nur dir was, die anderen Spieler auf dem Server haben davon eher keinen Vorteil, im RvR verdienst du dir Punkte dadurch das du irgendeine PvP Aktion machst, und diese helfen deinem Reich das es im Kampf gegen das andere Reich vorranzukommen.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Um das kurz zu erläutern:

PvP bezieht sich auf den Spieler gegen Spieler Kampf, der kein höheres Ziel verfolgt...du gehst zb. nach WS, kloppst dich ein wenig um die Flagge, bist nach 15 mins wieder raus, und das wars...der Kampf ist vorbei, und hat keine weiteren Auswirkungen auf die globale Spielumgebung.

RvR bezieht sich auf den PvP Kampf im Dienste eines Übergeordneten Ziels...jede Aktion im PvP von WAR, hat Auswirkungen auf den Serverglobalen Spielverlauf aller Spieler, sprich, trägt zum Kampf Reich gegen Reich (Realm versus Pealm) bei...ob du jetzt einen anderen Spieler im 1on1 tötest, einn Keeplord erledigst, ein Szenario gewinnst oder die gegnerische Hauptstadt einnimmst, all diese PvP Aktionen haben Auswirkungen auf die globale Spielsituation...deswegen wird hier der Begriff RvR eingesetzt, um diese Mechaniken voneinander zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Fischi85 (2. September 2008)

HI 
hab mal ne frage und zwar ob der BW auch ein schwert benutzen kann so wie das orginal ?


----------



## Rayon (2. September 2008)

Nein, nur Stäbe.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (2. September 2008)

Also das ist zwar keine richtige Frage aber,ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich eine Hexenkriegerin oder Jünger spielen soll.Ich möchte aber auf keinen fall ein healer spielen sondern dd. Aber ich habe gelesen und gehört das die Hexenkriegerin sehr leicht rüssi hat und deshalb auch schnell draufgeht.Vieleicht können die Leute aus der beta mir ein paar Tipps geben wäre nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (2. September 2008)

Seuchenlordnurgle schrieb:


> Also das ist zwar keine richtige Frage aber,ich weiß nicht so recht ob ich eine Hexenkriegerin oder Jünger spielen soll.Ich möchte aber auf keinen fall ein healer spielen sondern dd. Aber ich habe gelesen und gehört das die Hexenkriegerin sehr leicht rüssi hat und deshalb auch schnell draufgeht.Vieleicht können die Leute aus der beta mir ein paar Tipps geben wäre nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du einen DD willst, kommt der Jünger sowiso nicht in Frage.
Alles was viel Schaden macht hält wenig aus.


----------



## sybarith (2. September 2008)

@Vermillion_von_Baelgun und Sorzzara: das ist mir shcon klar, das es beim RvR um mehr geht. trotzdem bleibt das RvR nur eine spezielle art des pvp´s. schließlich gibt es nur 2 grundlegende spielarten pve und pvp. alles weitere unterteilt sich noch in diverse unterkategorien. daher sehe ich es auch nicht als fehler an, wenn jemand sagt WAR ist eher primär ein pvp spiel, den faktisch hat er recht, primär spielt man bei WAR gegen andere spieler und nicht gegen irgendwleche gescriptete monster/mobs.


----------



## Fischi85 (2. September 2008)

Dank dir Rayon
schade wär bestimmt geil mit so nem flammenschwert rumzurennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde mit einem Freund anfangen, der einen Ork spielt. Da er nicht so viel Zeit hat und auch immer langsam levelt, wollte ich nebenher einen Solochar machen. Nun ist mir bewusst, dass es eigendlich kein Problem sein dürfte eine Gruppe zu finden.
> 
> ...



Also es gibt keine Soloklassen in WAR, es gibt welche die etwas besser zurecht kommen als andere. PvE allgemein ist solo aber mit jeder Klasse möglich



Fischi85 schrieb:


> Dank dir Rayon
> schade wär bestimmt geil mit so nem flammenschwert rumzurennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leuchtwaffen wirds genauso wenig geben. Passt auch nicht zu Warhammer.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> @Vermillion_von_Baelgun und Sorzzara: das ist mir shcon klar, das es beim RvR um mehr geht. trotzdem bleibt das RvR nur eine spezielle art des pvp´s. schließlich gibt es nur 2 grundlegende spielarten pve und pvp. alles weitere unterteilt sich noch in diverse unterkategorien. daher sehe ich es auch nicht als fehler an, wenn jemand sagt WAR ist eher primär ein pvp spiel, den faktisch hat er recht, primär spielt man bei WAR gegen andere spieler und nicht gegen irgendwleche gescriptete monster/mobs.


Ja, wissen wir, wir erklären nur viel zu gerne ^^, Sagen wir einfach RvR ist PvP  das einen Sinn hat.


----------



## Fischi85 (2. September 2008)

Wieso sollte es nicht passen ?   der BW hat nunmal ein Flammenschwert
http://www.bodmodels.com/warhammer2/images/bright1.JPG


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Fischi85 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es nicht passen ?   der BW hat nunmal ein Flammenschwert
> http://www.bodmodels.com/warhammer2/images/bright1.JPG


Er meint nicht das Flammenschwert vom BW er hat mehr an die Waffen von WoW gedacht, die aussehen als hätte ein verzauberer 1000 Sonnen drauf gezaubert, und dann noch eine Discokugel drangepappt.


----------



## Jessica_Alba_fan (2. September 2008)

Noch eine Frage, ist es immernoch so dass man durch RvR und PVE in den niedrigeren Tiers auch den Fortschritt in den höheren beeinflusst? Also das man quasi schon mit lvl 1 aktiv am Krieg teilhaben kann.


----------



## Nimroth22 (2. September 2008)

Ich hab auch ne Frage .
 Gibt es in Warhammer die Möglichkeit Mounts anderer Fraktionen zu erwerben oder zu verdienen ?


----------



## Moagim (2. September 2008)

Jessica_Alba_fan schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, ist es immernoch so dass man durch RvR und PVE in den niedrigeren Tiers auch den Fortschritt in den höheren beeinflusst? Also das man quasi schon mit lvl 1 aktiv am Krieg teilhaben kann.



Beeinflussen ja......aber sagen wirs mal so die Kämpfer im oberen Tier sagen dazu nur: Wayne Einfluss Low Tier.



Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Frage .
> Gibt es in Warhammer die Möglichkeit Mounts anderer Fraktionen zu erwerben oder zu verdienen ?



Nein


----------



## Fischi85 (2. September 2008)

Ich denke mal anderer Fraktionen eher nicht  so wie man auch nie einen Hochelf in einer chaos rüstung sehen wird oder einer anderen aber andere vlt schon irgendwann mal gibt ja bei warhammer mehr als nur diese reittiere   z.B gibts ja auch goblins auf spinnen usw.


----------



## Nimroth22 (2. September 2008)

Ja ich meinte schon innerhalb der Fraktionen also ein Ork auf nem Dunkelelfenmount oder ähnlich .
Das ein Sigmarpriester auf nem Chaosmount reitet gehört ja verboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry hab mich ungenau ausgedrückt.


----------



## Moagim (2. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte schon innerhalb der Fraktionen also ein Ork auf nem Dunkelelfenmount oder ähnlich .
> Das ein Sigmarpriester auf nem Chaosmount reitet gehört ja verboten
> 
> 
> ...



Trotzde Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch = normaler Gaul
Zwerg = Helischrauber
Elfe = "edler" Gaul

(ich bin Zerstörungsanhänger ich darf die so nennen)


----------



## Fischi85 (2. September 2008)

Nimroth22 schrieb:


> Ja ich meinte schon innerhalb der Fraktionen also ein Ork auf nem Dunkelelfenmount oder ähnlich .
> Das ein Sigmarpriester auf nem Chaosmount reitet gehört ja verboten
> 
> 
> ...



Nein das glaub ich auch nicht! da ein Ork nun mal kein Chaos ist auch wenn sie beider zur zerstörung gehören aber ich hoffe das ich vlt mal als imperialer auf einem Greifen alla Karl Franz  reiten kann


----------



## Nimroth22 (2. September 2008)

Hm schade aber danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Moagim (2. September 2008)

Fischi85 schrieb:


> Nein das glaub ich auch nicht! da ein Ork nun mal kein Chaos ist auch wenn sie beider zur zerstörung gehören aber ich hoffe das ich vlt mal als imperialer auf einem Greifen alla Karl Franz  reiten kann



Kannst du auch vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greifen sind nur den edelsten der Edlen vorbehalten. Ein wirklich königliches Reittier.
Vor allem wird es keine Flugmounts geben, das würde die Keeps aushebeln.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Ausserdem kämen die blöden Orks dann bald auf die Idee, uns armen Gobbos als Fallschirmtruppen abzuwerfen...nur ohne Fallschirm, auf uns Gobbos kommts ja nicht so an, ja ne war klar...


----------



## Nulpin (2. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ausserdem kämen die blöden Orks dann bald auf die Idee, uns armen Gobbos als Fallschirmtruppen abzuwerfen...nur ohne Fallschirm, auf uns Gobbos kommts ja nicht so an, ja ne war klar...




Stell mir grade vor du sitzt mit deiner Truppe in deiner Festung und Verteidigst was das zeug hält und 
dann plätschern auf einmal kleine garstige Gobbos vom Himmel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder Segeln an Übergroßen Pilzen zu Boden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (2. September 2008)

Um mal grob einen Quest zu zitieren:

Wir brauchen mehr Munition für die Orkapulte.....besorg mehr Steine...von mir aus lad die Katupulte mit Gobbos, aber sorg dafür das wir die Stumpen zuballern können. Bewegung.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Na....klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schön ist es doch ein Gobbo zu sein *Ork suchen geh um ihn gegens Schienbein zu treten*


----------



## Moagim (2. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Na....klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der erste Flugmeister im Ork Gebiet schickt dich zum Chaos mit der Begründung: Ey willst du auch mitmoschen? Flieg mal zum Chaos rüber da gibts auch Stumpenz, aber viel weniger Orks die dich fressen wollen.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Na....klasse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das machst du genau einmal, und überlebst auch nur dann wenn du beiweisen kannst das dein Zwillingsbruder es war der Getreten hat ^^


----------



## blitzfrag (2. September 2008)

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die Server, so wie es sie geben wird. Ich habe auch über 2 Jahre bis Anfang diesen Jahres WoW gespielt und dort war es so das jenachdem auf welchem Server man war, mehr Horde oder Allianz gab. Also aus war meißt nicht ausgeglichen und oft hatte die eine Seite schon meißt Nachteile gegenüber die andere auf den PvP Servern.

Ist hier was geplant, das zb die Server anteilig 50/50 ca. aufgeteilt werden oder wie wird das genau aussehen?! Denke mal es wird ja mehr als 1 RvR Server geben.

Lg

Wenn ich mir nämlich die Votes ansehe, welche Klasse gespielt wird von den jeweiligen Leute, sehe ich ganz klar ein Überschuss auf Zerstörung


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Neue Taktik...ich hasse ab jetzt alles, was grösser als 1,20m ist...

BTT pls ^^

Zur Frage von Blitzfrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das System funktioniert so: Wenn sagen wir mal 3000 Ordnungsspieler auf einem Server eingeloggt sind, können sich nicht mehr als ca. 3750 Zerstörungsspieler einloggen, auch wenn es mehr Accounts geben sollte. Mit anderen Worten, du wirst, wenn deine Fraktion zahlenmäßig ohnehin grad überlegen ist, beim Einloggen in eine Warteschlange gereiht, und kannst erst dann rein, wenn entweder mehr Ordnungsleute on gekommen sind, oder sich Zerstörungsleute verzogen haben.


----------



## blitzfrag (2. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Neue Taktik...ich hasse ab jetzt alles, was grösser als 1,20m ist...
> 
> BTT pls ^^
> 
> ...



Einerseits wohl ne Lösung, aber hört sich auch nervig an. Bin ja mal gespannt wie häufig und vorallem wie lange man eventuell in einer Warteliste hockt.


----------



## Sorzzara (2. September 2008)

Ich kenn solche Warteschlangen noch von früher aus WoW...erstens haben sie immer eine Toleranzgrenze (Wobei das in WAR wohl 25% der Spieleranzahl sein dürfte, siehe obiges Beispiel) und zweitens loggt sich bei 3000 Spielern ständig irgendwer aus...also wirst du, ausser an ganz schlechten Tagen wohl selten länger als 2-3 Minuten warten müssen.


----------



## Macaveli (2. September 2008)

hab da mal was von mounts gehört die man sich im lowlvl bereich ausleihen kann, kann jemand was dazu sagen hab da schon lange nix mehr gehört?


----------



## Lari (3. September 2008)

Gibt es nicht.


----------



## Corelli (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich kenn solche Warteschlangen noch von früher aus WoW...erstens haben sie immer eine Toleranzgrenze (Wobei das in WAR wohl 25% der Spieleranzahl sein dürfte, siehe obiges Beispiel) und zweitens loggt sich bei 3000 Spielern ständig irgendwer aus...also wirst du, ausser an ganz schlechten Tagen wohl selten länger als 2-3 Minuten warten müssen.



Deshalb werde ich mich wohl auf die Seite der Ordnung schlagen, obwohl ich in WoW Horde spiel(t)e

Da biste bestimmt in Unterzahl, mehr Feind, mehr Ehre :-)


----------



## Eowe (3. September 2008)

Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage evtl. wurde Sie schon gestellt ... ich gebs zu bin zu faul zu suchen!

Ich hab mir WAR bestellt und hab da mal ne Frage zum PVP und lvln.

So wie ich das jetzt mitbekomme habe steigt man zum größten Teil durch PVP Kämpfe im LVL!
Nur ein kleiner teil macht PVE aus!

Meine Frage, so komisch wie die jetzt auch klingen mag. Ich kann einfach kein PVP aber ich Spiele es gerne ...

Soll heisen ich mach gerne pvp obwohl ich zu 90% immer verliere... das ist bei AoC so oder bei WoW.. (mich stört das jetzt nicht unbedingt)
Es macht mir halt Spass zu Kämpfen...

Jetzt meine Frage, wenn man sehr oft verliert, wie verhält sich das mit dem lvln ... bekomme ich trotzdem EP oder muss man gewinnen, das man ep bekommt.

Hab so meine Bedenken, das ich nicht das Max Lvl erreiche oder das es dann doch sehr lange dauern wird.

Grüße


----------



## Shintuargar (3. September 2008)

Da du voraussichtlich immer in einer Gruppe unterwegs bist, dürfte das nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Allerdings kannst du auch durch PvE (Quests) das maximale Level erreichen, was du nur durch PvP erreichen kannst sind die Reichsränge. Es ist quasi ein 2. Erfahrungsbalken, mit denen du bestimmte Ausrüstung erwerben kannst und auch deine Fähigkeiten verbessern kannst. Grob umrissen.


----------



## Nerimos (3. September 2008)

Eowe schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal eine Frage evtl. wurde Sie schon gestellt ... ich gebs zu bin zu faul zu suchen!
> 
> Ich hab mir WAR bestellt und hab da mal ne Frage zum PVP und lvln.
> 
> ...



Also, leveln kannst du durch PvE UND PvP zu ungefähr gleichen Teilen. Der kleine Teil, den PvE ausmacht bezieht sich auf den Content mit Level 40. Es steht dir völlig frei ob du bis dahin nur PvE, nur PvP oder einen Mix daraus machst.

Eine Mischung aus beiden bietet verschiedene Vorteile. Für dich wird der Vorteil allein schon sein, dass du dich bisschen ans PvP gewöhnst. Ich würde dir daher auch vorschlagen auf einem Core Server zu spielen, damit du dich mal ins PvE verdrücken kannst, wenn du mal keine Lust mehr hast im PvP zu sterben.

Und PvP spielt man hauptsächlich in Gruppen, somit kannst du dein "Unvermögen" auf andere abwälzen und mach dir da mal keinen Kopf: vielleicht hast du ja bisher so versagt, weil du Gruppenchars gespielt hast, aber solo unterwegs warst und jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass du in der Gruppe super RvR (so heißt es hier eigentlich) betreibst und unverzichtbar für jede Gruppe bist. Alles ist möglich.

Gruß Nerimos


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Hallo Eowe. Du bekommst XP wenn du Gegner tötest. Wenn du jedesmal verlierst wirst du mit PvP kaum vernünftig lvln können...allerdings wirst du kaum allein unterwegs sein, sondern hauptsächlich in Gruppen, sodass deine Spielweise weniger ins Gewicht fällt...wenn du im direkten PvP Kampf Schwierigkeiten hast, empfehle ich dir als Charakter einen Standback Supporter, zb. einen Runenpriester oder Zeloten...quasi deine Gruppe das direkte Kämpfen erledigen lassen, und du kümmerst dich nur um deren HP Balken.

Du kannst mit PvE Quests, Grinden, Instanzen, etc. genauso leveln wie mit PvP...es geht (angeblich) sogar am schnellsten, wenn man Solo die PvE Quests abgrindet, unter Spass versteh ich persönlich allerdings was anderes *g*
Wie auch immer, wenn du mit PvP ein Problem hast kannst du im leveln genauso gut auf den PvE Content ausweichen (Allerdings ist die Frage ob du langfristig in einem auf RvR, also PvP im globalen Kontext basierendem Spiel glücklich wirst wieder eine ganz andere)


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Deshalb werde ich mich wohl auf die Seite der Ordnung schlagen, obwohl ich in WoW Horde spiel(t)e
> 
> Da biste bestimmt in Unterzahl, mehr Feind, mehr Ehre :-)



Wollen wir wetten das Ordnung in Überzahl ist?

Ihr geht ständig nach Forumsumfragen.....der Hauptteil der zukünftigen Spieler stimmt da doch gar nicht ab.
Sich DESWEGEN für Seite X oder Seite Y zu entscheiden.....ihr macht euch nur selbst unglücklich.

Wer wirklich nach Unterzahl bzw Überzahl spielen will-------->da müsst ihr 2-3 Monate warten. DANN könnt ihr das entscheiden.

Für mich sahen die Allianzchars ALLE hässlich oder lächerlich bzw langweilig aus.
Horde war mal nicht die "Norm" vom Aussehen her.

Die Masse empfand diese "Norm" aber als "schön".


Genau das gleiche haben wir doch jetzt wieder....Die "Norm" ist bei der Ordnung, sobald dann auch noch der Mehrheit klar ist das Chosen keine DDs sind---->Siggi Schwemme.


----------



## Sorzzara (3. September 2008)

Ich wette mit...UND ich sage voraus, dass der Schattenkrieger die meistgespielte Ordnungsklasse wird, dicht gefolgt vom Hexenjäger.

Warum der Schattenkrieger? >>

- Er ist ein Elf. Elfen sind die beliebteste gespielte Rasse in ALLEN MMOs,
- Er heisst Schattenkrieger, trägt Tuchmasken, zwei Schwerter und einen Bogen....Ninjafaktor.
- Er ähnelt in der Mechanik (auf den ersten Blick) dem Marksman Hunter in WoW ... Jäger sind mit die beliebteste Klasse in WoW
- Er ist Ranged aber auch im Nahkampf nicht ganz wehrlos...Nimbus des Alleskönners.
- Er ist ein DD

Also wir fassen zusammen...ein Elfischer Hunter, der was von einem coolen Pfeileschleuderndem Ninja an sich hat und Schattenkrieger heisst...passt perfekt.
Der Sigmarpriester wird anfangs die meistgespielte Orderklasse sein (Nach der Chosenschwemme) und dann werden die Jungens draufkommen, dass er ein Healer ist und sich leider leider leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht auf Vergelter skillen lassen kann.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. September 2008)

Ich bin für den Sigmarpriester, ganz einfach

Er sieht aus als ob er Plattenrüstungen Trägt -----> Ergo muss er was aushalten
Er kann draufhaue, besser gesagt muss es sogar -----> Er kann Schaden machen
Er kann sich heilen -----------------------------------------> Man hält mehr aus

Er ist eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau, und kommt mir bitte nicht mit gegenargumenten, wenn eine Klasse angeblich alles kann dann Spielt sie auch jeder, war beim WoW Hexer genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da können wir noch so lange brüllen das das nicht stimmt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. September 2008)

Viele sehen aber "Irks Pala... der macht doch eh keinen Schaden *an WoW erinner*" ^^


----------



## Corelli (3. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ich wette mit...UND ich sage voraus, dass der Schattenkrieger die meistgespielte Ordnungsklasse wird, dicht gefolgt vom Hexenjäger.
> 
> Warum der Schattenkrieger? >>
> 
> ...



natürlich hat mich Sorrzara durchschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich spiele einen Troll Hunter und da ist wohl die vergleichbar (ich weiß, WoW und WAR nicht vergleichbar, aber geschieht automatisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) beste Klasse der Schattenkrieger.

Pre BC habe ich zwei Jahre nen UD Priest gehabt, aber Anfang BC war heilen so undankbar und scheisse, deshalb auf teh Hunter gewitched.  

Ich will in der OB nen Heiler und Tank anspielen.

Und vlt. 1-2 DDs, wobei ich denke, dass beim Tank mein Lappi das nicht durchhält beim RvR und ich dann als Healer im Hintergrund supporten werde.

Was ich mir noch nicht als Heiler so vorstellen kann, wie das mit den 2 Zielen gleichzeitig zu spielen ist bzw gehandhabt wird.

Habe ich dann 2 Avatare auf nem Feld, der eine freundlich, der andere feindlich und ich dann die auswählen darf um  Heilung bzw. Schaden zu pressen ??

Kann das einer von euch nochmal näher erläutern oder bin ich da richtig mit meiner Vermutung?

Evtl mit nem Screenshot belegen, wäre nice.

Danke


----------



## Lari (3. September 2008)

Dual Target ist ganz einfach. Du kannst ein freundliches sowie ein feindliches Ziel gleichzeitig haben.
Nun kann es zu drei Situationen kommen:
Du castest einen Schadensspell --> dein feindliches Target ist Ziel deines Spells.
Du castest einen Heilspell --> dein freundliches Ziel wird geheilt (du selber, falls du niemanden ausgewählt hast)
Du castest einen Lifeleech oder ähnliches --> dein feindliches Ziel wird geschädigt, und dein freundliches Ziel gleichzeitig geheilt oder erhält einen Buff oder ähnliches.
Alles "automatisch", musst halt nur die Ziele selbst auswählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eowe (3. September 2008)

vielen dank für die Antworten

jetzt bin ich beruhigt

Grüße Eowe


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

http://warhammer.gamepressure.com/maps.asp
hier eine schöne Seite rund um W.A.R mit Maps und mehr


----------



## pulla_man (3. September 2008)

so leute, hab ma noch ne frage an die die bisschen ahnung haben.

in meinem stadtteil wird breitbandiges internet erst ab dezember verfügbar sein, nichts desto trotz haben mein mitbewohner und ich uns entschieden die alternative maxxonair zu nutzen, diese funken quasi über die stadt und stellen uns so ein halbwegs zufriedenstellendes internet zur verfügung.
mein ping liegt so im schnitt bei 120-130ms zu guten zeiten, also spät nachts oder sehr früh auch 60-70ms.
nun meine frage, da zu hauptzeiten der ping bei ca 120-130ms liegt, wollte ich fragen ob ihr der meinung seit, evtl auch schon erfahrungen gesammelt habt, ob man damit halbwegs zocken kann. mein mitbewohner kann wow recht gut zocken, deswegen bin ich der meinung auch warhammer halbwegs normal spielen zu können.

was denkt ihr? wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. September 2008)

Das sollte keine Probleme machen, ist ja kein Shooter.


----------



## pulla_man (3. September 2008)

jo dachte ich mir auch so, zumal auch wow bei meinem mitbewohner "relativ" normal zu spielen ist.
vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. September 2008)

Kein Problem, hab sowieso wenig zu tun(warten auf O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markujordo (3. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe hier ein paar Fragen, warum es aber nciht unbedingt um die Beta geht.

Als erstes: Kann man WAR bei EA Store immernoch vorbestellen, wenn die Beta schon angefangen hat? Und kann ich dann auch in der Beta spielen?

Zweite Frage: Wie viel würde denn so 2000-3000RAM kosten? Muss aufstocken... Und wieviel würde eine Grafikkarte kosten, die für WAR reichen würde?

MFG


----------



## Havamal (3. September 2008)

Kommt drauf an was fürn Ram DDR2 533 kostet ein gig so um die 15 euro

www.alternate.de schau hier mal nach


----------



## Ascían (3. September 2008)

Markujordo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe hier ein paar Fragen, warum es aber nciht unbedingt um die Beta geht.
> 
> ...



2GB DDRII-Ram: 37 Euro

Ne alte 7600 GT 256mb: 89 Euro

Damit sollte es auf jeden Fall laufen.


----------



## Ineluki-OA (3. September 2008)

1: Ich denke schon aber wenn du nur in die Beta willst, gibt es zurzeit einige Seiten die Open Beta Keys vergeben, hier gibt es eine Übersicht.

2: 2 GB Ram kosten so 28 &#8364; z.B. der hier. Als Grafikkarte würde ich dir eine Ati HD 4850 empfehlen. Hat ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis


----------



## Gothmorg (3. September 2008)

Vorab: Ich weiß, es ist etwas arg, euf S.81 etwas von S.1 zu zitieren, aber da tun mir als Druchii-Fan und Mitglied der Bewegung zur Unterteilung von WoW und WAR die Augen weh, wenn ich sowas sehe (nichts gegen dich, Sorzzara, ich weiß, dass man sich da leicht vertun kann, ich will das nur klarstellen)



> Dunkelelfen: Raptoren



Bitte, bitte, nenn sie Nauglir, oder wenigstens um es Neueinsteigern erkennbar zu machen Kampfechsen, aber NICHT Raptoren, da es A) keine sind (Raptoren haben eine ganz andere Körperhaltung, einen anderen Kopf und eine andere Körperfülle) und  dieser Überbegriff für echsenähnliche Reittiere eindeutig aus einem gewissen anderen Spiel entliehen ist.

Es soll wirklich kein Flame sein oder so, ich will nur verhindern, dass sich der Begriff einbürgert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (3. September 2008)

Und wieder hat David ne kleine Frage. Und zwar nich ausschließlich an die Beta-Tester, sondern überhaupt an all jene, die über Info`s verfügen.
Als ich angefangen habe mich mit WAR zu beschäftigen wurde angekündigt, dass besonders erfolgreiche Spieler mit einer Statue in der Hauptstadt ihrer Fraktion geehrt werden. Wurde bzw. wird das tatsächlich so sein oder ist das auch der Schere zum Opfer gefallen? Ich fand die Idee nämlich super (auch wenn ich davon ausgehe das es niemals eine Statue von meinen Chars geben würde).


----------



## Mardoo (3. September 2008)

Wieviel HP hat man als Heiler auf 40? und wiviel als Tank usw? thx für die antworten.


----------



## Pymonte (3. September 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Vorab: Ich weiß, es ist etwas arg, euf S.81 etwas von S.1 zu zitieren, aber da tun mir als Druchii-Fan und Mitglied der Bewegung zur Unterteilung von WoW und WAR die Augen weh, wenn ich sowas sehe (nichts gegen dich, Sorzzara, ich weiß, dass man sich da leicht vertun kann, ich will das nur klarstellen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ein Kind von dir... oder wenigstens ne Kampfechse! Toll gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry, aber das musste jetzt mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. September 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> Wieviel HP hat man als Heiler auf 40? und wiviel als Tank usw? thx für die antworten.



Abhängig vom Tank bzw vom Heiler.

Chosen hat als 40er Standartmäßig 8000. Daran kann man natürlich schrauben. (Items/RvR attribute kaufen) das wird einen zwar nicht auf 13000 katapultieren, aber 10000 müsste machbar sein.
HP ist aber nicht alles. Man kann enorm viel HP haben wenn aber die Zähigkeit gering ist, schmelzen deine HP wie Butter in der Sonne.

Du kannst auch mit 7000 eine enorme Zähigkeit haben. Dann trifft dich halt ein Schlag nur mit 50 Punkten, der dich aber bei geringer Zähigkeit mit 300 trifft.
Mit Resistenzen kannst du auch nochmal dran drehen.
Der Rüstungswert beeinflußt das natürlich auch noch.

Gibt da verschiedene Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Mardoo (4. September 2008)

es gibt sowas wie abhärtung oder wie kann man das verstehen?


----------



## Moagim (4. September 2008)

Rüstungswert
Wounds=HP
Toughness=Zähigkeit
körperlicher Wiederstand
geistiger Wiederstand
elementarer Wiederstand

Du kannst nicht alles auf optimal ausrichten. Entweder du spezialisierst dich oder machst alles "in etwa gleich".


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> es gibt sowas wie abhärtung oder wie kann man das verstehen?



Es gibt einerseits das Attribut "Initiative" welches die Chance kritisch getroffen zu werden Senkt, sowie die Chance Attacken auszuweichen, sowie getarnte Gegner zu entdecken erhöht.

Und es gibt das Attribut "Toughness" welches generell jeden eingehenden dmg um einen Fixwert senkt.

Und natürlich die Resistenzen.


----------



## Aason (4. September 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> Und wieder hat David ne kleine Frage. Und zwar nich ausschließlich an die Beta-Tester, sondern überhaupt an all jene, die über Info`s verfügen.
> Als ich angefangen habe mich mit WAR zu beschäftigen wurde angekündigt, dass besonders erfolgreiche Spieler mit einer Statue in der Hauptstadt ihrer Fraktion geehrt werden. Wurde bzw. wird das tatsächlich so sein oder ist das auch der Schere zum Opfer gefallen? Ich fand die Idee nämlich super (auch wenn ich davon ausgehe das es niemals eine Statue von meinen Chars geben würde).



Würde ich auch gern wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Diese Statuen gibt es tatsächlich. Soweit ich weiß für die höchsten Rufränge, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## A-Lee (4. September 2008)

Gibt es sonst noch bonusgegenstände die nicht jeder bekommen kann ausser die von der CE.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Vor allem durch die CE-exklusiven Quests. Dort gibt's Umhänge, nie leer werdende Bierkrüge etc.
Alles Items, die keinen Spielvorteil bringen, aber entweder gut aussehen oder sonst einen "lustigen" Nutzen haben.
Aber alle wurden noch nicht genannt.


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

Diese Statuen gibts für Gilden die Level 40 erreicht hab (dauert sehr lange) und dazu noch sehr viel für das Reich tun. Die Banner der 10 besten Gilden sollen dann immer in der Hauptstadt wehen.

Es zählt dabei der Beitrag zum Erfolg des Reiches. Eine Progamer Gilde, die sich nur auf 6vs6 beschränkt und bei keiner Belagerung hilft, wird also niemals ihr Banner in der Hauptstadt sehen.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Quelle? Weil nur darauf wird es sich nicht beschränken, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Anusanna (4. September 2008)

Wo wir gerade bei Gilden sind...
Wie genau kann denn eine Gilde eine Gildenfestung einnehmen. Ich frage mich halt ob es möglich ist, dass eine Gilde zu einer unchristlichen zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also spät Nachts, eine Festung einnehmen kann, so dass die verteidigende Gilde gerade nichts dagegen ausrichten kann und am nächsten Tag mit langen Gesichtern einloggt? Wäre dies möglich? Besonders würde dies ja in der Ferienzeit passieren, wenn Schüler usw. die Nächte ausnutzen.
Man, das wäre übel wenn man sich eine Festung im Vorwege hart erkämpft hätte...


----------



## Moagim (4. September 2008)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Gilden sind...
> Wie genau kann denn eine Gilde eine Gildenfestung einnehmen. Ich frage mich halt ob es möglich ist, dass eine Gilde zu einer unchristlichen zeit
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn absolut KEINER defft kann man ein Keep mit 6 Mann+ Zeit erobern. 
Wenn man ein Keep erobert ist das auf die Zonenkontrolle so als ob man dem Gegner ein Bein abhackt. Die feindliche Fraktion wird das ganz sicher verhindern wollen.
 BEIDE Seiten werden eine "Nachtschicht" haben.

Gildenfestungen gibts übrigens nicht. Eine Gilde kann zwar ihr Banner an ein Keep hängen womit ALLE Verteidiger Boni bekommen, aber das Keep ist immer noch Realmeigentum.
Du kannst DIR eigentlich keine Festung erkämpfen. Du kannst nur DEINEM Realm eine Festung erkämpfen und die etwas verstärken mit den Boni. Trotzdem wird der gesamte Realm das Ding als "Eigentum" ansehen. 

Keep claimen könnte auch an Kosten gekoppelt werden. Das man die dortigen Npcs "bezahlen" muss. Somit also Keeps nicht ewig im "Gildenbesitz" bleiben sondern auch wieder in den reinen "Realmbesitz" wechseln.

Sobald die Kampagne wieder auf Null gestzt wird, weil zB die Grenzfestung standgehalten hat----->Festung auch wieder im Realmbesitz.


----------



## Anusanna (4. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Gildenfestungen gibts übrigens nicht. Eine Gilde kann zwar ihr Banner an ein Keep hängen womit ALLE Verteidiger Boni bekommen, aber das Keep ist immer noch Realmeigentum.



Alles klar, danke für die schnelle Info! Da hab ich was in den falschen Hals bekommen.


----------



## peebee (4. September 2008)

Wie schaut es denn mit der Unterstützung der G15 seitens WAR aus? Wird das Display für Informationen genutzt?


----------



## Tempos (4. September 2008)

Falls es darf und ich eins Schlssel, ist sehr priznatelen.
Mein goblin - Inki, Esser der Eidechsen ersehnt, auf Krieg zu geraten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_"Einbrecher besprechen da ich ist flau und kleiner, aber Inki geistvoller und gibt Abfuhr...Fhrer ist ich brstet sich"_


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Tempos schrieb:


> Falls es darf und ich eins Schlssel, ist sehr priznatelen.
> Mein goblin - Inki, Esser der Eidechsen ersehnt, auf Krieg zu geraten...
> 
> 
> ...



Wie meinen?


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Bitte was?!
Aufgrund fehlender ü's und ä's tippe ich auf Engländer? Amerikaner?
Und nein, Keys kann man sich hier nicht erbetteln -.-


----------



## Moagim (4. September 2008)

Tempos schrieb:


> Falls es darf und ich eins Schlssel, ist sehr priznatelen.
> Mein goblin - Inki, Esser der Eidechsen ersehnt, auf Krieg zu geraten...
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder ist das Grünhaut RP in extrem hoch drei, oder jemand der Deutsch nicht als Muttersprache hat.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Tempos schrieb:


> Falls es darf und ich eins Schlssel, ist sehr priznatelen.


Das sieht nach Bettelei um einen "Schlüssel" aka Key aus.


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Könnte eine Google - Übersetzung sein...


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. September 2008)

Tempos schrieb:


> Falls es darf und ich eins Schlssel, ist sehr priznatelen.
> Mein goblin - Inki, Esser der Eidechsen ersehnt, auf Krieg zu geraten...
> 
> 
> ...



Danke , ich musste lachen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Macht sein Bildschirm wieder sauber*


----------



## Neotik (4. September 2008)

mich würde mal brennend intressieren wie das leveln mit gruppen ist?
ist es wie in WoW wo man in den ersten 20 leveln mit der gruppe beim grinden viel langsamer ist,
oder wie in DaoC das man viel schneller ist weil die xp nicht so arg gesplittet wird?!

greets neotik


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Hmmm, da könnte man jetzt ausführlich antworten... aber ich mach's kurz:
Mit Gruppen kann man am schnellsten Leveln.


----------



## Neotik (4. September 2008)

Perfekt weil wir zu 6 in einer Art LanParty starten wollen =) 

Danekschön!!!!


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Tempos schrieb:


> Falls es darf und ich eins Schlssel, ist sehr priznatelen.
> Mein goblin - Inki, Esser der Eidechsen ersehnt, auf Krieg zu geraten...
> 
> 
> ...



Schönste Google-Übersetzung aller Zeiten! Sigwürdig!

Besonders Esser der Eidechsen hat mich berührt..^^


----------



## Sorzzara (4. September 2008)

Hmm...kann es sein dass damit der Squigherder gemeint ist? ^^


----------



## Lyterio (4. September 2008)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an Beta-tester:

Gibt es einen Itemvergleich per mouseover?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ein kleines Fenster mit dem aktuell ausgerüsteten Item und dem "mouseover-item"?

Sowas erleichtert schon ungemein den Vergleich von getragenen Items und neuen Items.


----------



## Lari (4. September 2008)

Ja, gibt es.


----------



## Ascían (4. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Hmm...kann es sein dass damit der Squigherder gemeint ist? ^^



Wenn man den Squig unbedingt als Eidechse bezeichnen möchte, könnte dies durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (4. September 2008)

Made my day... so wieder genug gelacht für heut

*kaffee vom bildschirm putz*


----------



## Toroxx (4. September 2008)

Weil ich gerade den "Welchen Heiler ?!?!?!"-Thread gesehen habe.
Das würde mich auch interessieren.

Also, nicht der WoW Vergleich, sondern welcher Heiler auf was ausgelegt ist.
Das heißt für mich persönlich, ob es Heiler gibt die besser für Gruppen geeignet sind, andere nur Singletarget usw..

Könntet ihr mir hier vielleicht eine Info liegern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aason (4. September 2008)

Guck dir einfach alle Talente an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auf der Seite unter Tools: http://www.wardb.com/


----------



## Stancer (4. September 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Weil ich gerade den "Welchen Heiler ?!?!?!"-Thread gesehen habe.
> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> 
> Also, nicht der WoW Vergleich, sondern welcher Heiler auf was ausgelegt ist.
> ...



Alle Heiler sind auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt oder schonmal nen Solo Heiler gesehen ?

Man kann die Heiler auch nicht darin unterscheiden wie stark ihre Gruppenheals sind. Die Heiler unterscheiden sich ziemlich stark in der Spielweise.

Für die Ordnungsseite z.b. : Der Sigmarpriester trägt schwere Rüstung und isn Nahkampf Heiler, der Erzmagier trägt Stoff und isn Caster-Heiler , der auch aufs Schaden machen angewiesen ist und der Runenpriester ist nen klassischer Heiler. Auch die wirkung der Heile ist anders. Der Runenpriester hat sehr mächtige HoTs, der Erzmagier sehr starke Single Heals und der Sigmar reaktive Heilzauber bzw. Heilschläge.

Das beste wird eine Kombination von Heilern sein.

Es wird keinen Liebling geben !


----------



## Lari (5. September 2008)

/bump, damit der Thread weiterhin genutzt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flixl (6. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## peebee (6. September 2008)

Ich stelle meine Frage nochmal, da sie bislang nicht beantowrtet worden ist.

Wie sieht es mit der Unterstützung der G15 aus, wird das Display für Informationen genutzt?


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Flixl schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit den items aus? ist in WAR auch so eine itemjagd wie bei WoW und lassen auch normale mobs mal bessere sachen fallen? was ist der haupt weg um an (gutes) equip ran zu kommen? gibts es herstellbare waffen/rüstungen? und wenn ja wie gut sind die im gegensatz zu anderen items?
> mfg und danke
> 
> 
> ...



Jagen must du gar nichts, weil Items dich nicht zum Sieger machen. Du bekommst von Quests und PQs deine Ausrüstung praktisch nachgeworfen. Items sind NICHT das alles entscheidende Kriterium, du solltest in WAR nicht Item bezogen denken....

Man merkt an deinen Fragen schon das du von WoW kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du müßtest in WAR schon deine Augen zu halten und blind durch die Welt laufen.....das wär die einzige Chance schlecht ausgerüstet zu sein. Mit "Item jagen" wirst du niemandem überlegen sein. 
Selbst epische Teile bieten dir keinen Vorteil bei dem du nur noch mit einer Hand spielen must und alles platt machst. Jeder kommt an alles ran, wenn man mehr on ist kommt man halt schneller/wesentlich schneller ran.
Du kannst aber niemanden durch Items ausstechen. Der gewährte Vorteil ist minimal bis klein gegenüber jemandem mit "normaler" Ausrüstung.  Die Unterschiede ergeben sich in WAR eher durch den Reichsrang, weil der viel freischaltet.
Herstellbare Rüstungen/Waffen existieren nicht.


Sehr vereinfacht:
Bisher war es immer so (darum wurde auch immer gesagt der Kampf sei so lahm): 

Du drückst auf Skill 1...PC sendet an Server: Bei mir wurde Skill 1 gedrückt, darf ich den Anzeigen?
Server: Moment...ja zeig ihn an.
Pc: Danke ich fang mal an

Spieler: -.- GRRRR



Jetzt ist es so (letzter Patch):

Spieler drückt skill 1, Pc sendet an Server: Bei mir wurde skill 1 aktiviert zeig das gefälligst sofort an
Server: ok

Daher ist es jetzt um einiges "flüssiger"


----------



## Acy (6. September 2008)

Zum Handwerk: Ausrüstbare Gegenstände lassen sich nicht herstellen

Es gibt:

Herstellungsberufe:
Pharmazie: Tränke (Auffülltränke, Bufftränke, ...) und Farben
Talisman-Herstellung: Talismane (so ähnlich wie Runen in z.B. Diablo 2)

Sammelberufe:
Plündern: (Halbwegs) Intelligente besiegte Monster ausräumen und z.B. Wasserflaschen (benötigt für Pharmazie; nix zum Heilen!) oder andere Dinge aus den Taschen stehlen
Ausschlachten: So ähnlich wie plündern, funktioniert aber nur toten Tieren, Bestien, Dämonen, usw. und bringt beispielsweise Körperteile wie Federn, Fleisch, Knochen, ...
Anpflanzen: Samen, Sporen usw. in kleine Töpfe packen, mit sich mitführen und irgendwann abernten. So kommt man z.B. an Kräuter und Gräser, die zu Tränken verarbeitet werden
Verwerten: Zerlegen nicht benötigter Waffen und Rüstungen, um so an verschiedene Materialien zu kommen.

Jeder Charkter kann nur zwei Handwerksberufe (ein Sammelberuf; ein Herstellungsberuf) gleichzeitig ausüben, aber man kann zu jeder Zeit wechseln, wobei man aber bisheriges Wissens verliert.
Außerdem interessant: Wer die Materialien nur vom NSC kauft, macht verluste oder muss die Gegenstände überteuert an andere Spieler verkaufen. Wer so einfacher an Geld kommen möchte, muss mit anderen Spielern zusammenarbeiten bzw. handeln.


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

@ G15: Bisher gibt es keine Unterstützung. Ich würde auch garnicht von meinem jetzigen PlugIn wechseln, denn alle Informationen sieht man auch so auf dem BIldschirm.


----------



## Urando (6. September 2008)

Heyho,

da es meine erste Beta sein wird, in der ich sein werde habe ich ein paar fragen bezüglich dessen:

1. Gibt es Möglichkeiten die Klasse direkt auf level 20 zu haben? (Soweit ich weiss ist es in der Beta nur möglich jede Klasse bis T2, also level 20 zu spielen)
2. Kann man billiger bzw in schneller Form an das 1. RvR Set kommen, um die Klasse gut austesten zu koennen?
3. Wird die Beta in etwa eine 1:1 Kopie von dem späterem Warhammer sein oder wird danach noch viel geändert / gefixt?


----------



## Dentus (6. September 2008)

Kurz und knapp

NEIN

nur bei 3.tens...die Open Beta wird schon ziemlich final sein, geändert wird dennoch weiterhin immer mal wieder etwas werden.


----------



## Drornur (6. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp
> 
> NEIN
> 
> nur bei 3.tens...die Open Beta wird schon ziemlich final sein, geändert wird dennoch weiterhin immer mal wieder etwas werden.



/sign


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp
> 
> NEIN



Recht hast du^^.

Also in der Open Beta geht Instant Level 20 nicht, auch kommt man nicht leichter an das von dir erwähnte Set und es sollte eigentlich nicht mehr sooooo viel passieren, da das Spiel ja schon in knapp 2 Wochen erscheint.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Das erste RvR Set (Level 11 war das glaub ich)ist für einen 20er bereits Müll. Würde dir absolut nichts bringen das zu haben.
Die Open Beta ist auch gar nicht dazu da um Klassen auszutesten. Antesten ja, aber weil man bis Level 20 nur 5 Skillpunkte hat, kannst du da sowiso nicht experimentieren in den paar Tagen.

Open Beta ist nur noch ein Stresstest wieviel die Server verkraften.


----------



## Drornur (6. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Das erste RvR Set (Level 11 war das glaub ich)ist für einen 20er bereits Müll. Würde dir absolut nichts bringen das zu haben.
> Die Open Beta ist auch gar nicht dazu da um Klassen auszutesten. Antesten ja, aber weil man bis Level 20 nur 5 Skillpunkte hat, kannst du da sowiso nicht experimentieren in den paar Tagen.
> 
> Open Beta ist nur noch ein Stresstest wieviel die Server verkraften.



Oder um weitere Kunden anzulocken ;D


----------



## Bluppor (6. September 2008)

hmmm dachte in der open beta kann man nur bis lvl 20 leveln? stimmt das oder net?^^


----------



## Drornur (6. September 2008)

Bluppor schrieb:


> hmmm dachte in der open beta kann man nur bis lvl 20 leveln? stimmt das oder net?^^



Soviel ich weiß, ja


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Ja, das stimmt. Level 20 (eventuell 21) ist Schluss. Weiter als T2 geht's nicht.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Level 20 (eventuell 21) ist Schluss. Weiter als T2 geht's nicht.



Ich fänds persönlich auch relativ sinnfrei, wenn man noch weiter leveln könnte, da ja die Chars zum Ende der Open Beta eh gelöscht werden, dann würden alle rumheulen, dass ihre LvL 40 Chars weg wären (wobei in 2 Wochen Stufe 40 auch nicht human ist...).
Find ich shcon gut, die Regelung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Ich fänds persönlich auch relativ sinnfrei, wenn man noch weiter leveln könnte, da ja die Chars zum Ende der Open Beta eh gelöscht werden, dann würden alle rumheulen, dass ihre LvL 40 Chars weg wären (wobei in 2 Wochen Stufe 40 auch nicht human ist...).
> Find ich shcon gut, die Regelung.


2 Wochen? eher eine halbe woche, am Sonntag nächste woche ist ja schon beginn für den Headstart der CE Käufer.


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

Hätte da eine Frage zum downloader, aber nicht zur Beta, villeicht wird mir ja trotzdem geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich über Buffed nen Key gewonnen hab *Jubel* hab ich mir WAR heruntergeladen.

Als es fertig war stand "Download abgeschlossen" oder so ähnlich. Dann wusste ich eigentlich nicht weiter, hab dann auf Beenden geklickt, doch das war wohl falsch... Was muss ich denn machen nachdem der Download fertig ist?

Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (6. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Hätte da eine Frage zum downloader, aber nicht zur Beta, villeicht wird mir ja trotzdem geholfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du musst jetzt den ordner wareuopenbeta öffnen und dort die .exe datei ausführen


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

Bei mir ist keine exe. datei =(


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> 2 Wochen? eher eine halbe woche, am Sonntag nächste woche ist ja schon beginn für den Headstart der CE Käufer.



Stimmt, da habe ich in dem Moment nicht dran gedacht, ich hab irgendwie immer den 18.9. im Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (6. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Bei mir ist keine exe. datei =(



Dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter sry....


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

Also werd allesw nochmal zusammenfassen:

Hab mir WAR runtergeladen und wollte jetzt die exe. ausführen doch die hat es nicht:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=a...ost&id=4643

Kann mir jemand helfnen?

Grüsse =)


----------



## Raqill (6. September 2008)

Hast du Icq oder so?! 
Vll. gehts ja wenn ich dir die Exe schicke. 
Nummer 224176427


----------



## CalvinMD (6. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Bei mir ist keine exe. datei =(




Also für mich sieht es so aus als ob die dateien einfach noch verpackt sind und du die mit winrar öffnen musst, allein die exe glaube ich hilft da net viel....

PS: bei mir sieht es so aus


----------



## Raqill (6. September 2008)

Weiß jemand wies is mit in andren Gebieten questen?
Möcht nun hier nicht alle Seiten durchlesen , aber ich 
hab gehört man kann irgenwie vom Startgebiet ins andere fliegen?


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

jau du musst halt zum ersten warcamp laufen dauert so 20 minuten ...und da steht dann iner mitte jemand der dich in die anderen Gebiete transportieren kann .


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

CalvinMD schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht es so aus als ob die dateien einfach noch verpackt sind und du die mit winrar öffnen musst, allein die exe glaube ich hilft da net viel....
> 
> PS: bei mir sieht es so aus




hmm ja, das sieht bei dir ganz anders aus, was habe ich denn falsch gemacht??


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

das da oben ist schon installiert, bei dir nicht. dir sollte nur die .exe fehlen.
downloader nochmal starten und checken lassen, er sollte feststellen, dass die exe fehlt.


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

Ah okey, das heisst nochmal neu runterladen alles?


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Ne nich alles ...^^ Wirf den Downloader nomma neu an und schau ob er nachträglich die .exe datei runterläd ...

So war der Post von Lari gemeint ...ansonsten solltest du evtl nomma woanders die Dateien laden und schauen ob du auch genug Platz auf deiner Festplatte hast.


----------



## Pymonte (6. September 2008)

mal ne andere Frage, weiß einer die genaue Startuhrzeit der Open Beta? Nen Kumpel und ich wollten durchmachen wenns genau 0Uhr ist... aber wäre natürlich sinnlos wenn man erst später in die Beta kann^^


----------



## JacobyVII (6. September 2008)

Weiß hier jemand genau ab wann man in ein anderes Gebiet gehen kann? ich meine z.B vom Orkgebiet in das Chaosgebiet


----------



## the Dragonfist (6. September 2008)

früher nachmittag steht in der news von der offiziellen seite


----------



## Targuss (6. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand genau ab wann man in ein anderes Gebiet gehen kann? ich meine z.B vom Orkgebiet in das Chaosgebiet



Ja klar


----------



## JacobyVII (6. September 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ja klar



ich wollte ned wissen ob mans kann sonder ab welchem level XD


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

JacobyVII schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand genau ab wann man in ein anderes Gebiet gehen kann? ich meine z.B vom Orkgebiet in das Chaosgebiet



Ab lvl 1 schon ...darfst dich nur von keinem mob töten lassen und musst 20 minuten laufen ca.


----------



## JacobyVII (6. September 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> Ab lvl 1 schon ...darfst dich nur von keinem mob töten lassen und musst 20 minuten laufen ca.




danke...dann wird das ja ziemlich anstrengend wenn ich mit nem freund zocken will und der ne andere rasse hat^^


----------



## Ireas (6. September 2008)

kann man sich auch die mounts anderer fraktionen zulegen? oder is das wie in wow?


----------



## Havamal (6. September 2008)

hast das falsch verstanden!Du musst nicht komplett durch alle 4 Gebiete laufen was 20 min dauerd, denn das würde länger als 20 min dauern denk ich mal!
du musst nur bis in erste Warcamp laufen im Anfängergebiet und ein bisschen Kupfer für den Flugmeister erwirtschaften!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (6. September 2008)

Es ist nicht wie in WoW daher du kannst nur die Mounts deines eigenen Volks reiten.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Um genau zu sein sinds 50 Kupfer :> 

mfg


----------



## JacobyVII (6. September 2008)

is das viel fürn anfang?


----------



## Undertaker99 (6. September 2008)

Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Hexenkriegering oder Jäger !

Welche Vorteile/Nachteile sieht ihr in den Klassen, bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht !

Danke


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

Hi ich hab keine ahnung ob die frage schon gestellt wurde und ich lese mir auch keine 85 seiten durch 

deshalb meine frege evtl. nochmal: können die Rassen untereinander auch verschiedene mounts haben ? 

z.B. ein Caos auf einem Raptor oder ein Mensch auf einem Hochelfenmount geht das ?


----------



## Skathloc (6. September 2008)

Wurde vier Posts vor dir schon beantwortet: Nein geht nicht


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

85 Seiten durchlesen währe echt zuviel verlangt ^^ aber 4 Posts über dir steht die Antwort ;D etwas pech gehabt :>

Aber die Antwort ist, dass jede Rasse nur die für diese zugeschnittenen Mounts reiten kann/darf.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> deshalb meine frege evtl. nochmal: können die Rassen untereinander auch verschiedene mounts haben ?



Nein


----------



## JacobyVII (6. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Hi ich hab keine ahnung ob die frage schon gestellt wurde und ich lese mir auch keine 85 seiten durch
> 
> deshalb meine frege evtl. nochmal: können die Rassen untereinander auch verschiedene mounts haben ?
> 
> z.B. ein Caos auf einem Raptor oder ein Mensch auf einem Hochelfenmount geht das ?



nein geht nicht und das wurde auf genau dieser seite gestellt(oder der letzten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Undertaker99 schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Hexenkriegering oder Jäger !
> 
> Welche Vorteile/Nachteile sieht ihr in den Klassen, bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht !
> 
> Danke


Sie sind nahkämpfer und machen massig schaden, haben aber kaum rüstung und fallen dementsprechend schnell um wenn jemand auf sie aufmerksam wird, dafür können sie sich für einige Sekunden tarnen, das verbraucht aber AP und wenn die aus sind kannst du keine Spezialfähigkeiten mehr aussführen bis sie sich aufgeladen haben.

Und finger weg von Tanks, die hauen dich Kaputt und du machst an ihnen kaum schaden.


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

Also ist dass nicht so wie in wow dass man den lieben langen tag unsichtbar rumrennen kann als Hexenkrieger/Jäger? nir bestimmte zeit vor dem angriff in dem fall?

und noch eine freg ich stehe wie wohl fast jeder zwischen der entscheidung Chosen oder Hexenkrieger 1. frage gibts hexenkrieger auch als männliche version oder gibts da nur frauen und 2. sind Chosen wirklich die tanks des Chaos oder auch gut als DD zu spielen (sozusagen wie in WoW die offkrieger) ?


----------



## Skathloc (6. September 2008)

1. Nur weiblich, hintergrundtechnisch sind männliche nicht erlaubt.
2. Chosen ist Tank und wieder auch immer einer sein. Du kannst ihn zwar auf 2-händer skillen, aber er wird immer noch weniger Schaden machen als ein DD


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Also ist dass nicht so wie in wow dass man den lieben langen tag unsichtbar rumrennen kann als Hexenkrieger/Jäger? nir bestimmte zeit vor dem angriff in dem fall?
> 
> und noch eine freg ich stehe wie wohl fast jeder zwischen der entscheidung Chosen oder Hexenkrieger 1. frage gibts hexenkrieger auch als männliche version oder gibts da nur frauen und 2. sind Chosen wirklich die tanks des Chaos oder auch gut als DD zu spielen (sozusagen wie in WoW die offkrieger) ?



Chosen nur männlich. Hexenkriegerin nur weiblich.

und wegen dem Chosen mach ich mir nicht zum 100sten mal die Mühe es zu erklären ich zitier mich einfach selbst...so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Langsam glaube ich das ist irgend eine Krankheit dieser off warri.

Die Frage wird wirklich oft³ gestellt. Die zahlreichen Antworten dazu sind nun wirklich nicht mehr zu übersehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ihr mit der Einstellung ran geht das ihr als Chosen ein DD seid, dann werdet ihr weder bei PQs gut abschneiden, noch im RvR Land sehen. Kommt einfach mal von der Idee los das alles so wie WoW ist nur besser.

Ihr könnt nicht einfach euren Krieger aus WoW per copy+paste einfach nach WAR übertragen. Ich habe selbst 3 Jahre lang in WoW den Krieger gespielt, ihr bekommt ihn AUF KEINEN FALL(selbst wenn ihr euch auf den Kopf stellt, oder einen Beschwörungstanz am Lagerfeuer aufführt) so in WAR vorgesetzt. Der Chosen hat so schöne Möglichkeiten im RvR nützlich und auch gefürchtet zu sein OHNE ein DD zu sein.

Ich habe ihn jetzt von 1-40 komplett durchgespielt. Um mich nochmal zu vergewissern ob man da Damage rausholen kann, habe ich ihn sogar mal auf vollen dread baum geskillt (das was alle immer off baum nennen). Es geht NICHT, ein absolutes und endgültiges NEIN es ist nicht möglich ihn als DD zu spielen. Eigentlich macht man ihn damit im 40er RvR sogar schwächer.

Es tut einem langsam richtig, weh wenn man zukünftige Zerstörungsspieler so was fragen sieht. Spielt einen Marauder das ist ein richtiger schöner Nahkampf DD geworden. Ihr habt halt weniger Rüstung...meine Güte ist doch nicht tragisch...trotzdem fallt ihr nicht gleich um wenn euch einer anhustet. Aber BITTE BITTE hört endlich auf den Chosen verbiegen zu wollen.

Ihr könnt es einfach nicht schaffen, ihr werdet bei dem Versuch nur die Lachnummern der jeweiligen Server.
Wenn ihr glaubt auf Schaden gehen zu können, stirbt um euch alles weg. Wenn ihr den Tankjob nicht machen wollt, dann wählt was anderes. Klasse bleibt ewig die gewählte Klasse = KEIN WoW wo ihr umdichten könnt. Ein Chosen der seine Aufgabe nicht erfüllt, wird von JEDEM zerissen selbst von den Melees.....setzt ihr eure Tankfähigkeiten nicht ein machen die euch gnadenlos platt.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Also ist dass nicht so wie in wow dass man den lieben langen tag unsichtbar rumrennen kann als Hexenkrieger/Jäger? nir bestimmte zeit vor dem angriff in dem fall?
> 
> und noch eine freg ich stehe wie wohl fast jeder zwischen der entscheidung Chosen oder Hexenkrieger 1. frage gibts hexenkrieger auch als männliche version oder gibts da nur frauen und 2. sind Chosen wirklich die tanks des Chaos oder auch gut als DD zu spielen (sozusagen wie in WoW die offkrieger) ?



Hintergrundtechnisch ist das einer der bereiche wo man überhaupt nix machen kann, das sich Hexenkriegerinnen tarnen könnnen ist eh schon fast zuviel des guten, aber dann auch noch männliche einführen hätte zu einem Lizensentzug geführt.

Nein Tank bleibt Tank, die Skillbäume bestimmen nur die art wie man Tanken will, wenn man die Talente und Skillpunkte richtig verteilt kann man auch mit 2h annhembar Tanken, braucht warscheinlich halt viel übung, und das wissen wann man die Waffe zugunsten des Schildes wegsteckt.


----------



## RogueS (6. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich das ist irgend eine Krankheit dieser off warri.
> 
> Die Frage wird wirklich oft³ gestellt. Die zahlreichen Antworten dazu sind nun wirklich nicht mehr zu übersehen
> 
> ...



Naja aber dieses Problem hat sich Mythik selbst zuzuschreiben, und du solltest hier die leute nich so flamen. In den !!!offiziellen!!! statements und Klassenbeschreibungen Mythiks stellen sie JEDE Klasse so hin als ob sie der über dmgdealer wäre. So dachte auch ich z.b. der Jünger des Khaine ist ein Schattenpriesterschurke der Dmg macht und sich daraus selbst regeneriert. Mythik hat immer betont das KEINE Klasse ein einfacher Heiler oder Tank ist sondern JEDE !!!mächtige!!! Schadenszauber hat.
Da die offiziellen Videocasts die erste Infoquelle für jeden Neuling darstellt ist es klar das er das auch glaubt, es kommt ja schließlich von Mythik! Deshalb fragt jeder neuling nach, denn offiziell spielt er die neue super amazing incredible dmg dealer Klasse die Tanken kann, und nun liest er hier von einigen das das nicht stimmt, deshalb wird halt NOCHMAL nachgefragt. 
Ist leider so.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Naja aber dieses Problem hat sich Mythik selbst zuzuschreiben, und du solltest hier die leute nich so flamen. In den !!!offiziellen!!! statements und Klassenbeschreibungen Mythiks stellen sie JEDE Klasse so hin als ob sie der über dmgdealer wäre. So dachte auch ich z.b. der Jünger des Khaine ist ein Schattenpriesterschurke der Dmg macht und sich daraus selbst regeneriert. Mythik hat immer betont das KEINE Klasse ein einfacher Heiler oder Tank ist sondern JEDE !!!mächtige!!! Schadenszauber hat.
> Da die offiziellen Videocasts die erste Infoquelle für jeden Neuling darstellt ist es klar das er das auch glaubt, es kommt ja schließlich von Mythik! Deshalb fragt jeder neuling nach, denn offiziell spielt er die neue super amazing incredible dmg dealer Klasse die Tanken kann, und nun liest er hier von einigen das das nicht stimmt, deshalb wird halt NOCHMAL nachgefragt.
> Ist leider so.




Wenn ich flamen würde seh das ganz anders aus.

Und weil ein Tank kein DD ist heist das nicht das er eine wehrlose Dose ist. Das bedeutet schlicht und ergreifend er ist kein DD. Das wiederspricht auch in keiner Weise der Klassenbeschreibung.

Nirgendwo wurde was von Schattenpriesterschurke beim Jünger erzählt. Das ist nur deine Verbindung mit WoW die du selbst ziehst.
Auserdem wird niemand nur weil er mächtige Angriffszauber hat zum DD.




Iruxan schrieb:


> Danke zudem wars ne frage und keine feststellung DASS ICH NEN SCHEIß CHOSEN MACHEN WILL sondern nur ne frage ^^
> 
> mfg Iru



Nein natürlich nicht. Du überlegst zwischen Hexenkriegerin und Chosen und fragst ob man den Chosen als DD spielen kann.  Aber du willst keinen Chosen spielen.....logisch.


----------



## Dilan (6. September 2008)

Tut mythic nicht, mythic hat ihre klassen nur mehr von der RP seite erklärt. Darin sind nunmal alle karrieren bösartige Gefährliche Kämpfer die sich mit blut besudeln etc etc...

Das hat aber nix absolut garnix mit dem JOb der Karrieren zu tun. Hättest du auch gelesen "X... Speilen" hätte man gemerkt. aha nix DD sondern Heiler.


----------



## dermarlon (6. September 2008)

http://www.gamevee.com/viewVideo/Warhammer..._Trailer/633106


tschüss buffed xD 
war hier nur kurz zum flamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war ftw.


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Naja aber dieses Problem hat sich Mythik selbst zuzuschreiben, und du solltest hier die leute nich so flamen. In den !!!offiziellen!!! statements und Klassenbeschreibungen Mythiks stellen sie JEDE Klasse so hin als ob sie der über dmgdealer wäre. So dachte auch ich z.b. der Jünger des Khaine ist ein Schattenpriesterschurke der Dmg macht und sich daraus selbst regeneriert. Mythik hat immer betont das KEINE Klasse ein einfacher Heiler oder Tank ist sondern JEDE !!!mächtige!!! Schadenszauber hat.
> Da die offiziellen Videocasts die erste Infoquelle für jeden Neuling darstellt ist es klar das er das auch glaubt, es kommt ja schließlich von Mythik! Deshalb fragt jeder neuling nach, denn offiziell spielt er die neue super amazing incredible dmg dealer Klasse die Tanken kann, und nun liest er hier von einigen das das nicht stimmt, deshalb wird halt NOCHMAL nachgefragt.
> Ist leider so.



Danke zudem wars ne frage und keine feststellung DASS ICH NEN SCHEIß CHOSEN MACHEN WILL sondern nur ne frage ^^ 

mfg Iru


----------



## Ceradius (6. September 2008)

Wollte fragen wie es mit dem skillen Funzt.

kann man die talente auch wieder verlehrnen und wenn ja was kostet das???

Am Anfang hies es mal man kann umskillen soviel man will ohne was zu zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wenn ich flamen würde seh das ganz anders aus.
> 
> Und weil ein Tank kein DD ist heist das nicht das er eine wehrlose Dose ist. Das bedeutet schlicht und ergreifend er ist kein DD. Das wiederspricht auch in keiner Weise der Klassenbeschreibung.
> 
> ...



Nein ich will nen DD spielen und deshalb sicher keinen chosen mehr is doch nicht allzu schwer zu raffen, das sollte aber bei der fragestellung auch schon durchgekommen sein also high five Mr. 200 iq  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (6. September 2008)

In der Beta konntest du so oft umskillen wie du wolltest, dafür hat man einen kleinen Obulus an Gold geblecht, eine Goldzahl wird dir ohne die relation jetzt ohnehin nichts nützen.


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Iner closed Beta konntest soviel umskillen wie du wolltest also das Umskillen geht. Natürlich wirds in der Final version was kosten was genau weis man noch nicht. evtl weis man in der Open beta mehr ..ansonsten wirst du es spätestens zum release herrausfinden können.


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

In der Beta war es sogar kostenlos. Immer.
Nach Release wird es bestimmt was kosten. Wieviel kann dir keiner sagen.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Iruxan schrieb:


> Nein ich will nen DD spielen und deshalb sicher keinen chosen mehr is doch nicht allzu schwer zu raffen, das sollte aber bei der fragestellung auch schon durchgekommen sein also high five Mr. 200 iq
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist auch nicht allzu schwer zu "raffen", das bereits auf der offiziellen Seite steht was als Tank dient und was die DDs sind. 

Bei deiner Fragestellung kam nur durch, das entweder nicht auf der offziellen Seite nachgelesen hast oder einfach mal den Chosen "umdichten" wolltest.


----------



## RogueS (6. September 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uZ29TjaboI...feature=related

das ist der Videocast für einen Jünger von Khaine.

Da wird gesagt: 

Es gibt Heiler, aber wir wollen das nich so langweilig machen, wie Heilung Heilung Heilung.
Dann redet er mehr als die Hälfte des Casts wie man Schaden machen kann und dem Gegner das Leben entziehen kann um es sich selbst zuzuführen. Außerdem wurde gesagt er macht Dots und es fällt noch das "They do dmg, more dmg, more dmg, more dmg" ding. Daraus schließe ich viel Schaden mit Schwertern= Schurke Entzieht leben und macht Dots=Schattenpriester bzw hexer. Naja am ende wird dann noch gesagt das man mit dem Jünger "blowing people to pieces" kann.
Hört sich sehr nach reinem Heiler an der kein Schaden macht, richtig.
Auch wenn da was rein interpretiert wurde. Das is so wie "Frischer Orangensaft" es ist stink normaler O-saft aus der tüte aber du denkst halt "HEY da gibts frischen O-saft" (Warscheinlich sogar gerade gepresst)


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Äh ja und was ist an der Beschreibung so verkehrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dmg dmg dmg heist nicht 1000 dmg 1000dmg 1000dmg

Die Mechanik, läuft genauso wie Paul es da "redet"
Du baust mit Dmg deine "Heilenergie" auf.  100dmg 100dmg 300 heal so in etwa.

Er hat in dem Video auch nur erzählt das der Jünger nicht hinten steht und einfach los buffed und heilt
Du kannst beim Jünger nicht jeden Dmg Schlag  1:1 in Heilung umwandeln, daher das dmg dmg dmg.

Den Jünger als reinen Heiler zu bezeichnen......ist er wirklich nicht, wenns einer nicht ist dann der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wirft bei ihm aber Probleme auf. Seine Seelenessenz ist schnell leer. Man kann sie nur an bestimtmen angriffen aufladen (Er kann sich auch selbst schneiden zum aufladen......EMO Witz inc.)

Als Gruppenheiler ist er schwerer zu spielen als die anderen....die Heilungsmenge ist nicht ausreichend.
Wenn zB ein Jünger angegriffen wird heilt er sich erstmal selbst (logisch) wird er aber beschossen kann er nicht mehr "aufladen" einem "reinen" Heiler wär das egal er kann mit reinen Aktionspunkten heilen.

Daher ist der Jünger schwerer zu spielen. Als Frontheiler ist er natürlich sehr gut.


----------



## RogueS (6. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Auch wenn da was rein interpretiert wurde. Das is so wie "Frischer Orangensaft" es ist stink normaler O-saft aus der tüte aber du denkst halt "HEY da gibts frischen O-saft" (Warscheinlich sogar gerade gepresst)



Du hast recht (das weis ich ja jetzt auch) ABER wenn du nichts von dem Spiel kennst, und du hörst dir das an, denkt die Mehrheit aller Menschen das der Jünger DIE Klasse ist.

Ich bin jetzt kein psychofuzzi oder aus dem Handel! Aber die Steigerung von z.B. dmg, more dmg, more dmg, more dmg mit dem Tonfall der benutzt wird vermittelt dir etwas gewaltiges. Nicht 1Schaden 2Schaden 3Schaden. Genauso läufts mit diesem "Smashing people to pieces" Das kommt irgendwie ganz am ende und alles ist schon fast still (vor Begeisterung) und Dann sagt er noch so nebenbei "Ja ach bevor ichs vergess, du haust deine Gegner in Stücke". Das hat was von Überlegenheit.
usw.

Er hätte auch sagen können: Ihr tragt Lederrüstung und versucht von eurem Gegner Energie abzuzapfen um euch ein wenig zu heilen. Wenn ihr am Gegner steht könnt ihr etwas Schaden machen und heilt damit manchmal eure Gruppe für einen geringen wert. Die Dots bauen aufeinander auf und so macht ihr über die zeit immer etwas mehr Schaden.

Das ist genau das gleiche vom Text her, aber jetzt schau mal wie gewisse Wörter dein Empfinden von der Klasse verändern. Du hast das Bild einer unterlegenen Klasse vor dir nich von einer die Leute in Stücke haut.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

RogueS schrieb:


> Du hast recht (das weis ich ja jetzt auch) ABER wenn du nichts von dem Spiel kennst, und du hörst dir das an, denkt die Mehrheit aller Menschen das der Jünger DIE Klasse ist.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt kein psychofuzzi oder aus dem Handel! Aber die Steigerung von z.B. dmg, more dmg, more dmg, more dmg mit dem Tonfall der benutzt wird vermittelt dir etwas gewaltiges. Nicht 1Schaden 2Schaden 3Schaden. Genauso läufts mit diesem "Smashing people to pieces" Das kommt irgendwie ganz am ende und alles ist schon fast still (vor Begeisterung) und Dann sagt er noch so nebenbei "Ja ach bevor ichs vergess, du haust deine Gegner in Stücke". Das hat was von Überlegenheit.
> usw.



Ok das Great/Awesome Geblubber ist eh Marketing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Macht aber eigentlich jeder)
Das mit dem "In Stücke hauen".....es gibt schon einige echt fiese Sachen beim Jünger.....Heilungsblockade um 100% für 6 Sekunden. Das langt um deinen Gegner zu vernichten.
Du machst trotzdem noch mehr dmg als ein Tank.....und der kommt auch auf Durchschnittlich 400.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen...der Jünger KANN heilen, im Gegensatz zum Melee. Wenn du also mit einem Barbar und einem Tank angreifst....der Tank wird eher DICH retten als den Barbaren.
Das macht man schon reflexartig (Eigennutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Trulaki (6. September 2008)

FRAGE!!!

Wie lange braucht man ca. als Spieler der 5 Stunden am Tag in WAR on ist, um auf level 10 oder auf level 40 zu kommen?


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

So, hab ma bissel gerechnet und komme auf 33 einhalb tage wenn man davon ausgeht das du played 7~ Tage brauchst bis lvl 40.

Das is natürlich alles nur theoretisch ...sowas kann man nich genau sagen

Ist ja auch abhängig von deinen Aktionen ingame ...daddeln oder powerlvln


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Trulaki schrieb:


> FRAGE!!!
> 
> Wie lange braucht man ca. als Spieler der 5 Stunden am Tag in WAR on ist, um auf level 10 oder auf level 40 zu kommen?



Kommt drauf an was du machst....Würde mal 3-4 Wochen ansetzen, weil man nicht nur ständig solo quests macht. Man müsste sich auch in 2-3 Wochen "hochwürgen" können.

1 Monat dürfte realistisch sein.


----------



## Neradox (6. September 2008)

Warum bloss gleich so schnell leveln? Ich würde lieber erstmal die schönen Gebiete genießen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja jedem seins, muss ja auch ein paar Leute geben, die so schnell wie möglich auf die höchste Stufe hetzen um Neu-40er zu vertrimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok ein bisschen komische Meinung, aber es ist meine Meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Setanta77 (6. September 2008)

So hab nun auch alle Seiten gelesen, aber mir fehlt da noch was, was ich gern wissen wuerde, sofern man es mir beantworten kann.

1. In DAoC konnte man die Tore mit Holz reppen, aber auch ebenso hochstufen, quasi verstaerken, das es laenger dauert sie zu knacken. Ist dies hier auch moeglich ?
2. Kann man wenn man ein Keep mit der Gilde eingenommen hat, ebenso die Stufe des Keeps erhoehen = mehr Patrouillen, bessere Wachen, etc. ?
3. Gibt es bereits ein Webbasierten Gildenwappengenerator, bzw hat jemand ein Link dazu ?
4. Trifft der pbaoe von den Casterklassen hier auch durch die Tore wie damals bei DAoC ?


hmm ich glaub das wars fuer den Anfang... 

mfg Setanta


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Also auf die Frage, ob man die Tore Reparieren kann: Die Tank klassen haben eine Fähigkeit mit der sie 5% des Tores wieder herstellen nach ner gewissen Zeit, also dies ist möglich.


----------



## Mikroflame (6. September 2008)

Ahja,eine frage... baut sich die energie,mit der man als Jünger heilt durch Schaden,oder durch die anzahl der schläge auf?


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Ahja,eine frage... baut sich die energie,mit der man als Jünger heilt durch Schaden,oder durch die anzahl der schläge auf?



Es gibt bestimmte Angriffe die Seelenenergie vom Gegner "abschneiden" du kannst dich auch selbst schneiden um Seelenenergie zu bekommen (hier beliebigen EMO Witz einsetzen)
Die Aktionspunkte mußt du zusätzlich ausgeben für jede Art Fähigkeit...die regenerieren sich aber von selbst.


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Angriffs-skills generieren Seelenessenz, Heilsprüche verbrauchen sie.
Es gibt einen Channel-Skill, der AP in Seelenessenz umwandelt.

Alles verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, Random Emo Witz: Was ist das Lieblingsessen von Emos? - Schnittlauch und Weintrauben!


----------



## Mikroflame (6. September 2008)

Ah,ok danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

mal ne andere frage gibt es überhaupt berufe und wenn ja welche ? und wie leuft das so muss man farmen oder kann man alles kaufen und gibt es ein auktionshaus ???


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Da das schon mehrere Male beantwortet wurde verweise ich dich einfach mal auf die Suchfunktion.


----------



## Havamal (6. September 2008)

Berufe hier http://nz.youtube.com/watch?v=gjCJFfU5Hy8


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Da das schon mehrere Male beantwortet wurde verweise ich dich einfach mal auf die Suchfunktion.



omg bist du der nächste " ach ich bin so toll und hab überhauptkeinen bock hir was sinnvolles zu schreiben, ich will nur die leute flamer die hir fragen stellen" Kerl. 

Die frage ging in dem fall nicht an dich (warum bist du überhaupt hir?)


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Nein, ich habe dich nur auf die Suchfunktion hingewiesen, da die Fragen schon mehrmals beantwortet wurden.
Der Flame kam von dir.


----------



## Skathloc (6. September 2008)

Außerdem gibts sogar ein eigenes Unterforum für Berufe...


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe dich nur auf die Suchfunktion hingewiesen, da die Fragen schon mehrmals beantwortet wurden.
> Der Flame kam von dir.



Glaubst du allenernstes ich lese mir 87 seiten durch um eine antwort auf die doch unglaublich schwierige frage zu bekommen oder ich suche nach dem stichwort "Berufe" und finde ca. 100 beiträge in denen dieses wort vorkommt und in 99% nichtmal in dem zusammenhang??? 

Oder ich stelle schnell ne frage hoffe dabei dass ich ne feine smarte und kurze antwort bekomme und bin glücklich. UND bete dabei das nicht alle pfeifen den beitrag hir lesen die eh schon seid 3 stunden nix sinnvolles mehr hir geschrieben haben nur um sich toll zu fülen dass sie ja schon die Beta gespielt haben und allen anderen ja soooooooooo überlegen sind. 

Meister du leufst mir grad gut rein dein gilden kumpel hat vorher genau die gleiche scheiße abgezogen. 

Kommt mal klar Junx

mfg Iru


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Das könnte daran liegen, dass knapp 10% oder eventuell mehr der Antworten in diesem Thread von mir oder meinem Gildenkumpel kommen.
Du dichtest mir jetzt irgendwelche Hochnäsigkeit an. Von Beta oder sonstwas hab ich absolut nichts gesagt.

Die bequeme Art ist natürlich die Frage in einem Thread. Die führt aber diesmal nicht zum Ziel.
Und nun Schluss, warte auf eine "smarte" Antwort auf deine Frage und find dich damit ab, dass ich sie dir nicht beantworten werde, da sie hier schon (auch in anderen Threads) beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Ilunadin (6. September 2008)

Mich würde interessieren,ob das  für die Open Beta gedownloadete Warhammer auch für das "normale" Spiel gilt.Sprich:
Muss ich am Start die CD nochmal einlegen und alles installieren,oder hab ich das alles schon fertig drauf?

MfG


----------



## Noxiel (6. September 2008)

@ Iruxan & LoD_Lari
So und jetzt wird das Offtopic bitte beendet und solltet ihr noch Bedarf sehen euch angiften zu müssen, so tut dies über die von Buffed bereit gestellte PN-Funktion.

Generell befürworte ich aber auch einen verantwortungsbewußten Gebrauch der SuFu.


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Voraussichtlich fertig drauf. Bisheriger Stand ist, dass die Clienten "patchable" bleiben.

Angabe ohne Gewähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

So, da bin ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wegen dem .exe Problem...

Den Rat, den Download neu zu starten damit die .exe installiert wird hab ich gemacht, doch es installiert jetzt wieder ALLES... soll ich das jetzt laufen lassen und hoffen dass dann die .exe da ist?


----------



## Iruxan (6. September 2008)

egal


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1. Ja, tu das.
2. Sollte sie nicht da sein, meld dich nochmal. Ich schick dir dann einfach meine .exe Sollte ja die gleiche sein.


----------



## Davincico (6. September 2008)

Okey, werd das mal laufen lassen..

Wenn sie nicht da ist, werde ich mich melden

MfG


----------



## baumthekaito (6. September 2008)

Jetzt kommt wieder der unschöne WoW vergleich. Werden wie bei wow die rüstungs sets ab 60/70 btw bei war ab 40 seihen.


----------



## Eisenwolff (6. September 2008)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt wieder der unschöne WoW vergleich. Werden wie bei wow die rüstungs sets ab 60/70 btw bei war ab 40 seihen.


Gibt verschiedene Sets schon ab Level 6 
40 ist ja auch nicht das ende. Viele Sets sind auch abhängig vom PvP Rang
http://www.wardb.com/search.aspx?browse=7.13#itemsets:0+3+1


----------



## Legum (6. September 2008)

Grüße  Zusammen!

Ich habe wiedererwarten einen Betakey hier bei buffed gewonnen und jetzt wirft sich bei mir folgende Frage auf.
Wenn ich ihn benutze bleibt mir dann  immer noch die Möglickeit die Codes aus der Vorbestellbox zu benutzen? ..zumindest den für die beiden Extra-Items.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Die Codes sind miteinander kompatibel. Also erstell deinen Account mit dem buffed Key und gib vor Release den inGame-Item und Headstart Key ein.
Wenn die Vollversion bei dir angekommen ist, dann kannst du noch den Vollversions-Key eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles kein Problem.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (6. September 2008)

hi ich hab auchmal paar fragen zusammengetragen die mich interessieren (und die hoffentlich nochnicht sooft kamen):

1. Wie sehen die Relationen der PQ's aus... stehen immer DD's ganz oben oder haben Heiler und Tanks auch chancen? Wie ist da die Berechnung... z.b. ein Tank der gegen 3 DD's tankt muss potenziell mehr aggro aufbauen als einer der nur mit einem Heiler dasteht und 1 Mob tankt d.h. aber auch das er in dem Fall mehr damage bekommt --> Heiler mehr Heilung = mehr für die PQ beigetragen oder?

wie soll ich mir das vorstellen?

2. Sehr viele Heilungen gehen über 140 Yards wobei die meisten Damage skills auf 100 Yards gehen... leider verschwinden die Lebenspunkteanzeigen über sowohl den Gegnern als auch meinen Mitspielern weit UNTER 100 oder 140 Yards... wie erkenne ich aus z.b. 100 Yard das mein Allie da vorne Hilfe braucht wenn er nicht in meiner Gruppe ist? Gibt es überhaupt einen Weg dafür? (das war im PVP eine der Grössten Schwächen von WoW)

3. Wenn jemand stirbt wird er ja auf dem "Friedhof" (ich weis es gibt keine die heissen anders) wiederbelebt OHNE zu seiner Leiche laufen zu müssen. Kann ich sie dann trotzdem noch widerbeleben oder muss ich stets hoffen das sie ihre Leiche nicht "freilassen"?

4. Wenn ich hinter eine Sichtkante laufe werden dann die Casts auf mich abgebrochen oder fliegen sie durch die Wand?

5. In vielen Videos sieht man das die HP Anzeige der Gruppenmitglieder verschwindet wenn sie sich zuweit entfernen, aber extrem langsam wieder auftaucht und teilweise nicht daist obwohl sie neben einen stehen. Hat sich das verbessert und wie gut reagiert generell diese "Verblassende" Heilanzeige?

SOOO zum Abschluss eine einfache Frage:

6. Wie ist so eure Einschätzung der Klassenverhältnisse? Klar wird es wie üblich viel zuwenig Tanks geben die man dann immerwieder Krampfhaft sucht... aber wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit REINEN Heilern aus... also Leuten die NUR heilen.... genug oder zuviele?

THX bitte auch Antworten wenn ihr nicht auf alles eine habt *winkewinke*


----------



## Legum (6. September 2008)

Danke für die schnelle antwort! 
Da hab ich ja was wo ich mich drauf freuen kann! schon mal alles vorbereiten!

Aber bin ich momentan der einizge der sich nicht bei http://www.war-europe.de einloggen kann???


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

1. Wer bei PQs oben steht entscheidet einzig und allein die Effektivität des jeweiligen Charakters. Wer seine Rolle am Besten erfüllt, und am meisten zum gelingen einer PQ beiträgt, kriegt den höchsten Bonus. So ist das System gedacht, und soweit funktioniert es auch. Es ist schwer etwas genaues zu formulieren, da man nur die theorie dahinter kennt, und wie es praktisch funktioniert.

2. Die Lebenspunktanzeigen verschwinden, wenn der Spieler keinen Schaden bekommt, bzw. sich an der HP nichts ändert. Mach dir keine Sorge, über Spielern, deren HP-Balken sich bewegt, wird auch der entsprechende HP-Balken auftauchen, auch außerhalb deiner Heilrange. Vorausgesetzt du hast die Anzeige eingestellt (HP von Spielern außerhalb der Gruppe anzeigen).

3. Hoffen, dass sie nicht freilassen.

4. Wenn man dich nicht sieht, dann trifft man dich auch nicht. Ein paar GTAEs machten da in der Beta allerdings noch Probleme.

5. Siehe 2.

6. Ich glaube, es wird relativ ausgeglichen am Anfang. Aber wenn ein Ungleichgewicht entsteht, dann zugunsten der DDs und Tanks. Gute Full-Heiler wird es relativ selten geben.


----------



## BrinMilo (6. September 2008)

Edit: Alle Fragen von Lari beantwortet.


----------



## Moagim (6. September 2008)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> hi ich hab auchmal paar fragen zusammengetragen die mich interessieren (und die hoffentlich nochnicht sooft kamen):
> 
> 1. Wie sehen die Relationen der PQ's aus... stehen immer DD's ganz oben oder haben Heiler und Tanks auch chance? Wie ist da die Berechnung... z.b. ein Tank der gegen 3 DD's tankt muss potenziell mehr aggro aufbauen als einer der nur mit einem Heiler dasteht und 1 Mob tankt d.h. aber auch das er in dem Fall mehr damage bekommt --> Heiler mehr Heilung = mehr für die PQ beigetragen oder?
> 
> ...



1. Tanks sind immer recht weit oben dabei...wirst da nicht benachteiligt. (Man beachte hier nur TANK nicht pseudo DD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Tank hält Aggro...der DDler muss um auf den gleichen Bonus über Damage zu kommen eine bestimmte anzahl HP vernichten.
Wenn jetzt 1 Tank gegen mehrere DDs angeht, ist der Tank sogar im Vorteil....er hält immer noch die gleiche Anzahl aber die DDler "teilen" sich die zu zerstörenden HP. Die DDler scheinen da dann eher gegeneinander zu arbeiten als gegen den Tank.....mit 100DDlern den Tank über Damage ausstechen geht irgendwie nicht.

Auserdem kommt zur Leistung noch der Glüchswürfel dazu...der kann den Sieger noch zum Verlierer machen (900+ Würfel)
Man sollte PQs nicht als Item Quelle ansehen....einfach geniesen, irgendwas nettes gibts schon. Einfach nochmal 10 Min dranhängen und schon hat man vll mehr glück.

2. "Der andere davorn" kann ja auch von anderen geheilt werden....Jünger und Siggi können recht gut nachjustieren, weil sie im dichtesten Getümmel sein sollten....wen du jemanden nicht "sehen kannst" muss es ein anderer "sehen"...daher ist das auch gar nicht gut Solo rumzulaufen.

3. Wer freilässt muss laufen. 

4. "Sollte abgebrochen werden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5. leider nicht drauf geachtet

6. Das meiste waren Fernkämpfer...aber Tanks waren wirklich gut besetzt von krampfhaft suchen war da nichts zu spüren...Tanks waren da doch recht beliebt. 

Heiler: Overheal INC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja am Ende (als nur T4 zur Verfügung Stand) gabs nicht viele Heiler aber auch nicht wenig. Mag aber daran liegen, das ich als Tank ziemlich viel geheilt wurde...eingenutz der Heiler. Da kommt es einem so vor als wären es "viele" Heiler


----------



## Navidgirnuod (6. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> 6. Ich glaube, es wird relativ ausgeglichen am Anfang. Aber wenn ein Ungleichgewicht entsteht, dann zugunsten der DDs und Tanks. *Gute Full-Heiler wird es relativ selten geben.*



danke für die antworten und *hust* das dickgeschriebene nehm ich jetzt mal als liebeserklärung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. September 2008)

Ich spiele seitdem ich in der Beta bin nichts anderes, habe mir jedoch auch die DMG-Trees angeguckt. Eben mal schauen, was möglich ist. Und es ist nicht zu verachten, verschenkt aber Potenzial.
Wenn die "0815-Skillungen" Einzug halten, wird meine als Full-Heal-Specc wohl dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corelli (6. September 2008)

Jo Heiler spielen ist undankbar. Wieso sollt auch jemand heilen, wenn ich mit nem Dmg Schwanzvergleiche ziehe^^

Ich werde den Zealot und evtl Runenpriester bestimmt antesten :-)


----------



## HGVermillion (6. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Jo Heiler spielen ist undankbar. Wieso sollt auch jemand heilen, wenn ich mit nem Dmg Schwanzvergleiche ziehe^^
> 
> Ich werde den Zealot und evtl Runenpriester bestimmt antesten :-)


Dumm nur das man als Heilklasse den Schwanzvergleich in 90% aller vergleiche verliert, und die restlichen 10% sind entweder keine DDler oder waren so schlecht das sie es nicht anders verdient haben.


----------



## Undertaker99 (6. September 2008)

> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Hexenkriegering oder Jäger !
> 
> Welche Vorteile/Nachteile sieht ihr in den Klassen, bzw. welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht !
> 
> Danke



Ich habe zwar hier die Antworten erhalten was die Klassen für Möglichkeiten haben. Diese war mir bereits klar. Wo ich leider noch keine richtige Information drüber habe, liegt im Vergleich dieser beiden Klassen. Was kann der Jäger besser als die Kriegerin. Wo unterscheiden sie sich? 

Wer ist die stärke DD Klasse im Nahkampf?
Wodrin liegt der Vorteil einer Pistole gegenüber 2 Waffen?

Hier fehlt mir die Kentniss und bin ueber jede Info dankbar


----------



## rEdiC (7. September 2008)

Gibt es auch Umhänge wo hinten was drauf ist?Oder sind die alle einfarbig?


----------



## Reliq (7. September 2008)

Mal ne kleine Frage..

Wird es in WAR ein Housing system geben ähnlich wie bei DAOC?
Sorry fals dies schon gefragt wurde, ist noch früh und augen sind noch dick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Reli


----------



## Corelli (7. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Dumm nur das man als Heilklasse den Schwanzvergleich in 90% aller vergleiche verliert, und die restlichen 10% sind entweder keine DDler oder waren so schlecht das sie es nicht anders verdient haben.



Ne da hast mich missverstanden.

Als DDler bist du der Überpornospieler wenn nach Abschluss eines Szenarios du am Beginn der Liste stehst.

Als Heiler wirste meistens gefistet, zumindest in WoW^^.

Deshalb freue ich mich, dass das in WAR nicht so sein wird. Die Tanks und die Heiler werden evtl besser belohnt wie so ein "ich mach 10000 DPS" heini. 

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt, ob das gut durchgesetzt wird.

Meine Frage:

Ist diese eine Liste mit den Stats nach nem Szenario nur in Szenario und PQ zu sehen oder gibts das bei den anderen Kampfformen wie Keeps rushen, oder iwelche Punke in RvR einnehmen auch der Falls?
Wenn ja, wann ist da der cut? Szenario 15 min oder vorher gewinnt eine Seite. PQ gibt Belohnung wenn die Q vorüber ist.

Wie wird das bei den anderen Formen abgerechnet?

Corelli


----------



## Corelli (7. September 2008)

push*


----------



## Davincico (7. September 2008)

Wegen meinem Donwlaod Problem:

Vielen dank, die .exe ist jetzt hier, also kann ich doch heute noch zocken *Fast vom Stuhl fall vor Freude*

Grüsse, euer Leonardo Davincico  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mphtom (7. September 2008)

hallo

https://accounts.eamythic.com/wizard/newaccount

müsste ich mich unter angegebenen link mit meinem beta-key von fileplay anmelden können?

danke für antwort,
tom


----------



## Abell (7. September 2008)

Wie gross sind eigentlich die einzelnen Zonen (speziell T4)? Und zwar gerechnet an der Zeit die man braucht um sie zu Fuss zu durchqueren.

Und gibt es (falls die Zonen *wirklich* gross sind) eigedntlich Reisemöglichkeiten *innerhalb* einer Zone? Wie z.B. bei DAoC die automatisierten Reitrouten (falls es die überhaupt noch gibt, ist bei mir schon ein Weilchen her)?


----------



## Abell (8. September 2008)

Damit wenigstens ein sinnvoller Beitrag under den ganzen "Server down", "kann keinen Account anlegen" oder "suche Betakey" - Beiträgen noch drin ist:

PUSH


----------



## Corelli (8. September 2008)

Corelli schrieb:


> Ne da hast mich missverstanden.
> 
> Als DDler bist du der Überpornospieler wenn nach Abschluss eines Szenarios du am Beginn der Liste stehst.
> 
> ...



Jo meine Frage auch plx, oder ist sie zu nerdhaft  :-)


----------



## Moagim (8. September 2008)

Obs im Open RvR Statistiken gibt?  Nein.

Die einzige "Statistik" ist das Würfelsystem der PQs. Du siehst am "Eigenbeitrag" wie gut du durchschnittlich warst.
Darüber kann man sich als Tank nicht beschweren...gestern nochmal die Start PQ gemacht. Einziger Chosen(ich)  2 Zeloten  5 DDs.  
Platz 1 = 500 Punkte war ich, Platz 2 war einer der Zeloten.

Wirst schon nicht von Damagesüchtigen übervorteilt.


----------



## Havamal (8. September 2008)

Wie komme ich in einen öffentlichen Channel!Kenn zwar den Befehl aber kenn die Channel Namen nicht!

Der chat ist voll still!
Weiss das wer?


----------



## Navius (8. September 2008)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe mal auf 2 verschiedenen Servern angefangen. Einmal auf [DE] Averland und einmal auf [DE] Carroburg. Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Startgebiet vom Chaos in Sturmvall auf [DE] Averland ein Rufausrüstungshändler steht und an der selben Stelle auf [DE] Carroburg fehlt dieser!

Liegt das daran, dass es auf bestimmten Servern keinen Rufausrüstungshändler geben wird, oder muss man vielleicht das Gebiet irgendwie bestreiten dass irgendwann einer da steht? Oder ist es vielleicht nur ein Fehler?

Würde mich über produktive Antworten freuen!

Danke im Voraus

Navius


----------



## Navius (9. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Lari (9. September 2008)

Serverfehler. Rufhändler stehen in den Warcamps im Tier1, ab Tier2 in den Keeps.
Rufhändler wirds auf jeden Server geben, da kannst dud ir sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skathloc (9. September 2008)

Wie funktioniert das mit dem Handwerk genau?

Hab mittlerweile 5 Teile die angeblich gut verwertet werden können, aber ich schaffs net die zu verwerten


----------



## Balthasar92 (9. September 2008)

nachdem ich mir den ganzen thread durchgelesen hab bin ich noch frustrierter .... mindestens alle 5 posts handeln von "ich spiele auf 2 server ... DE und ... DE ist da noch wer ?





ich warte schon seitdem ich meine accountaktivierungsemail bekommen hab darauf zocken zu können das problem ist nur das ich meinen account nicht aktivieren konnte weil jedesmal (jedesmal seit sonntag) error 303 auftauchte


----------



## Serdoa (9. September 2008)

Fürs Verwerten mußt du denk ich mal den entsprchenden Verwerten-Skill lernen - den ersten Lehrer für sowas fand ich imho im 2. Kapitel.

Bzgl. der Rufausrüstungshändler: Für mich sind die nicht ansprechbar. Stehen zwar da, aber wenn man sie anklickt kommt kein Dialog, gar nichts. Sind die derzeit abgeschalten? Und falls einer fragt, ja ich war in nen Warcamp (nehme ich zumindest an - war jedenfalls ein Lager mit vielen Questgebern, Lehrern für Handwerk und nem Heiler)


----------



## Skathloc (9. September 2008)

Bin ja auch im zweiten Kapitel und hab auch den Skill, aber halt keine Ahnung wie ich das machen muss.

Edit: Man mss V drücken^^


----------



## Deathanubis (9. September 2008)

nAbend

Ich wollte einmal fragen ob noch jemand einen Beta-Key übrig hat?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja ich weiss gehört nicht hier hinein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steinigt mich

wäre sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eventer (9. September 2008)

Ab wann und wo kann man Berufe lernen?


----------



## Sorzzara (10. September 2008)

Push it Baby, one more time...


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

Berufe bei allen Rassen ab Kapitel/Chapter 2.


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

Ich frag mal noch hier rein:

Ist und bleibt das Levelcap bei 40?


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

Das soll man dir, vor dem eigentlichen Release schon beantworten?
Level Cap ist auf 40. Was in in den Erweiterungen mal kommen wird, kann man jetzt eh nur tippen.
Außerdem kann man auch ohne Levelcap Erhöhung Content bringen ;D


----------



## Reiji_77 (10. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Das soll man dir, vor dem eigentlichen Release schon beantworten?
> Level Cap ist auf 40. Was in in den Erweiterungen mal kommen wird, kann man jetzt eh nur tippen.
> Außerdem kann man auch ohne Levelcap Erhöhung Content bringen ;D



Ich mein natürlich nur jetzt in der Beta und nachher beim Headstart. Was in den Add-Ons kommen mag, glaub ich auch, dass das niemand weiss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bemängle das Levelcap ja nicht, es nahm mich bloss wunder. Auch wenn ich DAoC zuliebe lieber 50 hätte. Das klingt so schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. September 2008)

Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BEta-Cap ist 20/21
Ab HEadstart kompletter Content bis 40.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. September 2008)

Werden in der Beta auch sicher nicht der Löwenanteil der Spieler bis 20 kommen würd ich mal sagen...abgesehn mal von den Leuten mit Closed Betaerfahrung und viel Zeit ^^


----------



## eventer (10. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Berufe bei allen Rassen ab Kapitel/Chapter 2.




Ok, danke. Stehen dann in den Dörfern Typen rum, die unterm Namen den jeweils zu lernenden Beruf haben?


----------



## Azrany (12. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hab da mal eine frage zu der Autoattack, bei den Nahkämpfern sieht man ja das die "normalen" Schläge im Hintergrund 
immer mitlaufen, also nicht von Fähigkeiten unterbrochen werden.
haben Fernkämpfer wie der Schattenkrieger oder der Squigtreiber diesen Autoattack auch oder verhält sich das bei denen wie bei Castern?

danke schonmal für die Antworten, und sry falls die Frage schonmal beantwortet wurde, ich wollte mir keine 80 seiten durchlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

